# Say something you can't say to their face



## Jean-Paul

self-explanatory. 
i know it sounds stupid, but we had it at the old forum i fled. and it was a pretty goddamn long thread.

just....type someone to something to someone you don't wanna say it to their face.


----------



## Tude

Lol I pretty much tell people what I think of them.


----------



## plexx92

Yeah I'm pretty good about that too. I like to imagine myself as an up-front kind of guy. but if I had to say something....

'I know I told you that I would wire you $400 and I realize that I'm still kinda in debt, but there is no way I'm going to be able to wire you that $400.'

and to the girl I would say

'I know I told you that I would ship all of your clothes to Austin while in the midst of the break-up, but that's international and your clothes are ugly anyways. also that pussy tattoo was a bad idea'


----------



## MikeOekiM

youz a bitch; suck my dick


----------



## Amigirl

I love u dearly but 4" isn't average 

Mean I kno


----------



## MikeOekiM

Amigirl said:


> I love u dearly but 4" isn't average
> 
> Mean I kno



talk about a punch to the gut


----------



## Diloadid

^^^^


Amigirl said:


> I love u dearly but 4" isn't average
> 
> Mean I kno



More like a prison shank.

I digress.

I only love you when I am drunk. Other than that you are just another piece of ass.


----------



## Amigirl

Lol I'm only being honest!!


----------



## LogicSoDeveloped

You get on my fucking nerves really badly and its only been 2 weeks of dating you. I wish I hadn't let you pretty much force me to date you and I wish I had the courage to dump you but I'm worried you will flip out, which you will because you are immature...but I don't want to be shitty and date you just to get lots of blowjobs.


----------



## excited

Id rather be rolling right now.


----------



## _mistresspoppy_

I love you with all my heart and I do everything to earn your trust and be honest with you, why do you feel like you need to lie to me about coke? I tell you everything and you don't trust me, but I trust you blindly even when you lie.


----------



## b4rd

I wish you'd hang out with me when alcohol wasn't involved.


----------



## Hear Me Roar

I wish you'd stop moaning all the fucking time. I come round and all you do is moan, moan, moan. The kids, your family, friends blah blah blah.
Shut the fuck up and listen to me talk for once or just say something less full of shite.


----------



## citizen cained

Quit smoking weed, you know I hate it but you don't even care about how I feel. Actually show you give 2 shits about me once in a while coz it aint going unnoticed and I am not gonna put up with it for much longer even though I love you, indeed, that's the only thing keeping me from throwing your stuff out of the door.

You say to me "karma must hate me, bad things happen to me all the time, I don't know what I did to deserve such bad luck" and at first I too wondered, now I can see, karma does hate you coz you're not a very nice person and you rightfully deserve the bad things that happen to you until you realize what you do to others and change for the better.

But that said, I have seen your gentle side, your caring side, covered up by this hard bitchy exterior just trying to get out, let it out for once and maybe I'll stick around.


----------



## Keaton

My mom always told me that if I don't have anything nice to say, I need to shut the fuck up.


----------



## -Kitten

Fuck you for ruining my life and breaking every piece of me.


----------



## J.Wallace

Just tell me, am I wasting my time with you? You already know I'd foolishly do just about anything you ask me to. My own well being means nothing when it comes to taking care of you. But I don't want to be dragging around this burden of hope you give. I may just as well be giving it to myself, but knowing would set me free from this annoyance of constant wonder.


----------



## Dre1990

I wish I never met you. I'd trade a finger for the opportunity to go back to the past and change it, so I wouldnt even know you.


----------



## malakaix

I wish you gave me a chance to say goodbye, you didn't know it but spending that one day with you was a breath of fresh air in my life, you reminded me of what it felt like to feel alive again.. after so many years in the dark, you were the light that lit up the world again, thank you.


----------



## Noodle

I don't miss you much.  You had little to offer me, besides your body.  You knew that.

That is sad.


----------



## michael

i know the things you said were true when you said them. i just wish they still were.


----------



## Maniaz

excited said:


> Id rather be rolling right now.



bahaha


on the 2nd night i had sex with you , before we were going out , i knew that you liked me so much but i went and tried to get with 3 chicks that night cuz i just wanted to use you for sex. now that we are going out , i still check out other chicks all the time and i still fb stalk hot chicks , i think about this one chick who i would really like to have sex with and im scared if i see them at a party or something i might cheat on you. I also got another girls number last night and was trying my hardest not to get with her . i feel like a piece of shit who doesnt deserve you


----------



## hyroller

You were the second worst lay I have ever had, putting you in roughly the 5th percentile.


----------



## infectedmushroom

You drive me crazy; folie a deux 

But it's the best type of love, crazy love.


----------



## LilbabiC

When I said that you were good in bed I lied.  Actually, I almost fell asleeep several times.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

I feel like now I've found you, I've no reason to look elsewhere, and am now just waiting for each of us to catch up to that one moment when we will _both see_.

 I've foreseen a future - we travel, speak in tongues and across rooms with sign language, and laugh while meeting people and making them smile.

I'm just waiting for the next chance to pick up where I left off from that last conversation we had - I'm not half assed any longer.


----------



## tokenname

LilbabiC said:


> When I said that you were good in bed I lied.  Actually, I almost fell asleeep several times.



roflmao...

omg. i needed that so bad..


----------



## CW1995

you're fun to talk to, but there are way too many things about you that turn me off.. like how you talk about your exes all the time.  I thought I had a crush on you, but I didn't, and I'm so fucking glad I don't.  You say you like me, but something tells me I'll be just another conquest, and since I'll probably still be a virgin when I meet you, I'd rather just avoid you. I tried to break it off completely but then you made it really fucking hard, and I felt like a cold bitch.  If I ever tell you again that I don't want to talk to you, you're gonna think that it's for the same reasons that nobody else wants to.  I cared about that before, but now I don't. If you think I'm an asshole like everyone else, it'll make it easier for you to hate me, and I think it's better that way...

jeez... thanks for that thread, man. didn't know I even had that in me. :/


----------



## CW1995

pretty much how i'm feeling right now. i wish that was a thing we had... the ability to ummeet people.


----------



## ugly

There are a lot of things I won't tell you. Truthfully I barely  tell you anything. You get all upset, but I'm not going to do what you say. I was 18 when you met me. Being 30, you had it all over me and our first decade was mostly about me learning from you.

I'm 53 now and your are 65. You tell me the same stories constantly. You have finally stopped trying to tell me what to do, but that took years of training, and I can see it your eyes. You would like for me to still do everything your way. After we had a light version of this discussion. three different times as we went through the day I made a choice that you shunned in preference to your own way. I pointed out to you at dinnertime the three occasions when you should have listened to me. How old are you going to get before you will EVER take me seriously?

I'm not 18 now. I'm not a stupid kid. I'm an adult middle aged woman. I have gotten an education both in university and in the school of hard knocks. 

You need to listen to me. I am right about stuff sometimes. Get a clue, dude. I'm old. I have learned a lot from you. But that doesn't mean everything you think or say is right. Sometimes, and I know this is new material for you, I am right and we should take my plan or my decision. 

Except for the recent discussion and my  three points of evidence, I haven't said any of this to you because you would say, "if you want to pic a fight about something make it something less stupid" OR the very popular "if you want to pic a fight about something can you wait til this race/sport/priceisright/news is over?"

So I don't talk to you much. I'm not pouting. It's just a waste of time and I don't even feel like bothering.

Also, I do not mumble. You are going deaf. Have you got any idea how loud the fucking tv is? I get it... you won't use your cane, and you don't want hearing aids. You are 65. You are going to have to deal with age as it heads us both towards old, which is where we both want to arrive. I want to arrive in old safely, relatively healthy, and still with you but you can't ignore the needs of your years because you are so frustrating it's hard to spend time with you. It's getting harder and harder because you can never hear me anymore so even when I talk to you, you yell at me because you didn't hear me.

Come on dude. Stop running your mouth all the time, shut the hell up, and pay attention to our changes. The kids are pushing out on their own more or less. In the next 5 years, probably much less, everybody will be gone and I'll be working full time and you are going to sit on the couch and watch tv. You will die sitting on that couch watching tv, alone and lonely.

You need to try to get some of your life back. Yes  you are disabled but you could go fishing. You could drive down and see your brother. Or your kids from your first marriage. If you would do something, you'd have some new stories to tell and you wouldn't be hanging around me telling me I'm wrong when I often end up being right. It's not about the right or wrong. It's about you being stubborn and pigheaded AND misogynistic against your own wife.


----------



## Ninae

"If you come over one more time just to have sex we are done. I can do better, and you don't deserve my love. Besides I'm getting bored with you and don't really need you in the sack."

What you say to a guy who thinks he has a sweet deal for himself - should be clear enough.


----------



## ugly

Yea fuck that, Ninae. Don't tell him you can do better... just kick him to the curb, and do better. No point wasting your breath sometimes, you know?


----------



## marie.claire

ugly said:


> Yea fuck that, Ninae. Don't tell him you can do better... just kick him to the curb, and do better. *No point wasting your breath sometimes, you know?*



Love that. Something we should all live by.


My own little rant...

I want it all back. The sex, the friendship everything. It was amazing, and even more amazing together.


----------



## Jean-Paul

you are my other half. in some ways it is so comforting, no matter what happens. sad things(obvs abound) or happy ways, it doesnt matter. you are my other half. and what else matters? not much beyond surviving. i am so comforted that we are closer now. it's funny, being a nihilist. and still knowing you are the love of my life. my goals are all centered around our furture. no matter what. and fuck everyone else.


----------



## infectedmushroom

To my Borderline princess.

At times we all feel lost, but your inner compass is so shattered and wayward it is virtually incomprehensible to me how you manage to continue living life as you do.

In this respect, I admit to being in absolute awe and respect to you for holding on as long as you have in this long struggle called life.

However, I am simultaneously dumbfounded and flabbergasted (no words can sufficiently express) at times when trying to imagine and empathize with the level of confusion you must face on a daily basis.  

The more I see you, the more I speak to you, the more I share my experience of life with you and you with me, the more I understand how fucking hard your life REALLY is. 

I have also realized I do not have the strength nor will as I had previously deluded myself to possessing to be patient and supportive enough with you, and to withstand the emotional turmoil you unwittingly afflict on those around you. 

Honestly, there is not enough compassion or empathy in the hearts of a thousand saints to provide an instant cure for your ills. I have wept for you as your path is a long and difficult one to the altar of happiness, a place you watch so many others reach with relative simplicity.
I will pray that an angel guides you and is kind to you on your path. You WILL forgive my bitter resentment here after what you have put me through.
You sure as hell need one.


----------



## Noodle

You will be a big fatty, just like your Mom, in due time.


----------



## lastest

Fuck you Will.i.am. You're worse than Hitler.


----------



## ugly

lastest said:


> Fuck you Will.i.am. You're worse than Hitler.





Latest; really, worse than Hitler?

Do go on.


----------



## lastest

ugly said:


> Latest; really, worse than Hitler?
> 
> Do go on.



I strive to live by Godwin's law.


----------



## Cohesion

mi olvidaste


----------



## ugly

You totally need to get over yourself. I've never encountered anyone as fully in love with their own reflection, their own thoughts, their own world, as you. You act like you are better than all of us and you aren't. You think you are gorgeous and you aren't. You think you are funny and you aren't. 

You are too ignorant to recognize that you are a conceited bitch. You don't know who you really are. No one is allowed to tell you the truth about how we the many feel about you. 

Not that you care because we know you do not care if we like you or not. You are hot shit and we are cold potatoes. Anyone who disagrees with you on any subject is wrong. You are fake. You are a poser. Nothing about you is real except how fake you are.

Well, I hope that eventually something happens to provide you with the humility you so desperately need.


----------



## Jean-Paul

you are perfect, in all of your tragic flaws. you are a fucking picture, you are beautiful. you are a work of art. my future is a possibility of finding out how to live with you without us fucking up too much. my future is just a link to give us what we want. the perfect agoraphobic existence. so hang the fuck in there because you just, will. you just will. you are here, as i am here. this is different than all my interactions with any others. this is you. you be okay.


----------



## lastest

I was just kidding about the Will.i.am thing of course - I don't like his music but he's probably a perfectly decent guy, and clearly not one of history's greatest monsters.

Here's a serious one:

You've been a good friend to me but I hate that you always have to be right and have the last word in every argument, even the most minor dispute. Now I've learned to just go quiet or change the subject, but I really resent that I can't put my views across without you getting aggressive and starting to brow-beat me. You constantly change the goal posts of the debate and make spurious points - anything to avoid conceding. I know you still think it was my fault when you went storming out of the pub, telling everyone you had to leave "before I punch him in the face" but it wasn't my fault and everyone knows it. It was pathetic of you to say such a thing. Everyone that knows you has been pissed off by your belligerence at one time or another but nobody says anything to you because we know you'd never accept your own faults.


----------



## max_

I've been as shit to you as you've been to me. I fucked your sister only because you screwed me before over and over. I wish we went back together. I wish I could fuck your sister again. I wish you weren't a schizophrenic. I wish you loved me. I wish I could Really treat you like shit like he does so you would love and respect me. Fuck you missy. I love you.


----------



## max_

cheerio said:


> You will be a big fatty, just like your Mom, in due time.




hahahah 100% agreed.


----------



## J.Wallace

Fuck you!  

I'm sick of this damn leash you have wrapped around my neck. I'm a fool for you, and I feel like you do nothing but take advantage of that. You make every thing difficult. You want to hang out, but you never want to do anything unless you know exactly what is going on. Why can't you just say "Okay, let's meet up and then we'll figure something out". No, it can never be that easy.

It's time I give you a taste of your own damn medicine.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## jpgrdnr

*NSFW*: 



I want to titty fuck you so bad my balls ache.


 %)


----------



## Keaton

You're a piece of shit. I busted my ass for you since day one. Then one complaint and you decided to get rid of me. Die in a fire, shit head.


----------



## marie.claire

I have to let you go. After all these years, I can't believe how quick you were to stop caring. You don't love me anymore - I can no longer call you my best friend. You're a wonderful man and I wish you nothing but best...and it was great while it lasted, but babe, I'm walking away.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

It still hurts today just as much as it did 3 months ago when you left me. You gave me all the love I could ever ask for and I blindly pushed you away. It took me losing you to know exactly how much I had and how much I'd cherish it if I ever had it again...but isn't that how this stuff usually goes? I hate that you can say that you're not in love with me anymore. I'm not quite sure of where to put or what to do with all my love for you. You'll always be the one who got away...


----------



## Purpledaisies

You guilt tripped me into cheating on my ex boyfriend, yet now you say you cant trust me when you were part of the whole thing.. saying how we were meant to be together and that i should leave him for you & that you'd never see me again if we didnt have sex... People make mistakes and learn from them you know? Youre just as guilty as me in my eyes...


----------



## Jean-Paul

not a day goes by i don't fantasize about your lives being ruined. i can't wait for the day you are close to death and i can look through you like you don't exist and go on about my merry way.


----------



## Jean-Paul

it's such shit to say i'll get over this on my meds, i was on them and making art and feeling growth and i still had to be impulsive to get with some weirdo because i wanted so desperately to believe i was over you and get that itch out of my brain. well i wasn't obvs since that was the motivation so make this very clear to you i will get the horrible truth out of you to move on or you will give some sort of response one way or another because you messed with the wrong motherfucking fiona apple fan


----------



## Hazey420

If you put your hands on me again "One of us is going to the bone yard"....


----------



## blah blah

Quit asking me why I won't go down on you. You get your answer everytime you walk back in the room after fuckin and say, "God it smells like sex in here!" 

Wrong, it smells like your pussy in here because my cock sure doesn't smell like that or you wouldn't blow me as much as you do in hopes I'll reciprocate the favor.

...and goddamnit eating pussy for long extents is one of my favorite things to do! Summer's Eve honey. Read up.


----------



## shishigami

I know it's hard that we're not together anymore but I just don't want to talk to you. No matter what it hurts. 

And I fucking hate that you keep on texting me you love me and miss me. Talk to someone else about it. And I fucking hate that last time I called to just chat you explicitly asked me if I'd hooked up with anyone. You know I don't lie. You just wanted to feel better about yourself for hooking up with someone too. Who's still a scumbag, who you hooked up with when we weren't even sure if we were getting back together or not. I'm glad you just made that decision for yourself and decided to do it. Fuck that. It's not how the world works, and if you're going to fucking do it, then don't lead a conversation so you can fucking tell me about it. You told me you wouldn't in case you wanted to get back together. What if you had and I'd hooked up with someone and just said sorry babe. 

I'm just so fed up with this shit and your immaturity and I don't even know if I ever want to be your friend anymore. Right now all your doing is causing me stress.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## motherofearth

I am masochistic, you know? Why else would I sleep w/ you?


----------



## n3ophy7e

The way you're treating me is breaking my heart. I know you're overprotective of me and that only comes out of love, but I cannot stand the fact that you constantly think that *you* know what's best for my life more than* I* do. You haven't approved of one single boyfriend that I've _ever_ had, in fact, with each new boyfriend you have become less and less approving. Is it because you think they aren't good enough for me? Is it because you think I'm too naive to deal with serious relationships? Or is it because you think I need to be single for a while just because that's what *you* did after you ended your last long-term relationship. That doesn't mean that is how *I *want to do things. You and I are different people and believe it or not we do actually have separate lives. The fact that you haven't even acknowledged the existence of my new boyfriend once, let alone openly asked me about him, really upsets me and is only making me want to push YOU away. Your complete lack of interest in my new relationship, changing the subject whenever I start talking about him, your snippy passive-aggressive comments on my facebook photos, it's all getting to be too much. Either you want to be included in this new era of my life, or you don't. It's your choice.


----------



## Ms.Martini

FUCK OFF. i do not like you. i don't care if you are in love with me. stop trying to convince me to break up with my boyfriend. it's not going to happen. give up already.


----------



## Butterwood

i love you ._.


----------



## Lysis

I have 3 for three different people! :D

1. I miss you. We could have rocked the IT world and made something unbelievable. Hacker for life.  You are an asshole for leaving me.

2. We had a connection, but you blew it, and I will never let you suck me into your fucked up world again. However, I still miss you. I would love to hang out, but I can't, because I know you don't really care about me, and you'd just do the same thing again. Sorry. I love me more than I ever loved you.

3. You're a thousand miles away, but I would love to take this little spark and meet up. It's weird that you are the best friend of my past away ex-BF, but I like you. I just wish you'd grow a pair and ask to get together. Fly to Florida, damn you!


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I wish i could love you the way i loved you before, you lied to my face and now i cant stand you...fuck it im stuck with you, only b/c of our kid i cant leave b/c i love our kid, and now i just cant stand you b/c you left in a rock and a hard place...so now i just hate you...fuck you.


----------



## Lysis

n3ophy7e said:


> The way you're treating me is breaking my heart. I know you're overprotective of me and that only comes out of love, but I cannot stand the fact that you constantly think that *you* know what's best for my life more than* I* do. You haven't approved of one single boyfriend that I've _ever_ had, in fact, with each new boyfriend you have become less and less approving. Is it because you think they aren't good enough for me? Is it because you think I'm too naive to deal with serious relationships? Or is it because you think I need to be single for a while just because that's what *you* did after you ended your last long-term relationship. That doesn't mean that is how *I *want to do things. You and I are different people and believe it or not we do actually have separate lives. The fact that you haven't even acknowledged the existence of my new boyfriend once, let alone openly asked me about him, really upsets me and is only making me want to push YOU away. Your complete lack of interest in my new relationship, changing the subject whenever I start talking about him, your snippy passive-aggressive comments on my facebook photos, it's all getting to be too much. Either you want to be included in this new era of my life, or you don't. It's your choice.



Aw, Rosie. You won't find a lot of people who will understand or approve. The whole thing is still considered "strange," and you and I know that you can have an amazing connection with someone only because you've gotten to know them online first. That is OK and I dare say better than going through the motions of the first date.

I hope you don't feel weird or let those people bring you down. You can meet an amazing person online, but unless you've been in that situation (and many people have never been there), you think it's weird. Just keep your eye on the ball, and know that it can be a beautiful thing. 

Don't hate these people for hating on it, though. They just want to see you happy and it's hard to imagine someone could be happy with a stranger online when you're not in that world. Chin up, girlfriend.


----------



## Keaton

I simultaneously lol+smh at how much of a meat-head you've become.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

It still hurts that I'm about to start the journey that we both often talked about taking together on my own. Thank you for saying you're proud of me. That's all I wanted to hear to get through this. I'll always love you AM


----------



## Care

Can you please make up your goddamn mind about us? Its hard to get over you when you keep texting me, you broke up with me, remember?


----------



## rangrz

S

You are hella cool and an awesome F.W.B.- only thing, I don't know how in the hell you do it, but you manage to bring up some _fiercely _confusing, complex and exotic topics for pillow talk. Don't get me wrong, I love discussing Lagrangian mechanics or linear algebra with you, but please give me half an hour after I bust a nut to recover my brain before you start talking about deep inelastic scattering theory or something next time?

I can't say this to your face lest you think my brain is made of cottage cheese.


----------



## Changed

You're the girl of my dreams and we did just about everything perfect, until we got in bed. I didn't know if you wanted it, or if it was kosher, but I froze. Now you're out of the country, and I don't know whether I completely blew it and will never see you again. You're beautiful, funny, I love the way you switch the T's and D's when you speak, your dorky ass laugh, your smile and your deep black eyes that I can't seem to look away from. I never really believed in love at first sight, but you might have changed that for me. I hope I'll see you again, because I think we could be something special.


----------



## Bill

marie.claire said:


> I have to let you go. After all these years, I can't believe how quick you were to stop caring. You don't love me anymore - I can no longer call you my best friend.



I can relate to this


----------



## *samsonite*

You're cool but your breath smells like rotten vagina. Please, for the love of god, see a dentist or figure out how to inhale while speaking to me.


----------



## Sprout

I still love you.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I want a book of Louis CK quotables handy when I talk to you. 

"I want to fuck the lowest hole in your head" 

"When you were born someone must've said 'oh look, a cunt came out of that cunt's cunt'"

If I had that book I could really express myself.


----------



## *samsonite*

^Watching him now

If I didn't have such a germ phobia, it might be worth going to prison to keep your ass away


----------



## Renz Envy

You made me fall for you faster than anyone that I've ever been with.
Your smile, smell, voice, and personality light up my life like no other.
I love you.
But to you I was just a sex toy. We were best friends. Some how you got over me, but I'm left crushed.

I remember when we first met and you thought that a guy like me could never like someone ugly like you. I told you to never say that, because you're beautiful.

We shared all common interests. I remember the nights where I was in awe of how you liked the same music, TV shows and anime as me. At that point it didn't matter what you looked like anymore. It didn't matter what girls messaged me or wanted to fuck me. You were the idea of beauty in my eyes and now that you're gone, I'm lost.

I hope your over weight, lazy ex-boyfriend that controls your life makes you happy.


----------



## VanWeyden

I still love her.


----------



## Pagey

I hate myself for still caring about you considering how much you hurt me. I feel like I deserved better than all you put me through and I hate myself for always taking all the blame when you never gave a shit about my feelings, or didn't even care what I had to say and share. I'm so much better off without you even though I can't bring myself to truly believe it, and I hope one day you'll realize how horrible you were and you'll regret it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I don't like it when you slick your hair back.


----------



## Permanent Jones

Why did you have to hurt me like that? It would have been so much more merciful if you had put a gun to my head, but nooo, you had to destroy me and then make sure I didn't die because you were worried about you. Ass covering with your f-ing wallet again to cover up your dirty deeds. And then bitching to ME about how much it cost YOU to pay the hospital bill? How dare you! I hope when you die that God is as gentle and kind to you as you were to me. If that's what happens, you don't have a prayer. Because gentle and kind you were not. In fact, I really wish I could say this: I hate what you've done to my body and my life, and I never want see you again as long as I live! You're nobody's father, least of all mine!


----------



## Permanent Jones

Wow, that felt good. Thanks .


----------



## KhyaBean

I've taken care of you for the last 7 months. I fed you 3 meals a day, washed your laundry in my sink because neither of us had a washing machine, carried buckets of water from my house to yours when your water stopped working so that you could flush your toilet. I washed your dishes and picked up your messes and cleaned your bathroom when it got extra gross. You never appreciated any of it. When you answered her booty call while I was sitting next to you in your bed, and told me I had to leave because you were going to have "company", I didn't say a word, I just walked home and sat in my car and cried. And when you texted me in the morning, less than a minute after she left, with "cereal?" I forced myself out of bed, poured you a bowl of frosted mini wheats (which I hate btw, I only buy them because they are your favorite) and brought you your breakfast. And the smile on my face when I said good morning was genuine, because when I am looking at you, nothing else even exists. You wouldn't know that though, because you never looked at me once as i walked into your room and delivered you breakfast, tummy scratches, and a lazy morning quickie. 

No one understands why I put up with your bullshit. You don't even understand why. I gave you everything I had to give and you took me for granted and it wasn't until I started staying out for 2 or 3 nights in a row that you even realized how much I did for you. I thought then that maybe you were finally starting to appreciate me, but you never came home that day. Instead I fell asleep waiting for you on your couch where I was when you told me you'd be right back, and got woken up by someone yelling outside that you were in jail. And what did I do? I immediately started packing up all of your things and moving them to a place where they would be safe, because I remembered when you told me months ago that when you went to jail before you lost almost everything. I've moved all of it, I've done everything I can to try to get your car out of impound, I've talked with your dad, and dealt with the drama that comes from she who must not be named. I put money on your books so you'd be able to eat and get a calling card and ordered you magazines so you'd have something to read. A week before I was supposed to be moving out myself, and instead of finding a new place to live I'm using every drop of gas in my car to visit you just to tell you not to worry about your stuff, I managed to save it all. 

You sat there and cried and told me you were sorry for treating me like shit and you appreciate me and you miss me so much, you realize now how much I do for you and you'll never treat me that way again. I told you not to worry about any of that, to worry about taking care of yourself so you can come home, but in my head I was telling you to say it again when you're out and then maybe I'll believe you. 

And then today I spend my memorial day waiting in blistering heat for hours just to see you for 30 minutes through dirty glass, and no matter how hard I tried to talk about positive things you only wanted to talk about how shitty everything is, how you're screwed for life and you'll never be able to be free of the bullshit.

Well, you better try real fucking hard when they let you out, because I'm pretty sure I'm pregnant.


----------



## kronedog

When I walk through the door and see you smiling at me I feel amazing not to mention you're always the first one to say hi to me everyday at work. I'm falling for you and I don't care because it feels so good to be in the presence of someone like you.

The way you talk to me turns me on, I read your body language like a book! I also love it when you consult me for advice even though you've been working here twice as long as me so I know what you're doing  I hope our relationship can turn into something much greater one day.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

Skank! I hope you get raped by some fucking tramps! You deserve it!


----------



## Eyes On the Roll

The reason I don't help you out at work, and the reason I completely ignore you, is because I don't like you. You talk shit about me to other people when I am in the vicinity and I can hear you.. and you know I can hear you.. I know you're a female, so that probably explains a lot, but if you have a problem with me come talk to me face to face, stupid cowardly fucking slut. In the mean time, I'm not going to help you at all, I'm not going to look at you, and I'm not even going to acknowledge your existence.


----------



## lola

KhyaBean, I really hope it all works out somehow... sending hugs


----------



## michael

of all the people in the world that could have left me heartbroken, why did it have to be you?


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

You pair of jumped up arrogant twats! You've worked there 6 years.... Served your time there! Iv been here 8 weeks and all 3 of us put in for this supervisor job. Your too cocky to ask me or andy who have travelled the world worked on nuclear power stations and the lot, for advice on welding just cuz all your family work there you think one of you will have the job eh?
Well figure this.... I knew I had the job before I started working there! I laughed watching you both go up them stairs for an interview! You saw today I got asked if I wanna work in the Bahamas and fly out tomorrow! You both done everything in your power to try and discredit us and turn the workshop against us.... 
The supervisor job gets announced a week today and let me tell you, im going to come down on you both like a ton of bricks! One of you I'm going to sack the other better pull his finger out you've both had the best opportunity ever! Id of ripped my cock off to of had your privileged lives! 
7 days till you BOTH enter the real world! 

Sincerely

Your new gaffer!


----------



## The Warden

The only reason I can't say this is because you're not ready for a relationship, but I know you are the one for me. I want to be with you and only you. You make me happy without trying. You know when I'm down, you can hear it in my voice, you can see it in my face. I really really like you and in time I will be able to say I love you.


----------



## Mariposa

I'm still in shock and dealing with the fallout of your absolutely heartless actions.  I expected to find a resolution to this matter as two adults.  But you aren't acting like much of a grown-up right now.  The people who you think are on your side?  That's a figment of your imagination.  You are pissing them off and wasting their time.  Did you really think I would just let you get away with what you did?  Did you really think my friends and family think it's OK that you are misusing the legal system in order to keep me from my dog?  Not everyone has the time or interest in dealing with this when we can act like the grown-ups we are.  But what else would I expect from someone in $70K of debt who commits other, bigger deal offenses, with such impunity and arrogance?

You're not going to lie and manipulate your way out of this one by wasting everyone's time with your personal quest to destroy my character.  I worked hard for everything I have done.  I earned the love of my dog.  You didn't earn shit.  You have no friends.  You're a lonely son of a bitch and you're going to get the dose of justice you want.  Just maybe not in the way you had imagined.

Oh yeah.  You know that hot older ex of mine that you hated the fact I stayed friends with?  He's been doing a damn fine job of what used to take you 10 seconds and we're closer than ever.  And my bestie joked about throwing one into your disgusting mother for the lulz.  She totally told me she thought you were a closet case.  Step on out.  I'm sure you'll find someone if you get a personality transplant.  Good luck, asswipe.  See you in court.


----------



## rangrz

Sophie-  Stop texting me while having sex with another chick for the purpose of asking me questions about differential topology. You don't like when people text when we are having sex, so return the favor and stfu for a few hours.

Nova- you tease a little too much. Pls make it a bit easier for me to get off too.


----------



## hthr007

Im not sure about my feelings for you anymore. We've been off and on for years. I contemplate just leaving you and seeing If you'd even care enough to come after me, but part of me wants to stay and hang on to what may be left of our relationship.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i hate that your only 16. but your perfect. Hair as blue as the sky, and eyes as blue as the blue ranger.


----------



## gayorstraight

I would really like you to hit me hard then fuck me.


----------



## aphroditej

I love you, but I miss mind-blowing sex. I want to have an affair with our crack dealer.


----------



## The Warden

I really need you to talk to me. I'm at a very confused and stressed part of my life and all I want to do is talk to you, hear your voice tell me everything will be ok and there is nothing to worry about. Please call me


----------



## Beachcat

I love giving you blow jobs, but dear god, whatever you eat or drink makes your cum taste like shit.  Eat some pineapple or something!


----------



## Pagey

Please kiss me when I come over later, I'm really into you.


----------



## T. Calderone

I am sorry for what I did but you had it coming. You can't keep fucking people over and expect no repercussions. You pick vulnerable women to victimize. What I did was stupid but at the time I felt justified. You drove my car into a state of disrepair and lied about getting it serviced. Not to mention the money you owe me and closing my checking account with overdrafts. I can't say this to your face as you would bash my head into the wall again. I feel guilty about you losing your contacts but your phone's been tossed in the lake. You're nothing but trouble to me but I still love you.


----------



## Larson0

get a fuckin job. working 12 to 15 hours a week while holding out for more shifts is not responible. and you'll be in school when you get those extra shifts? ever heard of saving some fucking money prior to that? im supporting myself at 65 hours a week and im glad i do because im happy doing what i do and i can take care of myself. your miserable before you go to work and after you get home, and say your tired. fuck off with that bullshit and grow up. or at least fuck me so i can better take this shit in stride.  your 20 years old and you need to parents for almost everything. 

and if you take my cock out and look at it just to put it away one more time im gonna beat your head in with it like bane beat batmans head in the dark knight rises. there will be a cock dent.


----------



## done juan

Uh, hello

Uh yeah

About the money...

Uh, I don't know if I'm coming out to get it over to you

Uh, 'cause it's like
It's in a secondary holding account

Now we need to get this to another account

And you know, what with the state of the music industry nowadays
And record sales and all that you know


----------



## Larson0

i mean for fuckin real, you got on the pill and our sex life dropped off. AND YOU STILL MAKE ME USE A FUCKING CONDOM? IM NOT A FUCKING PRETEEN SPEWING CUM AND YOUR ON THE PILL. NOTHING WILL HAPPEN.

stop taking the pill if it means we can go back to having sex like we used to. its been what, 3 times in 2 weeks? 4? fuck off. no its not all i care about you dumbass but having a healthy relationship begins with having a healthy sex life. im not a religous fuckhead im a 24 year old guy. 

this is nice.


----------



## hthr007

Do you really see us having a future together? I eventually want marriage, kids, and a family. With you. We've been together for almost 5 years ad were not even engaged or living together. What the fuck do you want ad what do you really think of me???


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

I felt guilty so I pretended to be in the wrong when we broke up to help you save face. But since then there have been things we needed to discuss. And everytime you fuck with me for it. So then i get trapped and have to bring the topic up in an douchey way, when that's not how I mean it at all, and am completely serious. Why are you so fucking immature and selfish?


----------



## slushy muddy water

your obnoxiously wayward advances were not appreciated or reciprocated
i am at a loss for this severe lack of character 
my sister will be heart broken   

bad form, sir.


p.s.  you have a horse face


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^yuck

We didn't get married so we can tell each other what to do. You are not the boss of me.  My choices are not hurting either one of us.  So lay off me, man.  I am not going to change.  Wait I DID tell him that last night.  Don't mess with me when I am drinking and having a great time with my friends   Don't mess.  Talk to me the next morning.


----------



## MyFinalRest

Could you quit being an asshole? You are going to get burned over and over again with an attitude like that.  You aren't tough enough to live that kind of life.  You are breaking apart more and more everyday.  There will soon be nothing left of you.  You can't keeping turning your back on all that is gentle and good in this world.


----------



## sconnie420

I love u more then anythning in the world and it kills me when I say it and get nothing in return, even if I do tell u a lot..I miss u, but I don't understand how u can be so ok w/ the fact we haven't shared a bed in a week and will be almost anothr week b4 we do,and u don't even seem to care :'(  I want my man to want to be w me, is that 2 much 2 ask? I don't think so, but heLl what do I know I'm just a crazy female.. I know ur on the evrge of breaking up w me but I sure  hope we can get past all the evrlasting rough times we have,and u don't give up. I'm not sure, if u have already or not, but I don't want to throw away 7.5 years..I dnt want to loose you, but I don't want to hold u back bc I know I do.

I'd  2 b ur wife someday, if I could be more secure in this relationship, and felt I was all u needed.I don't.

Whether times r tough or not Il  u forever, ur my soul mate and best friend..
As long as ur're willing ( 4 how long idk) ill be there.. I  u babe!
I wish I could tell u this 2 ur face.


----------



## Thanatos

Hey heater, I really like hanging out with you. But I don't care about how much you love your dad when we are on a date or hanging out. I love your ass, so stop bitching about how big it is when it's obviously getting you somewhere. I know why you get all those tips, it's not because you're smart... We did work together after all.
See you in a few days lolz


----------



## PlurPsyed

I love you.  I'd probably do anything for you and it hurts that you will never see me in the same way as I see you.I also can't helped but wonder if I would still feel the same way if you suddenly changed your mind or if I'm just feel this way because I know I can't have what I want. I also think that as much as we try to look out for each other and help each other grow, we severely bring each other down and that scares me more than I will ever admit.


----------



## Dave A

It was the drugs that yelled at you, not me.


----------



## Bill

You were my best friend for years, ever since we were kids
We even shared a year and a half relationship together

But we continued to be friends the whole time, which was the best part
We were just so cool together, our sex life never made our friendship awkward or anything and we both never had any bad feelings about dating other people and remaining good friends all the while

I never thought it would turn into this when we were young...

I really really hope you can get better, not for yourself now but for your beautiful little girl
What you're doing now is very wrong and I hope eventually you'll realize that, if you don't already, and try to make a nice life for yourself and her someday

I'd love to continue to be your best friend like back in the old days, when we actually had fun, but right now I can't be associated with you at all, I'm sorry


----------



## Cz_x

I love you.


----------



## Noodle

There was a time that once was. Therapy is not an option, is it?


----------



## Mariposa

4 kids already with 1 on the way.  4 different women.  No job, no prospects, but your ass can still afford to buy shitty weed?  You need to learn to keep that thing in your pants.  And I have no clue how you pull as much tail as you do since you sit and play video games all the time.  Take your nephew with you and GTFO so I can have the house mostly to myself for the next couple weeks.  Your nephew is a fucking idiot when he gets high off that awful dirt weed and says he is getting all this ass when you're out... getting shitty weed and random women pregnant.  Peace the fuck out.


----------



## Dr. Rabid

I fucked your cat.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

the reason why I give you pet instructions a week prior to helping me out is so that you will read them
fuck things could have been avoided


----------



## Prelude2TragedyII

You are fake. Which is truly sad.
Not EVERYTHING you did was an act, though I'm sure most of it is. 
It's kind of fucked up that rather than communicate with me , you'd rather go talk to other guys.
But hey, to each their own, it's not like I wasn't interested in other people while with you because you wouldn't bend to my needs, at all
But hey, I guess in your mind, buying me shit is what is supposed to make me happy, not emotional support. 
Yeah, just spend your money, that will make everything better.
I wish I wouldn't have spent 2 years of my life completely wasting time when I could have been putting effort into a true relationship. 
Fuck you, learn to communicate, stop being so fucking quiet. What the hell is your problem, no matter how hard I tried, you wouldn't acknowledge me . 
What didn't I do for you? Seriously? Am I missing something?


----------



## Noodle

Judge not, lest ye be judged.

98% of women are really nancy boys.  Put that in your pipe and smoke it.


----------



## starbright911

i miss you every single day and moment. I know I talk to you and see pretty normally, but i miss you. It hurts know you dont love me anymore. I feel like dying. I just wished you cared. but fuck I'll just get high.


----------



## Pale Rider

we've been married for 20+ years and you have no idea how loney i am...


----------



## lady grey

No matter how much i try to be happy with what you give me it's just not enough. You have the biggest heart of anyone i have ever met. I love you with everything i have but i am not 'in' love with you and it breaks my heart like you wouldn't believe.

I feel like Brod in Everything is Illuminated, nothing in life feels true so how can i love? The only time i have felt it (i think) lots of drugs were involved......how depressing.


----------



## Lustmord

FFS, once every two to three weeks isn't enough for me.


----------



## azgaza

If you dislike living so much, why don't you just kill yourself...

(I'd NEVER ask such a thing though. I want him alive, I want him happy and I want him to keep trying; just couldn't take the dept of his negativity this one time last weekend and I geniounly wondered, what ís keeping him alive? But no, I'll keep trying to make my own natural optimism contageous; be so enthousiastic about life it will support bóth of us..)


----------



## Lµs. D

There's nothing I don't say in her face. Which leaves me with:

Not sure if great relationship, or just being an asshole. I think both.


----------



## Noodle

...sounds like a personal problem.

Yes, you are a child and a type.  Yours is a strained game because you are emotionaly weak.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Yes, part of the reason I am dumping you is because I found out I can do better. Of course, there are many women better than cokeheads who won't take care of their fucked up teeth because you are "too depressed." I did all the work for you, all you had to do was fucking go to the dentist. You used to be hot as fuck, but all this shit has made you mad grimy. You still have potential and all that, but all you are going to find from this point forward are coke dealer boyfriends. And you thought I treated you like shit. My advice would be to be a little less deep and start fucking a rich guy, because you need a second daddy to look after you. 

Oh, and you seriously wonder why I've become such an asshole? You exploited my empathy early on in our relationship, when it was strong with me. You used guilt as the weapon to get everything you wanted, and like a pussy I fucking obliged. Now, I'm dead inside. I feel nothing. And it isn't even a bad thing, I just don't give a fuck. You are a succubus. I'm dead inside forever thanks to you, and I really want to thank you for it, honestly, because my emotions are no longer an impediment towards getting me what I want anymore. I'm going to thank you for the first girl I lay with after this, because my ability to do whatever it takes to get a girl to want to come into bed with me, no matter how morally unscrupulous it may be, is all because of you. It's going to take me a long time to gain my respect for women back after you.


----------



## Lµs. D

3 said:


> Yes, part of the reason I am dumping you is because I found out I can do better. Of course, there are many women better than cokeheads who won't take care of their fucked up teeth because you are "too depressed." I did all the work for you, all you had to do was fucking go to the dentist. You used to be hot as fuck, but all this shit has made you mad grimy. You still have potential and all that, but all you are going to find from this point forward are coke dealer boyfriends. And you thought I treated you like shit. My advice would be to be a little less deep and start fucking a rich guy, because you need a second daddy to look after you.
> 
> Oh, and you seriously wonder why I've become such an asshole? You exploited my empathy early on in our relationship, when it was strong with me. You used guilt as the weapon to get everything you wanted, and like a pussy I fucking obliged. Now, I'm dead inside. I feel nothing. And it isn't even a bad thing, I just don't give a fuck. You are a succubus. I'm dead inside forever thanks to you, and I really want to thank you for it, honestly, because my emotions are no longer an impediment towards getting me what I want anymore. I'm going to thank you for the first girl I lay with after this, because my ability to do whatever it takes to get a girl to want to come into bed with me, no matter how morally unscrupulous it may be, is all because of you. It's going to take me a long time to gain my respect for women back after you.



As if "men and women" are different. Just lose respect for everyone.


----------



## Pagey

Will you just kiss me already ?
Kay need to add some stuff actually: 
It's been almost two weeks since you said to wait a couple weeks so I just want to know what's going on. I honestly really like you and I think we could have a really great time together but it's killing me to have no idea where you stand anymore. We did kiss once and you did tell me you had feelings but I want to know if they're still there. And if they are it's worth making the move now don't you think? By now we're sure we get along and have fun together. I'm pretty sure I've caught you looking at me a lot but I'm trying to tell myself I'm only imagining things because I'm too scared to get my hopes up...well at least I know next week we're going to be together for a few hours for the premiere, but I'd really like to spend some time alone with you before that. I want to kiss you every time I see you. Everything you say interests me or makes me laugh and you're just such a cool guy. I know it sounds stupid but I've never felt such a connection with someone before and I don't want to lose it but I can't stand just being friends with you. I hope your feelings are still there and that you'll tell me about them really, really soon 

For someone else:
I fucking hate the two of you and I'm not even going to pretend to be mature enough to wish you happiness. M, you were a fucking bastard to me and you still haven't apologised for everything; I wish you could get a sense of how horrible you were to me and you deserve to feel at least an inkling of what you made me go through. And J, you're probably the most hypocritical 'friend' in the world and I just want you to get fatter and hairier than you already are.


----------



## Noodle

I was instantly attracted to you, but I must avert my eyes.  That isn't difficult, but man oh man, do I sometimes want to defy a common social convention.


----------



## Jean-Paul

even being cold reminds me of you. it makes me feel like our last winter together. how can everything since we've been apart feel like a dream? is the rest of my life going to feel like a dream? it's fucking terrifying. i didn't know this could happen to someone.


----------



## Jean-Paul

if you weren't a psychiatrist and i weren't a lowlife, i'd like to think we would be fucking by now.

are you really like that with other people who aren't even your patients? could you even be like that with a patient? what are you thinking? or am i just delusional? maybe i've enough drugs at this point to throw off my lifelong intuition, but i doubt it.


----------



## kaywholed

I don't know how to express the feelings that I have for you.

I feel like you are the best addiction I have ever had, a moment with you makes me smile all day, but the absence of your presence is sad and depressing.

I hope that I am in some way able to make you as happy as you have made me.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Lµs. D said:


> As if "men and women" are different. Just lose respect for everyone.



It illustrates a certain point about how damaged I am from this woman. The purpose of the post was to be mean and nasty, and nobody loses respect for the opposite sex on purpose or rationally. It's all a result of bad relationships, and it is a cycle that continues and continues no matter how aware one becomes of its absurdity.


----------



## Noodle

I have no idea what is going on anymore.


----------



## Utahrd

youz a ho X3 follwed by thats right, I said that youz a ho.

I might just be sayin' that cause you wouldn't have sex with me, but it still true.  Why do you continue to let the same people abuse you over and over?  you must have had a really fucked up childhood.  Seriously, just because I ask first, just because I'm not a total prick, does not mean that we have to be "just friends".  And making fun of me just makes me hate you.  I am moving out of this place because it's one step from being a zoo.  And your gay boyfriend situation is seriously the most cock-blockingest thing ever.  Hate this place, especially because you live here.  Have fun fucking all the UFC fighters that just moved in next door, I'm sure they will treat you right, just like the last 7 guys you fucked.


----------



## Jean-Paul

insanity


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i know your only 16, but i still want to fuck you.


----------



## rangrz

Ms.gallium, I LOVE you incredibly, and you're my best friend. But the last little while, especially this past night, you've really hurt me. The constant rejection of my advances, plus making out with everyone at the party but me? ouch! The kicker, I'm asleep in the house, and what do I see when I wake up? You and some dude fucking... okay cool. I lay still silently, hoping not disturb your fun. Then you see me and shit bricks.

You know it's already forgiven, it was 5 minutes after and I told you that. I mean it too.But please, come on, at least include me next time?


----------



## Sister_M0rphine

You're a fucking dog. Seriously. And you're selfish as fuck too. I shared some of my stuff with you everrrry time, but no, you're not willing to do the same. I deserve it though. I seem to attract assholes, sociopaths, and narcissistic people.


----------



## rangrz

Update: I have been also included in the fun now so all is well, Mistress  ...hahaha, love you a quantity =infinity!^2


----------



## Lysis

^ Awww happy rangrz makes Lysis happy too.



Thank you for being with me during my first MDMA experience. It was AWESOME, and we had a ton of fun, but I think we can only be friends. We rock as friends but not as exclusive BF/GF. Not sure you can break my wall, because you've lost all of my trust. But, we are Bonnie and Clyde and we should hang out more and say fuck the world more often!


----------



## rangrz

^
Lysis,srs first time MDMA was recently? I never would of guessed. Congrats on having a good roll tho!


----------



## Lysis

Yea, it was amazing! It was my first time ever. I'll be doing it again in a month. :D


----------



## Lysdexic

Your meat curtains are kind of a turnoff....


----------



## Noodle

I know you want me, or the idea of being with someone like me.  But, you are entirely too young.


----------



## TINK

It sucks getting old. I can't find my glasses and can barely read this.


----------



## Noodle

pendulous boobs are the best

leave the bananas at home


----------



## Thou

Anyone I meet on the street who doesn't know me whereas I don't initiate the conversation:

This is what I"m thinking:


----------



## Butterwood

cheerio said:


> I was instantly attracted to you, but I must avert my eyes.  That isn't difficult, but man oh man, do I sometimes want to defy a common social convention.


   mhm


----------



## dizzychainsaw

I know you lie to me but I try to ignore it because I love you so much. I used to be just like you so I kinda understand. It hurts me when I catch you in lies. Do you really think I believe all your bs? I don't know how long I'll be able to tolerate this. I'm only so strong and tough. Everyone has a breaking point and you have seen me get close to mine.  I don't understand why you are doing this to me? How you could do this and not even feel bad about it! When I catch you in your lies you get mad!?! If anyone should be mad it's me! You told me I need to think about patience and respect. Really? You need to think about honesty and loyalty!


----------



## MyFinalRest

Oh, all you bitches who go on and on about confidence...

Sure, I know I can get things done, and I win all the time.  I guess you could say I'm confident, but about you...no I'm not. Not one bit.  Why? Because you never gave me any reason to feel confident about being with you - that I could _confide_ in you.


----------



## Web

No, I _did not_ realize you were flirting with me, interested in any way... Because I'm pretty fuckin oblivious to such things, have been my whole life. And now that you're with someone else and I missed my shot, I'm not sad or heartbroken, nothing like that. But you DID give me a good reason to strongly dislike you for your lack of aggression, honesty and openess, especially after all the times you heard me bitch about the games that people play with each other.


----------



## Jean-Paul

anyone who blames the failure of the hippies to change anything on _timothy leary_ and drugs is going to have a well-thought out letter of FUCK YOU and HERE'S WHY as soon as i don't need you anymore... as soon as i don't . =[

please for the love of god don't keep being crazy 

and please for the love of god always be honest with me and never support the idea that the world is in on some joke about me and etc etc what i was thinking during my _sode_ =[


----------



## Lysis

God damn you. You really have changed after a year. I have 2 choices: to let go or to keep my guard up. You say you want to put a rock on my finger, travel and make me your queen for the rest of your life. I still don't trust you, and I have changed too in the last year for the better in so many ways. I either give all of me or none of me, and it sucks, because my heart says one thing and my brain says another. This time, I'm going with my brain, so unless you do something crazy and awesome, I'm keeping my options open. I'm giving you until the first of the year, and I promise you I won't get attached at all no matter what you say. You'll have to do some actions rather than talking this time. But, I will enjoy my time with you like I always do. We are the quintessential bonnie and clyde although we don't do exclusive BF/GF very well. I'm waiting and watching for now.


----------



## gildingthelily

i knew it was going to be hard without you but i kinew oyu had to go. The time for us to part was3 years overdue.
you threatened to take my kids away from me the first time i kicked you out, over a fight we had because my kid wanted his dads xmas stocking up.
you stole from me and my kids
you lived off me and lied ALL THE TIME. and about EVERYTHING!
you low life piece of shit 40 year old, who lives off single mothers, drains them of everthing you can, and and by the time you pull your fangs out of one youve already got the next one in line.

Why, after us agreeing, did you post shit on facebook like im a whore, and a soulless cunt, and making it sound like we were together ........ Fuck You! 
meanwhile, while you tell me you have no money cuz of childsupport that you were fucking and taking other girls out on dates for the last 2-3 years !
But know one on facebook knows that, and it'll just make me look stupid and defensive if i were to say anything, not only that but then i'd have to tell them where i found that info, and i can't tell them.
i'm so glad that you found someone the same week that this blew up, you played youre cards right yet again with pity party on facebook for females to console you and you get to take your pick. 
I hate you more than ever before
I;m truely glad that youre with someone else so i don;t have to worry about you peeking thru my windows and breaking in my house when i'm not there anymore.

i miss the sex we had, i miss your personality traits that combined best with mine.. But really in hines sight- youre a fucking snake in the grass and you'll form to anyones personality as long as youre gaining. 

was it real? did you ever care, TRULY LIKE YOU CLAIMED or was it all fake, and i was really that nauive?


as you move on to your next victom and take what you can, i feel for her and want to warn her, but it wont make any difference. you already have her thinking about me what you want her to believe. 
if  you did love me as much as i loved you, how then is it that i am still wipping my tears and youre wipping your ass? 
ive stayed high to not feel this pain, of feeling completely alieinated from you and everyone that comented on your potingS, 
i'm embarrassed, shameful, used, dissapointed in myself, scared to be alone yet dont want to be around anyojne, shit comes n good for that cuz i'm perfectly ok with being alone.

for the first time n a long time, i wished i wsa an old lady with days numbered just so id have a piece of mind that this life will soon be over....  I hate you, and dam you, May Karma be with you...


----------



## hthr007

I can see right through you, and I know you were hiding stuff from me the whole relationship. I haven't figured it out yet but I will. 

You fucking piece of shit. I hate you.


----------



## Mihai6Yu9Ri

How can any of y'all judge my character via the internet? 

Not many of you, who I still like to think of as my friends have taken the time to see if I am indeed still crazy. Which, I am not. 

Sure, I spent two years in a psychotic break, then went to jail, got out, and was still in psychosis for six months, but I fail to see how I can portray myself as "better" through internet communications. 

I miss you all, and I still want my old friends. I am sorry I have done so much hurt in the past to those who showed me love.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I think you are a secret slob.


----------



## Jean-Paul

if i could get to know you. i was in your world. i wish i could just do this to have a shot at you. do you know what my chances are at getting over my ex? you are the closest thing i have found, ever. you could be a holy grail too. you could be worthy of my orgasms and trust and love and everything else no one deserves. you could be the moving on. why do you have to be from another planet? why do you have to be so lovely to everyone? why cant you just be lovely to me?


----------



## Jean-Paul

those five boxes of benedryl i shoved up your ass had nothing to do with the vistaril script you wrote last month.


----------



## rangrz

I'm sorry Ms.G, last weekend was a cluster fuck. It was my fault, but I'm cant admit directly to you. I do love you very much. This weekend shall be be fun however.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

I miss you.


----------



## kaywholed

ur so pretty.


----------



## Samadhi

Please, please PLEASE backhoe, be there next week.


----------



## Jean-Paul

if i could say something to you that was more appropriate than simply vomiting on your shoes,
i would tell you i didn't mean to send you an email and i did it without a clear head or clear thinking.
the best course of action for me here is to block your emails from whatever emails i have, because
the internet is too permeable for my liking. 
motherfucker, i deleted your reply without reading. there is nothing i need nor want to hear from you.
i'd only reason i'd attend your funeral to try to steal a ring off your cold, bony finger.


----------



## shishigami

I wish I could tell how much you actually liked me, I'm lost trying to figure if I'm doing you wrong by not being super into you. But more importantly I wish I was super into you, I wish I was in love again, and my heart fluttered when I saw you.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I don't give a shit that you are pregnant,.  You are sucking at your job and it is making mine harder


----------



## Jean-Paul

wow, i typed this three times before this faulty laptop shutting off made me realize i should tell you right now! thanks faulty laptop, for making me grow some spine. there are some things i CAN say to faces


----------



## pk.

I want to get high, do a 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle and then fuck you on top of it.


----------



## djep

"i like fucking boys too"


----------



## Samadhi

Samadhi said:


> Please, please PLEASE backhoe, be there next week.



Yes


----------



## Jean-Paul

ick


----------



## ocean

I'd like to throw out all reason, all responsibility, all of life's bullshit and go.
I am ready.


----------



## Tom_Jode

"Really? do you think I actually enjoy going away for months on end some times, do you really think I enjoy being up their?



wtf is wrong with you all the promises that you gave me... well I dont see one of any of them but I sure as shit see all of the ones I made............"

some times I just dont want to fly home.... its easier up their


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## b4rd

I wish i never got to know you . I hate you and love you at the same time I wish i never got involved with you beacuse the pain is too hard to bear. i cant leave you because I am scared too . I know I cant stay with you because you just hurt me. You have cheated on me, and I cannot trust you. You have a serious alcohol problem that makes the worst of you come out and thers nothing I can do about it. Whenever we resolve to be sober, we cant do it, either because you are the one who brings it up, or I am the one who succumbs to your pathetic resorts of resolving your boredom. 

I hate when you flip out on me, because you are feeling so emotionally unstable and have no outlets besides the bottom of a bottle. 

You are a horrible person who is incapable of human emotion. All you talk about is yourself and you have no way of talking to me about your problems because you have this inability to open up  and i wish you really could, because we could have something so beautiful . But you just want to give up on everything, like I do now. When I try to leave you, then, is the only time that you, "realize" your problems, and are willing to work on them. 

Not sure if I'm the petty one or not but, you wont delete your old posts of your boyfriend when he is kissing you or not. Do you know how many times I have heard you say, "Oh, i need to delete those.", when if I had posts of my old significant other, I would delete them IMMEDIATELY once I was done with the person. You hold on the past, and refuse to live in the present. Maybe its because you have much too much Gemini in you, maybe is because you have no water in your chart. Dont know. Dont care. All i care about is the time i have invested in you and your inability to connect on a whole level. You say you love me, yet you cant kiss me when you are leaving. You turn a blind eye and walk away . You disgust me. I dont know how much longer I can go on with this. 6 months is a long time for me. I am scared. I am pathetic. I am a boy, to an even younger girl.


----------



## Jean-Paul

the only reason i can stop loving you, is you are all the things you claimed to hate.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Are you fuckin kidding me?  You called in sick to work 'cause you felt sad?  Can't wait to see how much time you miss after the baby is born.  You might as well quit your job now so I can find a replacement.


----------



## nooneanymore

Can't say it to the person's face because I don't know her anymore and we've moved to different places and there's no means of communication, even in this facebook age, ha!

"I'm over you."

"You were a baby living off your parents. I had to deal with things on my own and I'm still paying the consequences for that- so yeah, I was justifiably stressed when we were together."

"You never knew anything... You never had or could support any opinions of your own."

"When we were together, you just copied me. Lived in my life."

"How's life??? You thought you were going to be this super special famous person but you're just a boring idiot like everyone else including me. At the end of our relationship, you thought you were SO MUCH better than me. How's life? and this bullshit thing we call the "real world"?

"I'm glad I'm not with you anymore. I'm glad I'm not with anyone. Fuck the games and the bullshit."

...being in a relationship, you're just as alone as when you're not- to think otherwise is to believe in a temporary illusion that could be shattered at any moment beyond your control and for any stupid reason even something as small as someone getting "bored".


----------



## motherofearth

You need your head examined if you think I would ever condemn myself to a relationship with you. You need your head examined in any case. Please direct your efforts toward someone with which you have something in common. You make it difficult to be your friend.


----------



## Beachcat

When I hold your hand, or we hold each other at night, I am so very overwhelmed with feelings of love for you.  If you put me in a room with a hundred men blindfolded, I am sure that I could pick you out just by the feel of your hands.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

You make me happy


----------



## Pagey

I wish you'd reconsider


----------



## maxalfie

I can see your arse from here.


----------



## pofacedhoe

i am now emotionally aroused by the quality of your intensity

endless sadness wont eat itself- hurry up and chew biatch


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Your make me feel like dancing


----------



## motherofearth

I don't date my best friend's exes.


----------



## Thou

Fuck you old man.
_
Wipe your own ass._


----------



## roundnround

remember 2 februarys ago when u were busy chatting up every insecure waitress in your path via text and i saw the texts in your phone and acted like a 15yr old and called one to see how far it had went and she told me to ask my husband... no? oh thats cuz i never told u i found out about that and i didnt feel the need to find out how far anymore.. well that following weekend when i went on that mandatory ski trip with my company i fucked the hell out of my younger millionaire boss that had been chasing me for years and it was fucking great so thanks for the nudge pal your dinner is in the freezer... ps it was wicked cute a year late when we had the confessional talk and all u could bring to the table was that u had kissed one... step your skills up if you wanna play this game player cuz im kinda like the fucking coach at this point... pussy hahhahahha holy shit that felt good


----------



## Chazzout

to D: Even more than a year after last seeing you the thought of you and how you abused me emotionally through our sham of a friendship fills me with the sort of hate that I can only feel for you.

If you died I would probably feel relieved. If I had never met you I legitimately think I'd be a better person for it. My only solace is that I am not you, and I am not nearly so predatory. I still can barely do sleepovers. I can't get close to people because I'm afraid they'll do what you did to me. Of course, I'd never tell you that. I won't give you the satisfaction. I used to feel sorry for you. I read an old diary entry - the night I talked you down from suicide - so much EMOTION. I haven't felt that about another person since then - and we were just friends! I used to feel emotionally about all my friends. Now I can't. I think when I feel sorry for you again, it will be because I've finally gotten over the manipulative bullshit you put me through, and can once again see you for the truly sad shell of a person that you are.


----------



## hyroller

....it's almost impossible to find the 'right words' for someone who never did go out of their way to listen to a single thing I ever said.. and that's what hurts the most, having so fucking much I would like to say to your face but knowing that even if I could, even if you were right in front of me right this second... not a god damn word would matter even the tiniest bit. because you never *truly* cared for what I had to say. you only cared for finding ways to twist my words around to put the focus back on yourself...and not only would you obscure their meaning completely, you took delight in making me feel as though I didn't _deserve_ to be heard, like I just about didn't even _exist. _

that's why my mind began to wander. that's why the ship began to sink. it is why I clung ferociously to my destructive habits, which were oh so comforting in their familiar feel. they were also an easy way for me to put my own impenetrable walls up to drown out your noise. but I was mistaken to have treated you, the way you were treating me. I just couldn't see it at the time, and by the time I realised I'd wrongly retaliated by bringing both of us down...the damage had already been done.

the most tragic ending imaginable, I think.


----------



## datsunmad

I was locked up and knew you were the neihbourhood slut.
You sucked and fucked so many dicks you didnt care how old or how many dieseases they had,
As long as you had a cock in your cunt,arse or mouth you loved the attention they gave you,
You loved the taste of cum they shot into/on you and swolleo'd everr drop rubbing your pussy,
Thats why i pissed in your mouth when you sucked me so hard  ....bitch
Ha Ha your anal prolapse is funny now.


----------



## ricardo08

It's a shame it all went down hill after your dad died. And it's a shame that the way you have decided to cope with the grief is to sleep around more than is good for anyone, but can I blame you? I will let you grieve, and I will be there throughout. Maybe one day we'll be able to get things going again - if I can get over the amount of dick you've taken in the meantime. Love you always.


----------



## rangrz

Ms.G you fucking impressed me this weekend than I can say to your face for fear of it seeming like empty flattery or hyperbolic sarcasm. But damn, you held it down and despite everything that came up which threatened to make this weekend suck balls, you just overcame it and made it one of the best times I've ever had. You are balling out of control recently.


----------



## Mariposa

You adore me and I adore you.  I'll kick out the banker if you'll kick out the flight attendant.  It was just dumbfuckery which didn't even result in more than a kiss.

You and I have so much more than that.  We hold each other so gently.  My only regret at present is that I am not laying against your shoulder.  I am extremely proud of you.  I wish you were right here, green eyes, I meant it when I said I love you in 2011's epic summer and I mean it even more now.  You are a wonderful human being, a great executive, and I am proud of you. 

Your eyes get so bright when you look into mine.  You are precious.  Buy me a fucking diamond already.  That raise must go somewhere.  I believe the children would approve of a sweet little brother or sister.  So let's get married and get this crap over with.  You'll gain a lovely wife, a house, a governess, a driver, a lover, a teacher, an executive, but most of all, a forever love.  

I wish I did not have this level of shyness and that I could say this to you.  I suppose the way my eyes will light up when I see you tomorrow will convey my emotions effectively.  I simply adore you and I want for you to be my dream come true.


----------



## kytnism

id kiss you that hard all over again.

i miss you.i miss our sex.

i can't wait to have you home 

...kytnism... 

ps. not long nao.


----------



## TangerinO

It breaks my heart every time you treat me like a piece of dirt simply because I choose to smoke weed, even though it's much more effective than my horrible amphetamine based medications that have riddled me with horrible side effects through half of my entire life.

You tell me all the time how much I remind you of yourself at my age, the spitting image with pride in your eyes. And then you turn around and snarl, and judge and spit venom at me. 

I've done everything you asked of me. I'm in my 15th year of school with no break (at your insistence) with consistently good grades and a bright future. 

I don't think you have problems with me, I think you have problems with yourself. It truly breaks my heart.


----------



## KoreyS

Your pussy seems too loose.


----------



## motherofearth

Okay, sometimes I still miss you. But more likely it was the prospect of a life I was building while w/ you.


----------



## iheartthisthread

prove your brother and sister wrong bitch. It would be nice but you are not.


----------



## Jean-Paul

taking him away from me as a friend  is not going to fix your fucking head. at no point in anyones relationship is it healthy to demand who they can and can't be platonic friends with according to their genitalia. i live across the goddamn country, you mong mong. not everyone keeps in touch to flirt and send nude pics or whatever the fuck you assume is going on there. but maybe your little plan will work out and i'll have one less friend to talk to and you'll have shown what a crazy, abusive cunt you are capable of being. werk those insecurites, gurl. real attractive.


----------



## Serotonin101

dear abnormal psych teacher:
you are so incredibly beautiful, elegant, witty, and so sexy. you have the perfect figure and the most beautiful lips I've ever seen. your smile brightens my day and I long for the day I can take you out and show you an incredible time. but I know this will never happen... sadpanda


----------



## Pagey

This is really starting to piss me off. Choose a fucking date already. You're messing with my head.


----------



## opium

b4rd said:


> I wish you'd hang out with me when alcohol wasn't involved.



this pretty much is what id say...


----------



## RedLeader

Hey there... Listen up girl, you're my best friend, and as such this is going to first sound a bit alarming to you and probably feel awkward.  But you should give it proper thought, since it would be one of the better things you could do for yourself these days.  I know you've been talking about your bouts of extreme horniness as you try and get clean from h.  I've also heard you complain about a lot of guys and describe how hard it is to find good casual sex when you're trying to not drink, use or party.  You're really over-complicating things, though.  But really listen, all you gotta do is get in that little car of yours with the loud muffler and drive those ten minutes over to my place.  I know a lot about you as your best friend and I know a lot about sexuality because I'm like all in-tune with the world and the rest of that hippie bullshit.  Put two and two together, and I'll put that little body of yours through the best hour or two of its life.  It only makes sense, it's the perfect solution to your little problem.

So here's what you do.  You don't think too much and you just drive over here and you wait once you've parked.  You don't text and say "I've parked," as writing too much, or even at all, would make it feel like we're best friends hanging out. You're not going to say one word to me in person.  I'll be outside to extend my hand to you and lead you to my bedroom.  Again, no words because words would make it feel like we're best friends having crazy animal sex, and that would just be awkward.  You don't even have to make eye contact with me. You just follow me into the bedroom, see me close the door behind us, and then buckle up because I'm going to take control of the situation and you probably won't even have a chance to relax until you've explosively came a few times in a row from a series of hot sex acts.  

You won't say "that was good" or anything once it's over, and you for sure don't ask me what I'm doing later.  You get dressed and you leave as I shut the door behind you, driving yourself home.  We don't ever talk about it, the next time you text me it would be to see what I'm up to or to complain to me about guys not doing you right.  But that hour will be our secret.  Something that happens but once does not really happen at all...


----------



## sconnie420

7.5 years is going down the shitter quicker then snot... U dnt care well then neither do I.. We're oil and water and we always have been.. Ur about parting, and quite frankly you don't give 2 shits about me.. I hope ur next gf likes 2 party and fuck like u do, maybe then you'll finally be fucking happy 4 once.. I'm done caring!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

do more
complain less


----------



## motherofearth

You are asking more out of me than my own brother and best friend would have right, and we have an inconsistent friendship at best. Don't blame me for your insecurities and shortcomings and don't expect me to read your mind. I never asked you to look up to me, and I never asked you to form a shit ton of expectations based on your idealized assumptions about my life. You may be kind of sick, but hopefully you are only sad. Either way, insulting and threatening me probably destroyed any future prospect of a reconciliation.


----------



## Pagey

Fuck. I hadn't seen you in over two weeks and I'd forgotten the effect you have on me. When you told me you'd be glad to come to the concert with me you have no idea how happy I was. Finally, we were over the awkwardness. And we did have an amazing time in the end, it felt so incredibly good to see you again, and you looked genuinely happy to see me, you even told me you had a great night. It just felt good to feel like friends again, and I feel like you really want us to see each other regularly like before. I just had so much fun...but now I remember why it was also a good thing we weren't seeing each other so much. I was actually starting to get over you but as soon as I saw you my heart just melted. I love everything about you, I just want to kiss you, nothing more, just kiss you and stay up all night talking to you and laughing. That would make me the happiest person on the planet, you have no idea. Please reconsider all this and please don't go back to ignoring me, tonight was too great for that, you know how perfect we are for each other, even if it's just as friends. I hope it'll turn into more though. I know I could make you so happy.


----------



## sconnie420

This all really sucks ass.. We've been together sooo long, I don't want to loose you.. You were my best friend, lover, my everything..I want us both happy, and if ud be happier w/o me, I can't blame you.. The whole situation is just 1 hot hot ass mess..
I hope it works out though..


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

hthr007 said:


> Im not sure about my feelings for you anymore. We've been off and on for years. I contemplate just leaving you and seeing If you'd even care enough to come after me, but part of me wants to stay and hang on to what may be left of our relationship.



 + 1


----------



## rangrz

I love you so much that I feel physically sick when you are not by my side.


----------



## kaywholed

I need a hug.  Please and thank you.


----------



## nooneanymore

I thought about you again ugly.


----------



## Illyria99

I thought I was in love with you. But now I think it was just infatuation...still, I'd love it if you gave me a hug.


----------



## Pagey

Please come see me. I need you so much right now. I know we don't want the same things but if you could just give me any sort of indication that you do care about me in some way...I'm so lonely. I wish you were here.


----------



## trocious

I miss you babe. I know it hasn't been long, and I know I fucked up, but please don't forget about all the good times we had. Our time together was short, but we spent everyday together at least a little bit, and it was special. I've never cared about another woman as much as you, and it breaks my heart that it ended like it did. I know it was selfish to go off about how much I hated my life, but at the time I was drinking and felt like shit. I wish we could have talked about things, I know you wanted to but I was afraid of upsetting you and pushing you away even more than I already had.

I think I might have herpes. I tried to be careful and used condoms when anything even slightly suspicious was about, but I never got an outbreak like that or any until we started dating. I hope you didn't give it to me, but I also hope I didn't give it to you. Even if you have it and knew about it, I would still love you and want to be with you. 

Please please please don't forget about me TS. I can't stop thinking about you! I'm doing everything I can to get better and recover from my addiction and relapse and emotional turmoil about purpose in life. I know you're stressed about money and what you're doing next with your life, but I want to be there for you and be a part of your life still. I want you to be in my life!! You made me so happy, nothing came close to laying with you in bed, holding you close. Laughing, giving you foot rubs, joking around, going to walmart, smoking cigs and driving around. You meant the world to me, and I let you know that. It's still true. I don't want to have to get over you!! I want to fix this... I want to talk to you baby. I want to make you remember why we loved each other so much in the first place. 

I hope we can see each other again soon and talk about this. I am still in love with you, and it hurts everyday being away from you, it's hard not to think about you. I love you. I miss you.  you TS


----------



## T. Calderone

I'm not sorry about what I did back in July. Matter of fact I'm glad because you're a crude and rotten person. Worst of all, a lying thief. You had most of my personal information and was able to steal my cable through your stupid xbox. I had changed my password only to log in and couldn't because you changed it again! You think you're smart and computer savvy but I just hung up with the cable company and they flagged my account. If you try to do this again, good luck. You've been warned. I doubt you will respond to my text, being the coward you are.

p.s. hope you need your other foot amputated, would be hard to get pussy in a wheelchair. Loser!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

If u know how your smile is enough to make my winter Warmer you would probably call the cops and get a restraining order


----------



## stratofortress

04:10.  Can't sleep.  Be pretty swell if you were on Skype so we could talk.  < Probably the lamest post in this thread.  That's all I can say though because she could very well read it, and saying anything more than that would be dangerous.  Showing emotion is more lethal than a scorpion with 2 tails and really big pincers.  I feel so pathetic for latching on to the first person in years who makes me feel that I have some worth.  Even if they do call me an asshole.  Even if we do need drugs to communicate un-selfconsciously i still want to be your friend...I'll just use more drugs.  God someone stop me before I make myself vomit.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I don't understand your decreased motivation.  You are the one who gained back 10 lbs from 30 lost and still have another 20 to go.
I think I may drop you from my Saturday morning hike with the dogs if you don't pick it up the next time.  I would rather run but I go on Saturdays for you and my dog. The last 2 times I said an 1 hour and 50 minutes for 5.6 miles is slow as shit.  We used to do 7 miles in that time last year.  I was so far ahead of you I might as well be alone.


----------



## ugly

Dear person,
I apologize if I offended you. 
I'm surprised at your harsh response.
Have you ever thought about going to an anger management class?


----------



## Mariposa

It's so much better between us now that we've agreed to disagree on our global view of whatever thing you want to call or not call what you and I have together.

It's also not easy being the responsible one who puts aside her own needs and desires for your impulses.  But that is how it is right now.  You wonder why I am stressed out and can never seem to catch a break?  It's because I'm constantly picking up your dirty laundry or feeling negligent if I don't.  I am doing the best I can.  Why do I do it?  You really might be that great in bed.  But seriously, drop the arbitrary standards.  You've graduated to liking snuggling and making me feel sweet and warm.  I don't want it with a side of guilt.


----------



## animal_cookie

dear you,

i don't think we will ever have a normal friendship. maybe it is cause we never really had anything so there wasn't really a definitive end to it.


----------



## fallingup

You need to lose 10 pounds really badly...


----------



## BadWolfie359

You're not very good at it but I can teach you how.


----------



## kaywholed

as soon as I get you out of my head,  you come strolling back into my life, and people tease me saying we should be together.
i wish we talked about us, but I don't want that to ruin our friendship.
but it is always the best part of the day to see you and say hello.


----------



## ArCi

I think I might like you.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

We're going to probably kill each other but... I love ya' anyway.


----------



## Keyani_Penguin

N.S. I would appreciate it if you got out of my head and let me live my life. Kthxbai.


----------



## Serotonin101

to my ex fiance:
so we tried to make it work again but you couldn't deal with me going to NA meetings and getting my life straight. you're jealous, insecure, and controlling but yet I still love you so damn much. I had to break it off with you because I can't go back to active addiction and what you want from me will lead me back there. I wish you the best and maybe our paths will cross again down the line when we've (especially you) have grown up some. have fun with them damiens that flirt with you at work...
love,
sero.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

one day I'll be better and have something to offer you, until then ill patiently wait. your so beautiful. Let's bury ourselves and go haunt someone tonight please.


----------



## Tommyboy

How you gonna do me like that?


----------



## gman2008

I miss you.


----------



## roundnround

i spent the last 8 yrs thinking u would change... u were in all a complete loser when i met you and everything you have now is because of me. now i find out i'm probably dying and u want back in so i let you cuz god for bid u regret feeling like the scum that u r and actually feel bad for the shit u put me thru especially since im gonna up and die on u... and u cant even pay a fuckin bill when u r the one working and im not because "you dont live here" even tho you haven't been to your apartment in over 6 months... i never had any regrets in life until i finally realized how much time i wasted on a cheap selfish uncaring unfeeling no ambition lazy ass fuck as you are and always have been... you can play a good game for a few weeks at a time but even then you run out of steam and game over i only let you back so you wouldn't realize/regret when i'm gone what a scum u were... i hate u so much that even tho i have never been a cutter or self mutilator type i have seriously considered chopping off my wedding ring finger to emphasis how much i fucking completely regret U


----------



## Pagey

Went down to dinner tonight specifically hoping to see you. I did, and it hurt so fucking much because you looked so handsome, as always. I hate that. Didn't even get to talk to you.

And I really hope you don't believe what S said. I don't want you to think less of me because of that. 

I hope you'll call me or text me some time soon. I think things are fixed between us but I just can't be sure, and this whole thing with S has got me really stressed out. Please just show me everything's cool. I miss you.


----------



## roundnround

when i said i liked those pants on YOU i meant they were too ugly and huge for me to try on but thanks anyways


----------



## roundnround

i think its ridiculous that you were blessed with a huge dick yet when i bring up having a 3some or going to the tittie bar u act like a complete woman.. what a fuckin waste of cock meat


----------



## xstayfadedx

I'm happy you're in that "I gotta get my shit together and I can't be doing this" mode.  I just want this to last for as long as possible.  Even if its only for a few more days....  a few more days is all I need...


----------



## draven1321

You dumb fuckin cunt how dare you ask me if its okay to go out and fuck some random guy when weve been married 14 years and 4 kids you dumb ass bitch


----------



## roundnround

draven1321 said:


> You dumb fuckin cunt how dare you ask me if its okay to go out and fuck some random guy when weve been married 14 years and 4 kids you dumb ass bitch


lol only cuz i just read your other thread... nothing funny about that tho^


----------



## draven1321

Lol its cool but want to say that to her so bad


----------



## T. Calderone

Why do you phone me at odd hours of the night? Then today I get a strange call asking where I was? I'm home recovering from a mini-stroke I told you this yesterday. Then you proceed to say one of your neighbors saw a short blond chick knocking at your door. I said "Why the hell would I do that?" You play these games to wind me up. I'm glad I hung up on your sorry ass.


----------



## ElCityRoller

I would never say I was a saint. But you blew any weekness I may have had way out of proportion and used it as a scapegoat to any of your problems. You got way out of contro with anger and blamed me most of the time. I left you, and I haven't had a single bad feeling for who I am, or felt at fault for things I can't control. We were lovers and best friends, but now that I can see clearly, it was just a big co-dependant/enabling fiasco that got mistaken for love. It was genuine in the beginning for both of us. What happened? I wouldn't trade  those times for the damn world!  So it really sucks that I miss you sometimes


----------



## Mariposa

I wish I could place into words the fury that I feel over your betrayal of your partnership with me and your place in the Universe.

I hired a lawyer at my own expense, you fucking asshole dog thief.  I'm not suing the fuck out of what is left of you in isolation.  I have a place for my canine child where you are court-ordered away from.  You can handle your own elephant in your mother's house, she is quite the beast.  I'm suing you because you fucked me over.  I'm not suing for damages because it appears life has taken quite the toll on you.  My dog and I need to be together.  My dog is my best friend, and you are an asshole.  And when the judge orders your sorry ass to pay my attorney's fees in addition to the injunction that my dog is to be immediately returned to my lawyer's office, you'll be lucky to get off that easily.  I have had it.


----------



## rangrz

You are so sweet to both myself and to others. You've really taught me a lot. About why it's really not cool to be needlessly cruel, why it's bad to mock people over arbitrary little mistakes, why it's good to accept people, and why wanton destruction is bad. But I'm too shy and caught up in my image of being a hard ass to admit that to your face. I'm sorry for all the daggers I've thrown at you, and all the times I've trolled your friends. I'll try to stop doing it. I love you.


----------



## Pagey

I hate you so much for what you've done to me and for the kind of person you've turned me into. I can't remember the last time you said something encouraging to me. I don't think you've ever told me you were proud of me, or even gave a damn about me for that matter. I don't know what you want from me. I don't understand what W has done that I haven't that makes him more worthy of your love and pride than me. You've turned me into an angry and bitter person who doesn't even know how to love herself. You've taken whatever shred of self-worth and self-acceptance I had in me and stomped on it. It's because of you that I can't even have normal relationships with anyone at all now, that I always feel the need to bring myself down and shy away from all sorts of contact because I think that everyone hates me; because I don't even understand why anyone would want to be around me. You've made me an empty self-loathing shell. I've done everything I could to try and get your love and I don't know what else is left. I don't even understand how you can call yourself a father to me.


----------



## Thou

I've nothing in my heart for you. Hate, angst, love, nada.

You fail me.

You're emotional departure isn't even worthy enough to raise my body temperature a single centigrade. I can't even dignify your contempt in kind. You can't fake what was never there. Obligatory love is for fools, and family is earned not guaranteed by accident of birth. Sorry to be the one to break it to you.

*You failed us all.*


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I really miss the sweet times laying in bed talking and all but I really dont miss the other 99% of the time you opened your mouth to bitch me out based on your own assumptions of what i was doing. I  never cheated on you, you crazy insecure bitch. I'd love to be with you again but then I realize it was only the great sex that kept me around for 3 years. You are fucking insane, no wonder you had all kinds of good drugs from the psychiatrist. Yes back in the day I loved that you had all these meds but I'm pretty sure your just loony toons. Good luck and Good riddance.


----------



## Meat Bag

God I hate all of us with our ass stupid problems! I mean God damn it! Just fucking stop it! It's our life and we should take full fucking responsibility of it! All of the bad decisions we made are our own choice. So just stop being a pussy and deal with your lifes! Yes, I'm talking to you! (yes, and to me too.)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

When is the last time you asked how I am doing?  I look forward to the time again when our lives do not revolve around your well being.


----------



## Illyria99

If only you knew how beautiful you are to me. I want you to hold me in your arms forever, I want to kiss your sweet lips.


----------



## frodo.

i know im your friend and roommate and shouldnt judge but i cant help myself. i mean what is your count at since moving up here? 7 maybe 8 in the past 2 months? seems like every time you go to the bar you end up with a new guy.


----------



## Pagey

What the hell was up with kissing me when you saw me and asking me to stay over when I've been trying to see you again for weeks? I've got absolutely no idea what's going on between us. And I did want to stay over but then you wandered off. I really want you again, call me this time?


----------



## ArCi

frodo. said:


> i know im your friend and roommate and shouldnt judge but i cant help myself. i mean what is your count at since moving up here? 7 maybe 8 in the past 2 months? seems like every time you go to the bar you end up with a new guy.



I'm sorry but fucking lol this is great.


----------



## ocean

I'm so confused.
I don't know which way is up.


----------



## Nine North

Do you really need to have a temper tantrum over every little bit of aggravation in life? It's so much fun to be around, kudos, life isn't dramatic enough so jusyt just keep pouring on the melodrama. You go girl, rage rage against the dying of the bullshit. Instead of tearing around the place like an asshole every time life stubs your toe why don't you do something about it. Cause right now, and by now I mean the last 2 years, I've got to be the one to stay cool, keep shit in order and do the damage control, or nothing will ever get done. Stop acting like an adolescent, just deal and move on and deal with the next shit, cause if this keeps going and I have to keep babysitting our whole lives it's going to build and build and eventually I'll lose it and go on some kind of long goddamn overdue bender of my own, and it will be fucking badbadbad.


----------



## Tnipper

sigh, i miss really miss you but i'm not going to make myself look like a total idiot by admitting this for you only to say our relationship ended when it ended


----------



## sms143

I'm still hurt you know?You can't just forget about that shit you did.
If you truly love someone you don't do what you did?
Since I've been friends with her again,I somewhat regret it.
Did you bring it up because it benefited you or that you actually saw that I fuckin' missed her being my friend for some reason? 
I am now glad she was not in my wedding,because what a damn joke that would have been.
I wanna feel like the only one for you,but you've fucked that up for that even being a thought in my exhausted mind now.
I'm always on guard,and now I honestly know you can trust NO ONE..not even the people that claim that ,"I saved their life," BS! 
My unconditional love will always remain for you obviously.
I strive to make you happy,and satisified. But,am I enough? No. I am not. You're heart belongs to another,and I no longer feel as special as I once was. 
She has earned the title once a cheater always a cheater.Now I have proof.
I can't not shake the feeling of you and her and no me.Or me sitting at home waiting for you,out with her.Not going to happen. I picked you and only you.
Move on.....find your own god damn man!


----------



## Bhoerioana

I think that  become really difficult and that hurts when you really do not know if your partner pleased or not.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Yo woman I can't tell you this now - but I'll tell you this in the next month when we meet again - I want to worship your body like no one has before. We weren't on top form when we met, and the initial attraction was intense, but fizzled a little due to tired hangovers.

When we meet for creative sharing, I am going to tell you what I want, and leave it all up to you where our friendship is going to go, and how.

Whatever happens, this is a great time for both of us, together in business and pleasure.


----------



## Moe-D

_I do like you a lot, but Im an addict._


----------



## Thou

I've never loved anyone the likes of which I love you and don't know who to thank.

We'll see each other soon, my sweet.  Where the ivory winds and the vines crawl.


----------



## monica2586

I hate you.  You make me want to scream and not in a good way. But, I love u and I only stay for that.                Its been awhile since I could stand on my own two feet again.         Its been awhile since I could say that I wasn't addicted


----------



## Asclepius

Cuntface,

I love the bones of you! You are an inspiration to me. Your strength, perseverence, love, kindness and bravery and your terrible sense of humour! 
You are an amazing, intelligent and whole-hearted person. I admire you and wish you so much every time you pop into my head.

I wish you knew how special you are.


----------



## thisnameistaken

I know you only want me for sex. After you tried cheating on me with my best friend because I wasn't in the mood, you can't tell me it's not true. Your such an asshole and you treat me like shit but I still love you and that's the only reason I'm still here.


----------



## Renz Envy

You're either a blessing from hell or a nightmare from heaven.


----------



## kaywholed

you are gone for a month.  
i can't wait until your back.

i fucked up and never said anything to you.  and now that you're gone, I realize that was a mistake.


----------



## Serotonin101

you're a piece of shit of a bestfriend. forreal. you lie to M and me about what you're doing. saying you're gonna kick it then I see your car at my ex's house at 3am...  lying piece of shit... I almost promise you I will beat your ass... bros before hos I thought my nigga. guess not you punk ass bitch.


----------



## Changed

I love your love handles... and your big round ass. I love that you have breasts that I can hold in my hand. I can't wait to eat you out and fuck you. More than all that though, it's a pleasure just touching you, you touching me, us laying around on your couch, spooning the shit out of each other, and you falling asleep in my arms and staying that way all night, despite the fact that we haven't fucked and aren't a couple. Thanks for making my life better by just being yourself.


----------



## b4rd

I miss you . I miss us. I cry every day. 

I can't be with you. So many nightmares. So many painful memories. So many great ones. 

Im crying again. This sucks so much. I lost my best friend and my lover. I just want to die. 

But i wont die. Life must go on . Hoora!


----------



## Winding Vines

Well said Changed.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

I hope you break up with your boyfriend, as I'd like to see if we're as good a match as I think we could be.


----------



## rangrz

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> I hope you break up with your boyfriend, as I'd like to see if we're as good a match as I think we could be.



Break them up man! Use the art of propaganda and deceit.


----------



## Serotonin101

rangrz said:


> Break them up man! Use the art of propaganda and deceit.


rangrz: the master of homewrecking.


----------



## phatass

i'm sorry, karma is based on intention, so i guess i got mine


----------



## xstayfadedx

You say you'll _try_ but how about you fucking do it for once.


----------



## Changed

Winding Vines said:


> Well said Changed.



nearly fucked it up today! 8(

just barely saved it


----------



## Illyria99

What is UP with you? I can't figure you out. I think I'm done with this.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

rangrz said:


> Break them up man! Use the art of propaganda and deceit.



hahaha propaganda maybe...deceit never! I'm cool with waiting...might slip in a few choice words mind  I'm not putting any significant energy into breaking anyone up - when they're gonna come my way, they gonna come my way.


----------



## modern buddha

I feel sorry, but I have nothing to be sorry about. I almost hope you decide not to talk to me and leave the company. You have much left to learn and a long way to go. You're more of an asshole than I am and that's saying something.


----------



## modern buddha

Another: what is there to lose? Unless there is something you're not telling me. 

I won't ever know the difference, I guess. Some things are mysteries that are never decoded.


----------



## Mariposa

Dear recycled ex,

Why can't it be like it was this weekend every day?  Your sweetness isn't a fault in your character, it's an asset.  Consider me satisfied, and keep up the good work.  

Dear new interest,

I'm blindsided.  Your accent is delightful.  Unfuck your life.  I'd like to get to know you better, but do know there is another before you.  If you take my advice to unfuck your life, that may not be the case.  I just hope I can live up to your vision.  It's not every day that I meet someone in the field coincidentally.  You think like I do, don't you.  Unfuck your life.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## EyesSizeOfTheMoon

I wish I could tell you how much I feel about you. I think you are a divine creature and that goes beyond the physical appearance. Your essence flows through me like waves crashing towards the shore. That moment I heard the first words flow out of your mouth..it was so unexpected because of this stereotypical notion I had about you (in a good way). But hearing it in a different way shows what type of person you are and that makes my heart warm even more than the fire I feel burning inside of me with irreducible passion.  I fucking hate how hard it is to build up the courage to say what is it in mind because deep inside, there is a faint light showing me that you may see exactly what I am seeing. I can't bare the thought of knowing we may never cross paths again, which is a really high possibility knowing what is about to come. I have one more shot before that dreadful day comes where you disappear  out of my life..always wondering what could have been, what should have been. There is this sinking feeling, a void in which I can't seem to climb out of. I know it seems like too much at once, but I would gladly take baby steps into the path I know can be created in the distant future. Fuck...


----------



## modelskinny

Oh, how you frustrate me sometimes. I see how much you care about me but you're lack of ability to communicate that adoration for me has been slowly making me wonder if you'll ever get to the point to completely let yourself love. I wish you just wouldn't be so afraid and blind to my blatant love for you. My affections have always been consistent and will only continue to grow as time progresses. Let me love you. In this moment, let's appreciate what this and how much we care about each other.


----------



## pofacedhoe

if your not even shagging that dude maybe you should ditch him for me based upon nothing other than one off animalistic attraction.


----------



## Modified

I would be saying most of this to your face if you weren't in another city and some of it weren't a secret. I just can't hold it in any more and this thread could use some niceness 

I love you so much; I would do absolutely anything for you. These days away from you are tearing me apart; I know I sound happy on the phone, but I'm being crushed inside. Hearing your voice saves me; it fills me with smiles and keeps me marching through the day.
I miss you so much it's tearing me apart. This is the first time in 7 months that I've lay in our bed alone, and it feels so empty and quiet. It's the first time I've been alone in our room for more than a couple of hours and I can't think of what to do to kill the time.
You're amazing, you challenge and motivate me, you calm me, fill me with confidence and make me feel alive. No one has ever had the effect you do on me. Watching you leave was one of the hardest things I've ever done. You're the only person whose ever bought me to tears... Not in the bad way.
My heart races each time I come home to you, and I feel sad each time I leave your company, even though I'm only going to work.
These last 8 months have been amazing, I value every moment we spend together and I love learning about you and from you.


I love you, I love you, I love you


----------



## Pagey

It hurts me so much to know that I'll never find someone like you. I think I might actually be in love with you, or the idea of you at least...you literally saved my life and have given me a reason to live these past few years. You're perfect and I owe everything to you. All I pray for is that someday I'll be able to help someone as much as you've helped me. Thank you.


----------



## Illyria99

Ooops. It's not what you think. Sorry.


----------



## kaywholed

I think you are beautiful.  I hope you think the same of me, or at least "good enough".


----------



## Changed

I appreciate you more and more every day.


----------



## malakaix

You may not realize it now, or perhaps ever.. of just how much of an impact you had on my life.. 

We crossed paths on the other side of the world, and you let me into yours.. you may forget me, but I will remember you.


----------



## pastelcircus

Although we haven't spoken in months, almost a year, the desire to stab a verbal knife into your mommy issue having, woman beating, drug dealing self never ceases to consume me on a daily basis. You ruined my life second only to me, who knew better than to get with you in the first place. I regret more than anything making the decision to do so many mind-altering and body-compromising drugs with you, only to have you etched into the crevaces of my mind, your insults ingrained as instinct, your fist marks permanently bruising my psyche. I wish I had never met you, I partially wish you had died on the occasions when I shook you from your drug induced suicides. I wish I had sicked my friends on you when they offered, leaving you bruised and battered as you had done to me. I wish I had left while you were still in jail, and I wish I had actually fucked somebody in that house while you were in jail, if only to make the beatings worth it, and to let somebody in other than you, when you were the one who deserved it least. I wish you hadn't made such a fool of me and compromised my womanhood at such a young age, making me feel like an old woman on the cusp of adulthood. I wish you hadn't posted that picture and that sentence on facebook, now I feel exposed to the world, whether or not any given person has seen the offending media. I wish somebody had told me that you were wrong for me or that I deserve better, before I broke up with your sorry ass. I wish that you could see how much better off I am without you, even though I've still got so far to go. I wish I hadn't let you rip me away from my life, and I wish I hadn't been so willing to let you take me. I wish I had closed you out Long before I did, and I wish lastly for you to find what soothes the violence and hatred that compels you to treat others as you have treated me, and I wish that you get yours in a swift and deliberate blow from karma, if only to prevent you from doing the same things to another young female, wild-eyed and looking for the wrong kind of fix.


----------



## Illyria99

Now that I think about it, I'm *not* sorry. I was curious. So I snooped. I didn't think you'd find out, but now that you have...well, I don't care.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I hate you.


----------



## modern buddha

Your eyes are a deep black now.

Nothing penetrates those eyes. Not even love.


----------



## Bill

kaywholed said:


> I think you are beautiful.  I hope you think the same of me, or at least "good enough".



Aww 9mm, I'm sure she thinks you're more than good enough 

I'm sorry for being so shady pretty much our entire relationship and a lot more lately, we've been together for two years now and I know you but I don't know you and it's mostly my fault. You deserve so much better. But I think we both know inevitably that we're not going to be able to have a future together even though I'm sure we both would be very content and in love if it was possible but it's not, and I think that kinda like drags our relationship down because in the back of our minds we both know the truth

I love you but I don't love you any where near as close as I did my last gf, that's really fucked to because it's been almost 4 years since we broke up and almost 2 years since we've even seen each other. I still dream about her regularly and think about her at least once a day even though what she did to me was one of the most fucked up things ever and we've both moved on and she's been married and has had a baby. So I know for sure my chance with her is long gone now if there was even one left there to begin with...

I wish I could love you like I do her


----------



## Changed

You brought up our 'situation' the other night-- you said something to the effect that you've never done something like this before, that you don't know what "we are." Clearly you're interested in calling this a relationship, where I'm yours and you're mine...

We've seen each other nearly every day for the past three weeks, and I'm glad we have. We've gone from not knowing a thing about each other to being pretty fucking intimate. You've dealt with my faults and insecurities and don't seem scared shit-less. Sleeping with you in my arms and kissing you for hours has greatly improved my quality of life.

That being said, I don't know whether we both have as much to gain from this arrangement. I'm squandering my life away as an underachieving, drunk sud-slinger... you're a soon-to-be nurse that volunteers her time with underprivileged children. What can you see in me? What can I offer you? Strangely, two of my fellow drunken bartenders are also married to or seriously dating nurses... is there something in that combination?

I don't know what's what. You're leaving for a month, tomorrow, and that may help us determine whether we _really _need each other...


----------



## Serotonin101

we've been spending a lot of time together lately. we go to meetings and spend hours at a time together. we get along great and you're probably the best female friend I got. I love all your quirks, mannerisms, and your uniqueness. we talk about everything and anything. you get along with my parents in the brief time you met them, your smile brightens my world, your laugh is so sweet, your eyes captivate me. but yet I feel this is all we'll ever be.... just friends... and I don't wanna lose that.


----------



## ocean

It's just not the same without you.


----------



## pastelcircus

i just want you to know that God definitely gave you a one up when it came to good looks. aand, i wish i knew more about you on a personal level but the way that we even know eachother kind of permits that. your whole girlfriend/living situation sounds like it kind of sucks in general, part of me wishes i could help you out with that. however, i've always been one to confuse lust for love and i'd really, really hate to ruin things with your baby mama if anything were to ever happen between us.. all i know is that if going home to her causes so much anxiety that you relapse over it, it might be time to consider doing something different with your romantic intentions, period.


----------



## Sukkubus

i'm so afraid that you could leave me. and i know there's nothing you can do about it. it's just me and the fact that i'm not loving myself. i can't believe that you do, even if you act like it. i'm afraid that my anxiety will mess things up. because i hate to love. it makes me fucking weak und terrifies me. and i think i cannot handle to be in hold of "something", which lost i could not bear.


----------



## b4rd

sometimes you make me so confused.

i am in love with you.

I wish you wouldnt disappear on me all the time and make me worried. 

I love you, you hurt so much though, almost more than the dope that i no longer have anymore

if i could talk to you about how much i really miss dope, you would break up with me

you are so "strong" but you dont know a thing of emotions they arent easy for you, and maybe its your dad, maybe its cause youre a god damned gemini, or maybe im just a stupid little pisces man whos in love with love and am directionless without you.


----------



## Serotonin101

you are so incredible. Im really happy I got to know you babe. I'm excited to see you my angel. it won't be too much longer.


----------



## Bare_head

Things are just getting too me so much, i feel i am begginning a burden too you and myself  going from riches too rags in the space of 3 months have completely ruined me (i know it was my fault and i hate myself for it) 

I really wish i could say the right thing to make you see how much you mean too me, everything i do seems to piss you off  i feel like im walking on egg shells with you.

My mental issues are hard for you to understand and i totally understand that, but i aint making it an excuse in my life i just try to get on with it, i just wish you could see that behind my problems i am a loving caring person who has a lot to offer, but i need your support through these times and it pains me that you seem distant and unloving  i hope things turn around, because i cant go on much longer like this,  oh and yes u know all about head games, so please dont put the mind game category on me :/


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Fuck you, pussy.

ALSO: kobieto, I can't wait for you to get back, I felt so sick and shitty when I got here, I just wanted to leave. I don't think that's the most mature way of dealing with the situation, I need to talk to you.


----------



## Pagey

I love that everyone hates you. I've been having so many bitching sessions about you with people ever since I got back. You got what you deserved I think.


----------



## T. Calderone

You're a piece of shit for a father and though you make 60+ grand a year plus overtime plus sidejobs you still can't buy your son a cheap cell phone. You told me "it's my job" well I'm unemployed and you relish in it. Telling me how unfit I am. Yes I may be ill, but still capable but it's hard. Again you get your kicks saying what a loser I am. I just phoned human resources and because you were "grandfathered in" they don't check your felony background. That's only for new employees. I'm not done with you. Just wait because I'm going to make a big stink about this. The same company had no problem firing me when I was sick in hospital and didn't phone in. After more than 23 years, I was gone. Your turn, I'm not letting this go.


----------



## donkeylove

"A quick shoutout to my ex...whattuupp"

That night when you asked me if I though your Vag was too puffy and weird looking.....? And I said no. Well,

I meant it looks like someone put a stick of dynamite in a marsupial road kill, blew it up then sprinkled the toe nails from a legless sea troll then covered it with the butt crust scraping from that guy we saw  who took a poop in front of my truck while waiting in line from Mexico near San Diego.

Still boned her that night! What?????


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Sometimes, I want to kick you in the teeth..


----------



## rocketqueen

I hate you.  When you threaten suicide (a tool of manipulation you use) I could really care less.  Your family won't let you get near them.  Last time your sister kindly gave you a place to stay you got busted hocking her husbands tools.  You are homeless, carless, broke, and have no family/friends for a reason.  Do you *really* think I would let you, a homeless junkie & thief live with me?  The streets fit you just fine, except for when you get a break when in prison.  You must LOVE IT there - they feed you and tell you what to do.  You are 50 years old and the biggest loser I have EVER known (and I have known a few, believe me).  (An obvious clue that things are bad is when _other addicts don't even want to get near you_/you can't hold on to a connection.)

You make me sick.  God help anyone that gets near you.  You used to be an addict, now you are a straight up predator.


----------



## modelskinny

I think that I like you quite a bit, and it's a pleasant surprise.


----------



## pastelcircus

I forgive you.


----------



## KingBlueTwista

I'm quite nervous and excited to see you after these 7 months of estrangement. The terms we parted on were horrible, but maybe, just maybe you can trust me again. I'm grateful you threw me down, it was necessary in order for me to realise the pits I had dug myself into. I don't blame you for that, it was merely self-preservation. But now I'm worried that I've marred your perception of me forever, what if the horrible things I've done and said replay in your mind whenever you see my face, what if you never open up to me again when I'm more than willing to open my heart to you? Well I won't rest on it, you're going away again soon. But I just want you to see how much I've changed, to see that there are fragments of the me that you fell in love that compose me still. Whatever happens I'm just glad I get this chance to look into your eyes again, touch your soul with my words... maybe we can even explore galaxies together again one day


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

I am more attracted to you than I let on...for now. We'll see what happens when I see you aye?


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## DOB

your blow job and handjob skills are horrible,but I pardon you since I know every expert was noob at some point


----------



## nicksfix2311

Candor is good. Lol.


----------



## ageingpartyfiend

I'm really missing you badly. However, as I can't give you what you want, I don't want you back.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I hope you get a headache that keeps you up all night for your negativity towards me.  
Have you ever think that the reason you get headaches because you are a bad person and have shit deserving karma?

Hahahahaha I SAID that to his face.


----------



## Pagey

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Hahahahaha I SAID that to his face.



Win!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

he really isn't a bad person *shrugs* but frig man don't take your shit out on me


----------



## kronedog

I'm so glad you're gone, everyone is in fact you whore. You tried and fuck me over but ya know what, I'm way better than that. It's funny seeing you now, how much you've degressed... It brings a smile to my face


----------



## Serotonin101

we don't know eachother well but I can see us together in the long run. I'm so happy with you. you are so incredible.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## Changed

let me add to it, then...

I don't know if I'm really attracted to you. We started like a house on fire and everything was seemingly great. Lately though, I'm becoming less attracted to you, because I see too much of myself in you: lost and a little desperate. A big turn-off was when I said, "The one thing women need to do to more than anything to assure themselves success in life is to stay in shape," and you responded that you'd "basically given up on being [in great shape again]. How can you say that at the age of 24 to a guy that you just started hanging out with and perhaps will start a relationship with? What kind of message does that send about the future? It was cool that you said you don't remember the last time you had sex, and that you felt really comfortable with me (to the point of lounging naked all day in bed), but I'm a little freaked out that you said, "I hate condoms." Maybe a little bit of a double standard, but still...

In closing: I'm taking a break from you. You don't know it, since you're out of town, but I'm not going to go out of my way to contact you when you get back. Let's take a look at ourselves and see whether either of us actually benefits from 'whatever _this _is'. I'm guessing were both losers this time...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^someone is ready to get fat and pregnant


----------



## ocean

2 weeks from now marks the day.
The last two months, the tension and anxiety has been building.
Today I was in a store and heard a song you played for me - and it reminded me to live. (There have been a few things that have given me this reminder recently) I need to learn to take care of me and start beating all the fears that have popped up since you chose to walk out of our lives. 
I have these walls built so strongly I sometimes don't even see I'm blocking myself from me.
I feel selfish and horrible for both the sadness and the desire to be ME again....I know it's natural, but it's eating me up.
So today starts a two week period of overcoming the fear.
I will try to get that missing piece of me back again.
When the two days come, I am going to try to open a new door in my life and let go.


----------



## Illyria99

I don't think you even know what you want. I thought you were meant to be part of my life, but considering the recent changes you've gone through...God! I really loved you.


----------



## pastelcircus

When you sat next to me during friday Night's meeting I wanted to put my hand on the inside of your thigh and grab with sensual pressure. I also wanted to give you a bear hug when you were crying Thursday night but that's beside the point.


----------



## Pagey

I really hope we'll be able to see each other tomorrow, I've really been looking forward to it. It's incredible how nice you've been to me and what a genuine person you are. Considering the stuff I told you at the beginning of the year I can't believe you're still so cool with me. I was such an idiot for opening up so much, but I'm really trying to fix things now and I'm just so grateful that you're not being a prick about it. If anyone deserves to be happy it really is you. It's a shame because if I hadn't fucked up, I feel like we could've been absolutely awesome friends. I really don't think I've ever met anyone I had so much in common with. Sucks that I had to be so attracted to you too. I really hope we can get over that and start seeing more of each other though, even if it's just as friends. It would be nice.


----------



## Beachcat

^^^ funny, I was thinking if anyone deserves to be happy, it really is YOU, pagey. He will be lucky to get to spend time with you...


----------



## Pagey

Aw thanks, that's really nice of you


----------



## modern buddha

You broke me down and I confessed. Now I look like a fool as you have resumed your daily life.

Thanks for leading me on. You suck.


----------



## whynaught

I guess I hope something works out for you


----------



## RhythmSpring

Today a woman came up to me on the street and asked me if I was okay. I said, I'm fine. She persisted, asking me if anything was wrong. I said NO, I'm FINE. Why do you ask? She said "Oh, you have a gloomy face." I said I was sorry and that I am really fine. She walked away and drove off. This is what I really want to say back to her now that I've reflected on it: 


Fuck you. You just made me super self-conscious, and the rest of the day I will be contemplating my life in a negative light because of what you just said. 

You probably have not gone 20 miles from your precious Texas suburb. Go ride in the New York City subway during rush hour and then come back and tell me I have a gloomy face. Fuck you. You don't even recognize my beauty. I just looked in the mirror, and I look great. My facial muscles are relaxed; perhaps you confuse this with gloom. You may have a cheery, sunny face, but how much of that is your mask? 

How much do you get off on "helping" other people? How much does your ego receive a boost whenever you swoop in to save the day? Save those less fortunate than, and below you? You're just a nice, positive ball of sunshine, aren't you. 

Well, I pity those who fail to see beauty in darkness. I am a dark beauty, and there is power and depth in that that is beyond your comprehension.


----------



## Pagey

It's funny because if you weren't *you*, I'd probably find you kind of obnoxious and annoying.
As it is though, I just want you to kiss me again.


----------



## Larr_E

Your emotions and actions are contradictory to how you want me to treat you. In the long run? I'll be happier without you...


----------



## Expansion420

Quit being a fucking ho and stop sleeping around with sleezy fucking dickbags that don't give a fuck about you. You're a fuck up and your life is going absolutely nowhere. Are the drugs worth having a dirty pussy you slut


----------



## Cohesion

______________________

^^ Nothing is what I can't say to your face. We are on the way darling.


----------



## iaaaaio

I miss whoever the fuck I met in class that day. Probably not as much as you do however, such a shame your daddy couldn't buy you character. Such a shame all the changes he's made over the years in efforts to lead by example in efforts to show you how (seeing. How you are just like him) you too could get a grip on your anger and self loathing, he's not staying fit for him- he's trying to save your life. Without nagging you like you say has been the cause of all your problems. Embrace the queer, your arrogance is the only thing locking you in your hell of hatred. Oh oh why do I CARE? BECAUSE YOU TURNED ME INTO YOU. IT WAS THAT OR YOU WERE GOING TO KILL YOURSELF. Until you break free, ill never be the same.


----------



## Noodle

nice tits


----------



## RhythmSpring

thanks


----------



## spork

See, this is the kind of thing that happens when you de-friend someone for no reason and is why I don't do it (anymore). That was just awkward.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## Serotonin101

I think I'm falling in love with you despite everything that's happened...


----------



## Princess Pantopon

I hate it when you try to talk to me in that really slow, gentle, reasonable-sounding psychotherapist voice.    I think you think it sounds reassuring and wise or whatever but to me it just sounds fake and creeps me the fuck out and I want to run off screaming.


----------



## Pagey

What the fuck.

That really sucked.

Jerk.


----------



## modern buddha

I want you, but I have to wait. Just like you have. Sucks, but that's how it goes, darling.


----------



## SingerGirl422

There's a couple...

DH - I genuinely hope for the best with you and me. Because it would be absolutely wonderful in every way.

DL - Fuck you. Fuck you, fuck you, fuck you. And fuck you. You don't even deserve the seconds it took me to type that you narcisstic, immature fuck.

J - This is gonna be fun


----------



## malakaix

I wish i could move on from you.. I know it was just a fun few months for you, but i can't forget so easily.


----------



## pastelcircus

i love it when you tell a joke when you're walking away and look back to see if it made me smile. also, i like the way you say my name when it's just us talking. i like it a lot.

*shiteatinggrin.jpg


----------



## amberskye09

i dont love you. I never did and I never will. I used you to get out of working in the flat. You were just another punter. Do I feel guilty? Do I fuck!!! In the 4 years weve been together you have made me feel like a whore and a worthless piece of crap. I forgive the others, they paid good money to do that and it was never personal. You only 'rescued' me so you could have free sex with me on tap and keep me dependant on you. Backfired though hu? Whos laughing now? Those 4 years with you were the hardest I ever had to 'work' and thats what is was with you....work. Unpaid work.  Truth is yu were really, really crap in bed and obviously being a pro I know crap sex when I have it. I hated your hairy back. Your dick was so small for a black guy and I think you were secretly insecure about it. I had t take drugs to sleep with you and I kept a hidden stash in our house. I spiked your drinks so you would fall asleep and I wouldnt have to touch you.  You lick pussy like a dog cleaning its own arse and everytime you did it to me I imagined a big fat bulldog with its face stuck in its anus. 

Yup....that wuld cover it nicely


----------



## Lysis

You tried to contact me too late. 

C'est la vie, fucker. You had your chance.


----------



## Noodle

I haven't showered in three days.  I know YOU would like that you dirty little skanker.


----------



## modern buddha

cheerio said:


> I haven't showered in three days.  I know YOU would like that you dirty little skanker.



I prefer to be called a dirty little hampster.


----------



## Serotonin101

so you think you can buy my friendship after what you put me through? Hah! yeah right, the fact you even offered to just makes me see how much of a piece of shit you are. grow up and stop trying to play me. you can't bullshit a bullshitter man.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

I am going to convince you not to do this ridiculous thing, and I am going to do that by helping you see the real you...one who doesn't need *** ***** to feel confident in herself - you utter goddess.  Even if we are not lovers, we will be close friends for a wee while I can see that much into the future.


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

You don't understand that the fact that there is an issue is because you truly don't even realize there's an issue. Don't let me stop you from doing what you want to do, and please don't stop me. If I'm just someone whose purpose is to be someone then this isn't what we've pretended it is and you should go on your merry way. 

My heads all fucked and I don't when whether its the heroin or you :/


----------



## Serotonin101

I hate you so much yet I am still fucking in love with you... I hate you but if you came up to me asking to be with me again, there is no way I could refuse... goddam it woman. my heart is broken and destroyed, but yet you still have it...
I cried for a solid hour today driving home from your town, listening to _our_ songs... HW I still love you so fucking much... and yet I haven't been this hurt in years.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## J.Wallace

I fucked up. Several times. I'm nothing but sorry for any pain I may have caused you, for any false impressions I may have given you. I'm sorry for everything. If I had the choice, I'd start over and fix my mistakes but I can't and will never be able to, certainly not in this life time. You want nothing to do with me and I understand why, it's clear as day to me why you wouldn't want to have me in your life. 

I want to mend my mistakes and start repairing this bridge I've destroyed. I loved you and to be honest I still do...but you hurt me so much. It's not your fault, I can't blame you for seeing other people but I feel like this is not how our lives are suppose to be. Perhaps it is my own selfish desires but I feel we should be together, we are great for each other, that is when I'm not losing my shit over stupid drama I rack up with my own paranoia and personal issues. 

I want to start over. I hope you'll give me a chance to make this all up to you. I'm scared though. I've said this to you two, perhaps three times now...why should you give me another chance? Quite frankly, you shouldn't. I just can't stand to see us like this. You never talk to me anymore, you never call. I'm all alone now, working just to making a living for myself, no friends, no life and every so often I see pictures of you and him on facebook, pictures of you two smiling and clearly having a good time. I want to kill him, I want to show him the pain I feel every day but it's not his fault he is pursuing his own desires. I can't blame him, you are a beautiful specimen and a beautiful soul, one that deserves to be happy. If he makes you happy than so be it. I just wish it could have been me giving those smiles and kisses.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I'm using again... I'm sorry.. It's not you it's me. I'm sorry.


----------



## Lysis

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> I'm using again... I'm sorry.. It's not you it's me. I'm sorry.



*hugs*


----------



## Noodle

I'm excited.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

One day I'll be the person I'm supposed to be and love you the way you deserve to be loved. Not junkie love. Never junkie love.


----------



## Cohesion

How did you know that nothing ensures my affection better than ambivalence?
Sorry, dear, but what goes around is coming around.


----------



## Serotonin101

I will show you I'm better than him. I felt what we had was real, you fell for me and I caught you, you did the same for me. it was.... perfect. I will make you mine again, and show you everything you missed out on. I will make you the happiest girl in the world again. I will help you when you're down, ill take away your tears, ill carry you when you're weak, ill hold you when you're hurt, and most of all I'll love you because we know its meant to be. HW I love you angel.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Why do you keep feeding my _bad_ habbits,getting _drugs_ whenever I wan't them? You could never say *no* to me. Please say *no* before it's too late.. I will always love you even if you said *no* to me, plz say *no* next time.


----------



## pastelcircus

DrinksWithEvil said:


> One day I'll be the person I'm supposed to be and love you the way you deserve to be loved. Not junkie love. Never junkie love.




sure, you can 'help me move' if you want, but you know that I have nothing other than my clothes and it would just be a good excuse to be in alone together for a minute before I go


----------



## trees_please

would you please sit on my face


----------



## Pagey

In 3 days it would have been our 4 year anniversary, it's going to be weird not spending the 11th of Feb with you...I wonder if you're gonna be thinking about me? I hope so. I can't believe how long it's been already since we broke up, and I still feel almost the exact same way, and I fucking hate that. I really hope you still think about me as well, despite the new uh...well you know how I feel about her. Honestly, I'm just hoping one day one of you will screw the other one over as much as you both did me. Perfect deceitful assholish couple I suppose.
And yet despite all that I still wish you were here with me and I could tell you about my new life on the other side of the Channel, and how much I miss Paris, and how I did really well on my exams and I've got an appointment with a publisher to discuss my novel. I might get published and I'll never be able to tell you, and that fucking sucks. 

I want to say that I wish you happiness but the thing is I don't. They say that if I really loved you I would, but that's the thing, I don't love you anymore. I still care so, so much, painfully so, but not enough to forgive everything you did to me. I blame you for a lot and I just wish I could say it all to your face and show you how much you've hurt me and how horrible you were to me. You deserve to know it rather than continuing on with your life in some sort of blissful obliviousness, entirely unaware of what a fucked up person you are. But still, I want you back. I don't know why. Maybe it's cuz I just like hurting myself and I feel like I do'nt deserve better than you. I think if I could tell you just how much I resent you now it would be incredibly therapeutic. A part of me hopes we run into each other some day soon so I can do that. 

I just hope you still think about me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I can't say anything to president Lincoln's face, but if I could I'd say: You da bomb, bitch.


----------



## trees_please

dude. best name for a state. ever.


----------



## HMHB

Pagey, loved that heart felt passage. You come across as an intelligent, caring person, so don't dwell on things you have no control over. You've got loads to give to the right person.   Thanks again for your time and wisdom on the other thread.


----------



## Pagey

Thanks HMHB, I really appreciate that. I'm trying not to think about it too much but it's hard when stupid anniversary reminders and stuff are coming up, I can't stop thinking about our first date 4 years ago and how incredibly happy I was and I could barely believe what was happening and stuff...ouch.
And I'm happy I could help on your thread


----------



## modern buddha

HMHB said:


> You've got loads to give to the right person.



As immature as this is, I giggled. 

I agree, though. Pagey, you are an awesome person. The longer you count the years that it's been since you've last had love, the more years you've wasted thinking about someone who is not worth your time.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## Pagey

Simply_Live said:


> As immature as this is, I giggled.
> 
> I agree, though. Pagey, you are an awesome person. The longer you count the years that it's been since you've last had love, the more years you've wasted thinking about someone who is not worth your time.



Thank you


----------



## modelskinny

We've been together for almost 9 months and you still have not told me that you loved me. I'm starting to wonder why I'm not deserving of those simple words.


----------



## TCMVegas

Miss,

I know you're more or less engaged to him, and I know that I've been showing signs of liking you. 

You said you might have kids with him, so I don't want to even try to get involved with you, I want to be friends. But you probably can tell that I like you, and I'm not sure how you feel about that. I think it's maybe making you insecure about the notion of marrying at such a young age. I'm afraid you're going to try to keep distance from me, to forget about your insecurities. 

But it would be best for both of us for me to continue to be a friend, and for you to be able to face the fact that other guys do come along. He's much older, don't be pressured into settling down just because he is. You're in college, and openminded and crazy. 

Marriage destroys lives, especially when people have kids. Don't get married yet. Don't have kids. 

Be my friend.


----------



## Pagey

modelskinny said:


> We've been together for almost 9 months and you still have not told me that you loved me. I'm starting to wonder why I'm not deserving of those simple words.



 

So today is *the* day...can't help but feel like we should be together now, spending the day cuddling on the couch eating pizza and watching Lord of the Rings or something. It was fun when we did that. And you'd be telling me how much you loved me and how these past four years together had been the best of your life, and how you never wanted it to end, and then you'd pretend to serenade me with my guitar and break down laughing half-way through cuz you were so bad at it! That's how our last full week together was, just laughing and having sex for 3 days straight. It was amazing, you said so yourself, some of the happiest days of your life. And yet you still chose to end it and to be with that other fucking bitch. And when we talked again a few weeks later you said no, of course it wasn't as good with her as those last few days had been with me. So I don't understand. I don't understand why you picked her instead and why I was so undeserving of your love.
Please just think of me and think of all that today. This should have been our day, commemerating that moment 4 years ago when you made me so incredibly happy and disbeliving that we were actually going to be together. It's just a shame it had to end.


----------



## Illyria99

Even though I'm involved with someone now, I still think of you sometimes.


----------



## grumpygrouse

Sometimes I think that your depression, addiction and all this shit you're dealing with - that it's just because you are too lazy to do something about it. You say that you want to be healthy and happy and that you are trying, and I am there as I promised doing the best I can to show you how awesome life is - if you only started living it..."

But sometimes I feel that you are too lazy to care and you would be so much better if you DID something. Sometimes I think you say "depression" and "addiction" when you should be saying "lazy" and "spoiled"...

I'm sorry.

But can you just take these first steps and start walking? I don't know how long I can stand here watching you not move one inch, doing nothing, just sitting there. We all know life is shit and we all struggle. But we have to get up because no one else will get up for us. Get up. It's not "addiction" or "depression" (mainly, at least) - it's laziness.


----------



## kaywholed

you are fucking hot.


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

For the first time in 3 years I asked myself..."Do I still love him the same"?

You completely broke my heart this past summer. You so easily walked away from me and into a bunch of dumb girls arms hoping for the chance to replace me. You couldn't. You could never have better than me and despite how shitty you treated me, I'd cry myself to sleep at night begging god to return you. I got what I wanted. I've spent the last 4 months laying next to you listening to you telling me how I'm the one for you and how much you love me. You proposed to me a few weeks ago..I said yes.


Why am I still suffering from a broken heart???


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

grumpygrouse said:


> Sometimes I think that your depression, addiction and all this shit you're dealing with - that it's just because you are too lazy to do something about it. You say that you want to be healthy and happy and that you are trying, and I am there as I promised doing the best I can to show you how awesome life is - if you only started living it..."
> 
> But sometimes I feel that you are too lazy to care and you would be so much better if you DID something. Sometimes I think you say "depression" and "addiction" when you should be saying "lazy" and "spoiled"...
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> But can you just take these first steps and start walking? I don't know how long I can stand here watching you not move one inch, doing nothing, just sitting there. We all know life is shit and we all struggle. But we have to get up because no one else will get up for us. Get up. It's not "addiction" or "depression" (mainly, at least) - it's laziness.



I had trouble reading this without feeling guilty as if you were my spouse talking about me. So here is what I have to say in this thread:

I'm sorry. For everything. I hope you understand that this is entirely my problem and has nothing to do with you. I don't use to hurt you. I don't lie about using because I want to lie or deceive you. I just want to make you happy at whatever cost and if that means hiding the single most embarrassing and difficult thing I struggle with from you... well, then so be it. 

I lie because you deserve better than me. I lie because I wish I could be somebody else for you. I lie because your eyes are the most beautiful thing in the universe whenever your smiling. I don't have the heart to hurt you with the awful truth: I'm an addict and I don't know how to stop. I don't know if I can stop. I don't know if I want to stop (I am such a fucking piece of lowlife shit and you really do deserve so much better than me!).

I lie to you about using but secretly hope and pray you know me well enough to see the truth in my eyes. I pray that you will always be here to support me and that you will always love me as I have, do and will always love you. I love you so much but I fear you won't be able to see past my addiction. I just hope and pray that somehow, someway... you know, understand and accept everything.

Truth be told you are the single reason I'm still alive and still battling this addiction. Because without you I would have lost my life to this battle long ago. I would have either given up or completely lost myself to my own self destruction. Your love is the driving focus of my exsistence. My light at the end of the tunnel. My reason for getting out of bed each day. My reason for not giving up no matter how bad things get. I just wish you knew and accepted the truth...

Edit on 02/14/2013 to add:

I need you now more than ever yet you don't even really know just how bad, lonely and dark things are inside of me. I'm watching you sleep tonight and Im practicing over and over what I want to say to you (though never will) if I could bring up the strength. It all hurts so much inside and I could use your support.

Though, to be honest, its not that bad because I have you. We may not openly talk about this, and I don't have anyone to talk to about everything, but atleast I have you and that's a lot actually. You bring so much warmth, love and happiness into my life (that without you I wouldn't have any!)


----------



## tackyspiral

i dont know why i still think about you.... i dont know why it even feels like i still have feelings for you.... everything was so fucked up when we were together and yet i still feel so close to you so many years later.... i guess its something that will never be but god damn i think i still love you in some strange way even though you helped ruin my life... i am glad we are both in better places and healthier now..... i miss you


----------



## Pagey

Thank you.


----------



## Serotonin101

A,
we hung out for bit with mutual friends and went bowling. B set the whole thing up cuz she knows I dig you and would treat you right unlike your current boyfriend. I don't know if you noticed me glancing at you frequently. theres just something about you. your smile, your laugh, and you're not an addict like me. hopefully we can kick it again sometime in the future. if you were single I woulda asked for your number but i have respect for your relationship. let's see what the future holds.


----------



## TCMVegas

TCMVegas said:


> Miss,
> 
> I know you're more or less engaged to him, and I know that I've been showing signs of liking you.
> 
> You said you might have kids with him, so I don't want to even try to get involved with you, I want to be friends. But you probably can tell that I like you, and I'm not sure how you feel about that. I think it's maybe making you insecure about the notion of marrying at such a young age. I'm afraid you're going to try to keep distance from me, to forget about your insecurities.
> 
> But it would be best for both of us for me to continue to be a friend, and for you to be able to face the fact that other guys do come along. He's much older, don't be pressured into settling down just because he is. You're in college, and openminded and crazy.
> 
> Marriage destroys lives, especially when people have kids. Don't get married yet. Don't have kids.
> 
> Be my friend.





Followup:

Haven't seen her for 4 weeks, even though we have a class together


----------



## carniegirl818

There's nothing I couldn't say to your face... except I can't because you're dead. And I will self-destruct to punish you for leaving me.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Fuck it! fuck me
...ahh shit Id still say that to your face...so damn sexy8(


----------



## aussie101

You have a seriously nice rack and its distracting me from what you are trying to teach me. Please lecture me some more


----------



## Illyria99

Why in God's name did I ever think that I wanted _you_?


----------



## azgaza

Extremely short poem I wrote for my boyfriend but don't really dare to let him read so I'll post in here instead:

Don't lie so motionless and please don't stop breathing,
Don't let me have to check wether your heart is still beating,

And there's no need to be so paranoid,
Because nothing matters in the void,
From me you have nothing to fear,
Know that I'll be forever here.


----------



## Illyria99

When you wake up in terror tonight, bathed in sweat, _think of me._


----------



## modelskinny

I was honest with you when you asked me if I was using, and yet you yelled at me for not trusting you enough to support me through the struggle of sobriety. But now? You abandoned me. I made myself vulnerable by admitting my most embarrassing quality, and you handled it in the worst way possible.

I miss you so much. But I hate the fact that I love you.


----------



## aussie101

bitch, you told me you had no boy friend...now i'm in trouble!!!


----------



## tender lamb shank

you ruined me for reals


----------



## modern buddha

Why did you even bother to come back?

You still didn't even tell me why you left the first time, you sack! Wtf. I am a fool for trusting you again. But hey, you've made me stronger and more sure in my decisions. So you can go on your merry way.

Wishing you the best with a "fuck you".


----------



## bunnymunro

actually I dont think I can compete with your true love, and I dont want to, as I cannot win. I love your  spirit, I love your mind and body. However its plain to me that meth has your soul.  Its not a criticism, its how I see it .  If you were to give up tomorrow, and take on life as a non user, I am sure it would be five years hard work. i can give that, but are you willing to?  It would probably easier  for us both to become slaves to a chemical, and i am a lazy cunt. But i dont want to become a slave to anything, (at least willingly) And being with you (which I love), with a habit, surely will end in disaster.
 I love you, I think we are good people together.  I hope we can have awesome times together  and enjoy what the universe has to offer. But i cant afford a  meth habit, spiritually, financially, or emotionally. Can I help ? I hope so.


----------



## Illyria99

I told you to _call_ me if you couldn't make it. And I'm pretty fucking sure I was speaking English. Loser. DIE.


----------



## highhooked

^your crarzy arnt you?


----------



## Pagey

Illyria99 said:


> I told you to _call_ me if you couldn't make it. And I'm pretty fucking sure I was speaking English. Loser. DIE.



Ily Illyria :D


----------



## Serotonin101

I'm not used to be treated this well. You feed me, make me feel at home, put gas in the tank, and just love and nurture me like I've never felt before. I'm happy to say you and I make a fantastic couple


----------



## bunnymunro

Remember when I told you that you were not really invited back to the shed, because the boys didn't appreciate your behaviour?  You told me that I should have said that if you weren't welcome then I won't come down there either?  
Well at the time one of them said to me, "we will still be here when she's gone"

Turns out they were right.


----------



## deldone

I'd rather you hurt me with the truth than to please me with lies.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I *hope* you get hit by a bus.


----------



## kah8

Yes, something happenned with that girl


----------



## god_made_a_mistake

i fucking love you with all my heart and soul!an i always will no matter what happens,i hope one day you can read this........one day


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

I wish you would do something.   Say something... to me... now. Please? Before its too late.


----------



## Mysterie

half of me hates you and all of me loves you

you made me see the sunshine in life only so i could see how dark it is without you

i hope everyone is right in saying that we have more than 1 soulmate in life

i dont know how much longer i can last / how could I find anyone with 10% of ur grace


----------



## modelskinny

I wish I could see what you see (or at least used to) see in me. I'm sorry I failed you. You deserve someone better than myself.


----------



## aussie101

mr.scagnattie said:


> i *hope* you get hit by a bus.


lol


----------



## aussie101

I miss you, I am sorry I hurt you. I did not mean it. If I could, I would change the past and have you here with me now. How ever, past is the past so I am going to look for a new partner to shag asap.


----------



## Illyria99

It took you _three_ days to think of an excuse for standing me up? And now you want to set up another date? Are you fucking serious?!


----------



## kytnism

im happy for you.

you finally got out.

welcome to a happy life, it only gets better from here. simplicity is key. family is everything.

good luck and best wishes 

...kytnism...


----------



## deldone

I cant think of anything else to say to you guys except that I'm sorry for all these dramas to happen in the family and that all of you have to have this extra burden, because of ME - In short, I can only hope that you guys know that I am still the old me; I truly care for my family esp parents IN my heart; even if some of my actions don't suggest that is the case. 

I am not good with words, I always don't express my feelings the right way or that it might lead to negative confusions or something else. I can only hope that all this will be over soon. To be honest, I disagree with most of the ways you guys are choosing to deal with all these, but still, you guys are and will always be my family members, regardless of all the ugly facts that has already happened. 

I am very upset the fact that you guys are not being totally honest with me about a LOT of things, but still I believe you guys have your own reasons. If you guys are acting like that because of my choice of taking drugs, I can only say that I am an adult already and I am responsible for my actions. I may have done a lot of things in the past that is worrying you guys, but all these are in the past. 

I just feel that I have very limited personal space on my everyday life - everyone deserves their own personal space - and this is affecting my mental health significantly. I hope I am already at the end of the tunnel and will be seeing the light very soon as I honestly do not know how much more I can take.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Hearing you talk makes me want to kick a small child..


----------



## deldone

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Hearing you talk makes me want to kick a small child..



^
Are you referring to my post?


----------



## modelskinny

I miss you so god damn much. But I know you'll never be capable of understanding the type of person I am.


----------



## vibrancy3

Behind every man & woman's eyes is a soul i want to please & hold


----------



## Pagey

I forgive you for everything.
Please stick with us a little longer. I don't want you to be gone. Please.


----------



## Illyria99

I miss you...


----------



## Serotonin101

I love you...


----------



## kytnism

im just terribly sorry that i had to witness your death.

thankfully you looked peaceful; and that all of our prayers and well wishes were with you and your family.

god bless 

...kytnism...


----------



## Mysterie

deldone said:


> ^
> Are you referring to my post?



he would have done  @^, or quoted you if he was talking to you

since he's posting in this thread called "say something you cant say to their face"

we can assume his post was directed to his significant other


----------



## aussie101

Stop being busy with your Phd so we can get drunk and fuck already. (actually i will say that, when i see her next, hopefully tomorrow)

Edit: damnit just FB'd her and she said not until next week. Hmmm i think it might be that time of the month


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dear ex,

I am sorry.


*NSFW*: 



Please stop trying to call me: I have no credit card - and even if I did, I sure as hell wouldn't accept your collect calls because you made my life a consistent living hell for at least one and a half years.  

I threw away and/or donated all of your clothes, because your mother said "oh we have plenty of clothes for her" and didn't seem concerned in the least for any of your junk/trash, which consists mostly of spare pieces of paper with psychotic ramblings written on it.  

I hope one day you aren't schizophrenic anymore, so that you can actually enjoy your life, but if you never recover, I am so sorry that you used to be a normal person and it makes me cry thinking about how quickly you progressed into schizophrenia.  The human mind is such a fragile thing and I hope that anyone who actually cares about me would euthanize me before letting me progress that far into schizophrenia.  

I did not have the balls to end your life when you begged me to, and I cry thinking about how I wish I could have ended your suffering.  Please don't blame me for not having the strength to help you in this way, I wouldn't have been able to live with myself, and probably would have ended up in jail or prison if I had ended up going through with it.  I also cry thinking about this, because I would have also begged for my life to end, if I was in your situation.  (I didn't tell your mother about this because I know how badly it would have upset her; she specifically asked me if you are/were suicidal, and I lied to her).

I forgive you for any domestic violence you committed against me; I recovered physically, not so much mentally.  

Finally, I forgive you for raping me.  It hasn't been five years yet, but I won't press charges.  I might get a restraining order so I can sleep soundly at night, but I won't press charges.  Why?  Because I know you would end up in jail/prison, and not a mental institution where you deserve to be so you can get the help you need.




I'll never forget the good years we had together but I can only cry thinking about it because it ended so suddenly and without any warning.  I wasn't prepared to watch someone I cared about go through severe schizophrenia and end up becoming violent towards me.  

I NSFW'd the majority of this because of how god awfully depressing this story is.  Don't repeat the same mistakes in life I have.

I wrote all of this out because I don't believe I could ever say all of this to my ex, even though if I was more brave I probably would.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

I'm hurting too. I lost someone too. I was a good sister. Why are you so hard on me? I'm mad at you! We never had a relationship... and I would hate for you to die tomorrow because I would have nothing but regrets.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

You I just met you properly in autumn, and this is crazy - but every since we first met, my heart skips a beat every time I see you. And you blush when you see me. I'm intrigued, I'm scared, I'm excited - fuck...I can't wait to get to know you better - find out what this all means, with no doubts.


----------



## modelskinny

I miss the way you would hold me. It's as if you were trying to soak up every single bit of me that you possibly could.


----------



## Illyria99

I found a picture of you before you cut off your hair...and I'm going to keep it, because looking at it makes me feel happy. I still love you a little, but I can't wrap my mind around your new lifestyle. I'm not going to lie and say I wish you well, because if you're not with me I *don't* wish you well.


----------



## Pagey

Illyria99 said:


> I'm not going to lie and say I wish you well, because if you're not with me I *don't* wish you well.



I've always wondered if I was an awful person for thinking that about my ex. In the movies and stuff they're always telling the other person they hope they'll be happy blablabla, but I don't want my ex to be happy with someone else, I really don't 
It's probably mostly cuz he was a prick, but still.


----------



## Illyria99

Pagey said:


> I've always wondered if I was an awful person for thinking that about my ex. In the movies and stuff they're always telling the other person they hope they'll be happy blablabla, but I don't want my ex to be happy with someone else, I really don't
> It's probably mostly cuz he was a prick, but still.



If someone I loved makes a choice to go elsewhere, I see no reason why he should be happy. 

This doesn't make us awful people. 

It's not like I'd sit around and hope his dick falls off. Or that he gets run over by a speeding train... or chokes on his own vomit.


----------



## Mel22

^^

You bitchez need more YUSUF ISLAM in your life


----------



## Pagey

Illyria99 said:


> If someone I loved makes a choice to go elsewhere, I see no reason why he should be happy.
> 
> This doesn't make us awful people.
> 
> It's not like I'd sit around and hope his dick falls off. Or that he gets run over by a speeding train... or chokes on his own vomit.



Someone's thought about it a fair amount 
But yeah. That makes me feel a bit better.



Mel22 said:


> ^^
> 
> You bitchez need more YUSUF ISLAM in your life



Oh I love Cat Stevens


----------



## purplefirefly

You really should learn about common courtesy, what it is all about to be a decent human being, and what being a friend is all about. Here are some lessons, don't lie and don't make promises that you can't keep. Don't say you'll be there and then disappear, permanently. You've hurt me deeper than you will ever know and I haven't quite figured out how to let it go. I allowed you to be in my inner circle, you have no idea what that took. I'm so angry at myself because I should have known. My intuition is always right but I gave you the benefit of the doubt, you showed me that I should trust my instinct. 

I'm so mad that I still miss you after everything you've done. I'm willing to bet that you stopped thinking of me as soon as you let our friendship go. That's a hard reality for me to deal with, you changed me and left a permanent imprint on me. It's my issue though. I'm strong and I will get through this because if I'm anything, I'm a fighter and a survivor.


----------



## spare9

I'm becoming a fucking drug addict. How can you not tell there's something different about me? Are you really that naive or do you just not want to see it? I can't even come to you for help because you will only care about how it affects you and what people will think of the family. You will only see me as a failure, a low life.


----------



## PlurPsyed

urg, I worked so fucking hard to get rid of these fucking feelings but every time I fucking see you they fucking come back but I can't not see you


----------



## aussie101

I really hope you get drunk enough tonight to get loose with me. I have balls like fucking watermelons right now


----------



## laugh

want to fuck?


----------



## modern buddha

Being this way with you, forcing myself to be silent, is killing me inside. I love you and want you.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Illyria99 said:


> If someone I loved makes a choice to go elsewhere, I see no reason why he should be happy.
> 
> This doesn't make us awful people.
> 
> .


yeah it does...not Pagey, just you.

Nah not really - just a bit twisted...not evil or awful, misguided and needing to open your heart. Stop trolling me, how about you just come sit on my face and we'll call it even, aye?

After healing my throat chakra last night - I suggest most people writing "things you CAN'T(won't) say to their face" - either just fucking say it, or LET GO.

I shall be taking my own advice - no hypocrite, but seriously people we will all feel MUCH better if we open ourselves up that much more. Truly.


----------



## aussie101

You were worth it


----------



## Illyria99

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> yeah it does...not Pagey, just you.
> 
> Nah not really - just a bit twisted...not evil or awful, misguided and needing to open your heart. _*Stop trolling me, how about you just come sit on my face and we'll call it even, aye?*_



I haven't even _thought_ about you in ages.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

^awww baby I'm so glad you ain't been missing me


----------



## LilbabiC

Dear C:

The best think that you have ever done for me was to get the hell out of my life this last time.  I let you come back into my life 2 times already.  There won't be a third.  You need to ask yourself why you keep searching me out.  I've waited too long for you to realize you love me.  But, now I don't want any love from someone like you.  I love myself so much more.  I'm no longer a fool! I let go of a good man for you. What was I thinking?  The insanity is over.

P.S.:  You still suck in bed!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

You're not that great in bed..


----------



## We are all ONE

Made you look


----------



## Lysis

lol i hate you


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## Illyria99

You're so annoying...but I still love you.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

^ I know I'm hard to handle, but I love you too 



Mr.Scagnattie said:


> You're not that great in bed..



hahahahaha


----------



## Illyria99

^ I wasn't talking to you.


----------



## god_made_a_mistake

i still love you i always will,thats why i have to do this,im sorry forgive me,and dont blame yourself.its not ment to be is it,even though i feel this way and always will,that willl never change,you mean the whole world to me,i fucking love you r.w.there will always be a special place in my heart for you.sometimes the things u do make me really hate you!but i cant stay mad 4 long,becuse my overwhelming love for you is tooo much,i dont no what else to do,i cant see any light in my life without you in it,i know thats selfish of me but i hope one day ul unerstand.i would of gone to the end of the universe with u and back.........xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## god_made_a_mistake

goodbye tell her i love her with all my heart an soul xxxx


----------



## pofacedhoe

i really wish i never wasted years of love on someone who couldn't give it back but liked the attention of a mouse on a string to pump up their ego.


----------



## Illyria99

I want to fuck you so bad.


----------



## Pagey

^I'll second that.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

If you died tomorrow... I wouldn't go to your funeral.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Jesus, you don't have to make it so awkward. It was just a sincere compliment and my heartfelt condolences for whatever is going on with you right now. I try to be a genuinely nice person, I even go out of my way to do it, so you don't have to make me feel like a creeper for it. 

Fuck I feel awkward. No more letting people know that other people (plural) care about them/are asking about them again.


----------



## HarrytheHead

I miss you


----------



## spare9

You're completely mental!


----------



## Serotonin101

You confuse the fuck out of me, but I still love you angel.


----------



## god_made_a_mistake

i never wanted it to come to this,but it has,i hate to say it but its your fault!!!! dont what ever happens blame yourself for what im going to do,all you need to know is that i love you always have always will,and that im going to be a much happier person when i kill myself tomorow,an no one try and stop me iv made up my mind,im in too much pain,i cant cope with it,coupled with everything else i cant live anymore,i jus simply cant do it.rachel im sorry and i love you,ami there will always be a place in my heart for you,your my best freind and ill wait for you at the white shore,tom im sorry i hope u can understand and you......i hope you burn in hell,you no who you are.


----------



## bingey

still love you.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I need you to give me more money.  I apologized to the 2 women I offended with my tone but really they are lazy cunts and needed be told


----------



## pastelcircus

You make my pussy giggle.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

pastelcircus said:


> You make my pussy giggle.



I'm pretty sure you can say that to his face. He'd like that


----------



## Serotonin101

I know you're not quite over him yet but I feel we could stand a chance if you're willing to try sometime. I really want to as to see where we could go. I'm falling for you...


----------



## tamarinds

Lol my posts long gone


----------



## ad lib

I need you & care about you more than you know & probably will ever know. 

_But you'll never know the depth. _


----------



## trancetasy

dear sylvina, even though we've been friends for 4 years you still won't put out to me. that's ok, because a few of our mutual friends already went through you so i don't want to know whats in between your fishy hole


----------



## Black Rabbit of Inle

Neither you, nor our friends, understand how much I want to be with you.


----------



## Illyria99

I want to fuck you even more now that you're all religious. I'll bring you back to the dark side, I promise.


----------



## modelskinny

I really like you. And it scares the hell outta me. I want to be a better person for you, because this could truly be something amazing. And I don't want to give you less than 100%.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I won't be happy until I see your face in the obituaries.


----------



## Illyria99

_You_ stood _me_ up, and now you have the nerve to be mad because I told other people? Fuck you.


----------



## ad lib

You amaze me.


----------



## Kyouma

I've never met someone like you before. I would give or do anything to be the one that's in your mind every second.. There's just something about you that no one else has. And even though I know nothing is going to happen between us, my feelings keep increasing. Maybe it's best if I stopped hanging out with you... Fuck.


----------



## mahoosive bendah

you're smothering me
you live twenty miles away, i only see you once a week but even that is too much
texting every ten minutes, i never fucking reply, what part of 'i hate text conversations' dont you get ?

all that talk of marriage and moving in the other day, where the fuck did that come from ? not me

once we're back from the holiday i'm gunna wait for you to have a hissy fit let you be the dumper as i'm sick of always being the bad person

btw

ive never been faithful, the ony reason i'm not shagging C from work is she's also a nutter and you've put me off shagging crazy for life.

i look forward to growing old alone, my kids, my cat and my cacti.
thats what the future holds for me, not being a surrogate dad to your brat of a child


----------



## Serotonin101

Kyouma said:


> I've never met someone like you before. I would give or do anything to be the one that's in your mind every second.. There's just something about you that no one else has. And even though I know nothing is going to happen between us, my feelings keep increasing. Maybe it's best if I stopped hanging out with you... Fuck.


You pretty much said exactly what I wanted to.


----------



## Illyria99

Don't involve me in your petty little arguments. I don't *care* about that shit. Leave me alone. Yes, he's my brother...*but I don't like him.* I told him not marry that crazy bitch, but he didn't listen. So...let him deal with it.


----------



## Noodle

I think I recall your smell, your taste....


----------



## vibrancy3

cheerio, what a line....


----------



## Mariposa

I don't like the audacity you showed in our last communication.  I had to hold back saying what I really felt.  But since you won't be reading this, your new boyfriend scares the crap out of me.  He is a male succubus who encroaches on our space.  I don't like that. 

It hurts my heart to see a beautiful, intelligent woman be dragged down by [fill in the blank].  Please, DTMFA, sweetheart - you ABSOLUTELY can and will do better.  I wish someone had told me about this sort of thing before my heart was repeatedly broken.


----------



## Illyria99

You shouldn't have cut your hair. It made you sexier.


----------



## Expansion420

Good luck, I love you girl. Be strong.


----------



## severely etarded

I hate you bitch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYAN12G4rX8


----------



## vibrancy3

my honesty repels, so much, she sails.


----------



## Illyria99

You're really nice, but I'm sorry...you're just not my type.


----------



## alasdairm

Illyria99 said:


> You shouldn't have cut your hair. It made you sexier.





Illyria99 said:


> You're really nice, but I'm sorry...you're just not my type.


to a third party, these seem relatively innocuous. why can't you say these to the person's face?

alasdair


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Please don't abandon me this time . I can't stand losing you.


----------



## Pagey

I despise you. Your cancer can't kill you quickly enough. You don't deserve even another second on this planet. You fucking disgust me.


----------



## modelskinny

I really, really hope that it's just my over analytical mind taking me to this overwhelming feeling of doubt. I know you're busy as hell, but I feel like you could be trying just a _little_ harder to help me realize my doubts are irrational. I'm so vulnerable. And frankly, completely out of my mind insane for letting myself so quickly let myself be that way, especially after getting my heart broken just a few months ago. Please let this all be true. I want it so badly.


----------



## tomdpimp

Why do I have to be the peacemaker!  Can't anyone get along.


----------



## realm

I can't believe you fucking did this to me. All I ever did was love you and try to show you respect you man eating piece of fucking scum. You cheated on me repeatedly and asked that I trust you blindly, are you fucking crazy? You are a fucking stripper, a fucking prostitute (seriously stop selling your body to old men for cash, its fucking pathetic). I can't believe I ever fucking cared about you. You are the most twisted person I have ever met..seems the most fucked up people hide behind the prettiest smiles, and you my little slut have a very pretty smile.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

You make me nauseous.


----------



## Illyria99

Stop playing games with me.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## Lustmord

I want to fuck you so bad but we just started talking.


----------



## modelskinny

I am so completely falling head over heels for you.


----------



## Sukkubus

> I really, really hope that it's just my over analytical mind taking me to this overwhelming feeling of doubt. I know you're busy as hell, but I feel like you could be trying just a little harder to help me realize my doubts are irrational. I'm so vulnerable. And frankly, completely out of my mind insane for letting myself so quickly let myself be that way, especially after getting my heart broken just a few months ago. Please let this all be true. I want it so badly.



modelskinny, your words could be mine. exactly the same thoughts and feelings. it's awful. hate to feel that way. and i'm not sure if i demand to much, because i'm so insecure and vulnerable or if he really is'nt trying. i'm scared.


----------



## alasdairm

modelskinny said:


> I am so completely falling head over heels for you.


why can't you say that to the person's face?

alasdair


----------



## vibrancy3

Maybe saying such a thing to a good friend might jeopardize their relationship? Or make things awkward between someone whom might be emotionally and psychically intimate...

My track history of having a love life is badman :/ so that is just a guess


----------



## Serotonin101

Its just a little [2-3ft] water! Learn to fucking drive goddamit!


----------



## Illyria99

I think you're on the computer far too much, and need to go outside occasionally. Seriously. There's actually a _world_ out there, a world with _people_...there's also something they call a sky!!! It's blue, and quite nice. So, try opening the door and stepping out into the real world sometime. You dumb fuck.


----------



## tomdpimp

I'll never cheat on you.  But i want other people!  You know who and i want you and her to be friends and lovers.  Its shallow but that's my perfect life.


----------



## pastelcircus

I hope you don't love me.

I mean, for you to love me is fine.

for you to _love_ love me would probably make me sad because I really wouldn't know how to deal with that. We've been friends for years and I appreciate that more than anything as we've been through a lot together, but there's a lot more for me to see and do that I feel the need to do alone.


----------



## modelskinny

alasdairm said:


> why can't you say that to the person's face?
> 
> alasdair



It's a new relationship and I'm a bit scared of freaking them out with such intimate feelings. But since posting that reply, we've since spoken about our feelings and vulnerabilities and it seems he feels the very same that I do. I guess it helps to be equally scared with someone, but in such a beautiful way. If that makes any sense...


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

^if you're scared of freaking them because of intimate feelings - you have 3 options - 1) you have self esteem issues; 2) you intuit something about them which makes you believe they might freak out (if so then why with them?!); and 3) all of the above - just do it. You'll feel better.

Lauren - I can't say this to your face because I don't know where you live, your last name, your number or anything else other than your congo dreads, wicked dance, bullringed septum, gorgeous puffy kissable lips, and your name and your smell. I can't wait to bump into you again - I will tell you my name, and much much more.


----------



## Maya

It's much better to tell people in their faces! It has worked for me all this time I dont care if they have bad feelings about it or whatsoever but it's better for them to know how I feel about a certain situation. Whether you write it or you say it I don't think it there will ever be a difference. It's just a matter of how polite you want to be about it I guess.


----------



## alasdairm

modelskinny said:


> It's a new relationship and I'm a bit scared of freaking them out with such intimate feelings. But since posting that reply, we've since spoken about our feelings and vulnerabilities and it seems he feels the very same that I do. I guess it helps to be equally scared with someone, but in such a beautiful way. If that makes any sense...


it makes perfect sense. thanks for the response.

alasdair


----------



## Lysis

Jonnavi said:


> It's much better to tell people in their faces! It has worked for me all this time I dont care if they have bad feelings about it or whatsoever but it's better for them to know how I feel about a certain situation. Whether you write it or you say it I don't think it there will ever be a difference. It's just a matter of how polite you want to be about it I guess.



Incorrect. You're obviously too young for tact and the art of picking your battles wisely.


----------



## modelskinny

^^ correct.

And in my response, I state that I had since spoken with him about those feelings. If you (b1to and random dude)  had read my entire post you could have saved your responses since I had already done so...


----------



## animal_cookie

fucktwat... why does it amuse you so much to annoy me?


----------



## Illyria99

You are perfect. And I really hope we end up together, you bad boy.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

I hate you when you sleep when we drink together. You need constant over-stimulation because you work a graveyard shift so when you're off it's like hardly any and you snooze off doing any desired activities (playing games, watching your shows, etc.) I value our drinking time together because we both have the night off and the next day but you just sleep on right through... it's so frustrating because it seems like you don't care. Maybe you're just bored of me. Who knows? I value our personal and quality time... I'm mad because you don't. You don't want to sleep because you know I'm going to get mad so you ask me for a line? Wow, if drugs is what it take for you to stay up past 11pm, no thank you. Err, but I get so mad and so stupid drunk.. I'm not going to tonight; instead, I shall blog about it on some random drug forum.. lol. But, man, it's so annoying!!!! How does a man who can work a 9pm-5am shift fall asleep BEFORE 11pm on his day off? Depraved of breaks, I suppose. I feel so irritated... I just want to pounce on him and give him a startling jolt. Lol. That would be funny, but, cruel and mean so I would not do that....


----------



## ad lib

You're a fucking psycho.


----------



## Illyria99

I was going to mold myself into the kind of person I thought you wanted. Thank GOD I came to my senses, because I now see that a relationship with you would have been a disaster.


----------



## kronedog

You completely hoed me the fuck out last night and that wasn't cool. I've been nothing but nice and overly generous and you seem to not care leaving me hanging. I'm not going to lie, it hurts because I've loved you for so long yet getting nothing out of it is going to drive me insane and I refuse to let someone get the best of me ever again.

Maybe we can actually have a heart to heart talk tonight, because girl, it's overdue, you and I both know it. It can't hurt to try right?


----------



## purpleprincess

I really fucking hate your kid.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## selanfene

I wish you could make friends without them falling in love with you.


----------



## Noodle

Infatuation is a cheap dig and not even remotely close to being accurate.  

You'll become a never has been sooner than you can imagine.

Time will tell.  Your soul will fall further out of tune and away from God, that end point that is all.  

Because we really are all one.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Shut the fuck up


----------



## Jean-Paul

they're angry they can't have it.
lovely lovely lovely anywhere i find your mind and body
i can't fkn wait til ye here again
excuse to have the motivation to clean


----------



## Noodle

^

haha

:D


----------



## severely etarded

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHvF2-TTtxE

I hate you bitch!
I never thought I'd say it 

Too many years, I paid the price.
Why do you gotta put all this drama in my life?
Day after day, I'm on the grind for you
Leave you lavish, drape you in karats, is what I'm trying to do

But I'm, just a man
Trying to do all I can, but you act like you can't understand.

I done sacrificed, and I done swallowed my pride
On the wrong road, trying to follow my pride.
I was daddy for a while, though I've got no seed
But the kids, are my H-E-A-R-T
I've been dealing with a lot, so I've been losing my mind
Straight up acting before I think barely using my mind
My freedom is on the line, and my sanity's gone

You picked a fine time to leave me, now this house ain't a home
I had no problem being faithful, I loved you so much I hate you
Because you left me, when I needed you the most
So now a bitch, is how I rate you!
My female friends, making you wonder.
Guilt got you feeling suspicious, from when you was creeping on me
On the under, but even still I held my head.

I apologize, I wish I can turn back the hands of time

Although I'm happy, I never pictured you not at all in my life

Solo that's how I kick it, the rest of my days
But I wanna thank you for making possible, some of the best of my days
I've dried my eyes, now and all I can see is the greed


----------



## Maya

severely etarded said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHvF2-TTtxE
> 
> I hate you bitch!
> I never thought I'd say it
> 
> Too many years, I paid the price.
> Why do you gotta put all this drama in my life?
> Day after day, I'm on the grind for you
> Leave you lavish, drape you in karats, is what I'm trying to do
> 
> But I'm, just a man
> Trying to do all I can, but you act like you can't understand.
> 
> I done sacrificed, and I done swallowed my pride
> On the wrong road, trying to follow my pride.
> I was daddy for a while, though I've got no seed
> But the kids, are my H-E-A-R-T
> I've been dealing with a lot, so I've been losing my mind
> Straight up acting before I think barely using my mind
> My freedom is on the line, and my sanity's gone
> 
> You picked a fine time to leave me, now this house ain't a home
> I had no problem being faithful, I loved you so much I hate you
> Because you left me, when I needed you the most
> So now a bitch, is how I rate you!
> My female friends, making you wonder.
> Guilt got you feeling suspicious, from when you was creeping on me
> On the under, but even still I held my head.
> 
> I apologize, I wish I can turn back the hands of time
> 
> Although I'm happy, I never pictured you not at all in my life
> 
> Solo that's how I kick it, the rest of my days
> But I wanna thank you for making possible, some of the best of my days
> I've dried my eyes, now and all I can see is the greed



Word!!


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## kaywholed

if you didn't have a boyfriend, I woulda fucked you on the hill tonight.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

purpleprincess said:


> I really fucking hate your kid.



IDK if this is okay but I fucking LOL'D. Hey I've been there.


----------



## julzb0t

I'm afraid of you.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

come full moon I am going to make love to your fit body all night into the morning light, when we can tumble down together and cat nap in the sunshine.


----------



## Pagey

julzb0t said:


> I'm afraid of you.



this


----------



## Agnu

Did the years of pretending to my friends that I had a weak stomach so that they wouldn't realise it was you throwing up your dinner mean nothing? Seriously, my housemate thinks I vomit 4 times a day. I haven't vomited in years. Or how my parents thought I was an alcoholic because they kept finding the vodka bottles you'd stash in the bathroom after sculling them, and I would take responsibility. All the times I sat and talked to your psychopath homophobic dad for hours on end agreeing with his bigoted world view just so that you could get some alone time. How I made the 6 hour round trip from my house to your rehab and back twice a week just to give you a hug? I barely speak to my grandma anymore since she disliked you and I took your side.

I was saving what little money I had to fix my car with, and I ended up spending it all on that trip north that I didn't want to take, and was just uncomfortable the whole time but never let you see it. I smiled and said I was having a great time the entire experience. I was bored out of my mind and seriously that place is too fucking hot. My car is still fucking broken. The long songs I poured my heart into that other girls would melt over and you barely noticed. When I picked you up from the city at 3am drunk, many times, and the whole trip made me sick to my stomach but I wouldn't let it show because I didn't want to bring you down. Every time you laughed, cried, thought positive or broke down, I was fucking there. My parents paid for half your shit because I couldn't afford to. Every psyche, doctor or rehab you've been to told you that I was one in a million for sticking around. I would have always stuck around.

You are the most beautiful, wonderful, kind, caring and special soul I have ever met. You're also the most childish, selfish, aloof and irresponsible person i've ever met. I feel used, abused and thrown away. You made so many friends in rehab that you have the energy to help through their shit, but you don't have the energy to even begin to work on our relationship. I might not be perfect, but I gave you the best I fucking had, I gave you everything. For 5 years I put you first every single time. To think i'll never get to hold you, talk to you, make you smile or make love to you again breaks every ounce of my heart.

I hope you get better, I hope you have a wonderful life. Good luck finding another guy that will put up with your shit and still love you unconditionally. I always will.


----------



## Animal Mother

Everything the guy above me said.

you used me for instant gratification so many times, and had the nerve to write me a letter about cartharsis.


----------



## Sprout

I miss you, so very much. Come back for me?


----------



## Alikat

I don't think you can handle this , your always rushing and so demanding and you never admit what's your fault. Now your doing good n it's right back to your same shit. Sometimes I wish you'd fall off again just to get you off your high horse. But I love you, even tho your a schmuck sometimes...


----------



## modelskinny

I need you to prioritize what is important in your life.


----------



## justinsayno

When you messed up i covered your arse.

When i fucked up you couldnt keep your mouth shut.

You're fake, you can't be trusted and in time the others will see it.

You fucking ginger twat.


----------



## Vaya

Youre the love of my life.

You're so ignorant regarding non-simple issues that I don't think we will last.

You have been distancing yourself from me. I feel unimportant; I feel like a used Kleenex.

What happened to us? And what the FUCK do you WANT from me, if anything at all?

Muster the courage to be my lover. Otherwise, I need you out of my life. And that shatters the very fibers of my being to write. Know that. I love you.
You say it back.... But only back.



Do you _love_ me?
I'm tired - oh, so tired - of guessing without ever coming to a conclusion.


----------



## Pagey

Aw Vaya, I'm sorry. I hope things will work out


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Why is it whenever I text you, you are two steps away from cold & distant, but when I see you, we can't stop talking & laughing ?




Stop being nice to me. Call me & let me have it. Say the nastiest things you can, so I will never want you again. Get the fuck out of my life & stay gone. All you do is build me up & then crush me. I deserve better.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Fuck you. Fuck you.
....and fuck you once more!


Yea I'm going to mind fuck you so hard, your not going to know what hit you.


----------



## jaxian rhyder

I'm bi and I'm sorry that I couldn't tell u b4 babe


----------



## jaxian rhyder

Id accept -wink- but I can't I have a bf
To greeny


----------



## kaywholed

i like your smile, and how you are so happy(and make me happy by just being around).

i want to spend more time with you, but I don't want to ruin your happiness.


----------



## Illyria99

Oh yeah...I'm totally going to  believe what you tell me from now on, you fucking liar.


----------



## severely etarded

I wish we never met under any circumstances.


----------



## Maya

I regret every single day that I met you but I have learned so much from you and I am removing all the hatred in my heart. You are suffering the consequences and as long as you continue your ways, you will never get out of that hole.


----------



## highhooked

I wish you would swallow.


----------



## coors light

Im not going to propose to you anytime soon.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

You are one of the most beautiful people I have ever met. You are also one of the sweetest people I have known. I can't believe how fucking stupid I was to not see what I had right in front of me. That time you came over & made muffins in the morning. Fuck, I kick myself for not doing anything to keep you around. I hope you are always happy. . I wish you were in my life, but I don't see how that can ever happen again.


----------



## Animal Mother

highhooked said:


> I wish you would swallow.


Straight up.  That's probably the best thing that I have read in this thread.


----------



## animal_cookie

i loved watching you squirm and get uncomfortable when we were hanging out yesterday.


----------



## InHerOwnWrite

You are controlling and manipulative.  You tell me what I can and cannot eat, what I can and cannot do, what I can and cannot think.  You make me terrified to leave.  You are alternately violent and sweet.   You tore my favorite Tshirt off my body trying to make me stand in one place while you yelled at me. 

You are a textbook abusive boyfriend, I recognize this, and I hope I will figure a way out.


----------



## Animal Mother

animal_cookie said:


> i loved watching you squirm and get uncomfortable when we were hanging out yesterday.


May I pry into this situation?


----------



## animal_cookie

Animal Mother said:


> May I pry into this situation?



was hanging out with a couple of friends and the subject turned to dating/sex. the one friend of mine was mortified but couldn't lie because he knew i would point out if he lied. i suppose i am a bit sadistic sometimes


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you are getting fat and when you asked me if I could tell you gained back 20 lbs...I lied


----------



## kaywholed

i want to hug you, pick you up, spin around, and never let you go (until I get dizzy and drop you from the spinning)


----------



## Animal Mother

animal_cookie said:


> was hanging out with a couple of friends and the subject turned to dating/sex. the one friend of mine was mortified but couldn't lie because he knew i would point out if he lied. i suppose i am a bit sadistic sometimes


That's freaking great. I thought it might be something like that.  Lol.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

We should hang out more. And you should text me sometimes. I'm always the one to hit you up & it makes me feel like maybe you don't care.

P.S. I want to feel your everything right now for a long time & I want you to reciprocate. Whaddaya say?


----------



## skittlesxo

i wish we met under different circumstances. I know you now have a gf, but you were seeing me before her.Sometimes I wonder how she is, what you really like about her, and what she looks like.I REALLY like you.And its so annoying how you cheat on her with me like its nothing,it messes with my head and i like it.I hate how you dont even know the truth about how i feel about you.I hate how I cant tell you my real feelings..cause if i do..I know ill never see you again.I hate how im so confused.I love when you come over to cheat on your gf..even if you only see me as a piece of meat, I love talking to you and spending time with you.I wish i could tell you how i feel.....FUCK


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

I feel guilty because you're catching feelings way too fast and I really don't want a serious relationship right now.  This is going to end very badly and you will end up getting hurt.  I should end this right now to save us both some heartache but I don't want to be alone either.

I can tell you're falling in love and I don't have it in me after recent events to put my heart out there like that.


----------



## kraykray

to my brother:

"I love you more than anything in the world, but the reason why I refuse to talk to you or see you in person is because I'm so terrified of you I can't sleep at night because of the nightmares, and I havent been able to since I was a kid. What scares me the most is how similiar everyone says we are."


----------



## Antecessor

I amma nawt going ta give you any of my blow ever again ever a fucking gain cause you said den the next day you don't owe me noting but I give u me blow n u take me blow n you won't share your shit I won't share neither.


----------



## severely etarded

You dumped me and told me we can't be friends only to call me yesterday 

I'm doing great without you let's keep it how it is.


----------



## Maya

severely etarded said:


> You dumped me and told me we can't be friends only to call me yesterday
> 
> I'm doing great without you let's keep it how it is.



Good job severely! You don't need people like that who didn't care about you. You can do so much better


----------



## Ladyfiend

I'm in love with somebody new now and so are you, but she's no me, and he's no you. I miss you everyday and I know you do too.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Getting that text from you was just about the only good thing about my week. I'm all fucked in the head @_@ This is not good.


----------



## kronedog

I despise the shit out of you and hope I never see you again!


----------



## modelskinny

At the end of the day it's always going to be about *you*. Your image, your career, your ego. Don't ask me to give you 100% of _my_time and effort when you're only giving me 60% in return. Stop being so selfish and prioritize your life. I REFUSE to play this fucking game. I know I deserve at least that much.


----------



## Maya

I know that we can't be even be friends, but I want you to know how much I wanted to help you, because I know deep inside that you are lonely and having a hard time. Whatever you do, you will not be happy because of your cruel ways, you shut me off like a nobody and I was bitter for sometime but I can never hate you because that is not how I am. I wish you would talk to me and you would seek help. I try to help as many people as I can and every single time I wish it is you. Time will tell if you would ever realize that you are slowly fading away.


----------



## kytnism

i cant play your little lie alongside you.

im sorry. 

...kytnism....


----------



## severely etarded

Maya said:


> I know that we can't be even be friends, but I want you to know how much I wanted to help you, because I know deep inside that you are lonely and having a hard time. Whatever you do, you will not be happy because of your cruel ways, you shut me off like a nobody and I was bitter for sometime but I can never hate you because that is not how I am. I wish you would talk to me and you would seek help. I try to help as many people as I can and every single time I wish it is you. Time will tell if you would ever realize that you are slowly fading away.



nicely said. I can relate to this!


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

I miss you every second of every day.  I would text you but I'm not going to cause I'm holding out hoping you actually give a fuck lol.  I believe your are truly sociopathic and I don't think you have the capacity to love someone else.  

I've never had so much contempt and resentment and loved someone so completely at the same time.  I would say that I can forgive and forget everything just so we could be together but I would be lying.  Yet I still want it.
The fact that you're going to have my child soon on top of that makes this the shittiest thing that has ever happened to me.


----------



## modelskinny

After all these years, he _still_ doesn't want to be with you. Give it up. If you try to get in between us, it's not going to be pretty.


----------



## Black Rabbit of Inle

You don't seem to realize how little I care for the games you play. Don't get upset when I walk away from the bullshit.


----------



## Sprout

I miss you so fucking much.


----------



## Vaya

I feel _nothing_ when I look at/speak to you, now.


----------



## Illyria99

Well, I heard your cancer is in remission. FUCK!!!!! You're not going to die? You've disappointed me once again.


----------



## Maya

I wished I didnt have to work with you. You are the most useless coworker I have ever had to work with and you sucking up with our common friend which is the supervisor doesnt change the fact that you cant work under pressure. I refuse to be your friend as we have had arguments before and you disrespecting me as someone who has seniority over you is unacceptable!!! I WISH YOU WOULD LEAVE THE COMPANY SOON GO AWAY!!!


----------



## modern buddha

I still love you. She doesn't even respect you. Why haven't you told me the truth? You lied to me. And now I have this feeling that you've been hiding something all along. But I guess it's too late, anyway.

She won.


----------



## Toz

I prefer dope to your company.


----------



## animal_cookie

i find it highly coincidental that you suddenly want to do things now that i am interested in other people. this BS has been going on for nearly a decade, how much longer are we going to play these silly games?


----------



## modelskinny

Do you even want to repair this? I'm trying to move forward but it seems like the only thing you want to do is add salt to the wound at every opportunity you get. I understand that I have hurt you. I will forever remember that I have done so and may never forgive myself. I'm doing everything I possibly can to make you smile again.


----------



## ad lib

i want to know what you really want.


----------



## Get2Think

When you dumped me the other day in Starbucks because you couldn't handle the fact that I was angry that you would force me to wait 10-15 months until after we are married to have sex, you didn't even leave the door open to be friends. You've been the exact opposite of how you normally are, sweet, loving, forgiving, and you say you need space but expect me to just suffer not knowing if you'll ever come back.

Sure I've been texting, calling, and trying to get you to communicate with me. Which has been a mistake. But what do you expect, we spoke everyday for almost 6 months and now you want complete silence?!? And you know my court date is coming up and how hard I was working on changing myself to better our relationship. You stabbed me in the back. And I don't even know why I wrote you that love letter. 

Your right I should give you just space, infinite space. If love was that easy, but I know that if you come back to me despite the ABSOLUTE HELL you are putting me through right now, I'll probley take you back. Because you've forgiven me for much worse, and frankly, its hard to let someone go when your this co-dependent and don't feel like anyone else would ever want you. I'm terrified of being single for another 1-2 years and I'll be 30 by then and was hoping to be settled down with kids. Damn getting dumped hurts worse than opiate WD's. She dumped me, then later said she needed space. So I'm just gonna assume it's over and try and pull myself out of bed and start making positive strides in life. She was my rock though, best-friend, and it's so surreal now shes gone.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

I just added you to my 4th step.


----------



## laugh

fake people suck


----------



## modern buddha

I always knew, deep down inside, that I couldn't trust your words. I am a fool. You gave me words and nothing more. Go get an ice-cream scoop handled lobotomy.


----------



## Maya

I am not sure why you want to be friends with me, you sent me friend requests when you know that I won't accept it. After all the bullying you have done to me in high school it's not that easy to forget you know.


----------



## ad lib

Fuck you. You fucking liar.

Oh. And you're a backstabbing selfish little prick.


----------



## TCMVegas

Clit****,

You little fucking slut. I took your virginity, sure. I shouldn't have said you were practically "raping" me when you kept persisting to have sex when I said I didn't want to a few days later. I've apologized wholeheartedly for that comment. Many times over. And over. And over. You say I'm an asshole now, when a week ago I was basically your saviour. Remember how much I helped you through? And now you won't forgive me for a single thoughtless comment. You "Lost trust" or some bullshit. How ironic that right after you said that, I asked you of you were seeing another guy at the same time before you even flew out to visit me. The answer was a "yes" in denial: "I don't think of is as being in a relationship, but I guess we could be". You will never stay faithful to anybody. Ever. You weren't honest. I truly wonder if you are a sociopath. At least my second to last night with you I told you I was just using you and spit in your face point blank (right before I came). I didn't mean it. (It was the best fuck of our lives, though). But now I wish I had meant it. I told you I didn't want a relationship when I fly back out to school, and turns out you're emotionally promiscuous enough that you've never been involved with less than 2 people, both during and after even your a 1.5 year relationship (where you hooked up with me, to your boyfriend's dismay, but he was too nice to tell you to stop). I was nice to you, other than how I told you no to sex that one fucking time, on your last day visiting me. And you just can't fucking make me pay enough for that comment. 

I need someone who will give me credit for a repeated, sincere, heartfelt apology.

I need someone who is honest, and who doesn't need someone else on the side. 

I need someone who doesn't tell me I'm an asshole when I've been extremely supportive.

I need someone who cares about their education and their future, not just a part time job.

I need someone who can carry a philosophical conversation with me.


I need someone... who I can respect.


----------



## Maya

I'm sorry that it has to end up this way. I have been patient enough with you and did my part to be your friend. I can understand why you are upset but I don't wanna hear anymore hurtful things that are not true of your percption of me. I hope you resolve your issues.


----------



## Readbetweentheline

I wish you would shower more often and brush your teeth


----------



## modelskinny

I wish you'd just be happy for him.


----------



## lola

Your texts make me giggle, and I really liked it when you said you miss me and when you call me baby. I get all mushy inside! And the sex is great. Could this be it? Funny world, all this online dating and then I meet you through friends. I really feel like we could make it, but I know so many things are up in the air. I really really like you, I think you know... and if you said you wanted commitment, I'll probably say yes. For now though I can have my fun and my freedom, so I'm not complaining


----------



## angeleyes

Bitch.

Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitch!


----------



## Flinque

It hurts that you thought vanishing like that would make it easier for me to forget you. You were the closest person I've ever had in my life and obviously it wasn't met. How dare you say you didn't deserve me. One day, I'll show up on your door and you better be home, so we can finish our plans we made together. Till then, I'll live my life without you.


----------



## severely etarded

Pinche puta pendeja cabrona a la chingada


----------



## pisslover95

severely etarded said:


> nicely said. I can relate to this!


I'd like him to piss in my mouth


----------



## pk.

i'm progressing (like you wanted)
real modern chin-up swag, dude
pull yo socks up shit, man!
the sarcasm kills me.
the bus fare is ridiculous
when i'm feeling generous
i'll think of you existentially
when your actions make me jealous
i'll think christianly
it's all wrong but right
no real answer
put some clothes on, walk out the door
act through the motions
the girl on the bus thinks i'm looking at her
i'm not
self-conscious bitch
the light inside my brain is on:
you just have to jump the hoops and smile
despite wanting to burn the whole city down
these people are professional pacifists
& passive aggressive 
logical violence is legal
time & space does exist
that's the worst part
and in this time & space
i'm drinking liqour at 10am on campus
trying not to cut myself again
trying to get off the mental treadmill
(which you made me run)
it's all self-created though, from now on (I rationalise)
the light inside my brain is on:
you just have to jump the hoops and smile
despite wanting to burn the whole city down
i still love you (fuck you)


----------



## buffalobillygoat

I've been getting high nearly every day since we've been going...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I have said this to your face but I am going to put it out there in the universe...you need to pay more attention to me.  Return to doing random acts of kindness and affection.  I know you are going through a tough time (uh 2 years now) but remember who supports you in every way possible.


----------



## nooneanymore

^ living in the past. 


^We all do it. We all become super-human when we met someone for the first time and early on... 

Sounds like you've been together for awhile. ...being a single, I will say being alone has its advantages and disatavanges. The opposite is also true. Decided what you want... but don't post about it in a public forum.

(in my most catty, jelly-girl voice, "Atleast you have a choice to stay or go...," lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

marriage is work worthwhile
what happens in the past in your relationship that makes you feel warm happy and welcome must be continued til death


----------



## Animal Mother

You're cute, and I like you, and I know that you like me back, but you don't fool me. I'm a far better manipulator than you lol


----------



## Beachcat

^^^ I'm really sorry, kytnism... 


Also, on topic

You could, quite possibly, be the most annoying person I have come across in a very long time. It is increasingly apparent with each passing day.  Get a life?


----------



## Maya

Hugs kytnism.                                              I wish that you girls sort out your misunderstanding.  Both of you are my friends and I miss hanging out with you girls


----------



## Corazon

That's not me in the picture.
My health sucks and my financial situation sucks (no I don't have the cool job that I told you). You are hot and I really like you, but do you really think I'd be chatting and phone-boning with you in a long distance relationship if that was me or if I was well ? We probably will never meet.


----------



## Ladyfiend

I would love to suck your dick more, but after you blow, you can't get it up again for a while and I'm sorry but I need to be fucked with a cock that requires no coaxing.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

We aren't together and u said you didn't care about me or if i saw other people even though i was telling you i wanted to be with you.  

I fucked one of your friends 3 times last night and twice this morning.


----------



## Bill

I hope you and your little family are happy
You had to rush it so fast, I feel more sorry for Ryan actually

While your mother still calls me all the time and I hang out with your dad and them telling me they don't know wtf you were thinking and wished I was still in a relationship with you

I'm not disgruntled or anything, actually I still dream about embracing you or being with you all the time
Those are my favorite dreams but also become the worst when I wake up and realize I haven't seen your beautiful face in years, I can still picture it so vividly though

Doesn't feel like I could ever have the immense love I still have for you for anyone else for a very long time, even though I've been in a couple relationships since you...

I do know we'll meet again one day and I'll bet my life on it you'll have that look in your eye for me
Just depressing knowing by that time it would prolly be too late for anything again

I'm glad for the moments we had and I'm sure you are too and I hope you never forget them because they were the best times of my life with out a doubt


----------



## Illyria99

Kill yourself. Now. Thanks. Bye.


----------



## patternagainst

Vaya said:


> Youre the love of my life.
> 
> You're so ignorant regarding non-simple issues that I don't think we will last.
> 
> You have been distancing yourself from me. I feel unimportant; I feel like a used Kleenex.
> 
> What happened to us? And what the FUCK do you WANT from me, if anything at all?
> 
> Muster the courage to be my lover. Otherwise, I need you out of my life. And that shatters the very fibers of my being to write. Know that. I love you.
> You say it back.... But only back.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you _love_ me?
> I'm tired - oh, so tired - of guessing without ever coming to a conclusion.



Damn.  Really felt what you meant there.  Hope it works out for the better between you two.


----------



## TweakFace

I was nothing but kind and generous to you after years of not seeing each other. Maybe we were never "right" for each other but still doesn't give you an excuse to throw me under the bus and tell everyone I'm a piece of shit based off a lie! A god damn lie! Just go to hell, you and all your little bitch ass friends.


----------



## Animal Mother

You're pretty great. I like your body. You are so fucking cool for a girl, and understanding. You're fucking hot, what can I say?
You'd make an excellent girlfriend, but, deep down, I'm really the piece of shit that I've always been and will not hold up my end of the bargain. I wish that I could just tell you this, and get you to agree to take me the way that I am, but as logical as it sounds to me, it sounds crazy, selfish, and detached to everybody else.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Wake up. I want to feel your fresh waxing on my cheeks


----------



## modelskinny

Come home.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

WTF, asshole


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## BeckyLee

You are dumb... I don't want to have kids with you because I don't want to have stupid kids. Your family is white trash. You even sort of look retarded sometimes.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahhahahaa
run away fast


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Please get your  sunglasses. I don't want to see them any-more because they remind me of you & I don't think we are ever hanging out again. I don't know what happened. Will you tell me? Please come by & get them. I just want you out of my life if you won't be next to me. You're all I want, but you're never coming back. Don't lie to me; I'm a big boy--I can handle it. I didn't do anything wrong. This is so pathetic.



Fuck


----------



## ad lib

I don't understand you


----------



## kytnism

thankyou  thankyou so much for bringing so much joy to her life and in assisting building her self esteem. 

i tried thanking you this evening but you brushed it off nonchalantly without realizing how much you dedicating your personal attention to her in her training means the world to her, and as a result how much she idolizes and aspires to be as skilled as you. i smile so big from the bleachers, and loved when you ran over to me tonight with a giant smile on your face to tell me how proud of her you were; because i feel it too. when she is on that court her soul shines, and its amazing to watch. i look forward to monday nights for this reason. i love seeing my daughter so happy and confident in her body and enjoying herself wholly. the entire world pauses and for that one hour, is hers. thankyou 

...kytnism...


----------



## modelskinny

Fuck you. I can't believe how emotionally manipulative you are. You treat me like I don't deserve any bit of respect. Is this some sort of sick way of punishing me for not living up to your impossibly high standards? I don't know if I'm more upset with your transformation of character (though you have likely always been this way) or with myself for being so fucking blind to your abuse.


----------



## stormcharger

I 'don't know If I really mean it when I say I love you


----------



## Black Rabbit of Inle

Even though I feel deeply for you and appreciate your help in the last fortnight, any relationship between us right now would be toxic. I don't need someone who will lock themselves away with me, I want to, no, I need to get out.


----------



## BeckyLee

Gah; it's been building up inside of me, and I have been meaning to vent this here:

YOU ARE NOT AN INTELLECTUAL. PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD STOP LISTENING TO NPR!

... Unfortunately, I lost my temper and actually said it out loud today. I'm going to Hell.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I think it is ridiculous you cannot make it to work on time and they modified your start time to accommodate your retardation


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

modelskinny said:


> Fuck you. I can't believe how emotionally manipulative you are. You treat me like I don't deserve any bit of respect. Is this some sort of sick way of punishing me for not living up to your impossibly high standards? I don't know if I'm more upset with your transformation of character (though you have likely always been this way) or with myself for being so fucking blind to your abuse.



Fuck this.  


> Is this some sort of sick way of punishing me for not living up to your impossibly high standards?


Who's standards couldn't you meet.



> (though you have likely always been this way)


yes


> or with myself for being so fucking blind to your abuse.


and yes.
fuck this douche.


----------



## BeckyLee

I hate to break this to you, honey, but guys are ALREADY fapping to pictures of your girlfriend.


----------



## Mariposa

^ :D

I can't wait to see you squirm in your chair next week as I tell some nice people with a lot more power than me what a common shitbag criminal you are.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I wish I could say something nice about you but that's not the case ATM.
Why the fuck are you so insecure? Why can't I have male friends? You jealously is taking a toll on me.
And you wonder why I'm always mad, well it's because you think every dude wants to fuck me. I feel like I can't live a normal life.
For fuck sakes I love I would never disrespect you by cheating on you.
Why wont you just stop being jealous?


----------



## Maya

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I think it is ridiculous you cannot make it to work on time and they modified your start time to accommodate your retardation


hahaha! Annoying co-worker it seems?                                                                          Just go away please just leave our company so we can hire a more useful employee!! Argggggggghhhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## BeckyLee

Animal Mother said:


> You're pretty great. I like your body. _You are so fucking *cool for a girl*_, and understanding. You're fucking hot, what can I say?
> You'd make an excellent girlfriend, but, deep down, I'm really the piece of shit that I've always been and will not hold up my end of the bargain. I wish that I could just tell you this, and get you to agree to take me the way that I am, but as logical as it sounds to me, it sounds crazy, selfish, and detached to everybody else.



This makes me kind of sad.


----------



## Maya

Now that I'm away on vacation they will feel how incompetent of an employee you are. If you don't get fired I hope theyhire another person that I can work with instead of you.  You are a bitch and a suck up!! I honestly hate you oh no I despise you from the bottom of my heart!!!!! Ugh!!!


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

I hate our opposite schedules. I hate when I come home after a long shift, you're either sleeping or it's almost nap time. You wake up, get ready, and leave for work. I try to go to sleep early so I can wake up for you after your shift ends and be there (because your day is always stressful). You then decided to get anger, pissy, and more drunk... we usually end up arguing.. and you pass out. Now I'm awake, pissed, and have to get ready for work. When I'm off the next day, I used to accompany you to your bar but it SUCKS drinking by yourself having to reject everyone who talks to me. It's lonely sitting in silence because you're busy "working". It sucks not even getting drunk because "I come last". When I'm there, you tend to drink MORE because you want to do shots with me (& everyone else). It sucks being practically sober because I get one drink an hour and at the end of your shift you're all plastered (it's obvious). Then you proceed to get mad at me like I had the time of my life sitting at a bar by myself barely drinking (I usually end up taking a nap in your office curled up in a ball on an office chair). Like oh, I had so much fun drinking for free while YOU HAD TO WORK. Like, hello? You don't even serve me; I'm not allowed to bring friends (because they don't have money to go out); I JUST got off a work shift (yes, I work TOO); AND I've been up since 6AM while you took a power nap from 5-8P (after waking up at 1p). 

I hate when you drink. You seem to get angrier and angrier. Like, I don't go to your bar anymore because it's fucken boring as shit. I don't even want to go to sleep early and see you when you get home because you're always fucken mad. You think you don't have a problem but you do. You weren't an angry drunk but you are now.

EDIT: I also don't like the fact that you can't find shit to save your life and completely rely on ME to find shit for you by bitching, moaning, grunting, throwing things, punching things, messing up everything, TURNING THE HOUSE UPSIDE DOWN. I mean, grow the fuck up. Have your shit organized. Make sure you have a CLEAN uniform BEFORE you nap.


----------



## Pagey

BeckyLee said:


> This makes me kind of sad.



Yeah...


----------



## Le'Mix

Katie you are a bunny boiler. But she has sharp nails and I like having vision.

Thank fuck she don't know where I live ! :D


----------



## Lustmord

I wanna fuck ya, whoooaaaaa
but we are takin' it, slooooow

So when I think about you
The things you wanna make me do

...
L-l-l-l-loooooooose controoooooool!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I would like to dyke out with you.


----------



## animal_cookie

i hate your girlfriend. i find her utterly insipid. 

also, you owe me money. i will get it one way or another.


----------



## Berryshirt12

How many fucking times can you honestly say, "I'm sorry"

It's be nice if you'd pretend to be a grown-up and actually "get it" for once. Just do it right and then trust me, you will stop saying you're sorry.


----------



## ad lib

Why are you so sketch all of a sudden?


----------



## Hanniba1

I just wanna have lots of sex and cuddle and go for walks at night.


----------



## Animal Mother

BeckyLee said:


> This makes me kind of sad.


I'm sorry. I don't see girls as friends. There's always that attraction, and I'm not one to hold back. 

My ex texted me the other day wanting apologize for something and told me that she wanted to see me. I went to her facebook and saw a picture of her with her new boyfriend uploaded from the day before. I just blew her off. Why would I invest time in her if it weren't going anywhere?


----------



## Sprout

I love you.


----------



## ad lib

Fuckfuckfuckfuck you.


----------



## Maya

animal_cookie said:


> i hate your girlfriend. i find her utterly insipid.
> 
> also, you owe me money. i will get it one way or another.


You go girl, go get it!!! ♡♡♡


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Fuck your ex whore.
Why the hell does she want to get involved after all these years?
What the hell is she trying to prove?
Let her try her shit.
If she wants shit to hit the fan then, let the shit fly in her face as well.
I'm sick and tired of her conniving sneaky ways.
Plus her husband should know she's a whore at that. 

Peace bitch ill have my day with you.


----------



## twotoomany

We need to quit taking opiates. I loved you before we started. I'll still love you after. Please help me be strong, and I'll do the same for you. I love you so much, and I don't want this to come between us. I need you more than I've ever needed any drug.


----------



## TweakFace

You're like the opposite of me, you don't use drugs but you're fascinated with the chemistry of drugs which I find attractive about you, not to mention I think you're gorgeous but we barely even know each other... I want to talk to you and get to know you better, but I just don't know how.


----------



## modelskinny

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Fuck this.
> 
> Who's standards couldn't you meet.
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> and yes.
> fuck this douche.





  
thank you.


----------



## Mariposa

^^keep your head up, lovely lady - no dude is worth that stress.

To the bully who is fucking my soon to be former housemate: GTFO.  You called me names and you made me cry.  "Mental midget" and "retard" - seriously?  I've been called worse by better.  At least get your facts right before you throw out personal insults.  My IQ is over 69, jackass.  And my boyfriend wasn't happy when you called his hair shaggy.  He is not your fucking 'bro', he has no interest in being your friend.  If you're wondering why I spend so much time at his house, that is part of it.  He can't stand you and neither can I.

And regarding the custody dispute over your brat of a daughter: she belongs with her mother where she has her own room and her own bed, Pedobear.  I was raised by a single father who met you and despised you on sight.  He feels really badly for your daughter and he thinks you're a pervert.  Her mother's a lovely person who should have full custody.

Person B:

Die in a fire.


----------



## Pagey

Good luck with everything modelskinny 

I'm sorry you ever had to meet me. You might think it's a good thing, but it isn't.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Your words don't match up with your actions. Your sunglasses have been at my house for a month now. Please come get them; it only makes me sad to see them. Because I think of you, us, me, & now just me & then you & then me. Over & over. Every day. I'm afraid to put them up because I don't want to lose them.

I've been thinking of the message to send you for the past 3 days. It turns my stomach, because I'm putting it all on the line. I'm in way over my head. I have so many feels for you so early. I've never felt this way about someone before & I don't fucking like it. You blew me off, short notice after I asked. I knew what to think. You disappeared for 2 weeks. I knew what to think. You sent me a message. And then I thought everything changed. But then you ignored my response, and now I have no idea what to think. You'll get a message tomorrow. But I have no idea what to say. I want to tell you exactly how I feel, even though it's so stupid. I don't know why I care about you so much, but I do. 

Right now I think you are the worst kind of bitch. It's funny that when I think of you fondly I say bitch, but when I think of you as someone I never see again. I always say girl. I miss you. I hate you. I want you. You confuse me so much. You are the biggest mindfuck & it's not cool. But I can't help it. I hate that your best friend likes Beach House. Now when I listen to them to make me feel better, I just think of you. Never again will I talk about Beach House in front of a girl.

Everything I say tomorrow will probably come out wrong, because I over-analyse everything I say to you. When we went to your favourite place & you asked me how my week was, I sounded like a moron because I literally couldn't think of anything that  happened to me. I couldn't even think of what day it was. You do that to me. Usually I'm very judgemental. I notice people's shoes, what they wear, their hairstyle. And I can't even tell you what colour your eyes are. Not because I don't care, but because when I'm with you, I can't focus on anything besides talking to you. It's so stupid & I feel like such a dumbass for feeling this way. I hate it so much. I just want to cry. And it's stupid. I wish you would be more direct. 

Tomorrow I'm getting my answer. And I'm so fucking worried. You fuck with me so much & don't even realise it. Goddammit. I just want to hear from you & tell you everything. But it's stupid & I have absolutely no idea how to continue. This is the most serious relationship I've ever been in, because things.  And I hardly know you. I didn't do anything wrong. This is so stupid. I just want to tell you everything, how my heart races, my mind blanks, I can't focus on anything, I can't tell you anything about your body except you have brown hair, what your fase looks like & you're shorter than I am, because I only focus on talking to you. We always laugh. This post is stupid.

The first time we hung out you & your best friend encouraged me to get drunk at the club, and I did. I regret it so much, because I missed spending time with you, because I was drunk, so it doesn't count. I regret it each day. I always do that. It's so stupid. It's why I hurt myself last week, because of how I always do it to everyone. This is so stupid. You probably don't even want to see me anymore. Just get your sunglasses, please.


----------



## severely etarded

^ what kind of sunglasses are they? If they didn't retail for over $100, toss em IMO


----------



## Bob Loblaw

IDK, they have bottle openers on the part that goes over the ears though. Very cool.















I hate you for loving me, because it's why I can't kill myself.


----------



## animal_cookie

Maya said:


> You go girl, go get it!!! ♡♡♡



i just saw this, thanks 

and for the record, i still don't like your girlfriend. i am glad i got to tell you that to your face tho.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I'm your girl I don't owe you shit. I do enough for us and our family.

I work to damn hard to put up with your shit. 

This "relationship" of 8 years is wearing on me, breaking my heart and soul slowly.

Maybe one day you will see all the work & love I put into us. 

But your blind and angry.

*Shrugz* Fuck you bitter asshole. But I still love you,

We can get through this right? We can fight this fight if we work together can't we? 

Or am I too naïve to see this relationship is crumbling slowly.


----------



## Lustmord

I'm an addict.


----------



## Dr Pepper

Its wild you still creep into my thoughts.. 
pls go..

still feel like my unfortunate circumstances ruined our chance at happiness.  fucking surgeries..

Sometimes I wish you could feel what i felt when i lost everything. or how you would deal with this circumstance.  but i don't really care now; you've shown your colors.

i can't forget the phrase that you deserve better.  I am better, i was better, and will be better.  You knew that.  but life fucked me at a certain moment, and I'm still recovering and still need another surgery, so i guess there won't be a place for us.  I just hope to transcend past this, and prove to myself, that i am better than you


----------



## Le'Mix

Never thought I'd toke this way, never got a chance to say good byeeeeeeeee.

woah-woah-why ? :D


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Your son has major mental problems like on the verge of becoming a psycho, and he needs therapy ASAP.
I know he is your son and you love him, but the signs are all there. I know you that you have to know that there something not quite right about him.
At this point I don't even want to be around him when you get him on the weekends.
He is always stressing me out and putting me in a bad mood. 
Please get him help.


----------



## dopemegently

You sister is an obnoxious, overbearing bully.
I'm not surprised you joined the police force; you always did have fascistic tendencies
My drug use hurts nobody; why does it disgust you, when your so keen for me to put coke on my  cock during sex?
I think your a spoilt only child, and that's what we have in common
I feel I'm not in love with you any more


----------



## gr33n3y3z

severely etarded said:


> ^ what kind of sunglasses are they? If they didn't retail for over $100, toss em IMO



Sell them on eBay, make some money off em' if they are of any value like $50 -$100.  

If they're cheap toss em'.


----------



## severely etarded

It was awkward when you said "I love you" when we fucked on the beach last night. The sex was really great, so I ignored it. I hope it was just an in the moment thing. I like you but not to that extent.


----------



## highhooked

Oo nooo^ haha thats a shitty situation. 

While im here...mom dad I am a heroin addict and need your help! Iknow sad right?


----------



## severely etarded

^ I'm sorry about that 

While I'm here... LEAVE ME ALONE PSYCHO CUNT! YOU'RE A FUCKING SPITEFUL LITTLE SHIT. I HATE YOUR GUTS!! I DON'T CARE ABOUT YOUR OPINION! !


----------



## User Name Here

Your brother and sister in law are taking advantage of us and it needs to stop.


----------



## pastelcircus

you annoy the fuck out of me and this whole beelining to my side as soon as you see me in a group thing really needs to stop.

now.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I wish you were prettier. I'm glad you don't think I'm boring. I think this could be going somewhere, but for some reason you seem kind of intense. I kind of like it, though. We'll see how this plays out .


----------



## ibegain

At times I wish you didn't talk so much.  But then sometimes I love it when I fall asleep to your voice.

Oh well.  You are ok


----------



## justinsayno

ffs cheer up


----------



## onelastdance

I hate you sometimes for being so extremely selfish, self-contradicting & hypocritical. You're wasting my life.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

You are an awesome girl and I like you a lot, but when you're under the influence of certain substances, GODDAMN woman, you lose it. Stop that shit.


----------



## kytnism

im sorry your father was such a poor influence and bad example. i love that you rise above the abuse and aim to be a better man as a result. whether you succeed or fail doesnt matter. just acknowledging that its not ok is simply enough.  

i really enjoy just hanging out and talking. youre doing so well in your recovery. i hope youll stick with it.

...kytnism...


----------



## Pagey

Please just come to London with me or something?


----------



## Illyria99

You've turned into someone I don't recognise. It's chilling and really sad. Can't believe I used to love you.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

asdfkj;hsdfkj;hkjus;hdf you fucking cunt asshole whore bitch ashsdflihisdflihsdfhi f u fu fu fu FU FU F U F U FU FU FJFLKSHDJFKLJHSDLKJF 
;_______;
n___________n
T___T
X______X
@_____________________@

"you're neurotic like a yo-yo"

At this point I don't even know what to think. What's transpired is light-years beyond rationality. Start acting like a decent human fucking being or quit contacting me. I hate myself for liking you a single bit.  I have never met someone whose words fly in the fase of their actions like yours do. This just needs to get resolved. What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## modelskinny

Happy Anniversary.


----------



## Sprout

3 years and 6 days.
3 years and six fucking days.

I miss you, I love you.
And to Lucy, though I never hold you, I know you're safe now; and I hope you're smiling down at me and Mummy. We love you precious.


----------



## Pagey

I dunno if this is gonna work. I'm starting to see our old problems appear again. I thought things would be different this time but I'm not really sure that's possible after all...and that really fucking hurts. I hope we manage to prove me wrong.


----------



## BeckyLee

I'm not your fucking eugenics experiment Mom. I'm a PERSON.


----------



## Jean-Paul

dear ex crush

you are my actual ex

don't message me

i just spent a shower and twenty minutes crying and rambling because you messaged me and i hate you 

because i don't hate you 
fuck you


----------



## Animal Mother

BeckyLee said:


> I'm not your fucking eugenics experiment Mom. I'm a PERSON.


This peeks my interest


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

piques


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I had a dream last night. You kissed me. I was shocked, but it was one of the best dreams I've ever had. But then I realised you had your boyfriend, and then I woke up. It's too bad you were with your ex when we met & I was a crazy little dopehead. You'd be the prefect girl for me. Oh well, you're one of my good friends. And I love you .




Spoiler: 2ndpersonsomanygheyfeelsh8uh8lyfe



It's girls like you who make me wish I could be gay. Please be a total bitch to me or act like how you talk. I had gotten over you & then you fucking *intrude* on my life. Fuck that. It would be so much easier if you gave me one or the other. You are a fucking bitch of the lowest calibre & for that I can't stand you. But once we're together, I would do anything for you. Anything. It's that good a connection. It's girls like you who make me hate them. I call you saying, 'You"re sunglasses are at my house still. Call me & we'll work something out if you want to come by to get them.' And then 3 days later I get, 'Hey! Got your voicemail (after you IGNORE my call), I've been super busy'. I TOLD YOU WHAT THE FUCK TO DO. DON'T REPLY WITH SOME BULLSHIT THAT IN NO WAY EXPEDITES THE SITUATION, YOU FUCKING WOMAN. I *don't* want to see your sunnies EVER again. Because I shouldn't ever see you again. If I had an ounce of self-respect for myself I would never see you again. But I can't fight my feels, because I am weak. You are absolutely ruining me--no, I am allowing myself to be ruined by you. I really don't understand how you can be so sweet in person with words & actions, but then otherwise you're a cold, distant bitch. I'm falling apart & I blame myself because of what you do to me. You are fucking vexxing. But I would look past this in a heartbeat & it is fucked up. I deserve better. Goddammit I will happily settle for this. You fucking cunt.


----------



## gypsiejunkie

You have no right to judge me. you were a shitty mom, i know im not perfect but at least i admit it. Everyone fucking hates you amd thinks your crazy. I am the only one with enough guts to call you out on your bullshit and that is exactly why you hate me. Everytime i see a mothers day card i get pissed. fuck you


----------



## Maya

I think my prayers have been answered, you are not getting transferred to our department because of your horrible work ethic. Your foul mouth and your bitchy attitude won't get you anywhere at least in our company. You have no idea how happy i am that I don't have to put up with you. I am exhausted tonight from too much work because of your inability to multitask but guess what, I am celebrating tonight!!!!

P.S. I guess sucking up didn't work out for ya


----------



## spinchick

I really fucking miss you.....I don't know if I did the right thing. I'm sorry. I know we both hurt each other....but I just want it to be how it was...when we didn't do the shit we do. I hate that. I hate that we lost each other. It tears me to fucking pieces to talk to you....which i HAVE to do everyday. If you take him away from me....I don't know how I will be able to fucking exist.


----------



## pastelcircus

you've gotta let it burnnn~


----------



## Maya

Honestly, why don't you just get lost!!!!! You're even mocking my bestfriend? Who do you think you are to be so happy with her suffering? I feel sorry for your gf and omg now she is pregnant  she has no idea what kind of womanizer and monster you are, and I hope she doesn't suffer. Thank god I dumped you douche bag!


----------



## pastelcircus

you annoy me.


----------



## Illyria99

If you really think _that_ was racist...perhaps I should give you a *real* example.


----------



## mrflowers00

i hope 6 maybe a little more inches is enough cause you ain't doing no better with this dude


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I know you won't find better. Enjoy your stepping stone life to a greater existence.


----------



## ad lib

You need to learn how to properly speak. You don't realize how uneducated and stupid you sound.


----------



## Mariposa

You're so cute.  Why the hell are you not 10 years younger?  Thank you for the gin and tonic and your couch.  I'd have banged you into oblivion if you weren't too old for me and if I wasn't in love with someone else.  Regardless, thanks for not being a creepy douchebag.  I've had quite enough of that. We can be friends for sure.


----------



## skittlesxo

i wish you had more self confidence. your such a catch and you dont even know it. i would change a lot of things in my life for you and you make me want to become a better person. your so different from everyone else i have met. i really like you, i just want you to come over to my house and make you dinner and massage you for hours afterwards. im really gushing over you. i never felt this way in over 3 years. your such a beautiful man. i would marry you and have children with you and go straight, i never wanted any of that but now i do if its with you only. without you i dont know what ill do. i hope you say yes , i know you like me but i cant keep fucking make every move. just say yes.


----------



## Maya

ad lib said:


> You need to learn how to properly speak. You don't realize how uneducated and stupid you sound.





Omg didn't I tell you to back off! I guess you really want another shouting match with me eh?


----------



## HarrytheHead

I want you to move mountains to show me that you love me.


----------



## Boupstarnm

I think I might love you. You're way too good for me. you're the most amazing girl I've ever dated or whatever you wanna call what we're doing. Every day I wake up next to you I can't believe it. I can't believe how this happened. I'm the luckiest guy in the world. Every day you blow my mind.

I'm going to squeeze every drop out of this and soak up every minute.

Now get your ass up and come over here and 'euddle' with me.


----------



## Noodle

Illyria99 said:


> If you really think _that_ was racist...perhaps I should give you a *real* example.



strangely, I identify with this kind of hostility  

is past so all is better

on topic:


k...


----------



## lola

I wish I knew what I want from you. You're so independent and self-contained, you make me laugh and you treat me well but you keep your cards very close to your chest, so I do too. You never compliment me or make me feel like I mean a lot to you, but you text me almost every day and we see each other at least once a week and we have dinner and a good chat and we fuck. You are almost shy around me every time we meet, we're like mates when we hang out but then you cuddle me all night when we go to sleep together. You try to figure out what music I like so you can play it, and you ask what I look for in a man, if I want to see you more often, what I like to do in bed. At the same time you keep reminding me we're not dating and you don't introduce me to some of your friends; I know we met at a sex party but so what? My job is more respectful than yours; no one will ever guess. But then there's me: I didn't invite you to my birthday meal with my friends, I avoid every serious question you ask me which might lead to a "where is this going" discussion. I enjoy being around you, but seeing you too often confuses me. Maybe we're both just too fucked up to allow ourselves to be together... or maybe we're just not in love.


----------



## Spoo

Your lack of motivation to learn and help me conduct my experiments is a real problem, and I may have to release you from my Mutant Pigeon-Rat study.


----------



## Spoo

Mariposa said:


> You're so cute.  Why the hell are you not 10 years younger?  Thank you for the gin and tonic and your couch.  I'd have banged you into oblivion if you weren't too old for me and if I wasn't in love with someone else.  Regardless, thanks for not being a creepy douchebag.  I've had quite enough of that. We can be friends for sure.




Mariposa just friend-zoned you hard, bitch!


----------



## Noodle

maybe love is an illusion two people choose to share

I'm down if you are....


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Illyria99 said:


> If you really think _that_ was racist...perhaps I should give you a *real* example.



Seriously...

Anyways:  fuck you and leave me alone you crazy ass bitch. I'm ready to stop this shit in it's tracks, your fucking unbearable and creepy to be around.


----------



## lola

Noodle said:


> maybe love is an illusion two people choose to share
> 
> I'm down if you are....



That's really sweet


----------



## Pagey

Stop trying to screw me over. I can't tell if you're trying to take complete advantage of me or actually that stupid, but whichever one it is it's not going to work so how about you just stop pissing us both off now. I'm not gonna spend the rest of the year living with a complete freak nor am I going to let you take money that isn't yours and it'd really be easier if you'd just accept that now.

Man I wish I could just say it like that


----------



## manboychef

Why don't you lay right down beside me and whisper in my ear...I would so love to paint a beautiful picture upon my mattress with you. I could hang my sorrow on the corner of your crooked smile, and I can be your strong back and sensibility.


----------



## Noodle

I am happy for you. How could you not know that I don't like being taken for granted?  Does anyone?

You were always too young for me.  Shame really, but I did enjoy our conversations.  More so than the sex to be honest.

Be well and God Bless young one.  It doesn't matter that you don't know how much I cared about you.


----------



## ad lib

fuck you.

that is all.


----------



## Spoo

You know, when I first started working for your stupid company I actually had an ounce of integrity for how your business operates and why your value's are geared toward a certain way.  

Six months into the future and with multiple lawsuits versus some really careless stuff that your legal  dept. should have caught it seems to me like nothing was learned in this debacle.  


Do you remember Malinowski?  The lawyer who asked for a clients RX records?  The surcharge we gave him I spoke to Susan about in her office and said very intently, 

"WHy are we charging $50 for a state law that may prohibit."   Not one month later Malinowski calls up, we get a new lawsuit and ALL charges were suspended until your stupid court verdict thats going tot take two years and that your stupid fucking legal team will sit on the sidelines now but the companies lawyer told them to stay out for now.  


Im not a moral man.  I look out for myself so when and when I got written up again for calling another employee an asshole in private,  Ill play any game I can with your company and send 4chan the details on Main-Frame thats outdated like 10 years.  Ive got a box full of records that I can walk out with and Ive got the help-desk manual on your RX Pro.


----------



## Asclepius

lola said:


> I wish I knew what I want from you. You're so independent and self-contained, you make me laugh and you treat me well but you keep your cards very close to your chest, so I do too. You never compliment me or make me feel like I mean a lot to you, but you text me almost every day and we see each other at least once a week and we have dinner and a good chat and we fuck. You are almost shy around me every time we meet, we're like mates when we hang out but then you cuddle me all night when we go to sleep together. You try to figure out what music I like so you can play it, and you ask what I look for in a man, if I want to see you more often, what I like to do in bed. At the same time you keep reminding me we're not dating and you don't introduce me to some of your friends; I know we met at a sex party but so what? My job is more respectful than yours; no one will ever guess. But then there's me: I didn't invite you to my birthday meal with my friends, I avoid every serious question you ask me which might lead to a "where is this going" discussion. I enjoy being around you, but seeing you too often confuses me. Maybe we're both just too fucked up to allow ourselves to be together... or maybe we're just not in love.




This was really touching...something so genuinely, lovely about it. 



I really liked you.  You let me down (I know I let you down too).  I don't trust you but am trying to pretend that everything is okay and you're buying it.  
To be honest, I never trusted you.
I think about you a lot, too much for me to feel comfortable with.  You will NEVER know 'cause I hate myself for it. :/


----------



## DJRolling

This would be to my best friend, a female who I love very much, and (although this will make the rest odd) I call my sister because we are that close and I care for her that much. 
"Our relationship as it sits makes me happier than anything else in my life. However, is it just me or does it feel like in the end when dating around ends and it's time to spend our lives with the one person that makes us happier than anyone else, it's you and me that grow old together?  We've said dating will ruin our friendship if it ends badly, but when it comes down to nothing but love and compassion I know we can get through anything and everything together. I feel like we're meant to be together, we've always been meant to be together, to be best friends until the time comes to go all in. "


----------



## manboychef

Boy you got my smile and my eyes, just don't turn into me.


----------



## Boupstarnm

Fuck it though. I love every minute whether or not its real. You're the most beautiful girl I've been with. You're amazing inside and out. I'm just going to keep smiling and see how this unfolds.


----------



## Noodle

tred lightly friend

when you turn, after she shows her true colors

all hell might break loose in you


----------



## ay1253

You drive me crazy. I love you. But you kill me at the same time. I wish you could see what your actually worth and what you do to me when I see those cuts on your wrist. You make me feel like I'm not good enough to make you happy and that's why your never sober. Cause I cant even remotely help deal with what you've been through. But you have to let me in for that to work. And you won't because some asshole raped you. You know I'd never hurt you and I treasure you as much as gold, so what   are you afraid of? Id be long gone by now if I wasn't in it for the long run... Damn that felt good


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Ironically your silence tells me everything. With that in mind I think you're the nicest asshole I've ever known, because who the fuck does that shit? Too bad things didn't turn out differently, but we both deserve better in different ways. You have your shit together on a much higher level than I do. Though you do some bullshit I would never do to a person. Oh well, it was fun.


----------



## livetheopiatedream

k are you serious or not. i swear to god if this RS is just advantageous for you at the moment...and if youre emotionally attached to who knows who in whatever country. i mean why else delete conversations right?
i think i need to be back on heroin.


----------



## kytnism

today. exactly one year ago we dali'd (among other things). thats really awesome. 

...kytnism...


----------



## severely etarded

junegreenjeans said:


> Boupstarnm, asking a stranger if he or she is a prostitute?  Charming really.  No, I am not a prostitute but thanks for asking; your kindness is matched by your inner beauty no doubt.
> Weirdo.



nobody asked you if you're a prostitute...


----------



## junegreenjeans

oops


----------



## Jean-Paul

i still feel like your dna particles are part of mine. i feel like we are two parts of one apart like two species of tree in different parts of the country. i know you aren't who you were anymore and i'm not either but deep down....i don't know. if one of us could have been stable. that was the only real, long-lasting love i've ever had. you meant so fucking much to me. it's just a shame. i wonder how i can incorporate always feeling touched by you and moving on now.


----------



## severely etarded

thanks for nothing, bitch.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Fuck your hobbies they suck anyway, all it does is makes less time for "us" the "family" to kick it. Stupid ass wipe.


----------



## severely etarded

You really fucked me up emotionally. I still cry when I listen to certain songs. When I think about the good times we had together.

Once you started smoking crack, nothing else mattered. You disregarded everything good and disconnected yourself. You left me there at our old apartment with the dog you insisted I get for you (when she was a puppy). I grew attached to that dog. I felt like somewhat of a family... That dog was a little pain in the ass, but she was also very sweet and intelligent (for a dog). But you became cold and distant.

I know I was never perfect. But you just gave up and ran away. And when I moved back with my parents, she wouldn't get along with their dog... I had to take her to the pound, and when I explained how she got the bite marks she had, they knew what the proper procedure was for her. Especially when I explained my parents' pitbull got it even worse even though he's bigger.

It brings tears to my eyes. our poor little baby sentenced to die. And I had to take her in, and I don't know if it will ever stop bothering me. It's been nearly a year, and I'm still here... fighting back jumping off the highest bridge in the county. It's not far from here and the thought crosses my mind frequently.

You fucking selfish bitch. You ruined my life. And I feel responsible too, for letting you.


----------



## Mariposa

Dear blank:

It appears we are both newly single.  I'm like, what the hell?  Awesome!  I have had a crush on you for years.

That person who promised you a good life did not deliver.  You so do not need that nonsense.  I'd be ever so pleased to help you get over it.  I have a good, self-made life, I don't pull the bullshit your ex did, you don't pull the bullshit my exes did...

So who's flying where again?  I think it's better in my state. I lived in yours and it was, well, what it was.  If the worlds would not assplode, let's at least consider this.  And always there are adventures for your intelligent young daughter.  

Let's get this right if at all.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## junegreenjeans

*something about sticking it where the sun don't shine, rotating and repeating......


----------



## tamarinds

Pregnant


----------



## ad lib

I want to jump every single bone in your body


----------



## LilbabiC

Brian, I  have two words for  you:  Soap  and Water.  oh  and  two more: toothpaste and deoderant.  I think  your new nickname  is  going to be pig pen. Why bother to wear Armani suits when you  don't  shower.  I  promise  you won't melt  from the water.


----------



## severely etarded

LilbabiC said:


> Brian, I  have two words for  you:  Soap  and Water.  oh  and  two more: toothpaste and deoderant.  I think  your new nickname  is  going to be pig pen. Why bother to wear Armani suits when you  don't  shower.  I  promise  you won't melt  from the water.



just give Brian a box of soap, toothbrush, deodorant for secret santa.


----------



## Boupstarnm

Babe, can we kick these bitches out and go to sleep?

I wanna cuddle and hold you. I wanna kiss your neck and make you moan. I wanna make you smile and see those eyes.

I'm so stupid in love with you. Fuck.


----------



## DJRolling

we do drugs together damn near every night because we enjoy it and are best friends, but "us" feels so right id even stop my subs if drug use is something that's a deal breaker. I want to be anything and everything you want me to. all I wanna be is yours forever, with you as mines.


----------



## Maya

You are the most unreasonable boss I've ever had!!!!! Just because you are the boss doesn't mean your decisions are always right. You can't have all the stuff ready for your ass if they are short staffed so get a grip already!!!!


----------



## oldirtybizza

Thanks for wasting all my precious energy , thanks for wasting my time , thanks for being the person I've been the most attracted to and had the best sex of my life and ruining my remaining future fucks because I know they won't compare, looking back your pussy was your most redeeming feature. you're ability to fuck matched only by my lack of fucks given about you anymore.
thanks for being such a horrible mean bitch,  crushing my fucking spirit as some sort of revenge for the things I did wrong which weren't 1/10th as bad as the shit you put me through. Seriously did you have to go about it like that , could have been on good terms said it just wasn't working, I understand that shit you think I'm the type of pussy to stick around if the milk goes sour, but you had to try to destroy me as a person and try to make me as fucked up and unstable as you are , no chance. you coulda at least hit me up down the line and said sorry how it went down.
I'm sorry not because I ever want you back in my life , but because I should have been a better person and even a bitch like you didn't deserve some of my actions regardless of how you treated me. I'm sorry for not always being the bigger person because at least i wouldn't have to admit to myself that I did my part to destroy something beautiful.
It's been a while but the thought of you still infuriates me and fills me with sadness, infuriates me even more because I know I probably don't even cross your mind despite how long it lasted and how much of myself I put into  it to keep it afloat.
Fuck you for making me feel you were someone worth prioritizing over myself and for destabilising my shit at an already low point in my life and I've barely been a day sober since , fuck me for not manning up to it and instead hiding and drugging it away.
I said you would be in my heart forever, wrong you're in the part of my brain that deals with memories of disappointment and regret because if I ever think of you again that's all you'll ever be.
I didn't ever tell you this because I don't want to act like you did , I don't need you to feel my negativity as revenge , my revenge is going to be my happiness and a life well lived and full of beautiful moments and you will never have a clue what you'll be missing.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I failed again. 

I'm a liar.


----------



## TweakFace

Honestly you're beautiful and I want to make love with you but I don't think we're that compatible together...


----------



## Pagey

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> I failed again.
> 
> I'm a liar.



Ah, hope you're not doing too bad


----------



## Mariposa

You tried the other night to convince me why I shouldn't leave you.  It didn't work.  

Sure, you took a day off for me?  How gracious of you.  You were the one that fucked up the plan, not me, and my walking away made probably the strongest statement.  I am well aware that I have a strong personality.  I can't outdo you in that regard, though - you really pissed me off.  But thanks for the reminders.  I expect that my Monday is going better than yours.  Enjoy the leftovers by yourself, asshole.


----------



## Maya

You are a very immature man and to think you are at your age wow unbelievable. Before you judge other people maybe you should check yourself first and work on your issues?


----------



## Pagey

I wish you'd be more supportive and at least try to understand...


----------



## Bob Loblaw

LilbabiC said:


> Soap  and Water.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AIO3rOaOc8

~~~~~~~~~~~~


You're crazy as fuck.


----------



## pastelcircus

I like you, damnit.


----------



## Serotonin101

pastelcircus said:


> I like you, damnit.


well youre quite smashing yourself my dear


----------



## alasdairm

Maya said:


> You are a very immature man and to think you are at your age wow unbelievable. Before you judge other people maybe you should check yourself first and work on your issues?





Pagey said:


> I wish you'd be more supportive and at least try to understand...





pastelcircus said:


> I like you, damnit.


these seem fairly innocuous. why can't you say them to the person's face?

alasdair


----------



## junegreenjeans

I'm a tough little package, built strong but your bigger than me and though I love you dearly, when you've really tied one on and you think your just playing around, it doesn't feel like playing at all.  When I ask you to stop with a giggle in my voice you still get defensive and metamorph into a very drunk three year old that cannot walk.  I can't say that to your face.


----------



## Animal Mother

The next time that I say hi to a girl that I think is cute, and she rolls her eyes or blows me off I'm going to..

me:"hey, what was that about? WHat you just did there"
Her:"I'm not in the mood for.../ I'm tired of.../ You think that just because..."
Me:"Bitch, I'm fucking gay. I was just being nice and saying hi to you. Good job on being a total bitch!"

I get approached by women that I'm not attracted to, and I'm never an asshole to them. Don't fucking use me to stroke your ego.


----------



## pastelcircus

alasdairm said:


> these seem fairly innocuous. why can't you say them to the person's face?
> 
> alasdair


i can, for me it's a matter of timing.

dude already knows, but still.


----------



## Pagey

alasdairm said:


> these seem fairly innocuous. why can't you say them to the person's face?
> 
> alasdair



I have, but sadly there's only so many times I can say it when he just doesn't see the problem...


----------



## BeckyLee

Honey,
It pains me so to see you struggling through an eating disorder when I've been there, done that, and don't ever want to see anyone go down that road again. You think I don't notice that you starve yourself all day, and then binge eat every other day? :/ We've even already talked about it! The reason you can't work out as intensely as I do is because you're NOT EATING. The human body is a beautiful thing, and needs to be fueled for all the wonderful things it can do! How can I make you see that??


----------



## fluffyboxofkittens

Screw you mom for your inability to stand up for what is right and protect your kids. Fuck you and your guilt. You don't get to run and hide in your tears now that you have to face what happened.


----------



## skittlesxo

-i fucking HATE you, your such an in denial bitch who always made me feel like you never cared or loved me in the end. I understand where you come from?, but what about where i come from??? ...from your actions that had a strong impression on me what did you think was going to happen to me with no motherly support? I wish i could tell you i love you and im sorry but you cant even say sorry or admit your wrong doings. I miss you and im sad sometimes..then i think ok the times that you fucking hurt me so bad. you said it was my fault i was raped and that i was a whore and slut and i was disgusting. well, i showed you and turned into what you said i was.i showed you what a real whore was and now here i am at 25 still whoring and trying to get my life together i feel as if i was not given a chance to be something with my life. its been 4 years since i talked to you ..the last time you tried to get me thrown in jail and lied to my lawyer like WTF who fucking does that im your first born blood daughter. I FUCKING HATE YOU. yet your new husbands sisters son died and we went to rehab together and you FUCKING CARE MORE ABOUT HIM THAN ME?DID YOU EVEN THINK WHAT I FUCKING WENT THROUGH WORKING THE STREET AND SHOOTING UP WITH JUNKIES THAT WERE DECADES OLDER THAN ME WHEN I WAS 17??? DO YOU HAVE A FUCKING CLUE THE PAIN AND HEARTACHE I FEEL????? I WISH YOU LOVED ME BECAUSE I WISH WE HAD A NORMAL RELATIONSHIP I MISS YOU FUCK I LOVE YOU YOUR STILL MY MOTHER BUT I CANT PUSH PAST THESE CYNICAL FEELINGS.I wish you never gave up on me i love you so fucking much but i know ill never see you again or talk to you ..ever. my feelings are confused and collide together but all in all a fucking hate you bitch.how could you have done those things to me??i have so much to say but you will never know.



-


----------



## junegreenjeans

I don't know what to say to you.  I know you were young when you had me and my bio Dad was rough with you and after you left him, you struggled to keep us fed and sheltered.  I'll always hold that close and remember the times you were my superstar.  But why did you kick me out into those strange city streets when I was only 16, shortly after you married your good man.  You went from being my Mother to looking at me like I was some unwelcome strange and threatening woman in your house?  This made me feel so lost and weird, very much so.   It was obvious; couldn't stay there; had to leave.  No place to go but wouldn't stay there.  Well I survived.  Dodged the drugs and the easy money offers and starved instead.  Had to quit school to work full time at the most shitty of jobs to make ends meat and I did, survive.  Became of age, started tending bar and attending school in the days but I'd be lying if I claimed it didn't affect my academic prospects.  It did.
It's tough Mum.  I know you don't like me.  But your just a woman doing the best she can for what she's got going on; I need to remember this each time I see you and love you for all our faults; but I am weary of you now; protective of myself and the energy I allow around me.  I have often felt you mean to harm me and sense you battle with this yourself.  I can't imagine how that would make one feel.  I know you had your own rough time growing up and I hope your able to heal one day  but I cannot allow you to project your unjust energies onto me.  But I will care for you when you are old and need me once again.


----------



## soaring peace

I'm glad I didnt cheat on you the other day


----------



## bdomihizayka

You're such a lost soul. I really don't appreciate the way you treated me. I gave you everything, physically and mentally... and you took me for granted... and now after you broke up with me, you want to be in my life again in some form or another? I don't think so... I love you, as love never dies, but there's times to move on.... and I pray you never hurt another man like you did you, and I hope you find peace in your inner being.


----------



## DJRolling

we all feel down sometimes and trying to make something out of yourself from nothing really isn't easy.  however, this is called living real life and constantly bitching about tiny problems that thousands of people top every second to everyone that cares about you will alienate them all sooner or later.  it's about time to either put up or shut up, make a real life choice, a change, or just accept the petty crap that bothers you way to fucking much.  your loved ones will only put up with so much dude.

this is to me, I guess I could have used a mirror?


----------



## modelskinny

It'd be great if you figured out how to stop being so damn selfish and gave a shit about the people in your life you claim to care about.


----------



## Maya

alasdairm said:


> these seem fairly innocuous. why can't you say them to the person's face?
> 
> alasdair



Because saying to this person would create chaos as he has anger issues.


----------



## pastelcircus

I have a harder time telling you that I like you than I do telling you my deepest, darkest secrets and for this I am sorry. I have noticed how you slip in that you 'luv' me from time to time, don't think that I haven't. Honestly I've almost said it back each time and on random occasions but second guess myself and the moment slips away, by the time I get around to saying it it just feels irrelevant.

I do love you though and have for some time, hopefully I let it slip soon because I feel that you deserve to know.

see you later,
-bugatti buns


----------



## modelskinny

learn how to fucking communicate in a respectful manner. you're pissing me off.


----------



## Noodle

I miss you

and you


and you 







and you








and you...


----------



## CaseFace

Babe... It's extremely disappointing when we are out all evening at some event, constantly hinting at the crazy wild sex we're going to have together when we get home, then when we finally get home you want to relax. Eat. Watch TV. And then you fall asleep. Wtf happened to the crazy wild sex?? Can't we get home and rip each others clothes off for once? Right away? Get really hot and passionate and wild? I know we have AMAZING sex babe, but just not on the timeline that I'm constantly lead to believe by your behavior. If you think you might not feel that great or just don't feel like it for whatever reason, THATS FINE! Just tell me before we spend 3 hours building it up with our words and behavior while out, and then not following through when we get home. 

/horny. Lame. Sitting on the floor awake with my laptop while she's in bed asleep.


----------



## Noodle

awwwwwww

hope she saves some for you in the near future


----------



## Dr Pepper

You are a sociopath, perhaps a psychopath, and you have hurt many people.  Not just emotionally; you have physically devestated many people.  Myself included.  I'm still trying to find someone to fix the damage you inflicted.  You and your staff and their false promises.  You aren't a god.  You are an overexalted sadistic liar who should be renounced his liscence to practice because of the horrors you have been causing in many lives.  Your follow up is nil.  You cannot see when you are wrong.  I'm going to burn you to the ground if nobody else does first.


----------



## Pagey

I did something I really shouldn't have 
I wish I could tell you but it just doesn't work that way...


----------



## junegreenjeans

I don't want to leave you.  I want to stay   but this daily mess is draining me big time.  I begin to wonder if I enable you.  Do you not see what your doing to us?  Do you not care?  Are you content watching me become worn and burnt out as I clean your cans and empty your c  buts.
You were the light of my life and meeting you was the greatest.  
You got us a house to live in and by all accounts, I believed in you.  But years it's been of the same ol same ol every day, every night.  Do you want me to break?  Long time it took to find you.  I was already broken and mended.  I thought I was safe now  but after all this time, I am starting to feel threatened by your actions.

I love you with all of my heart.
Please   stop breaking us.


----------



## black53

girl no1:

i've loved you for years

(can't say it cause she's in a happy serious relationship with someone else and i don't want to even think about destroying that to get a chance with her.... she's happy now and i'm happy for her)

girl no2:

fuck you bitch

(she's not worth the effort of contacting her)


----------



## gr33n3y3z

Come on I need you, please come here ASAP.


----------



## DJRolling

I know im in legal trouble and my license is gone, I know you don't drive. but when I said that id walk across town to your house at any time I meant it why cant you put any effort into seeing me? all you have to do is say "come here" and ill figure it out. I need you. I really fucking need you isn't this what best friends are for?


----------



## Illyria99

I used to get all nervous when you were around...I'd check myself in the mirror every 15 minutes....just wanting to look perfect so you'd notice. 

Now, I can't stand you. You're fatter, look like shit, and have the nerve to be arrogant. Fuck you. DIE.


----------



## Animal Mother

Bitch, Text me back. I'm fucking needy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Please stop sending me pictures of yourself in scantily clad clothes with messages like "I wish you were here to hold me (*love heart and smilie combination*)". No wait, please send me more. Or don't send them. I dunno. You are doing my head in, but I'll act like I know what you're up to.


----------



## severely etarded

I was thinking of someone else when we fucked last night


----------



## lola

^ yep, definitely one to keep quiet about  

To you: are you trying to confuse me on purpose? You said from the offset you aren't into relationships, then told me you're on a dating website (so I figure, you don't want to date me but might date others), then make me feel bad about seeing other guys, making sure you see me at least once a week but telling me we're not dating (except from the times you say that's not the case and insinuating you'd like to take things further), having good sex but only snuggling me in bed; outside bed we're like mates. 

You keep your cards so close to your chest trying to talk to you is like a mental game of poker, or chess. I've given up trying to understand you, and anyway it's not my job. And even thought my job _is_ trying to understand people, I need them to collaborate with me to help me understand, not play stupid mind games. I give up; as far as I'm concerned we're casual, just like you said in the beginning. This suits me fine. If you want to get closer you might just have to learn to spell it out.


----------



## BeckyLee

And I like you.
And I like you,
I like you, 
I like you,
I like you,
I like you.


----------



## soaring peace

You didnt deserve that promotion, I did.
Yeah i'm jealous but so what ? Your achievements were a result of me carrying you.
Now im not around you're failing and that makes me smile.
You text me about your teenage, first world problems when Im facing proper, grown-up stress and have never had it harder.

Your boyfriend hasn't got a drug problem, he's just a twat.


----------



## blue1995

I use drugs so I don't act like you.


----------



## BeckyLee

I like you, but the fact that your mom is my main customer adds a certain amount of yellow/red cautionary tape around you. That and the fact that I'm 7 yrs older than you.


----------



## soundsystem00

My life was starting to finally have some order and you brought chaos and pain back to it. 

Pain like I've never experienced before. 

And you think it's my fault. 

Fuck you, you psychotic fucking cunt.


----------



## ricardo08

I finally did it. It took 2~ years but I did it.
You said you couldn't get me out of your head for the entire following day.
You said you always want to be around me.
You said you feel safe with me. But you said you can't do it, "we've just moved in together", "we have been best friends for so long, I can't do this"
You weren't lying to me with the things you said, I know that. And I know you're still grieving the death of your father. So I understand.
You don't know what you want. Actually, all you know you want is your dad back. I understand. I will back off and give you time, and be there for you at the same time, if you need me.
Maybe one day we will make it work, but for now I have to try with all of me to go back to how it was before I opened myself up to you. All while under the same roof. It will be tough, but for you, I can do it.

[SIZE=-5]No girl has ever made me into such a cheeseball before, fuck.[/SIZE]


----------



## Mariposa

It is a road named Old Priest Grade where I fell for you.  I was driving, because you hate driving and I had a car.  It was my birthday and I knew the way home. 

On our excursion, we were diverted by fucking chain control and I found us a place to sleep, food, and vegan beer.  It was a small space, but for that moment, it became home.  And you were a trouper about it, you were awesome.

I miss my birthday.  I miss your sarcasm, your intelligence, your knowledge.  While you remain a peripheral part of my life, I still miss my birthday that year.  The Universe provided me with a beautiful present in the form of you.

The road will never be the same without you.


----------



## Noodle

If I was going to kill myself, a telephone cord would just not do.


----------



## BeckyLee

Mariposa said:


> It is a road named Old Priest Grade where I fell for you.  I was driving, because you hate driving and I had a car.  It was my birthday and I knew the way home.
> 
> On our excursion, we were diverted by fucking chain control and I found us a place to sleep, food, and vegan beer.  It was a small space, but for that moment, it became home.  And you were a trouper about it, you were awesome.
> 
> I miss my birthday.  I miss your sarcasm, your intelligence, your knowledge.  While you remain a peripheral part of my life, I still miss my birthday that year.  The Universe provided me with a beautiful present in the form of you.
> 
> The road will never be the same without you.


Simply beautiful.


----------



## kytnism

im _really_ looking forward to seeing you tonight.

...kytnism...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Babe, U confuse me with the level of commitment u r demonstrating, im not sure I can do the same in return...sorry if that hurts u. I think I love u, but I'm not 100 per cent sure yet. Also, there are 2 other girls flirting that I have been ignoring....I wish u could know what u mean to me without me making blind, misjudged statements, especially those words I know u really want to hear, but right now I can't talk shit to u due to past mistakes...when it happens, they will be true, meaningful statements, which is what I really want them to be.


----------



## Pagey

I need to know what happened.
I know you'd been going through some horrible things this year but I thought you were doing better. You were so ridiculously strong, I thought you'd manage to pull through this as you always did. I really thought one day you'd manage to get the good life you deserved and have been cheated out of.
I should have come to visit you in Milan a few weeks ago, you can't imagine how much I regret not doing it. Our few days together were some of the best of my life and it would bring a smile to my face every time we managed to speak since. I'm so grateful I had the opportunity to meet you and I wish I could've gotten to know you even better.
You mean so much to me Tom, I can't believe you're gone. I just can't.
I've been looking through your pictures sobbing for the past half-hour. I wish I'd had the chance to tell you just how much you meant to me; just how special a person you were.

Rest in peace Tom, I really hope you're happier now. You're going to be incredibly missed.


----------



## BeckyLee

Pagey said:


> I need to know what happened.
> I know you'd been going through some horrible things this year but I thought you were doing better. You were so ridiculously strong, I thought you'd manage to pull through this as you always did. I really thought one day you'd manage to get the good life you deserved and have been cheated out of.
> I should have come to visit you in Milan a few weeks ago, you can't imagine how much I regret not doing it. Our few days together were some of the best of my life and it would bring a smile to my face every time we managed to speak since. I'm so grateful I had the opportunity to meet you and I wish I could've gotten to know you even better.
> You mean so much to me Tom, I can't believe you're gone. I just can't.
> I've been looking through your pictures sobbing for the past half-hour. I wish I'd had the chance to tell you just how much you meant to me; just how special a person you were.
> 
> Rest in peace Tom, I really hope you're happier now. You're going to be incredibly missed.


 & condolences!...


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Shut the fuck up and give me my pills bitch!!!!  

You taunt me with them after taking my money and being a complete fucking bitch to me from the second I got in your car. Then you had me drive me home in ylur car while yo u continued to belittle me and talk shit to me.

I'm sick of  you fucking with me being a bitch to me over nothing.
What you are stressed? Fiending? Numb with some fuvked up rage?
Doesnt mean ylu can rip me limb from limb every time your down. Dont you think.I'm ever down? You'd sure notice if  acted liie yl u. But I don't because I'm an adult and your fuckin nuts.

You ruin our plans and blame me every time. Will you ever catch on.

With the way you last talked to me ylu will be lucky if I ever speak to you again.

Oh surprise you kept my pills.

Cas+malt liquoer=                    /


----------



## Robv5

I still love you


----------



## BeckyLee

*We all want the sweet, fleshy part, but no one wants the pits.*

I am so sorry. You can't make me love you any more than I can make you NOT love me.


I am so sorry.


----------



## DJRolling

I miss you, I care about you, I just want to spend time with you I know I've done some fucked up shit but all I want is my little sister back. why can't we sit on the couch and watch MTV reality shows and get high like we used to? I've never been happier than on that damn couch with you dude...


----------



## Boupstarnm

I love you more than any girl I've ever met. Every fucking day I'm blown away with your beauty. I can't believe that you love me. I can't believe the universe/god/whatever would bless me with this time together. After years of pain and suffering it's as if everything I ever wanted was thrown in my lap. I want to marry you, I wanna have kids. I want you to be a part of my life forever. 

And you don't know I'm writing this as we sit next to each other but I'm pretty sure you feel the same way. Fuck this is scary. Don't let me fuck this up please. It's hard not to be insecure with someone as amazing as you....fuck I'm silly stupid shaking my head, can't believe it, every moment is better than the last in love with you Emily.


----------



## lola

Boupstarnm said:


> I love you more than any girl I've ever met. Every fucking day I'm blown away with your beauty. I can't believe that you love me. I can't believe the universe/god/whatever would bless me with this time together. After years of pain and suffering it's as if everything I ever wanted was thrown in my lap. I want to marry you, I wanna have kids. I want you to be a part of my life forever.
> 
> And you don't know I'm writing this as we sit next to each other but I'm pretty sure you feel the same way. Fuck this is scary. Don't let me fuck this up please. It's hard not to be insecure with someone as amazing as you....fuck I'm silly stupid shaking my head, can't believe it, every moment is better than the last in love with you Emily.



That's so lovely, why don't you let her read this?? Awwwww mushy


----------



## DJRolling

(I turn to this thread often it seems)
um, plain and simple, i'm seriously worried I have ruined your life and it's just a matter of time.  you know that fulfilling your wants, desires, curiosities, dreams, etc. is all I ever want to do and it makes me really happy to do it.  i'm sure you knew that if you asked enough times I would take you to my meth smoker friend's house so you could try it.  that might mean you are somewhat accountable but you know me, I will always blame myself if this ends up causing serious problems for you, or worse.  it doesn't help that you have been steadily distancing yourself from me to the point that I don't feel like family I don't feel like anything. I know we had problems, most of which were the result of our goddamn meth binges and the way I react to lack of sleep or coming down.  was it that? if I try to talk about what happened to us you insist everythings fine and that i'm being weird but fuck you we used to be together in person or talking in some way from wake up to fall sleep and now I literally never hear from you unless it's about LEMME GUESS... yeah, meth, or something you just need an answer for.  it's like you're my sister you're my blood until this new recreational activity began we were the same person sweetheart, we knew all the same things had all the same thoughts because we told each other everything and spend at least 90% of our free time together.  and ok, I thought it too sometimes and we had been told by people multiple times that maybe we spent more time together than boy/girl siblings of our age should. I could believe that's true but I've seen you once in three weeks and gotten MAYBE a couple dozen texts, most of which were just from a two hour period, in the same three weeks.  and of course, when I saw you it was by shear coincidence that we were both at, NOWAY, my meth smoking friend's house spending the night.  I know that a month or so ago I really stopped being able to handle myself I was a complete wreck in many ways most of which had no reason to be bothering me. you gave me advice, I took it, it helped and so have other things, and people.  I'm miles ahead of where I was mentally, emotionally back then even though I have a long way to go.  I feel like I can treat you closer to how I used to. no random lashing out, crying fits, non sense, as you so lovingly called it to your friends, "emo bullshit". I feel like I've made enough progress to not alienate you or upset you more but I feel like you want nothing to do with me and since you won't reply to my calls, texts, etc. how am I supposed to tell you that I'm feeling so much better.

 I love you and care about you more than anything, i'm afraid I hurt your future, you disappeared, I got my shit together somewhat but at this point I think that what I did in the past or anything specific doesn't matter to you anymore. it just plain feels like you'd rather I have absolutely no part in your life other than the parts I have to play. you do this to your (insignificantly) older brother and best friend, blood, the guy who didn't judge you when you fucked up and just calmly figured out exactly how to go about getting an appt. at the nearest abortion clinic. thank god we didn't have to follow through. point is, you treat someone whom you mean the world to, and currently feels terrible about things his done and just wants to make it right, like they don't exist. i'll be honest, unless im channeling these thoughts through typing it here or talking to someone about it, it makes me wish I was dead. for various reasons. like my last post here says I just wanna chill and talk and have fun which is what I thought you wanted and for a bit I couldn't do it but I feel like I can now I just need the chance. bye.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Seriously, with all the effort I'm putting in to this, trying so hard to getting better, trying so hard to solve our relationship problems, if it's all for nothing and if it's not even being recognised, why the fuck should I even bother??? Seriously give me one good reason why I should even bother trying anymore.


----------



## modelskinny

I'm sorry that I'm not trying hard enough to quit drinking. I know you're scared for me. And I'm even more scared because I think I may lose you before I really have the strength to stay sober. I'm trying. 4 days, then I give in and deal with the intense guilt, and repeat the process. To you, I'm sure I just look like I don't care enough or that I'm weak. But you've never been an addict. I don't think you will ever understand.


----------



## Noodle

I didn't realize that I had never forgiven you.

If I felt you had changed, then I would not have been as angry at you for taking my affections for granted.

You are going to hurt someone very badly again.

I am just glad it is not going to be me.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I got arrested. I want your advice. I love you so much, Dad. I honestly _never_ thought I would feel this way, but I miss everyone on your side of the family. Grandmommy, Grandaddy, Kane, Becky, Marty, Jennifer, Christine, Elle, Elizabeth, John, Patrick, Max. I'm so fucking alone up here. I spend my days off drinking life away (which I'm doing now) and rotting. I can't fucking stand it. I hate this city I hate everyone in it I hate it I hate it I hate it. Goddammit


----------



## Boupstarnm

Back to this thread. Maybe the 10th time, all about you.

I feel like I say so much nice stuff about you that you cant believe me. But every day is a dream with you. Thanks for putting up with my nonsense. If I get to hold you in my arms till the new year my mind will melt.

If we make a year together, I'll make an ass of myself and try to marry you.

I really am not sure but fairly certain I died when I OD'ed on phenazepam. This is all my mind's creation because there is no way I deserve something this good. You're perfect for me in every way possible. I know say it at least twice a week but how do you live your life when everything you ever wanted falls into your undeserving lap?

You're my dream girl in every way possible. Now what? Where do I go from here? I know you love me. You're my dreams come true. What do you do when your dreams come true but you know you don't deserve it?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I still haven't had a blowjob from you; I wonder if you are any good at giving them. I think next time we make love I will offer to go down on you and perhaps go 69er style


----------



## BeckyLee

<snip>


----------



## DexterMeth

n3ophy7e said:


> Seriously, with all the effort I'm putting in to this, trying so hard to getting better, trying so hard to solve our relationship problems, if it's all for nothing and if it's not even being recognised, why the fuck should I even bother??? Seriously give me one good reason why I should even bother trying anymore.


Follow your heart.


----------



## Benwise

I'm sorry I dated your friend instead of you. I did it out of guilt, I felt bad and regret it. Even though I got a lot from the relationship, like the courage to go to rehab and get sober, I still believe if I would have just followed my heart I would have never ended up shooting up heroin. You encourage me to do what I'm afraid of doing (like further treatment, while giving me words to hang on to while I'm gone), you're beautiful, smart, strong, and I'm so happy we're still friends. I consider you my best friend and I love you. You're everything I've ever wanted and you make me happy. I hope I make you happy too. You're the best. You deserve nothing but happiness and a great life, I work hard and use that as a goal to stay sober and do better because I would love to continue to be a part of your life (friend, love, etc). You're the best. Don't ever doubt it. I've always seen it and I hope you see it too.

And sorry I'm too afraid to confront my feelings. You did 1.5 years ago when you told me you liked me and I ended up with my now ex, I just wish and hope that maybe you still do because just the idea of it being possible makes me smile


----------



## DJRolling

Why I am sitting here doing something we always used to do together, that I never woulda done if it wasn't for you? Why aren't you here by my side both physically and emotionally? Why can I tell you're awake yet I'm afraid to say a word to you because not getting a reply hurts more than you not saying something to me first? Why am I asking any of this when you told me we would always be as close as we were? Why am I clogging up this thread full of other people when I should feel comfortable saying I need you to your face?


----------



## LadyElaine

You said you resent me because I moved out.  well, i resent you because I even HAD to move out.  Maybe if you didn't act like an overgrown irresponsible teenager all the time, I wouldn't have moved out.  Maybe if you put me first just one stinking time, I wouldn't have moved out.  Im tired of you not taking responsibility for your own actions.  Your life is just one cop-out after another.  Its always someone else's fault, never yours.  Before I die, I would love to see you held accountable for SOMETHING.


----------



## mrflowers00

i'm not cofindent in trying to get a gf but i'm great at getting chicks to fuck me... does that make me sound like a man slut


----------



## modelskinny

If you truly are pregnant, I'm elated. I'm excited to be an aunt. But you're not ready to be a mother yet, and I'm scared that you don't realize it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Are you hinting to me that we should marry so you can get a visa here? I sincerely hope not. Stop worrying about the future and enjoy what we have right now. Forget about a few months time, just enjoy the now.


----------



## axl blaze

thanks for everything baby... just thanks. I don't think I've ever gotten along with someone this well and I don't think I've ever fallen in love so quickly. I would be cautious and stop for a second and say "hey this is going all too fast," but it's not because everything about us has been nothing if not natural

I've never opened up to someone as much as I have to you. normally I don't like to show my weaknesses to anybody, much less a lady I am courting. but I feel so safe with you. you make me a better person

you're like a dream come true and I hope no one ever pinches me


----------



## Bill

Bob Loblaw said:


> I got arrested. I want your advice. I love you so much, Dad.



What's stopping you from calling him, Bobby boy?


----------



## Neezer

I told you I was cancerous to peoples lives. Not only do I fuck mine up, but I brought you down with me. Why do you still stay with me? Why do you still love me?


...I don't know why, but I'm just never able to get that question out of my throat when we're having  to  conversations. Heh.


----------



## Survival0200

Would you like to go out with me?

Yes, that can be hard to ask, especially if you're shy. 

Also:

Do you like me? (I like you so much.)


----------



## Bardeaux

I really wish I could be there with you today. 

I'm thinking about you all the time and I hope everything is amazing for you all day


----------



## kytnism

hey doll,

            youre in the shower right now, and im just overwhelmed with emotion. this is your last year as a child, before reaching your teens (such a giant step in a woman’s life). im so proud of you. you are the most amazing little lady i could have ever wished for. you are an intelligent, charismatic, good and moral person that leaves no man behind. your compassion for everything around you is inspirational. youre such a sweet and gentle soul and im so blessed to be apart of your life. youre everything i could have wished for and more as a parent, my gosh i love you so much and wish you the very best this birthday (and many more to come). happy birthday my darling girl. 

ps. if you were wondering, you totally look badass in your new docs and galaxy skirt 

...kytnism...


----------



## Bob Loblaw

^Awwes.



Bill said:


> What's stopping you from calling him, Bobby boy?



I don't think he is OK with me drinking post-rehab & that's what the charge is about.

I passed you on the sidewalk downtown today. How fucking random to see you when I was just talking to my co-worker who also knows you about how I'd love to talk to you, but I don't know how to un-awkwardly start a conversation on-line with a girl I've only seen but never actually spoken to before. It would've been great if you hadn't been on the phone, but now I have a reason to talk to you on-line :3


----------



## axl blaze

aww Kyt you just brought a tear to my eye - or no I mean I was just cutting up some onions!!

I hope to have a baby-girl one day. I would treat her like a Princess


----------



## modelskinny

kytnism said:


> hey doll,
> 
> youre in the shower right now, and im just overwhelmed with emotion. this is your last year as a child, before reaching your teens (such a giant step in a woman’s life). im so proud of you. you are the most amazing little lady i could have ever wished for. you are an intelligent, charismatic, good and moral person that leaves no man behind. your compassion for everything around you is inspirational. youre such a sweet and gentle soul and im so blessed to be apart of your life. youre everything i could have wished for and more as a parent, my gosh i love you so much and wish you the very best this birthday (and many more to come). happy birthday my darling girl.
> 
> ps. if you were wondering, you totally look badass in your new docs and galaxy skirt
> 
> ...kytnism...




you're the best mom, kytn. this made me tear up.


----------



## n3ophy7e

How much longer is this going to go on for?? I miss you so much it's unreal. I have no idea what is going on in your head, how you feel about us, where I stand, nothing. I feel so lost.


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

We have been together/married a long time. Half of our lives actually.

I know I am a man. You fell in love with me, had children with me, etc.

But the older I get the more I question my sexual identity. I know you know this already but I don't think you quite understand how deeply confused I am.

I think I'm a woman. I know that makes no sense but somehow inside of me it makes more and more sense as the days progress.

How do we proceed? How do I honestly open up and talk to you about this? If I'm just confused and need some serious psychological help then so be it. But... what if these thoughts are genuine? I cannot destroy you like that. 

What the hell do I do from here?


----------



## xstayfadedx

Every fucking time.  Why must you do this?  Why must you mess up over and over, especially around times like these?  We've missed so much because of your stupid choices and have been unable to share some special moments... moments that celebrate huge milestones, moments that mean so much.  And today's our day, but you're not with me because you choose to fuck up and be selfish, just like usual.  I fucking give up.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I wish you could see how much happier you would be with me instead of her. You know what I can give & you see how she treats you. There's so much more I would say to you, but yenno what? I *can't* make you see it. You'll never see it. So I've given up. But you know what else? That sick fucker who raped you? He's dead. Fucking dead.


----------



## Noodle

I can love you. I do love you.

That will always be.


----------



## axl blaze

so you a second sex dream about me? Jesus bald-headed Christ that is the hottest thing I've ever heard. I feel so honored to be able to penetrate your astral plane in such a way

well, every time I touch myself I think about you. hah. if that ain't true love I don't know what is


----------



## Mariposa

_(this is to a member of my immediate family)_

I'm going to be stuck with you for 4 days next week.  You've only visited this city once, and your itinerary is full.  This is going to be a test of us being really able to make it work.  I'm your business partner, we designated this as vacation time, so get packing and make that flight on time.  I'll be there to fetch you.  Happy Thanksgivukkah.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I'm really bored right now and tired of getting ditched.  I kind of want to call you right now so we can hangout and what not...  However, I don't know if that would be weird?  Fuck.


----------



## lovegluegunnin

Babe....I love you, and you're wonderful but you have got to stop sucking your thumb.


----------



## angeleyes

I want to tell you

I feel hung up and I don't know why

I don't mind

I could wait for-ev-er

I've got time


----------



## skittlesxo

i cannot even tell anymore, are you gay?


----------



## kytnism

im making record of this so that neither you or i forget.

"im LOTS of heartbreaks away from growing cold"

and this why i love the shit out of you. so wise 

...kytnism...


----------



## Jabberwocky

I like that I can say almost anything to you without you going nuts like my last long term partner would. With you, I can be real, I can be me. When I see you later today I'll try remember to tell you that you're a special one  Love no longer feels like a battlefield


----------



## Boupstarnm

You may not be with me for all the right reasons but I know what we have is real. Your eyes can't lie. You make me happier than any girl ever. 

All I'm concerned with is how much time I have left. Cuz it's gonna take forever to get over you. No one can compare to you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

OK. Saying to me "what if I'm pregnant" is sending sirens off in my head. Don't fuck with me!! Please. Do NOT fuck with me. Even though your lying right next to me and have no idea what I'm writing right now, you must get the impression that you are freaking me out. Tomorrow: pregnancy test time. 

One more time, please do not fuck with me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

We have a pregnancy test, but now you are acting like you don't need to use it! Damn, girl! You fuck with my head, but I love it!! (She is laying in between my spread legs, facing the same way as me and using her computer right now as a write this, so it's pretty funny me posting here!!) :D


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I think I have an abscess .
It was nice to get a message from you out of the blue. That's not how most of my relationships work & it's a welcomed change. Now the big question, do I text you today? Or day I wait until tomorrow :3?


----------



## Animal Mother

Where is it? Show me.


----------



## Boupstarnm

how much are you being paid to pretend to like me?

you're a great actress by the way. kinda sucks you string me along with nights like last night when in reality im nothing more than an embarssment to you.


----------



## Droppersneck

Sass doesnt translate well to the internet so being a sassy hipster chick is not a good look via the interwebz unless you are overtly hot. I know I know Ill let you do you and Ill do me but just thought you should know.


----------



## Illyria99

Last year I was obesessed with you....now, I look at your picture and notice how pudgy you are. You never should have cut your hair!! It made you look sexy; like, now you look like a fat Boy Scout.


----------



## xstayfadedx

What were you thinking that night?  What ran through your head?  Was it the same as mine?  Probably not.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Glad you're not pregnant, but u don't need to worry me like that for attention...you have mine coz you are beautiful in every way


----------



## severely etarded

God, if you're out there and you care about me please end my suffering. There's nothing worse than being broke, lonely, and miserable.


----------



## angeleyes

Your such a fucking cunt

Seriously

Your a weird old cunt just trolling teenagers 

Just fuck off you just shit me up the wall


Fuck I needed that vent, I love extended family but fuck me in-laws don't have the right to fucking walk all over you when your not even the one fucking their daughter!!!


----------



## Survival0200

Gotta love the 21st century - you don't have to say things to their face: you can say it on the Internet!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Oh so now u want me to move to Sweden with u?? LOL You are nearly as insane as me. I think I want to marry u


----------



## DJRolling

even after all the emotional distress that (wasn't caused by you but) revolved around you, it takes you but a couple hours to make me genuinely happy for the first time in like two months. I love you, always. anything I can, is done for you because were blood and you're just as beautiful as ever!


----------



## Mariposa

I thought that, for once in our new relationship, you would pick up the tab.  It was only $30 with tip.  I'm upset that you seem to think I am a bottomless pit of money.  I'm not.  I've had a decent year for me.  I don't need freeloaders with guilt complexes as I provide for me and my future.  My friends and I split the bill as evenly as possible.  You are no exception.

Stuff your pride and be a true partner, OK?  I will walk away if this happens again.


----------



## bagochina

Shouldn't you say that to his face before you walk away?


----------



## MDPV_Psychosis

I wouldn't be OK without your support. You are amazing. 

Am I dieing or is that just my mind fooling me?


----------



## bunnymunro

Ok I get it that you slept with him for drugs. I can live with that, as I had no claim to you anyway,  except that I love you  and when you sleep with  me I don't want it to be  about drugs. 
What the fuck I don't  get is between the  brainless two of you why didn't either of you consider contraception?? 
And now,  you  missed your first  chance at termination, you are considering keeping the child? 
Whilst I cannot pretend to have any idea of what its like to grow a human,  the father treats you like shit and thats not going to change.   You are beautiful,  smart,  funny and I was hoping we had a future,  but there is no future for us as I don't mind the idea of children,  and would quite happily take on the one that you already have,  but with this other one, I would always see the face of the father, who used to be a mate and the way it was conceived will remain in my mind.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I'm taking to you to lunch tomorrow. Then I'm getting you to my house while  I crockpot stuffed chicken breasts for us, As the grocery store I walked around a good 45 min extra in a complete mess, one step away for panicking. I just want this to be good for you; I don't to fuck it up. This could be the start of something great. I"m in process of cleaning the WHOLE house like it has NEVER ben cleansed before. IDFK why, but for some reason you make me want to go above and beyond. The feels are less nervous & more I'm excited for it, but it's sdtill hell on my nerves. ohmygod youre so cute ive had me eye on u for a while & I CANNOT WAIT


----------



## DJRolling

you are sitting literally 5 feet from me. I know you're really upset with me 100%. all I want you to do is to take me to the other room and just have at it. tell me why, yell at me, I just need this to be better. ill do anything you're way too fucking important to me I love you more than anything just let me make whatever it is right, ill do whatever it takes

this is killing me, idk what it's doing to you, but I want to talk about this, if only to make you not upset.


----------



## Changed

DJRolling said:


> you are sitting literally 5 feet from me. I know you're really upset with me 100%. all I want you to do is to take me to the other room and just have at it. tell me why, yell at me, I just need this to be better. ill do anything you're way too fucking important to me I love you more than anything just let me make whatever it is right, ill do whatever it takes
> 
> this is killing me, idk what it's doing to you, but I want to talk about this, if only to make you not upset.



Separate yourself from him/her, don't contact them, and it'll fix itself.


----------



## Changed

You, as a person, are great. We have an amazing relationship. You're my best friend and we have a ton of fun and really good sex.

But come on... I offer to proofread and edit your papers because I like to do it. I like helping you, yes, but I mostly like editing and writing. I know English isn't your first language. I know you're from Central America, and you've had a moderately tumultuous relationship with your family, but you cannot seriously believe the things you wrote about in that paper that I proofread tonight, can you? How do you justify American citizens paying for illegal immigrants health care? Why exactly should I pay for the healthcare of an illegal child, when I myself cannot afford a dentist appointment or a check-up at the doctor? Your insanely liberal, ridiculously demanding approach to hand-outs and government help for low socioeconomic immigrants is offensive to me.

Not to mention that your grammar and attention to detail in this rough-draft were laughable, at best.

I credit myself here, for not saying these things to you via text, or email, or on the phone. I'm confessing them to BL, and I feel like I'm making progress: being an asshole, still, but not to you directly, but to the internet.

Please let this be my release for pent-up feelings of grammar-nazi-ism and loathing for ultra-liberal immigrant love. I love you, your culture, and your family, but I will never agree with your political views. 

I just pray that I don't say these things to your face.

Love,

M.


----------



## DJRolling

Changed said:


> Separate yourself from him/her, don't contact them, and it'll fix itself.



well the situation made it difficult since were both in this apartment for the night no matter what. she went to bed though and i'm still awake so it's over for tonight. I get little opportunity to spend time with this person which isn't something im happy with. but yeah it's over for the next 5 and a half hours til I gotta make sure she's up for work.

regardless, thank you for the advice, I appreciate it greatly =)


----------



## DJRolling

im so so so so so so sorry. please, let me say this to your face, you can say anything, and let me make it up to you. youre the one girl I cant live without. were siblings, youre my sister. I need you, im a fucked up pile of shit but I need you please don't stop caring youre all I have anymore and I cant...


----------



## ad lib

*FUCK YOU.*

You hurt me more than any human being on this god forsaken planet and I'm never going to forgive you for it. You should have thought before you acted, you stupid mother fucker.


----------



## DJRolling

you don't understand what this is doing to me. youre my world without you I have absolutely nothing, no food to eat, no water to drink, no air to breath, im dying.


----------



## BlueSaffron

I know we're only supposed to be friends with benefits, but... I've felt more than that for a while now.    The other morning when you texted me that it was cold and you wished we were naked under the blankets together keeping eachother warm?  I was thinking the exact same thing when I woke up that morning, before you texted me.


----------



## xillias

thank you for being there for me. i wish i could tell you how much i love you, but neither of us in a position now to be in a relationship. i can only hope one day we will be, because i know we are as meant for each other as two people can be. i already know you feel the same way. i just wish we could be open about it without...complications. alas. the important thing is you are here in my most trying times, when i'm not exactly on good behavior. that's a real friend


----------



## xillias

thanks for raping me, you piece of shit. i had just been thinking that i wished something traumatic could happen to me, so it could dredge up previously blocked memories of other rapes. god how can you handle just being such a cool, confident guy.  i understand that sometimes in a new dating relationship that you'd resort to drugging me, completely (and obviously) orchestrated a situation to have me $600 in your debt; it just exudes this mental stability and confidence than women far and wide can't ignore!! dumbass.  that's why your ass was dumped the next day, when whatever the fuck you drugged me with finally wore off and i could finally understand what the fuck had happened. you better not contact me again about the money i "owe" you, you're lucky i haven't called the cops yet. you are batshit insane and a creepy rapist. just get the fuck out of my life.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Mom, you know youre younhest, the only boy, is also the craziest. WHen he calsyou crying about life, don't tell him you never weanted any kids. Cos now I ca n't stop crying until I black out, which im gonna have to beofer work gofffamn


L


----------



## ad lib

Bob Loblaw said:


> Mom, you know youre younhest, the only boy, is also the craziest. WHen he calsyou crying about life, don't tell him you never weanted any kids. Cos now I ca n't stop crying until I black out, which im gonna have to beofer work gofffamn
> 
> 
> L



Aww Bobby


----------



## Welderman

When you ask me why I'm not coming back just look into the mirror and remember that you were the one that said it was your fault and would change and make it better. The good years were great the last few were your fault. And don't threaten me you are gonna kill yourself. I won't feel guilty about it.


----------



## Boupstarnm

I shouldn't get drunk and post on bluelight. I shouldn't get drunk and post on bluelight. I shouldn't get drunk and post on bluelight. 
 I shouldn't get drunk and post on bluelight


Buuuuuut, what you did tonight (and other shit you lie about) is fucked up. But you're too beautiful, too perfect, you make me too happy to care. Still i know it is a one in ten (best odds) that we'll see a year together....... But god damnit, being with you is like yelling at the sky begging it to stop raining. Whatever beautiful mess we're in, it is unstopible. Whatever it is.....however it plays out.....I'm just a fool for you and I love you. 

I see the truth in your eyes. I hope we can be together forever. Just wish you didn't make me seem like a fool. I know I am. Everyone knows I am....just don't remind me in a cruel manner.


----------



## Cupcak333

I gave up everything to be with you, and I don't regret it. I love you and I don't regret my decision to stay, but the trust is gone on both ends now and I both watch as your issues undermine our relationship as well as feel my own self destructive behavior drive a slowly growing wedge of resentment between us. I love you, and I want so badly for things to be as we planned.


----------



## BlueSaffron

Those few brief moments with you make me happier than all those endless hours with him.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## Bob Loblaw

If you don't mean what you say, then don't ever speak to me again. I'm offering a free place to stay so you don't have to pay for a hotel room; you can at least be honest about if you want to come over for
a home-cooked dinner. I'd much rather just hang out & cook for you tonight than fuck who is supposed to come over. Just send me a text. Why does this always happen with everyone


----------



## junegreenjeans

You are my super star and I love you so very much.  I know your trying to control the drink and I know this will come and go in waves but one thing that will remain is me because your it.  You are my man and I love you so.


----------



## jwyaab

My life is wonderful now without you in it. Thank you for staying away.


----------



## Treefa

Im not a drug dealer. Im really more of a drug addict. The only reason you get the hook up is because i have like a huge crush on you...im pretty sure you know judging by my behaviour that you make me, like, wet! So please stop teasing and leading me on. You drive me fucking nuts so either fuck me or leave me alone...and especially stop fucking with my emotions. You only like me for my drugs. Which would probably be really painful if i wasn't always high, or as close to high as i can get which you obviously dont understand or care about because you are selfish. Oh but i really like you. Damn you pituitary gland..hypothalamus or whatever part of my brain is responsible!


----------



## Treefa

And to that ugly whore thats mooching off my roomate; i dont legally own this house, but if i did, i would throw your ugly ass out in the snow, naked. You are one of the ugliest girls that i have ever had to coexist with, scratch that, THE ugliest. Not only physically, your peraonality is just awful. Sure im a "junkie" that uses "dangerous illegal drugs" but at least im pleasant to be around. It wouldnt hurt you to show common courtesy with a hello or something, preferably goodbye! Ha! 
Anyways so heres a summary, you have an ugly body, an equally ugly soul, and you are only here because of my braj's ignorance and lack of womanizing skills. Cant wait till your fat ass moves out and stops eating all the food

I feel mean just for writing this. But judging by your annoying bitchy voice that resonates through the walls, its safe to assume you talk about people in an ill manner all the time. 
Im going to spark a bowl now and listen to some led zepp on noise cancelling headphones, and hope you dont start bitching or yelling about something, because if i hear it, ill sneak up behind you and shoot a quarter gram of benadryl into your juggular!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

She's right beside me, but I'd rather be with you.  You fell asleep on me again. You owe me! (Dinner  )


----------



## Jabberwocky

I really want to hug you for some reason, granted you have been away for about a week now in Fiji where I can hardly speak with you, but come Saturday I will be hugging...and kissing....and doing all kinds of stuff that I have missed out on during the 8 or 9 days you have been gone for. I miss you, love


----------



## TangerinO

You fucking destroyed me.

And I'd say it to your face, and look you straight in the eye if you could actually stand to look me in the eye, or look me in the face and look at what you've actually done to me.

You're so much weaker than you pretend to be. You're a fucking coward. You handled it like a coward then, and you're handling like a coward now.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Because I get so feels for people like you is a lot of why I hate myself. So fucking be proud; I'd do anything for you.


----------



## Mariposa

When you said you needed your "introvert time" shortly after I cooked 5 people a complicated recipe from scratch - well, fuck, do what I do (not say) and get your ass into the kitchen next time, Yoda.

And don't be surprised when I tell you to get out of the kitchen.  This is my kitchen, my place of love and creative expression.  GTFO if you can't GWTP.


----------



## BlueSaffron

You're a shit fucking doctor and you ought to have your license revoked.  I hope whenever it's your turn to get sick (and your turn WILL come), you're treated with the same "compassion" you showed me.


----------



## pofacedhoe

yet another super hot straight dude. your too fit and likeable and excellent personality, why do i always have to have this shit in my face. arghhhhhhh me wanteeeeee. so frustrating its hard to fathom. burning in my heart. fuck

not again. universe what are you doing to me???


----------



## cseder23

your pathetic


----------



## cseder23

get a fucking life and quit stalking mine!!


----------



## BlueSaffron

Why can't I get you off my mind?


----------



## Mariposa

Everyone else who has interacted with me - nonsexually - has had no problem with me being in overdrive.  It's part of why I don't cry every day. 

Fucking deal with it, dude.  Not everyone has had the same experiences you have had.  I shudder at your experiences just as hard - if not harder - than what I have told you about my own.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I was so happy to finally hear from you today, as you have been uncontactable for dayzz. But now, I have lost contact with you again 

I'll be so happy to see you come back tomorrow, will even meet you at the airport with a bunch of flowers in hand


----------



## BlueSaffron

your text this am  made me ridiculously happy. God, I'm a hopeless case


----------



## xstayfadedx

The day has finally come where I've made up my mind.  I can't say this to you right now because you've made it impossible for me to do so once again.  This is going to suck in more ways than one, but it's for the best.  I will be able to move on with my life and hopefully get better.  You aren't allowing me to do so right now, and you keep bringing me down.  This is not how things are supposed to be, and you know that too.


----------



## Boupstarnm

Thanks for best birthday ever.

Everything in my life from here out will be "before Emily" and "after Emily"....you shook my whole world in the best way possible. I was broken and ready to die and best person ever came at just the right moment. I'm still not sure I'm dead/in a coma imagining it all.

You're way too good for me but you continue tohumor me. You continue to blow my mind. You make me want to live.

I still don't get it. I dont understand what you see in me at all. I'll never understand I don't think. You're literally the most beautiful girl who's ever made eye contact with me. You came at the exact right moment. 

Please dont break my heart. I dont know how it happened but I don't wamt it to ever stop.


----------



## Mariposa

I hope you botch your presentation today.  I hope it goes so badly that you lose your funding.  I'm tired of answering questions about why you are such an epic douche.  You deserve nothing short of abject failure.


----------



## bunnymunro

I Can't believe that you made a decision to keep the kid.  Granted,  I will never know what it feels like to have another life growing inside me.  But given that this child was conceived for the price of a few points, is something that I will never be able to forget.  
You have no love for its father,  nor he for you. 
Until  the time when you missed the second appointment to terminate, I lived in hope that we could have a future  somewhere down the track,  I was prepared to accept your son and yourself as my own,  but with this new one,  no way that I can,  because I know the father  and I would see him in his child,  everyday.  
I am sorry,  I love you like I have loved no other,  but I have to lose your number,  because it tears me up each time I see you or hear from you.  
Goodbye


----------



## BlueSaffron

I haven't even left for my vacation yet, and I'm already thinking about what it'll be like to see you when I get back.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

Tonight its finally dawned on me.

I have no idea what I've been holding on to anymore. Its clear you have stopped caring. Your love is dead and you have pushed the love I have for you into such a deep dark place in my heart.

I will not let you hurt me and play with my emotions anymore. I hope one day it dawns on you what a beautiful family you have destroyed by tossing me like a piece of trash and ripping me from your daughters life.

I'd like to say I wish you the best but honestly i dont. Your no better then any other person out there that you think you are better then.
I stuck with you threw thick and thin. Threw good to awful, only for you to decide I wasn't what you wanted when you got your shit back together.

I want to forget you and this love.. this pain but I know I won't. I pray one day I no longer long for your company. I know I will never lose the love I have for your daughter. Fuck by now she's our daughter, I don't even have the choice to be there because of you.

Your feelings changed and you led me on to this day and still can't just buck up and tell me that. 
You have changed my love. I will wait for you no more.


----------



## TweakFace

Your games have become blatantly obvious and I'm done playing them. You get irritated because I don't respond to your texts? Maybe you shouldn't ignore me for weeks then come crawling back, I've already moved on to a new girl. She's awesome and doesn't use me for my weed and doesn't play dumb games. I've told you before that I'm a straight up guy but I guess you missed the memo. You told me you were a straight up girl, but obviously not. It's over, so get the hint. I don't care how beautiful you are, because it's whats inside that counts, and you suck.


----------



## floatingaround

Wish I could speak to you, I miss you a lot. But I know for now, it's for the best.


----------



## Lysis

2013 was the best year ever, my friend. I think New Orleans was still the best and our 3rd date.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Jean-Paul

i'm smarter than you are and it's too hard to let you think you won with that look on your face, so i'm going to need you to tone it back down to puppy dog or it's going to be a world of not very fucking fun times where i don't just comfort you out of your weird, insecure need to understand what i'm saying better than i do(insist i am 'wrong')....and please stop using the word literally...literally


----------



## axl blaze

you are truly the most wonderful lady I've ever met. I'm totally infatuated with you and I adore you like I've never adored before in my life. every waking (and dreaming) moment I think about you. you are wonderful, and I will always feel this way

shake, shiver, and moan - got to let you know


----------



## Bob Loblaw

You remind me of everything I hate about women & people in general. You're a stupid heroin addict. You help me see why I never want a relationship. Go back east Sunday & stay the fuck out of the mountains.


----------



## BlueSaffron

I think when I go back home to SF (if I'm that lucky), I'm going to ask you if you feel more for me than just this casual thing.

Oh, who am I kidding. I'm afraid I'll push you away if I do that.  So I'll just do what I've been doing these last few months-see you, have great sex, be happy just to be in your company... And pretend its all casual and cool.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Why did you have to ask me?  It was out of the blue, but then again I knew it was going to happen >.<  Now shit is all wrong and I don't know what to do.  I hope to god that what I'm worried about doesn't happen because that is going to change everything.  Fuck my life, and fuck you for not being more careful.


----------



## Noodle

...looking forward to some fun times.

God knows I need the distraction and no strings attached fun.

You only live once. Right?


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I hope that jersey I have really did belong to your dead brother & if you want it back it's gonna cost $80 for me trouble, you shit head.


----------



## xstayfadedx

You're so lucky that my sister is coming to the rescue.  I would be fucked without her.  Hopefully this works again, and I don't end up screwed in the end because it didn't work.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Maybe I will keep in contact w you once you go back home, because I know it's only a short, short, short matter of time before you are strung the fuck out again, and I will take pleasure knowing that you're a stupid fucking bitch drug addict & you get what you deserve, based on how you treat me & other people who you ostensibly love.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Please don't do this.


----------



## Cohesion

I am dirtier than your tap water


----------



## Boupstarnm

I kinda wish we were in a situation in our lives where you wouldn't have to get an abortion. I can't imagine getting a better girl pregnant. I really wish I had my shit together. I wish this happened in a world where I wasn't a fuck up. I'm always going to wonder what would have happened if you didn't get the abortion. 

I know it's not the right place or the right time but it's definitely the right girl.

This really needs to be a wake up call to finally get my shit together.


----------



## Pagey

Merry Christmas Tom. I know that you're getting appropriately fucked with Aaron, looking down from up there and laughing. I miss you


----------



## Mysterie

last time i saw you, you left a bad impression on me, you are more heartless than i first thought, i am a bit sickened about how you treat other people, i dont have you as a friend on facebook any more because i feel sick when i see your name, i want to forget you because you are going to another state and it seems you want to forget all your 'bad' times in this one 

bye i guess


----------



## BlueSaffron

I know I'm not supposed to feel like this about you, but I can't help it. And I'm sorry I'm not sorry.

But I don't think you mind.

I miss you. And you texting me from the middle of your Christmas morning w/family makes me think that maybe, you miss me too.


----------



## Maya

I dreamt of you a few days ago. It was weird becausr I haven't spoken to you for almost two years. I still can't believe we ended up this way I thought we can at least be friends. Its xmas and I wanted to say merry xmas and ask you how you r doing if you already have a new gf etc to catch up oe something.

I wiah u the best, you were good to me but we just are not meant for each other. I have a bf now and we had been dating for a year. There were challenges but we are still together working things out. I hope we can be friends in the future.


----------



## COCOCARTER

Honey, I find our current life VERY boring and I want coke to alleviate the boredom.  Oh and I have much better sex after a few lines of coke.


----------



## Benwise

I love everything about you


----------



## Shadowsblaze

Tyson your a Fgt.


----------



## hexagram

saw my exes new bloke posted the song I used to listen to a lot when we were first getting together.

No god damn it that's my song for thinking about her and that time of my life, get your own = (

i'm a sentimental person and having songs that I can listen too and remember people by is important to me. It's amazing how certain songs can take me back to certain points of my life. When I listen to them, I get a funny feeling in my stomach, and can remember what it was like so vividly I can almost remember certain smells and little details.


----------



## BlueSaffron

I can't wait to see you again


----------



## floatingaround

Please don't message me..


----------



## infectedmushroom

Rekindled friendship...but something else is there as well. I can't tell if it's just sexual attraction, because you've definitely grown more beautiful...and there's a sort of comfort, and ease when I'm around you as well.

I like you!


----------



## Illyria99

You're fat and ugly. And boring. Bye.


----------



## ad lib

I want you. 

So. Bad.


----------



## LadyElaine

I want what we used to have.  I want some comfort and understanding from you.  I want to be precious to you.  I want you to quit talking for once and listen.  I want what we used to be.


----------



## floatingaround

I wanna talk to you. I miss you and what we had.


----------



## hexagram

I'm listening to 'The Science of Selling Yourself Short'. Remember how we met up randomly, while we were drunk, and danced to this at mosh? You grabbed my hand and led me onto the dance floor. 

After my abusive, controlling ex, you were everything I needed baby. You were fun, exciting, drunk, and beautiful. And we had such a good time. And part of me will always be on that dancefloor, singing along to Less Than Jake with you baby. I miss you, and think about you all the time. And I hope that at the very least, we can still be friends beautiful. Because I'll never forget you, I promise. You helped me out in so many ways. I loved you, in a different sort of way to my other ex, but I loved you nontheless, as I said, someone as fun and easygoing was exactly what I needed. And even though it's been months now, I can't think of anyone but you beautiful. I'm sorry for never telling you how I felt at the time, cause of how my ex was I was scared you'd use it against me. 

"i'll sing along
i'm the king of catastrophe's
i'm so far gone
that deep down inside
I think it's fine by me
that I'm my own worst enemy"

will miss you forever beautiful


----------



## ad lib

hexagram said:


> I'm listening to 'The Science of Selling Yourself Short'. Remember how we met up randomly, while we were drunk, and danced to this at mosh? You grabbed my hand and led me onto the dance floor.
> 
> After my abusive, controlling ex, you were everything I needed baby. You were fun, exciting, drunk, and beautiful. And we had such a good time. And part of me will always be on that dancefloor, singing along to Less Than Jake with you baby. I miss you, and think about you all the time. And I hope that at the very least, we can still be friends beautiful. Because I'll never forget you, I promise. You helped me out in so many ways. I loved you, in a different sort of way to my other ex, but I loved you nontheless, as I said, someone as fun and easygoing was exactly what I needed. And even though it's been months now, I can't think of anyone but you beautiful. I'm sorry for never telling you how I felt at the time, cause of how my ex was I was scared you'd use it against me.
> 
> "i'll sing along
> i'm the king of catastrophe's
> i'm so far gone
> that deep down inside
> I think it's fine by me
> that I'm my own worst enemy"
> 
> will miss you forever beautiful




aww


----------



## floatingaround

Yeh this is going nowhere..I told you, we need time..


----------



## hexagram

haha I was rather drunk and high on MD when I wrote that, however I think I'll keep it up.


----------



## BeckyLee

I wish so badly that I had been the person I am now (vs who I used to be) when we first met.


----------



## Animal Mother

^^ Don't dwell on it. Look forward. You'll meet new beautiful people. I've been in that exact same spot.



You only helped to remind me of the lessons that I learned at a very young age, and reinforced my drive. I never would have made half the accomplishments that I made in life without somebody telling me that I couldn't do it. Defiance is deeply ingrained in me. So is a healthy lack of trust and ability for instant emotional severance. All I can do is thank you haha. If you knew this, probably the most hurtful part to you would be that......it's not out of spite, It's just indifference. I'm not mad.


----------



## floatingaround

Why couldn't you live over here instead.. 

I guess I was digging myself a hole the first time I messaged you. And we both knew it.

Sigh.


----------



## Boupstarnm

I kind of hope you don't get the abortion. I kinda hope maybe you've been pregnant longer than we've realized and maybe it's too late for an abortion. I know I'm not ready right now. Our lives aren't in a place where we can start a family. 

But you're the only girl ever who has made me start to want a family. You're the only girl where the thought of getting married doesn't freak me out.

I know it would be more than we could handle but I wanna take on that challenge. I want to rise to the occasion. I know I could do it. I know you definitely could do it. 

I don't know...killing that baby seems like killing our future.


----------



## Mariposa

^I hope whatever happens works out for you, that sounds really tough 

Dear you,

I only briefly went into the bullshit I've faced these past several months with regard to relationships, and then you went and pulled more or less the same thing!  I felt so connected getting to know you, especially out at the show and in the kitchen.  I didn't think you'd start WWIII because you're vegetarian except for bacon and I had two organic, free-range chicken tacos.  I really don't need the food police on me.  I had to walk away when I did.  

BTW, Pabst Blue Ribbon is full of GMOs, and you drink that like it's water.  Maybe we can reconnect when all of those horrible toxins are out of your body.


----------



## floatingaround

Sigh. Here again..

Wish you could just cut me off.


----------



## hexagram

I'm starting not to miss you as much.


----------



## Moshii

I wish you'd stop leading other guys on, and just open your fucking eyes to what you're doing to me. You destroyed me last time, now your doing it all over again.

--

I think we should do the dirty, right here in this bathroom.


----------



## Pagey

hexagram said:


> I'm starting not to miss you as much.



Good to hear hexagram. Keep it up


----------



## floatingaround

I know I treated you like shit. But maybe it was you who gave me the reason in the first fucking place.

Your illogical as fuck. You always have to be right, things were never your fault. You were never clear with other guys. You where essentially leading them on by not saying anything. Your a fucking mutt, and I mean it. I hope you do go to court and you get out through hell with custody issues. I won't be there to help you anymore.

I'm fucking glad we arnt speaking. I'm losing a lot of feelings towards you, and man I'm so glad. You treated me like fucking shit but you never saw it..

Fucking mutt!


----------



## angeleyes

^ hope your all good buddy

---------------------------------------

I can't wait to treat you like a princess, fulfilling your every desire and destroying your body every night.

Soon.


----------



## modelskinny

I can't believe you can even THINK of calling me inconsiderate. Maybe you should should take a good look in the mirror. Take me out of the equation and realize all the things that I do for you. Guess it's easy to take me for granted when you can easily go back to manipulating your obsessed ex into catering to your every whim.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

You're like only one other person I've ever met who I just want to babble onto & ask all these stupid questions & tell you about the dumbest shit in my life, maybe hoping you'd reciprocate or something. I wish I knew what caused this; I hate it. I guess it's 'cos for some reason, despite barely knowing either of you, I respect y'all a lot & want to be close to you. Thanks for helping me.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I'm a liar.


----------



## lola

Ahhhh honey, I'm running out of patience trying to figure this out. You do most of the things you need to make me happy, like being kind and good to me and looking after me and baking a cake when my parents are in town and hanging out with my friends - but you also seem happy only meeting once a week, generally you want to meet less often than I do, you don't always tell me what's going on in your head or what you want..... actually, correction: you never tell me what you want. But you pick up on every little thing I say like it's a hint, you try to figure me out. I'm flattered that you want to get to know me so much but I don't know what for, I don't know how much to let you in when you keep everyone in your life at an arm's length. I don't want to become too vulnerable just for you to run away. Is it just because you want to give me what I want? Or is it a game for you, a random point of interest, something that is of no consequence? I can't get hurt again, not now. Please look after me


----------



## Noodle

beat

I bet you already know the answer.


----------



## bingey

Still want to kill me?


----------



## Boupstarnm

I really hope you're not cheating on me. I know I am probably being paranoid about nothing. But the way your friends talk...hinting, all the innuendo, the fact they think I'm not good enough for you. That shit wears me down. It's the only part of our relationship I have concerns about.

Now, the next morning, you're being distant and vacant. And the look on you face when we overheard them...how you tried to talk over them and kept changing the topic. Fuck babe. It's true isn't it? You've been fucking around on me the whole time. It's probably not even my baby. 

This would be devastating but the only thing worse would be if you lied to me the whole time. Unfortunately/fortunately I won't find out until your friends start yapping again....then where am I? Where are we?


----------



## hexagram

your insanely attractive and you were definitely interested in me (I was too drunk/ high to act on it at the time) But the fact that you added me on facebook worries me because all the pictures on there are extremely unflattering, haha.


----------



## BlueSaffron

I keep imagining what it'll be like to feel your skin against mine again... What it'll be like when you kiss me again.  Two more weeks.


----------



## Mariposa

I have been having so much fun with you these past couple weeks.  You've really pulled me out of a rut that related to the unresolved issues between me and the guy I dated before you.  Thank you for not pressuring me into getting overly physical.  I like the friendship we have, and if it keeps on being this awesome or better, I can certainly see this becoming more.  For now I'm happy with our amazing new affinity as it is.  Having said that, though... can we hang out sober next time?  All that beer tore up my stomach and I'm supposed to be cutting down, not drinking more.


----------



## CaseFace

After everything you have said over the last 6 months - everything that was said and done, all the promises, all the extravagant descriptions of your feelings and your dreams - You're just going to disappear, walk away and pretend I don't exist? I was warned. People in the program told me about your past and I didn't listen to them. I truly believed you - every word you ever said to me. I trusted you, and you let me down. You are such a disappointment there aren't even words. You have crushed my heart and soul despite the fact that you know we are perfect for each other. Things got real and you reverted back to fear based decision making and had absolutely no regard for my feelings. You conned me into thinking it wasn't over when it was, and then cut all contact. If you can't get over your fears and for once allow someone who loves you with all their heart to do simply that - to love you, if you can't do that, then you will always be alone and will always leave crushed souls in your wake. I hope you never do this to anyone else again - but I know if you don't stop running on fear then you probably will. The fucked up part is that despite everything, if you came to your senses and realized just how lucky you were to have me, I would take you back in a heart beat. Because I really do love you and no matter what I will always be willing to do what I can to make you happy and show you how beautiful of a person, mind body and soul, you have the capacity to be. So if you want to walk away and forget I exist without even telling me what the fuck is going on then fine, so be it. But never forget that if you realize just how fucked up that is and change your mind, I'm here for you - and I love you.


----------



## Thanatos

If your boyfriend ever threatens to hurt me, you deserve the consequences. Shelby and I are friends too, you can't put a hit on me for running into you at her art shows.


----------



## Noodle

You aren't half as convincing as you think you are.

Games are for tricks and children.

Being young, dumb, and possibly full of cum is not good enough to win me over to a state of denial.

You would do better as a barmaid or something similar.


...rub is: I still fantasize about fucking you!

:D


----------



## 64tf

You were good, I've had better since.


----------



## floatingaround

I feel there is more to our chapter then we believe. I miss you. I want to be with you as hard as our circumstances are.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

If I ever see you I'll put a bullet in your skull.


----------



## Thanatos

I miss you , but I can't imagine being lovers again. The fact that you are 22 and have never had a job in rediculous. You're daddy pays for everything you've ever had, that's not being an adult.


----------



## modelskinny

I deserve more than this.


----------



## tamarinds

Im hit dat bulb


----------



## BlueSaffron

I think about you every fucking day.


----------



## Asclepius

I don't even know how I can handle tomorrow.  I can't even handle myself, let alone you.


----------



## modelskinny

Please don't leave me.


----------



## floatingaround

U better pay me what you owe me or the cash will come out of your parents wallets.


----------



## nooneanymore

this should be named the scary thread. 


i hate all of my dumb fucking co-workers. and my stupid fucking job.


----------



## BlueSaffron

would you hurry up and get back from your business trip and come fuck me already?


----------



## Thanatos

I have nightmares about you


----------



## BlueSaffron

miss you.


----------



## BabyDollGoesOff

It was cold on the porch, and someone was waiting, warm in my bed. But I made the choice, without a thought, to take your call, as always, whispering into my phone in the dark. "Are you in love with me?" you asked, then damended. The truth only spoken between the hours of 1 and 4 in the morning. The days have gone by like hours since you moved, like skimming the pages of a book I never wanted to read. With us the truth always varys, but my love never has. 
Then you got me to talk dirty to you, until you came. Something I've missed so much. The point of the conversation never made clear. I went back in and cuddled next to someone else. Then a few days later we talked on the phone for a few hours, like we used to, about nothing in particular. Where you mention the girl you've been seeing, andI would like her. How you hope it might turn into something. And I pretend to be amused by the funny things she has said. 
That night I went and hung out with that guy, who I've been seeing, who I am destined to screw over. 
You always come in and ruin every thing. I think I may always be your bitch. It's something I'm good at. But when will it, if ever, be good for me again? I am your open option. I hope that it helps you sleep better at night, because someone should have some kind of benefit out of this fucked up mess. And it will never be me.


----------



## ad lib

I want your body. Bad. The fact that you're a virgin adds to the excitement of how bad I want you


----------



## Boupstarnm

*I am a complete moran*

you're legit. you're perfect. you're literally my dream girl. and here I am trying to fuck it up. filled with speed and paranoia dreaming up bullshit cuz nothing this great has ever happened to me and I don't know how to deal with it.

for the billionth time "there ya go. it's the girl to your dreams. right in your lap. coolest girl ever. hottest girl ever. now what?"

and really I don't know how to cope with something this awesome. But I do know I'm not going to fuck it up the way I have been.

Edit: still there is something I'm missing. Something I'll never know. Oh well I'll let it ruin my old age not these unbelievable weeks....months....years I hope


----------



## floatingaround

Your an idiot.


----------



## Jean-Paul

jhgchjghj


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

You deserve better. I'm not a good person.


----------



## Animoe

I'm gonna kill you in yo sleep tonight bitch...


----------



## Animoe

Dre1990 said:


> I wish I never met you. I'd trade a finger for the opportunity to go back to the past and change it, so I wouldnt even know you.



FUCKIN RIGHT! I'd give my left nut.


----------



## Noodle

Welcome back to the scene of the crime.


----------



## Boupstarnm

I'm fucking devistated. You've definitely been lying to me. You're my best friend. You cheat on me. You're apparently very famous on reddit....winning contests and all. Which one, Why did you lie to me the entire time and two I'm pretty stoked I get to fuck you one of the hottest girls on gone wild? I mean besides the lying, I'm fucking stoked and I saved all the pictures to show all my friends. BTW the shitty photoshop job is mad obvious,..the birth marks, fake face (eyes/nose) that doesn't match your chin. I got face pics from an archive, same panties that you own, EXACT same nail polish (or lack thereof on your toes), same clothes, same body, same haircut, same everything. You're so fucking beautiful even when you try to hide your face it's so obvious. When you went off with your sister you were really doing a photoshoot. Everything that you've been posting recently is from then.....including the pics of that dude fucking you (again archive). Thats where the recent posts come from. I guess I'm that worthless, that shitty, that big of a freak that I don't deserve true love, i don't deserve honesty....you were my last hope in life. Fuck I shoulda known better. Oh yeah and you probably saved that phone your mom gave you and basically that's your hoe phone (just a guess). I guess that abortion probably wasn't my kid.

I have no idea how to play this. You really fucking hurt me. At the same time I have literally no one else in my life. I still love you. I still want you in my life if you can ever be honest with me.

I'm fucking torn apart. You're basically a famous porno girl, an escort (is that why you're with me?) and that's kinda dope (minus the cheating and lying). You're successful, dynamic and amazing AND a fucking liar. what do you do with the money? probably smoke a whole bunch of crack.

All i asked was that you didn't break my heart.....you really fucked that up. And you're sitting right across from me. and I;m gonna play it straight cuz im too scared and alone to do anything. I have no money, no friends, no where to go, no one to talk to, no car. you've been fucking with me hard. *No wonder your friends are so shitty to me*

What the motherfuck do I do? I'll leave it up to you to be honest, I know you read my account. if you don't say anything in 1 week you might wake up to find me hanging at the end of a rope.


----------



## muskolo

I would literally dance and sing if I were to find out you were diagnosed with a terminal illness and still that would be too good for you.  You are by far the most sadistic, evil, rotten person I have ever known.  Oh, and your kid is destined to be a loser since he's just like you.  Don't know if karma is real but if it is, I just hope I know about it when everything you've done comes back on you like a ton of bricks.  When it does, you'll be getting a call from me.


----------



## Illyria99

I keep stalking your Facebook even though you suck now. I don't hate you, I just think your new "religious thing" makes you lame as fuck.


----------



## psychlopath

I want your butt hole and thats pretty much it... the rest is just bull shit...


----------



## BlueSaffron

I need a little more time than you're giving me.  I find it hard  to believe you don't already know that.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## floatingaround

Miss tAlking to you bundle.


----------



## BlueSaffron

Despite the fact that I'm unhappy with some aspects of what we have, if you called me tomorrow and wanted to hang, I'd go.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I feel like my experience with you has distorted my view on every girl I've ever even tried to become intimate with. I guess it's not your fault; I knew you got raped before I got involved with you, but I couldn't stop myself. I guess I accomplished one of my goals, though. That's why you fucked my best friend & one of my closest friends while we were doing whatever it was that we did--right? I know whenever I see you we can get right back like we never left, but I don't really care that you're clean, or that your amateur prose is supposed to be getting published this summer. I read the draft you posted on Fasebook; it's shit. Stick to poetry, because that's where you shine. I don't ever want to see you again, because it only leads to me building shit up & then getting disappointed, so fuck off.




BabyDollGoesOff said:


> It was cold on the porch, and someone was waiting, warm in my bed. But I made the choice, without a thought, to take your call, as always, whispering into my phone in the dark. "Are you in love with me?" you asked, then damended. The truth only spoken between the hours of 1 and 4 in the morning. The days have gone by like hours since you moved, like skimming the pages of a book I never wanted to read. With us the truth always varys, but my love never has.
> Then you got me to talk dirty to you, until you came. Something I've missed so much. The point of the conversation never made clear. I went back in and cuddled next to someone else. Then a few days later we talked on the phone for a few hours, like we used to, about nothing in particular. Where you mention the girl you've been seeing, andI would like her. How you hope it might turn into something. And I pretend to be amused by the funny things she has said.
> That night I went and hung out with that guy, who I've been seeing, who I am destined to screw over.
> You always come in and ruin every thing. I think I may always be your bitch. It's something I'm good at. But when will it, if ever, be good for me again? I am your open option. I hope that it helps you sleep better at night, because someone should have some kind of benefit out of this fucked up mess. And it will never be me.



Absolutely beautiful post


----------



## Jabberwocky

You're asleep right now, and I'll bet you look as beautiful as always. I'm two flights from holding you in my arms again. I cannot wait to see that gorgeous smile of yours.


----------



## severely etarded

You're a stupid whore. It's embarrassing to me that I ever cared about you. I think it's hilarious your new fuck buddy made you walk home in the freezing rain like a wotthless bitch. You must like being treated like a worthless bitch whore. You're dead to me, I hope I never see you again. You never deserved to see the part of me I showed you.


----------



## modelskinny

I wish you'd forgive me.


----------



## Lost Ego

To her:

My feelings are getting stronger for you every day...

I wish you would leave him...

What are we? Are we just friends with benefits? Or are we lovers? What is this? Will we ever be together? Will you ever have room in your heart to love me? Do you feel the same way about me as I do you?

I'm doing everything I can to keep myself from loving you - I'm fucking as many other girls as I can, I'm forcing myself not to think about you, I try not to adore you, I try to focus more on our physical relationship, I remind myself every day that you'll never be all mine and that this is probably just gonna be temporary - we can't keep it a secret forever. But how can i not love you? It seems inevitable...

To him:

I envy you oh so very much... You get to see a side of her that I don't, you get to see her whenever you want, you get to be a part of her life, you get to experience her love, her warm embrace, you're allowed to love her. You have no idea how lucky you are, you ungrateful bastard.

You don't know me, you don't even know of my existence. Maybe you have your suspicions... I just hope you never find out. And if you do I'm sorry, I'm not a great person, I know I'm at fault here and you have every right to kick my ass. I won't even defend myself. Kick the crap out of me, I deserve it. I hope if she ever tells you, she lets you know that I care about her and it's not what it seems. Just know that if I ever get the chance to steal her, I will (so that makes us enemies right?); I will cherish her every day and never take her for granted. Just know that if you let her go she'll be in good hands...

-Anonymous


----------



## Lost Ego

Am i just a phase? Are you just gonna have your fun with me and then throw me away?


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I'm trying to forget you. All of you.


----------



## perfect_day

umm well... kind of used u to get my hands on the 'cid... but i did think that you were cute and cool.

...then you lied and said my ex broke into my house for no apparent reason. u were good in the beginning at concealing what a weirdo u were, but i want to know the reasoning behind why you did it.


----------



## slortaone

There's no change, there's no pace
Everything within its place
Just makes it harder to believe that she won't be around.


----------



## omnipresenthuman

I definitely don't miss you or your personality, but damn, that booty though...


----------



## kytnism

youre so genuine and lovely. im not used to this, but im learning to be.

you are amazing. thankyou. 

...kytnism...


----------



## modelskinny

I deserve more than this. You deserve more, too. But I should start worrying about me for once in my damn life.

It's not healthy, being with you. A completely one-sided, codependent relationship that leaves me exhausted. I feel like I have to work for your attention. It shouldn't be that way.

What's worse is that I will never have the strength to leave you.


----------



## Thanatos

I used to lie o you about being high. I took 2C-B on one of our most memorable dates and I never told you.
I'm sorry I'm a drug addict and you were always sober when we were in love.


----------



## Black Rabbit of Inle

I promised you a date and have it all organized. But the fact that the event is not for a couple of months makes me terrified that you're going to back out at the last second.


----------



## Jabberwocky

You are such a good influence on me, I really dig that you don't drink alcohol and _still_ don't mind that I enjoy a drink. Sorry I didn't come to the gym with you (I'm feeling a bit lazy today and watching winter olympics from bed). Can't wait to see you when you get home


----------



## Mariposa

You're my friend!  We cannot do this.  We cannot, you're my fucking homie, not my lover!  You've got 3 dealbreakers.  I already have boundary issues.  Let's keep it business, seriously.


----------



## RedLeader

I let it get out-of-hand again last year.  Real bad.  Of course you know this.  And it doesn't bother you because you're just that good of a girl.  

But it absolutely kills me knowing that I’m only now able to be a person who could be there for you for friendship, empathy, entertainment and company at night, and yet I cannot do any of these things right now, practically speaking.  I can barely sustain here, where the cost-of-living is so low.  Moving back where you are is not possible anytime soon, though I am doing everything in my power to make it happen as soon as I can. I am trying to live better these days, and I am sure you see it.  I was a stupid little kid when we dated, and even that stupid little kid you praise as your best months ever.  I’m working, I’m staying clean, I am taking great care of my mind and body.  I’m sure you can understand how my confidence is raising, how I am functioning better within society and how I’m growing through a lot of my old behaviours that were holding me back.  I just am so overwhelmed financially right now that I don’t know how long it might be before I’d ever be able to relocate back where you are and give you the companionship that you’re worrying more and more each year that you’ll never find.

You remind me that I am not actually a sociopath. That I am not completely selfish.  That I can truly care for another human being. And even when you cause my emotions to go crazy, I cannot ever really be upset with you.  You’re so similar to me inside of your head that I can immediately understand why you do what you do.  Of course it makes my heart pound when you complain about your one-night stands, but I never let you know that it bothers me.  And it only bothers me on an animal level, I know that you are just trying to have fun.  I’m sure you’re the same way with me.  And I know that it’s unfair to think that you’d wait for me.  And I feel like a terrible person for not truly being able to come around to the idea of letting the thought of us go so that someone else could make you happy.  I know that I need to, but that involves giving up, and you’re just too good to ever give up.

But I know that you had a really bad day today.  I did too at work.  We’re too good of people to feel this terrible during a beautiful snow.  I wish that we could both escape our suffering for even ten minutes and take a walk around the lake in the snow.  The flakes are really big and there’s no wind at all.  You know how we both get really creative when we hear the silence of the snow.  We could pretend that we were walking through a fluke snowstorm in the French countryside and talk about it possibly closing our gallery down later.  Or we could just spend those ten minutes not saying anything and just enjoy being next to each other.  

I just don’t know how long it’s going to take for me to be able to romance you like we both want.  How many months of intellectual foreplay has it been? For the first time in my life, I have the confidence that I could be a good person for you.  I’m just torn up over whether that good person would want you to wait for him or not.


----------



## floatingaround

I'm glad you didn't reply. It's now clear and a lot easier for me to move on.

Good bye.


----------



## Lost Ego

I miss u so much. It hurts that u don't feel the same. I know he's enough for u, you don't need me like I need u. I know this relationship is unhealthy for me and yet I can't leave u. I wish u cared about me and didn't ignore me. I think I might love u....


----------



## Boupstarnm

I don't know why you can't be honest with me. It hurts me beyond belief. I may act like everything is ok but I'll never look at you the same.


----------



## Boupstarnm

I fuck everything up. I'm a fucking idiot.


----------



## floatingaround

I want you to relise what you did overrides anything negative I've ever said to you. But will you ever relise that? Probabaly not


----------



## Noodle

^



maybe you could learn to hold your tongue, foo'



takes two to tango

so put a sock in it future if you can't deal with the fire you incited


----------



## BlueSaffron

I knew you'd freaking do this.


----------



## sconnie420

I hate u both for what u did to my friend...


----------



## Mariposa

It should have been me.


----------



## floatingaround

Noodle said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you could learn to hold your tongue, foo'
> 
> 
> 
> takes two to tango
> 
> so put a sock in it future if you can't deal with the fire you incited


I don't think me getting angry at her for not cutting guys attempts at flirting with her and actually going out on "dates" with these guys warrants her cheating.

Your a mutt there's no excuse for what you did, no matter how many times you wanna try put the blame on me. I seriously hope the same thing gets done to you and you get extremely hurt. Hell, a car accident wouldn't go a stray either.


----------



## BlueSaffron

I wish you would call me.


----------



## BlueSaffron

he texted


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I'm not ready to be a wife.

But ill still fuck you like a schoolgirl.


----------



## Cuzie

...and even if I wasn't in a relationship, I suspect you're too damned crazy to fuck around with.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I'm going away/


----------



## severely etarded

I fucked your older sister.


----------



## Babylonia

Darling,

You talk way too much and always try to be the center of attention. You talk over everyone or you say, "Don't interrupt, I'm not finished." Trouble is, you're never finished; it's quite boring for everyone. And in bed, you want me to show you desire but then stop me when I want to follow my desires and do something out of your ordinary. Frankly, you are one of the most uninteresting frustrating lovers I've ever had. I still enjoy looking at you, though. Unfortunately, you won't let me see very much.


----------



## lola

Well, I guess that's it for us. I mean, not completely - we agreed to be FWB, and this could last a while, but you know I'm going to look for someone else. Someone who is willing to be my life partner. I've already met one guy and already fucked him twice... I know, you'd be quite shocked to hear this, you'd be stung and say "you move fast". But the truth is, you killed something three weeks ago when you said I wasn't a priority. And I doubt it can be revived, and I know you wouldn't want it to. You were very efficient at killing whatever feelings I was developing for you; was this your intention? I guess it must have been, since you seem to read me better than most people. I should probably thank you for saving me more heartache later.

But still, the body doesn't lie and our bodies fit together so well, I think about you nearly every time I touch myself. And when we cuddle each other to sleep, so close and intimate, I have to bite my tongue not to call you my love. How I miss your skin, how I will miss you when the time comes, because we are on borrowed time. What I shame it can't be more.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

If I don't reply to your text it's because I am either busy, in the midst of a binge, or asleep. I'm not replying right away because you need to chill the fuck out. We're not in a relationship--I haven't even met you yet. And honestly I'm not sure if I want to. You come on way too strong & act childish. I don't care if you're going to work out. I don't care. You don't need to text me 3 times before I respond. I'm taking things slow, _like they should be_. I'm pretty bad about doing it, but not even close to your level. I don't think this is going to work out.


----------



## BlueSaffron

^yeah, sounds like she's overly attached already. Go easy on her though.  She might just be really lonely and hoping things work out with you.


----------



## Noodle

they won't with anyone

till he kicks






bad habit that pin prickin is


hope you make it to 30 bro

/srsly


----------



## Noodle

on topic:

you were not an infatuation < I will always love you.


----------



## Boupstarnm

I guess my schizophrenia must be acting up again. A rock and a hard place.


----------



## tamarinds

Im still riding clean, hitting that bulb and getting my dick sucked.


----------



## Cohesion

A,

Because you will never hear this Im sure you'd prefer expediency. 
I'm driving to the city on Friday. I'll be meeting David, and he's getting the hotel today. When I think about that plan, a natural expression sure, I only remember you and I'm deeply sad. Three cancellations, one rejection, and one reunion; you are my heart. Can I say... you are the beat ... in the background of my .. Life ... these days... You take this very seriously. I can't *****, I can't aggress. Your standards require swift changes. 

How can I enjoy him? I'm know you'll want me to. I will be asking you that and a few more questions before I go. Sad!

your little girl


----------



## Mr.Dearborn

You're a fucking bitch and one day karma'll get you. Don't ever try to be just friends with me again.

You're a slut who wont fuck, so the worst kind of slut. You wonder why i try to ignore you when I'm drunk, I know you made out with my fucking look alike and then kissed me. God knows whose dick you sucked last Saturday when you didn't come to my party. Fuck you. 

You're nothing but a piece of shit. You're good at basketball but you don't deserve any scholarship. You're worthless you cant even get laid without a girlfriend or raping them. I honestly hope you die.

-done


----------



## anniegram

You shouldn't propose to me now. You probably should have done it about 6 months ago.


----------



## junegreenjeans

I am failing to see what I can bring to your table.  We are very different people.  At first I thought I could help you; now I am not so sure.
You seem competitive where there is no competition.  You seem to want to be followed around.  I do not follow.  
My energy is genuine and golden;  I am protective of this
wishing you well, hoping you keep it real and don't get too wrapped up in the ol rat race  but I feel my time in your life has come to a close


----------



## Waffle Sock

Years ago, I had a crush on you, in limerence.  I was inexperienced with women. Now, I realize that you are only an object for sexual pleasure and the only reason I started back talking to you is to bang you in the mouth and pussy.


----------



## BlueSaffron

I drove by your work the other day and couldn't stop giggling.  If anyone knew what we did in there...  

Twice now :> 

At least we know the desks are sturdy


----------



## AcidRAEn

I love you. I will probably always love you. I've never ever met anyone who just gets me on every single level. No one has ever loved me the way you have, and I will always be thankful that you showed me how to love myself. 
At the same time I hate you, I hate you for being so selfish and shitting on my dreams. I hate you for leaving our son to grow up without a father. 
At the same time it's almost a relief that you're in jail. It was the wake-up call you and I both needed.
You've loved me like no one ever will again, but you've hurt me like no one ever will again. I guess that's just the way it goes. 

*Christ, it feels good to get that off my chest*


----------



## xillias

what are we, where is this going?

our friendship has always had undertones. we both know that. but the last couple of months has seen it go to an entirely new level. i was always the one who pursued you, now it's you pursuing me. our last visit made me more confused than ever, especially wqhen you were all over her in front of me...until i sat and examined my own actions. i've been such an asshole lately. im too wrapped up in my depression and burgeoning speed addiction--only the former which you know about--to really put myself in your shoes. i was cold to you, was disconnected from everyone and moody. and when im at my worst, you're the one i want to hurt--even though you're also the last person i want to hurt. but you always forgive me. i know, and feel, how much you're in love with me...it's different now. are you waiting on me to do something? or have you made up your mind that it's Time For Things To Change? is that why you are visiting me by yourself in a month? did she approve? or has the relationship been opened?  i'm so scared now that i feel what i've always wanted is...right here. i feel im even working hard to sabotage it by treating you like shit, because do i deserve happiness? but yet you let me do it, right now it's pretty much my whims always....do you even know what you're walking into, my dear? i seem nice and innocent, but i am a shitbag that has done a lot of shitbag things NO ONE knows about, for my addiction. i was always an addict deep down, but only in the last year did i actually develop one. you should stay with her. i will suck the life out of you. then again, can i do it more than she already has? you won't tell me but i know your darkness runs as deep as my own. perhaps we are so alike and meant for each other after all. but what will we do to each other--save or destroy? im so scared...sometimes i think that means i've never wanted you after all. but then i remember i cant possibly see myself with anyone else, you are definitely the One. i only wish youd do drugs with me, experience these alternate realities with me, but then i remember that's a part of you that will save me. being addicts together will definitely destroy me. you're cautious because both of your parents are alcoholics. i don't really  need drugs around you anyway. yes, i actually do love you more than i love speed.  you are my perfect drug. and i think you've finally realized that i'm yours


----------



## JulyBaby

im so glad I don't have to lie about how great your dick is anymore. its big, but you're a lost  cause in bed.


----------



## Cohesion

Daddy,
You are torturing me.


----------



## modelskinny

I love you. And I fucking hate you.

“How far have you walked for men who’ve never held your feet in their laps? How often have you bartered with bone, only to sell yourself short? Why do you find the unavailable so alluring? Where did it begin? What went wrong? And who made you feel so worthless? If they wanted you, wouldn’t they have chosen you? All this time, you were begging for love silently, thinking they couldn’t hear you, but they smelled it on you, you must have known that they could taste the desperate on your skin? And what about the others that would do anything for you, why did you make them love you until you could not stand it? How are you both of these women, both flighty and needful? Where did you learn this, to want what does not want you? Where did you learn this, to leave those that want to stay?” ― Warsan Shire”


----------



## bummer

*Blah blah blah
Enough of the conspiracy theories already.
Why must you bang on about the same old shit every single time you've had a drink ?
Do you really not know that you've said it all before ?
You like to think youre a Renaissance man but you're an ignorant fuck wit who's only ever read one book.

Offering your son beer and weed was a new low for you. 
The only reason we are still friends is because you are the only one I have but as time goes on it seems more and more like hard work*


----------



## BlueSaffron

a threesome? part of me wants to do it for you because I really like making you happy (and you know that)

but fucking hell, the thought of you touching another woman in front of me... I wish I could be cool about it, but I don't know if I could.  I'd probably want to knock her out tbh


----------



## junegreenjeans

many a tarnished thing said of hurtful intentions and daily dues strayed upon your brow.  Now you want forgiveness and forgiveness has been offered but forgetting is another realm all together.  I cannot forget and because of the hurt you have caused to those I hold dear, (though they are no longer with us due to your 'other' sides)  I will never completely trust or love you ever again and how I wish this were not so.
I needed a Mother and I got multiple personalities, a jeckle/hyde scenario never knowing who I was going to get coming through the door and the things you'd do.  I use to pray I'd grow big enough on time to get out from your roof and I did;  it was difficult to leave you because you also have allot of wonderful traits and I nourish those fond memories. 

I realize your just a big kid trying to make way through a World that was tough on you too and I get this, I do.  It is why I still talk to you at all.
But and there are always 'but's', things you have done make me wonder if you even have a heart.  Things you are capable of, shudder my soul and frightens me that I came through you and this makes me feel like an asshole because all I ever wanted was to love you, protect you and hold you like any child needs to be held dear; but forgetting all the monstrous things you have done with cold expression and heartless intent, well,  I just can't let that go
But I am your child and will always be protective of you in your moments of need and when you are old, I will take care of you the best way I can
I'm sorry Mom..  Sorry to badge you on this thing bouncing my words in cyber space mode.  but I cannot share what you have done with anyone but strangers and I needed to share, needed to.
I hope one day  to love you truly again and these are things I will not say to your face....


----------



## AcidRAEn

You're a self-righteous psychotic little bitch and you need Lithium or EST stat. Quit pretending you're some kind of victim and take responsibility for your own actions instead of playing the blame game. Stop the pity parties and grow the fuck up. I don't know what made you think you're so perfect that you can sit on your thrown and hand down judgements but you couldn't be more wrong. Just because we share the same parents does NOT mean that you have some sort of entitlement to my life.
Time after time you have proven to be childish and the ONLY person you care about is yourself. 
I truly believe that you are a sociopath. This isn't a session in name-calling. You need help..and until you can show me a shred of remorse or some sort of emotion you will not be a part of mine or my son's life. You say I'm dead to you. I'm sorry I responded in a cool manner and didn't take the bait and act crazy. I'm not a teenager anymore and don't have the time or energy for this nonsense. Consider me dead all you want because we haven't been sisters in a very long time. I have tried again and again to be there for you and to be a good person to you but all you do is shit on my offers. You win. I'm done.
So fucking done.


----------



## BlueSaffron

That shit wasn't even necessary.  Ugh, you're so lame, and I'm so lame for buying your bullshit line.  Also, don't talk to me like I'm some dumb suburban white chick.  You have no IDEA what I've been through and what I've done.  I probably know more about the streets than you do. 

PS - I didn't cum - I faked it.


----------



## nAON

Remember that time you got paranoid that I was was going out to score when I went out to the bakery at 7am, where you said that rationally you knew I wasn't but you couldn't stop thinking and worrying about it? I'm having one of those moments now. Rationally I trust you, but I can't help but get anxious about you going away this weekend, if you're going to go and fuck one of your old friends in some moment of thoughtlessness. I don't even care about anything physical, I just hate having these paranoid doubts and I guess I need some reassurance.

[posting this here in the hope it gives me the confidence to go say it to her in person shortly]


----------



## Calamity69

Yes you have a small cock...very small. After 4 years of a 2 min man with a small cock yes I'm craving a little bigger cock Hell even a girl can bring me new pleasure.


----------



## Calamity69

Ps I'm always faking it and please myself later


----------



## manboychef

Jeez son, your coming here today....your moms a scandalous bitch. 

And once again proven correct. She wont let me see him...only the other family members.


----------



## Boupstarnm

My back is to the wall. I'm so fucking stressed yet you keep going on like nothing. I tell you I'm stressed multiple times and you say or nothing. Every time you say you're going to do something you don't. Makes me question your word and makes me even more stressed. I really thought we were gonna fight to create a life together yet you're content doing absolutely nothing. Doing the same shit that got us into this mess.

Yet again I'm lost and my beacon of hope just stares blankly back and says "meh".


----------



## i_LOVE_her

I am very angry that you have cheated on me 3 fucking times within a year. after every time you say that it will never happen again. i am not angry at you more or less disappointed in you for treating me so well while lying right to my face. i loved you so much. we took each others virginity. After that moment i felt such a connection to you, i never wanted to leave your side. We used to cuddle for hours and fall asleep in each others arms. i miss when we were such a cute couple.  I loved you so much and i still do. I Could never hurt you in this way ever. you have broken my heart so much in the past year it has literally brought me to tears every night for the past month.  I'm sorry Maddie but im breaking up with you.


----------



## Pagey

Tom I fucking miss you. I need you. I need to be able to tell you how happy I've been lately and that I've finally quit fucking heroin and that you've taught me so much and that you should have been happier and you deserved a better life. I need to tell you that I've met the man of my life and that I'm more in love than ever and I'm engaged. I need to share that with you. It kills me that I can't. I'm listening to brendan's death song and I finally understand why that song tore you up so much after what happen with aaron. Why. I can't stop asking myself. You deserved a better life. 'Time heals all wounds' is fucking bullshit, it doesn't. When it hurts it hurts just as fucking bad as the second I learned. I miss you. I miss you so much.


----------



## DCypha

I hate you for hurting me so much.


----------



## modelskinny

I've been more than patient and tolerant about your complicated situationn with your ex/best friend/business partner. If some things don't change in the near future, I'm leaving. I'm tired of feeling like your mistress and not your girlfriend of over a year.


----------



## Nator

"We talked so much with each other and spent a lot of time together. We have so much in common and I compliment you and treat you kindly all the goddamn time. We were meant for each other, yet you're dating another dude. I only hope it doesn't work out for you two. It may seem mean and selfish, but dammit, it's what I really feel. I'm then hoping you can come cry on my shoulder and you'll finally realize to yourself... I was truly the one for you all this time."


----------



## Whodathunkit

I liked you more than I should have. That was wrong of me because we were only supposed to be friends. But I feel like you knew this, and took advantage of that fact. Now I realize how stupid I was letting you treat me the way you did. Everyone else thought I was an idiot too. I'm glad you decided to be an asshole and cut off our friendship. But to be perfectly honest, I still miss you sometimes. And that fucks with me.


----------



## severely etarded

I wish you didn't have to go back to your home 2000 miles away. The time we spent together was incredible and I hope I meet someone else just like you someday.


----------



## angeleyes

Forgiven but never forgotten


----------



## Maya

severely etarded said:


> I wish you didn't have to go back to your home 2000 miles away. The time we spent together was incredible and I hope I meet someone else just like you someday.



awww 



afterlyfestyle said:


> Forgiven but never forgotten




Ditto!


----------



## Jean-Paul

gosh, you are really dull and try so hard and all you do is talk about how much smarter you are than everyone else. we aren't friends anymore because i outgrew you.


----------



## modelskinny

I fucking hate you more than words could possibly describe.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I don't feel like this is healthy for me in one sense, but in another sense it's exactly what I need. If only things were a bit different, though that's how everything always is for me. I hope this continues being a positive & doesn't wind up hurting me. I occasionally feel like I should remove myself from your life, so that way I won't be in such a position. But I don't want that to happen & I don't want to do that to you.


----------



## Abject

blob u remind me of a pretty version of me


----------



## Mariposa

I'm getting pissed off at having to do the driving all the time.  I expect a man of your age to hold a valid driver's license -- is this unreasonable of me?  I've had my license since I was 16!  I've never even had a car payment!  And I HATE driving!!!

Get your ass out of bed.  I'll be taking you to the DMV today.  You had better pass that test.


----------



## modelskinny

I hope you both share a fabulous birthday fuck. If I'm lucky, you'll remember me. Your girlfriend. You selfish pig.


----------



## supersmoker27

Fuck you bitch, why you spending all this time with me just to say u wanna be friends? You GOTTA know you were leading me on, fuck you. 
Feel like this bullshits been happening way too often and just when I think there's some hope it happens again. 
Fuck you bitch, fuck you,


----------



## claire22

im completely, hopelessly in love with you and i know i always will be


----------



## tennant90

Shit, I think I really like you. Actually no, I know I like you but its these feelings I'm scared of. Having them and not knowing what to do with them. You're Fucking cool. We're good in the sack and it will only get better. We're weirdly comfortable with each other and it has only been our second date. I Fucking hate feeling like this but at the same time I should embrace it because you're the one making me feel it.


----------



## TweakFace

I'm at a loss of what to think. I've had a crush on your for awhile and finally got the courage to ask you out which you accepted with no hesitation with that gorgeous smile of yours. Now you say you want to stay "friends" because you think it's a bad idea to date someone at the same job... I get it but still, I was so excited for our date tomorrow night. I actually saved up money for us so I could take you out somewhere nice but I guess that's not happening anymore. You said if you quit soon, you'd be more than happy to reconsider and let me take you out but I don't know... I feel like once I've been friend zoned, that's it. Plus I've already spent all the date money on drugs and I feel pretty damn good about it, so thats that.


----------



## kytnism

i am incredibly grateful that you suggested out of nowhere that we take this impromptu holiday. at first i was unsure and excited, but im glad you didn't give me time to think about it and simply made all of the arrangements before i had reason to overthink anything and HAD to comply. this experience has been magical. from the second the plane glided in over the breathtaking mountains, road trips where the conversation and laughter flowed like a river, dining out, arriving at the pinnacle of the highest mountain looking down on the world, the cozy and intimate nights. thankyou  from the bottom of my heart. this entire experience was just what we both needed and i truly could have never predicted what a memorable experience it has been. boarding the plane this morning is not going to be easy, i can't wait to return in july. thankyou so much.

...kytnism...


----------



## Noodle

I want you for some reason. I think because it is a bad idea.


----------



## GarageFlower

I still love you


----------



## T. Calderone

I really did want to help you out by giving you stuff for your supposed new apartment, especially since you said it would be like old times so I may as well move in. I had all these household items packed up and ready to go- pots and pans, dishes, coffee maker, silverware, towels, sheets, blankets, lamps, tv's, besides furniture and dining room set. Then a week later you call me up and tell me you only want the 35 inch flat screen and that's real sketchy. So I think I'm right assuming you didn't move into the apartment and still staying at your mom's, the fact you havn't called back since I told you no confirms this.


----------



## Noodle

/dodgy


----------



## BlueSaffron

GarageFlower said:


> I still love you



This.  I'm yours, whenever you want me.  You own my heart, no one else can get in - I don't want anyone else to get in, and I don't even WANT to want someone else to get in.

Yours... and I always will be.


----------



## bunnymunro

Why would you, for no discernible reason, accuse me of two actions that were not true? 
If not to place some doubt in my mind that I, in fact was lying or unsure?
Unless you are trying to self sabotage this thing?
I know my capabilities, weaknesses and strengths. and its been a journey to discover these. 
Please don't fuck with my head.


----------



## ashstorm

I feel like you're not telling me something.  Have I done something or said something? 

I wish you wouldn't just clamp up and obsess over your phone cause I don't know what's going on and that really stresses me out


----------



## plmar

"Come round my house at 2am I'll sneak you in and we'll fuck like crazy, I'll get you drunk and fucked on drugs too it'll be a great night"


----------



## tamarinds

Finne hit the bulb


----------



## bluelighte

"Oh so your gonna take advantage of her when she takes drugs" sorry mate what you think I'm like that? Yep offering me drink first of all I don't drink alcohol. 2nd how much cash did u steal when my so called "mate" held my card. Wait wait yeah corrupted up minds say corrupted up things becase Tim steals from people and you accuse me of trying to take advantage of a woman while she's sitting write there..obviously dickhead she sees it then you know the rest. Fuck you! I was with her for almost two years. Too bad your girl got fucked not once but twice!!

Edit its j m to the mwah


----------



## curious-kitty

what the fuck is wrong with me ..??? why do i put up with your shit all the time and why do you put up with me im sick of this shit... 8 years 2 kids later and we're still trying to make it work whats the point i flirt with you wear skimpy clothes for you.I dont go out because you dont want me to. so i stay home out of respect for you. all the fucking time Is it to much to ask for sex at least once a week... but yes it must be because you turn to your porn and your nude magazines .. im so over feeling like this . just feeling not good enough or not pretty enough. than you have the gall to tell me the magazines and porn isnt yours its your mates wtf are we back in the 70's. i need a key for this cage your locking me in... when we do go out  on the rare occasion we/you end up in a fight cause some guy talked to me ... than you tell me i cant go out  and its not because you dont trust me you just dont know what the other people are doing and cant trust them... and this hurts so much more typing this out cause I do love you. I just need you to loosen up a bit and stop trying to control every aspect of me.and lay off the porn for a while so we canget our sex life back and if this is to much that im asking you for tell me so i dont waste anymore of my youth away sitting in a box cookin cleanin washin . just to listen to you whinge at me when i dont do it just to sit and wait for you all the time. oh an maybe once a month you reckon you could drop the kids to school do breakfast for them dress them what the heck why dont you actually do a full couple days of chasin round after them why i go play golf and go to the pub with me mates . why are you aloud to do whatever you want but when it comes to me doing something its an argument.. FFS i just want a fair suck of the sav and be treated  more equall to you .... END RANT..8?


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## Noodle

I love you still. You may believe otherwise. It is not true.


----------



## turtlebeach

WTF did you do to him, you lying psychopath?
Wake up before you damage any more men.


----------



## doctorlady

I hate your ex-girlfriends for the damage they did to you, and yet I  feel inferior to every one of them because I'm damaged too. You tell  me I'm beautiful, smart, and strong nearly every day and I'm trying to  take your word for it. I fell in love with you when I began to sense  your almost childlike vulnerability lurking just below the surface. I  can feel you testing me to see whether I'll kick you around like your  past girlfriends - I won't. I'm not that kind of person, and I think  you're beginning to realize it. If this relationship works in the long  run, I will go through life a happy woman. If it doesn't, then I will at  least have the grace to be gentle about it. You are a good father, and I  am willing to love your children as my own.


----------



## ChipTrippyFox

I wish you would find someone else who makes you happy..
I care so much about you and I've wanted to save you cause you needed someone who cared.. but now I feel empty.. 
I feel like I will never be happy with you the way you want us to be, and I'm so sorry for that.. I can't bring myself to leave you because I can't stand to hurt you so I wish you would simply find someone better suited for you. 

You've manipulated me, hurt me and forced me to change myself to a point where I don't even know who I am any more, or that I feel guilty for wanting somthing that you don't.  I grew up too fast and now I feel that because of you, I am missing a period of my life that I'm not going to be able to experience if I stay with you. 

I was 17, you were 27.. I argued to the death before that the age gap wasn't an issue.. and it wasn't. . Untill you started forcing me to stop living at that age level because "you already did". 

I should have never tried to start a relationship with you, we should have stayed friends. I was.. desperate. I'm sorry but it's true. And now I'm trapped.. you tell me if I ever leave you'll kill yourself ( or me). So do you realize that is the only thing holding me back? You're afraid of being alone.. I am too.

It's so confusing and I'm so so angry. IM SO FUCKING ANGRY. 

I feel so close to death.. maybe it's better.. im a coward who can not bring myself to suicide, but maybe one day..

I wish you would find someone better for you.. so you can truly love someone for who they are..


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

I don't want to go.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I want to fuck you one last time, and walk the fuck out on you when you want to cuddle up afterwards.


----------



## Bambooshoot

I love you and you know it. You constantly ask me if I know that you love me. I do. But your idea of love is twisted. Love to me is caring and trusting. Love to you is controlling and manipulating. I've been beaten before you know that. You say you hate it cause you watched your mum go through it. But it's all you know as love isn't it? Because although you haven't punched me (which you like to point out) you have grabbed, pushed, scratched, threatened and verbally abused me. The first time I told you I won't put up with it again. The other night I was wrong to shout in your face but I didn't deserve to be pinned to the bed by the throat. So that's why I walked out that night. Because the days of me being a scared beaten little girl are long gone. I actually wanted to pick that hammer up and hurt you. Despite all this I will come see you tomorrow. We will have great sex, laugh and do all the things that make us great! But what will happen when we fight again?? Cause as much as I love you I don't think I can put up with it. You said tonight you wanted to propose to me.. That scared the shit out if me. Do you just want to tighten your grip on me? God I wish I had the answers. I wish I didn't love you. I wish it wasn't this hard... I..I wish I could just...tell you.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Tu estaba la chica mas bonita y amigable que yo encontre alla. Yo puedo a imaginar para usted ser mi esposa.  Voy a ver usted de nuevo mi amor.


----------



## ChipTrippyFox

Bambooshoot said:


> I love you and you know it. You constantly ask me if I know that you love me. I do. But your idea of love is twisted. Love to me is caring and trusting. Love to you is controlling and manipulating. I've been beaten before you know that. You say you hate it cause you watched your mum go through it. But it's all you know as love isn't it? Because although you haven't punched me (which you like to point out) you have grabbed, pushed, scratched, threatened and verbally abused me. The first time I told you I won't put up with it again. The other night I was wrong to shout in your face but I didn't deserve to be pinned to the bed by the throat. So that's why I walked out that night. Because the days of me being a scared beaten little girl are long gone. I actually wanted to pick that hammer up and hurt you. Despite all this I will come see you tomorrow. We will have great sex, laugh and do all the things that make us great! But what will happen when we fight again?? Cause as much as I love you I don't think I can put up with it. You said tonight you wanted to propose to me.. That scared the shit out if me. Do you just want to tighten your grip on me? God I wish I had the answers. I wish I didn't love you. I wish it wasn't this hard... I..I wish I could just...tell you.



*hug*


----------



## BeckyLee

I find it funny that you constantly try to hack my Facebook, read my diary, or check my phone. Insecure ppl are THE WORST.


----------



## Loveandgetused1

I hate u for all ur lies and for cheating on me all the time. I hate u for all the escorts that u think I don't know about. I hate ufo rethinking I don't know u hide condoms and leave the house with them. I hate u for always taking about getting married. I hate u for telling me I have to b the one to work while u stay home and day trade but ur online looking up escorts. I hate u for never helping me pay any of the bills. I hate u for the abortion. I hate u for distorting me and saying u did nothing. I hate u for ever saying sorry. I hate u for always making me feel that every fucked up thing u do to me is some how my fault. I hate u for acting like ur so good and innocent that u do nothing and act like I'm making up every fuck up thing u do. I hate u for always trying to make me look crazy as if u putting dick in a whore is something that is logical when ur in a five year relationship. I hate u for always leaving when I confront u about the shit u do and then coming back. I hate u for making me fall so deeply in love with u. I hate u for making my daughter fall inlove with u. I hate u for making my family think ur a good guy. I have u for making everyone think ur a good guy. I hate myself for letting u back in every time. I hate myself for letting u use me. I hate myself cuz I can't even be  happy. Ihate myself cuz I can't even bring myself to stop loving u. I hate myself cuz everyone tells me how exotic and beautiful I am inside and out but I can't even see it becuz I let u brake me. Ihate u for always contradicting urself telling me I should talk to u and we will not work if we are keeping things from each other. I hate myself when I have tried over and over for five years and u still do the same thing and now I'm so unhappy I don't care anymore. I hate myself becuz I let u replace my heart with a black hole that I don't want love anymore cuz all I have gotten was pain from u with all ur lies.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Loveandgetused1 said:


> I hate u for all ur lies and for cheating on me all the time. I hate u for all the escorts that u think I don't know about. I hate ufo rethinking I don't know u hide condoms and leave the house with them. I hate u for always taking about getting married. I hate u for telling me I have to b the one to work while u stay home and day trade but ur online looking up escorts. I hate u for never helping me pay any of the bills. I hate u for the abortion. I hate u for distorting me and saying u did nothing. I hate u for ever saying sorry. I hate u for always making me feel that every fucked up thing u do to me is some how my fault. I hate u for acting like ur so good and innocent that u do nothing and act like I'm making up every fuck up thing u do. I hate u for always trying to make me look crazy as if u putting dick in a whore is something that is logical when ur in a five year relationship. I hate u for always leaving when I confront u about the shit u do and then coming back. I hate u for making me fall so deeply in love with u. I hate u for making my daughter fall inlove with u. I hate u for making my family think ur a good guy. I have u for making everyone think ur a good guy. I hate myself for letting u back in every time. I hate myself for letting u use me. I hate myself cuz I can't even be  happy. Ihate myself cuz I can't even bring myself to stop loving u. I hate myself cuz everyone tells me how exotic and beautiful I am inside and out but I can't even see it becuz I let u brake me. Ihate u for always contradicting urself telling me I should talk to u and we will not work if we are keeping things from each other. I hate myself when I have tried over and over for five years and u still do the same thing and now I'm so unhappy I don't care anymore. I hate myself becuz I let u replace my heart with a black hole that I don't want love anymore cuz all I have gotten was pain from u with all ur lies.


Wholly shit. I'll pray for you


----------



## BingoBango

Mate, you're full of shit.

All you are consumed by is your endless games of trying to pick up women. It was funny to hear initially but now I'm over it. It has become your life and that's all I hear from you nowadays.

I've been through thick and thin with and for you but just because I'm in a stable long-term relationship with a little less confidence (to talk to/flirt with random chicks) doesn't mean you ditch me for another like-minded friend because that's all you care about.

Our friendship is starting to turn toxic (if not already) because of these different views we have. I am not going to play the my-view-is-right card but man, I thought you're at least better than this.


Fucking loser.


----------



## junegreenjeans

I don't want to leave you but I will if I have to.
I do neither of us any justice if i allow what we have created to bring me down.
you tell me I am a poor good for nothing b___h which tells me money does matter to you more than you claim
yet it is my income that floats us as you bring none in.
you got us this house and i clean it, pay its bills and buy its food.
i give you everything I have yet you tell me in your fight moments that i do a shitty job.

sometimes I think you assumed I had money and thought you were getting a sugar mama.
well I may not have a sailboat or be able to jet you off across the globe   but i'm pretty sure your ex's didn't give you ALL of their income like I do.
I give it all because all is needed.
so when I add up your consumption and know it is twice as much as what I bring in, that you buy 20 beers a day plus your cigarettes and put them on the credit card,  I cringe.
I have been with you for 3 years and we have gone out for dinner   once.

You know I came from little and have been in survivor mode since I can remember.  I do not need fancy clothes or salon trips.  So when you drink and drink and stink up our abode then tell me i'm good for nothing,  I begin to quietly and secretly pack.  i had planned and wished to spend my life with you   but now, i'm not so sure.
I am not loaded like you assumed I was.  I give everything to this home and you.  I do not believe it is enough.
I can't tell if your the fool or if i'm the fool for staying with a man like you.  HOw I wish you were sweet most of the time.  HOw I wish I could help you  but i won't let you bring me down.  no   i will not.


----------



## Mariposa

You are an amazing human being, ____.  You deserve better than to work for those fools.  You deserve better than to have your dog and your roommate's cat run your life.  

I made a point.  

The fact that your mother reached out to me in agreement... I did not expect that, and I should be more pleased than I am.  

What I'm disturbed about is that you place me at the bottom of your list of priorities, when I have busted my ass to make you happy.  If I choose to leave you, I can say in good conscience that I've left you better than I found you.  You have an image of a perfect partner and it only kind of resembles me.  You might be my partner, you certainly are my beloved, but fucking A, you're really pissing me off.  

I am carefully considering how today will go.  And no, it's not my fault that you lost your phone.


----------



## deldone

I watched you grow, while I remained idle.


----------



## aq.

To my ex:

I miss you. I love you. I am sorry. 

"Don't know what you have til it's gone"

To my current boyfriend:

I'm sorry for sobbing my eyes out after we had sex yesterday. It's not you.


----------



## Septonn

Even though I pretend I'm fine with things not working out between us last year I still want you and feel bad every time I've seen you


----------



## claire22

I thought I didn't care, but I guess I did...
I just want you to be happy. 

I've spent the whole day crying thinking about it and I don't know why. I know it's selfish to think of me in this situation but it has nothing to do with me. The only thing it has to do with me about is how much I fucking care about you. 

I feel so alone and powerless. So, so alone... 

I spend all day alone. I've ostracised myself from everybody. I feel like nobody gives a fuck except you, and you're not even here with me. I'm not unhappy, but if I didn't have you I would be. You have to be strong. Cos I don't know what I'd do without you.

I just don't understand why you did it instead of calling me, asking me for help... I feel betrayed


----------



## MD Specialist

I know you loved her very much, and you still do. She is an amazing person so I completely understand. It's time to move on now though, maybe your persistence will have her back in your life, but right now we are together. Please respect that... as I respect you.


----------



## Anic118

I hate you!!!


I have never hated anyone in my life until now. You disrespected me on so many different levels and I don't know anyone who has hurt me this much or made me feel this broken. Now I'm not stupid, and I wouldn't kid myself into thinking I was your girlfriend. Were really good friends who hook up when we hang out together. We've gotten really fucked up together and both of us have admitted that we have feelings for each other but were not in a good place for us and it's better that way. I didn't expect you to not see other people or fuck other people and I was doing the same thing. However, calling a prostitute over and fucking her without shame while you and I were hanging out and supposed to be working on a project together was inappropriate, selfish, and hurtful. Knowing you do it and doing it in front of me are completely different things. I have been nothing but supportive and caring. I've been through and supported you through all of the bad shit that happened in your life. On top of all of that... He thinks that I have no right to be upset.


Oh well.... I know I was a great friend and that I'm a good person. It hurts because I know when he's had time to sober all the way up and think clearly about things he'll apologize, but there are just somethings that I'm sorry doesn't work for.


I hope it was all worth it.


----------



## BlueSaffron

I'm yours


----------



## modelskinny

You don't even fucking know me, so save your constant messages about what you "think I'm about" and how I'm trying to "hustle you" to your damn self. I don't want to date you and I made that clear. Just because you're bitter because you got rejected doesn't make me a bad person. I told you I was completely emotionally unavailable from the start. 

Lesson learned. Glad I trusted my gut. I'm staying as far as fuck away from you, you clingy child.


----------



## Black Rabbit of Inle

Sometimes I don't think you really get it...


----------



## iamthesuck

Why don't you appreciate me? You need to stop overreacting and think before you act. You're gonna get yourself into a lot of shit diving in  head first the way you do


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

how deep was our bond if thats all it takes for you to be gone


----------



## Septonn

Just cut the crap and let me know how you feel. I really don't know what to make of these mixed messages and its fucking with my head.


----------



## ed.ston

Waffle Sock said:


> Tu estaba la chica mas bonita y amigable que yo encontre alla. Yo puedo a imaginar para usted ser mi esposa.  Voy a ver usted de nuevo mi amor.



Tu eres(*) la chica mas bonita y amistosa que he encontrado alli. Te puedo imaginar siendo mi esposa. Voy a volver a verte mi amor.

* you confused _ser_ with _estar_ and anyway, don't use past tense there because she's not dead. I know this is the 'something you can't say to their face' thread but I've decided to help you, just in case you grow a pair.


----------



## Pagey

I've said it a billion times already but I miss you so so so much 
I hate that the closest I can get to saying that to your face is through a computer screen. Long-distance is horrible, I need you


----------



## Maya

^ pagey ♡♡♡ I miss my bf too  im also in a ld rel.


----------



## tocooperate

I'm sitting in an empty parking lot right  now,  but I was really here to see you at some point. Except my car ran out of gas one town over, so you said you weren't sure how to help. "just gonna eat and go to bed" the text message said some 20 minutes later. Well I got gas and called you. You didn't pick up. So now I'm just... here, because I don't want to go home or go anywhere really. I need to be here right now, without action or distraction or any of the other of the million things I do to keep a healthy coat of denial applied.

but. im sorry, im sorry for the pills, for the lies, for the neglec, for using my shattered dreams as an excuse for all of it.

im sorry for trying to find new friends and things to replace those dreams. im sorry its always about me. why am i the only one dreaming and reaching and failing? im sorry that i didnt turn out to be a "normal" boy



and im mostly sorry that the first time i wrote this post, i wasn't sorry enough.


----------



## tocooperate

aq. said:


> To my ex:
> 
> I miss you. I love you. I am sorry.
> 
> "Don't know what you have til it's gone"



hear, hear.


----------



## Jean-Paul

you may be reliably dumb, but you are reliable. thank you.


----------



## Jean-Paul

neat


----------



## Bare_head

You thought i left you? U knew fine well what was going on, you chose to move on and quickly at that but dnt try and contact me again 2 months later sayint sorry about my dog dying, leave me alone, im stronger on my own dont nee d people who quite frankly brought us two years of unhappiness, i wish you the best but really dont want to hear another word from you again


----------



## Waffle Sock

ed.ston said:


> Tu eres(*) la chica mas bonita y amistosa que he encontrado alli. Te puedo imaginar siendo mi esposa. Voy a volver a verte mi amor.
> 
> * you confused _ser_ with _estar_ and anyway, don't use past tense there because she's not dead. I know this is the 'something you can't say to their face' thread but I've decided to help you, just in case you grow a pair.


I used past tense because it happened in the past. And I can't literally say it to her face because she is in another country. I know this has been a misunderstanding, but I've decided to clear things up, just in case you want to stop being a dick.


----------



## Septonn

Fuck you


----------



## aq.

I'm falling for you. hard. you know who you are


----------



## weekend addiction

Sorry I didn't give you a chance. At another time in my life you would have been a dream come true. Wishing you the best and forgetting about you quickly because few women compare.


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

why do I still give a fuck about you? why am I waking up and thinking of you still?


----------



## tennant90

I'm pretty pissed about something and this thread came to my mind straight away. 

So, because I said something to your face you pretty much make me the enemy. I'm your Fucking son. If you say you'll be there for me then just Fucking be there. Don't just breath empty words that fill my head with something solid. That's what pissed me off the most.
Also, you Fucking lied to my brother making me the enemy. I told you about the money problem and you said you would fix it. I could of had this all under control but you had to make all this yours. Grasping it all so its yours to control. 
That's it now, I'm going to change so this stops. Im going to become more independant so I can stop relying on you all together. So I can take control of everything I do for myself. I will build these walls again so you cannot enter. You, who dismantled everything with acid crumbles my interior and then takes it all away. You strip my foundations and fument them to yourself. 
I can't do this anymore. A son should love his mother, not feel like he can breeth when she fucks off. 
Yeah, I said some things but you're an adult and I'm still young, surely you have the capacity to just let it slip. 
I'm sorry but you're no role model. You tell me to fuck off to ly fathers but you're the one who stopped him seeing us. You're everything thats fucked up wih this family. The worse thing is that you have never even been aware of that.


----------



## BlueSaffron

Laying in your arms the other day is the happiest I've been in literally years.  Thank you


----------



## Bare_head

u getting in touch with me was the worst thing u cud of done, n thats exactly what u did, fuck you !!!!


----------



## spadedstars

I can't fight for you anymore, you have to make a choice. It's not fair to think I may still have a chance...


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

Dad..even though I might not like when you are drunk when I see you, I know I might not see you for much longer..so I decided I need to see you whether or not I am happy with your drinking. I'm glad i didnt just break down after i left and not do anything about it. I appreciate the advice and words you have for me. I wish i was as strong as you think, and tell people I am. I appreciate the effort to be positive around us. I am glad you're still here and I can tell you these things.


----------



## sexyismyname

T: I still think about you everyday. Even though its not in a "i want you back kind of way", your still there. I can't get you out of my head. I dont still love you in that way, but i worry if you are ok. I just couldnt stay with a man that didnt work, & missed his mommy. I have found a real man now. I dont support him, & he doesnt support me. I love him more than anyone, ever! 
Kareem- stop stalking me!!! Its been almost 2 years since i broke up with you! You were 9 years younger than me, & you had a nice fat cock, but you had no idea how to use it, despite the fact i tried to teach you. I got tired of the fact sex was the same every time cause u had no idea how to participate. Jesus, you were 25! Get 
A clue. I do appreciate that you broke your religious beliefs to be with a white girl, but it also made you not seem to understand how to treat a woman, cultural or not, its not who i am.


----------



## phatass

I fell for you, you understood and accepted me, we trusted eachother, and for what you break up with me... get a boyfriend but we're still fucking on the regular... WTF?????


----------



## Joker11789

T- why? What happened? 

To the others ..ehh fun while it lasted ..think it's all on good terms ?


----------



## modelskinny

I hate you, but most of all, I pity you. The both of you belong together in your fucked up fantasy world. You never respected me. Playing pretend might be enough for you to convince yourself you're happy, but at the end of the day, everyone silently observes your pathetic obsession. It's disgusting. You never had him, and you still don't, even after I decided to get the fuck out of the picture.

You disgust me in every way.


----------



## fuc

your sexual deviations are disturbing to me and i fear you i wish youd never think my name again and maybe get diabetes


----------



## Myxomatosis

Solitude is as big a part of my addiction as are the drugs.  Your blindness to my internal struggle despite my numerous attempts to articulate it bother me.  My resent for you is invisible to your marmalade eyes.  When this bomb goes off, I am human enough to wish for you to be out of the range of impact.  Consequently, that same humanity wishes to employ the power of Thanatos and give up all vision of my existentialist ideals.

I pity you for being weaker than me.  Multiple times a day, I cut the string holding the kite which is my soul by way of stabbing my vein with the hollowed out dagger filled with heroin.  I further reinforce my destructive ways by enlisting the aid of many other substances to escape my pain.  Though somehow, you manage to reveal yourself as weaker than I - the individual who just proclaimed to be completely aware of my wretchedness & hatred yet unable to gather the strength to change it.

I treat you like shit by ignoring for you days on end.  You see color where there's only a shapeless cloud of black. There's nothing wrong with you.  You are not weak.  I am.  My temporary bouts of insanity mixed with what Poe would call moments of horrible sanity are enough to keep me in a constant state of imbalance.  I will never change.  Better to seem like an asshole than the pathetic worthless piece of shit that I really am.

I don't want you to hurt.  I don't want anyone to hurt.  I simply want to be relieved of having the power to hurt you.

To my beloved cat, Spunky.


----------



## modelskinny

Myxomatosis said:


> Solitude is as big a part of my addiction as are the drugs.  Your blindness to my internal struggle despite my numerous attempts to articulate it bother me.  My resent for you is invisible to your marmalade eyes.  When this bomb goes off, I am human enough to wish for you to be out of the range of impact.  Consequently, that same humanity wishes to employ the power of Thanatos and give up all vision of my existentialist ideals.
> 
> I pity you for being weaker than me.  Multiple times a day, I cut the string holding the kite which is my soul by way of stabbing my vein with the hollowed out dagger filled with heroin.  I further reinforce my destructive ways by enlisting the aid of many other substances to escape my pain.  Though somehow, you manage to reveal yourself as weaker than I - the individual who just proclaimed to be completely aware of my wretchedness & hatred yet unable to gather the strength to change it.
> 
> I treat you like shit by ignoring for you days on end.  You see color where there's only a shapeless cloud of black. There's nothing wrong with you.  You are not weak.  I am.  My temporary bouts of insanity mixed with what Poe would call moments of horrible sanity are enough to keep me in a constant state of imbalance.  I will never change.  Better to seem like an asshole than the pathetic worthless piece of shit that I really am.
> 
> I don't want you to hurt.  I don't want anyone to hurt.  I simply want to be relieved of having the power to hurt you.
> 
> To my beloved cat, Spunky.



Beautiful words. I resonate with this on several aspects... It was nice to see such a complex feeling articulated in a way I was never capable of doing.


----------



## abracadabra girl

What did I ever do to you? If you have a problem with me, be a fucking man about it and talk to me. Don't just follow me around and tear apart every word I write.


----------



## citizen cained

I know we have been split up for 3 months now but I fucked another girl the other day who is about 100x better looking than you and 100x better in bed and you probably have no idea but I hope you find out, I hope you find out that I came inside her, I hope you find out she was moaning and squirming while I fucked her amazing body, I hope you find out that she made me feel amazing and I hope you find out that that hour was better than our entire sexlife, you ungrateful, poisonous bitch.


Ah that was like purging toxins from my soul


----------



## MVhustle

I wish I didn't love you as much as I do, because you're a REALLY shitty person and you're so mean to me


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

I was high every time i tried to reach out to you after i got mad at you. I was just that lonely i guess


----------



## psyfiend

I'm really happy I made those fires... it makes me feel great.


----------



## deano88

I'm only really interested in you when I'm high even then sometimes I find it hard to find you attractive enough to fuck you even tho your basically offering it on a plate making it so easy its not even exciting. your a good friend tho


----------



## Waffle Sock

I banged all of your friends and came inside all of them. The night I was sick, when you all visited me and brought me meds when I was sick in bed, I thought it was amazing to have all 3 of you in one place. I winked at Mariel behind your back as you both were leaving. She smiled flirtatiously. Actually everytime me and Mariel banged, she would ask "do I like it better than yours"... but this chick is your "friend". So devious and treacherous. .. but extremely hot. I'm actually a bit surprised that you 2 aren't pregnant by me.


----------



## granddeception2

edit* misunderstanding


----------



## kytnism

ten days and counting. cant fucking wait :D 

...kytnism...


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## Br1ngTh3Ra1n

You should take a joke as easy as you take a dick, whore


----------



## BornAgainYogi

Our time is short just as the sun rises so too must it set. The ocean waves drift between us but in my heart they carry us closer. The flower who receives light grows and honey you're a bed full of roses. Standing tall you wither to neither hail nor sleet. You've melted the friged ice that covers your heart with the warmth of the love you now wield. Day by day you've revealed to me what even you where not aware of. You my dear are the gate keeper to my heart bestowed with the grace of a goddess you hold my innermost love for thee. You're beauty is unsurpassed by a thousand moons and even then a thousand more pale in comparison. I long for one fond embrace to hold you tight but verily fate as it seems will not let it be. The sweet morning dew coupled with the air of a new dawn is no other than you and I. Hold still my heart for now it knows the bitter sweet once more. Faced with the torn and scorn of loves fiery passion condemned to the inner most pits of hell while also its raptures to the highest peaks of heaven. I long for you. A lover without his love am I. A lover without his love is indeed the most painful pain of them all.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I'm sorry.


----------



## legalizeall

Your starting to put that weight on again. Be sure to keep an eye on that.

or

"Im getting fat again." I know


----------



## granddeception2

Not if i ct ill be back 2 full performance in a few


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

I still wonder some times if we would have been happy if things were different, if I were different.


----------



## granddeception2

forgot 2 check my socks that night  
2010 u joined easy 2 add up


----------



## Br1ngTh3Ra1n

cocksucker lying bitch


----------



## Mysterie

i still love u, but idk if you actually believe we are not meant to be together...

i dont mind if you dont want to be in a relationship with me, and i think i would be able to just be friends, but i just need to know...

i have been anti long-distance relationships forever, and i would be in one with you, i havent changed how i feel about you ever since i first saw you ~9 years ago at the athletics carnival when i was wearing that small blue/aqua unicorns shirt that was too small for me. i feel on cloud 9 around you, hearing your voice and reading your words and thinking about you... and maybe you think you are too broken to be loved or to love, but i think we can both grow and learn from eachother .


----------



## granddeception2

Anissa Picconia -------------------that's if u didn't delete that 1 and the 1 that had all the real goood dirt on u fuckin thief....go change ur plates again to get more dick lmfao-intergalactic now jump on my roof. I can help you....lol better hurry up that payment girl cos if u get it I take wats mine  lotta $
yep heaps of dirt on u but ill leave it cuz I got no idea how comps work....and fuk off Bill im not ur boyfriend anymore and I don't want a relationship your too old im 30 ur 60 no I don't want to marry u u got ur addictions I have mine.
 This post can stay cos u really do deserve it. Bill it was outta my hands anyway bill cant be tracked back 2 anyone so ur right yeah lets get married lol and ill come 2 ur wedding lol


----------



## granddeception2

you are pathetic and pushing it


----------



## swampdragon

Argh, I wish I could stop dreaming about you. Get out of my brain please.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

...


----------



## WhiteFemale

Everytime I really start to enjoy the sex, it ends. I wanna fuck you more because I'm not always getting mine. I feel super bad when you get jealous of my vibrator, but I do want to have orgasms that aren't just from oral sometimes and it's hard if you bust before I do. I don't like bringing it up, because I love you so much, and I know that you're doing your best.


----------



## severely etarded

^ your bf is jealous of a vibrator? Hell the vibrator is my DP partner!


----------



## Minxy

The more time passes, the more I realise what an arsehole you really are. Grow a spine and a pair of balls you cretin.


----------



## D's

I'm sorry for..knocking you up,.

I'm glad that you went through and had the kid, and not aborted it because even though we havnt talked since you last told me you were pregnent. I want to do whats right, even though we arnt a couple, I want to do whats best for the kid. Blood is thicker then.....your last name.


----------



## Shrooms00087

Minxy said:


> The more time passes, the more I realise what an arsehole you really are. Grow a spine and a pair of balls you cretin.



The irony is too much --I fucking love this thread. And the dude who banged 3 chicks and then had his girlfriend bring him meds. Christ Mother of Mary folks.


----------



## kytnism

i am SO sorry, and embarrassed (although can thankfully laugh about it). i responded to your message in haste yesterday whilst in the middle of helping my sister feed the twins and engaged in conversation. it took me 30 seconds after hitting send for the penny to drop before shouting "OH SHIT", as id realized id signed off on a business agreement with "fantastic. looking forward to seeing you tomorrow. xox". i panicked as my sister laughed at me, and quickly shot back "oh sorry. autocorrect ", only to be informed by my sister that i had just made the matter worse as the only word you could be autocorrecting to get "xox" is coc  im just so used to signing off with hugs and kisses to my friends and family that its now an auto response. i really should proof read my shit before hitting send. lesson learned. thankfully when you came by last night shit wasnt awkward. 

...kytnism...


----------



## sharpthings13

Even though we are not as close anymore, I know you felt the connection that I did. And that is one of the main reasons why I placed distance between us. I miss you like crazy, you were the best friend a girl could ask for. You filled the void I have. I know you don't love your boyfriend,  but I love mine. Truth is, he would share me with another girl.  But I want you for more than a night.


----------



## samnslumberland

I appreciate the drugs and all of your generosity, and I'd probably have sex with you...but I don't want all of our friends to find out that I'm still a virgin should you decide to open your mouth.


----------



## Maya

Girl, last Sunday was special but I know it's a spur of the moment... I wish I have gotten your number... I got your other friends but I dont know if I should contact you... Knowing that we are both in relationships with our bfs ohh man this is going to be complicated


----------



## Minxy

Shrooms00087 said:


> The irony is too much --I fucking love this thread. And the dude who banged 3 chicks and then had his girlfriend bring him meds. Christ Mother of Mary folks.



I would say it to the person's face if I had any way of contacting them. A part of me is glad that I don't. 



I like hooking up with you to do stuff and you are a really nice person but you irritate me after a while because you fanny about so much! I hate waiting around, hurry up!


----------



## Minxy

Maya said:


> Girl, last Sunday was special but I know it's a spur of the moment... I wish I have gotten your number... I got your other friends but I dont know if I should contact you... Knowing that we are both in relationships with our bfs ohh man this is going to be complicated



Don't do it! Recipe for disaster.


----------



## granddeception2

sleepless notes u shouldn't have


----------



## granddeception2

Ploters u shouldn't have. Unless ur expressing it don't smoke it 
Over ur head


----------



## bunnymunro

You are not going to  die,  well I mean you actually will,  but not in the  immediate future.  Please please please  don't.   You can beat this cancer,  it may be selfish of me,  but I don't want you to


----------



## subutex_junkie

You are so special in my eyes and I'm sorry that you still don't know that I shoot up bupe, I want to tell you and plan to quit, I just dunno how, I'll need to force myself. I also have a big problem with insecurity and being needy but I'm working on that already for us, I really want to create a better me for us because I know I'm not In love, that's my codependency but I am very attracted to your personality and your beauty as well, I want to see you all day everyday but I know that is unhealthy so I'm trying my best to make this work from my end, you treat me so good and are so kind hearted and you deserve the world!


----------



## Minxy

subutex_junkie said:


> You are so special in my eyes and I'm sorry that you still don't know that I shoot up bupe, I want to tell you and plan to quit, I just dunno how, I'll need to force myself. I also have a big problem with insecurity and being needy but I'm working on that already for us, I really want to create a better me for us because I know I'm not In love, that's my codependency but I am very attracted to your personality and your beauty as well, I want to see you all day everyday but I know that is unhealthy so I'm trying my best to make this work from my end, you treat me so good and are so kind hearted and you deserve the world!



That is so sweet!


----------



## Boupstarnm

I'm far from even with you. But lol fuckin l. Maybe I am cute.

P.s. you're being a bitch tonight. Every word out of your mouth has been "me me me".


----------



## Septonn

Even though it's so lovely being around you and we have so much fun together, I am still not sure whether I'll ever be able to fall in love with you. I know you want me to though.


----------



## bingey

I wish I could have saved you ,you showed met the true price of self destruction even if i did spend all my money


----------



## pofacedhoe

its nice having bullshit around if it inspires me but beyond that whats the point


----------



## harmacologist

you are gross without a shirt on and your ass is always showing.  please lose 200 pounds.


----------



## Mariposa

I am up late when I am slammed with work tomorrow.  That's because of you and the stress you caused me since the moment I left.  Of course, everyone was shocked.  We were the perfect couple for almost 6 months, and we vowed to be forever.  I made your life better through mending fences with your infernal mother, at minimum.  That was very difficult for me to do, but I handled it and I'd do it again.  

I am so uncertain about you as a person.  If this does not work on out, then I still have a life aside from you.  I have myself and many others to live for.  The largest risks I can take are with my heart, and I trusted you to hold my heart, not to break it.  But genuinely, fuck you and the level of stress you have caused me, my friends and my family.  Yes, fuck you for not being a decent human being or a decent partner.


----------



## willithurt

Can mariposa message me i have some questions


----------



## Mariposa

willithurt said:


> Can mariposa message me i have some questions



You're free to message an active moderator of this forum.  "Bluelight Crew" means that I am former/retired staff.  If you start a thread about your specific question, I will respond as best I can.  I hope your question is answered sooner rather than later; be well


----------



## Corazon

You don't exist.


----------



## T. Calderone

You are a heartless conniver with no soul or conscience. I was stupid for lending you money, given your history. I no longer take pity on you for all your illnesses and amputations. I wish you would stop calling me from the hospital whining and expecting me to come visit you. I think what they say about karma is true, it has no menu and you get served exactly what you deserve.


----------



## heartbroke

I thought you genuinely loved me but you were just using me to support  your heroin addiction. You're a fucking scumbag and I hope someday you  feel the pain you put me through. I loved you with all my fucking heart  and did everything for you, but you never once made me feel appreciated.  You stole my money. You lied to me. You cheated on me with these skanky dope fiends. I  was 100% faithful to you, I was true to you, I was a good girlfriend and  yet you threw me aside like I meant nothing to you. You're a disgusting  excuse for a human being and I hope that some day you realize the  misery you caused me. There's a special place in hell reserved just for  you. You are truly an evil person and I hope karma gets you for what you did to me.


----------



## willithurt

I scared n nervous but really desire to have sex with transgender or pegging was raped as a little boy want to do as i desire to somehow have control


----------



## swampdragon

<snip, said it anyway and things have gone to shit, predictably>


----------



## Ubi

You rock my World and I really hope your still in there, somewhere., I hope you come back sister.


----------



## Mariposa

The last 3 days have been incredible - just like normal.  I'm as surprised as you are.  Now to just get through work and other plans for a few more days until our next excursion... I hope you're as excited as I am.  What an amazing start to what might be a new start.  Cautious optimism.


----------



## RobotRipping

i am fucked in the head and made a big mistake; not that i could even fix it now though. im aware of this. i'm not stupid.


----------



## deltakappamu

I don't know what i want!


----------



## Animal Mother

You're a stupid incosiderate bitch.
Your claims that everybody else is unfair or mean to you, are blown out of the water, whenever you use that negative tone whilst repeating something nuetral that I said only momentarily before that. I have repeatedly told you that I do not say it like that, and you even complain that I'm too emotionless and indifferent. That only seems to change when it suits your victim mentality.


I'm tired of this shit, and as soon as I get my money back from you, I'm dumping your needy ass.


----------



## Noodle

Players only love you when they are playin'

U a player only 'cause you be playin' yourself


----------



## barbiechandlerxxx

You have a small pathetic ass dick and I probably would only feel it in my ass.


----------



## 421

Eat a sick dick and die, *filthy slut!*


----------



## pazma

I don't want you to go abroad next semester. I know it'll help you grow as a person and it'll be important for you which is why I won't ever say this but the program you're going on is so fucking irrelevant to your major and everything you want to do in life. You need an internship that's relevant to your major; that's what I wish you were doing instead of studying fucking German. When are you ever going to use German? Never. You're Jewish! I'm not moving to Germany that's for sure


----------



## ykm420

FUCK YOU. Stupid ass cunt.


----------



## ticking

barbiechandlerxxx said:


> You have a small pathetic ass dick and I probably would only feel it in my ass.


 dammnn ur fine as hell


----------



## Ubi

Sister, We are years apart.  I was not there for you when you were young, though I have had time to know you better now that you are out of their house and I must say, though I love you and this will never change, I fear you have inherited something from our parent; I think you might be a sociopath; or, at the very least, narcissistic.  
I do not know what to do about this.  From all I have read, you fit the signs and there's not a thing anyone can do about it.

I have witnessed your waterfalls of lies, your manipulations and your lack of emotions.  I am so sorry your dealing with this though I also know, you think your perfect and better than others as is apparent via your actions or lack there of.  I don't know you; more over, I feel the need to protect myself from whatever it is that your going through and I'm relieved we live oceans apart.
I miss you.  I miss that little kid.  I don't know what to do.  I'm sorry your empty love.  I can't imagine; I just can't.  If I could re wire you, I would.  You know I would.  I'm so sorry


----------



## Ryman_95

I try being nice despite your blatant disrespect and little care for me. Although you claim to care about me so much, your actions speak otherwise. Ignore me, fuck my friend, all the time, then get "hurt" when another girl wants to suck my dick or somethin...bitch, fuck off. I only exist when you need something, or you realize I'm happy and interested in someone else. So, kindly get the fuck out of my life, hoe.


----------



## Mariposa

It's been a hell of a year on this contract.  2 months and 8 days until it's over for good.  I'm glad we were able to reach some semblance of an agreement, but remember the contract is construed against the drafter, and that would be you.  I told you to come to me and talk about any problems you may be having in your life, we'll fix them.  I really wish you wouldn't have pulled this shit.  You did.  This means war.


----------



## VitamaN

Tude said:


> Lol I pretty much tell people what I think of them.


Not a bad way to be. Ya... You're gonna die someday so get it all out in the open and let a motherfucker know whats up.  Thats how I think of it.


----------



## spemat

If you want to FUCKING GRADUATE AND FINISH YOUR DISSERTATIONS, STOP FUCKING COMPLAINING ABOUT ME BEING TOO FUCKING HARD ON CORRECTING YOU!! YOU ARE GRAD STUDENTS... I KNOW I HAVE ALWAYS SPOKE GERMAN BUT FUUUUUUCK!!!!

AND STOP TRYING TO HAVE SEX WITH ME... I DON'T FUCKING DATE THE STUDENTS I TUTOR OR PEOPLE THAT AREN'T BISEXUAL... last thing I want is some paranoid straight girl thinking I am fucking all of my friends because it is "WEIRD" that I am "bros" with them and not all "girlfriend!" like their girlfriends see... sorry


----------



## Colour.me.happy

My life has been better since the day you entered it. You're my first thought when I wake up and the last before I fall asleep. 

I'd be more than happy to spend the rest of my life with you. You're my best friend, my everything.


----------



## Ubi

I have been hiding my addiction from you ever since we met.  You think I only have those pills when the pain gets bad but I take them every single day just to maintain and ward off withdrawal.  I'd like to tell you but fear you just won't get it.  Knowing this is no way to show or receive trust, I will try to do better.

You did however inspire me to reduce them drastically.  REmember those spells of the flu I had?  Well, it wasn't the flu; it was torture and I did that for you.
You are worth it.  We, are worth it.


----------



## Mariposa

And... while you were (maybe) at work last night, I did drop a box of my files on your little brat's rack full of Nikes that she's growing out of.  I also fixed it after a few hours of sleep.  I apologized to your daughter, but not to you.  And I ordered her a replacement that is better than the original.  I don't see you having replaced my hubcap that you fucked up several months ago.  Shit is still missing, and demand is made.  

T-60 or fewer.


----------



## ticking

I hope u fall & die


----------



## xillias

blah blah blah i miss you and you probably don't care


----------



## Sheezak

*Do you have to leave so soon?*

*Do you have to leave so soon? 
I was about to poison               the tea. *


----------



## Ubi

Your moniker and rotating dangly bits bode well for your character.  Way to go; must be so proud


----------



## Abject

If I'd known this would still be playing on my mind I would have played the night differently.


----------



## 421

421 said:


> Eat a sick dick and die, *filthy slut!*



To the same person...

I'm sorry for saying that. Although I do hope you're no longer promiscuous while in relationships and take better care of your personal hygiene, but neither is my problem anymore. When you die is for God to decide and that part was completely blasphemous of me.

But most of all I would like to say thank you for teaching me what kind of women to avoid.


----------



## AestheticFriend

i hope the same shit you did to me happens to you, and you feel the same heartbreak i did.

to my current "gf" i don't think we'll ever meet considering you live in washington and i live in nj, i really don't know why i even let you have the idea we are dating. you're a high school drop out, and i honestly think you are a bit slow. you tell me i am the love of your life yet fail to understand my grammar half the time in our texts. i never realized how retarded you were until school started again.


----------



## sonicteamaajm

Why are you being so selfish? You say you love me, but you don't even ask how my dad went. You are always giving crappy excuses as to why you didn't text me back or you don't want me to be with you. 

You don't have to do much to make and keep me happy and you don't even try to do any of it. Is my sadness and despair that important to you. 

Are you happy that I am feeling alone in this awful relationship? I do SO MUCH for you and what do you do for me? Tell me you love me, great. 

Would you stop being so weirdly obsessive over your new born nephew because I really don't give a shit anymore. Ask how I am for a change. 

WHY do I love you so much? This is a curse.


----------



## Reconnoiter

Bitch suck dick.


----------



## dopemaster

I kinda lied when I said I didn't fuck your cousin.

Oh and is her half sister your cousin cuz if so I definitely lied?


----------



## tomdpimp

I'm soo tired of your problems that I want to cheat on you.  I don't understand why you treat me like a slave and butler.  And if you think me getting angry is cruel, don't try to make me get violent.  You push me to that point, i'll make your ass bleed from my dick.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Only in my sick mind can I do these things to you


----------



## RhythmSpring

I love you. I know I can't be with you, as you live so far away, but I want you to understand that my distance isn't because of you, it is because we can't spend more time together. You can do no wrong. There is nothing wrong with you. You are perfectly fine and wonderful the way you are. Any inner voice or inkling you have... listen to. You are perfect and beautiful and I wish that you would honor that as much as I have been trying to communicate it to you. 

You got it.


----------



## Sprout

I know you still hate me, but I'm honestly happy for you. Your life seems to have improved since you evicted me from it. I won't lie, it still hurts, but you always deserved better than I. I wish you the best of luck with everything, I hope you're as happy as you seem, and I hope he makes you happier than I could.
You will always occupy a special place in my heart.


----------



## SteeleyJ

You've smothered out me. Now you don't lovee as much because you took away my friends....my life....the real me.

Things are about to change. I'm going to see college advisor..... See Dr. For med pot card. And going to hang out with ppl . no matter what.


----------



## Jean-Paul

the yum yum gum grum thrum tum tum thumb bum buh dulm hrgruam gruuummm gum gm gum gm


----------



## TacototheCloud

To a coworker who is a complete ass hat:

Go fuck yourself! No one else wants to despite what you think. You are an arrogant son of a bitch. No one respects you. You think being a kiss ass is going to get you somewhere in life? It won't! No one likes a suck up or a tattle tail - we are adults, ACT LIKE ONE! Get your head out of your ass and be productive! You are one of the laziest, self-serving people I have ever met. I'm sick of cleaning up your mistakes. Get your shit together!

I feel so much better now  thanks for letting me get that off my chest!


----------



## psychopikachu

current girlfriend: you wonder why i cant be sober around you. well its because all you ever do is piss me off when youre not around so to keep calm when you are i need to stay floating.


----------



## Abject

lolol way to tread lightly
i've already spoken about it with u but i doubt i'll be seeing u for a good while so:
i ain't doin this i'll talk to u in another few years
look after urself


----------



## xillias

oh god this was really way way too long, thanks adderall. edited for abridged versions

a1:
i miss you. i think i still love you, but i think we're better as friends. we've seen it all the last 5 years, haven't we? but i am here for you forever.

a2:
you are what happens when a love is so right but the timing is so wrong. we're codependent and fit like dysfunctional little puzzle pieces, but yet we brought out the best in each other. when you couldn't walk away properly i had to cut the cord for the both of us. i'm sorry. you're the love of my life. i hope this really isn't goodbye.

m:
thank god that, as far as i know, you're not bisexual, because you are dangerous for me. you check all the boxes, we click on every level and for several reasons you are completely off-limits. but right now you are my shining beacon, a breath of fresh air, and together we can move mountains


----------



## samnslumberland

I want you to be more honest with me about your feelings! More importantly, I want SO BADLY for you to feel comfortable coming to me with those things without any provocation. I don't want to question you and make you feel worse about everything that is causing you stress right now, I want to build you up and make you happy. But when you become distant with me and it starts to effect the intimacy in our relationship, I'm going to worry. 

I have so much to say to you, but I just don't know how to put it all into words.


----------



## ShipwreckedSage

Its hard to be happy you're my friend when all you do is manipulate me. Every situation to suit you. Change my very core to make it more like your pathetic excuse of a soul. And the most fucked up thing, you can't stand yourself. I'm just there to fill a void huh? A sad fucking hole left by all the lies you've handed out over the years. You know exactly who you are, you're just too much of a coward to wear it on your sleeve.


----------



## ShipwreckedSage

Whoopsie Daisy, huh dopemaster, lol. :x so you fucked her cousin AND her cousins half sister? Or just the half sister? *intrigued* hope it all works out for you though man!


----------



## Ubi

Dear sister,

You asked me the impossible and when I said I'm not comfortable, you whined and pulled the sister card.  So I did what you asked me to do.  You placed me in a precarious position, risked a fall out between my friend and I over the whole, offering her grand house out for your party, you then brought twice as many people there and treated me very poorly, so much so, it made your friends uncomfortable to witness this.  
There were simple guidelines to follow.  You shat on all of them.
I expected a 25 year old woman weeks before her wedding and I got a bratty 12 year old who behaved badly.  
Who you are around just me is not who you are when others are about.
Months later, you invited yourself and your friend out to a day of boating with my husbands family.  Both you and your friend treated my man as if he were some loser.  It was his brothers boat.  You barely said two words to him or me and even snapped at him when he was trying to help you.

I can take your bullshit  but if you treat my man badly one more time, we're done.
I would like to write you a letter but it is the holiday season, I will wait and use this thing as an out for now.
I don't know who you are.  But if you weren't my sister and I met you, I wouldn't want to know you   and if you treated my man like that as a stranger, I'd slam you into the ground.  The only thing that held me back was the blood connection   but even this is losing its relevance.
smarten up wee one.  won't be treated this way.  you want to lose me, keep it up


----------



## ANT_ally

I wish you would stop screaming at me ALL the fucking time. Factually, an argument is two opinions being discussed with logical facts to back them up. As soon as you feel the need to yell, you have already lost the argument. Stop being so damn controlling. I'm 15. I'm a teenager and I need space. You take my phone. You take all of my electronics. You beat me at least four times a week. You've even had the cops come to our house to talk to me. When are you going to realize that I'm not going to change? When will you realize that the stricter you are, the harder I'm going to rebel? When? When its already too late? Little do you know that I'm leaving in a few months and I hope you call the cops on me just so I can tell them, no, better yet, show them what you do to me. Put your ass in jail for a long time.


----------



## Changed

I cheated on you, twice during our relationship. I had been cheated on in my past two relationships, and took advantage of you for no reason, then took out my insecurity on you and ruined our two year relationship. I'm a terrible partner, probably because of my past experiences that ended in hurt and failure. You were mostly loving toward me, but your lying to me twice also impacted our final break-up. I wish we could have worked, but I'm at peace with being completely out of your life, and you out of mine. Tomorrow is your birthday: I hope you can find some modicum of happiness without me, though you said you couldn't.


----------



## Monkeygrrrl

I love everything about you, but your penis is just a couple sizes too small...


----------



## Sprout

Dear tolerance: you don't have a face, but if you did: I would punch it.


----------



## maxade

Life is good - Fuck you ruined everything.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

I probably never should think and or speak this, but all the babies being brought up like the truman show on facebook, what are the parents suddenly going to do when the kids start masterbating and fingering eachother. Probably pumpin spice latte? Lolol.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

I think boy meets world and evens stevens shaped our entire lives. That sounds like a fml entry. Are you posting trippy creepy shit on there, or just some other maladjusted adhd cum bucket? Probably coincidence. Is it gay i read those? Lol.


----------



## xillias

a2:
i hope you're having a good Christmas. i'm still thinking of you, you bastard. i'm just as much to blame for everything. one of my friends knocked some sense into me. you should be thankful for him, though i guess it doesn't change anything, huh? i hope you're happy, i really do. i fucking miss you. with j gone that's another cord cut, pretty much the last one. maybe we can actually talk to each other soon. one day....?

a1:
merry christmas, my dear. i hope we can see each other soon. i miss you. i'll be back in our special place today. i owe you that much.

m:
only 4 days until i see you again.  i shouldnt miss you this much


----------



## kleinerkiffer

Dear S, I really fucking love you, but it makes me angry, that you are going into the club with this one particular guy who is not one of your "friends" but you spend a lot of time at his house party's. I can't stand you drinking while I'm not around, I get sick thinking about you drunken at one of his party's or in the club, because I'm afraid you loose control again and someone takes advantage of it, given, that this one guy had/has feelings for you. After all I'm your boyfriend. You didn't want me being friends with my ex and you want me to stay away from drugs, but you are still friends with this one guy and you drink alcohol, even though you sometimes get extreme stomach aches when drinking that even landed you in the hospital one time and you mostly start crying when you are drunk. I know that you have problems with depression, but you should start talking to me about your problems instead of trying to drink them away.
I love you, but sometimes you really piss me of


----------



## Journyman16

"you taste really good!" :D


----------



## samnslumberland

Journyman16 said:


> "you taste really good!" :D



Say it to their face, that should be taken as a compliment.


----------



## Journyman16

I'd be a bit busy at the time... :D Plus the smack on the back of the head along with "Don't Stop" would tend to discourage the face to face... :D


----------



## Sprout

You cheating fuck.
You fuck like a tranquilised mattress anyway.

3 dates lined up within 24 hours, let's play your game, bitch.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

....


----------



## Mariposa

I am trying so hard to believe in you right now.  You aren't making it easy.


----------



## Sprout

You. My place. Now. Bring drugs.


----------



## harmacologist

i wanna take you to a movie.

but ill never ask, because then you will never say no.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Let's just fuck. Skip all the introductory subtleties.


----------



## JackiePeyton

harmacologist said:


> i wanna take you to a movie.
> 
> but ill never ask, because then you will never say no.



lame
you called me Riff Raff
I will never give you dating advice


----------



## Corazon

"Want pizza tonight?" 

I can't say that to their face, because they do not exist.


----------



## Don Luigi

''Hello darlin', nice to see you, it's be..''

In all seriousness, I hope you're doing well. I also hope you get the fuck out of my head some year soon  I can't stand another slap for calling someone the wrong name.


----------



## maxade

kleinerkiffer said:


> ....



There's a delete function if you click on advanced


----------



## sms143

That foursome last night was great. You gave me the best oral sex ever! And you're an amazing kisser! Wish your wife would be more comfortable w us. I can only tell you this stuff if we get drunk again....mmmmmhmmm you are so damn yummy!


----------



## xillias

a2
youre an asshole

a1
we are on skype right now   it's always back to you, isn't it? your voice and jokes and laugh makes me so happy. i have needed you more than youve known this week, and you are here. like aways. and i know i can trust you forever. thank you. i love you.


----------



## pill_billy

if i thought i could get away with it, i would murder your snitchin ass


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I fucked your girlfriend the night before I heard y'all making your new baby in my spare room lol



:D


----------



## Sprout

SproutOnSmack said:


> You. My place. Now. Bring drugs.



Again.


----------



## Changed

I just pushed your car off the ice, but I'd like to push my dick into you. Repeatedly.

And then get to know you.


----------



## Sprout

I hate this 'taking it slow', we nearly got married, we know each other by now!


----------



## MD Specialist

I Love you... But I got to let you go... And move on


----------



## pill_billy

MD Specialist said:


> I Love you... But I got to let you go... And move on




word to mother fucking street homes... lol but for real i had to say that to my ex... we were dragging each other into a hole that we would of ended of being burried in had nothing changed


and what i would say to someone thats not her..... i would murder your snitching ass if i thought it was possible to get away with it


----------



## Nnonovia

I hate having sex with you, I feel disgusted every time. You need to learn how to fuck.


----------



## tomdpimp

I'm not cheating on you, but you treat me soo bad, i want to just to get revenge.


----------



## pill_billy

Nnonovia said:


> I hate having sex with you, I feel disgusted every time. You need to learn how to fuck.




damn, if thats a pic of you, your cute as shit... well atleast from what i can tell, shit it is a .5x.5 inch pic lol... but ive always been down w the brown... my last two GFs were mixed.... i loveeeeee mixed chicks by far the most beautiful women on the planet, IMO atleast


----------



## TomK

You know those deceiving little lies that you send me every now and then? 
Ofcourse you do. 


They come crawling and tell me: 


"Join us!" 


"There's no use resisting!" 


"You know you want it..." 


See, there's a chamber I go to when this happens. I sit there for a while.
I let them find me and come to me, as close as they can... 


And just when it seems like they will overpower me; that I will give in, 
I press a button and the doors are shut. Nobody goes in. Nobody goes out. 


They start to panic and I just smile at them. I gas those little vermins and
watch them suffocate and die. 
And it's just beautiful. Because, whatever you send after me, will die. 
Before I do.


----------



## Sprout

SP: You. You are worth so much more than you can imagine. You're too perfect for this kind of life.

And to the Shadow People; fuck off. Or at least play some better music!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I don't care if my phone dies when I'm with you & that's probably the sweetest thing I know how to say


----------



## xillias

talk about an epic mind fuck. the last person in the world i'd ever think that'd be.

are you a good guy or a bad guy? your silence sure isn't helping your case, and i guess it's clear that you can't bother to give a shit and make things right with me. i thought we'd always be friends if nothing else--you proved that we probably never were. was i always just a piece of ass to you? that's sure what it feels like, even if we never had sex or got physical in any way. however, there are things you have done for me that were so loving, so selfless...so selfless i never even knew until way after the fact, from other people. you did those things out of love, not for brownie points. 

but fuck you for this war in my head. fuck you for making me feel more loved than anyone has, only to walk out of my life. fuck you for not just being indifferent so i could just move on. and while you're gone you're not _really_ gone or at least it doesn't feel that way; it's so hard for me to explain and i've never gone through something remotely like this in my thirty years. it doesn't help you've basically admitted you still keep tabs on me, and apparently always have, which ngl is a little weird. why the hell would you do that if you didn't give a shit and wanted me out of your life?  but fuck you for being too much of a coward to make a real clean break, if that's what our "relationship" needed. fuck my gut for screaming over and over how much you do love and care while you continue to keep your distance. fuck myself for being too scared to cross the distance after being pushed back once. fuck this whole fucking situation. 

but really, fuck you.


----------



## Sprout

You asked me to come home.
You offered to pick up the pieces.
You wanted to help me get my life back.
You offered me everything I have ever wanted.
Yet I said 'no'.

Because I love you. 
I am not worth your pain, and that is all you would feel if I came home. The man you loved is long gone, but the man who loved you is still right here. I never stopped loving you. I never will. 

I can only hope you find someone perfect enough for you, and I can only dream that they love you even half as much as I do.

I don't think I have much time left, but that does not hurt half as much knowing I had the chance to become your husband, but only ever became your 'fiancé'. 
I apologise for all my mistakes, and I forgive you for yours.

I'll always love you, and I will always be watching over you, I will always be yours.


----------



## Birc0014

xillias said:


> talk about an epic mind fuck. the last person in the world i'd ever think that'd be.
> 
> are you a good guy or a bad guy? your silence sure isn't helping your case, and i guess it's clear that you can't bother to give a shit and make things right with me. i thought we'd always be friends if nothing else--you proved that we probably never were. was i always just a piece of ass to you? that's sure what it feels like, even if we never had sex or got physical in any way. however, there are things you have done for me that were so loving, so selfless...so selfless i never even knew until way after the fact, from other people. you did those things out of love, not for brownie points.
> 
> but fuck you for this war in my head. fuck you for making me feel more loved than anyone has, only to walk out of my life. fuck you for not just being indifferent so i could just move on. and while you're gone you're not _really_ gone or at least it doesn't feel that way; it's so hard for me to explain and i've never gone through something remotely like this in my thirty years. it doesn't help you've basically admitted you still keep tabs on me, and apparently always have, which ngl is a little weird. why the hell would you do that if you didn't give a shit and wanted me out of your life?  but fuck you for being too much of a coward to make a real clean break, if that's what our "relationship" needed. fuck my gut for screaming over and over how much you do love and care while you continue to keep your distance. fuck myself for being too scared to cross the distance after being pushed back once. fuck this whole fucking situation.
> 
> but really, fuck you.



Every crazy bitch I ever dated


----------



## tocooperate

Bob Loblaw said:


> I don't care if my phone dies when I'm with you & that's probably the sweetest thing I know how to say



this a hundred times over,


----------



## TheRapperGoneBad

SproutOnSmack said:


> You asked me to come home.
> You offered to pick up the pieces.
> You wanted to help me get my life back.
> You offered me everything I have ever wanted.
> Yet I said 'no'.
> 
> Because I love you.
> I am not worth your pain, and that is all you would feel if I came home. The man you loved is long gone, but the man who loved you is still right here. I never stopped loving you. I never will.
> 
> I can only hope you find someone perfect enough for you, and I can only dream that they love you even half as much as I do.
> 
> I don't think I have much time left, but that does not hurt half as much knowing I had the chance to become your husband, but only ever became your 'fiancé'.
> I apologise for all my mistakes, and I forgive you for yours.
> 
> I'll always love you, and I will always be watching over you, I will always be yours.



I'm speechless.. exact feelings.


----------



## MistakeMistress

I've wanted to leave you so many times, hated you, despised you, _resented_ you, for all the times you flipped out. Broke everything in your path and off of it, just because you didn't know how to hurt me. You didn't know how to, because I made sure to keep the most damaging experiences from you, for this very reason. You lied to me so many times about your opiate intake, and in the beginning - lied (keeping information is just as bad, if not worse) completely. You waited until I was hook, line, & sinker for you, before you let on that your pill addiction was what it was. The first thing you think of when you wake up and the last thing before bed. You have made me feel so hurt, treating me like I used you for your financial position. How can I do that? How could I have ever done that when your paycheck is $1,400/wk and $1,350 is in the form of little blue pills by Saturday morning? Provided for me? Yeah, you've done an _outstanding_ job of providing me with being able to keep $20 of my paychecks because your job is priority over mine, because it's an $80,000/annual and I worked 32 hours a week at home depot for minimum wage. And we wouldn't be Ble to survive off that pay if you lost your job because you couldnt make it to work. So I gave you my money and kept none. Then you'd complain that I lied to you if I didn't tell you I got child support that week, because I was selfish. Yeah well, how do you think we have toilet paper and shampoo? It certainly wasn't because you bought it. 

I wish you would've told me in the beginning, and been upfront like I was about my shortcomings & baggage, about your drug addiction. I would have blocked you from my phone and not accepted your second date request. 

For only a brief moment I believed that you were actually going to go to detox and get your shit together. But now I see that this "I'm not going to yell, call you names, or break you and your kids' stuff anymore" bit is just that, a bit. There's no way we can recover from the damage you've done. You say you want to provide a proper home for your kids when they come to see you. You want to focus on you and doing the right things for once. You say that you've tried so hard to get through to me and making me your first priority this whole time has to change so you can put your life back together? I'm still confused by that statement. Confused because I was _never _ your first priority, sticking blue pills up your nose was. You didn't care who got hurt as a result. As long as you were high. I have never been further than 4th on your priority pole. Unless you wanted sex... And only because you smoked a bunch of glass and get all crazy horny and need to release. I'm a fuck doll to you. But only When you're that kind of high, cause your dick is worthless when it's numbed down from pills. It's a fucking joke dick. If I had somewhere to go, of my own, and had a car and job again (oh, had you not "borrowed" all of my money ... Well, paid me back like you said you would) I could've already fixed my car and not depended on you and your moms car that I fixed so I could use it - but yes, you're right, it is _your mom's_ car. I don't have any _rights_to it, even though I fixed it. You're right, it doesn't automatically mean I should get to use it to get to my therapy appointments because I have PTSD. you're right, I _do_ know how to walk. I can walk out of the apartment I pay for, past your truck (that gets 13 mpg so you don't want to drive that to work) that you have the key for, on your keyring, in your belt loop, because it's _your_ truck. Not mine. You don't have any obligation to let me drive it Like I had with my car, to you. It's totally different. It's your _baby_ and my car was just a car, not something special or anything. 

But you've wrongfully placed your main attention on me and your kids have suffered enough from it. 

Oh, it's okay. I'll go ahead and pay the last four months of rent back When I get my tax return and then still have to move out by 3/1 with my kids, my cat, all of our things, without a car or any money left to get a place. But thank you! for offering me to stay with you for a month as long as my kids stay somewhere else, until I can get back on my feet. I know I shouldn't be mad that you have a career you worked really hard for when you were sober and married. It's not your fault that I don't make good money. You're right, it's not. But it's YOUR FUCKING FAULT I AM LOSING MY HOME, MY 16 YEAR OLD MOVED OUT, AND HAVE NOWHERE LEFT TO GO! I've sacrificed everything to be with you. Defended you when I shouldn't have, took the blame when it was yours, and believed you every single stupid naive time that you said you'd pay me back, pay the rent, quit pills, and feel completely and utterly foolish and alone. 

But I don't care about anyone but myself. FUCK YOU, ASSHOLE
 No, I didn't deserve to have an abusive relationship from you or my ex (even though you said I deserved it because you knew it would hurt me if you said it). I'm so fucked up from it that I have PTSD episodes and sleep for days at a time. But it's just an excuse to be lazy because I'm selfish and don't care about you. Only matters what (name) wants. Everyone stop and take care of what (name) wants, because she's all that matters. 

Fuck you and your derogatory mockery. I don't open up to you like I used to because you only use the knowledge as a weapon against me. You don't love me. You use me until something better will come along. 


Goddamn, that was better than an orgasm... Time to refill the bottled emotions until our next encounter, wonderful thread.


----------



## MistakeMistress

Um, I could _swear_ that you're talking about my bf's ex. She _does know_ an exorbitant amount of people. lol 

I hate fake people. F-U-C-K-I-N-G hate herrrrrr


----------



## Birc0014

Did you just respond to your own post?


----------



## MistakeMistress

Permanent Jones said:


> Why did you have to hurt me like that? It would have been so much more merciful if you had put a gun to my head, but nooo, you had to destroy me and then make sure I didn't die because you were worried about you. Ass covering with your f-ing wallet again to cover up your dirty deeds. And then bitching to ME about how much it cost YOU to pay the hospital bill? How dare you! I hope when you die that God is as gentle and kind to you as you were to me. If that's what happens, you don't have a prayer. Because gentle and kind you were not. In fact, I really wish I could say this: I hate what you've done to my body and my life, and I never want see you again as long as I live! You're nobody's father, least of all mine!



I'm sorry. From one daughter whose father emotionally, verbally, & physically abused her - to another. We are not options. We are not practice dolls. We are not obligated to submit just because he said so. I can finally, after years of self-examination, cry without the feeling he's laughing at me. Stay strong sweetheart. We will heal one day.


----------



## MistakeMistress

Birc0014 said:


> Did you just respond to your own post?



Yeah, I guess I did. I'm a newb.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I still think talking all your teeth out, posting on backpage as The Candman & giving out gummies is the best career path for you. In no time at all you'll be able to afford all kinds of dentures & grills. Think of all the money you'll save on tooth brushes & paste. Shit, you could retire in five years' time. Quit being a pussy & visit a dentist. We can get those custom Just Drew It hats & you get Candyman stitched small on the side. This plan is perf, br0, & I can ride your coattails through all the VIP rooms & cocaethylene fuelled adventures until you come crashing down on a wave of heroin addiction remergence. JFC I have faith in you, monica


----------



## Angel1987

Your my dom in secret.  The best sex I've ever had.  You are the greatest cop and I'm tired of being your secret.  I've been in love with you for years,  and I wish we could be more then just friends.  You make my world spin....... I'll forever be yours..... And ur sub....  master ???


----------



## tocooperate

"i dont know" isnt a fucking acceptable answer you ignorant fuck. tell it to me straight cause im tired of always "knowing" for the both of us.


----------



## tocooperate

Birc0014 said:


> Did you just respond to your own post?





MistakeMistress said:


> Yeah, I guess I did. I'm a newb.



lol this is troll or too much dissociatives for the evening.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

^How can you *always* know what's right? 




Does it make me so incredibly pathetic to only want you to be happy with me?


----------



## bigstank

Giving me ultimatums doesn't help any situation.. Stop.. You're not perfect either


----------



## phatass

why do you play these BS childish games, your therapist warned you about pseudo psycho analysing someone you love, it's going to  be our demise babe.....


----------



## Erikmen

Do you really believe you are always right, what if you're wrong?!

Close the door..


----------



## Jesabelle

I hate even letting these words come out of my mouth because they sound pathetic but I really want to hear from you, for once, "Why am I not good enough for you and why if you knew that before we got married did you even marry me?"


----------



## PotatoMan

mom can you buy me this tub of lubriderm so that i can safely masturbate with lube at will.


----------



## Erikmen

Just leave me alone now. You have no idea what this means to me.


----------



## subutex_junkie

I miss you so much, I was so fucking happy when you texted me the other day, knowing that you're still thinking about me felt so, so amazing! I still think about you practically every single day and I miss you, your touch, your scent, the feeling I got holding you that just took all the other bullshit away for a moment.. I think I love you, I just want you to be happy, even without me, it may hurt, a lot, but as long as you're happy, it's all that truly matters. You're the only ex that I've kept a friendship with, ever, I want you back but I need to fix myself first and you know that, you know that's why I didn't move with you, god, how I wish I could of! The fact such a beautiful woman like you gave me a chance is unreal, you gave me the best summer of my life and I will never fucking forget experiencing it together! I hope to come visit you soon and I hope to have you back in my life, one day... Some day... ?


----------



## MissVL

Turning 30 and having a f#cked thyroid are not excuses for having no sex drive, either tell me what's really the problem or we are going to break up. 
I've been patient and understanding for over a year now and I'm sick of being horny and not getting any. I hate to break it to you but I'm only 23 and my libido will only increase as I get older.
Seriously just put out!! You're driving me f#cking insane! What kind of guy doesn't want to have sex!


----------



## gardenlane

Come back.


----------



## LadyElaine

For Kevin:  I wish I had more than 2 middle fingers.  2 are just not enough


----------



## Mariposa

Are you even remotely fucking aware of how ill-placed that nursing home joke was?

Our grandmother is dying while you keep spitting kids out of your filthy snatch.  Your uncle is beside himself taking care of our grandmother, who isn't doing well.  How would you know this?  Oh, wait, you wouldn't because you don't care.  You are a selfish, immature brat, and there will be a day when no one gives a fuck about you.


----------



## Bare_head

Why do I think about u!!!


----------



## Erikmen

I'm just trying to achieve something quite difficult. And it's not one of these things that you want to say 'put yourself in my position' because it would be impossible. Just let it be for some time, I need to get over this, really need to!


----------



## RTrain

For all girls: Can you please wear a shirt listing all your "dealbreakers" on it so I have a chance in hell of not disobeying one of them and decapitating any chances you will grant me a second date?


----------



## gardenlane

RTrain said:


> For all girls: Can you please wear a shirt listing all your "dealbreakers" on it so I have a chance in hell of not disobeying one of them and decapitating any chances you will grant me a second date?



 smart


----------



## TomK

You're finished. All of you.


----------



## THE DECAPITATED

Stop adding mushrooms to the pasta sauce and clean the fuckin benchtop afterwards.


----------



## Sprout

Does your new partner know you're sending me pictures of you wearing the engagement ring I bought you? 
No?

It'd be a shame if I accidentally forwarded the messages you keep sending me...

Also, it's pretty funny how you're going behind his back trying  to meet your ex, never done that before... 8)


----------



## Erikmen

Lol..

Mine, in these past days: you really know how to totally destroy an accomplishment, my God. Such a pity..
Talk about disappointment...


----------



## zephyrhigh

I wish u would treat me like he does andwe could connect like me and him do them mmaybe I could love you like im supposed to and we could both be happy ...I wish I wanted you like I want him and didnt have to pretend...im not sure what my feelings for you are I only keep coming back cuz I know what you are even tho I no longer love you I can always count on u to be irresponsible and let me down.... I wish you would support my decisions and comfort me when I need u to not just to fuck me ... love me like I deserve to be loved.... fuc in me like I want to be fucked not just to get a nut.... stop throwing that u have never made me nut in the air and just please me....


----------



## subutex_junkie

It feels like you think I'm fucking stupid man, I let you move in with me, did what I could to find you a buprenorphine doctor and I helped you stay out of withdrawal until you got an appointment and you still keep shooting fucking dope.. I swear, you won't learn until you go to prison and I can't stand to see that, your basically my fucking family but I'm starting to think because I also do inject, maybe we just shouldn't live together cuz I can not stand being around heroin, I'm tired of even hearing that word! I'm starting to feel like a bitch because I say I'll kick you out but I just keep giving you another chance, I know that isn't helping you, it's me being selfish because I like living with you man but maybe you should move out cuz I can't seem to help you and you using does nothing but cause me stress because I worry about you then it also gives me cravings because even after not using heroin for over a year, I still want to get high and being around it is bad for me, I can't put my sobriety at risk for anybody, I'm already close enough to fucking up, I can't be living with a heroin user.
I want to kick you out but I'm so unsure about what to do, I already warned you and said it was the last chance, it's like you think I won't do it because I fucking will, I just really don't want to because I don't want to give up, you can do so fucking much better than being a 2 strike felon fucking doing dope, you're just playing with fire and you'll get burned man, I've seen it twice before and I refuse to enable you to fuck your life up any more, especially involving the law. Fuck, I feel bad because I understand addiction yet shit, I won't help you to get away with shooting dope, maybe I should call your buprenorphine doctor or your mom or your girlfriend, I don't want to because we all have secrets we keep for each other but I can't help you, maybe someone else can.
I love you man, you really can do so much fucking better than this bullshit, you need to start or something is going to change, I'm done bitching and telling you I'm worried, it's happened too many times and I'm not a real friend imo if I don't do whatever it takes to help you stay sober and stop enabling you by not either kicking you out or reporting the information to someone who maybe can make a change where I couldn't help you.

Fuck this shit and fuck opiates, between myself and my friends, I can't handle all this fucking never-ending chaos brought on by oxycodone, morphine and dope addiction!


----------



## zephyrhigh

^ youre doing the right thing man...


----------



## modelskinny

I don't love you anymore.


----------



## subutex_junkie

zephyrhigh said:


> ^ youre doing the right thing man...



Thank you for reading the post, I appreciate it and appreciate the feedback a lot. I know I'm doing the right thing but as an addict myself, I feel like a hypocrite. It's hard saying "don't shoot dope or I'm kicking you out" when I used to shoot dope too plus I still shoot buprenorphine but it's because I just can't stand being around heroin that gets me upset, I certainly don't think I'm any better than you, I just don't want to see dope or be around anyone that's high, it makes me sad to see someone I love playing such a dangerous game with a drug you've overdosed on, you almost died  and you've been strung out on it really badly too! I also will still get cravings to use dope too and because I'm on buprenorphine and can't get high, I just get really stressed instead and start wishing that I had like a good gram to shoot to overpower the bupe.
 Bottom line is that I can't be around heroin or have people using it while living at MY HOUSE, I put up with basically anything but crack or heroin, your last crack pipe that I found led to me relapsing with it.. I also don't allow just anybody over either, only people I trust then I also don't like having people over everyday but I'm not too restrictive imho, we've had plenty of conversations on the topic and you agreed that the rules here are fair. We're going to have a long talk about where we go from here when you get back and this is the last talk, anymore problems and I'm done.
Honestly, I've been done but you're like my brother so because of that I just express my concern and threaten to kick you out but I haven't yet because I want to see you make the right decisions, you haven't yet so maybe you'll need to go live with your girlfriend or your parents, they'll hold you more accountable for your decisions than I do, it's pretty obvious I just enable you by not sticking to my bottom line.


----------



## DownerDoer

Jean-Paul said:


> self-explanatory.
> i know it sounds stupid, but we had it at the old forum i fled. and it was a pretty goddamn long thread.
> 
> just....type someone to something to someone you don't wanna say it to their face.


UR MAKIN MY EYEBALL HURT, DAMMITT JP


----------



## Rachella666

You were useles at sex, you greedy fucking cunt.
XxxRachelxxx


----------



## Chernovy

I used to be member of this board back in the 90's and there was one Girl who posted so many inspirational things on here for many years.  I knew her in person before I ever met her on bluelight.  In person she seemed so happy and alive and on here so sad and lonely.  I really felt connected to her because at times I felt the same way, but i never told her.  She isn't a member anymore, but i wish she knew that I read all of her posts and understood.....


----------



## MoreAlkaloidsPLZ

I forgive you even if you don't deserve it. But I'll be damned if I'm gonna tell you that.


----------



## rangrz

I'm gonna fuck your sister, fucboi.


----------



## tomdpimp

You need to wake up and start being a wife again, its been 3 months, last time it was six months, If you gone frigid tht's fine, but you need to let me to find some other options, I love you but little to none affection hurts more than you understand


----------



## baby lemonade

I think you are a sociopath. Your smile is scary. You never have anything nice to say about anyone. I've never met anyone who described having to actively try not to think bad thoughts about other people on a daily basis for their own "karma". Seven shades of fucked you old hag.


----------



## Rachella666

Stop copying my every move.


----------



## socko

To Al: Why did you let yourself go? You disrespected both of us.


----------



## fine_leaf_tobacco

If you only knew the fucking hell I've been through, you egotistical  mutt... you would sit back and shut your cock holster. If I could get away with stabbing your face, I would.


----------



## Erikmen

I can't do this alone..


----------



## trancetasy

I've been dating different girls, yet I still miss the warmth of you that I don't get from other girls


----------



## LearntYoung

Want to come home with me for the night? - To any attractive girl, ever.
I have 0 confidence.


----------



## LilikoiMoon

socko said:


> To Al: Why did you let yourself go? You disrespected both of us.



Lol


----------



## LilikoiMoon

I miss the curve in your peen.  I just hate your mood swings.


----------



## gardenlane

LilikoiMoon said:


> I miss the curve in your peen.  I just hate your mood swings.



I feel this.


----------



## ThePharmacist4925

I don't want to tell my brother that he's making the same mistakes as my father. While he is very successful, he is still going to marry a girl that will ultimately bore him much like my father did, and he'll stay in the relationship till death because he is too loyal. He is also a workaholic and I can't tell him that because he sees himself as not successful enough and it takes work to get where he wants to be. I'd also love to tell my parents too give up on me and let me rot away and die. But that won't do any thing but fuel their fire trying to fix me. I'd love to tell my ex many things, but we don't talk. I just wish she'd quit taking on other people's burdens, it's going to kill her more quickly than the terminal illness she has.I'd also like to tell her that as a friend I'll always love her, like family practically, and if she needs anything at all I'll be there to help. I'm too loyal, just like the rest of the men in my family. A friend of mine is a celebrity and I'd just like to tell him it'll be okay, ignore the paparazzi, don't run from them, it's a futile battle, accept what happens and ignore what people say about you, you have good friends that are loyal to you and you should lean on them instead of fighting back so much, another couple very wealthy people I know both need to hear that despite not being in charge of their families they are strong and can stick up for themselves when push comes to shove, they don't have to cower in family meetings, they aren't just pawns, they're people and they deserve to have the life they want, not the life their families force them to have


----------



## atreyaferret

You were what I needed when I needed it. To be honest had it not been for you I may not be alive. I don't mean that in the way you probably think. You are horribly narcissistic. It's disgusting really. You should probably get some help for that. I wish I hadn't blown so much money you. You probably pawned that Fender, didn't you? I am glad that you started listening when I was telling you to leave me alone and that I didn't love you anymore. Also I don't feel bad at all about smashing your bass.


----------



## Munchkoala

You idiot! You treat me like a junkie coz I went out clubbing and took some party drugs. Woopdie-fucking-doo. Just because you grew up in a sheltered, naive environment, doesn't mean you can give me shit because I grew up in a culture of enjoying music with poppin a few non-addictive substances. Get the fuck off your high horse bitch.


----------



## Lafemmejdm

I hope you crash your dad's Audi.


----------



## subutex_junkie

I guess I'm just always wrong, well fuck it then, I guess not allowing heroin or crack in my home is too much, let's just get a fucking ounce of boy and an ounce of girl and do it, fuck my life, I'll shoot the whole damn ounce and fucking OD, then I won't be too uptight, huh? Fuck you both for making me even feel fucking guilty, I could of kicked you out months ago for bringing dope into my home yet I'm still the dick, I don't get it... Speaking of dick, suck my fucking dick, you lied to me too many fucking times man! Fuck me, I'm so ready to kill myself, that's why I can't be around heroin because I'll use it or just be angry because I can't get high while on bupe and I just fiend, I just don't want it around, I'm trying to fix my own life, is that really too much to fucking ask? Fuck me man, last time I found a crack pipe and you know what, that led to me relapsing on rock, I don't blame you but I will say that without you bringing that pipe into my home, the relapse would of never happened and that's why I just don't want any of that shit around my home, if you're really my friend you'll show me that respect or move out if you can't stop or don't want to, all I know is that I am fucking done N., I can't keep doing this man...


----------



## Erikmen

No matter what, it's never gonna be enough for you. What if you change as well?


----------



## GodandLove

Screw condoms! 

WHAT ARE YOU, CHICKEN!!!!!!!!


----------



## maxade

attention whore daddy issue slut


----------



## aq.

You put me through hell but I'm getting stronger and can deal and go on with my life without you.


----------



## Boupstarnm

I am going to fuck your brains out.


----------



## ovenbakedskittles

Keaton said:


> My mom always told me that if I don't have anything nice to say, I need to shut the fuck up.


My mom told me that too... she always told me "renerenerenerener" and "codeine" and "goddammit ya little motherfucker if you aint got nothin nice to say then dont say nothin!"


----------



## zephyrhigh

Erikmen said:


> I can't do this alone..


 yes you can u have made it this far don't give up....


----------



## Erikmen

You just can't live it alone, no matter how far we move onwards .. Stay. I'll go.
 Just make sure you remember in what time zone I'll be.


----------



## ChrisGo

I'm not fit for this life. So many things have gone wrong and I don't want to "Be" anymore. I'm sorry


----------



## Shadowsblaze

No short-haired, yellow-bellied, son of tricky dicky
Is gonna Mother Hubbard soft soap me
With just a pocket full of hope. 

Gimme some truth, John Lennon


----------



## Erikmen

zephyrhigh said:


> yes you can u have made it this far don't give up....



Thanks Zephyrhigh!


----------



## zephyrhigh

Anytime sweetheart ^ 





ChrisGo said:


> I'm not fit for this life. So many things have gone wrong and I don't want to "Be" anymore. I'm sorry


 because so many things have gone wrong and you're still being is what makes you strong and awesome..... The person you are the being you are is needed in this world....
Don't leave....


----------



## zephyrhigh

Last night I cried myself to sleep... I want to be better for you spend more time with you and be the mom you deserve in your life.... I spent hours thinking of different. Scenarios. Most of them without me in them.... I just want you to be happy and have a normal life and everything you want need and deserve and despite all the love I have for you I can't leave you you need a mom in your life I know u need a better one than me but I don't want you resenting me for the rest of your life... Mommy just isn't strong enough baby you are the only thing keeping me here out of selfishness I stay..... I don't want and can't have life without you.... Please forgive me for my weakness and be better than I ever could be.... I love you.


----------



## aq.

i can'y wait til you get out so i can tell you i love you.


----------



## zephyrhigh

I miss you ... And as stupid as it may. Seem to me and everyone else I NEED you in my life .... With or without drugs you are my best friend.... Lets go get a beer for once .... I'm sorry..... I never intended anything bad to happen to u or put u in an uncomfortable. Spot....  When I say I love you I mean it....


----------



## zephyrhigh

Where is the moment I needed the most?


----------



## ChrisGo

Due to your husband...I may not be able to be a part of your life. Ol, snitchin ass..


----------



## atreyaferret

I wish you would just leave her. Everyone knows you don't love her anymore, it's ok. You don't owe her anything. You deserve to be happy. We all want you to be happy. Please, what happened to my brother is not your fault. Stop letting her make you feel like it is. I know it's hard, but everything will be ok. I love you, dad.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Your corny ass comments that's the shyt I like...


----------



## ChrisGo

It's raining isn't it?


----------



## tomdpimp

I'm Tired of the Jealousy!  I put up with all of your sickness, and your desire to eat foods that make you sick, but don't give me grief if you feel bad and don't let me help you.  Don't get angry that people wake you up after 10:00am.  I never get to sleep in.  I get up to take care of our son.  You don't!  And this lack of sex is getting to my breaking point!  After this baby is born you and I are going to a therapist!


----------



## ChrisGo

You hurt me so bad that I can't seem to forgive you for it. I want you to feel what I felt. I want you to be miserable for the solid month that I was miserable. Having to look at you everyday and be ignored by you everyday. I want you to suffer as I have suffered.


----------



## Pagey

tomdpimp said:


> I'm Tired of the Jealousy!  I put up with all of your sickness, and your desire to eat foods that make you sick, but don't give me grief if you feel bad and don't let me help you.  Don't get angry that people wake you up after 10:00am.  I never get to sleep in.  I get up to take care of our son.  You don't!  And this lack of sex is getting to my breaking point!  After this baby is born you and I are going to a therapist!



Shit mate - that sounds intense. Any chance you could get to couples' counselling?!


----------



## tomdpimp

I hope so.


----------



## CrowetheCat

I think that you're so beautiful, you may turn into a monster during the comedowns, but that face is still all I see after I leave. My best friend... and worst enemy.


----------



## Erikmen

I don´t listen to you when you talk loud like this. Haven´t you realized yet??.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

PLEASE PLEASE do some fuckin' housework! Why do I always have to ask you to do stuff? Can't you just DO IT? We only split the work if I'm on your ass--I don't want to be on your ass all the time--it's fuckin' annoying and exhausting. But then, if I don't, I do all the work and become angry at you. I haven't been working the past few months so I've done all the housework but now I'm employed full-time. PLEASE cut me some slack. Now it's like if I asked you to do anything all you do is complain how tired you are. It's either, WORK, tired from working out, have to work out, need to do hobby, prep for hobby, clean up for hobby, exercise, prepare for work. I mean, I don't know. WTF KIND OF EXCUSES ARE THESE?!? Tired from working out, work, napping because you didn't nap well enough?!?!


----------



## yadida7570

I fucin hate u


----------



## zephyrhigh

Erikmen said:


> I don´t listen to you when you talk loud like this. Haven´t you realized yet??.


Yes ,yes I have....


----------



## yadida7570

Bitch ass
On that hoe ass shit 
Get the fuck off my dick wanna take pics
You little groupie ass bitch
You a nigga or a chick 




Wait is that a too short song....applies to my life tho, like get the fuc away from me and stop talkin to me.

Get your own blunt
get your own weed


----------



## xillias

i miss you so fucking much. i know i have to be the one to reach out first, but i'm scared see now how i self-sabotaged everything, all because of my fear. you, on the other hand, couldn't have made  your feelings for me more clear. and when i told you that you were the only one in my life in years to _really _know me at all...i meant that. but it also scared the shit out of me.

and i used to think that was a bullshit excuse that other people used--being "scared:--but i really was. scared of what you meant, scared of how deeply i'd fallen for you, scared of how well you knew me and yet still loved me despite myself, scared of being hurt, scared of hurting you...so instead i acted like i didn't give a damn most of the time, when i've never loved anyone as much as i love you.  but how would you have known, with how i acted,  because i didn't know how to deal with my feelings for you... so eventually you gave up, got in another relationship, and a bunch of shit happened and now we're not in each other's lives anymore...

the ironic thing is i don't think you'd be a jerk if i reached out, you would be kind (as you always are, the few times i've had to), but it would also mess you up, i always seem to mess you up . i tell myself if i really love you i'll leave you alone and let you focus on your current relationship. but another part of me doesn't feel right never telling you how i really feel. i just want you to know how much you were loved (still loved) too, even if you never leave me for her, even if we never talk again. but despite knowing all that in my heart, i am still so scared, and waste all my emotional energy debating in my head whether or not to say something...and so months go by of my silence. it's a bitch. i'm so sorry.


----------



## TomK

The truth is I don't want neither of you two. The truth is I would be much happier alone, away from your kind. My kind is me. I am a solitary creature, was and will continue to be. I tried to love both of you, but my soul still howls out the same old yearning. Leave everything and everyone behind...


----------



## yadida7570

TomK said:


> The truth is I don't want neither of you two. The truth is I would be much happier alone, away from your kind. My kind is me. I am a solitary creature, was and will continue to be. I tried to love both of you, but my soul still howls out the same old yearning. Leave everything and everyone behind...



Wow, one love to nobody. Huh


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

I hate you right now.


----------



## z06-frank

For the snitch that fucked up my life. . You fucking ass hole that didn't accomplish nothing for you.  Now everyone knows what type of person you are that you can ruin someone else life and you don't give a shit.  I will run into you someday and you were my bro. Die bitch....


----------



## z06-frank

That's still fucking with me. How can your friend snitch you out and make you loose a 80k job 
what would you do if this happens to you. ..


----------



## zephyrhigh

Fuck u fuck u fuck u fuck u fuck u I'm so tired of this one sided bs...... U r making surpress who I am who I want and need to be to be your prize on a pedastool this is not healthy this is not life die already and set me free...... 

And you where are you????? I need you so bad right now I'm soooo worried something bad happened to you..... Please be OK so I can be mad at you for disappearing like that.... I love you.


----------



## Erikmen

I can't pretend I was never addicted neither fancy being an average person. I'm never going to be like your family. 
They are perfect. How can that be?


----------



## maoriwarrior

You were the fuck of my life......probably always will be!


----------



## zephyrhigh

And then mY heart broke.


----------



## maxade

Haha u fat slag I may not have got any but you drove alllll the way to my area for 10 mins then shut the door & go get sum food oh no I'm terribly sorry I dinted ur car lmfao


----------



## FlawedByDesign

I forgive you.


----------



## zephyrhigh

I miss u.


----------



## ashstorm

I'm so scared. 

My pain is pretty much destroying me. 

I have no concentration,  memory lapses, I'm distant,  snappy and grumpy. 

I desperately want you be close to you and show you that I love you,  but I can't stand the idea of sex 80% of the time..  The other 20% you're either at work or busy with something else.. 

I love you please don't leave me


----------



## Colonel Contin

"I would never kill you, but you have to believe that I would so you don't leave."

oh and

"let's slick your hair back so I can pretend you're a boy."


----------



## samnslumberland

samnslumberland said:


> I appreciate the drugs and all of your generosity, and I'd probably have sex with you...but I don't want all of our friends to find out that I'm still a virgin should you decide to open your mouth.



This is amusing to me nine months later. I don't know why I caused myself so much stress over this, you never found out that I was a virgin prior to us having sex. Sometimes I feel dishonest keeping this a secret from you.


----------



## Sprout

I love you.


----------



## Erikmen

I hate this place we've moved to.


----------



## gardenlane

I want to see you right now.


----------



## zephyrhigh

I'm sorry I couldn't help you and wasn't there for you when u needed me the most.... I hope you went peacefully..... I'm sorry I wasn't enough to keep you here..


----------



## Smoky

I love you, even though you can't hear it right now


----------



## Mysterie

I still think of you, I'm reading a book where one of the characters reminds me of you a tonne. I miss the sound of your voice, I hope we cross paths again in some kind of fateful way. I don't try and communicate any more because it hurts me a lot to feel close to you again and then realise you still live thousands of miles away. Have a nice life.


----------



## dreinca

My damn connect talks my head off for hours when I'm just there for one thing. They call me friend but holds me hostage all the time with the details of their depressing life... That really sometimes depresses me as when I have to hear of very young children being raised by their screwed up family members. I'm so fed up with all the talk. I need a new connect for any opioids. Bay Area CA.


----------



## yadida7570

I'm back to partying and smokin ciggs. Knew it wouldn't last, fuck yall.


----------



## maxade

im going back to real drugs not cigs


----------



## Erikmen

I dream about you and feel how far we are.


----------



## zephyrhigh

^this


----------



## sms143

I hate your job sometimes. 
Then you get pissed when I wanna stay up and watch a movie,I'm sorry we are on two different schedules. 
& thanks for wishing me a Happy Mother's Day. You know this day sucks for me! Thanks.


----------



## CosmicG

Pronounce your goddamn words. I'm sick of asking you to repeat yourself. "What?"


----------



## kytnism

you truly are the sunshine in my life.

i couldnt asked for a cooler dude. for reals.



...kytnism...


----------



## Bluuberry

I wish I'd never met you. You ruined my fucking life. You got me arrested and then abandoned me when I was your only friend, since you're such a piece of shit no one else was foolish enough to try to befriend you. You're a piece of shit for lying all the time and you're a piece of shit for the 90 people you killed in Iraq just so you could get paid and feel like a hero. Fuck you, you lying sack of shit. You'll get what's coming to you soon enough.

And to my "life partner" - fuck you for leading me on for 5 years, telling me that you wanted to be with me for the rest of our lives. You ruined my life in such a more profound way than the other asshole. You left me with a whole host of disorders and addictions because of your daily abuse. If you were really my partner then you would still be my partner, not fucking dumping me because you can't get your own shit together. I wish I'd never met you, you convinced me to make some of the worst choices in my life. You will never find what you're looking for in a relationship because you don't even understand what it means to love someone. Besides that, what man would want to be your slave as a long term partner and never even penetrate you? You're fucking insane. I sacrificed my own sanity for years to encourage you to get help and all you did was hurt me every chance you got. I'm so fucking glad you will be totally out of my life soon. You broke me into a million pieces but I know I can put them back together once you're gone, you fucking monster.


----------



## RhythmSpring

I wish I could feel love for you, or love in general. 

I see you as a place-holder at the moment. Sorry. But I think you're cute!


----------



## distwave

Saying, "Yeah, take it," when we bang is a turn-off.

When I tell you I don't want to have sex, it doesn't mean shove your dick in my face.


----------



## Sprout

Stay strong, beautiful. You're doing so well.


----------



## crzydiamond

Sometimes I'm glad you got locked up when you did. It's so much more peaceful at home. I feel like a weight was lifted 


I still love you and I still want to be with you but I don't want to live with you.


----------



## gardenlane

_Thanks for the invite for tomorrow._


----------



## musicheals

u think i give a damn about u im not responding to ur texts anymore


----------



## ABetterWay

Introverts need time alone to think. 

Please....stop making it into a "thing".

Peace.


----------



## musicheals

sex is shit withj u


----------



## ABetterWay

I have said this to you but you won't listen. You hear me, but you don't listen...

Your body is telling you, it's TELLING YOU, that you can't keep this shit up. If you'd make a healthier choice RIGHT NOW, you'd probably heal. Your genes appear to keep you pretty damn healthy in spite of the daily abuse you put your body through. 

But you seem to expect to just skate right on through old age relying on your good genes. THEY WILL NOT PREVENT YOU FROM DOING IRREVERSIBLE DAMAGE TO YOUR BODY. One day, unless you stop NOW, it'll be too late.

PLEASE don't be stupid. Having chronic health issues, I can PROMISE you, that you don't wanna go down this road. You have no concept of how bad my health is, because for one, on the surface you can't SEE my immune system attacking my own body, you can't SEE the visceral pain in my body. Two, you've always been pretty damn healthy relatively speaking, so you don't understand how much bad health impacts your daily life, your hopes and dreams, your pride, your dignity. 

I get frustrated that you won't listen to me when I tell you....PLEASE, before it's TOO LATE, you don't WANT to know what it feels like to be in pain every day. You don't WANT to know how it feels, the fear you will feel as your body dishes out frightening symptom after frightening symptom. You don't WANT to know how your physical limitations will impact your pride, your dignity, your everything. 

Oh my GOD, please heed my words. Please. This isn't a rehearsal. This is real. Real. Life. Right now. Right here, right now, real as it gets. 

What would it take to get through to you? It being too late? 

Don't fuck this up. Your body is telling you to help it. You've got this beautiful chance, to heed my words, to listen to your body. Don't blow it. You will regret it SO BADLY if you do....

Come ON. 

Stop this madness. 

Time is running out.

One day you won't have any more chances, any more time. 

Don't create a situation where you will look back to "now" and wish you could go back. It will hurt you more than you can currently comprehend.

Please.

Peace.


----------



## musicheals

live fast die young


----------



## ABetterWay

z06-frank said:


> For the snitch that fucked up my life. . You fucking ass hole that didn't accomplish nothing for you.  Now everyone knows what type of person you are that you can ruin someone else life and you don't give a shit.  I will run into you someday and you were my bro. Die bitch....



Maybe...he did you two favors.

One: showed you he wasn't a true friend.

Two: set you free, to do something BETTER.

You're a smart, strong, focused, determined, fair, kind, and cool guy... You got this 

You will make your Life even Better than it was before 

I believe that.

Peace.


----------



## ABetterWay

musicheals said:


> live fast die young



Yep!!!

Sigh.

Peace.


----------



## zephyrhigh

U left me alone... I miss you so much.... U were my glue and weight to hold me down now I'm spiraling.....


----------



## ABetterWay

Oh my God...if you think I can't sense your anger/annoyance, think again.

And maybe think about whether you're incredibly demanding, and on a regular basis, at that.

I love ya but you're draining my energy and I need a break from it....it's not like *I* don't have TONS OF CRAP going on right now, that I'm TRYING to improve...

Peace.

Edit: instead of making a brand new post:

Will you JUST TRY PLEASE??? Jeez. I am not a fricken cyborg. 

Peace!!!


----------



## sms143

Saturday night was amazing...you are amazing.
Both of you together is amazing.
I am still feeling the effects from that night.....a perfect reminder


----------



## sms143

What I can't say to your face is that I think that you are being selfish.... I can sleep with other women but not other men? I understand why now,after receiving some input from a few ppl, they say it could possibly be because a woman can't take your place but a man can. Ok, I get it somewhat.
But thats not going to happen I promise. Look how long we've been together? No one could replace you babe. 
You are lucky that we are back in the position of exploring again, after a lot of shit went down that basically switched me off. 
I know without a doubt if you had a certain woman in mind and in our life again, this would turned around. 
I am 100% happy with us & I feel as if I constantly hold back from my sexual urges to want to have sex with you like 10 times a day (maybe) 
So I think you should consider...
You're a lucky man, and I am grateful to have found such an amazing man...
But I do believe some of our constant willd times have desensitized you, 
"Yeah just had my wife and some girl blow me." Nothing crazy, just a typical Friday night.


----------



## Sprout

Please come back.
Please come home.
We can make this work.


----------



## ABetterWay

You're wrong.

You'll see.

Peace.


----------



## Pharcyde

you cant hide forever motherfucker


----------



## aq.

I'm afraid you'll abandon me.


----------



## zephyrhigh

I wish it never happened and I could steal back time just to give u one last hug


----------



## Pharcyde

I dont expect you to wait years for me. Youre gunna waste your whole 20s if you do.


----------



## Bluuberry

I love you. And I wish I understood why you don't want people to love you or miss you but you are fucking amazing.


----------



## tomdpimp

Wake up!  Our problems are because you don't want to be happy, you won't do anything new!  Why are you afraid of change or failure?  Why do I feel like you are still mad about shit your ex did 16 years ago, I've never done those things!  Its not my fault you dated a closet case!  Its not my fault your family is crazy and still think its the 70s.  Its not my fault that all of our friends won't come around, you won't do anything with them.  And stop blaming the child!  Parents can have fun!


----------



## DCypha

I'm sorry guys and I forgive all of you. I remember all the good times and all the pain and I'm grateful but all things must come to an end and I accept that. May you all live well and be blessed in all aspects of you life. Ya'll know who you are.


----------



## Bill

After all this time your mom still makes me lunch for work, braids my hair, and your dad and I still get stoned together on the reg


----------



## GrymReefer

Hey you know that massive stain on the other side of the couch cushion?  I was way too wasted and lost control of my bowels.  My bad. 

Oh ya..that towel was the only thing within the immediate vicinity.  It was either that or I use the other cushion next to it.  I'm sure you understand.


----------



## ABetterWay

^^Omg lolol.... that reminds me of a story involving my ex... that I won't be posting lol.

*******

I love you. You've really gotten just SO bitter, angry, and confrontational as the years have passed. And SO judgmental. Worse still, the people you're complaining about, including me....well, you never seem to factor in your contribution. You never seem to factor in how your abusive behavior sets off a chain of events and reactions. In fact, I'm sure you don't recognize that your behavior is at all abusive. And if I were to suggest it, I'd be met with bitterness, anger, and dismissal.

The things you said to me were wrong. You're wrong. And the things you said about her, and what you did in reaction...oh my God, are you fucking SERIOUS? You know, you've done similar things to me, too. Many years ago. It was wrong then when ya did it to me, and it's wrong now when you do.it to her. She's your WIFE. Respect and love her. She's an INCREDIBLE woman. Quite frankly, you lucked the fuck out, man! 

I was so frustrated. If I had called you out on that, you would've lost your mind.

Once circumstances permit me to, in the near future, I think I'll let you know these things. Because even though it may not change your ways, and even though it might cause a rift between us (I truly hope it doesn't.  I love you.), it needs to be said. I'm worried about her well being. And believe it or not, I'm very concerned about you, too. Happiness is possible.

I know you've had a cold, rough life at times. I understand what that did to you. It's not that I don't understand. Hell, I feel great compassion for you, even. However....I'm .....well, I'm disappointed in you. It hurts. You can do better than this.

Maybe you need me more than I know.

I love you. Please choose peace.

Peace.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Chris I still miss u so much its numbing.... I'll visit Ur grave tomorrow...


----------



## ABetterWay

zephyrhigh said:


> Chris I still miss u so much its numbing.... I'll visit Ur grave tomorrow...



{{{{{{{Gentle Hugs}}}}}}}

Peace.


----------



## Erikmen

Why do you keep so much to yourself? Wasn´t I present enough whenever you needed me. I live up to my promises.
So just let it be. Let me worry about this, trust me. Isn´t that what we´ve been doing for so long?


----------



## zephyrhigh

I shoulda tried harder ....u were mine to save..... I'm sorry


----------



## ABetterWay

Don't even THINK about doing something that STUPID again.

Stop making everything a fucking nightmare, causing more and more problems, making existing ones worse.

I deserve your respect.

Peace.


----------



## Erikmen

Peace! I want to have some of that. I know you can do it.


----------



## gardenlane

I worry because I love you. I worry when you say things that one day you'll not be telling me you're fine.

Not seeing you is going to make me sob.


----------



## ABetterWay

Stop mistaking my kindness for weakness.

At this point, you're acting like a spoiled, selfish little brat and I'm over it.

Peace.


----------



## zephyrhigh

My life is shyt without you


----------



## Smiley91

You are power-mad, hypocritical and a manipulator. You should have been a politician. Why do you like to wind me up, put me down, when you know what I'm going through? You like to smirk in calmness as I explode. You're my father for fuck sake. I shouldn't even love you, you sick fuck... sometimes I want to kill you. You should be scared. I am. I hate you.


----------



## ABetterWay

I'm sorry.

Peace.


----------



## severely etarded

You have so many qualities I adore and I want to love you but i can't look past the lies even though i have so many reasons to; i also have reasons not to.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Come back... We weren't done yet.... God damn you.... I miss u terribly...


----------



## Pharcyde

I was thinkong about you today like i do in the summer. I remember all the details from your hair to your toes. Ill never forget the way youd smile at me or the way youd laugh. You were the most beautiful girl id ever seen. Ill never forget all those summers. I wished i could have just one more with you but i know you hate me. Thats ok tho cuz divorce is wild sometimes lol.


----------



## zephyrhigh

You're on my mind daily..... I wish we could talk.... There's alot I need to say to your face except this time you'll answer back.... Come back... I still need u.....


----------



## Sprout

Please don't ever forget me.
I'll always remember the times we shared, and treasure them greatly.
They truly were the best days of my life.
You were the best thing that ever happened to me.

You're always in my thoughts, and forever in my heart, I just wish you were in my arms again, too.

I love you baby, always.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

I hope you have been able to finally get help for your addictions, and other issues.


----------



## Pharcyde

Angie youre killing me. You wanted space then you want me back. You're fucking me up mentally and emotionally.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Our world doesn't exist anymore..... I hope u find your way.. Peace in this world was what you deserved . . I just hope you find it in your next world ...  I long to see you .... Just to look at your beautiful smile one more time... Even so out if selfishness I'd want another day... Another year. .another life with you .... Our connection wasn't forced or faked the hope I get from that us that I will see you again in another life and time I just hope its a better one for you.... Until our beings meet again there will always be a longing for you.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

To S:
I worrie about you. I don't like you drinking when I'm not around. I'm afraid you will drink too much again, and I can't help you. I'm afraid K, or someone else will take advantage of it or you will willingly cheat on me. Please take care, I love you 

To P:
I sometimes think about you and us, sometimes I even get flashbacks about our past. I'm thinking of contacting you to talk with you one last time, 'cause we broke up in anger. But then I think there's no point. I don't know what to do


----------



## zephyrhigh

I don't want to talk about it anymore..... I just want to feel you.... Y have u abandoned me.... U were the one good person in my life all I wanted to be was yours...


----------



## the_ketaman

you've got a tiny, skinny ass dick that I usually have to stop myself from saying "Is it in yet?" But eventually he started calling me fat so he was reminded often about his pecker.


----------



## Noodle

I missed you for no reason.


/derp


----------



## Smiley91

I miss you and I'm sorry I haven't been there. I love you more than words can describe. I wish I hadn't panicked (that night) and been so depressed (everyday) , I should have appreciated all that you did for me, and enjoyed the good times while we had them, I was blind. Maybe you would still be here (fully) and able to communicate/remember your family if it wasn't for me. I wish I was brave enough to contact them. I feel weaker than ever now I don't have you here. I wish you were here babe. LY x


----------



## ABetterWay

I have a feeling that, pretty soon, you won't be mistaking my kindness for weakness anymore.

Please don't make it come to that.

You won't like it.


----------



## Sprout

I still dream of you, climbing into an empty bed every night hurts - it shouldn't be like this. Alas, it's most probably for the best, you deserve so much more than a junkie like me.


----------



## sms143

I'm sorry last Friday upset you...
I want more than sex with you, it's nothing personal..everyone was tired...
Don't think it didn't cross my mind, I really wanted to jump in bed w you and go at it...


----------



## Notaddicted

This bull can b settled u don't get it stop with the fake siren let me watch tv in peace


----------



## Notaddicted

Plz


----------



## kytnism

im gonna miss you this weekend. but i like missing you. i love when were apart because when were together again its awesome and the conversation and connection we have feels like new love but also two best friends reuniting. i love what we have and how well we make it work. i love that we both value our independency and respect and support one another in our personal ventures. i love the out of nowhere messages and phone calls when youre away that catch me off guard and make us both smile after weve hung up. i just love everything we share. its fucking cool as shit. ill miss you and be thinking of you, but good luck. youll kick ass though, i dont doubt it for a second. youre kind of awesome like that. have fun this weekend! :D 

...kytnism...

ps. im so fucking happy you found my raybans :D you dont even. thankyou thankyou THANKYOU!


----------



## ABetterWay

All these years, you ALL judged me. And you were all WRONG. Do you even have an INKLING, even a SMALL understanding of the HELL I have been.through???? Suffering invisibly, in excruciating pain....physical....and thanks to all of you being selfish assholes, the mental and emotional TORMENT I have endured...

I DO have something wrong with me.... but it wasn't in my head, like all of you idiots assumed.

My body has been falling apart...FOR A REAL REASON.

Suck it. Really. I hope you all feel like the FOOLS you are.

Life is too short to waste it on selfish people. Perhaps BECAUSE of all I've endured, I know what's really important in life. And I will now seek others who know, too.

I will make my life better, full of good people and good things.

Have fun being ignorant idiots, who only realize on their deathbeds what a waste all of your selfish, shallow, fake bullshit pursuits were.

At least I won't die like that.

I may die younger, it may be more painful...but at least my Soul will be smiling, at the beautiful and meaningful things I got to participate in in Life.

Peace.


----------



## apatheist

No. Just no.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

I love you and I always will. You are the most beautiful girl I 've ever seen and no one can put up with you. 
I know I've hurt you and I was to harsh on you. I hope we can get through it. I would never forgive myself, if I should loose you because of my jealousy. 
Ich liebe dich


----------



## tomdpimp

Tired of games and boredom.  If i wanted to, I would leave.  I'm not giving up, but I need you to change.


----------



## aq.

Fuck you  

just fuck you!!!


----------



## Notaddicted

U know who this is...can I plzzzzzz have a bj from you. I want those hot Latino lips round my cock


----------



## RhythmSpring

I think I will tell her this eventually:

A big part of your healing has to do with taking ownership of your “shadow.” You are an incredibly kind, wise, beautiful person. How did you get that way? Where is your ugliness? It’s in your disease, coming out all wrong because it’s hidden. Your job is to reacquaint yourself with your darker self. Of course, at our core, we only mean best, but somewhere along the way through development, we get confused with what is best—a lot of what we perceive as evil or bad is just a source of great power that we have become afraid of. 

I suspect that the man who is feeling violent tendencies toward you has an intolerance of weakness. At its root, it is coming from a place of wanting you to be strong, but of course the way he’s going about it is through frustration and not love. That’s my theory.  

When you reclaim the power that you have given away for the sake of being infinitely gentle, you will find your strength.


----------



## ABetterWay

I know you struggle, too.

I.do see that you're trying to evolve.

You can do it, Love.

I believe in you.


----------



## zephyrhigh

I just need you.


----------



## gardenlane

If it's a parade you want then a parade you shall have.

interview then home to do inventory on all the drugs to consume.


----------



## Sprout

I was late because I had to score beforehand.


----------



## ABetterWay

I'm a lot more scared than you may know. 

I'm definitely in a LOT more pain than you can comprehend - the physical pain makes me want to die sometimes. And there is of course emotional pain from feeling so horrible all of the time...and this emotional pain is compounded and magnified by those who aren't sharp enough to see past the smile I slap on my face, who don't see how much I'm suffering, who dismiss me. I can't put into words how hurt I am...how tormented I am...how desperate I feel. Why do you question me? It proves that you don't really know me or understand me even a little bit. If you did, you would know how frustrated I am at TRULY NOT BEING ABLE TO function like a healthy person.

No one knows me. I'm always alone. Being a true introvert it's mostly ok...but everyone wants to feel UNDERSTOOD.

I have finally solved this mystery. Guess it's a good thing I did research like a MANIAC, since no doctor has helped me. You know, the research you've mocked me for. Turns out I'mto NOT an.idiot...I'm actually pretty fucking smart.I'd like to cordially invite you all to KISS MY BIG ROUND ASS, too. 

Because if you begin to understand....if you learn what I've been SUFFERING invisibly with...your view will change as you begin to.comprehend that, not only was I NOT being "weak" or a "pussy" all these years, but rather quite the opposite...I've been SO STRONG. SO TOUGH. SO FUCKING STRONG, you don't even KNOW the depth of my strength...you'll realize what you've done.

I don't hold grudges. I don't have the energy. I just want to be undetstood and loved. Please, give me some dignity. 

I've realized that so many times I should've gone to the ER, that the pain that caused me to pour sweat and stay glued to the toilet waiting to vomit from pain, wasn't normal. How SAD is that, that I'm SO USED TO FEELING LIKE SHIT that I wasn't sure it was an emergency??? How sad is that? That should tell you a little bit about just how much I suffer silently. God, my whole life....sick...

The few things I complain about....are just the tip of the iceburg. I don't complain much; in fact,  again speaking relative to the level of tormenting pain I am always in, I hardly bitch at all.

I'm twisted and sleepless and pouring sweat from pain...but I am still better at slaplingon a smile and doing my best to have a positive impact on those around me than all of you combined. You know what? I'M AMAZING. Yeah, that's right. Give me some credit.

"Forgive them, for they know not what they do" is a phrase I try hard to live by.

But just for once, it'd be so soothing to have a soft place to fall. To have something gentle and kind.

This is why I try so hard to be that soft place for others.

But I can't help but feel angry at times. I remind myself that no one can know what's happening inside my body. No one can feel it.

Would it kill ya to take my fucking word for it, though? Or just use common sense, look at my history and my personality, and arrive at the sensible conclusion that MY HEALTH IS KICKING MY ASS???? 

Please. Please stop hurting me...

You have no idea the level of cruelty you're inflicting... you would be disgusted with yourselves if you did...

Help me, God. Please help me. I can't keep doing this. Please, please have mercy on me...


----------



## kleinerkiffer

The reason I can't sleep is knowing that you are out partying and therefore I worry about you. I know you have learnt from your mistakes and won't do that Shit again, but still I worry, so I stay awake 'till you get home to check if everything is ok. That's not your fault as its my choice. The only thing that hurts me is, that you don't want to skype even just a few minutes when you come back, as you are too tired, but you can party all night. The only time you wanted to was when you were afraid of my reaction about K.


----------



## zephyrhigh

Today was hard for me .....


----------



## gardenlane

My heart is absolutely breaking. I can't talk to anyone about it and I am pretty much lonely at this stage. I think I am being excommunicated and all my precious plans to move on being ripped away.


----------



## zephyrhigh

^ypu can always talk to someone .... Somebody out there understands and had been thru or can relate to your problem.... Don't give up. If nothing else there is always someone there who can. Be there by just being there and listening with open mind heart and arms....


----------



## kytnism

agreed zeph. and if there truly is noone out there garden, talk to us  were listening 

...kytnism...

ps. i miss you already. this is getting intense and i love it!  :D


----------



## Pharcyde

Holy shit youre driving me insane trying to get info out of me. Stop bein so fucking nosey. I feel better that you only know what you know from court. Jesus christ when i feel like youre better able to handle the whole truth ill tell you ffs. But that day youll probably disown me. But I dont care much for you anyways


----------



## gardenlane

When you rebuild it all, please don't leave me in the dust like it never happened. I'm sorry that I can't handle it.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

Why, just why do you have to be so stupid and drink too much again ?! I mean it's good that you realized it and went home, but why the Fuck do you drink that much even after you promised me you wouldn't do it anymore, as you know your limits ???? I knew it would happen again. That's making me really sad and angry


----------



## ABetterWay

I'm scared.


----------



## zephyrhigh

ABetterWay said:


> I'm scared.


don't be... You're never in it alone....


----------



## ABetterWay

zephyrhigh said:


> don't be... You're never in it alone....



Thank you so much for your compassion, my friend  And the same to you. We'll have to exchange a few more emails  I'd love to hear how you've been holding up lately. I hope the rawness calms quickly for you. I know how visceral it must all feel. 

Sending you peace.


----------



## sms143

Dry spells effing suck. 
I feel like old news now.


----------



## tomdpimp

Once again I'm putting much more effort into celebrating your birthday and you phoned in mine.  Next year I better get something special!  It's ridiculous that I did even get sex or a fucking gift!


----------



## gardenlane

I never did say thanks, guys, for offering support when I was down and fragile. So thank you


----------



## Noodle

I've been thinking about it.


It may be best to realize I am not the mirror you seek.


----------



## ABetterWay

You really, really upset me. Your treatment of me is beyond wrong. And I know you know that.

Stop.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm not sure if I like you when you behave like that. Wish we could talk more. Always so defensive.


----------



## LilbabiC

Three years ago you decided that you didn't want me anymore. Why the hell have you been calling me every few weeks for the last 2.5 years? Did the woman you ditched me for dump your loser ass; now maybe you realize how good we were?  I guess that I will never know because I am not going to answer my phone.


----------



## Sprout

Another Father's Day without being able to be a Father to you, my Angel.
I know you've been watching, I  hope I made you proud.
I hope you're proud enough, every single day, to point down from the Heavens you inhabit and shout 'that's MY Daddy! :D '

I love you, my beautiful baby.
Daddy will be with you soon.


----------



## gardenlane

Drugs wore off again, didn't they.


----------



## ABetterWay

Thank you, God.

What a BEAUTIFUL day this was :D

My body felt good today - so good that we were able to DANCE!!! I DANCED!!! I felt so free...

I shall cherish the memory of today for the rest of my life. 

Thank you, thank you, thank you...I love you, I love my family.

:D


----------



## sms143

Life is too short. 
Also............................
WHAT IS IT EXACTLY THAT YOU WANT!!!!! 
UGH


----------



## zephyrhigh

Its getting unbearable without u in my life Christopher .... I just looked at your last activity and it freaked me the fuck out....... It says it was may but I know u died April..... Stop fucking with my head..... I'm going fucking crazy.... Alright. I'm done..... I'm officially fucked in the head .... I just..... Just..... Forget it.


----------



## Miss Peks

Missing you and I wish we could be friends, but I understand it's probably not possible and you probably don't want to hear from me anyway. 

I'd contact you, but don't want to do your head in.


----------



## LadyElaine

I love you.  Im trying to be patient and let this relationship evolve.  But I already know - I love you.    I wake up thinking about you, I fall asleep thinking about you.  When I am out and about - I wish you were with me.   When we leave each other, I put on the brave face, but after you pull away - I cry like a baby cuz I already miss you.

I wont ever tell you.  Im too scared.


----------



## Bardeaux

As we grow closer, I feel that we need to cut things off now before it's too late. There's a reason I haven't met your family yet, it's because I don't want to drag anyone else into this. I'm not the great guy you think I am and eventually, I don't know how or when, but I *will* fuck things up. It's just my nature. The fewer the casualties the better. This sucks, of course, because right now I'm starting to feel ok for the first time in a long time.


----------



## phatass

We're making a big mistake babez...


----------



## Joker11789

I still miss you and I would tell you but you left and never even told me why your mad or won't talk to me anymore ...at this point can I just get some closure ?


----------



## Smiley91

I was told you were sick again I hope you haven't gotten sucked back in. You inspire/motivate me, because you understand and care about me, and I fancy you even although I know I shouldn't as im still in love with you know who and you are with someone... but i cant help but find you sexy. Just hope you overcome it, you give me hope so please dont fail you have to help and fight for more people like us again. i hope we will see each other again. x


----------



## Cyanidical

You were horrible in bed... I actually dreaded having sex with you and all those times I said I was 'tired', I was just trying to hint that I didn't want you. Your manipulative ways and your soul-corrupting words were kind of a turn off, not to mention the gross taste of your genitalia.


----------



## stimutant

i´ve never loved anyone or anything as much as i loved you. i told you, and you knew before. i would have done anything for you. i took all the pain and all the humiliation you brought cause i thought you were the one who´s worth all that. i really thought and hoped we had a future together, as we´d been making plans and you seemed so honest when we were talking. 
wherever i´ve been with you felt like home, no matter what place it was, what time, with whom....

but now i´ve finally found out what was going on.
 i was your toy, your mr. feelgood, when you were in a shitty place. you never really felt about me as you said. in fact i´m sure you dont love anyone on this planet, not even yourself. you just want a quick fix,     thats why you treat people as if they were drugs. and thats why you´re always "hungover".

i could kick my ass for not listening to my inner voice - often when i had been with you, a few hours later, i got this little thought "is this all fake?"..... i always thought i was not trusting and believing myself, i thought i might somewhere, somehow feel as if i wasn´t good enough for you. now i inow that was wrong. i knew something between us was not as real as i wanted it to be. i knew that from the beginning.

now you´re still at that point you´ve been at 9-10months ago, that place you told me you hate so much. and no, i wont be visiting you there, anymore. you have to get a new toy, hopefully you´ll treat it better than your last one.
cause, you know, things might break. as i did.


----------



## CfZrx

I had to ignore you!lol


----------



## Erikmen

And now I have to pretend that last week didn´t happen?


----------



## RhythmSpring

You do realize that when we talk, you are talking 99% of the time, and me 1%, right? Don't you think we should balance that out? 

I feel crowded. Like with my old girlfriend, I just feel crowded out by your energies. Your emotional space is intruding on mine. I like you, you're sweet, you're lovely. But, the way in which you speak should leave room for me to respond often; you should talk directly to me. Sometimes, instead (or rather often) it's like you are monologuing in front of me. You touch upon an interesting point, and as I open my mouth, you respond to it, continuing off to the next thing. I can't seem to get a word in edgewise. 

I know you've been hurt. I know you're sensitive, and don't want to leave yourself vulnerable. I'm here, you don't have to trail off. Trust me more.


----------



## hexagram

I love you.
completley, utterly, in every way possible. I have been with you for two years now, having been instantly blown away by your beauty when I first met you. And honestly, I'd be perfectly happy to spend the rest of my life with you. I am not too bothered about jobs or success, because the feeling you give me is far deeper and richer than any material 'sucess'.


----------



## RhythmSpring

^ Say it to their face! Say it to their face!


----------



## Erikmen

I don´t think we still have so much in common. You are behave like your mother sometimes. This kills whatever we have built together.


----------



## MrPorter

From the moment we got together that first night on holiday, I knew you were the one, and you were. You were literally the best thing that ever happened to me, those texts? all truth, you made me so happy and I felt like the goddamn king all year. The love you gave me was more than anything my parents ever gave me, you have no idea how much i cherished having you around, someone to talk to, someone to direct my energy towards - work just doesnt cut it, i needed to love someone. Without you, I'm just a piece of shit but with you I'm calm and collected, people actually like me!
 The reason it wasn't romantic any more? I hate to say it, but it was the no sex. When you told me about hating the throbbing and being on the pill and everything, i purposely avoided getting intimate and just let you take control and i should have never let you slip out of my fingers so easily, i got so used to not ever trying that neither of us even tried to be anything more than friends and thats exactly how we've ended up. Don't get me wrong, I love having you as a friend, but we'll never be close - I know I'll hate any boy that starts getting intimate with you, and you'll be the same. Hell, you couldnt stand me and anna being together and she was on my goddamn team!

We ended just as fast as we started and that's just so wrong. I wish I'd known these answers before you came to mine. I wish I'd disregarded comfort and just slept with you in my damn single bed, I wish I'd tried with you, I wish portugal wasnt such a polava, I wish we can like each and be friends and talk to each other NOW - i dont want to wait another 7 weeks before being able to talk to you again and actually i'll probably use that ticket as a way in, I wish you feel the same way about me and I wish we could be completely transparent with our feelings. All these wishes and maybe, just maybe I'd be having the summer of my life - instead I'm just depressed and incredibly lonely

All this said, if breaking up with me killed even half your demons, it might be the best thing that will ever happen to you. It doesn't make it any easier for me though.
If we had gone to that festival and done everything we'd said... I fear you'd go the same way as john did - you've only seen him happy, as 'new john', I saw him at his lowest and it was scary. It would have ruined you. It might have killed you. And I would never be able to live with that.

I hope our 'little' trip will be fine, I really hope we get along but most of all I hope we have a future. You'll always mean something to me, I don't think I could not love you.



For the record, this is the first time I've cried over you since you called on that friday and if we ever do get back together, you'll probably read this.


----------



## zephyrhigh

I need you to actually CARE about me and who I am instead of trying to control and judge everything.... I want you to want to understand and know me.... So what if you think some of the things I believe are stupid .... Respect me respect that I'm a deeper person than I appear to be to others.... I take great care in not trying to change you or force you in any way.... All I ask is that you aacept who I am respect what I am and love every part of me not try to change everything so I fit your "picture" of perfect .... You and me are supposed to be the only ones who know each others deeper and inner beings but you aren't even interested in that..... My soul wants to be loved.....


----------



## sms143

You are jealous...don't fucking lie.


----------



## sms143

hexagram said:


> I love you.
> completley, utterly, in every way possible. I have been with you for two years now, having been instantly blown away by your beauty when I first met you. And honestly, I'd be perfectly happy to spend the rest of my life with you. I am not too bothered about jobs or success, because the feeling you give me is far deeper and richer than any material 'sucess'.



Awww.. say it to their face! So sweet


----------



## Erikmen

You´ve changed and I´m not sure If we are still compatible if you continue being so judgmental about everything and picky all the time. You just want to discuss and discuss. I hate these games you play. 
I´m so tired of this. I wish you could see yourself and how much you stress me sometimes.


----------



## QuantumParadigm

Shut the fuck up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Clitnhawk

"I fucked your dad in the ass last night."




Okay, kidding.  
I am trying to come up with something...

I've been looking at this thread title (and some messages) for a few weeks...

I have nothing. I can't say to my wife...  maybe something...


----------



## MilzyWilzy

"You really need to to start paying towards the upkeep of your baby daughter. You have got away with not contributing for the last 10 months you piece of shit, I love you dearly but come on man, fucking do a bit for our little girl. You can very easily find the money for 5+ tattoos over the past few months but then when it comes down to paying for the baby, you claim you can't fucking afford to. You really do boil my piss, you'd better get your act together quickly fucking fuckwit"


----------



## bestsexever77

I want you to sleep with another man and make him cum inside you then come make love to me.


----------



## Don Luigi

I need to speak to you and I don't even know where you are.


----------



## Boupstarnm

I see your tangerine and I raise you a grapefruit.


----------



## sms143

I saw you winking at me Friday night...
Man, I could be such a whore if I wanted to...


----------



## xillias

ok, for once i'll keep it simple. 

i want your dick. in many ways, but especially inside my vagina.


----------



## Pharcyde

Don Luigi said:


> I need to speak to you and I don't even know where you are.



This


----------



## ABetterWay

Don't blow it. 

It's not just your wellbeing on the line.

Stop being so selfish. Life is fucking HARD for me, too, ya know... I'm BUSTING MY ASS. I'm ready to collapse.

Don't. Fuck. This. Up.


----------



## zephyrhigh

I like you a lot but I'm just not attracted to your wife.... Sorry :/ if its gunna happen it will only be between us.... This isn't my first rodeo my first couple was perfect.... My second ehhh he was great she was repulsive... Your wife is cool as fuck but def not my type her vag is a lil worse for ware there pal.... :/ sorry.


----------



## whitegirlwasted

Your immaturity annoys me and I'm.sick.of.your crying


----------



## Pharcyde

You kinda need to stop getting me over to your house late at night when youre all drunk. I know you know i dont feel bad about it now but who knows what the future holds


----------



## RedRum OG

I do you favors and everything you ask, I love you, forgive you..everything that I can. Why does that make you so angry. I am not your dad, I am not doing these things to manipulate you. I understand you had a hard childhood. I understand you're depressed. I can't even count the hours I've spent comforting you, talking things through giving advice. I had a tough childhood ... I spent years shooting heroin, cleaning up, relapsing, cleaning up... Do you think that was easy? Do you think no one else in the world struggles? How can you always say how much you want to leave and never do it? How can you treat me this way when you supposedly love me. 

Yeah, you need time to get better. It's been over a year and a half, and your rage has only gotten worse. I've told you I'm not man enough to break up, even if that's what I really wanted. So leave if you want, but quit trying to take me down with you.

Or, be happy. There Is not a goddamn thing holding you back but you.

Enjoy my company. Help me. Show me that you love me. I need physical affection sometimes. Sure we fuck but my touch seems to repulse you. My kind words make you shake with rage. My interests annoy you. My compliments make you defensive. My efforts make you think you are all alone. My struggles aren't nearly as bad as yours. Just because I don't have an emotional breakdown twice a day doesn't mean anything. Do you wonder why I stifle my emotions? Do you wonder why I am so scared of you?

I guess what it comes down to is... You are so used to be hated.. You react the same way .. Even when you are being loved.


----------



## RedRum OG

So Fuck you. Fuck you.


----------



## ABetterWay

That guy that came in screaming about you...?

Yeah...he was RIGHT ON. 

Lmao.


----------



## Smiley91

Your backhanded comments are starting to take the piss. I might not be able to ignore them much longer. What's your problem?


----------



## gardenlane

I have cried myself to sleep every night with that "stupid" teddy. Two more fucks not to give.


----------



## Boupstarnm

I love you but no fucking way.


----------



## ABetterWay

You're such a creepy, lazy, idiot. You have NO IDEA how to run a business. She does EVERYTHING. And try being thankful to your overworked, underpaid crew - especially the women, who are sexually harassed with words and touching and propositions at every turn. Which you find FUNNY!!!! FUCKING MORON! Can't imagine why your "evil witch" ex wife left you...lmao


----------



## Smiley91

One day I'll come and see you. I really want to just now but I'm too scared and this makes me feel ashamed.


----------



## sms143

I feel like you aren't really into me.


----------



## lilmikeeis

1.wanna go out on a date?( to girl same age as me)
2.i know you wanna fuck me so you ganna make your move or..(to milf that lives 4 houses away from mine)


----------



## ladydove

I just want you back.


----------



## invertedattitude

You're just a little impotent midget. Even if I gag at the idea of seeing you again, I sometimes wanna get in touch with you so I can terrorize your stupid cat. That thing and I have unfinished business. Oh how I dream about kickin it just a little, push it down the stairs, give it a massive push off the bed…!!! Haaa it hurts so bad!


----------



## Jabberwocky

Eat shit lol


----------



## Lady_Hurricane

Well, I know all that happened between us was a one night stand, but I've found myself unable to stop thinking about you! There was some unusual affection and connection that night which blew me away, and not just on a sexual level. I hope you do get in contact again - I think I'll be genuinely upset if you do not.


----------



## hexagram

The fact that because of my lies and actions, you now probably see me as I now see my ex (basically a waste of three years) or even worse, utterly breaks my heart.

It ruins me inside in a way i've never, ever felt before. Sure i've felt heartbreak. I've even felt the sting as someone you love forgets you. But this...this is different.

You were the best thing to ever happen to me. You were a ray of sunshine in my otherwise grey life. You were positivity. You were an escape from the hell I'm in. And it's all my fault it fucked up and you probably hate my guts. 

I wish there was something, anything I could do to redeem myself in your eyes even a little.


----------



## Bromohummingbird

theres no way to have a relation ship like that... ' i love you more than anything i've ever had, but keeping like this is just hurt us more and more. '


----------



## ladydove

I tried to be angry and resentful and to hate you.  I tried to lay all the blame at your feet to make it feel right. I have tried to pretend that none of it was real, that you lied the entire time, that you didn't care and I can't do it.

I will always love you. There is always going to be part of me that will look for you wherever I am. You were there from the start and now you're gone for real this time. It never felt quite like this all of those other times. I thought everyone had lost you and it took away that spark you once saw. I will always have a place for you in my heart because you were one person I held so dearly that I would have fought to make you happy. I truly hope you are now, and I will never forget the happiness you bought me. I thought you were the most human man I'd ever known but it's time to say goodbye.


----------



## Boupstarnm

Living in this city, it sometimes it feels I'm fighting the FootClan without my fellow ninjas turles.


----------



## Sprout

I still love you.


----------



## zephyrhigh

I'm hungry.... I can't be satisfied in anything or with anything at all without u here..


----------



## dopemaster

It's been like 3 or 4 years.  Stop calling me.  We are not soul mates.  You are batshit crazy.


----------



## Phil.McKeer

I still dream about you.  Through the years, other women have come and gone, but no matter who I meet it never changes the fact that you're the girl I'll always love.  I wish I had told you how much I loved and needed you, but I had to erect my wall like I always have done and I'm sorry for it.  In fact, I'm the sorriest piece of shit there is.  

Since I lost you, there has been an empty space in my soul that I can't fill with anything no matter how hard I try.  There's a black cloud over my head that follows me everywhere I go.  

I shouldn't have let you move away.  I should have told you how much I love you, that you're all I want/need in life.  I should have fought harder for you.  But I didn't, and now I have to live with it.

At least I have you in my dreams.


----------



## Fig

I was so relieved when your mother died.


----------



## nygiants1313

We will not take this anymore, these words will never be ignored. you want a battle,?  here's a war


----------



## ladydove

Seeing you messed everything up.  I have considered contacting you far too many times. I am obviously not over it. Man this sucks.


----------



## Munchkoala

Sov gott, min älskling...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Nygiants313 well let it b known that ur battle is my victory yea so bring it


----------



## tennant90

i'm scared, a bit like how you feel before you get onto a crazy rollercoaster at a theme park. As long as I'm strapped in safe I'll do the whole god damn ride with you. 

my gut is bellowing with your imprint and it's only been three days. WTF, how did this happen, i know you feel the same but we're playing it pretty damn cool. good on us,

i hope in the next few weeks we allow for a lot of fucking and good convo. Never felt like this about anyone before in the amount of time we have had together. 

i hope to see you pretty damn soon. p.s dem lips!!!


----------



## crunchyplanets

Your a horrible person.

You keep your 27 year old son under lock and key. He cant go anywhere without you knowing.  You use his dyslexia against him. Your just afraid to be alone, so you let him think he couldn't make it on his own if he tried. That he couldn't get an apartment or a job. Why not help him go out on his own? Help him to read the bills when they come in, help him to read the lease. 

You let him watch his father beat you for years and decided to never get him any help. He suffers now, locked in his mind. You should have helped him YEARS ago. Every time i tried you brainwashed him against me.


He's a shell of what he used to be and it's all your fault, cunt. 

God will judge your sins when you pass, i hope he doesn't skip a detail.


----------



## Maya

You are a lazy fuck! I cant wait until our company fires your lazy ass! You are always calling in sick which no one believes anymore. You think you are so special that you can be friends with anyone in management when everyone wants your ass fired!


----------



## rast4man

I'm floored at your lack of compassion for others,  especially those that love you. People make mistakes but because you've lived such a rough life, you cant see others as human and making their own mistakes. You can forgive others that royally fuck you over but not the people that matter the most.


----------



## rast4man

^^ Sorry for the back to backs. Shitty past 2 days. Here goes..

Being able to go talk to a therapist today, just one visit and he has already shed light on some of this. You are being selfish and acting like a dictator. I get that you are scared, I'm worried as well, but acting like a fucking robot and making all of the decisions without my input or a care for my feelings whatsoever, just doesnt work for me. I wish I had paid attention to all of the red flags in the beginning as well as after we broke up and got back together. You need to get off your pedestal and realize you made just as many mistakes as I did. Get over yourself and your new found methadone-induced epiphanies.


----------



## Erikmen

Will anything ever be enough to you? You should take a good look at yourself before being so judgmental about everything all the time. It seems as if you were born in a different generation.


----------



## samnslumberland

Just because I have more free time during the day than you do does not mean that I am obligated to do more household chores than you, etc. In case you've forgotten, you've been sleeping in my bed, using my shower and toilet, using my wi-fi, eating out of my fridge and pantry, and using space in my dresser drawers for the past three months or so. You've been living in a home where you do not have to contribute any money to rent, utilities, or internet. As far as I'm concerned, I am in no way required to prepare hits of oil for you throughout your morning before work and when you come home, pick your clothes up off of my floor, wash your dishes, do your grocery shopping and laundry, cook you lunch and dinner, rub your sore back for you and suck your dick. It's absolutely ludicrous that you expect that of me. On top of all that, my home doesn't clean itself. Who do you think cleans it? If you don't like my "laziness," you should probably begin staying at your own (messy) home that you're currently paying for.

The thing is, if you could just appreciate all of those things that I do for you rather than putting me down (I know, I know, it's "just a joke") multiple times a day and blowing up at me when I occasionally fall behind on something, I wouldn't mind doing it.


----------



## crunchyplanets

So, you called me an asshole to someone else, yet when i ask you about it you deny it. I heard it. So what does that make you? A pussy. Your lucky you live in a different city, because if i seen you walking down the street I'd beat your ass. Hard. If you're going to talk shit at work, be prepared when you see me outside. ;-)


----------



## Erikmen

I'm travelling solo next time. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Maya

ugh!!! so I guess they wont be able to get rid of you cause what happened yesterday! Fine! But what happened to you yesterday is called Karma. The more I suffer the more you get karma so yeah go and continue and get more and more!!!


----------



## clubcard

You killed him.


----------



## Erikmen

You could be a little more independent and stop complaining so much about everything. I'm really tired and I need to have peace of mind. I sometimes avoid talking to you as you overreact to every little thing. This is stressful and you are acting like that but never admit. If you'd just admit you're not as perfect as you think things would get much better.


----------



## zephyrhigh

My soul knew before my heart told me and now my mind won't stop reminding me..... Rip


----------



## Erikmen

I'm sorry. It must be quite tough going through all of these feelings. I did not understand how difficult this is for you.


----------



## sms143

Wish we coulda had a quickie this morning.....


----------



## rast4man

You have successfully managed for me to hate you at this point in time. I allowed your bullshit and you still act like nothing is wrong on your end. You taking methadone again has turned you into an emotionless asshole. I now realize why your ex-husband divorced you and didn't allow you to see your kids. I also know why your ex kicked you out. 

You have no one to blame but yourself and once I leave this house, you will contact me once again and ask me to come back. There is a difference this time, I won't come back, I will never give you a chance again and I hope I never see you again. Live with your fucking disastrous life and you deserve to be miserable by yourself. Get the fuck off the methadone and rejoin the human race you cold, heartless shell of a woman.


----------



## ueawfoc22

You are the reason I do drugs now. I miss you. And I think you jumping from guy to guy is completely immature and makes you look like a fucking whore. But i'd do anything to have my partner in crime back.


----------



## ABetterWay

I know what you are, bitch.


----------



## Erikmen

I think you are playing games. We don't usually do that. I can see you are also working too much but you have options. 
And now so defiant with everyone. What happened? You used to be resilient, adorable. Talk to me.


----------



## apatheist

I hate you. This time I may actually be done. Keep on believing that everyone else is the problem - I just don't care anymore.


----------



## sms143

Hmmm where to begin???
Of all the things w have done, why is it not ok to text about certain things? !?
Ugh...I had an amazing fucking weekend...and was introduced as "the girlfriend" ekkk


----------



## Erikmen

So if I don't agree with you, does that meant we are discussing??
 I don't think you really want this. But for now I just keep it to myself.


----------



## samnslumberland

We were both extremely wired after having sex (making love?) and holding each other skin-to-skin last night. Hearing you say the words, "I'm too awake to go to sleep now, I just want to stay up all night and talk with you," made me feel so happy and reminiscent of the beginning of our relationship, when we hardly slept with one another present. I've been feeling so overwhelmed with anxiety and stress over the upcoming plans that we have made for our future, and being with you last night grounded me and brought me much needed comfort. I love you.


----------



## phatass

I have faith in your love


----------



## rast4man

I am glad that day by day you are showing me your true colors. At first, I appreciated the changes you were making in your life but now, you are still acting like you somehow surpassed me in life. You refuse to listen yet expect me to listen to you. I will be so much better off when all of this is finalized. Lastly, I thought I needed closure with you after this but the truth is, you're not the woman I met and fell in love with. You can take your closure and stuff it.


----------



## D's

Yo, girl. Be strong. It takes heart. Doesnt take what others say, its all about you,and what you want in life.look at me, im not fucking perfect, i barly make by,and i bust my ass fuxking at work . Just so one day you wont have to work as hard , i swing fucking hammers all day, i get hurt and first aid kit at times , i keep working . Thats to someday to give you, what i never got on my own.
Wish you were with me now, cant wait until i see you real soon.
Your D's.


----------



## Erikmen

^ That's nice D's. Sorry, I could not avoid reading it. Say it to her!


----------



## rast4man

I still love and care about you but I woke up today and I finally felt okay that we are no longer together. You helped me realize just how toxic our relationship was. I am ready to move on with my life. I hope you find happiness and do the right things. Goodbye my love.


----------



## Erikmen

You have always been the one


----------



## ABetterWay

D's said:


> Yo, girl. Be strong. It takes heart. Doesnt take what others say, its all about you,and what you want in life.look at me, im not fucking perfect, i barly make by,and i bust my ass fuxking at work . Just so one day you wont have to work as hard , i swing fucking hammers all day, i get hurt and first aid kit at times , i keep working . Thats to someday to give you, what i never got on my own.
> Wish you were with me now, cant wait until i see you real soon.
> Your D's.




Aww...this is beautiful. Love when I see someone busting their ass, thinking of the comfort and well-being of others.

Keep up the hard work, man  You've got heart.

Peace.


----------



## ABetterWay

rast4man said:


> I still love and care about you but I woke up today and I finally felt okay that we are no longer together. You helped me realize just how toxic our relationship was. I am ready to move on with my life. I hope you find happiness and do the right things. Goodbye my love.



This, too, is beautiful. Evolving, growing, moving on...inescapable part of life, yet bittersweet. Good on you for the absence of animosity. Wishing you BOTH the best 

Peace.


----------



## Erikmen

Okay let's do this!


----------



## kytnism

seeing your name pop up on my phone this morning was an unexpected and pleasant surprise. 

...kytnism...


----------



## LearntYoung

- I love you and I would really want for you to move and study here next year. 

- You're ons of the few reasons I'd ever completely quit using.


----------



## rokkinrollaa6

i love you, but i love heroin to.


----------



## ScuicidalNod

You once said we were soul mates. If there is 1 shred of hope left in our relationship, it is that- so I can drag your corrupt, manipulative, lying, cheating, stealing, putrid, shriveled, black soul with me straight to Hell, listen to your shrieks and watch you burn for eternity.

You're just like you're Mom: getting fatter, and bitchier w/ each cheesecake and bag of porkrinds.
A lot like you're Dad too:using the kids to hold a marriage together while sliding on any dick you can get, and expecting your spouse to be none the wiser. 

Know what? It's cool...I've aged a lot better than you, fuckin hoodhopper.


----------



## Erikmen

I am sorry about the things I said. You are right, I meant every word.
 I regret having said them all to you though. It's not about you and me anymore.


----------



## ABetterWay

Keep on being a power-lusting bitch of no substance...btw, I'm not stupid and see what you're doing...on many levels.

One day my talents will allow me to be my own source of income. Your loss; I'm an incredibly hard worker, and you know it!


----------



## rast4man

This emotional roller coaster I've been on with you once again, is total bullshit. You have no soul yet you claim how good of a person you are. I'm sorry but I don't see it anymore. You are bitter and angry and it makes you ugly. You have become someone that I want nothing to do with. I hope karma follows you and slaps you in the face. You will never find someone as tolerant of your bullshit as i was. Go get bent!


----------



## l33t

I never understood why you showed me naked pics of your mom while she was in front of us ?


----------



## ABetterWay

You'll get yours bitch. Karma karma karma.

Think.

And kiss my ass, too. 

:-D


----------



## Erikmen

I'm happy you're back, but I won't say how tricky it was during your absence. 
Maybe some other time. Besides, next time I'll do the travelling and you stay.


----------



## Amylouxo

Lick my clit! I wanna feel you do that shit with your tongue bar, flick it eat it and bury your face in it. That's where it's all happenin, no point tonguing me when I go wild when you suck that clit in your mouth, that's why I moan more, I want you to carry that shit on! (I gotta tell him this)


----------



## Amylouxo

I love you, I'm just finding it hard. You know how much my ex hurt me, after 7 years with the same person it's kinda hard being with someone else. I love our time together, when we just sit together at night smoking joints, talking, watching tv. I love that moment when we're laying in bed after sex high as fuck and just staring at eachother not saying anything just watching eachothers face, both trying to keep our eyes open, my belly flips when u smile at me and pull me closer and kiss my forehead. More than anything I love how you talk about our future and family, and how you tell your family you want kids with me. I love how you gave up everything and moved in with me, I love how I know for certain you would never look at another woman, you think I'm the most beautiful woman in the world (even when I tell you I'm not). I love how you take notice of everything and do little things that I'm so greatful for. You work so hard for us. You work your fingers to the bone and still come home and ask if anything needs doing. I love how you help me with my depression and anxiety, you just hold me when I cry and tell me I mean the world to you I'm just terrified that something's going to go wrong and I'm going to lose you. I never thought a man like you existed, you don't drink or go out with the lads. You just like fishing and getting stoned at night to chill. I could sit with you forever, watching some shitty tv programme, when you ask me what I wanna do Saturday night I'm gonna say we make a bed downstairs watch movies, eat, talk, get high and have sex over and over. I can't wait for you to get home I'm gonna wrap my arms around you so tight and tell you you're the best man in the world, I'm so lucky.


----------



## Erikmen

I was told once that you only get to know your girlfriend when you get married. And only truly knows your wife when you divorce. Apparently the same applies for men. (?)


----------



## ABubble4Me

"You have always been the one"

Love that one.


----------



## ABubble4Me

I'm very depressed today, I know you don't understand what that means, but could you please just be nice today and not a dick-I just don't think I can handle it.


----------



## BavarianFiredrill

Who the fuck fucks 5 guys in 5 days?! And who the fuck has a box of 200 condoms in there room?! Thats the sluttiest thing i ever heard in my life! I hope you had a great fucking time in Guatemala this summer! If you number is still under 200 i would be fucking surprised! I cant belive i trusted you when you said we had something special. Sure its just me and all the tons of other guys, sure must have been very secial for you! And the way you treat me now i clearly see how full of shit you were!


----------



## abadab

mother, you are a bitch.


----------



## oreocub

you use me to get drugs, i treat you like a sister yet you dont treat me like a brother, why do I keep trusting you?


----------



## severely etarded

BavarianFiredrill said:


> Who the fuck fucks 5 guys in 5 days?! And who the fuck has a box of 200 condoms in there room?! Thats the sluttiest thing i ever heard in my life! I hope you had a great fucking time in Guatemala this summer! If you number is still under 200 i would be fucking surprised! I cant belive i trusted you when you said we had something special. Sure its just me and all the tons of other guys, sure must have been very secial for you! And the way you treat me now i clearly see how full of shit you were!



well at least she uses protection...


----------



## Erikmen

You are not chained to me neither to this job. Do what you have to do.
Why are you so afraid of?


----------



## citizen cained

Just fucking move on from your past, stop letting your past demons ruin our relationship, I have history, I have ex's, I will never cheat and never have, accept this and move the fuck on!


----------



## citizen cained

ABubble4Me said:


> I'm very depressed today, I know you don't understand what that means, but could you please just be nice today and not a dick-I just don't think I can handle it.



Amen to that "it's not you, nothing you have done has made me "sad" so stop moaning at me, it's making it worse"


----------



## Pharcyde

Hey i think i caught feelings for you. And if im reading this right i think you caught em.for me

I love being around you at work. I love how we chat eachother up and play around. I just met you but you also agree its like weve known eachother forever. 

Spending the weekend together was awesome. Id like to spend all my time with you. Youre weird and im weird
We get eachother so lets give it a.proper go


----------



## Drderms

We can't be friends man your just to much of a fuckwit and too immature I've grown up now


----------



## Pharcyde

Holy shit i cant wait to see you at work tomorrow!  Thats why im all bright eyed and bushy tailed like your cousin says i am. If you only knew. I really cant stop thinking about you. Too bad im such a pussy and prob wont tell you how i really feel. Guess im afraid that if it doesbt go like im hoping we prob wont be friends or itll juat be real weird after that


----------



## Droppersneck

Pharcyde said:


> Hey i think i caught feelings for you. And if im reading this right i think you caught em.for me
> 
> I love being around you at work. I love how we chat eachother up and play around. I just met you but you also agree its like weve known eachother forever.
> 
> Spending the weekend together was awesome. Id like to spend all my time with you. Youre weird and im weird
> We get eachother so lets give it a.proper go



Whats his name?


----------



## Pharcyde

I ain't telling you fucko. I know you fb creep


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Pharcyde said:


> Holy shit i cant wait to see you at work tomorrow!  Thats why im all bright eyed and bushy tailed like your cousin says i am. If you only knew. I really cant stop thinking about you. Too bad im such a pussy and prob wont tell you how i really feel. Guess im afraid that if it doesbt go like im hoping we prob wont be friends or itll juat be real weird after that



hope you find happiness


----------



## phatass

You're going psychotic from stim abuse... FU*KING DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT !!!!!
RRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHH


----------



## just-breathe

"You're doing it all wrong.."


----------



## just-breathe

oreocub said:


> you use me to get drugs, i treat you like a sister yet you dont treat me like a brother, why do I keep trusting you?



So sorry to hear... Maybe she will change? But some people never do. You deserve to be happy!


----------



## phatass

Obviously,  that's why it's the last thing I'd say to her face. 
God, there dim people on here.


----------



## CfZrx

You were a Lounge genius and now you never post


----------



## slushy muddy water

yesterday was your birthday
i spent it searching in places i knew you wouldnt be.  i climbed stairs and mountain peaks only to find empty spaces where you couldnt have been.  in all the likely places where id find a you, i found an open space.  clear, transparent, and full of hesitant negative spacings.  were you ever really there at all?  or was i dreaming?  
i miss you dad


----------



## just-breathe

I'm just going to send you a bunch of mental loves and hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :D

PS: I Love BeetleJuice!!!!


----------



## just-breathe

Don't punish him because you only hurt me! Listen this really isn't any of my fault. You need to leave me out of it! Stop stalking me. You'll never be me. Move on with your life! Please send me the voodoo doll you have (made in my likeness) and EVERYTHING that goes with it. Stop Now! You have no idea what you are doing! Please, I'm sorry! I know, you want something of mine, but you just can't have it! If you'd open your eyes and smile inwardly, look around you, they are everywhere. I wish you only the absolute best, but you play with fire, love.   (*Sending Positivity and Love Your Way!*)


----------



## just-breathe

I think it felt better to type these words out! and then to see them all neatly sitting there, all readable. This is nice! Yay for this thread!

Catharsis?


----------



## psyfiend

Thanks for being so nice to me, I don't see why you even bothered... It was different before, but I;m not interested. I just don't care. Hope you understand as I hope to not be there. Day 6 six six now.


----------



## Sprout

You won. You win. You are building a happy family and I'm treading the familiar waters of Junkiedom.
While it may have fallen apart eventually, I can honestly say that to me, while it lasted, it was 'forever'. 
I love you baby.


----------



## packet_sniffer

I still love you. I can not help it. Even after 10 years i still can not let go.


----------



## Erikmen

We'll get there, trust me..


----------



## just-breathe

omfg you guys! for real, to all of you posters (like myself), i just gotta say that, : "I Love You! Okay! and either way, no matter what, we will all get where we are going! 
baby steps! 
JUST BREATHE!!!!"


----------



## psyfiend

Eye spent the bday money you gave me on drugs, it was all eye had at the time and eye never visited... not even on your last one. Eye wanted to but eye was busy wasting my time trying to not be alone like you were.  eye feel more alone  now but eyem happy your in a better place now. Eye didnt want you to see me like you.


----------



## Erikmen

You don't fulfill loneliness with money..


----------



## SluttyPeach

Well, yet another fight over nothing. You are 53 years old for fucks sake but you act like a moody teenager. Its impossible to please you so I give up. The day I was born was the darkest day of your life, you say? I didn't ask to be born, if you didn't want me then maybe you should have kept your legs shut. And you wonder why I want to numb the fuck out.


----------



## Sprout

SluttyPeach said:


> 1. Well, yet another fight over nothing. You are 53 years old for fucks sake but you act like a moody teenager. Its impossible to please you so I give up. The day I was born was the darkest day of your life, you say? I didn't ask to be born, if you didn't want me then maybe you should have kept your legs shut. And you wonder why I want to numb the fuck out.


Oh no, Peach!
My quote is: 'smile, you look so much prettier when you do'.


----------



## SluttyPeach

...


----------



## Boupstarnm

I have wanked for 4 days in a row thinking about how great your ass looked in that blue skirt.


----------



## Sprout

Why do I still dream about you?
I don't want to wake up on my own anymore. Sing to me, sing to me...

Yeah, I like The Smiths.


----------



## Good_guy

Fuck you and may karma take its toll on you for fucking my wifes ass while we were in a dark place in our relashionship. Id just like to let you know that we now have awesome analsex and are closer than ever and that I wish you burn in hell and your family too. Its no excuse for suchs an action and that you will never expirience the love and devotion I expirience now. People like you will never find peace with themselves. Fuck you. 
Dryhumping a ladys ass just for the fun of it, disrespecting my friendship through years, is just lowlife. And you are a lowlife to. Hope you burn in hell and never come back. Im never gonna tell YOUR wife or son about what an imoral  douche you are because they proboblay already know. I feel no urge for revenge even though Ive considered many times to out you but I know revenge will only hurt me more. But know this, I couldnt care less about you and the stuff you did took me about one year to process to get over with. That year of my life is on you. But now I dont care anymore because im happy and strong. And my wife also hates you for the stuff you did. Fuck off retard ! And even though you try, people like you will just boil in the fat of their own sins.


----------



## Erikmen

I can't say anymore whether you playing games or not.


----------



## psyfiend

Stay the fuck away from me, I really hate girls from the city. You're all the same shit just a different toilet.


----------



## pillhead69

You need to listen.


----------



## bazil rimmer

I love you more than words can say. You say you love me, but do you really mean it? I'm just dreading the day that you realise you can do better than me. I'm not ready for that pain.


----------



## Erikmen

I want to quit!


----------



## SluttyPeach

Your lack of awareness frustrates me to no end. By now you should know better than to take people for granted.


----------



## aerne210

Holy shit if there's a story I would like to hear more about I  the entire world it's this one.


----------



## aerne210

SproutOnSmack said:


> Oh no, Peach!
> My quote is: 'smile, you look so much prettier when you do'.



What if you're missing teeth, I think you'd look prettier wether you don't smile.


----------



## aerne210

-Kitten said:


> Fuck you for ruining my life and breaking every piece of me.



Don't ever Let some break you. You should only let yourself fall apart. Just think, you're letting them make you feel a way you don't want to feel, don't let them cause they ain't worth it


----------



## ABetterWay

I'm so. Fucking. Sick. Of. This. Shit.

One day...one day I'll be gone...

I cannot wait.


----------



## Erikmen

_Oh no, Peach!_
_My quote is: 'smile, you look so much prettier when you do'._











aerne210 said:


> What if you're missing teeth, I think you'd look prettier wether you don't smile.



I don't think it's the case, but I get the 'joke'.


----------



## SluttyPeach

^I have all of my teeth and they look good.

On topic:

Some closure would be nice.


----------



## Erikmen

Of course you do SluttyPeach!  
This is from a post you were complimented, right? And you should. 

The OP made a joke about it but that was not meant for you. It was quick and his or her logic was pretty fast. Meaning that a fictive person who is beautiful but with no teeth should not smile for picture. Not funny funny but haha funny. 

*NOT AT ALL* anything towards anyone here or anywhere else. I would never do that. 
Not me, Erik. Look through my posts. I don't like making fun of others. Never did.

Sorry if my haha was misread. Didn't think you would ever think it would be related to you.

IMHO that has nothing to do with you. Why or how could it be related to you? 
OP does not know you. 
I thought that was obvious! It would not make any sense. 

About an odd fictive scenario. As simple as that. 

I hope this clarifies.


----------



## Droppersneck

Jesus girl you are such a vagina. I mean it cant be real how much of a pussy you are. I despise your very existence yet here we are..


----------



## SluttyPeach

Erikmen said:


> I'm sure you do SluttyPeach. And it came from a post where he complimented yourself.
> The OP made a joke about it but that was meant for you.
> It's was a haha joke about (whoever) whose beautiful but with no teeth.
> 
> NOT AT ALL anything towards anyone here or anywhere else. I would never do that.
> 
> Sorry if my haha was misread. Didn't think you would ever think it would be related to you.
> I as a moderator or as myself would never, ever make a joke on someone's else's problems.
> 
> IMO that was nothing about anyone in specific - just like a draw in the paper.
> Not at all about you. Obviously! Why would it be. It would not make any sense.
> 
> Just the comment itself from the post he/she referred those beautiful people (with no teeth)
> should not smile on a picture. As simple as that. It was a quick response wondering an odd scenario.
> 
> I hope this clarifies.



Lol I wasn't offended, I was just going along with the conversation.


----------



## SluttyPeach

Droppersneck said:


> Jesus girl you are such a vagina. I mean it cant be real how much of a pussy you are. I despise your very existence yet here we are..



LMAO is she a lesbian? You are what you eat 

Sorry. I'm high and feeling silly. You don't need that in your life though, for real.


----------



## Erikmen

Don't be. If nobody was ever silly or high, maybe we wouldn't be who we are.


----------



## SluttyPeach

You're right Erikmen, and it takes a lot more than that to offend me, no worries. =)

On topic:
You have made it abundantly clear that you no longer are interested in me, silence speaks volumes. Maybe I should just forget about you since you seem to have forgotten about me.. I'm not stupid. I can take a hint. But please, grow some balls and tell it like it is ffs. I have faith in you.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm so pessimist sometimes. I feel bad when I break into someone's dream and wake them up in order to ensure they can protect themselves. Things that I see they are not looking at. 
But I learned that's not the way. 

It's not that I do trust in good endings, it's more like I want to protect you so you don't suffer like me.

I'll be more dream full and even less realistic so that we can have more positive moments without having to worry about tomorrow. Timing is important in these issues.  

I'm just trying to give you my best. I'm really trying.


----------



## un kle fukka

oh baby I can't see anything just now


----------



## SluttyPeach

1 - You've been gone for seven years today.. I'll never forget our long phone conversations and nights spent smoking weed in the back of that old blazer (haha blazer..we joked about that too, remember?) but the past is gone, and so are you. I'll never understand why your parents wanted an open casket funeral.. I mean, you were crushed under a car ffs. I guess they wanted to see you one last time.. They did a good job  umm..reconstructing you but it was just a shell.. You aren't there anymore. At least they buried you with your favorite hat. But I'll never forget the sight of your dad crying like a baby and flinging himself over your casket before they lowered you into the ground.. It was a cold snowy day and you would have laughed at me for slicking up in the snow and falling on my ass.. Who wears clogs in the snow anyway?? Hehe.. After you were buried we all went to **** house and got blazed as fuck all night till the sun came up, and celebrated your short life the way you would have wanted. It was a weekday but we all laid out of school.
 You would have been 23 right now and probably driving a charger like you always wanted. Nobody blames you for this man.. We just wish your life didn't end so soon. Hell, you never even got to go to prom or graduate or go to college.. Didn't even get a chance. What a waste... The dude who was driving got out of prison recently and even though he called himself your friend I can't help but give him a dirty look when I see him in town... Lord forgive me. Accidents happen but him driving that fucked up was just irresponsible and fucking inexcusable. I'm so sorry man... Maybe one day we will all see eachother again. 

2 - What have I done? We are both junkies, you shouldn't take people's lives for granted! I'm not gonna fake my death but it looks like I'd have to just to keep your attention. Luckily for you I'm not a sociopath... Maybe one day I'll understand you at least somewhat, you're worth it 

3 - All you do is lie on the couch and order people around. Making us all jump through stupid hoops and pretending you have fairies dancing on your toes and trees stuck in your eyelid. Nothing is ever good enough for you, you're an old ass lady but damn.. You ain't crazy. Crazy like a fox, maybe. You hate it when i see right through your bullshit.. good luck fooling me with the tired "helpless little old lady" trope. Try getting under my skin all you want, you will not succeed. These days your little tantrums and manipulations leave me apathetic and nonplussed, as my conscience has left the building. The lights are on but nobody's home! And you think YOU are the crazy one. 

Geeze I need a shot. Lol


----------



## Erikmen

I wish you could see yourself every time your hormones speak louder. Even your son knows something is not right. 
I fully respect you but you must understand that it's very difficult to put up with you sometimes.


----------



## Sprout

I'm fucked, let's fuck?


----------



## SluttyPeach

I'm not "broken" you're just a dumbass.


----------



## Erikmen

Get off my feet! 
Peace of mind for God's sake. 8(


----------



## dookiehowser

You're a good fuck and you're the smartest girl I've ever met, but you're as cold as ice.  Every time you cry, I want to slug you right in the nose because I will never get the same sympathy that I give you.  I wonder every day how true your love for anyone really is.

Also, stop calling me an addict or a pill popper when I can limit my use to once bi-weekly and you will burn up the entire supply of quality ice in two days and still be able to sleep.


----------



## Erikmen

I really don't appreciate your manipulative behavior. I'm beyond disappointed.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Stealing my adderall will not do anything but give you Addy Dick which I do not appreciate.


----------



## Erikmen

I really wish I could say I'm quitting just to see how things would evolve from there. 
I did it in very long time in Canada, and at the end of the day I had a promise of salary increase plus discussed some important issues.
I could afford to have taken the risk then. Oh well, I can say it here


----------



## JackiePeyton

Your husband is a dick


----------



## Erikmen

Your boss is getting on everyone's nerves. Either you do something about it or we will.


----------



## MilzyWilzy

You're a nasty fucking wanker and I want to punch you in your twat face. Then probably kiss you.


----------



## SluttyPeach

Wow..

Darlin, your head just ain't screwed on right.


----------



## Erikmen

Hey Slutty, 

How are you?
Good to see you!


----------



## SluttyPeach

Hi Erikmen  I'm doing just fine, hope you are too!


----------



## matt2012

What is it? Is it because we work together? Because you are afraid I'm not over my ex? We never run out of things to talk about. You bait me for compliments. You hint that you don't have anything to do and what kind of restaurants you like and that you need a running partner. ..but I asked you out twice and you turned me down once and flaked out the next....I'm not going to do it again.

 I think about you every night. You Are Wonderful and beautiful and just what I need in my life. The only thing I want to do is spend time with you but it's torturous. I've even tried to stay away from you and wipe you from my mind but life or maybe me or maybe you...always finds a way to pull us back together. I want more and I'm starting to feel used because you know I will do anything for you. So are you just dangling the prize just out if reach because you are unsure yourself or are you keeping just close enough so that I keep breaking my back for you at the office.


----------



## talkin2myself

Mom, I know you had some family plans for the weekend, but I'd rather go to Dave's houseparty. We will drink a lot of hard liqour, smoke a ton of weed, and when we feel a lil bit too slow, we'll snort fat lines of amphetamine, to keep the party going for 2-3 days. Then we will just play video games, and take a large amount of benzos and smoke weed again to get through the speed comedown and the alcohol hangover. Can I go? :D


----------



## SluttyPeach

My best friend and worst enemy.. You steal my money, rob me of my emotional well being, and tell me lies. Why do you do these mean things to me? Our time together is wonderful and you never let me down.. until you are gone. Your blissfully warm embrace gives way to pure agony, yet I can't stop loving you... an incubus. The pain and shame are all a part of your little game. Such a beautiful innocent little flower.. But once I had a taste, you called my name until I came back to you like a fool and you had your way with me time and time again. I would do ANYTHING for you and you know it. You make me crazy. And I can never say no to you, it's amazing until its all over.. Then I'm left pining for you yet again. I rue the day I met you.

Fuck you heroin


----------



## Erikmen

Oh dear, please behave.


----------



## LearntYoung

Even after all these years, even after I said that I was ready for being just friends after our time apart, I still have feelings for you. Always have, always will.


----------



## infectedmushroom

You are so beautiful. The way you flutter past me, the way you look at me with your big, brown eyes. The way you always come to me and tell me about your family, and your private life, and the things that matter. The way you smile when I tell a lame joke. The way you smile when I tease you. I love the way your face sits even when you're just staring into space. I love our banter. 

I love your butt. I love your face. You're so feminine, so voluptuous, and I think, probably naughty. I wonder what we'd say to each other when we were done, feeling each others warmth, content and relaxed.  

I wonder what it would be like to hold you and kiss you.

I wonder why you won't tell me that you have a boyfriend.

Why can't you slip it in to conversation?

Why do I have to risk asking you what the deal is, potentially making things awkward every time we see each other at work?

I want to know _you,_ I want you to know me. 

Help me find my way, beautiful girl.


----------



## psyfiend

Erikmen said:


> You don't fulfill loneliness with money..



True, but eye was out spending time with new girlfriends... doing drugs. In hopes of someday bringing one to visit.

And this story is way too confusing to post, it involves sickness and death. If eye was busy dying then eye'd prefer a close one to go out and "live". Eye didn't steal the money, it was a gift...


----------



## Erikmen

^ I understand.


----------



## JackiePeyton

MilzyWilzy said:


> You're a nasty fucking wanker and I want to punch you in your twat face. Then probably kiss you.



I like this


----------



## Erikmen

Yeah. Sort of relate to this feeling. Contracting actions, confusing feelings. It's you heart broken it's all bad. 
How many times we've go through this, I wonder..


----------



## Raze

Why can't you be happy that i'm not depressed anymore? Why does it piss you off that I'm laughing, talking to friends, happy? :/ I love you, I can see the good in you, I can see your potential! Why can't you? :/ God damn it.


----------



## Erikmen

You really don't see the efforts.
 I can't believe you only care about me being happy and dislike my depressing days.
Oh well, so do I dear!!
I don't see your support. You don't have any idea how spoiled you are.


----------



## Raze

I've earnt some self respect and don't wake up each day wanting to kill myself for the first time in years. (Since I was introduced to crack and heroin, by you.). 
How stupid of me, to wish my partner could be happy, so we could be happy together!
I guess, it's much better, having a silent-obliging partner, who you can control and walk all over.  (Now, you can't take my debit card when I'm asleep, and spend every cent I make on drugs!)
For the first time on Monday, I bought something for myself. It was the first time since 2012 I've done that. I look after you though, for example buying you those Air Max for £100 every 6 months.
Hell, I'm that much of an asshole, I haven't used any of the messed up things you've done against you. Instead, I just wish you would be happy and appreciate that somehow, I am too.  meh.


----------



## Raze

Double post


----------



## Erikmen

I miss being with you like before. I miss our older house, our dreams. 
I never thought we would be stuck here.
 It's not bad I know and we're doing fine. 
Not enough though..


----------



## BadHero

If I have to say it, it will be said.

After parting company with my ex, He cornered me in a pub and told me I wanted to be with him and I was just being stupid.  I told him, loudly and proudly, "I would rather shit in my hand and clap... It's gotta be cleaner than letting you touch me".


----------



## DonStatus

You fucking coward.

How dare you fucking rat me out like that, you spineless snitch fuck.

All because of a stupid whore who you can't even fuck properly.

OH BY THE WAY. I FUCKED THE SHIT OUT OF THAT BITCH

YEAH SO ENJOY MY SLOPPY SECONDS.

Next time you kiss her ask her how my dick tastes

Fuck you. I'm glad your out of my life forever.

This is the reason you'll never have any REAL friends because you are so insecure you'll never function in society.

Grow the fuck up and stay the fuck away from me.

You see me you best walk the other way because I ain't having that.

BYE

p.s   FUCK YOU


----------



## DonStatus

That actually felt pretty good. 

Great idea, lets do it again soon 8)


----------



## Erikmen

I'm happy to have the weekend to myself!! I wonder if I should be felling that well!  
Well. I am..


----------



## tantric

You're telling that all of yesterday, I was awful, aggressive, mean, I patronized and demeaned you. My yesterday - I was lost in love with you. We drove to Atlanta, just having you beside me was stunningly blissful, and when I looked over at you, doing your phone thing and you smile back at me - there's no place on Earth I'd rather be, no one I'd trade places with. I'm not a bad person, I'm not mean or cruel or anything like that. If you really felt like I was being difficult all day, I had no clue. True, I never doubt anything from you, I assume transparency, but if when you smiled back at me, you were barely holding your temper, boo, you deserve an oscar. I know I'm rude and crude, but there's no malice in me. That's who I am. You say that I was trying to hurt you, being nasty - No. I'm sorry, I really want to understand, but no. I'm not that guy. I know what I was feeling - it was VERY intense bliss. There was no harm in my heart and I know my heart. So, just no. Whatever that was, it was you.  

I went looking for science stuff, on the effects of long term meth use. Never read up on it, not may thing - this is what I found:

Each high seems better than before. Each high is easier to
reach and lasts longer. The user feels confident, powerful, intelligent, bullet
proof, and invincible. At high doses of smoked or injected methamphetamine,
he gets sexually aroused, has almost unlimited endurance and
performance. The high has been described as “ten orgasms all at the same
time” followed by many hours of intense arousal.23 In the early stages of
addiction, the crash after the high is just a mild depression, not nearly as
bad as a hangover after getting drunk. There is no apparent downside, no
adverse consequence to discourage future use. The sensation of power and
control contributes to the developing addiction. The meth user feels like he
is in control of his drug use.

As the pleasure center is damaged by the over-stimulation, the situation
changes in several ways. As the drug destroys the dopamine and serotonin
receptors on midbrain neurons, it takes more to get high—more meth, more
often.24 The user “chases the high,” switches dealers and recipes, combines
the use of meth with the use of heroin or cocaine, trying to reach that
elusive “virgin experience.” When the meth user is high, he is expansive
and talkative, energetic and motivated. At the top, he is jittery and agitated.
In withdrawal, he is irritable and depressed.

A similar process occurs with older adolescent children, but this time
the diagnosis is Bipolar Disorder. Some of these children have a serious
and lifelong mental illness that will require treatment with strong medications.
62 Others are poorly disciplined, moody teenagers whose parents will
not take responsibility for controlling their children’s behavior. The
parents’ thought process appears to be that if they can get the doctor to find
something wrong with the child, they will not have to admit that maybe
they have a spoiled teenager on their hands.

The moody teenager who was not taught to control his emotions at age
thirteen has also been diagnosed with “Bipolar Disorder.” He has been told
that he has a biochemical problem and he is not held accountable for his
outbursts of anger and rage. He is given medications that are potentially
dangerous, again based on their ability to sedate a normal person, not on an
extensive diagnostic evaluation. He is likely to engage in drug abuse, not
because of any inherent biochemical problem, but because he has learned
that he will not be held responsible for his actions.


I am not a bad person. You are not a victim.


----------



## Sprout

You have a family now - a beautiful family like we both wanted.
It'd be silly of me to feel anything but happy.
I'll still keep hold of the love we shared forever.


----------



## severely etarded

Fucking bitch


----------



## Erikmen

Wish I could never speak to you again.


----------



## SluttyPeach

Nice performance, take a bow. You really are a fucking coward


----------



## Erikmen

I can't believe I'm no longer angry at you. You should be really happy to be with me. I can't hate you enough.


----------



## phatass

I love and hate you


----------



## Bill

Quit using your mental issues (hypochondria) as a constant excuse for every bullshit detail in your life
One of these times I'm not gonna be around to catch ya when you fall


----------



## SugarVoodoo

You've been my best friend and lover for 15 years. Even in the worst years when I was battling my addiction, you stood by my side, tried to help, tried to remind me of the person I once was. I stole from you, lied to you, cheated on you, treated you like shit, filled you with worry and fear. I got nothing but unconditional love and forgiveness from you. You tried to understand it wasn't me being so awful, it was my addiction. Now I'm recovering. You're still by my side. Even though you have forgiven me, I may never be able to forgive myself for what I've done to you. I may never feel like I deserve you. But, I want to say thank you.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm tired of having patience with you.


----------



## phatass

Was wonderful talking to you earlier, but were you implying that I can no longer seduce you? Let's see how this works out. 

P.s. I miss your epic blow jobs ;-) but we can" take care" of you first you slutty princess ;-)

Pps stop eatin g so many MnM's, you'll ruin your sexy batty!

Ppps I want to marry you, you angry angel

Pppps I've popped 375ucg ALD-52 some eph n xtc 'log so what. .

Going to call you. Listening to you is music to my ears babez.


----------



## Erikmen

You and your endless games. You think you're so cool and that's making me quite made, right? 
Wrong my dear. Very wrong.. you are just pushing me away and further.


----------



## SluttyPeach

I love you with all my heart dad, it sucks you're stuck in prison dying of cirrhosis, for a non violent drug "crime." Despite everything you have done that hurt us we all still care about you. The holidays suck more and more as time marches on. One day we will all be together again, in peace.


----------



## Erikmen

These holidays season will be tough!! I wish I could just jump to January.


----------



## Sprout

Unable to sleep, hungover and thinking of you - some things never change, eh? 
Just... please be happy. You deserve it.


----------



## stimutant

to nr.1: i like you. its always nice to meet you 

to nr.2,3,4: i´m so glad you´re no part of my life anymore. everything is mmuch, much better now


----------



## Erikmen

Wish you were here.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Your vagina smells like mouldy [FONT=arial, sans-serif]parmasean cheese.[/FONT]


----------



## Erikmen

I'm still in love with you


----------



## phatass

I can't help but believe in what i feel towards you. I understand why you had to put up barriers, but to think you've really moved on is difficult to digest, i'm at a point in my life i need your help, but i can't expect things to be like they were. How to forget you, the idea is ludacrous, you changed my life in so many ways. 

I have faith in you and your descisions that you have both our interests at heart.


----------



## Kozilek

When you offer to give me a blowjob then stop 85% through and finish with your hands . . . with me cumming over . . . me . . . it is the most anticlimactic thing ever.

If I bring it up though I am the guy who complains about getting blowjobs.


----------



## Erikmen

Welcome to BL Kozilek, noticed your first post here!


----------



## JackiePeyton

You should worship me for swallowing but you just bitch I don't clean the house


----------



## ABetterWay

I can't fucking WAIT til I have my side business going with enough traffic to tell you.....to go fuck yourself 

Really. You are SO incompetent.  Both of you. 

Just look at what a disorganized shit-hole you "run". Ungrateful, and just plain nasty. You fucked your way to the top...and it shows. You certainly didn't earn it through knowing what you're doing!

Soon, soon, soon!!!! Yay!!!! :-D


----------



## placid space

You screwed me over without any regret, not even a courtesy sorry or a response and it still fucking hurts. Pretend youre a good noble person, a doctor with a big heart when in reality youre a cold shell of a person, POS human being. You have everyone fooled dont ya. Pretend you want a relationship and with no consideration for me, who was kind and nice to you, you walk away like you fucking ate and now youre full. GFY woman, I wish I would be the bastard you are and say I wish the same happened to you but Im not such a pos like you.


----------



## bingey

I love you


----------



## Erikmen

Can't believe tomorrow is Monday already and I'll need to go through with all of your unfinished business from Friday - again.


----------



## SluttyPeach

I'm not scared of you


----------



## Erikmen

Wish you were here. Thanks for the help today, honestly.. could not have done it without you. Really couldn't..
Great help.


----------



## BadHero

My biggest fear is that, one day, you'll stop loving me.


----------



## Erikmen

What a great team work. I wish you were here. 
Get well and come back. I miss you everyday.
These days are soulless without you.


----------



## Boupstarnm

I found my ninja turtles.


----------



## Erikmen

You are so blinded by your perfectionism!! This is getting beyond annoying and super time consuming. 
I just wish you could see yourself.


----------



## phatass

I wish i could be by your side through this..... like when we planned, that mix of emotions was so freighteningly positively overwhelming. 

I can only imagine that it must be so intense ! I'm meant to be by your side.... i feel it right now... Life!


----------



## Erikmen

I can say it here, I'm 10 months sober and I'm happy. Finally!!   
I thought I would never have this beautiful feeling again. I thought I'd be depressed for the rest of my life, but no I'm fine. 
Better every day, although moments of sadness is also there. But that indicates I'm alive. Fear, love, hate, joy, pain. 
I'm having them all. I was numb for over a decade. Can't believe I made it so far. 
God helps me to keep this longer and longer until I don't have to worry about it anymore!


----------



## iridescentblack

You're vagina is basically the sarlacc.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm missing you already! It's hard to tell you these things. You do like to play, you realize but I would like you to stop it.


----------



## HeatherWesling

I tell everything to peoples face but for the sake of my situation I'll go for it. I love you and I love our daughter so much. The thought of you leaving hurts my heart but it can't do the damage your cheating, lies, and secrets have done. In a perfect world I could just forgive you and be done however that is not the case. I remember how I felt the day we met. The minute I looked into your eyes it silenced an entire bar at the sight. I remember our long talks about nothing for six hours and I remember how the sheet smelled while you held me in your arms. When we found out about Bella I remember the joy you displayed and how happy we were...you're a monster. You have the ability to say you love me to my face and text and trade nudes with other women in the room next to me. You talk to other women constantly on Facebook pages with fake names. Swear you're not a cheater but you are. You're a monster because you can go to sleep peacefully with no regard or regret. I love you in my heart but I do not like you. You have made a fool out of me and in front of friends and family. You also put our daughters family in jeopardy. She loves you so much and the best you can come up with is you'll kill yourself if I leave you. When I tell you to leave and you pack your things I forgive you and make you stop because I hate you and because you made me love you and shit on it has made the pain already begin. When your things are in bags I see my heart inside of one and break even though I'm already broken. No counseling will fix the damage you have caused. Not just to me but what it has resulted for our daughter most women don't even let the father see their child and when I ask you how we will do visitation the best you can come up with is you won't have any because you'll be dead...you're a pig among men...if you die my heart will die with you because even if you get brave enough to off yourself I have a daughter that looks just like you and I have to face that we will not reconcile and still see your face every single day. I am scarred but I will take the damage for my daughter I am a fighter but I cannot fight you anymore...


----------



## HeatherWesling

LogicSoDeveloped said:


> You get on my fucking nerves really badly and its only been 2 weeks of dating you. I wish I hadn't let you pretty much force me to date you and I wish I had the courage to dump you but I'm worried you will flip out, which you will because you are immature...but I don't want to be shitty and date you just to get lots of blowjobs.


LMFAO I love this lol


----------



## kleinerkiffer

Still thinking of you sometimes, you did hurt me a lot, but still I'm thinking what if.., though I'm perfectly happy with S
I bet you already forgot me


----------



## Sprout

'Merry Christmas baby, I love you'

What I'd give to be able to wake up next to you and say those words again.
You know I hate this piece of shit day, but the few I spent with you were perfect.


----------



## Erikmen

Yesterday was perfect, fun and everyone was happy. But I really don't feel like going out today.


----------



## Pharcyde

Please don't go. I love you so. This is going to break my heart. You love me and I (really really) love you. If you move what am I going to do? I can't leave the state. I was a bad boy. I know you kinda know but maybe I should tell you. If you go I'm probably going to spiral out of control. I need you


----------



## Erikmen

I'm not at all looking forward to next week. It's gonna be you and me I'm in no mood to discussions.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

Sometimes there's nothing more to say than Fuck you


----------



## Erikmen

^ Too bad you can say that to your boss sometimes 
Just kidding.


----------



## Backdoorgirl

1) Grow up, Take care of yourself and your responsibilities.  You are wasting your life. 

2) You are so cute. I see you around and I know nothing will happen between us but you are cute and I hope a nice girl will treat you right and you will be happy. 

3) My milkshake doesn't bring the boys to the yard, my ass does. My ass is better than yours.


----------



## cannablissss

I can't believe you did this to me for the third time, but they say third time's a charm, right? You're really lucky I see the potential in you because you've gone and pushed everyone else away with the decisions you've made. I love you man, but it's time to be an adult.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm looking forward to talk to you tomorrow I'm feeling ready. Finally.


----------



## SKR

Big man with your fuckin off sider sliding in behind me, got your big gun and your shiny fuckin badge - put all that shit aside so we can punch on! If I win I get to go home to my wife and son and with the SD card in your squad car camera, if you win I'll allow you to tell your mates at the pub we both drink at, you maggot infested porcine smelling C%&t!

That feels better, thankyou BL.


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed, thank you BL. 

My hats off to those who imagined such a nice place to say whatever we need to say but for some reasons it's sometimes not possible. 

There are some really nice people in here. And I'm always keen to find time to be here as much as I can. Read interesting posts, help when I can. Ask questions. 

And right here we can say whatever we want to who ever we want whenever we want. Quite a relief!


----------



## ABetterWay

I was in denial because it would've destroyed me to face what was done to me. 

All of you predators...you took away my innocence. You took away my childhood. You will not take away the rest of my life.

Finally, with courage to no longer be mortified (because it's not me who should be mortified; I was only a child), I say to you:

Thank you for showing me just how strong I am. That compassion and love exist in me despite your crimes. I can spot people like you a million miles away so thank you for that, too, as I will warn anyone. Like I did for the lady you were talking to with the 3 kids, Pig.

I win. 

Peace.


----------



## Erikmen

I can't believe you out of all people forgot to call me on the day it should have been the best day of your life as you often claim.


----------



## cannablissss

You called me last night and told me it didn't sound like I missed you, what does someone who is lost sound like? After everything I've done for you, spending every day with you, recovering with you, now it's all gone... I think you should already know I miss you, what a nice way to make me mad


----------



## Erikmen

I believe things will be much better this year. I'm pretty hopeful.


----------



## Erikmen

Actions are more meaningful than words. Thanks for the beautiful words but I'd be grateful if you could be a little more active towards accepting some of our things as they really are.


----------



## Erikmen

It must be very stressing to work looking for the weekend everyday. And boring.


----------



## zombywoof

Erikmen said:


> It must be very stressing to work looking for the weekend everyday. And boring.



Thats what i wish i was doing having being out of work awhile believe me it is more stressing looking for work.I have now got to the point when everyday is the same so you have nothing to look forward to


you dont know what you had till its taken away


----------



## Erikmen

^ I know. I deeply need to get myself re-motivated and feel like that again.


----------



## zombywoof

well you know the old saying out with the old and in with the new and today is the first day of the rest of our lives. I try and keep that thought at times as it does help a little my friend


----------



## Runtoparadise

My regret, & what I should have said to the cops, was "yes, I'll lay charges". 

A nasty human who hurt me until he no longer could for fear of going too far & killing me.

Drugs weren't even a factor back then...unless he was doing something I didn't know about.

Rtp


----------



## cannablissss

Thanks for just cutting me off, if you didn't then I apologize, but you could at least make sure I'm okay every day.


----------



## Erikmen

zombywoof said:


> well you know the old saying out with the old and in with the new and today is the first day of the rest of our lives. I try and keep that thought at times as it does help a little my friend



Thanks. I get that life is a learning experience every day is a chance to make a change.
 It's good to be reminded of that. Although I tend to rationalize it so that makes me value/enrich my work. 

Sometimes when you are too stressed, and not being able rely on medication to feel better things can be very tricky. When that happens, our emotion tends to play a major role in the decision making process.


----------



## iridescentblack

I saw a bag of chocolates that made me think of you. I ate them all.


----------



## ScroogeMcDuck57

I thought I saw you the other day in an ally but it was just a dumpster.


----------



## Erikmen

I want to trust you, believe me I do. But there are always those things that you do and lie about it. 
This is not family this is work. Ethics play an important role if you want to replace me someday.


----------



## RhythmSpring

You say you "have depression."
When you are unaware of what is making you unhappy, it's easy to call it "depression," as if it is this outside force happening to you. 
Explore yourself.


----------



## Erikmen

Please understand that here it doesn't matter where you've come from. You are a dedicated, hard working and perceptive. 
Don't let them put you down.


----------



## DRUGZNOTHUGZ

Dear cute girl at the doctors clinic today,

You looked like you might have been underage and i didnt wanna be a creep, but i couldnt help noticing you look at me while i was looking at my phone. Then i caught your eye a few more times and when i heard you and your mum arguing over something i eventually picked up that you thought i was hot. I couldnt help smiling and you both eventually noticed i knew which made it even more awkward for you im sure. We exchanged smiles as you walked past me, twice, and the second time you smiled so hard and i thought it was the cutest thing.

I gotta admit, when i got out of the doctors and sat down outside looking at my phone for no reason, i kinda hoped you'd wait for me, even if just to talk for a few minutes. I saw you walk past me again and i tried to catch your eye but you didnt, or couldn't look at me. I really hoped you'd sit down and talked, and i blame myself for not being more forthcoming and stopping you or staying there a little longer in the hopes you'd work up the courage to walk past again, but please understand i have ridiculous social anxiety which fucks up my behaviour and makes me incredibly self conscious when i think im under investigation. 

I wish i could tell you how much this silly little thing meant to me, as i have not ever felt whatever it is people call love. This whole thing made me smile in a way i have rarely experienced. As per usual ive picked apart the whole thing a bunch of times, but i would have welcomed more than you'll ever know even a brief conversation with you. All the best.


----------



## Pharcyde

They say never quit one job until you've found another. Thanks a ton for fucking up my new serious relationship. You're a vengeful person and I should've known. We were all done yet you couldn't leave well enough alone. I loved that girl and you fucked me. Couldn't you just let me go and find somebody new insted of one last fuck you to me?


----------



## Erikmen

I'm missing you already.


----------



## phatass

How long did you love me?


----------



## RhythmSpring

Since I met you on top of Machu Picchu, but I've had a crush on you since I was 16.


----------



## iridescentblack

The thought of us being together... I mean, seriously. Damn. What more can I say. I could love you for 576 years and not get tired of it.


----------



## Erikmen

It's my turn today!!


----------



## PotentiallyExcited

Just be honest with yourself and me - You flirt like crazy almost every time you go out.  Do you want to fuck other guys or what?


----------



## Erikmen

Stop calling me when I'm off. This isn't even holidays.
It's been a tough year and you haven't consulted me before. 
Don't do it now. Let me enjoy my week.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

Still thinking about you sometimes


----------



## Boupstarnm

I am in love with you Carlee. What does a guy do when he finds the finest sexiest yoga teacher in the entire galaxy and he wants more than to bang her but doesn't know who he is without the drugs?

Beauty, perfection, happiness like what she offers without thought  is beyond his comprehension. 

How to be enlightened by her presence without being overcome by it.


----------



## tantric

you're a freaking meth addict! wtf - you say because when i smoke, stay up for days and don't eat i can't handle my shit? wtf is it supposed to do? you smoke, eat like a horse and go to bed and this means you're okay? fuck no. and, btw, meth sex is gross - i'm not you goddamn dildo.

oh, and your buddy, who has a sexslave/butler that has to be naked all the time - that's FUCKED UP. what the hell - you buy your shit from MFing Caligula? what's up with that?


----------



## RhythmSpring

If you think you don't know who you are without the drugs, then the you who you are on the drugs isn't the real you. It's a better, more energetic you, but it isn't YOU you. Accept yourself for where you are, and only then will you move forward.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm always gone be here for you.


----------



## Hurhel

Just because I had a baby and stay home with the baby doesn't mean I am a maid , nanny or a cook. I'm a sexual woman who needs passionate sex and foreplay. None of this half assed sex and finger play. It's like you are too damm lazy to fuck me. But you will jack off to porn instead.
What kind of man does that? If I'm not desirable I want a boyfriend that will ! You may be my husband but your useless: I'm not an object I'm a real woman. Back in the days Ihad plenty BF that would never leave me hanging. Too an I got rid of their phone numbers Cus I would call them up for a session. 
Why love your own dick when you have hot wet Puerto Rican pussy right here.


----------



## Erikmen

Welcome to BL Huhel. 

I like this thread. It can be a bit therapeutic sometimes. 

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## RhythmSpring

I love you.


----------



## Erikmen

I have to decide, you didn't want to become part of it. Don't expect that I make it right all the time. 
You should try it sometimes. And yes we regret some of the things we thought it would be the best option. 
Move on.


----------



## psyfiend

Someone offered me double of what you o me.


----------



## Erikmen

I wanted to show how this could be possible and I proved to you it was real. You said it yourself. 
A sample of how things could have been. It's happening, it took me so long to realize this. But I'm here now.  
Don't hold on to the past, it does not suit us anymore. Lead your way out of there. 
Forgiving is not forgetting I understand but there must be something in between.
 You wanted me and I delivered. I'm here. And this is now.


----------



## bamos

You saw it coming. I have no doubts about that! But why the fk didn't we stop this sooner? You knew I didn't care.


----------



## Erikmen

We can do this.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

I think I'm falling in love with you.


----------



## Pharcyde

^ yeah yeah binary star


Why did you log onto my Facebook like I wouldn't know? See me n dxxxxxxx convos? She said to you ain't nothing going on between us. You're paranoid, and not my gf anymore so stop


----------



## Erikmen

We can do this!


----------



## galaxysoup

We were near 100% perfect for each other in the beginning. You taught me what real love is, and made a better person out of me. I should have ended it when you said you didn't love me anymore. We were both naive, needy, lonely, and dragged it out until the very end. Two very long years. Unfollowing and unfriending and deleting everything about you has been one of the best moves in my life. I thank you for doing it first. My head is out of your ass as of this new year and I'm glad.

At the same time, I'm not infatuated with you so much I can't see your flaws anymore. You're a ball of anxiety, indecision, and you fucking suck at anything sexual. Making out with you was a blast, but it got old after 6 months, and handies and your shitty blowjobs don't cut it. At least I mastered eating out (as if it was hard). I don't know how you were able to suddenly stop liking people so easily randomly, but damn did it bite you in the ass because you have zero fucking tact. Your anxiety was manageable but only got worse during college, into levels of stupidity sometimes. Had I been doing drugs during our relationship I would have fed you a god damn benzo because you're the definition of anxious.

I also don't give a shit anymore, it wasn't sexual assault. You told me to not touch your titties, and I didn't, I pulled up your shirt with my teeth to kiss your hips and you freaked the fuck out and started crying. You were somehow already on the edge, it wasn't me that caused your behavior. I regret how I handled the situation because all I did was apologize, not actually get to the root cause of what the fuck was wrong. That single handedly ruined months of my life, I felt like fucking scum and believed it; I wanted to fucking kill myself for weeks. Fuck you, and good fucking riddance.

That felt good to write. Feels good to be done.


----------



## Erikmen

The way you jeopardize my work so you can get this job shows your real character. I would never expect that from you. 

I'm very disappointed. You could have learned it so you wouldn't have to play dirty.  
I trained you for a full year, sent you abroad and now this.
The thing is I don't know how to pretend it's all okay. I know you can. 

My conscience is clean, I'm fine just sad. I just don't know what to do with you. 
What have you expected. Did you really think I could not see or noticed what you have done. 
Have you learned nothing about this.


----------



## namnoc16

You've turned in to a mean nasty bitch and I've grown bored of your constant complaining I'm only sticking around because if we divorce no court will give me custody of my children!


----------



## feedtheSoul

why do you always push me to be in uncomfortable group social gatherings.. i need my alone time and ive been having aa hard time getting shit together lately but when i talk about it you condescend me and i feel even more pressure. plus your plans always change and you canceled like 3 times this month so whatevs


----------



## namnoc16

Yeah baby we are a couple, a couple of individuals!


----------



## Erikmen

Yeah.. keep trying and shut the lights after you leave.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

Fuck you, you lazy bitch. You think that you being a girl means that you don't have to do shit don't you? But that's not how life works. Next time I won't help you, but watch your downfall with satisfaction.


----------



## Erikmen

You are stuck in the past. That's not gonna work if we want to move on.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

You're the king of denial. Why can't you accept your flaws and want to change?


----------



## OneEyedRonnie

I wish you cared about me as much as I care about you.


----------



## axp55

OK need help here


----------



## mcffy

You don't take care of yourself. You seem to have no true goals or ambitions that you follow through with. Your de-motivation is catching. I am disappointed that you gave up your career. You need constant drama, never seem to be happy with yourself so in turn you neglect yourself and your family. Your not who I met and never will be again.


----------



## Erikmen

I have heard these almost exact words so often. Disappointing your beloved ones will catch your feelings eventually.


----------



## Lylawinesnob

If I could do one thing in the world, I only had one thing in my whole life that came to pass. If every dream I have needed to fail and every hope I have in my heart had to die so that one thing could be different, I would take that in one moment. I would take that chance, and I would choose to be better, to be stronger when you came along. I was so young and unprepared but I love you more than life itself. I wish that I could have been older, and smarter,  more capable than I was. I wish that I had never been broken, never been damaged or scarred so that I could give you all the love you deserved. I can't call you, I never do.  How do you say Im sorry I gave you away but I still love you. If I could give up every breathe and shred of happiness that my life has left in it. Trade all my joy from every tomorrow till Im gone. If I could do anything to make it better for you. To know that I gave up when I should have stayed in for you. I just want your life to be,better. I just tried to give you what I couldn't. I wish I had been better.


----------



## Erikmen

Go away, disappear. I don't want you in my life.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

I'm so sorry for letting you down again


----------



## weekend addiction

OneEyedRonnie said:


> I wish you cared about me as much as I care about you.



Reminds me of what I wish I could say to my ex: I wish I cared about you as much as you care about yourself.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Be a man.


----------



## Ligaturd

All the woman in my life let me down growing up. I have a sister and a mother who have let me down in the worst ways recently. It's so hard for me to trust woman, after everything I shared with you and the way you said you wanted to be there and be my friend and hearing people talking about it and then asking if it was you and you lying, I desperately wanted to believe you. I actually thought I was going insane for 3 months, I told you I was suicidal and you let me share such intimate things with you. It's ok that you changed your mind but instead of stringing me along and making my mental breakdown public entertainment, I really wish you had the courage to just tell me you made a mistake and that you were sorry and just showed me a small amount of compassion, it would have allowed me to turn it into something positive. Going to my NA meeting and getting people to call me a liar when I was being completely honest, I haven't lied to you. None of what I have said was bullshit and these are all things I need to address to affect real change in my life. It was the ultimate betrayal and the way you went about avoiding just facing it and going around and having everyone I know mislead me just made it so much harder to trust people. One day I really hope you can see this and I am sorry, I was struggling I was hurting and desperate for something to believe in, something to hold on to and it's ok if it was too much but the way things have happened you broke my trust and my heart and had me questioning my sanity.

The people at NA mean well but they aren't qualified to treat me, they aren't medical professionals they are just addicts that have done what works for them and they don't have the social issues that I have. I am not in denial of anything in fact I identify with my short comings, I understand my sexuality and I am completely fine with it. I haven't had sex with anyone for over 2 years and a lot of that has to do with trauma and not being able to trust people, I haven't done those things people think I have done. They are wrong about me and I don't hold it against them. I know who I am, I know what I've done and I know how to move forward


----------



## Erikmen

I hate these games we play with each other. As if your vulnerability would make me happy. 
You have no idea. I guess neither one of us have.


----------



## almostoptimistic

You are a narcisstic, needy waste of a human.


----------



## ABetterWay

It's like any time you see me being stronger than you choose to be, or happier than you choose to be, or more optimistic and positive than you, again, key word, CHOOSE to be, you lose your mind and try to bring me down with disgusting words and disgustingaccusations.

For the life of me, I do not know how you live with yourself or how you sleep at night.

Although you have improved over the last few horrifying years.... how fucked up is it that even though you have improved, you are STILL an incredibly abusive, selfish, arrogant bastard?

One day, just as soon as I have my ducks in a better row, I will walk away from this nightmare, and finally have my peace.

I choose peace. Just like you have chosen to be an abusive, ungrateful, take-everything-for-granted-while-demanding-more asshole.

Grow the fuck up. Seriously, I don't even have words for how repulsed I am by you when you act like that. It's beyond pathetic.

You will reap what you sow. Be careful what fucking seeds you plant, idiot.


----------



## cannablissss

Even though I have little knowledge about you, I have a gut feeling you'll be a part of my future.


----------



## Znegative

you're a fucking whore. that's okay though, I just want to know if you still think of me.


----------



## Big Bird Gemini

I want to attack you and sit on your face. Please let me suck your dick while you massage my lips with your balls. I want to sit on your cock and ruin you for life.


----------



## Erikmen

Okay, stop pretending you know how I feel. You don't. It's not even close. 
Just relax and pretend we're on a date.


----------



## Stickman Roxy

Fuck you. I hate you. I miss you. I love you


----------



## Erikmen

I feel bad for letting you down like that. Our son misses you.


----------



## Pharcyde

gtfo my life lady


----------



## Stickman Roxy

Erikmen said:


> I feel bad for letting you down like that. Our son misses you.


I think that every single day


----------



## Erikmen

I know.


----------



## ashstorm

I wish I wasn't in so much pain 
I want my sex life back


----------



## cannablissss

You're such a bright person but you make the stupidest fucking decisions.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

Please don't go there :/


----------



## Erikmen

cannablissss said:


> You're such a bright person but you make the stupidest fucking decisions.



I've heard this line a number of times last year.


----------



## Pharcyde

Your half hearted attempts to try and make this work again are failing. This last month I've been talking to somebody else because of it.


----------



## ABetterWay

This is going to be so hard for me. I'm sorry. I know, I'm always strong, right? Now you will see me in pain, and it frustrates and angers me. I'm fighting as hard as I can. I know you can't understand completely, and that's OK... Just, please, have patience with me. I'm a human being. That's it. You think being strong is effortless? It's not. And everyone has their limits. My pain pushes my limits. 

Please, be strong for me like I am for you. I need all the help I can get.

Sigh.


----------



## Pharcyde

You're fat, but I'm probably still gunna fuck you


----------



## Erikmen

Why do think you are always right. It frankly annoys me the fact that you judge yourself as being better. 
I wish you could see yourself from outside. I bet you'd be surprised.


----------



## Bottleofsun

If you think I'm giving up my life, sex, affection, kissing at 40, because you had a stroke due to your substance abuse ...and give up smack...then you must be brain damaged.
You won't even finger me, touch me, you could, but you chose not to.
I'm a pretty woman still, I will look elsewhere for it. All you would have to do is show a bit of affection and kindness.


----------



## Bottleofsun

Hugs. I know how that feels. Wishing you strength and happiness. In fact wishing us both exactly that. Xx


----------



## Bottleofsun

Oh..that was to better way!


----------



## Erikmen

I didn't call you to ask about your financial situation much less to ask you for money. 
What's your problem !?


----------



## ABetterWay

Bottleofsun said:


> Oh..that was to better way!



Thank you, sweetheart

You're in my mind daily. Somehow it's gonna be alright, love.

Peace xo


----------



## Pharcyde

That's twice now. There won't be a third. Unless that third time is me stabbing you to death


----------



## Bottleofsun

It will be ok for us both, I don't know how either, apart from it has to be. Thinking of you, you deserve so much better, sweetie xxx



ABetterWay said:


> Thank you, sweetheart
> 
> You're in my mind daily. Somehow it's gonna be alright, love.
> 
> Peace xo


----------



## Runtoparadise

You just don't get it. You'll never understand so stop with your half witted ways of trying to. '.help' when it actually causes more stress!

Rtp


----------



## kleinerkiffer

Thank you


----------



## Erikmen

Stop blaming me for your problems. Seriously!


----------



## SleepySkittles25

I'm going to cheat on you. Not because of the sex but because you are too good for me. I want you to find out, and leave me and all my baggage to find someone better for you.


----------



## Erikmen

I want to be alone and quiet this week just like you do.


----------



## kytnism

im trying to keep level headed about whatever we are, but were spending far too much time together and intimately to ignore the signs that something greater is occurring and im still unsure if this is a positive or negative thing. i love being with you and adore every moment we spend together but am scared of it developing into something we could potentially fuck up by changing the dynamics of what we have. ive just gotten out of the shower and am preparing myself for our second “date” in two days when alarm bells went off inside of me and i found myself thinking “what the fuck am i doing”. thank the lord were going to a winery today, i need to blur out these thoughts and sit on them for a while until i make some solid decisions. that said, i can’t wait to see you today. 

...kytnism...


----------



## AmbarrZ

Omg I've been there


----------



## Erikmen

Only you can make yourself happy. I can only help.


----------



## Runtoparadise

I get so pissed when I do you a huge favour but then you're too smashed to even give a courteous response.

For days.

Yes, it's ur DOC right now & you're wiped out, but Fuck don't ignore me. I hate that your addiction rules your life right now.

Replacing one for another doesn't work?

Rtp


----------



## Erikmen

Thanks for the lovely breakfast.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

Am I a good friend to you?


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, I'm thankful for all the things you do 'backstage'. We do notice how hard you work trying to make everything around us nice, and pleasant. Paying attention to all the details we miss.
You think we forget to say thanks sometimes but we'd really appreciate your gestures and effectiveness.
Everything blossoms when you are around.


----------



## Don Luigi

4th of July, you sick fuck.


----------



## Erikmen

Yes I know how much present you are in our lives and I do recognize all your efforts but sometimes you don't handle compliments in as one would expect. I know you deserve recognition and I'll find out a way to make it all up to you.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

I somewhat wished that you would write, but I guess it's really over forever.


----------



## droning

I wish you knew how much it hurt. But you don't.


----------



## Vagina Lover

I am so proud of you, baby-boo!

(I'm going to SMS this to her now)


----------



## Erikmen

droning said:


> I wish you knew how much it hurt. But you don't.



I have a similar saying which is I don't think you (she) realize when you are rude.


----------



## RhythmSpring

Wait! Don't marry that man! I love you!


----------



## ladydove

I remember the dates. It's a hard one to forget.


----------



## Erikmen

^ I can't believe you said that. I happen to know someone who knows precisely everything that went wrong because she writes it in her calendar. Literally ~ date and hour. Not the same thing, I got that..


----------



## ladydove

I used to write down dates of certain moments of my life. Not really anymore. I just know when certain things fell apart.


----------



## Erikmen

This started to be a problem as when you write it down you settle your mind right then that you won't forget. 
You don't want to. So forgiveness comes with a high price.


----------



## RhythmSpring

Erikmen said:


> ^ I can't believe you said that. I happen to know someone who knows precisely everything that went wrong because she writes it in her calendar. Literally ~ date and hour. Not the same thing, I got that..



Holy! I was worried I was OCD/worrywart for a sec.


----------



## Erikmen

No, not at all. It happens quite frequently actually.


----------



## Erikmen

Get the hell out of the podium and let the winner take her place!!
Come on, don't spoil the fun. You'll get it next time!
It's was your turn to host. It seems you can do it all.


----------



## psy_fairee

Dear SM.

I am letting u think I believe all your lies because currently having your trust benefits me.
No matter what u say I know CB and that psycho bitch SS are closer friends of urs than you try to have me believe and I have no doubt they are getting u to be their spy to get them all the dirt on me and BG.
How do I know this?
It wasn't hard dear.
I may not be a world class detective but you are absolutely terrible at covering your tracks and commiting to a cover story.
The first hint was that night u got drunk with me and kept constantly bringing CB & SS up, saying over and over that ud always choose me over them and that SS wasn't really a friend as u only met her twice and hated her onsite. The way u kept on about it even when I told u it didn't worry me, it was like you really wanted to convince me of this idea.
I had my doubts then and there but my doubts were definately confirmed when the next day I happened to find numerous comments on SS's facebook page...some as recent as that day and all complimentary such as "beautiful hair babe", "I love you xx", "cool chick".
Not a friend hey?

And now that BG and I are moving in together you've been very abrupt and confronting about wanting to know where we move and I will do everything in my power to stop you ever finding out. SS will be the first person u tell and this will enable her to come harass BG & me allover again, hindering whatever chance we have at a fresh start together.

Your a 38 yo wife and mother for godsake....I really thought u were above those two crumbs and their highschool mean girl mentalities but in actual fact ur worse.
At least CB & SS make it known they want to make my life hell....u continue to carry on this double life, lying to my face but then expecting trust and friendship.

ZK was right when she warned me about you!


----------



## Erikmen

I'm so glad you are back.


----------



## SourCloudz

you smacked me with your car door because you knew i would end up fucking you up. too bad you cant walk anymore. enjoy that wheelchair.


----------



## Pharcyde

I'm not attracted to you at all. But I will continue to enjoy the stuff you buy me.


----------



## Bluesbreaker

I love you J. You are my hidden sunshine, beautiful girl. Keep on rocking.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Erikmen said:


> I'm so glad you are back.


IDK why you can't tell that to their face! 

Do ittt... xP It's so positive.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

I love you, but I hate you. I want to be with you and make things work, but you are showing no change. You don't even believe you need to. I know. You told me you think you'd be the best husband and father. Really? I mean, really? Maybe for someone else... but I don't see you as a great husband or father. I just told you this. You are the king of denial. You feel like I'm beating you up everyday? Maybe you do need to get beaten up for a little bit, so you can rebuild yourself. When you do, you'll be even stronger. I know this, my parents used to beat me up everyday and now look at me now. 

The longer we are apart from each other, the more I think we're not meant to be with each other. I tell you when I want, over and over again, yet you do nothing different... you do the same things... isn't that the definition of crazy? Doing the same things over and over again expecting different results?


----------



## Erikmen

Pretty_Diamonds said:


> IDK why you can't tell that to their face!
> It's so positive.



Yes, but ...



Pretty_Diamonds said:


> I love you, but ... (I don't want you to know that)... my comment in parenthesis



To be very clear, she's a very deared friend at work. Not romantically though. 
We share so many things and she really gets me both at work and how my life really is. 
I don't want us* not* to feel as spontaneous as we are. And if she misunderstands my feelings we'd both be hurt.

I'm on my 45's and to have gone through all I have during the past years having a (one) loyal friend is more than I can ask for. I do have lots of colleagues but I discovered that real friends (after you get sober) is quite difficult to find.
I think you would be able to understand this differently as you are from Island, so you know how Scandinavians are.

It's a great advise, thanks!! Under other circumstances I'd not hold back.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Erikmen said:


> I'm so glad you are back.



Is something you can say to a friend....! A co-worker...! A lover...  
After reading your explanation, even MORESO I believe you should tell her that you're glad she's back! It'll brighten up her day and make her feel appreciated and cared for.  Which you obviously do! :D Just say what you posted, no need to go into detail. ^o^

Do itttttttttttt. xP


----------



## Erikmen

Thnx buddy!


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

You better do it Erikmen!!  I'm watching you. :shifty:

But seriously, life's too short to hold back saying the little things.


----------



## cjh1221

You are the love of my life and my soul mate. You even said  the same yourself...AFTER you left me. How can you even think that you leaving me was for my own good? I was happier with you on our worst day together than I had been on my best day before I met you. You were my best friend and my other half. You still are. We are destined to be in each other's lives....denying that is just stupid. You know it, you told me so. Why? I see you in a store or driving in town and you are miserable. You are a shell of the person you used to be, yet you won't even talk to me or try to see how this isn't for the best. I am a shell too....just a body, no feelings, nothing. I try every day to forget you but I can't move on. 
It's been 6 months and I have become so depressed I sleep 18 hours a day and am too much of a chicken shit to off myself. I know I need help but I'm too apathetic to bother. I don't even have the energy to make or keep a doctors appointment. I just don't care what my future holds. I have no one to talk to, no one who cares about me. I doubt anyone would even notice if I just disappeared, which it feels like ive already done. 
I have 3 contacts in my phone. They are all my dealers. That's it. I have had exactly 17 phone calls and texts in the last 30 days. All from dealers except for one. That was a telemarketer. You were the only person that cared about me, you made me feel alive. You made me feel worthy and loved. Without you I'm just a literal waste of air. And your leaving me was for MY own good? 
Just talk to me....please. You know you want to. I don't understand why you deny yourself what you want the most. If you think this is good you're either delusional or lying to yourself. 
I need your help. I know I should live for me but I don't deserve to. I lived for you, now I just live because I can't die. I'm even a failure at dying. Fuck this....Im gonna get high. Maybe I'll get lucky and it'll be Fent this time and I won't have to wake up tomorrow. 
Thanks for being a bright spot in an otherwise gray and worthless existence. At least there was that.


----------



## Erikmen

Sometimes I wish I could simply disappear. Get a one way ticket home and never come back. 
Have done that once and it worked. Will I regret yes, is it worth - atm I think so. 
Thing is that you can't make the adventures that by miracle worked out when in much younger age. 
Besides life is not as simple as I it used to be once. I'm sure I did not think it was simple back then but I know now.


----------



## Runtoparadise

I gave u so much attention, sent supplies before u were full on benzo wding & now uv cast me aside.

Ur wife caught on, & has made my fb page unpleasant. Shouldn't she have targeted u??


Rtp


----------



## ahint

Saying this here and not doing open communication because they're just an old fuck buddy and current flatmate I want to cut ties with, and not someone I'm close enough to care about maintaining anything with. There's no open dialogue to be achieved here (there just isn't), it's easier if I nod and smile and assert I want to stop being friends:

I have friends I love, a partner I love, and I'm happy with what I'm doing. I don’t have a void to fill, I don’t care about the long angsty talks half as much as you do/at all

I'm gonna humour your drama but oh my gosh. I don’t have to attend the arguments I'm invited to

I let go as soon as I processed what horrible, disrespectful and hateful thing you said about me, now all you're getting is internal eye-rolls at your transparent as fuck attempts to justify it (you're taking no responsibility at all). You're not entitled for me to absolve you of your guilt, I'm not your therapist, you don’t pay me. Please. Just leave me be


----------



## Erikmen

You say stress is an emotion, not sickness. Well I'm trying to get out of that so I don't get sick.
You should do the same.


----------



## twirlking

I never used to hesitate to call you my BEST friend, we had each other's backs for so long, i know you were/still are going through a tough break up, but its only so tough because you cant drop your guard/ego/act. Its okay to be sad, its okay to hurt, being humble can be healing.

But for all i've forgiven over the years, the last 3 months we shared in company, while I got caught up in sharing my soul with the pipe , for you to treat me the way you did and say all the hateful things you did, fuck our friendship, no real friend would harbour the anger and resentment you showed me,
Your angry and violent behavior is fucking toxic and i honestly feel sad you live in such a mindset. you turn 26 soon, grow the fuck up

one vice to another, I've never mentioned or used as verbal artillery all your failed attempts at quitting smoking weed, you smug cunt, dont act like you didnt pass me my first pip.

i hope to a higher power that we go our separate ways quietly and peacefully



ok rant done sorry that was purely theureputic for myself, after all is said, i hope i can forgive and somehow forget


----------



## Erikmen

^ Welcome to BL. 

You are a liar! How can you put all these non-sense in writing - you'll handle this yourself now!


----------



## ladydove

I hope that you're doing well and finally have things in your life that make you happy and give you that strength to want to continue. I deeply regret what happened and I am still incredibly sorry.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm so sorry about your dad. Deeply sorry. I did care about him, a lot actually. 
Reason for which I could talk like that. Wish I'd be with you now.


----------



## ScaredofMyself

You've changed me a bit. I smile more, I go out more, but just to see you. 

I don't care what my sister and her boyfriend says. 


You make me happy. 

Happier than ever.


----------



## matt2012

Pushing 2 years now and you are the first thing on my mind and the last thing before I sleep. I don't cry anymore but the I still reach for you in the night to find you're not there. I can't pass a orange jeep while driving because it might be you and if one passes me my heart races until I can see in the window. I'm both relieved and sadden when it's not you. 

For every dreary sigh I make and every time I force away the tears I hope that my sorrow helps to tip the bar in your favor. That way I can feel like I have purpose afaung. Shielding you from pain and sadness by taking it on myself. You how i was always laughing and joking? Its because you are the most beautiful when you smile.

You haven't done what we agreed to yet. If you need more time just ask but I'm not going to hound you. I hope you know that once the time limit is up it is out of my hands. If it gets to that point it will be like a second death for me. Blame me. Twist it anyway you want to your friends and family. I will shoulder it. But the reality is you didn't do what we agreed to and now you have to pay the price.  I beg you not to let it get to that point but it seems as you are determined to do so.

I love you. I long for you. But your not the person I married...no matter how much I try to convince myself you are.


----------



## Erikmen

Yoiu should have fixed the wifi connections. Js. I waited almost 15 days for this tech visit and you do something I could have done myself. I'm being held "hostage" of this company that has my TV and Wi Fi connection together with 3G. I knew it was too good to be true. It's incredible and frustrating to know how you'd sell you Soul for 1.5 hour in the phone talking to computers and when I finally get to recognize a human voice she disconnect!! F**K!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

You have helped me more then you know. You deserve better then what you have


----------



## BlueMerlin

Turn around, there's something on your forehead.


----------



## Erikmen

I will never understand why you always see the downside of everything - even when there are good news or something meaningful. You are poser.


----------



## Phil.McKeer

Obviously I wasn't good enough for you. The last dude you were with was a jarhead with stupid iron cross and spiderweb elbow tattoos in visible places and terrible opinions, who promised you the world, knocked you up, then bounced on you and your kid.

Fuck all the things we had in common, from sense of humor to philosophical convictions - maybe you'll find another tattooed idiot jarhead to sweep you right off your feet...that's what counts, right?  

Good luck with that.


----------



## Enlight Spurrett

Mum, you're an amazing person but PLEASE just try and chill out a little bit! I know what I'm doing. Also, please try to get a prescription off a doctor for something to help your anxiety issues! x


----------



## Jabberwocky

I would take his place so he could be with you. I'm sorry I can't make it better but please know I wish it was me as much as you do


----------



## Erikmen

Why do I think I need to tell you how important you are. I seems I have to remind you that you are here and now you'll be facing your existence.
Maybe they are in a better place. I'm sure they are okay though. That's how life is, I hope you could see this from outside.
And I hope these recollections are not getting in the way of your own recovery, is it? Are you resetting or moving on...


----------



## Platonic

Fuck you exams and commitments. I'm moving to South America and starting a San Pedro Cactus farm.


----------



## Erikmen

What's that? San Pedro Cactus farm?


----------



## RhythmSpring

Dear ___,
I love you. You have been on my mind almost daily since your visit in October. It's probably not healthy for me to be holding on like this, but there is no one else in my life that comes close to matching the quality of a human being that you are. I have flirted with many people in your absence. There are a lot of lovely people out there. I made out with one person last May, fell into infatuation over the phone later with someone else in June, and then in August I met a woman who loved me very much. I explored a few weeks of a relationship with her, but I found that, though she was a very interesting and beautiful person, I just didn't love, or, dare I say, like her.

I'm not *totally* hung up on you. I can think of two, maybe three other people I know I would be comfortable in a long term relationship with. But they are far away (as you are) and I don't know them as well as I know you.

It's hard, really hard being physically limited. Who wants to date a limping person? Maybe some people, but I'm not brave enough to limp over to them and really put myself forward, especially when I know my life is in shambles, and I'd be dragging them into it. And, especially when I know that I could heal, let go of what I need to let go, and then go for them. Then I could be a more functional boyfriend.

I haven't been in the arms of someone I loved since you came to my house. So, you remain, in my mind, the person I love. I know it's screwed up, and I know that you don't feel the same way. Your life moves at a faster pace; naturally you've moved on to be with someone else. I really am happy for you. But every time I say that I love you from afar and try to be satisfied with that, I feel my heart physically closing up, like the beginning of a panic attack.

I love you. I can't help it. And I can't help wanting to be near you. I love you and I can't not say it.


----------



## maggells

You're the reason I'm destroying myself. I love you more than me. I love you past reason and sanity. I love you to my detriment. Some days I wish I didn't. Some days I wish I was strong enough to walk away from you. You make me so very weak. I'm in too deep to even try to claw my way out, now. Ruin me, my love. I'm yours.


----------



## Erikmen

I believe in people I had always been able to see their brightness. But in some days I almost give up and see the life is about good and bad decisions. Having the hope to continue believing that the worst in people can change does not  change in me, but it makes it weaker for a while.

I am very glad I have been here for these past couple of years. This place is like home to me, we get inspired, we learn to get healthy, and to cope with difficulties of life and stay put. Very good folks here have shown me the right direction even in difficult times.


----------



## sms143

I fucking love when you two fuck me.  Oh my gah.........I feel so dirty in the best way possible.


----------



## Erikmen

Leave me alone! Come on!!


----------



## Noodle

I kind of feel sorry for you, because I can see through your facade.


----------



## Erikmen

Sometimes things are not as they might appear. Who's the judge of that, I wonder.


----------



## thelung

You're ugly on the inside


----------



## Erikmen

I wonder how blind some people can be when they refuse to see what's in front of their eyes.


----------



## Pharcyde

I wish I was taking a better looking girl to meet my friends


----------



## assclass

Why did you stop talking to me? (I don't want to know)  Why did you even start talking to me? (I do want to know)


----------



## Erikmen

Pharcyde said:


> I wish I was taking a better looking girl to meet my friends



That's funny (sorry to jump in) but you shouldn't really care about it. If she's a nice person your friends will like her. 
What it matters is how she makes you feel.


----------



## kicsicsillag

I fking love you


----------



## Erikmen

I waited for your okay all day long. I did not know I could just have done it. 
You know you can count on me. I know these things.


----------



## Pharcyde

Erikmen said:


> That's funny (sorry to jump in) but you shouldn't really care about it. If she's a nice person your friends will like her.
> What it matters is how she makes you feel.


It is pretty stellar, except for certain things. It's cool tho cuz we didn't end up going.


----------



## ladydove

I honestly hope you aren't repeating last year.


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, let's do this!!


----------



## CosmicG

I'm leaving soon. It's painful seeing how we are now thinking about how we used to be. Never understood that saying, if you love her let her go. But I do now.


----------



## Erikmen

^ I understand it but have never agreed/accepted  -- I guess loves makes us go through so many things. We not selfish and generous at the same time but internally I'd never let it go. I guess it depends a lot what the context is..


----------



## ladydove

I can't believe it's been a year. It's really strange to think of now.


----------



## kicsicsillag

its been 9 months. I think we should end this now as you don`t seem to treasure it as much as I do and it is killing me.
I would have made myself available and would have loved to explore things with you.. I guess you really made me feel things. but recently I don`t like the way you are make me hang in there and I don`t want to be that 16 yr old you make me to be. desperately head over heels. I`m feeling vulnerable and you are not there to match these feelings... pretty crap.


----------



## Erikmen

Wish you'd forgive me one day for real. We are all family and life is too short.


----------



## averagejoe33

Bert, I know that I am a good friend but I have never told you, because I didn't know what you would think.  I want to suck you......


----------



## Noodle

I miss you, even being infatuated with you.

But! pushing you away was for the best.  I may be over the top, but you were never brave enough to be honest.

I guarantee you will spend years, if not decades repeating the same patterns.  Good luck with that.


----------



## cannablissss

I spent two and a half years taking care of you.. putting a roof over your head, feeding you and loving you. 

How do you repay me? Committing crimes, having a growing criminal record, making me take care of you until you get a job. 

Fuck that, I'm done. This is the last time I'm dealing with a bum. I may be a nursing student but I'm not your damn personal caretaker. I love you, but grow the fuck up and quit stealing.


----------



## Greymare

I still have my wedding rings and I put them on when I'm home alone.  I compare you to my ex husband constantly.   He's gone. He's not coming back. Why would you be mad if I were in love with someone that is no longer alive? Your not gonna find me in bed with him, or catch me texting him.  I pretend our daughter is his too...


----------



## Erikmen

I wish You could hear my thoughts, it would be so much easier. If you like what we have achieved let's try to keep on living in the present or else we'd hostage of the past and unsure about the future. I am also learning how to live now and here, and we can do this together. I can't promise you the future, but you can judge how tomorrow will be based on how things have been. I can give you my sincerity, that I can promise.


----------



## Smoky

I feel like it's time for me to move on. I have not told you yet, but you are not available for a relationship - Period. IME. 

I'm sorry you have a Dx of NPD and appreciate you telling me this, but I can't be with this personality type. I was once long ago and it's exhausting for me.


----------



## Erikmen

Don't blame me for trying do it on my way. So far you have only wanted me to trust your perception over my own. Now I have done it right and so far you only watched.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Over the years you know we've had our ups and downs. But damn it's been mostly up. You say I corrupted you...Maybe I did put LSD in your mouth when we were teens, but you loved it! We have survived so many fucked up situations. Somehow we always stay just a bit above water. ..This last year....Man it nearly broke us...It was so hard and I am so sorry for all the things I put you through. Now we have finally found each other again and it is cheesy but I am falling in love with you all over again. You can make me so angry...But dammit you are so forgiving of my faults....and so patient with me....Can I say PATIENT....You saved me from the wreckage way back then and you have saved me again. Now it is my turn to support you....and I am now stronger and ready to be that person for you. One of the best things of being with you this long is how you know every part of me...I can't wait to see you still, to touch you...Seeing us in our children has been beautiful. Though you spoil them, you are such a good father .....it is amazing to behold....It's almost too much..I just love you more than I ever thought I could. I have never deserved this but I am so glad to have you.


----------



## Hurhel

Ever since we had our baby we have forgotten about each other. I miss so much the intimacy we used to have. I miss out cal king bed Fuck sessions with Foreplay. You used to worry about my needs and wants and now you only worry about the baby. I feel like an object , a maid not a wife with sexual needs. You forgot about me. Just because  I'm a mommy now doesn't mean I don't need a good fuck and orgasm. I feel lost and confused .... And sad too because I miss what we had ....


----------



## Erikmen

We can only do our very best and provide them with love. Whatever they decide to be or through which way and experiences they choose to go, we can either encourage them or be there when this long and beautiful phase is over. Don't you remember how challenging it was when you were that young, different meanings growing up for you, and how different it was with me. Let it be!


----------



## pillman1224

you didnt have to lie and say you have a boyfriend when my friends told me you dont. my fault for actually being honest with girls thats why im 19 and never get laid. hell wasnt even trying to fuck you and dip because im not the type of guy just thought we had alot in common and would have liked to take ya out. yeah on the job im always worrying/apologizing too much but srsly its my first real job and its a side effect from my adderall (which i only take during the job). not mad just disappointed. i didnt say shit about adderall she just asked me where i went on break and i said a smoke break she goes "yeah my boyfriend hates when i smoke blacks". no i was not blatenly hitting on you but was making friendly convo during our "breaks". this happens every time a see a girl i want to date or fuck again prefer the former whatever just cant wait to go to NC and practice my skills sober 9 more days FUCK MY LIFE 

next expecting shit as far as girls go in OBX but i know my buddy will be getting laid. hell i set him up with a chick he hits on her then when she leaves hits on a girl i was trying to go for (he didnt know) and gets laid the next day with the host of a party i decided not to attend and gets a date with a girl i liked yeah i need to be more social. sorry for the rant i just couldnt keep this in WHY DO YOU HAVE TO FUCK EVERYTHING THAT MOVES can i get a chance? and dude ya dont need to send me a fucking screen shot of her saying she was wet as the nile river


----------



## Erikmen

You're just lazy and don't care for having things handled to you easily all the time. 
Lying around like a parasite in life. I just wished you had to work one day in your life so you would know what that feels like.
 You are wrong, people see exactly what you are doing, don't think for a minute you can fool everyone.


----------



## zephyr

Remember me? I'm the one who had your baby....



Oh yeah. You'll need that narrowed down a bit wont ya.

Anyhoo.  Cant take back the past.


----------



## ladydove

I had the opportunity to speak to you again and I went and fucked it up properly.

I wish I could have said what I wanted to and shown you I am different now. Gotten closure. But I freaked out and reverted straight back to that idiot girl.


----------



## Erikmen

It's hard for me with all my heart but I'm done talking to you.


----------



## Speed King

You are a shallow person who disregards the feelings of others.


----------



## assclass

I want to buy a vacuum cleaner just to suck my dick when I think about you.


----------



## Erikmen

You never admit you are wrong and this behavior is making you look very obnoxious.


----------



## Erikmen

I love you but I cannot play this game with you. You are not that naïve anymore.


----------



## Yxes

I do methamphetamine.


----------



## petrichormadness51

I wish I never looked through your phone. Ignorance is bliss and I've learned I'd literally put up with anything from you because I'm a codependent needy Fuck up.


----------



## iridescentblack

You're not going to like what I'm going to tell you.


----------



## Erikmen

Ditto!


----------



## cannablissss

I'm not dumb, I saw the text saying you just wanted to fuck and leave. And now you're mad at because I told you that's fucked up. That was a horrible first impression.


----------



## Erikmen

I don't expect that anything bad happens to you. Understand my distance and know that I can't make it easier. It's your turn to try to save this relationship. I am tired.


----------



## cannablissss

I'm one hundred percent emotionally invested in you and you know it and you're dragging me along until I get a chance. Wil I hold on? Maybe


----------



## Erikmen

So now you want to talk. And it has to be when you are okay. 
I'm so tired I could sleep for a month.


----------



## Erikmen

Okay, I am eager to make peace and start over. But I know why you are doing this. You can tell me, this is all about transparency afterall.


----------



## savebees

Even your friends think the way that you treat me is shitty.


----------



## Erikmen

I don't need your support, but I would love to have it.


----------



## My3sons

Shave your head.  You're not fooling anyone and your wisp of hair looks fucking ridiculous.


----------



## savebees

How long will it be until you get angry again? A week? A month? We both know that 'fixing it' is only always temporary.


----------



## Erikmen

I feel that I don't know you anymore.


----------



## BlueWeepingRose

If you continue to ignore me I won't let you fuck me in the ass that you seem to love so much. lol!!!


----------



## My3sons

Oh and by the way I am on methadone because I am a heroin addict.  Yes, that's right it's an old track mark but yes it does  look like a burn!  And don't worry if I were to start shooting dope again, which I won't bc I get hair tested, you would never know because I am the best liar you ever laid your eyes on. Fear not it's all good!


----------



## Erikmen

I feel like I need something to relax. I wish I could wish this sort of thing with you.


----------



## ABetterWay

Fuck. You.

Fuuuuuucccccccckkkkkkkkk yyyyyyyoooooooouuuuuuuuu. Scumbag.


----------



## ABetterWay

savebees said:


> How long will it be until you get angry again? A week? A month? We both know that 'fixing it' is only always temporary.



Oh, how I FEEL THAT.  XO


----------



## ABetterWay

savebees said:


> Bringing up our big fight from three years ago whenever something upsets you DOES NOT make me want to stay in a relationship with you! You can't just tell me you hate me and pretend like nothing is wrong the next day. You can't just decide that our entire relationship means nothing to you one day and everything to you the next!
> 
> And yet I put up with this day after day 8(


Please leave it you have the means to. That's my goal right now. I'm with ya, friend xo


----------



## Erikmen

Although I do get your ways of being and I appreciate your qualities, I can't be anyone else but myself. I'm far from being perfect but I'm not going to be a better person by thinking like someone else. We are all individuals and unique and I trust that following role models can make us good examples in life. But that does not mean I have to be like you because I can't.


----------



## Asclepius

I love you and you are fucking awesome, despite the fact that you irritate the fuck out of me (everyone does) so it's not personal.

- sure iv'e said this outright anyway; in less blunt terms. hehe


----------



## Smoky

" I love you, but this does not mean I accept your behavior that is somewhat abusive towards me and those I love. "

Please get help! 

I won't be here forever.


----------



## Don Luigi

Leave your abusive husband and let me be your abusive boyfriend


----------



## Pharcyde

I know you're hurting still. I'd never dobthat to you. I wish you'd just give us a shot. Also I don't understand why you have to be mean just out of the blue. I love you.


----------



## Erikmen

Don't worry about what you have said regarding what you have felt during all of those years. I won't be far away because you told me things that I didn't expect from you.  I just wished you'd tell me before rather than now. You don't protect me by hiding what you feel towards me. I'm also concerned  bc if it wasn't because of our discussion I'd never know how intense all of those feelings were, and that it had affected your life. I'm deeply sorry for that. 

The things I have done remains in a past that is the present for most people who don't live around me. And there's nothing I can do about that other than try to live more consciously. And I know that my past condemns me and it will continue doing so even in  10 or 20 years from now. And you'll hear more about it. So please open up and talk to me.


----------



## AmbarrZ

Greymare said:


> I still have my wedding rings and I put them on when I'm home alone.  I compare you to my ex husband constantly.   He's gone. He's not coming back. Why would you be mad if I were in love with someone that is no longer alive? Your not gonna find me in bed with him, or catch me texting him.  I pretend our daughter is his too...



This made me cry as soon as I read it . 
That person clearly does not understand the pain inside of you. 
But don't ever feel bad about feeling bad .  
You've been strong for so long 
It's okay to take a break


----------



## assclass

Whenever I come over we always giggle and laugh together.  

It's always nice to see you smile


----------



## Erikmen

Like I said once, you had already been forgiven way before you apologized. 
You have always been a role model for me. Hoping to get closer again..


----------



## foreveryours

It was me the whole time - I know you talk to girls behind my back. I know you were lying but I didn't say anything and I don't know why I continue with you


----------



## foreveryours

I hate living here - I want my own place again.I don't know why I agreed to this. You promised you would finally get a job - I'm tired of taking care of you and every single bill and anything we do. I'm tired of paying for your drugs


----------



## foreveryours

A part of me hates you for bringing that shit around me again! I was clean for 7 years - why the fuck am I with you


----------



## foreveryours

I've given my heart, my money, my love, my trust even tho you don't deserve it, everything I have its yours - I did this because of the love I have for you and what do I get in return? Side eye , eye rolls, looks of what do you want, lies,lies and more lies, addiction, oh yea your tweaker crafts -i've got a shit ton of those


----------



## foreveryours

Why do you keep walking in my room - can you feel that I'm distancing myself from you- you created this- oh by the way bub your not getting this snatch tonight - so turn your ass around and go back to your side of the house.


----------



## Tickturd908

I fucked your sister..


----------



## foreveryours

too many porn sites watching those chat rooms got to ya huh? your a joke-


----------



## foreveryours

just you wait. one day i will be over you and maybe then you will get it. never will you find another like me


----------



## Erikmen

I wish I could say no to you in a way you would understand.


----------



## foreveryours

This is working great for you but for me its just pushing me in the direction I need. I warned you this would happen but oh well right


----------



## foreveryours

Can not wait till you see what space will get you


----------



## No one

Excuse me Ma'am,  I think your ass is eating your dress.


----------



## foreveryours

You just walked in after not coming home last night acting as if nothings wrong. Give me strength to not kill you. Fuck this shit - I'm outta here and I will be saying this to your face as soo as I can gain my composure and stop shaking


----------



## foreveryours

I fucking hate you


----------



## foreveryours

I'm so pissed I'm seeing red


----------



## foreveryours

The look on your face as I took my things was something I'll never forget. You really thought you could do anything and I would just put up with it. You pushed me too far - I don't care about your reasons for staying out - too me its just one more lie. I'm not stupid. Let that bitch take care of you and but your drugs I'm fucking done taking care of a grown was man!!! GET A JOB MOTHER FUCKER - why do you think it's ok to let a woman take care of you? Then fuck her over again and again


----------



## Erikmen

I'm not that person anymore..


----------



## My3sons

I am sorry.  No matter how hard I try I am not attracted to you.  I know you are good normal guy and I would really like to be but the truth is I am not.  I keep waiting and hoping to wake up one day and feel it.  My friend says I am wasting both our time and now that my sister met you yesterday she says it too.  I know it's true but I am really trying here.  I know where my heart is, but it can't be there.  For every reason in this world it can't be there.


----------



## My3sons

One more thing.  Fuck you "D" for being right.  It had to be done but it doesn't mean I don't love you.  There you go... now you know my screen name.  I hope you are happy.  I know I did the right thing for both of us but God I miss you.  My best friend


----------



## Erikmen

I'm willing to always be at your side so let's not try to make it so difficult..


----------



## No one

You're not fat, you're big boned? Really? I've never seen a skeleton with 2 chins before.


----------



## Erikmen

I find it hard to understand if you really believe that your actions are a result from how you were 'trained' to be or if you actually enjoy all the trouble and intrigues you manage to create around you including involving your own family. I know you are not that naïve so I wonder what's the deal with you. Why does it always have to be so difficult, heavy and complicated.


----------



## Pharcyde

You destroyed me.


----------



## Erikmen

We are going to hide your phone and see how long you survive without it.. I bet you can't make it to diner time..


----------



## ladydove

No surprises that somebody pretending to want to be friendly was just another one of your sick jokes.


----------



## FartSex

I want you to fart in my mouth.


----------



## Erikmen

It's my turn now!!


----------



## assclass

i saw the post on FB, saying your son is 30 and still single

fuck you mom.  i don't call you a alcoholic on the internet in front of people you know


----------



## Speed King

Your Cleveland Steamers don't smell as good as they used to.


----------



## zephyr

I can not believe just how dumb I was to not see how much of a prick you are.


----------



## Erikmen

Sometimes I'd wish to immune to your comments. Totally numb I was used to be..


----------



## unnamed

I want to die before you, because i know if you die earlier than me, i can't live without you anymore. She just hate to talk about death lol



FartSex said:


> I want you to fart in my mouth.



wtf...


----------



## MrRoot

Next time we have sex could you again insert finger in my ass please.


----------



## Erikmen

Good idea to put some of our sex desires on this thread. At least we'll vent about it. 
Why does everything have to be so dam conservative with you when it comes to sex?


----------



## Runtoparadise

^like farting in mouths? Bahahaha 

Erik why be conservative? It's not as though anyone but your last love will know who you're talking to!

My turn- why don't married men tell you until after you've developed a r'ship. Rephrased, why don't I find out such things until my heart is entwined? 

Rtp


----------



## Erikmen

^ Very true, the thought you had about my last love. It had never really crossed my mind before, not like that. Thanks Rtp


----------



## hippchik

When your girlfriend is laying completely naked you probably shouldn't ignore her.


----------



## Erikmen

As a leader you should try to team up, and notice why we have our both hands full while you are flying away pretending to be busy.


----------



## cannablissss

If I don't respond to your first three messages, what makes you think I'm going to respond to the next ten you send? It's called I'm not interested.


----------



## Erikmen

Oh come on now, I have done my share. You won't get away with that..


----------



## cannablissss

You're just a fuckboy trying to get me drunk to take advantage of me lol. It's not working you stupid prick.


----------



## Erikmen

You just want to jeopardize your conquers. Don't use me for that.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

I hate you.

Why when we drink, we have the worst nights ever? It's like we know we're not meant to be... then five years later, what the fuck are you doing?

Sigh, how do I escape? How do I leave?


----------



## zephyr

Act first. Analyze later.  



After a good talk with a close friend I have figured out that you must be an alien sent to earth to populate us with your dna .


----------



## Erikmen

I realized words don't mean anything when we get to certain places in a some of our relationships. It's nice to read and we feel good for a while, but only through our actions we'll be able to say what we mean and show how much we care. For me, at the moment that's how we define what we want and what we really feel about each other.


----------



## cannablissss

I wish you would just be my friend and nothing else. Why can't you respect the fact that I have found happiness, and let me be. If we were meant to be, we would have been. But obviously we're not, so step down off of that high pedestal of yours.


----------



## Erikmen

You can just ask, I'll say yes.


----------



## flakka

Forgive me melanie! Please it hurts inside


----------



## Erikmen

I truly thankful for what you have done for me. I know you are not a big fan of gratitude and for some odd reason you don't like when I thank you but thank you!!
I wish I could be that person you've been for me. I want to make you feel comfortable the way you made me feel. And your actions speak for themselves, no need for words. I'll try to accept that and respond in the same way.


----------



## flakka

Awwww your so sweet erikmen was that directed at me?


----------



## My3sons

It's still you...  I missed you so much and I tried really hard not to love you.  I just can't help it.  I cannot control my heart and you have it.


----------



## flakka

I wanna fuck you like an animal


----------



## CosmicG

You have the emotional depth of a kiddie size swimming pool.


----------



## animal_cookie

i love you.


----------



## ladydove

I wish that somebody would tell me they loved me.

Creepy guy you do not count. Where is my nice city burning love?


----------



## Noodle

you then me


----------



## InfectedWithDrugs

You are an obnoxious queefer!


----------



## assclass

You wanted to give me a lapdance, and I just wanted a hug.


----------



## flakka

Was that a big enough load for you? I hadnt masturbated in since i can remember anyway hope you enjoyed it


----------



## Erikmen

I'm so glad you are now becoming part of our lives again. Happy to see you growing and so bright, we all feel good around you. Please don't change.


----------



## CosmicG

I dreamt of that memory again last night. The one where we drove all day through the island of Cozumel looking for that perfect spot. When we found it the feeling was so surreal. The islanders smiled and welcomed us to paradise. The waves were constant and the water felt so perfect. But in this dream, I lose you. As I look for you the waves continue to pound against my body that weakens with every hit I take, gasping for air as I frantically search for you. Then I realize I am alone. I have always been alone. Without you these memories don't feel real anymore. Like they never happened. They were all just made up dreams, soon to be forgotten.


----------



## Paperthinheart

I can't trust you. My feelings for you and about you are so screwed up and complicated and I wish that I could trust you. I feel like a hypocrite for feeling that way but there's just no way. Sometimes being around you makes me feel more alone.


----------



## Erikmen

I don't believe you don't remember talking about that. You want me to doubt about my memory. Come on..


----------



## My3sons

Are you really doing as good as you say you are?  I have my doubts that you are off and stopped selling dope.  When you forgot your phone at my house why didn't my call show up as missed?  I think you have 2 phones.  You know you can't lie to me!  I am way too smart and you always get caught.  You might as well tell the truth now.  It's just a matter of time before this blows up in your face.  You look great and you didn't disappear into the bathroom and blew  your loads last weekend so I just don't know.  I really want to believe you and I hope you are being truthful.


----------



## Erikmen

I have heard a lot of things like that when I was hiding my addiction. I felt horrible but you know how that works. 
19 months down!


----------



## zephyr

You are a pathological liar.


----------



## Paperthinheart

I don't know if you are partying without me or avoiding me or telling the truth about what happened. But I do feel lonely and depressed. I feel like you don't like me anymore and don't want to be around me. I wish i had a life and friends but i don't. I'm a loner and nobody understands me or wants to be around me. I was very grateful to have you as my friend. But now that you're back into drugs and then you brought me into the fold I feel like the whole game has changed and you're a different person. I'm lost and alone and I miss you.


----------



## bomber

"I love you as fuck and would die for you if neccessery but sometimes I like watching you suffering for me."

Am I a sadistic or what.


----------



## Noodle

Sadists are people too, I guess.




On topic:

nice tits


----------



## Erikmen

^ lol .. I guess so.


----------



## Erikmen

I wish I could make you understand that you were a fine and special person with some issues like most people. I wished so intensely that my words had an effect on you when I had seen how beautiful you can be at times. How grateful, generous and poetic. I wish life had not harmed you so that much. I wish life had not harmed me that much. Good moments will be forever remembered.


----------



## Slimzfavorite

You are, were and will always be the worst thing thag ever happened to me. You left and took a piece of me with you. But do I regret it, no... one second of love with you was more powerful than the months of emptiness you left me with. I wish, if I could have you one more time, to kiss, make love to you, thay would beat the high you left me chasing.


----------



## bomber

Slimzfavorite said:


> You are, were and will always be the worst thing thag ever happened to me. You left and took a piece of me with you. But do I regret it, no... one second of love with you was more powerful than the months of emptiness you left me with. I wish, if I could have you one more time, to kiss, make love to you, thay would beat the high you left me chasing.



Why don't you text this one. Sounds good.


----------



## My3sons

And just so you know, now that we are just friends that pussy isn't yours anymore.


----------



## Speed King

^^ true. I would simply like to say, I apologize for crossing a line that I didn't know existed.


----------



## Raze

I want you to be healthy and be happy without me. I know I am going down hill, it's only a matter of time till I'm gone. I am terrified you will follow me when it happens. You don't need me, you will find someone much better who isn't fucked up.


----------



## ABetterWay

Guess what, you abusive asshole? Though while undiagnosed, my Ehlers Danlos DESTROYED all health til I couldnt be financially independent anymore, last year, *I* figured out what I had....then found out, as confirmation, at least 2 relatives have it. (generic). So, since knowing the cause, the WHY, I've been improving my health. So I can work ft again. You might think it's so we can habe a better life, but even when I killed myself working six days aweek plus doing everything ehaw, until I landed in the emergency room twice close toi death, I'm doing it to get the FUCK.AWAY FROM YOU. Who will you blame when I'm not here? Obvious answer should bee yourself, but that alcohol sure has a way of convincing you it's everyone else. Have a GREAT LIFE, and after all those beatings, SEVERE BEATINGS AND INJURIES THAT I STILL HAVE, AND ESPECIALLY WITH EDS,  I dint owe you jack shit. Soi dint cry to me when you finally drunk yourself into health hell that you did to yourself, after a past of horrendously abusing me and mocking my health even though I never give up sbd actually figured it out myself and an improving now. Fuck you buddy. Oh, and you suck in bed.


----------



## morphine-dreams

I love you and I used to love the song 1979, I really did. But after about 2,578 times hearing it, you have no idea how much strength it takes to tolerate it for your sake. I know how much you love it so I'll let you enjoy it but God fucking damn, I don't think I've gone from liking a song to hating it so much in my entire life. I don't feel bad for making you listen to my playlists over and over in the car anymore.


----------



## ABetterWay

^^omg lmao!!!


----------



## ABetterWay

My3sons said:


> And just so you know, now that we are just friends that pussy isn't yours anymore.



Baby, you save that magical velvet underground for someone who deserves it!!!! Good for you. X


----------



## ABetterWay

Erikmen said:


> I don't believe you don't remember talking about that. You want me to doubt about my memory. Come on..


That, my friend, when someone does it to you deliberately, is called "gaslighting", to make you doubt your own sanity, and it Is a form of abuse.


----------



## ABetterWay

Sometimes you confuse me so much. Sometimes I like you quite a lot even though I absolutely know I shouldn't because as anything more, we would have some FIGHTS lol. I wish you recognized your worth, what I see. I wish you didn't feel so afraid of not having enough that you take it to extremes to ensure that you have more than you need. These extremes will only end badly for you. I know you hide your pain, so deeply you probsbly don't even know you have any. It's a shame we couldn't have met many years ago....maybe? Who knows. I think you felt more strongly than you ever said out if fear, and in our situation thst was probably smart, and I did the same. But things have changed. You've changed. These extremes are not bringing out your best qualities. I'm so worries about you, and have told you this. I know it's getting on your nerves and I'm sory and I've cut down. But what I day is the TRUTH and you KNOW IT. I just hope you stop before it's too late. You are a special person, very unique, interesting, funny, smart, and courageous. Have faith in yourself, sweetheart. I can't maker you change but I hope I've made you think. Sigh :/


----------



## Asclepius

morphine-dreams said:


> I love you and I used to love the song 1979, I really did. But after about 2,578 times hearing it, you have no idea how much strength it takes to tolerate it for your sake. I know how much you love it so I'll let you enjoy it but God fucking damn, I don't think I've gone from liking a song to hating it so much in my entire life. I don't feel bad for making you listen to my playlists over and over in the car anymore.



haha I hate that song, due to the excess air-play it got! Listening to Billy Corgan whine and that repetitive beat , gah! It scrapes my already withering, tolerance-nerve.


----------



## Haidru

Amigirl said:


> I love u dearly but 4" isn't average
> 
> Mean I kno


damn savage af


----------



## Haidru

To Cyrus:

Although we sit next to each other in class and there's a fatso in front of us can you stop touching me all the time lmao


----------



## cannablissss

You are so fucking annoying and I don't know how much longer I can deal with it. I need my personal space, yet you take every single opportunity that you have to intrude in it.


----------



## ABetterWay

cannablissss said:


> You are so fucking annoying and I don't know how much longer I can deal with it. I need my personal space, yet you take every single opportunity that you have to intrude in it.


If this an introvert thing, or someone literally not leaving you alone?


----------



## ABetterWay

I think about you way too much sometimes. 

Pity I know it would likely not work out. Not as things currently are, anyway. Xo


----------



## ABetterWay

My friend, I love you so very much. I can't believe you have ti be such a damn hard ass sometimes....i so wish you'd have told me when that happened....i has NO IDEA, I'm across the country.... Thank GOD you are ok. I love you. Something in us both is the same, you know?

Thank you for always bring brutally honest with me....it never offend me because I know you are looking out for my well being. Though you aren't an individual of many words, the things you do say are sincere, and I cherish the few times you have said you live me although through your actions I had no doubt.

Jesus.....thank GOD you are ok....
I don't even know what to say....

Thank you, world, for letting then be ok after that.....


----------



## ABetterWay

ABetterWay said:


> Guess what, you abusive asshole? Though while undiagnosed, my Ehlers Danlos DESTROYED all health til I couldnt be financially independent anymore, last year, *I* figured out what I had....then found out, as confirmation, at least 2 relatives have it. (generic). So, since knowing the cause, the WHY, I've been improving my health. So I can work ft again. You might think it's so we can habe a better life, but even when I killed myself working six days aweek plus doing everything ehaw, until I landed in the emergency room twice close toi death, I'm doing it to get the FUCK.AWAY FROM YOU. Who will you blame when I'm not here? Obvious answer should bee yourself, but that alcohol sure has a way of convincing you it's everyone else. Have a GREAT LIFE, and after all those beatings, SEVERE BEATINGS AND INJURIES THAT I STILL HAVE, AND ESPECIALLY WITH EDS,  I dint owe you jack shit. Soi dint cry to me when you finally drunk yourself into health hell that you did to yourself, after a past of horrendously abusing me and mocking my health even though I never give up sbd actually figured it out myself and an improving now. Fuck you buddy. Oh, and you suck in bed.



Ha, motherfucker! One week now, despite you trying ti sabotage me....even giving me some today that I turned down. Nice try, but I ain't sticking around. Ass.


----------



## CosmicG

I can't stop thinking about you


----------



## bomber

You don't realy deserve all that love I give you.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

I wish you could see how amazing you are, I wish you could see what I see in you. 
You will do so well, your amazing have faith in your ability.
It breaks my heart you talk about being dead or not caring to live. I want you to sleep, I wish I was there to help, somehow.... Anyhow....

I go to sleep worrying, I wake up worrying wondering if you've taken too many pills to try and get some sleep  

It scares me so much what I may come home to on Friday. 

Please don't give up! Please! You will get through this, stop taking the tablets they don't work now your tolerance has built up. You've stuck by me for 4 and a half years, I'm not giving up on you.

I know I tell you a lot, but I really do mean it, I love you, your my world. I work away for us but I know you don't see that  xxx


----------



## bomber

^ And why can't you tell this? She would be happy to hear it.


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

bomber said:


> ^ And why can't you tell this? She would be happy to hear it.



I didn't realise you knew her on such a personal level to know what she likes to hear or how she is feeling and why. 

Somethings I say some I can't, for reasons I wouldn't expect you to know.


----------



## bomber

mr.buffnstuff said:


> I didn't realise you knew her on such a personal level to know what she likes to hear or how she is feeling and why.
> 
> Somethings I say some I can't, for reasons I wouldn't expect you to know.



I don't know her but I do know women...


----------



## mr.buffnstuff

bomber said:


> I don't know her but I do know women...



Ohh sorry Casanova! 

You don't know my situation, me or my girlfriend despite your great knowledge of 50% of the population.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm so sorry this is happening to you. I had no idea.


----------



## drgiraldo

Would you like to have a cosmetic services!


----------



## ABetterWay

Oy. That got cringey.....

Anyway..

My God I hope you find your strength and your sanity my lifelong friend and more. What an unusual and odd and beautiful and scary and almost telepathically understood thing we have always had.

We lost touch for years. Got back in touch. Turns out we had been on the others minds and even in dreams. 

I understand why you do any you do.

I understand that I can not save you.



Please have yourself. Lean on me. I have enough encouragement and strength to share with you my dear lifelong companion, whom I have played with from childhood, whom was probably the person I bonded with most because we have something the same inside of us.

I don't bond easily and am a notorious introvert.

I miss you.

With tears in my eyes..... my God...... how I wish we could go back to playing together as kids.

Before all of our personal hell's.

When things were not so terrifying. To endure, to witness, to know you have no control over.

There is so much I cannot put into words.....but I think and hope you already know.

Even your dark side..... I have always understood that too. You know that.

I miss you.

I love!you.

Please don't make me look back after years of being out of touch only to think,"at least we talked again before he died".

Please.

Universe Please..... watch over, protect, and guide him.

He is needed. 

Anyone who could just say a fast prayer or a wish for his sanity, safety, and well being..... I would appreciate it enormously.

This person..... is one of my favorite people who I bonded deeply with during formative years. I don't have many ties to my awful past. He is one bright spot. 

He is too gifted for his own good and I think drives himself insane....

Thank you for letting me get this out. I needed to. Xo


----------



## hotgirls.jpg.exe

You're the worst person I've ever gotten to know (making an allowance for any actual serial killers I might have been unwittingly acquainted with). You took 8 years of my life, and you threw them away like they meant nothing. There was so much gaslighting, you psychologically and emotionally abused me til I didn't even know myself anymore. You broke me down to a state of complete compliance and mocked me with hostility for being so needy, like it wasn't all your doing. I literally had a mental and physical breakdown, at which point you upped and ran off with my 'best friend', leaving me thousands and thousands in debt with no way to pay it (thank goodness for parents willing to help out children in their 30s who fucked up bad). I kept the apartment I own and the cats but I lost my sanity, my health, my job, my friends, my financial freedom. I lost everything because of you.

But the part I hate the most is...I'm always going to carry this anger inside me. Like black bile, like a tumour. You made me hate myself in ways that I don't know I can ever recover from.


----------



## Grinders Kiefers

I've only known you for a short while but I think you need to continue seeking therapy. You see yourself as a victim, think the world is out to get you, and project these beliefs onto me and everyone else in your life. I tried to give you the benefit of the doubt and see past some of the negative qualities you showed me because I could tell you were hurting on the inside, but it's come to a point where I have to let go for my own health and sanity. I don't know if it was unclear to me before, or if I just wanted to believe you were different than the harmful, critical, pessimistic things you said, but I think you showed your true colors the last time we saw each other, and frankly I'm disgusted. I don't need someone in my life who is going to bring me down, and as much as I'd like to be there to help and support you, I can't allow you to spread your negativity to me anymore. Goodbye and good luck.


----------



## bomber

Just fucking call bitch.


----------



## Kl519

When I look at everything that you did, and everything that I did, OBJECTIVELY...it makes me facepalm, and wonder whether you really lost your sense of reality or not.  I understand the purpose; you hold absolutely no accountability for everything you've done, which can be verified by real people who are concerned about you.  That must be how you have lived your entire life.

It doesn't make any sense; at first, you decided to anoint blame falsely upon me.  But all along, it was more than that.  It was simply hate.  You don't accept the truth, even though it would set you free and break out of the circle.  Look at what happened objectively; continuous slandering, obsessive to the point of insanity and simply no regard for all of the suffering you have wrought upon everyone, not to mention no acknowledgement of it to save your reputation.  Whether I'm out or behind closed doors, I am the same.  Idc what people think because I've stayed true to my beliefs and how I choose to live my life.  All you do is deny and say no when you're out, and admit it when no one is around but you and your gf.

Who else here is experiencing what I have?  I have only ever seen one example in the mod thread.  This seems to be the second example.  But for me?  You are just another one after a long line of them.  At the same time, that is one of the sources of my strength; experience.  My friend, can you believe that no one believed me about my past?  I am sure she would find that blasphemous, with both of us seeing it and experiencing it when it happened.  Do you know what it feels like to go through something terrible, suffer and change from it, and have no one believe you because of how implausible it all was?  You don't.  That is why you misjudged me and misunderstood me.  There is already proof right here everyday for the past year, of how you have continued the tradition that I am so sick and tired of.  Enough is enough.  To condemn my reaction is to have no understanding of how any person would feel in a similar position.  Find yourself and your purpose in life, because it isn't this dark pleasure that will lead you to where you want to go.  What I see is a troubled kid who doesn't see what he has, and doesn't take advantage of his strengths.

Edit: Do you know what really baffles me?  You moved out on your own.  I understand that it's not ideal for you, but no one can take that away from you.  Do you know how happy I would be to have that?  I would not give two shits if it was a hole in the wall, at least as a start.  You seriously do not understand what you have.  That is actually my complete focus everyday because, as it should be to you, it's the bigger picture that matters most.


----------



## Erikmen

Kl519 said:


> When I look at everything that you did, and everything that I did, OBJECTIVELY...it makes me facepalm, and wonder whether you really lost your sense of reality or not.  I understand the purpose; you hold absolutely no accountability for everything you've done, which can be verified by real people who are concerned about you.  That must be how you have lived your entire life.
> 
> It doesn't make any sense; at first, you decided to anoint blame falsely upon me.  But all along, it was more than that.  It was simply hate.  You don't accept the truth, even though it would set you free and break out of the circle.  Look at what happened objectively; continuous slandering, obsessive to the point of insanity and simply no regard for all of the suffering you have wrought upon everyone, not to mention no acknowledgement of it to save your reputation.  Whether I'm out or behind closed doors, I am the same.  Idc what people think because I've stayed true to my beliefs and how I choose to live my life.  All you do is deny and say no when you're out, and admit it when no one is around but you and your gf.



From my life experience most people are like that at one point or another. It takes a lot of courage and self esteem to be what you are and admit your failures. IMO/E you get stronger with plain honesty. I have no issues in admitting when I'm wrong but it's a shitty feeling when that is not reciprocal.


----------



## Kl519

Erikmen said:


> From my life experience most people are like that at one point or another. It takes a lot of courage and self esteem to be what you are and admit your failures. IMO/E you get stronger with plain honesty. I have no issues in admitting when I'm wrong but it's a shitty feeling when that is not reciprocal.



Certainly.  I've been on the other side, and I had once been the one needing to be reprimanded and punished until I learned why it's so important.  It prevents self destruction.  I had my life invaded and was told exactly everything that was wrong with me, from sibling fights to drug use.  I had to face it all.  But as I looked back at it, all of that helped me to change my behavior and become someone that can wake up everyday with a clear conscience and true optimism.  It's one of the hardest things to do in life, imo.  What was most
important to me was that I realized what I am here to do in life.

I still remember when I had my own demons and separated that from everyone else.  I spent many years trudging through it alone.  I don't have an answer as to how to get through it successfully, except to not give up.

Everyone has problems, even though with some it doesn't seem like it on the outside.  But I found out that once you get to know them, they become more "human."  I see this now everywhere I go.  So this really is a shared journey, well, as long as we're in the same timeline.


----------



## cannablissss

I honestly wish you'd stop coming up to me at work and offering me molly. First of all, it's stupid, to announce that in your workplace; second of all, I've told you that I'm not interested in you countless of times. Even if I wanted the molly (which I don't and I have also said this a number of times) I'm not allowed to do it myself! You just HAVE to be with me. Leave me alone, and grow up and get a life. I have a job on the side to have extra money while I'm in school. This is apparently the only one you can get. Not my problem.


----------



## ABetterWay

I can't say anything to your face, but I can say every- and any-thing to you, now, and I know you can hear me. Damn it, hon. I wish I had figured to do something in time. Maybe then... Sigh. Damn it. DAMN it, there aren't words. Feel me. Xoxoxo


----------



## 2minuteSnoots

I love you more and more as the years pass by, I lucked up landing the best girl to spend my life with.. But if you were a man omg I would have beat the shit out of you so many times, lol. But I was raised right and will never lay a hand on you that wasn't gentle. I love you baby. But stop intentionally pissing me off so you can get rough sex


----------



## aphroditej

I'm not a lesbian but I am fucking crazy for you girl. You're the connection with my old world and I miss it, now I am on the straight and narrow...but you give me an opportunity to let go.


----------



## morphine-dreams

I think you've been depressed lately, but sometimes I feel like you hate me. I feel like I have to walk on eggshells around you, and I always say the wrong thing. One minute you're extremely adoring, and the next minute, you want nothing to do with me. Sometimes I don't think I can do this anymore.


----------



## Kl519

I'm actually tired of using my third eye.  It's mentally and spiritually draining when I have to use it more than my real eyes.  It's quite the predicament; I know what people think I don't, but I don't know as much as people think...like this, for example.  As well, like most of us, I'm predictable and mysterious at the same time.

But with the beef squashed, I feel like ALL of us can now move on and make everything progress like it is supposed to!!

I'm surprised too.  When I came back home, I could have never guessed everything would have transpired the way it did.  What a wild but crazy ride.


----------



## kytnism

i wish you had the balls to kill yourself. it should have been you. if i heard tomorrow that you passed away as a result of this situation id feel peace. i feel sub human for admitting that but the unnecessary torture you've put his parents and myself through with your heavily drug addled mind, my gosh. if you were sober for five minutes you'd realise how insane your persistence is. i always knew addiction was ugly, but you've shown me how fucking low a person can go and I'm absolutely repulsed. I'm so sad that you've attached yourself to our situation and burdened all of us with your nonsense and no amount of logical debate or thought can make you go away or think reasonably/humanly. i just want you to go away. you were never relevant and why you think you are now is really sad. fuck off dude.

...kytnism...


----------



## morphine-dreams

I can't even ask you if you're ok. Every time I do, you turn it around on me. You refuse help. I hate to see you hurt, but can't you see how much it's affecting me too? You can't just take it out on me. Do you really care about me, or do you just care about yourself?


----------



## zephyr

I am pretty sure you are actually a parasitic amoeba that infected a gorgeous dudes body and took over slowly,  eating away at his medulla oblongata.


----------



## Kl519

You HAVE TO know that there's a way out.  There always is.  I'm glad I came back, even though you seem to be far away.

I DID see you, but I just didn't say it.  You ARE doing well!!  I believe that you will overcome your obstacles because you HAVE TO.  I won't let you give up.

Thank you for this.  It's a clusterfuck, but let's find our spot.


----------



## morphine-dreams

morphine-dreams said:


> I can't even ask you if you're ok. Every time I do, you turn it around on me. You refuse help. I hate to see you hurt, but can't you see how much it's affecting me too? You can't just take it out on me. Do you really care about me, or do you just care about yourself?



I take back that last sentence. I do believe you care about me. But I also believe you're too wrapped up in your own problems to focus on much other than yourself. I can't entirely blame you, I've been there, and while I don't think many of my actions at the time were acceptable either, I remember how I just couldn't care at the time, I had no mental energy. I wish you would accept help, even if only from me. You were so strong for me in the beginning, and you can let me be strong for you too. What I refuse to do is have to be strong for myself because of you. I won't let you drag me down with you.


----------



## bomber

I want to quit my job cause I feel jelous of you having a better job...


----------



## dull

why bother itll probably just get me banned from a good site


----------



## Stickman Roxy

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck you!


----------



## Erikmen

I love you! Wish we'd say nice things to each other way more often than we do now.


----------



## infectedmushroom

I hate the fact that sometimes I think about your past lovers and even though it was a lifetime ago it feels as if you were only with them yesterday.

I HATE my petty jealousy.

The thought of any other person besides me making love to you and treating you like the queen you are kills me inside.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Perhaps you are a king yourself. 

I know this feeling, it's quite upsetting. A new relationship will take care of it rather rapidly. 
This is temporary - you'll soon get over that.
Take care!


----------



## bomber

The fact that I love you so much and I want nothing but the best for you but you say I do nothing but hurting you made me feel like poison, like Im not capable of doing anything good and I just destroy everything I love. But you know what? That's not true. Im a fine man and you are just an ungreatfull bitch incapable of apresiating anything.


----------



## cyberius

I've given up on life, and I'm just watching things play out as I free fall through eternity. What I want doesn't matter to me anymore.


----------



## stovepipe

bomber said:


> The fact that I love you so much and I want nothing but the best for you but you say I do nothing but hurting you made me feel like poison, like Im not capable of doing anything good and I just destroy everything I love. But you know what? That's not true. Im a fine man and you are just an ungreatfull bitch incapable of apresiating anything.



I kinda feel exactly the way you do.   Except my bitch is moving out of state in a couple weeks.   As sad as I am going to be,  I am not going to miss the BS negativity that flows through her blood.  

I want to tell her I know about your coke addiction you think you're smart enough to hide from me.   I know you lie to me all time but think I am stupid enough to believe the obvious tells.   You lost one of the best men you will ever meet.   You took me for granted so many times that I hope one day you realize what it feels like.   Good luck in life bitch!


----------



## Lost_Vet

I wish you hadn't fallen out of love with me.  I miss you.  I wish I had the guts to leave you, but 25 years is a long time.


----------



## bomber

stovepipe said:


> I kinda feel exactly the way you do.   Except my bitch is moving out of state in a couple weeks.   As sad as I am going to be,  I am not going to miss the BS negativity that flows through her blood.
> 
> I want to tell her I know about your coke addiction you think you're smart enough to hide from me.   I know you lie to me all time but think I am stupid enough to believe the obvious tells.   You lost one of the best men you will ever meet.   You took me for granted so many times that I hope one day you realize what it feels like.   Good luck in life bitch!



haha I'd buy you a drink if I found you in a bar.


----------



## jessrwhatalias

To my parents, family, ex best friend, boyfriend, and my best friend: I relapsed, and I need help. Please don't give up on me. I need you.


----------



## My3sons

Did you honestly think I didn't know?  Just because I don't call you out when you lie it doesn't mean I'm stupid.  I know you relapsed.  I was so proud of you.  I really thought maybe you were going to go places.  I had faith in you. It truly saddens me to watch you head back down this road.  You just aren't going to be happy until you're in jail.  How have you not learned after all these lawyer bills, jail the first time, and now probation when you're lucky to not be in jail.  Open your eyes.  Stop destroying yourself.  How many  chances do you think you will get?  What do you think is going happen when you fail a drug test?  You know what every junkie around here does.  Just a matter of time before they get a confirmed on  you.   How could you be so foolish as to build up a new clientele from probation of all places?  I don't even know what to say to you.  I guess you're right.  Distance is the best thing for us.  As I begin my methadone detox you are probably the worst thing for me.  I am just so sad and wish you would stop trying to take shortcuts.  Getting money to open up a business is  hard but by doing it your way you'll just be spending it on more lawyers. Please open your eyes.


----------



## ABetterWay

I know I need to say goodbye to you for so many reasons. It is of course getting more shitty feeling. And you disrespect me an devalue and degrade and treat me so much more disrespectfully than you even can comprehend which is frustrating. I dunno though. You can be a tough one to figure out. Not sure if it's because you really are a torn person or you really are that fucked up. But you seem to think the nice things you have done for me somehow void out the absolutely awful things you have done which, again, you aren't even courageous enough to see in yourself that you do. There's this one side if you then this other. But then again maybe you're just that good. I'm not easily fooled usually though. But as you've gone down that one road you've again become more of a dick again. The real, humble you who does right is a really great man. This version of you trying to fill tho void but unwilling to Face the nature of the void is not going to end up going well. And I feel it coming. And so do you. Please....be honest with me. There are so many things I want to know but I can't ask you. Sigh. Man.... you really are so nice to be with .... but I'm thinking I really have to say goodbye. This sucks. I don't want to. The good is really good. But damn it..sigh.... I knew the direction taken should have been different. I said that to you a lot. It was too much to stop though. 

I really miss you. YOU. And yes, I love you. Just, love. 

My God please give me something happy to lift me in this life right now. So many years things have been so insanely difficult and just one unontollable crisis after the next. Perhaps it was not the best way to feel that happiness and hope I haven't felt for twenty years... but my God it was so comforting and lovely. Just so lovely. You know what I mean God. The sameness was so extraordinary and amazing and such a pleasure. Such a joy. Finally it was the same. And it felt so soulful.

Please. God something has to give. There's so much more than people know. This is just too much to bear. Please give me the strength and please give me some of that kind of beautiful feeling. Now. Please. Anperson can only go in so long with so many high level Hells happening simultaneously that makes any sort of healthy release impossible. I am so tired. Please send it back....please for once without being fucked... im sorry for my event mistakes butninhavebtried so hard for so long to be SO GOOD. This pain is too much. 

Please bless me with the ability to have that part of my life back again, without harm, I dream of and despair over the loss of the thing that always was so beautiful and incredible. I want my sentence to be over. I'm begging you have mercy..... I need that part of life. It is so much to me. Help me. Please help me. I can... but I don't want to be strong anymore. 

Please and thank you God... :-*


----------



## rainyday107

I will always love you.  I'm not angry for the burglary and the lies. It's the heroin addiction talking. I love you and I would tell you if I knew where you lived.  Homeless? Jail? Apartment? Dead?

What I cannot say to your face is that I do not think you will ever recover. I'll never give up hope. That said, I don't think you will try recovery again. I couldn't believe you, either, as nearly every word from you is a lie...as you explained to me years ago.


----------



## zephyr

You and your moronic buddies are fuckwits. I hope you all turn on each other like you did everyone else and collapse into a black hole of your own diseased overinflated egos.


----------



## Loozer_Magnet

I love you, but you're a total loser. You spend more time talking about all the things you want but never get off your ass and do anything to make it happen. I'm tired of supporting this family on my own. You're so self involved that you pretend not to notice that you have completely destroyed me. The person I used to be before I met you has been obliterated because of your selfishness. It's my fault that I stay, but it's your fault for making me feel like I have to because you make all these promises that you never keep and you use our children as leverage. Sometimes I wish you'd just go away for good instead of lying to me about everything. Life would be easier without you.


----------



## 2skeed

I know its not my fault but i feel like it is, I just wish you didnt make me actually care about you before leaving and you left me wondering why you even got involved with me if you knew in the end you were just going to toss me aside like a temporary plaything.


----------



## 2skeed

also I feel lonlier by the second, i hate saying all this out loud because then everyone goes and says "oh you know im here for you" and it all turns into a pity party, fuck that. But for real I feel like im drifting away from everybody and everything and theres nothing i can do I just feel empty and that everything is pointless. I kinda wish I had a female partner to give me at least some affection but no one seems into me and ain't shit i can do about that either. Idk why im even typing this i guess i just wanted to get off my chest. nowadays I live like a robot I just force myslef to school and then home and sit while time goes by, money and drugs and friends help alot but those are even harder to come by..


----------



## DixiChik

I've tried to have this conversation with you, but we both get too emotional.  

This disease and pain has drained the lifeblood from me (and you) for almost 30 of our 36 years together, yet we've soldiered through.

I cannot continue to awaken every day disappointed that I have to "do" this pain and despair all over again.  I cannot bear to see the sadness in your eyes, as you tell me "Baby, it's gonna be okay".  We know it isn't.  I look forward to the night, so that I don't have to wear the façade of strength and perseverance.  I can just sleep, thank God, after I take my med.

It's selfish of me.  I don't want to leave you all alone, but I don't know how much longer I can stay...


----------



## Erikmen

You are entitled to have an opinion, everyone does but don't presume your thoughts can turn to reality just because they make sense to you.


----------



## Kl519

I haven't really seen anyone give up willfully either.

That's always a good thing.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

I wonder if we could really make it. My mother hates you. Your sister, aunty, uncles hate me... 
I don't know why. I think we're both good people but there's a disconnect. You blame it on my 3 month drug binge. 
But I don't think we can stay together, if our families don't support us. 
I hate when you go to their house...
cuz I know that you're all just talking shit...
and it makes me feel super insecure, and stupid. 
I fucken hate that. Because I'm beautiful, nice, smart, and a hard worker. I've been loyal for 5 years... and yet... they think I'm using you?? For what? My family has more money than your family. Too much differences...
*sigh* Lets just get through halloween...


----------



## theredgiant

Why do you think it's so bad for women to be gay....it's not so bad to sucks some boobs and lick a clitoris. Why does it matter who is giving you pleasure?


----------



## Erikmen

I know you can't. I wish you'd make an effort.


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

my bad for the lame times.


----------



## 1demented1

While on top of her having sex.  God I wish I was you!   Why's that?  So I could see what it would be like to be with me.


----------



## ladydove

I forgot how hard it hurts when you're losing somebody you are desperately trying to hold on to.

Man, this shit is the real reason to give up.


----------



## cannablissss

After 3 months you talk to me. After only being with you one month not to mention I saved you from that psychotic bitch that abused you. I saw the abuse. So you break up with me after literally our 1 month mark because I got angry and told you to fuck off for a bit. Why? You called me a bitch and said you didn't have time to worry about me. Now you're talking to me again and my emotions are allover the place. Don't know how I feel.


----------



## ladydove

I don't think I have ever been so lonely before.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Sorry to hear that ladylove. Lately I have been feeling alone even when I'm at home.

I hate discussions over small things. Hate to be the one to apologize, not necessarily because it's my fault but to move forward. 
I don't like playing games, too old for that.


----------



## ShroomySatori

You gave me my first hydromorphone stash because you couldn't deal with my back pain anymore and wanted a nice trip to New York City. You sure got it, we had a great time and then I proceeded to ruin the next 4 years of my life with heroin abuse. I had already tried heroin, and decided I didn't like it, but the dilaudid made me realize that I just had the dose wrong. Thanks for stealing your dying grandmother's painkillers for me. I didn't even know what dilaudid was, it was a real nice surprise. 

So, after 5 years of your clean time, when you asked me for that 8-ball I jumped at the opportunity. I found the best fishscale for you, and played mr nice guy while you were so happy about it. I knew you would relapse, and I wanted to see it after all the cheating, emotional abuse, secrets and lies. I happily listened to your justifications until I gave you that vial of white. I didn't give a flying fuck and still don't,  because you never gave a damn about me. Just as I am getting clean after spending 4 years addicted with you, I am watching you throw your life and budding career away. I am laughing at your karma, and how stupid you could be to ask me for hard drugs while I was getting clean. Offering me more dilaudid, fucking 30 of them, to hook you up with the white. Fair trade, bitch.


----------



## solistus

It scares me how much I like you already before we've even had our first date. It's a good scared, but I really hope I don't come on too strong and blow my chance with you. I usually take rejection after one or two dates pretty well, but I've never been this into someone this quickly, so I don't think I would take it very well in this case. I'm praying to a God I don't believe in that you'll like me half as much as I already like you :3


----------



## ShroomySatori

We met in the most mysterious of ways. You came into my life at just the right time. I couldn't accomplish half this shit without your support. The more I learn about you, the more fascinated and intrigued I am by your crazy story and amazing personality. There is nothing I dislike about you, including your flaws. You are beautiful inside and out and I am still taller than you%). I think about you constantly and you say the same about me. You are the toughest woman I know and I like your cute accent way too much. You are one of my biggest motivations for getting clean because I know I could never have a chance at winning your heart while I am still a junkie. You're always there for me with the best advice that I would never otherwise think about. We complement each others positive characteristics and I feel like we could take on the world together. We are comfortable telling each other all of our secrets. Maybe there is something to this astrology stuff after all, capricorn.


----------



## bomber

You accuse me that I only think about your self but the problem is that you only think about your self and that's why u can't apresiate anything.Bitch.


----------



## My3sons

Your ability to use a thesaurus and big words doesn't make you sound smart anymore than having an opinion qualifies you to be a historian.  Infact, with the amount of time that you obiously spend on trying to sound worldly and educated just points out that you must have no real life with better things to do!  Get over it.


----------



## FacialFan88

I can think of a few...

"On your knees, bitch!"

"Take my load!"

"I love pounding your cunt!" (Wife doesn't like the C word, unfortunately).


----------



## Erikmen

We all have opinions. That doesn't mean they are facts. Be careful with your role model.
We are in the same team..


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

I wish you "got it". Do we need to go to therapy again? Why do you think it's OK to speak to me like that? I'm a strong woman.... I can not be spoken to like that.


----------



## Hurhel

I'm so tired of the bickering and your half assed HELP around the house! 
All I do is cook, clean and care of the baby! Am I your wife or just the nanny???

You don't take me out anywhere fun at all. 
I'm home all week and on the weekends we still stay home.

We don't FUCK or kiss or have any kind of foreplay. I'm only 41 what the hell kind of marriage is this? 
I feel like a maid not a wife.
I want to run away so badly 
I want to feel real pleasure in my life and to be desired by a man. 
You don't appreciate me at all 
I feel like I'm wasting my life being Married to you. 
Someone can truly love me I'm sure he's out there looking for me too. 
Keep the house and keep being the same Boring fucker you've always been!


----------



## Speed King

I love you


----------



## bomber

Hurhel said:


> I'm so tired of the bickering and your half assed HELP around the house!
> All I do is cook, clean and care of the baby! Am I your wife or just the nanny???
> 
> You don't take me out anywhere fun at all.
> I'm home all week and on the weekends we still stay home.
> 
> We don't FUCK or kiss or have any kind of foreplay. I'm only 41 what the hell kind of marriage is this?
> I feel like a maid not a wife.
> I want to run away so badly
> I want to feel real pleasure in my life and to be desired by a man.
> You don't appreciate me at all
> I feel like I'm wasting my life being Married to you.
> Someone can truly love me I'm sure he's out there looking for me too.
> Keep the house and keep being the same Boring fucker you've always been!



I think you SHOULD say that to his face, except the last line maybe.


----------



## lemmon

I know you both fucked my bitch.


----------



## LordOfTabs

To my Christian grandfather

Well I used to believe in christ, but then I dropped acid and it changed my mind fuck your God and fuck you. 
  Thanksgiving venting


----------



## Asclepius

You're a slight cunt and I can't tell you, lest we lose our 'friendship' that we don't have - stay far the fuck away from me, lest I psychologically rip you a new one - I'm trying my best to be as nice as I can to you because your ego is so fuckin fragile you can't see what a giant cunt you really are and tbh it's not my job to encourage you to be self aware - so keep thinking you're smarter than me - I'll be laughing at the reality. I'm nice to you because you're human; that's it, mate.

...you need to grow the fuck up - for your own sake. I'm embarrassed for you.


----------



## ShardHunter

You are one of the most blackhearted and malicious people I've ever met. I am a divine ball of light but like the gods themselves, it would bring me indescribable pleasure to punch into your torso, snatch out your intestines and hang you by them so you can never be mean to another child ever again.


----------



## lemmon

Fuck you, your B.A isn't worth shit to me


----------



## ABetterWay

My heart is too soft and it is killing me.


----------



## ABetterWay

C, I'm so sorry that we lost touch and never got back in touch. I'm so sorry you were in so much pain and were haunted by PTSD. I wouldve reached out had I known. But it's too late, now. Rest in peace. Xo


----------



## Termina

It's ok, he knew about us. He even asked me, which of my friends would you fuck? I said you. He said, 'he's a good man, don't mess him around.' No one makes me feel like you do, every kiss, every touch, my insides turn to liquid. i wish you would tell me how you feel about me. Why should I settle for 'friends with benefits' when I wish with all my heart for more? You are far too old to play games. Him dying was painful enough, I don't need more pain right now. I love you, goodnight.


----------



## theredgiant

To my ex-girlfriend


I know....me getting married was fucking strange all you and I did was smoke weed, fuck and eat pizza I don't miss you I just miss certain things you said like when you said you love how when I fucked you from the back and spread your ass cheeks you said it felt like I was looking in your asshole and you really liked it when I looked in your asshole that was fucking nasty as hell like that one time when you were sucking my dick on the couch and start begging me to lick my asshole and I said no and started licking yours then you said why lick it when I could fuck it...pure disgusting shit. I knew you were a hoe the day we met you let me in your house the first day and all you had on was a denim skirt with no panties and a belly button shirt. The only reason I didn't fuck you was because the girl who gave me a ride to your house sucked my dick before I knocked on your door and she sucked my dick again when she gave me a ride from your house. You were supposed to be a devout muslim but I corrupted you and corrupted me. I had you sending me videos of you spreading your asshole and rubbing your clit screaming fuck my ass ni#*er. You had me driving 11 hours just to fuck you in front of your roommate. She was chubby but it was still cool. We corrupted each other...I remember falling asleep on your couch and waking up to you riding my dick with it in your butt....that was psycho....I woke up and came and went back to sleep. You told me your brother molested you when you were 3 well I was molested to by my babysitter we are both so fucked up


----------



## Erikmen

I miss you


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Wow. This thread is making me want to back away from men. Seeing what they really think.
I just want him to be real with me. If you're not that into me, let me know. I have no problem pretending you are dead to me when you fuck me over and start distancing yourself. Be a fucking man and let me know if you don't have strong feelings for me anymore and I can move on. Stop being a pussy.


----------



## Isobel

You had no right to make me feel worthless, insignificant, cheap , dirty, unwanted, used . You are nothing to me.


----------



## Shrooms00087

I was lucky to have a Beatrice even if it was a schizophrenic psychosis. Thanks.


----------



## richmon

I fucked your girl.

kind of a hard one to because dude is a pretty good friend. i just got fucked up and she started fucking with me, honestly in a way i wasnt sure if it was her until she was fuckin. i dont know i trip on it sometimes...i was gonna write something else but ended up thinking about this.


----------



## lemmon

It's hard to forgive and it's hard to be forgiven.


----------



## Erikmen

1. The server is too busy at the moment. Please try again.


----------



## jeah

i'm drunk, please fuck yourself.  twice.


----------



## tantric

to my father, who treats me like a pile of dogshit he just stepped in versus my sister like the queen of earth even though she recently stole $6000 from his checking account to buy meth :

it's been 20yrs since you fucked your own daughter yet here you are sniffing after her diseased cunt like she's a bitch in heat - make me want to take you out and beat you with a hose you fucking BABYRAPER!


----------



## Erikmen

^^ Sorry to hear that. That's pretty heavy, I hope you can find ways to deal with that. I can't even begin to imagine how much you've been holding.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

If your stupid ass can't even text me at certain times of the day, then you can't be right. And don't text me to entertain you. That means when you text me expecting me to carry out the whole conversation when you don't even seem interested, not gonna happen. I was alone before and I will stay alone when I feel a motherfucker stops trying and let's me be the one who keeps a conversation going.


----------



## chelle216

I'm so sick of your blame game bullshit, and what's worse is that you cannot fathom how this is hurting me, hurting us and it's all because you like not to see an "us" whenever it suits you.


----------



## Erikmen

You need to let him go and learn things by himself. In real life there are no baby sitters for ordinary adults.


----------



## Kl519

I wish people would prove how insignificant I am to them by,

1). Deleting everything related to me, and
2). Moving on.


*Put blame where it belongs.  Attribute each sin to the appropriate person in that exact instance.  Give credit where credit is due; what people actually did "right" and "wrong" for each case/event, including yourself.

As soon as you blamed (meaning made me suffer for no legit reason) me hardcore for something that I didn't do and NEVER apologized for it, it was doomed since then.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Put blames where it belongs. I wish that too. 

I wish I could tell this to some of my family relatives as well as: what makes you think you are always right and others wrong?


----------



## kleinerkiffer

Do you still love me?


----------



## Isobel

Do you miss me?


----------



## Hurhel

I keep wondering why we are even married ! It's like we don't even like each other...we just go through the motions everyday. No intimacy at all. I feel repulsed just thinking of you touching me.
You are mean and selfish and expect me to just clean and cook. Just because I'm a woman? 

You don't help at all around the house ! Not inside the house or the yard.
You say well I have a job and work to pay for our bills so I don't have to do chores. So that means I'm your maid?? 

 I stay home to raise our child because that is what we decided to do to save money. Daycare would cost my whole salary for the month out here in California. So yea, how am I supposed to feel desirable and sexy to YOU if all I am is a maid and nanny?
I know there are men out there that would appreciate me and my effort and not treat me like an object. I'm a lovely woman with sexual neeed and wants and I wanna do something fun on the weekend NOT JUST  GO to the park with our 2 year old. 

I am emotionally and physically NEGLECTED 

I need a REAL man! Someone who could love me for who I am!


----------



## Erikmen

You don't help me in trying to raise him NOT to be independent.


----------



## UpUpAndAway6

I loved you and now, I don't know where that love has gone. It left me as soon as I started buying dope again. I hold all this petty resentment against you and more days then not I think of how much I hate you. And I married you, on a whim. I want the love I had for you back. I want to stop thinking about the hims of my past and love you like I loved them. 
Your one track mind, drives me fucking nuts! I wish you knew how to sensually make love to me. Is it weird how bad I want you high with me. Why wouldn't I though, misery loves fucking over its company.
I saw c..a..e today while I was getting my weekly supply from the girl that came after me. And when I looked at him, I was instantly reminded of the passionate love we used to make. And I missed it. I missed it bad.
There's so much more I want to say to you but can't say to your face. I'm sorry, for being a disgrace..


----------



## solistus

I think I'm falling in love with you, but I don't know if you even give a shit about me, and it's killing me.


----------



## SoberX

Never had a thought like that, I just sort of say it and think about it's social impact after the fact. People call it amusing to my face but I highly doubt they're being truthful.


----------



## ShardHunter

> I wish you knew how to sensually make love to me. Is it weird how bad I want you high with me. Why wouldn't I though, misery loves fucking over its company.
> I saw c..a..e today while I was getting my weekly supply from the girl that came after me. And when I looked at him, I was instantly reminded of the passionate love we used to make. And I missed it. I missed it bad.




UpUpAndAway6, living a life without passion is like only drinking water for the rest of your life. Yes, you'll live, but so fucking what? I'm so sorry to read this and sorrier to say my very deepest insides understand. *Save**Save**Save**Save*​


----------



## ShardHunter

You are one of the most hateful people I've ever met. If you think he's such a piece of shit, why did you have a child with him, you idiotic mangled asshair? And now, you treat both of them like corroded maggots? I want to wrap my bare fucking hands around your hateful throat and choke the hate out of you...and if I fail and you just politely die first, I'll raise him as my own and show him what REAL love looks like, you booger tissue. Jerk.


----------



## Erikmen

Oh dear, you were just perfect today. Please don't change back. Wish you'd tried harder..


----------



## agentprice

You really need to exercise, I don't want to live with a 300 pounder like your mom. And stop with the feminism bullshit! I can't stand arguing over every little thing because of your dumb pride I want to shove my cock in your mouth just to quiet you down! Also I want to have a 3 way with your friend you should just invite her into our bedroom instead of acting all shy.


----------



## Erikmen

I still love talking to you. Too bad both of us don't get along that well. Perhaps one day..


----------



## craigh2011

I always just say it to their face, lol.  This is why I have very few very close friends and very little stress.

You guys should try it.  Just let go and say any damned thing you like.  It's liberating.


----------



## Erikmen

^ I have tried it during most of my time and as a result my family is pretty hurt. And as for my colleagues to whom I used to speak out things that I thought to be genuinely honest, and as simple, honest, straightforwardly as they could be people did not stuck with me when I needed them most. I assume that when you have a life like some of us have, things become increasingly difficult when you try to keep being who you are at all times. 

I did win my 'sweat heart' due to my total honesty and I see myself surrounded by people I love. Not as many, but enough. Looking back I see It could have been much different, and at certain point I regret not being as diplomatic as I am now. Or believe I am presently. But you are right, it can be quite liberating.


----------



## ABetterWay

I am so tired of struggling with my physical health. I just want a chance to live a normal fucking life. I'm very intelligent. I'm talented. I'm ambitious, but who would know it? No one, because of the never fucking ending physical health struggle and the severe pain. I'm just so sick of it. Yeah I take drugs to knock the pain down enough to function. When I can. It's like night and day, when I have pain relief vs when I dont, isn't it? I'm a completely different person, because I can just do what I need to. I dont know how much more of this struggle I can take. I'm tired of feeling like a burden. I'm just so fed up beyond words. So frustrated. Sigh. God. Wake me up from this nightmare, tell me this is just a bad dream and not *my fucking actual life*. Are you KIDDING me?????????????? Holy FUCK. ENOUGH ALREADY. Life doesn't stop or pause when im sick and/or in severe pain....and I'm always one or the other, most often both. Oh my GOD please help me. Please. I feel so trapped. Trying not to lose hope. How many more years, I dont know. People need me, and I can barely take care of MYSELF. This is a formidible opponent. The only thing I've not been able to just CRUSH. Have mercy on me universe, if not for my own sake, then for those who need me. Please. Please. Please...


----------



## Erikmen

^^ As cliche as it may sound, you make your own path as you move forward. Good or bad ultimately depends on how you do it.  you can get by with whatever you set your mind to.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I'm falling in love with you.


----------



## cannablissss

I can't believe I trusted you. You pretty much met me and within a week I assume experienced what is known to be love at first sight. You practically begged me to go on a date with you and hang out with you and go to parties with you even though I was going to go regardless. I didn't have any affection towards you at first and then you grew on me slowly. I realized I liked you a lot in a months worth of time. You were so sweet most of the time and made me feel beautiful because you always reminded me every day and told me I made your days brighter. Better. Happier. You only saw me during my best times, really. During my worst times you would backlash everything I said and throw sarcaam back and forth with me. Sometimes it was funny and it cheered me up but most of the time it hurt my feelings because you seemed so serious and have a really shitty taste in words. I promise you that much. I cried at work twice because of you hurting my feelungs as I was under the assumption that you liked me. The plot twist was that you said you didn't date coworkers, then you fell for me harder than you expected. But you weren't prepared for me and time has proven that you never will be. You thought you could take me in fully and love me for just what you saw, but not all of me. You told me I was crazy and to commit myself to a psych ward and told me that medicine was a simple solution to my problems. It isn't and you will never understand because you think you have a perfect life. Your words prove that you're just a piece of shit. I let you in to some personal things and even started writing down little things about you so I would remember them. This was just supposed to be casual, I get that, but what's casual about you saying I like you a lot? You confuse me, because I don't know if you're done and if you ever will be. But I'm not leaving my job over you. So I'll just brush you off to the side and maybe you'll be around me so much that you'll try to talk to me again but this time it won't be easy. I always questioned if I was your one night stand, singing Dirty Little Secret by the All-American Rejects. But I suppose I have dirty little secrets about you too, so just try me. Fuck you for now.


----------



## Erikmen

Falling out of love with you. You want to live as if you were single but enjoy the benefits of being married.  Sex is just sex, specially under these circumstances.


----------



## assclass

do you even like me?

im tired of walking home after giving you weed thinking maybe we could hug, but ending up going home and punching myself in the head until i cry myself to sleep


----------



## simco

i'm starting to feel like you hate me more than you love me


----------



## Erikmen

^ Your words reflect precisely what I think when it comes to my own situation at the moment. 
I do think you hate me more than you love me. I don't know what has happened with us anymore.
And I'm so tired to be the one to always have to start and make it right again.


----------



## ABetterWay

re: the response to my post about health struggles: 
I was born with a connective tissue disorder. I know you meant well, and I keep myself in a good place mentally for the most part, but no amount if positive thinking will cure me. I'm well aware that I make my own path in life, which is why I fight for my health as best as I can and do the things I am able to to improve my health. I'm certainly not trying to be rude, as again, I know you meant well. But chronic illness and pain isn't wished away by happy thoughts. And again, I keep my mind right. I'm one of the happiest people I know. Ans kindness is monumentally important to me, always has been, and being chronically ill has only strengthened that sentiment for me. On my profile my favorite quote is "Be kind, for everyone you net is fighting a hard battle." I do my best to live this. Walking around on dislocated hips, having my hands swell to 3x their normal size from punched nerve ans blood vessels in my shoulders from constant sublux/dislocation isn't something I can smile away though. Instead, I keep a broad outlook on life, stay strong and positive, and constantly research and try new things to make myself better physically. Even within what I have, sone have it more mildly and some far worse than I do. I absolutely encourage the sick to be their own advocate and never giver up, search for ways to help themselves, and appreciate whats important in life. Hope this clears things up. Peace.


----------



## ABetterWay

Also, pain us only one of many many symptoms and bodily systems affected. Gastroparesis is one. Having apoor immune staten ans frequently suffering months long bots of pneumonia, etc. I'm not interested in listing pages of symptoms and related illnesses. I'm hoping this doesn't pick up steam bevause in a frustrated moment I write something here, meanwhile in my life I smile and am strong and there for my loved ones as best as I can be, though I wish I could more often be of better practical help. I dont wish to tell my entire story. This is a response to the person who responded to my post only.


----------



## Erikmen

^ So sorry to hear that. It's a real difficult thing you are going through. 
I do hope with all my heart that you feel better!


----------



## Hurhel

2minuteSnoots said:


> I love you more and more as the years pass by, I lucked up landing the best girl to spend my life with.. But if you were a man omg I would have beat the shit out of you so many times, lol. But I was raised right and will never lay a hand on you that wasn't gentle. I love you baby. But stop intentionally pissing me off so you can get rough sex


Dang rough sex is my favorite!
Maybe that's her turn on! 
Give it how she wants it!


----------



## Erikmen

Oh sht.! Sunday already!!
I was just getting started.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Don't start taking me for granted. I will cut your ass right off to save myself the pain if I have to.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm impressed how people are willing to jeopardize the longest relationships for so little. 
It's a force which unfortunately can be unconscious at times and that makes everything else become much more tricker to solve. 
If I don't know I have a problem how can I face it, right. Some relatives can be our worst friends sometimes.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I feel kinda pathetic that I lied and told you I'm seeing a friend later just because I don't want you to know I'm just sitting around while you're out of town. Oh well. Sometimes you have tell little white lies. I really do need a life outside of just going out with him. It's not good to rely only on one person. He has friends and a life. I don't. It's annoying, but I don't want friends. Haha I'm too tired. Oh Jeez...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Your texts seem more short and distant. And I'm not going to keep asking you questions to keep a conversation going. That is sickening and it makes me feel clingy when I have to fucking pull information out of you. If you don't tell me much detail, I'm not asking.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Honestly, I love you. You're the best I've ever had and I never ever thought it could get better. I thought my best sex was behind me, but it's not just about sex, you're wonderful.


----------



## ABetterWay

Erikmen said:


> ^ So sorry to hear that. It's a real difficult thing you are going through.
> I do hope with all my heart that you feel better!


Thank you, honey  May you be happy, well, peaceful, and liberated yourself  I see you posting around here now and then and you seem quite nice. Keep it up! Not enough nice people in this world, it seems like. Peace.


----------



## Erikmen

Thank you so much!


----------



## jaj6913

I don't love you anymore. I'm actually not sure that I was ever really, truly in love with you. You've been my best friend for 15 years, married for 11, and we have 3 beautiful sons together. But I'm not attracted to you in the least. I honestly don't like it when you try to get romantic or physical with me, kissing me, putting your arm around me, holding my hand, etc. I feel horrible for feeling that way, and I've been drowning myself in guilt and self-deprecation over this for years now, thinking there must be something wrong with me. So I've been doing a lot of self-reflection and trying to figure out why I feel this way, and it's because I don't respect you as a man. You are extremely self-centered, and you don't even realize it. Everything is about you - you never think about how anything will affect others, only yourself. When we have sex, it's to get you off, and then we're done. Even when you try to please me, it feels like it's out of obligation, not because you really, truly want to. And you act like you don't know what you're doing. It's like you're a giddy schoolboy getting his hands on a woman for the first time. It's embarrassing and a complete turn-off for me. I've gotten pretty good at faking being turned on, but it's all a big act. You don't turn me on. You haven't in a really long time. The only time I really enjoy sex with you (rarely) is when I think about someone else. You made me think there was something wrong with me because I had such a low sex drive, and even suggested I go see a doctor about it. But I knew my sex drive was there, I just didn't want it with you. I got so frustrated at a certain point, I thought I was going to completely disappear as a person, as a woman, as a human being, that I had to do something about it. 

All of your suspicions and fears are true. I've slept with 6 other guys this year. I HAD to experience something different, something new, to find out what I'm capable of and if I can actually enjoy sex. Some of them just a few times, some many, many times, and one is still ongoing. The first guy I slept with made me cum within minutes. Something you've never been able to do in 11 years of marriage. I have enjoyed every sing minute with these guys, and don't regret it for a second. I've learned a lot about myself in the process, and I now know that I have a very high sex drive. I like it really rough, and that's what gets me off the most. I can take a lot during sex, being slapped, taking a pounding in all holes, etc. That's what I need to get off. This slow, tender, love making just doesn't cut it. You are not capable of giving me what I need. It's just not in your personality to be like that. Even if I told you exactly what I want, it would be forced and fake. I need a strong, confident, forceful man to take me. You are none of that. If you were like that 5 years ago, I might have been able to come around and be turned on by you again. But it's too late now. I just don't want you to touch me. But I can't tell you any of that without completely crushing you. I still love you as the father of my kids and my best friend, and I will always want you as a part of my life, but I don't want to be married to you anymore. I've told you that, but I can never truly tell you why. I just can't do that to you. The only explanation you'll get is that we "grew apart" and I don't love you like that anymore, which is part of the truth, at least.


----------



## Erikmen

That's very strong jaj6913. To be fair it takes two to grow apart from each other. You haven't done it yourself and you shouldn't feel guilty. It's so frustrating when you have a relationship with self centered people. Especially when you feel you do everything you can to overcome the situation but you don't see the same happening at the other side. Having made you feel inferior or bad as a person and let you go on believing it's all part of who you are when there are no efforts from your partner may lead you to feel so down and in despair that you'll instinctively end up doing things to prove your own value. That's how the nature works in certain relationships. 

I'm also married for a long time and the one thing that keeps me far away is the fact that my wife has always blamed me for whatever doesn't work. It does not matter if it's something I said or another she has done. She never admits that sometimes you have to assume your own errors. Apologize and make peace again. She has always made me feel like I'm responsible for all the bad things it happens here. And I hate when that happens. We have often spoken about it even with a psychologist and the more I get frustrated more I distanced from her. In therapy she was asked if she ever felt that something went wrong because of her and that's when I knew something was clearly wrong because the answer was NEVER. That is she had never in 15 years done nothing wrong and all of the things that made us miserable falls on me. At the same time she wants everything but gives very little. 

She is the mother of my children and I truly love her for what we have accomplished together. For having to go through situations beyond normal and still being capable to get around it - however - as long as and only if I admit that I fail. When we were asked to change, I did everything I could, including stop using drugs, admitting my own problems and being always present for my children regardless ever since they were born. So, in the long run if I assume I am the reason of all bad things regardless if I have changed entirely who I used to be it would be okay. And I don't get it. I don't understand why someone cannot simply tell that "_this is my fault, sorry, let's move on."_ So either she is literally perfect or I'm not making myself clear. 

I'm sorry this is bringing so much strong feelings on you and that you feel guilty about feeling the way you feel. What I can tell you is that we can love our partners in different ways but we can't wait our lives for them to change. And know that this happens a lot, with so many different couples. What you have said is common. I feel bad that sexist feelings are still playing a major role in so many marriages but that's life. I hope you understand that you have a choice here. You can divorce and yes, you'll be in pain for years in order to find true happiness even if it's momentarily or you can remain married and hold to your hurt. It's an extremely difficult choice and most of the times we tend to believe things will get better. 

I'm happy you have shared this, that's a load off your shoulders to be able to express yourself and be that straight forward, knowing precisely who you are and have come in terms with yourself when it comes to know that you are not bad or not capable to do something. I can only imagine how tough and difficult it must have been to think you had a problem when it obviously wasn't all about you. 

I hope you come to terms with your partner as well as you did with yourself. From what I read you seem to be a very honest and decent person who has tried so many things and even under great frustration was capable to keep trying until you realized you are as important as the other part.


----------



## cannablissss

I just posted about you a couple of days ago, but here we are again. We made up, because I went crawling back to you, craving your attention. I apologized even though you were the one who needed to, I'm sorry but I just can't lose anyone else in my life no matter who did what wrong. I'm so confused but I'm doing it to myself. We hung out Thursday morning. It was nice. We had sex. Really, really good sex. You keep telling me that it'll get even better over time but that isn't what I'm keeping you around for. My happiness lies within you now, and I appreciate you. You say you appreciate me too, and you want to be together, but it can't be serious because you're waiting for someone on the other side of the world. What is going to become of us? I've been clean from cocaine for... months, I don't remember, but guess what. I bought some tonight, because of my emotions over you.


----------



## Erikmen

cannablissss said:


> I apologized even though you were the one who needed to, I'm sorry but I just can't lose anyone else in my life no matter who did what wrong.



I think I know what you mean by that. And I can relate to some of the things you have mentioned. 

It seems as if every time I make my mind about certain aspects of our life together my wife surprises me with something new and good. And that makes everything much more confusing. Not that I don't like it, but I feel it affects my judgement. 

Thank God I have my children who I can love and be loved freely without games. It's always transparent, real and they know they can count on me.


----------



## withlove

i love you and i  want more.


----------



## Erikmen

I was reading an old quote and remembered how cosy it is when people like you regardless of who you are, or simply because of who you are.

It says that _a friend is someone who knows all about you and still loves you. _

This is rare, really difficult to find someone willing to accept ourselves in its integrity. So we should probably want to hold to them as much as we can.


----------



## ABetterWay

Oh my GOD you fucking dipshit LET ME FUCKING SLEEP. What the FUCK IS WRONG WITH YOU?????


----------



## Erikmen

What's going on with all of us ?? Life sucks sometimes we just have to move on to a better and greater opportunity!

Wish you the best for 2017. We are here for you!


----------



## ABetterWay

Lol


----------



## Speed King

In a happy way, " I'm going to crucify you in court"


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

It's like pulling teeth when texting him! This bothers me, but I have to let it go I guess. Things are always better in person, but when it comes to texting/talking, I'm sick of making all the conversation. Maybe I just need more of a life. Somehow...


----------



## Erikmen

I'm so tired I could sleep for a week.  Stressed, hoping that 2016 finishes fast, like today!!


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

What's wrong with you? Why are you so angry? Why can't you have a normal conversation with me? Can't you see it's ending? Or is that why you're acting out?


----------



## Erikmen

Why have you changed so much? Why are you suddenly so independent and so powerful, so to speak. You seem to be irritated all the time. 
You don't miss chance to make sharp, ironic critiques. Why?


----------



## azazel_5

Pretty_Diamonds said:


> What's wrong with you? Why are you so angry? Why can't you have a normal conversation with me? Can't you see it's ending? Or is that why you're acting out?



Damn sound like somthin my wife would say word for word....id have to tell her its cause i gave u everything and u do me like that to get your fix ...angels really truly do fall from grace everyday but never thought ud be one of them...


----------



## Erikmen

^ I had the same thought.. sure, my wife could have said it to me even if I wasn't angry at all.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

If your relationship isn't working out, listen to that small voice inside. Ask yourself if you need to continue on with the relationship or if you need to let it go. Sometimes we outgrow people in our lives and it's time to move on. You have to be sensitive enough to know when it's time to change. Someone new and better will come along. Trust me. So never cling to someone because you are afraid of being alone. You are never alone. Some doors close in order for something fantastic to come your way.


----------



## Erikmen

^ So true. Enlightening.


----------



## withlove

I miss you so much, but I haven't cried since I stopped talking to you.


----------



## achat

I really like hanging out with you. But I don't care about how much you love your dad when we are on a date or hanging out.


----------



## RedLeader

I think we both understand that polyamory and independence is not the real reason that you won't seriously commit to me.  It's because I don't have the income or social status that you want at this point of your life.  And whatever, I mean we have good sex and fun times and I don't want that to cease.  I just wish you had the maturity to tell me the truth.


----------



## ABetterWay

Seriously, I might be a very nice person, but I'm definitely not:
*stupid
*weak
*a pushover/doormat
*unaware of all of your manipulative, selfish natures

Nor am I the type of person who does nice things because I'm desperate to be liked (i have NEVER had that problem, thank goodness, for it must be exhausting not to be comfortable and confident enough to constantly worry and base your self worth on others opinions! Ugh!), nor am I afraid of confrontation.

Really cracks me up that you all think youre so subtle,.clever, and slick, that I can't see right through you. I just try to live my values, thats all. I do occasionally say things like,"You know I'm not stupid, right? I see what youre doing." Etc. But I get the feeling you dont think I'll ever straight up blow up and scream that I've had enough.

Youre right, you know. I probably won't. I don't enjoy acting like a complete lunatic, and rarely engage in screaming because I'd rather just walk away and leave you behind. You know damn well what the reason is, I even gave calm and polite warnings along the way. 

I don't do nice things to get a pat on the back. Nor to be told how great I am. In fact, there are plenty of nice things I've done for you guys that you aren't even aware of - exactly BECAUSE I.don't do it to be praised, but rather, just for the sake of being nice. I've always, since I was a toddler, been that way... Believing that kindness and compassion are incredibly important, and I take pride in my heart. But just because my heart is soft doesn't mean my mind is.

So, yeah, it's highly unlikely I'll tell you off. But don't go mistaking that for me being weak or afraid. It's just not worth it. I don't feel I should have to spell out simple courtesy to fully grown adults. You should know. I chose the more polite route so as not to mortify you, by calmly reminding you I'm not stupid or weak and have no ulterior motives. You were warned. You just didn't think I'd eventually just.....

....stop having you in my life.

My kindest friends are people I cherish and wouldn't dream of taking advantage of. Taking advantage of people who have your back is sickening to me.

If you chose to place youre greed and selfishness over having a true friend like me, your loss. 

I'm moving on.

Surprised, eh?

Guess you should've listened when I said you were misjudging me.

Turns out I'm not into drama, and if several gentle, but clear, warnings weren't enough to get through to you, I'm not really interested in screaming drama. I'd rather just spend my energy and heart on others who appreciate it and me for who and what I am.

Because I ain't half bad. 

Now stop asking me for favors. Practically daily, often several times daily.

Not responding to you should be a clue you can figure out. But youre so wrapped up in your selfishness, you seem to still think I'm gonna keep being treated with zero consideration.

Yeah..... Nope.


----------



## Erikmen

Time for healing while you are are elsewhere. We all would benefit from this level of separation. It's feels lighter and good.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I keep thinking of Sheryl Crow's song "Are You Strong Enough to Be My Man?" You have to be strong to be my man. I date interracially in a segregated state. I have been called racial slurs before in the past, it is not easy. I do not take it as defeat, I just keep going because I know what I want. 

All I ask is do NOT take my kindness for weakness! I go into relationships with an open heart and I'm not bitter. If you start to think you can take me for granted, you have another thing coming! I will NOT start chasing you. If it comes down to it, I will let you walk away. If you do, you are not the right one for me. God is still on the throne and someone new and better will step up and be the man you could not be. So I'm kinda begging you to try me because when I see signs you're backing away, I'm just going to dust you off and keep going.


----------



## Erikmen

Feeling good with or without you ..


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ Excellent.

I'm realizing I don't actually know what you could be up to. You could still be seeking other women on a site for all I know, even though in the past, you told me you're not. You made me feel like I'm the only one you've had this kind of connection with. Maybe I'm trusting you too soon. Can't worry about it. I just know I'm not chasing you. What will be will be. I could be overreacting, but I can't put my full trust in you yet. People are capable of anything. I know my heart and when I say you are the only one I'm seeing, that's what I truly mean.

Another thing is if I'm not feeling a full connection anymore, I would rather tell a person instead of dragging them along. 

People are cowards or don't want to hurt your feelings and would rather slowly back off or make up excuses, giving false hope. It's lame. 

None of this could actually be happening, but I wouldn't be surprised. lol Just a good reminder for me to question things sometimes...It's in God's hands anyway.


----------



## Asclepius

Why would I be typing here when I enjoy telling you to your face what I already told you (random person) because it sets me free.
Oh, yep, i'm bored and drunk.
...enjoy reading other peoples unfulfilled repressed desires - like the sad, bored perv that I am.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Interesting Asclepius. 

I don't perceive you as a sad, bored perv. There is another side of you which is good and better. Suggest you focus on that side instead.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I'm learning about patience from you so that's good in the bigger picture. You were really kind and patient with me when I wasn't feeling well before so I'm going to remember that and give you the time you need to feel better.

Plus, I'm an introvert. God knows I love space anyway. hehe

In dating situations, it's easy to let insecurities and ego cloud judgment so I'm glad I can see things with a bit more clarity now.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Very interesting insights about your dating situations It seems you spot on your own issues making it easier to resolve them.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Erikmen said:


> ^ Very interesting insights about your dating situations It seems you spot on your own issues making it easier to resolve them.



Thank you! It's helping to search myself and question my behavior at times. Still learning!


----------



## Hybrid-

If there would be no legal consequences for blowing your head off with a 12 bore shotgun, I would.


----------



## tathra

i could easily see myself falling for you, but even though we've known each other for so long and have been trying to get with each other for many years, it still feels like its a bit too soon to tell you, because i dont want to let you slip away again like you did years ago.


----------



## ABetterWay

2017, here I come! Fuck all of you bitches and assholes that need to be told, as adults, how not to act or treat people. I gently and politely warned you all, and I wasnt kidding.  You thought I was? Heh. No more room in my life for jerks. I know you all mistook my kindness for weakness, stupidity, etc, but I'm just nice for the sake of it. 

Psychologically, I'm a ninja compared to you little dopes. I always saw through you. I believe in redemption and chances, which I gave. And now I'm done. You can either take a good long look.at yourselves and emerge with respect for me and my time, or, you can find someone else to bullshit. Surprised that I wasnt afraid of confrontation? You shouldn't be. 

If you hadn't been so wrapped up in your selfishness and greed, you'd have seen it. Now you do. I told you: I'm nice....until I'm not there anymore. 

Later, shitheads! 2017 is the year I live the best version of my life possible, and I got NO time or patience for users, games, manipulations, and all the other crap you thrive on. 

I'm a happy person. You could be, too. I still wish you all the best. Not just for your sakes, but those who suffer you.

But, it's time to take my power back, and give my kindness, time, and attention to those who appreciate it and are considerate in return. I know plenty of people like this, and they are the ones I will be spending my energy on. 

Peace!


----------



## Hurhel

In 2016 I had sex twice with my husband!
He's 44
I'm 41 
A sexless marriage is considered by having less than 10 sex acts a year!
It's pathetic really!
My husband wants another kid!!?!?!
Is he outta his fucking mind??
I told him well you gotta get it up in order To make a baby !! Timed sex not just 
sex  when your in the mood.
He's confused that's for sure!
I ain't doing shit! No more babies for you husband of mine! You don't even help with the one we have now!


----------



## Erikmen

I'm so tired of you and your accusations. You admit nothing, you think you are well and beyond the rest of us but only you can't see this is not true. I hope you realise that soon.


----------



## Speed King

Dude, your a grown up. Quit being an asshole.


----------



## Erikmen

Whenever I try to talk to you it seems you get so nervous and lose it. I mean, how much longer is this going to take?
It's impossible to talk, you don't text me back, your colleagues are angry at you. Until when you want to play this game? 
I cannot represent you for so much longer, you think I can but I hope you know that I'm serious.


----------



## ABetterWay

Hurhel, I'm in a similar situation. I dont even know that I want to have sex with him anymore. I'm sorry youre going through that. It is painful and confusing and just.....shitty. Xo


----------



## Erikmen

Just be yourself, people will hate you for that but at least you are being honest.


----------



## cduggles

You're unbelievable. It astounds me how hypocritical you are. Communication works both ways. So do apologies.
You're the cheerleader for communicating when YOU don't understand something, and I wish you had just not replied, but you did, so what do you not understand now or what do I  need to apologize for, or what is wrong with your feelings? I have never talked so much about feelings with anyone and I am female. it's insane. Just man up and say what you have to say. In case you missed it, I've already been the bigger person. And not just this time.


----------



## Erikmen

I hate how some people makes us feel. How can't we just say no to the irritating emotions it triggers in ourselves. I love that saying that you are the only one that can allow people to offend you but sometimes it simply doesn't work and you end up hurt anyway.


----------



## cduggles

^^It's weird because you can't choose who they are. I blame PAWS. Normally this would have been very different.


----------



## lemmon

I AM NOT SCHIZOPHRENIC, humans are killers unless vegetarians.


----------



## Erikmen

cduggles said:


> ^^It's weird because you can't choose who they are. I blame PAWS. Normally this would have been very different.



True.


----------



## ABetterWay

I WILL BE LIBERATED.

I will heal.

I will emerge so much stronger.

I will be whole.

I will then be able to guide others in pain, even better than I already can, a gift I've always been humbly blessed with, and grateful for.

You just abused me. But I'm ok.

Because I'm worth so much more. And I will escape. I will overcome, heal, and live my best life.

Decades of pathological narcissists ain't got nothin on me. 

I'm so strong 

I'm worthy and I'm self assured.

And oh no, thats not a dirty word 

(points if you get the reference lol)

And anyone reading this, YOU GOT THIS TOO.

Peace and love. Xoxoxoxo


----------



## tathra

I want to be able to rely on you, to ask you to help me with some things in struggling with, but I'm so scared of losing you again that i feel like i can't show you any weakness or instability or anything except the best parts of myself.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You were just someone to have fun with for the past couple of nights. Maybe I danced with the devil. I can't tell what's worse, meeting someone and having fun only for it to go nowhere or being completely alone? 

I am too far gone for dating. I can't keep up with anyone anyway, even if it were the right person.


----------



## theredgiant

I don't want to have sex....I just want to bind your hands and feet and spank you for 5 minutes then lick you until you lose your voice


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I decided I'm going to keep seeing you. You're not a bad person. You have a way of joking that's kinda biting sometimes, but it keeps me on my toes. There are no "love" feelings, it's just naughty, naughty sex and we do go out too. So at least we're friends with benefits. That's good to have right now.


----------



## My3sons

We are just friends and have been just friends for months.  When we are awake and you try to have sex with me I say NO.  What makes you think I am saying yes when I am sleeping?  I am so upset and disgusted by what you did.  When we were more than friends I told you to never touch me while I am asleep.  I explained how violating it is to wake up to your fingers in my pussy.  How dare you do that again?  I had enough of your high pressure for sex.  We are friends and will never be more.  I cannot believe what I woke up to.  I just pretended to sleep through the rest because I was so paralysed with disgust and discomfort that I didn't  know what to do.  I know you know  why I am upset with you.  Two days later you try again?  I say no we are just friends.  You wait until I am asleep and try to fuck me again?  This time I found my voice and said stop.  I'm glad you were gone by the time I woke up the next morning.  I'm glad I haven't heard from you in 3 days.  You know I don't like confrontation and talking about what you did and tried to do again is the last thing I want to do.  But I know that you know what's wrong.  Are you ashamed?  How are you even turned on?  You know that you violated me and left me feeling molested.  I hope  it was worth it.


----------



## gmlifer

I will find you. The only reason I can't say anything to your face is because you hide like a bitch coward. I will find you and I will hurt you. There is a special place in hell for thieves.


----------



## Erikmen

I wanted to trust you, I really do, but you make that so difficult for me.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Ok. Your last texts to me proved you're insane and I should have nothing more to do with you. I also had dreams last night about demon spirits having sex with me. Now I am positive they are connected to you. I will not be seeing you this weekend or ever. You are demonic. You say fucked up shit. Thanks for revealing yourself.


----------



## unearthlyn

i know you're cheating on me but the dope is too good for me to confront you


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I have moved on basically, but just know you're a lying cunt and you can go to hell.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The guy who makes demonic references wanted to pick me up last night, no thanks. Maybe these experiences are telling me to stop dating now. There are nothing but weirdos and losers coming onto me.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

At least I didn't lead you on and I had the balls today to tell you we shouldn't see each other again. Not only do you scare me, but the way you "joke" is so childish and stupid. You have a lot of growing up to do. Then again, you are young. I forget. Still. Very immature even for your age.


----------



## ABetterWay

I want to quit.

So many fucking obstacles.

It's overwhelming.

I have to do this, though.

I'm scared.


----------



## ABetterWay

My3sons said:


> We are just friends and have been just friends for months.  When we are awake and you try to have sex with me I say NO.  What makes you think I am saying yes when I am sleeping?  I am so upset and disgusted by what you did.  When we were more than friends I told you to never touch me while I am asleep.  I explained how violating it is to wake up to your fingers in my pussy.  How dare you do that again?  I had enough of your high pressure for sex.  We are friends and will never be more.  I cannot believe what I woke up to.  I just pretended to sleep through the rest because I was so paralysed with disgust and discomfort that I didn't  know what to do.  I know you know  why I am upset with you.  Two days later you try again?  I say no we are just friends.  You wait until I am asleep and try to fuck me again?  This time I found my voice and said stop.  I'm glad you were gone by the time I woke up the next morning.  I'm glad I haven't heard from you in 3 days.  You know I don't like confrontation and talking about what you did and tried to do again is the last thing I want to do.  But I know that you know what's wrong.  Are you ashamed?  How are you even turned on?  You know that you violated me and left me feeling molested.  I hope  it was worth it.


 
Get the fuck away fron this lunatic, sweetheart.

I'm sorry you went through that.

No contact. Dont allow pieces of shit that don't understand boundaries into your life. What a fucking asshole. Fuck him. 

You are worthy of better.

You are important, loved, valuable, and you deserve better. 

Much love xoxoxoxo


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ You're right and that's basically the definition of rape. He needs to be locked away somewhere. Douchebag. I'm so done with guys now, I'm going to be celibate. The quality of men are really low. It's going to feel lonely at times, but I'd rather feel that way instead of giving myself away to someone unworthy. And most importantly, thank you God for removing unworthy people out of my life! Good riddance!


----------



## gmlifer

Fuck you!


----------



## Erikmen

I do appreciate your comments and concerns, but that does not change my opinion.


----------



## cduggles

If you had any idea what you do to me, really, inside, you wouldn't be such a wretched person. Or you'd have to face the fact that you are one. Coward.


----------



## Isobel

I'm tired of pretending to be strong all the time, can I cry on your shoulder one more time? . I'm scared you'll say no.


----------



## gmlifer

I'll never stop looking for you


----------



## Erikmen

I'm tired of trying to be nice to people I shouldn't be.


----------



## cduggles

Even though I'm going to lie, I missed you.


----------



## Erikmen

I wish you knew how valuable you are. If you feel 'insulted' it's only because you don't know yourself.


----------



## tathra

Even 7 years after we first told one another that we wanted each other, and even though this is the second time in those seven years you've come to me so we could be together, i still don't understand what you see in me.  I'm not going to complain or argue with you about it, but it certainly keeps my abandonment issues and insecurities acting up, worried that i might do something wrong and lose you again, because i can't help but feel like i don't deserve somebody as amazing as you.


----------



## cduggles

I'm always surprised you see right through me... and usually happy.


----------



## ABetterWay

Erikmen said:


> I'm tired of trying to be nice to people I shouldn't be.



I might be completely off track and wrong here, but just given the nature of the things you write in this thread, i can't help but wonder if perhaps there are narcissists/cluster B personality disordered people in your life, and if perhaps one or both of your parents (or just someone who was influential in your life growing up) suffer(ed) from narcissism/cluster B disorder(s).

To find out if there might be some validity to my hunch, you might try going on Youtube and watching some videos on Narcissists. See if any of the behaviors sound familiar. 

If indeed your exposure to narcissists/similarly disordered persons began when you were quite young, this may be why you attract seemingly apathetic types, and why you have trouble setting boundaries that are healthy and good for you.

I sure hope I'm completely wrong, as dealing with narcissists can be a nightmare unless and until you become educated and aware of what exactly is going on with them, and how they make you feel crazy.

But, if you listen yio several videos on these types of abusive people (& know that there are both "overt" and "covert" narcissists - the overt type may be easier to spot because they typically can't help themselves from constantly and loudly proclaiming how incredible they believe they are {though this is all bullshit, really, as narcs are actually incredibly insecure and create a False Self via grandiose delusions to compensate for their feelings of inadequacy}, but the covert types can be harder to spot to the untrained eye, as they are well aware of what others think of them, and their Image is important yio them, so they are far mote manipulative, sneaky, and insidious with the ways they put you down.... The covert type can often be very abusive to you, and yet, to others looking in from the outside,  due to the covert narcs methods, these outsiders might believe YOU to be the abusive one, and believe that the narc is a victim!!!! Talk about a mind-fuck!!!!)

Anyway, search youtube for phrases like "narcossists", and the word "narcissist" plus words like "gaslighting, triangulation, covert, abuse, smear campaign, manipulation, slander, scapegoat, codependent, projection, silent treatment" etc. 

That should be a good start.

If you find yourself enthusiastically boding in agreement at what they talk about in the videos....you may want to investigate more deeply, to see if this is the true core issue of whats going on in your life.

Those raised by narcs may turn out to be narcs themselves, they may become the scapegoat of the family ("narcissist scapegoat" & "narcissistic supply" are also two FANTASTIC terms to search on youtube), they may go no contact with the family, they may suffer for years while bring blamed and slandered and be confused, etc.

It's worth looking into, even if the chance if only remote.

Because if you ARE surrounded by narcs and the like, learning about it will make things CRYSTAL CLEAR to you, and may save you YEARS of HELL.

Good luck, and as I stated, I really hope I'm wrong :/

Peace.


----------



## ABetterWay

In fact, anyone on this thread who tends to attract abusive/apathetic/manipulative/selfish/lying/slanderous/etc types may want to research narcissists.

Those with severe abandonment issues that cannot be otherwise explained by an event or experience might also benefit from researching narcs, because, for example, if raised by a narcissist, these people will withdraw their "love"for you/will "disown" you whwmb you dint play along with their abuse and control.

I felt this important to bring up simply because many times, the kind of abuse narcs and the like dish out is very subtle, manipulative, "crazy-making"etc, and because of this, the young victims grow up having little confidence in themselves, little trust in their own judgement/perceptions/opinions, etc, have trouble setting healthy boundaries amd be used by people as a result, and much more. 

With this site bring geared toward people using drugs, and this thread in particular being FILLED with people talking about bring terribly mistreated and abused, the odds of at least some of these situations having narcissists and similar types as the core issue could quite a bit higher than average, as compared to other types of forums/sites geared toward different topics.

This type of abuse can be obvious or not depending on whether the abusive narc is the overt or covert type; the latter especially can leave you very confused, with you FEELING CLEARLY ABUSED, but sometimes unable to pinpoint exactly why.

In fact, bring raised by these types will often lead to drug abuse for certain types of people who habe been victimized in this way. There feels like there's some vague ocean of pain swirling insider of you, and you don't *quite* understand why. Watch yourself - after exposure to certain persons, do you run off to do drugs?

One last but EXTREMELY IMPORTANT THING:

If, in fact, you have/are dealt with/dealing with such types, BE CAREFUL. Some of these people can be quite dangerous. EDUCATE THE SHIT OUT OF YOURSELF before making any moves. Some narcs - not all, though some argue that yes, all narcs - are socio/psycho-psyhs. If you dint break away from them carefully (ideally, with the help of a counselor who is VERY FAMILIAR with/specializes in narcissists and narcissistic abuse), as some of these abusers will seek revenge - from violence to life-altering smear-campaigns and slander. Be safe.

Wishing you all peace. XO


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The thing I fear is sociopaths. I was getting that sociopath vibe from the last guy I fooled around with so I walked away. He seemed to lack empathy and came off as dangerous. 
I wished him well and told him I also have issues to deal with (which is true). 

When you get a scary/creeped out vibe, break it off politely and run!


----------



## D's

do you have aids or hep c?

(theres a mandatory hepc / aids meeting at where i'm at, and i hear she goes to that meeting).


----------



## Erikmen

CoastTwoCoast said:


> When you get a scary/creeped out vibe, break it off politely and run!



I once literally yelled when I felt that was the only way for me not to go away with someone that was about to put my life in danger. Negative vibs are indeed quite important as well as your instincts. You're right about being as diplomatic as possible until your find you way out.


----------



## ABetterWay

Absolutely.... Diplomacy us your friend when faced with sociopaths, psychopaths, narcissists, etc..... Then gtfo lol.

It's a tight rope walk.... Very tense, one wrong move and down you go....


----------



## ABetterWay

This upcoming weekend might be a nightmare..... I sure hope not.... My body is so worn out, and my mind is so very tired. Please, God, help me make it through. So that I can move on to bigger and better things. I now know I'm capable of these things. I used to know logically only, but now I understand it in my soul. Please.... Bless me with help making the right choices, with strength, and to not forget why this is all worth it.


----------



## Erikmen

ABetterWay said:


> This upcoming weekend might be a nightmare..... I sure hope not.... My body is so worn out, and my mind is so very tired. Please, God, help me make it through. So that I can move on to bigger and better things. I now know I'm capable of these things. I used to know logically only, but now I understand it in my soul. Please.... Bless me with help making the right choices, with strength, and to not forget why this is all worth it.



It seems you have already earned this! Whatever that is, you can do it!


----------



## oh_yeah

"You're a cunt and I don't want to see you again." What I said: fuck all. Just dropped him out.


----------



## ABetterWay

Erikmen said:


> It seems you have already earned this! Whatever that is, you can do it!


Thank you so much.  :-*

I hope you are well. Xo


----------



## dicko89

take it up the ass bitch!


----------



## gmlifer

dicko89 said:


> take it up the ass bitch!



I'll second this motion!


----------



## ABetterWay

C, I miss you so much. I love you. I can't believe......that you killed yourself.....

I can't accept that you are gone....

There was a potentially beautiful future....

If I could go back I'd do so many things differently. Maybe it wouldn't have prevented this. 

But who knows.

Im in pain. I'm not mad at you. I have so many unanswered questions and always will.

I think I just lost the love of my life . I've lost someone else like this and of course all kinds of thoughts go through your mind.

But this....is different.

This isn't me being unrealistic, in denial of things, this isn't me idealizing anything. 

This is the truth I will hold in my heart until I embrace you again in Light.

I can't wait.

Please....don't stop visiting me. I know when you are around.

And I'm so grateful.
Be in Peace. Your smile....oh my, just the sweetest, most beautiful, shy, with a hint of mischief. 

I loved you then.

I lover you now.

Please help me accept it.

But don't stop coming to me. I can't lose you again.

Rest in peace and be liberated, my Love. What I wouldn't give to put my entire soul into one last kiss with you. Just so you knew.

Xoxoxo


----------



## Konvikt

ABetterWay said:


> C, I miss you so much. I love you. I can't believe......that you killed yourself.....
> 
> I can't accept that you are gone....
> 
> There was a potentially beautiful future....
> 
> If I could go back I'd do so many things differently. Maybe it wouldn't have prevented this.
> 
> But who knows.
> 
> Im in pain. I'm not mad at you. I have so many unanswered questions and always will.
> 
> I think I just lost the love of my life . I've lost someone else like this and of course all kinds of thoughts go through your mind.
> 
> But this....is different.
> 
> This isn't me being unrealistic, in denial of things, this isn't me idealizing anything.
> 
> This is the truth I will hold in my heart until I embrace you again in Light.
> 
> I can't wait.
> 
> Please....don't stop visiting me. I know when you are around.
> 
> And I'm so grateful.
> Be in Peace. Your smile....oh my, just the sweetest, most beautiful, shy, with a hint of mischief.
> 
> I loved you then.
> 
> I lover you now.
> 
> Please help me accept it.
> 
> But don't stop coming to me. I can't lose you again.
> 
> Rest in peace and be liberated, my Love. What I wouldn't give to put my entire soul into one last kiss with you. Just so you knew.
> 
> Xoxoxo


 

oh....my......this......heartbreaking


----------



## Erikmen

@ABetterWay,

I'm sorry you are going through so much pain and if I could only tell that this gets better. In a way I believe it does. With time. You don't forget but you get used to the pain and from what I know you'll be reminded of the love and the tragedy but not as often, not as heavily, not as painful as it's now. My hopes that you can deal with such a loss and come to terms with your longing so both of you will move in slightly different directions, although you will always be with that love encrypted in your heart.


----------



## ABetterWay

Thanks to both of you.

Theres so much moire to the story. I don't even feel like I have the "right" to feel like I do. We had not been in contact for quite some time. Long, sad, messed up story. 

Suffice it to say.... I wish I could go back and that things had been different. 

But I can't.

Thanks again. 

Peace to you guys, & may your suffering be alleviated, may you be liberated.

Xoxo


----------



## Erikmen

^  Anytime.

 I miss you, I wish I knew where you were heading to.


----------



## gmlifer

It really sucks that you have put me in this position. I want to let you off the hook but years of you doing nothing and not contributing has put us where we are now.


----------



## Kl519

I just want to know what is going on...I can only guess and it's frustrating.  I can't tell if it is or if people are just playing along.  =/

If there is ONE right thing to do, I would like for it to be known because I DO NOT KNOW WHAT THAT MAY BE HERE.

Umm...thanks.  I'll try to be happy, I guess...I hope you are and I am glad that you're back again.


----------



## Erikmen

I believe you just want to hear what you want. You can't see it under another perspective. It's frustrating.


----------



## Kl519

I would love to hear any other perspective tbh.

Edit: It's fine.  I'm out now.


----------



## Erikmen

In most of the time some of us have to be okay and less anxious (at work or at home) when we decide to be happy instead of being right.


----------



## Kl519

I see.  As long as I'm not..._ _ _   _ _ _ _ _.



Yes.  Everyday.  It's long term.


----------



## Erikmen

Unfortunately the break is over. Back to work seems right now like a nightmare. I was just starting. Oh well..


----------



## qsbl

Hi A,

I can't believe I am writing this letter of a goodbye to you. I never thought after everything we went through what I lost it would come down to this.

You blame me for everything and I had a huge part of what went wrong in our relationship. You did not for a minute take a step back and realize the shit I went through.

Lets start with M. Yes A you are right. I wanted to have a threesome with you and your friend Sam. I don’t fancy Sam and not for one minute was attracted to her. I was attracted to the idea of you and Sam sleeping together which you told me you did. As a guy this turned me on and I wanted a threesome with her. Not because its Sam its because you fancied her and you went into detail with the things you did with her. This turned me on, Sam could have been any girl.

When I suggested a trip to M part of me was edging the threesome idea on. When you said its not a good idea I agreed and I found alternative places to visit for our weekend trip. 
You then said no lets do M.

When we got to M not once I suggested meeting your friend but you did and we did. I said lets go to the strip club for a laugh before we met your friend or you suggesting to meet your friend.

We was all drunk and you wanted to go strip club so badly. Yes I was the man two good looking girls in the club, you both dancing and winding and grinding now in a strip club.

I said strip club is not a good idea you was upset and I took you because you started moaning.

Yes we are all Horney and we fucked together. You went of crying and couldn’t handle it. You blame me till this day me putting the idea in your head. I hope you see one day it’s a joint responsivity.

Now B….I didn’t fuck the random girl you brought back A I promise from what I remember. Why did you bring a random girl back on our weekend away in B? You know I am on a threesome you bringing her back is suggesting it not? 

You think I was not hurt when I got kicked out but you stayed in the club kissing a random girl?

Now we got over this did we not? You know deep down we did. We lived together for three months.

A I’m not going to go into detail here. I fought for us with my family. You know I am Pakistani / Muslim my parents beat me up. I had to run away from home because they never accepted you. They were racist. A I ran out of money and I was too scared to go home.

I just wanted you, and do everything with you. Money was my shortfall so I did what I did. A I was paying £160ish a day to stay in a hotel. Did you not for a moment sit back and force me to go home even though I was scared?

Money fucked me up because I could not afford it…could you not see that? Could you not see I was spending over £1,000 a week on a hotel excluding travel and food?

Did you use me? I know you didn’t and we was in love A I know we was. But common part of you didn’t want to help me fix things?

A you didn’t even give me a chance with the money. You really didn’t you lied to me about Jack. Christmas New Years and the whole of January was a hard month for me. I called Samaritans every night I was drinking and taking any drug I could get hold off. 

I paid an escort £300 to be my friend for the night and have drinks with me at a bar…not to have sex. So I could feel safe when I found you and jack went away.

Do you not see? All my friends and family ties were broken down because I went out with you because of the difference in culture and religion. I did that because I love you and thought this was us and us forever. You say I thought for this freedom because I should be able to choose who I go out with.

Princess…….No one would drop their friends and family for a girl. Really I would have never done that but you was different for a man to do that for a female…it shows something. Did you ever take a step back think about it? Deep down I know you didn’t. I paid for friends with an escort who ended up robbing me. Seriously A?
I don’t hate you anymore. I love you and always will. I hope one day you realize A home fucked me up. But you didn’t have to tear up my heart and go off with another man.

I hope your happy. I hope this man is the one. I hope when you do realize you found someone better. Because getting back with you even after 1 year you sleeping with another man is something I can never do.

Love you lots,
Q


----------



## Kl519

^Damn, that's a lot of shit.


My first world problems: aim has been compromised except on my laptop, but I contacted them for help.  I guess I'll have to call.  x_x

Just fought with my gf, but it's okay now.

Have hw, and reading to do.

GL.  I'm glad my problems are somewhat normalized now...

The Irony: I will have to post here now.  Congrats whoever did it.  =P

Edit: As in good job for getting it handed back to you right here.  

Karma is true.  That's why it's karma.


----------



## Don Luigi

Happy birthday.

Cunt


----------



## tathra

Every day it gets harder and harder to be apart from you.  Whether you're ready or not, I'm going to have to say something soon because i want to spend every day together with you, or at least every weekend instead of every other, until you're ready to let me know what it is that you want, whether its to have something more serious or something more casual.  I know that you'll come around at your own pace, but after waiting so many years, i don't want to wait any longer.


----------



## Erikmen

tathra said:


> Every day it gets harder and harder to be apart from you.



I was just going to say something pretty much alike when I've read what you have written above. 
That longing feeling we have sometimes makes me so alive.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

"Did you know? Could you tell you were the only one that I ever loved? Now everything's so wrong."


----------



## w01fg4ng

wake up


----------



## Erikmen

I want you to be happy.


----------



## SKR

To my friends and family, I hate who I am now and keep myself away from all of you as much as I can. I'm a selfish, self centered drug dependent basket case.... to the teachers that discouraged me from bothering to try because I was a failure and would ' Amount to nothing' you were wrong, I proved you wrong and then through circumstance, weakness, bad health and even worse choices I have proved you right. You may now all rest easy knowing that I've reached my potential as you all said I would.

P.S - I used to earn much more than you teachers did when I was 17 yrs old, I mostly gave it away to my "friends" as teachers quite obviously don't understand how to generate wealth and the education system is designed to prepare its students to become employees and get a job to ensure you pay maximum tax to a Goverment that uses its citizens as collateral in order to borrow impossible amounts of money from the banks - their masters. 

Your Government and its many arms like the Police force and Customs are private companies as are all of us who are traded on the the New York stock exchange. That's why you're Goverment requires your parents to register your Birth so a birth certificate can be created. Your Government creates a company using your name so that it can do business with you. Anytime you see your names in all CAPS (on your bills for example) that is you in your capacity as a company of which you should appoint yourself Director, that company is not you as a physical or spiritual being described as a "soul" under common law iirc.... but we are dealt with under Amiralty Maritime Law which is "The law of the sea" hence all the nautical terms used in life especially the courts, but terms like "Birth" and a "Birth certificate" are such nautical terms. 

Due to our lack of knowledge we often allow our Government and it's assumed services like the Police to illegally (immorally) fine, detain and deal with us, control us through The Tax Ofiice, but they are taxing, fining and taking you as the company to court (your name in all Caps). If you end up in court you have already lost, you must establish yourself as the Director of your company by way of a letter to the court and include a question asking them to prove who they are and that they are the sovereign nation they claim to be and not a private company traded on the stock exchange. They can't prove it and there is a law that is supposed to give you the right to not appear if they do not respond to your letter and provide the proof of who they are within, from memory, something like 10 working days. 

I think under common law (law of the land) it states that you waived your rights and are 'not of sound mind' if you request a lawyer or solicitor to represent you. You don't want to ever go to court, which is a sporting term, like tennis you use a racquet on a court and our courts are exactly that - a racket and a money making business.

Teach that in schools. Admiralty Maritime Law...... that's what is applied to us, it's really corporate law cos your name in all CAPS is a company of which you need to appoint yourself director.

We've been scammed, surprise surprise.


----------



## Kl519

It's better than doing nothing.


----------



## SwampFox56

The kindness of a friend was all that was needed to light a fire under my ass. Thank you. And whatever I said in the Hospital? Please know that I was not in my right mind. Nor do I remember anything I said to you under the influence of _Alice_.


----------



## cannablissss

This girl lives in another country, she will never love you as strongly as I will. Get her out of the way, so we can move forward. I'm ready to begin my life with you in the right direction. I can not only take care of myself, but you can take care of me as well. And vice versa. She isn't coming back, and I will show you what love is. Please stop hurting me by letting her words get to your head. I love you, she doesn't.


----------



## zzITCHY420zz

i hope you are good.


----------



## Asclepius

My3sons said:


> We are just friends and have been just friends for months.  When we are awake and you try to have sex with me I say NO.  What makes you think I am saying yes when I am sleeping?  I am so upset and disgusted by what you did.  When we were more than friends I told you to never touch me while I am asleep.  I explained how violating it is to wake up to your fingers in my pussy.  How dare you do that again?  I had enough of your high pressure for sex.  We are friends and will never be more.  I cannot believe what I woke up to.  I just pretended to sleep through the rest because I was so paralysed with disgust and discomfort that I didn't  know what to do.  I know you know  why I am upset with you.  Two days later you try again?  I say no we are just friends.  You wait until I am asleep and try to fuck me again?  This time I found my voice and said stop.  I'm glad you were gone by the time I woke up the next morning.  I'm glad I haven't heard from you in 3 days.  You know I don't like confrontation and talking about what you did and tried to do again is the last thing I want to do.  But I know that you know what's wrong.  Are you ashamed?  How are you even turned on?  You know that you violated me and left me feeling molested.  I hope  it was worth it.



This is awful! So sorry this happened to you:/ I DETEST scumbags like this ( Adopt Zero tolerance for even the slightest whiff of this abusive manipulative shit anymore - i hope you know that should this EVER happen to you again - you are quite entitled to defend yourself from unwanted advances by ANY means - personally I recommend biting the face - a good scar may serve as a nice reminder to them!!!).

 I hope you never let him into your life again - he sounds like someone who will always undermine and try to take advantage of you; has no respect for you but is too cowardly to say it to your face.  Please look after yourself and establish the boundaries you need to keep this useless piece of shit out of your life. 

Please learn to allow yourself to confront a person in a situation like this - it's extremely important for you and for any guy to know the line that *can't* be crossed - you need to practice this and not instruct but enforce your boundaries( it may be difficult at first but it is something you HAVE to do and it will serve you - guys like this DON'T CARE about how it makes you feel - you can not control this fact/deny it/wish it away - they are just self-serving and see you as an easy target - don't try to figure it out - they are just scum. It's that simple. It's nothing to do with you - it's their flaw).

You deserve much better for yourself and you need to keep reminding yourself of this -once you take a stand to these types you are more likely to be able to quickly recognise/root others like them out in the future and avoid them - it gets easier


----------



## Kl519

Asclepius said:


> it gets easier



yes it does!!  lol


----------



## GalaxyNinja66

Margaret I love you and I always have, I know it's crazy but I can't stop thinking about you. I love you Margaret, I really do, and I'll stop using, if that's what it takes to get you back.


----------



## My3sons

Asclepius- thx for your kind and encouraging words.  I ended up cutting off the friendship and haven't seen him since that night.  It's better off this way for every reason in the world.  He lies about everything.  They say once you are clean you're supposed to cut off people you used with.  Its been almost 15 months for me.  So for that reason alone it's better this way.


----------



## ABetterWay

@My3sons :D
Thats great to hear 
You are doing great, I'm so happy for you.

Peace.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm not sure if I feel the same way. You can't disrupt my peace on my own private time. You are not that powerful.


----------



## tathra

I only left this morning but i already miss you so much.  I want to spend every day with you, with your beautiful face as the last thing i see every night and the first thing i see every morning.  I'll patiently wait as long as it takes for you to get there, i just hope you don't keep me waiting too long.


----------



## ABetterWay

Holy shit, you guys. Can't you see *I'm not well*, EVER???? I don't mind bring there for people but holy shit, is EVERYONE just a selfish mess???

This can't be blamed on me not making my needs clear, either. I learned that lesson long ago: even though you'd HOPE at least SOME people are unselfish enough to recognize when YOU need down time, you can't count on it. So, you have to makes your needs clear.

And I have. 

My phone fir some reason delivered me a bunch of delayed texts....no less than 4 ppl just whining to me, wanting my ear to bitch and be miserable, even though right now I should be in the hospital myself from illness, which is no secret. I've stated this loudly and multiple times. But hey....whi cares right? Whatever, just, when will I be able to soothe you again, yes?

I'm getting sick of out. You can all go fuvk yourselves for the moment lol.

Seriously. Where are you guys when I need the smallest thing? 

I'm done for the moment. Of I dont get myself better, no one will. I need my energy for me right now, the little bit I have. 

I dont mind bring turned to; I *do* mind bring taken for granted, taken advantage of over and over.

One or a couple of you in particular have shown this isn't a one off thing or a tough patch for you, but rather how you regularly operate. 

I won't newer part of it anymore. Definitely not to my detriment.

Either return the love as best you can, or stop calling on me.

Seriously....I'm not a fucking robot with limitless energy. Not sure where you got that impression anyway. I don't promote myself as such!

That felt good lol.

Peace.


----------



## xammy

ABetterWay said:


> Holy shit, you guys. Can't you see *I'm not well*, EVER???? I don't mind bring there for people but holy shit, is EVERYONE just a selfish mess???
> 
> This can't be blamed on me not making my needs clear, either. I learned that lesson long ago: even though you'd HOPE at least SOME people are unselfish enough to recognize when YOU need down time, you can't count on it. So, you have to makes your needs clear.
> 
> And I have.
> 
> My phone fir some reason delivered me a bunch of delayed texts....no less than 4 ppl just whining to me, wanting my ear to bitch and be miserable, even though right now I should be in the hospital myself from illness, which is no secret. I've stated this loudly and multiple times. But hey....whi cares right? Whatever, just, when will I be able to soothe you again, yes?
> 
> I'm getting sick of out. You can all go fuvk yourselves for the moment lol.
> 
> Seriously. Where are you guys when I need the smallest thing?
> 
> I'm done for the moment. Of I dont get myself better, no one will. I need my energy for me right now, the little bit I have.
> 
> I dont mind bring turned to; I *do* mind bring taken for granted, taken advantage of over and over.
> 
> One or a couple of you in particular have shown this isn't a one off thing or a tough patch for you, but rather how you regularly operate.
> 
> I won't newer part of it anymore. Definitely not to my detriment.
> 
> Either return the love as best you can, or stop calling on me.
> 
> Seriously....I'm not a fucking robot with limitless energy. Not sure where you got that impression anyway. I don't promote myself as such!
> 
> That felt good lol.
> 
> Peace.



Sounds good to me. Everyone needs time to get better, I do at least.


----------



## JosephTHeSequel

stop leaving the cabinets open


----------



## Erikmen

xammy said:


> Sounds good to me. Everyone needs time to get better, I do at least.



Of course. We must!


----------



## SKR

Kl519 said:


> It's better than doing nothing.



Oh absolutely ?


----------



## Kl519

SKR said:


> Oh absolutely ?



Indeed!!  ?


----------



## BambooHut

The only reason I put up with your ignorant ass is because I'm married to your husband's brother. Just because I'm polite to you and don't react when you say stupid, bigoted, racist, body shaming things about people doesn't mean I agree with the shit that comes out of your hillbilly pie hole, bitch!!!!

if you were anybody -ANYBODY- else I would call you on your bullshit. But I've known you long enough to know that you're incapable of admitting when you're wrong or realizing that you're not better than anybody else. That's why you can never sustain a friendship &  no one wants to be around you - not even your kids. 

Our husband's have no other blood relatives besides each other now. Their parents are dead. I know that if I told you exactly what I think about you and the horrible, ugly things you say that you would never understand or see things differently. Your husband would have to side with you and I would be the dirty trouble making dog that hurt your feelings. 

My husband is too good for either of you. You're not fit to wipe his shoes on. But he loves his brother and I would never do anything to come between them. So kiss my ass you low class, bat shit crazy heifer. In another life I would have mopped the floor with you by now.


----------



## ABetterWay

^^ applause and whistles!!!! :D


----------



## ABetterWay

Please don't be gone.


----------



## cjh1221

I feel bad for you. You go through life assuming everyone is a liar, and that everybody is out to get you. It has to be so lonely being the sole righteous being to walk the earth. Such a burden you bear. Is that why you push everyone who loves you away? Because perfection is tiring and you need a break from the adoration and praise? 

Tell me, what do you think is so special about you that gives you the right to be the world's ultimate judge, jury, and executioner? Wouldn't it be a lot easier to just accept things as truth from the start, than to assume everything is a lie?

You want to know why you suspect everyone? You think everybody a liar because you have built you life on a foundation of lies. It is so deeply a part of you, that your mind has adopted the fantasies you've fed yourself. You have convinced yourself that you are the only person that deserves trust and respect, and the only purpose of the others around you, is to be there when you want to use them, then discard them when you become bored like, an outgrown childhood toy. 

If you cut everybody down, drain them of all their self-worth, establish your superiority, and make them doubt themselves from the very start, they'll be too busy feeling ashamed, and trying to gain your respect, that they wont have any time to see your true colors and and the ugly stains on your filthy soul.

Sounds like a pretty miserable and pathetic life to me. If you never let your guard down or let anyone in, your seat on the throne will remain safe. You have literally brain-washed yourself into a make-believe world, where the only true reality is the fantasy world that you look down upon from your kingdom or perfection. You have built yourself a fortress of possessions, surrounded it with a moat of fear and anger, and fortified its walls with deceit. 

Nobody can compete with your awesomeness, so you have to watch your back. Apparently the whole world is sitting around plotting ways to trick you, or usurp you from your throne. Each and every person you come across longs to be you, so of course you have to be on guard. 

Everybody's life-mission and intimate goal is to take your power for themselves, so you have to keep a steady vigil and protect your status at any cost. It must be such a tiring life to be the object of the world's admiration. Perfection sounds lonely and empty to me, you must be exhausted. 

It has to be terrible knowing that every living soul is your enemy, and people only pretend wear fake smiles to throw you off your guard, so they can sneak in and take from you the things you value most; your pride, ego, superiority, and perfection.  If you could see the real you when you looked in the mirror, you would be ashamed. 

I am curious what could have happened in your past that enables you feel like you are constantly under attack. It makes me sad for you, because feeling superior and all-powerful is the only thing that brings you contentment. You are the pinnacle of perfection, how could anyone not be in awe of your godliness and worship your every move? 

Admiration is your nourishment, and everyone else was put on earth for the sole purpose of feeding your soul with reverence and showering you with adoration. Anyone who dares think you are less than a God is worthless to you, and you will smite them with hatred and subject them to the deepest pain you can inflict if they dare cross your invisible and always-moving line in the sand. You are a living illustration of the human I'd. An embodiment of the darkest part of your psyche. Anybody who even tries to challenge your authority deserves to be made to feel worthless, and boy you do a superb job at inflicting that punishment. 

Pitiful that you will never know true peace or happiness, and are content to live alone in your false reality. What makes me pity you even more, is knowing that you will never know what truly matters in life, and for that reason, you will wander lost and alone forever, searching for scraps  of praise to fill the empty rotting hole where your heart should be. 

It is easier to hide your horns and cloven hooves if no one is allowed to get too close anyway. Your perfect image is shattered when someone is able to get near enough to you to see how hollow you really are beneath your shell of lies and empty promises. Up close, they can see that your silver-tongue is forked, and it gets harder to hide when someone can peek through the cracks of your fortress walls.

One day, when you have finished using up everyone who ever cared about you, and have pushed away anyone who attempted to get close, those castle walls will crumble away, exposing your filthy heart to the angry beasts you created with your hate and misery. Your own perfection will turn into your prison, and the ghosts of those you destroyed along the way will be there waiting to eternally stoke the flames in your very own hell-on-earth.


----------



## Erikmen

I am sorry, I am through a lot of things lately.


----------



## ABetterWay

It's on it's way.... Already coming....it's already starting....I'm excited :D I got this.

Thank you. So much


----------



## Noodle

Some things were meant to happen.


----------



## ABetterWay

C, it's unbearable sometimes, how foolish I feel, how much I love you and miss you and how now that you are gone, I can do nothing but wait to see you in light one day. 

Some of life's twists and turns seem so cruel.

I wish you were still alive, here, with me.... I wish I we're waking up with you, .taking care of you, loving you here....instead of longing and loving from afar, though I feel you near me often and I thank you so much for that. 

Man..... Just....... 

Damn it.

I love you. And that smile. 

I wish this were a bad dream....


----------



## tamarinds

Goodbye


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Better out than in


----------



## dicko89

grow a pair of nice juicy bouncy tits bitch


----------



## mnewell333

This is an old thread but I have one...
Stop lying you stupid bitch, no one believes a word you say. You're a lazy thief, a cheater and an addict that will never amount to anything unless talking about yourself becomes a paid position. Get off your ass and do something for yourself rather than blaming your childhood that ended 20 something years ago.


----------



## Erikmen

Welcome to Bluelight! 

You are perfect. There's nothing wrong with you. 
I hope things turned out okay and that you get back soon.


----------



## Illyria99

I can't even look at you. You're sneaky, STUPID and gossip wayyyyy too much. Dumb ho.


----------



## Erikmen

I miss you. 
And as I had mentioned earlier one of my favorite quotes. Although quite simple, it says a lot and I try to carry with me to wherever I go. 
_Honestly, I don't have time to hate people who hate me, because I'm too busy loving people who love me._


----------



## ABetterWay

I pray I'm able to make the most of this, and that we have a nice and pleasant time filled with genuine love. I've missed you though our relationship is complicated. Simply, though, I love you, and I want you to be happy. I hope my home is comfortable for you. I know it's quite humble. This will be interesting.....and fun


----------



## Erikmen

I only wish the est for you.


----------



## tathra

Its killing me, only being able to see you every other weekend.  I know i said i wouldn't pester you about coming every weekend, but under our current schedule i wont be there for your birthday, so I'll have to say something about that.  I just hope that it won't be a one-time thing.  It will have been about 6 months since we got back together at that point, and i can't help that i miss you so much and want to spend more time together with you.


----------



## Erikmen

I was so happy to talk to you. I wish you know how much I care.


----------



## tathra

I hate that I'm still so paralyzed by the fear of losing you again that i feel like i can't ask you to support me or help comfort me when I'm feeling like shit.


----------



## achat

I know why you get all those tips, it's not because you're smart... We did work together after all.


----------



## Erikmen

At your own pace and time I learn more about you. No pressure. There's time and I will respect yours.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I was feeling so lonely last night and you were the only person I wanted to talk to. I tried just talking to someone new as a friend, but all he wanted was "naughty pics", creep. Blocked his number right away.

Then I fell back into a lonely depression and you called me! The one person I actually wanted to talk to. Silly me thought you weren't really interested after I sent you some pics (tasteful face pics) because I always think I'm ugly. Dumb body dysmorphic disorder. Anyway, we had a great conversation and didn't get off of the phone till after 3 am.

You're fun to talk to and you challenge me even though you can come off brutally honest. You know I want to stay celibate and I still don't know if I could ever sleep with you in the future after certain things were said in the past while you were infuriated with me. Maybe time will heal things. We get along great now. Maybe a misunderstanding brought us even closer together. 

Just nice to have a friend now, someone I really enjoy talking to.


----------



## tathra

I love you.  I know its probably still too soon to tell you that since we've only been back together for a few months, but I've almost blurt it out a few times already.  I can't really control how i feel.

I'm scared to broach certain subjects, like the moving closer to you at some point, because I'm paralyzed by the fear of losing you again, even though there's little chance of that happening soon, especially with you pushing me to get back in and start working on getting my last 10 years in, knowing that it'll result in me going away for 2-6 months right away and possibly entire years over the next couple years.  It bugs the shit out of me that, when i asked if you would wait for me this time, you didn't say "yes" and it instead felt like you kind of dodged the question. I hate that you're pretty much the only person i can't get a read on, even though you're the one i should be able to read best.


----------



## TimmyBurner0613

I only got back with you because you always had dope and I got it for free if I lived with you. I never loved you, you were just easy to play. You were right about everything you ever said about me. Fuck you, Dillon. Karma will bite you soon.


----------



## tathra

If you don't want me to come this weekend, just say so.  Some localized bad weather will, at most, slow me down on the drive or make me have to wait to go until tomorrow, not next weekend.


----------



## Burnt Offerings

I want to keep you in a bed for a day or two, naked, where I will have unprotected sex with you, over and over again. I want to pin you down as I fuck the shit out of you, then put my head between your legs and lick you until you scream. And when I'm finally satisfied I want to pull out and cum on that adorable pretty face/mouth of yours. Recently I got really stoned and just spent a good amount of time fantasizing sexually about you.

I like you a lot on a personal level too, though, outside of sexual desire. You've always impressed me as a genuinely good human being, as long as I've known you, and you've always been nothing but a sweetheart to me, although we haven't hung out very much at all. I have a lot of respect and affection for you as a person, in addition to that other stuff lol. You seem like you'd make a great girlfriend.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ I really hope a certain someone feels that way about me.

I know I won't be hearing from you for weeks because you feel down and want to isolate. I am down in the same hole. Hopefully we will hang on and crawl back out of the darkness so that we can talk and eventually see each other again. We're alike in many ways, we're both broken. It keeps us apart, but I would like to be closer. Patience is key.


----------



## Erikmen

i am glad you are who you are, We need more people like you.


----------



## tathra

What do you see in a loser like me?


----------



## Isobel

forgivness is mine to give, you don't deserve it and I'm not going to feel guilty for it .


----------



## tathra

I miss you so much.  It kills me to have to be apart from you for so long.  I don't know what I'm going to do if my future roommate decides not to move there after all, because then I'll lose my loophole/convenient excuse to move closer.


----------



## Erikmen

tathra said:


> What do you see in a loser like me?



Sorry to pry but who said you are a loser. You can't be insulted without your permission.


----------



## tathra

Erikmen said:


> Sorry to pry but who said you are a loser. You can't be insulted without your permission.



Me.  But I'm the most awesome loser ever   I'm too amazing for most people, and the resultant loneliness and isolation is hell on my self esteem sometimes.


----------



## Erikmen

We all go through these phases. Don't put yourself down like that. There will always be the good things.


----------



## acheter

I never thought it would turn into this when we were young...


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I can't believe we've been together 25 years - it seems like a fuckin lifetime


----------



## Erikmen

I didn't ever have the illusion that this would be easy.


----------



## Noodle473

I think your mind is the ugliest part of your "body."


----------



## tathra

I know i said i wouldn't pester or pressure you about it, but its starting to get really difficult to tolerate being apart from you for such long periods of time.  I want to spend every minute with you, but i know that's not possible; i at least want to see you more than we're seeing each other now, and i know you feel the same because you keep telling me that you miss me when we're not together, so what's the holdup?  We could at least spend every weekend together that your kids arent there visiting you.  When will i get to meet them anyway?  I know I'm no good with people, but you've told them about me and I'll have to meet them at some point anyway.  Should i take the initiative and invite them out for beers or just keep waiting to be introduced?


----------



## Nodnarb2799

Today we been married for 18 years. We both have given up on bettering ourselves.  We both got fat and our sex has become boring and predictable.  We lost that lust for life and passion.  We always said we would never stop exploring each others wants and dreams and pushing our sexual comfort zones.  I NEED A CHANGE!  YOU NEED A CHANGE.  I want to change with you.  I will always love you.  I will always only want you.


----------



## tathra

Now I'm even more apprehensive about bringing up moving closer, and i was just starting to feel more comfortable and able to start opening up more.  I don't know what the hell I'm going to do if my friend ultimately decides not to move.  Its still too soon to talk to you about it anyway, but still.


----------



## ABetterWay

Nodnarb2799 said:


> Today we been married for 18 years. We both have given up on bettering ourselves.  We both got fat and our sex has become boring and predictable.  We lost that lust for life and passion.  We always said we would never stop exploring each others wants and dreams and pushing our sexual comfort zones.  I NEED A CHANGE!  YOU NEED A CHANGE.  I want to change with you.  I will always love you.  I will always only want you.


Hey, hon, I hope I'm not intruding. I'll delete my post of you wish.

I find often that taking the lead and leading by example is usually the best way to spark someone else's desire to stir things up.

They may become inspired by your actions and find that long lost passion within themselves, too.

Of course, they must be willing. But, no better way to get the ball rolling than to give it a nice shove yourself! When they see you living life fully, when they see you desiring them and saying things that spark their flame, they just might join in 

Best of luck to you! I tend to be the one who always wants to keep things alive, myself. It's fun to inspire others. Disappointing when they don't join in, but sometimes it just takes time. People get settled into routines and ruts, and though perhaps boring, they are comfortable....and we are creatures of comfort in general. 

You take the bull by the horns, and lead with a smile, confidence, and make sure you make them feel super wanted....it's hard to resist someone who's telling you how much they want you  Find what makes THEM feel wanted and appreciated, and you are on your way! And don't be afraid to kindly ask for what makesYOU feel that way as well, as we are all different. Some need praise, some need quality time, some need a break from their mundane tasks by way of a long weekend or even doing those things for them, some like little gifts that say you are thinking of them , etc. What are each of your ways, languages?

I hope it goes well for you. And good on you for wanting to keep that LIFE flowing through your interactions. That certainly improves health, mental and physical, and awakens you to other experiences of living life to the fullest outside of the bedroom. 

Be well! Peace.

P.S. Those last two lines... I know if someone said that to ME, I would feel so very special


----------



## ABetterWay

Why can't you just be even a little less selfish and just, for a few damn days, give me the MINIMAL help I need to do this???? It makes no sense. This could've been done long ago, but everyone needs help sometimes. You know damn well I bend over backwards for you and others, and I'm no martyr about our, because that's gross. I do it because I want to. I don't complain about it . I don't need to be asked. I definitely don't expect others to be the same with me, as that's just not how everyone is wired . That's fine with me, it's my own choice to do these things and I wouldn't have it any other way!

But all I need from you is literally an easy task that takes 5-15 minutes a day, TOPS, and for a mere three days! Ous that really so fucking much to ask for???? I won't be able to do it! It would benefit YOU in the long run, too! So very much! You're a selfish person and I can't even speak to your sense of selfishness with that angle, either.

Jesus. You really make me sick sometimes. I hardly ask for a thing and am not a complainer. I don't "complain" via passive aggressive actions or inaction either. What more do you want from me? I don't know how much more cool I can be about this shit. 

Really....get your head outta your ass and just help me for a grand total of 45minutes max over three days! I'M NOT BEING UNREASONABLE, HOLY SHIT! 

Are you SO self absorbed that you can't see the ENORMOUS BENEFIT that will come out of this, FOR YOU????

God. I really can't wait to get the hell away from you. What I'm skiing for isn't even all that I need. But I'll find a way. I always do. And this time will be no different. Actually this is a huge motivator. To know you are just so selfish that even a simple, physically and mentally and emotionally piece of cake task is just too much for you to sacrifice even though you'd benefit because it would allow me to get a very important thing done for good, is something you are unwilling to do for literally no reason other than selfishness, as you have the time and ability and its very easy, just makes me all the more determined to get the hell away from you.

You are such as asshole. You make EVERYTHING - even the most simple, normal, that's-just-life things - a compete nightmare. I guess you're too precious to do anything besides feel sorry for yourself after creating your own hell.

It's time to grow up.

I'm not going to wait around for you to do it, either.

Enough is enough.

I'm not perfect. But I'm a good person, a kind person, a loving person. And I deserve better.

And I'm going to get it.


----------



## Erikmen

I feel as if my energy is slowly decreasing as times goes by and I get older. I wish I had all of this determination and willingness at your age. If i had done all I'm doing now back then when I was younger I ensure you we would be way ahead by now.


----------



## ladydove

I feel so low. I went away and all I got was madness and horrible remarks for a week. I didn't go away with you so that this could happen, but I'm not surprised that even in such a beautiful place you're all such a bunch of alcoholic cunts.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

ladydove said:


> I feel so low. I went away and all I got was madness and horrible remarks for a week. I didn't go away with you so that this could happen, but I'm not surprised that even in such a beautiful place you're all such a bunch of alcoholic cunts.



Family? Next time, go with people you want to be with, not those that you feel you have to be with. You can't choose your family...


(I know I'm making assumptions here, but I'm reading between the lines - just tell me to fuck off if I'm way off mark)


----------



## Erikmen

It's funny how you can always twist things so I'm always the one responsible.


----------



## tathra

When i tell you to encourage me you're supposed to give me encouragement, that's one of your jobs as my SO. Unless I've been completely misreading things between us since last year and you don't actually see me as more than a fuckbuddy.  I thought i was done feeling insecure when you said i could start leaving clothes there too but i guess not.


----------



## Isobel

you had no right, I can't believe you did what you did and still play the victim??. I wish I had the strength years ago to stop you, you will never know me again .


----------



## ABetterWay

I can't anymore. Jesus.


----------



## Erikmen

I think I need to move on and try to do something different. I can't imagine life in this environment for too long anymore.


----------



## coelophysis

ABetterWay said:


> I can't anymore. Jesus.



Yes my son?


----------



## zephyr

I hope your prostate enlarges and you have trouble peeing.


----------



## Erikmen

Too tired to respond.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Laika said:


> Yes my son?



Yahweh!


----------



## ABetterWay

Laika said:


> Yes my son?


Daughter. Man, you're getting old, Jesus.


----------



## ABetterWay

zephyr said:


> I hope your prostate enlarges and you have trouble peeing.



Thanks for the chuckle ....lol


----------



## ABetterWay

Erikmen said:


> I think I need to move on and try to do something different. I can't imagine life in this environment for too long anymore.



Live your life for you, hon. I see your posts here a lot, as you see mine and reach out compassionately.

We cannot change others, as we both know. We can perhaps make them THINK, but that's all, and the evolution needs to come from their will.

Sometimes we wait around for someone else to grow with us. And we may die waiting. We don't want that. 

So, I say, do the things in life you want that are good, healthy, positive for YOU. Sometimes, this action is enough to shake up and wake up that someone we've been waiting for to stop acting foolish, and they follow your lead. You lead by action and example, and they may follow along and you get what you want and you're both better for it. And they realize they've been so stuck in their rut that they wish they'd joined you sooner on this exciting path of healthy growth and maturity.

On the other hand, they may not follow you to higher ground. In this case, you will now have a taste of that LIFE, that VIBRANCY, that COLOR you've been longing for because you took action. And if they don't follow, and you've made all of these great changes, it will not only become more clear what course of action to take regarding the other person, but, if that action is saying goodbye to them, it will not be as hard because instead of separating and facing gloom and loneliness, you are instead freeing yourself into an already improved version of your life. I hope I put that well enough 

I understand your frustration. It's so hard when you want to be a loyal person, and although remain an individual, know that you are part of a duo, a team, bonded by and founded on love, trust, mutual desire to grow, etc.

But, unfortunately, things don't always go the way we wish they would.

Take charge of your joy, your power to create. I'm trying to. So hard.

It's worth it.

All the best, feel better Xo
Peace.


----------



## zephyr

You need a cochlear implant you deaf old man.

Meh. I could actually say that to your face I suppose since you cant lip read .

COCHLEAR IMPLANT.


----------



## ABetterWay

C, I fucking miss you so much. I would give anything to turn back time and ensure that you were still here. You were the one. You were the one, and now you are gone from this earth. Nothing would compare to just a hug. I'm so sorry. I had no idea....

Please, God, make the agony stop. 

I love you so much, baby. Thank you for comforting me from afar. Near but far. Too far for my taste. God damn it. I just can't believe this is really happening. Happened. 

I have no words. My heart is broken. I'm sorry. I will try to cheer up. I know you don't want me to feel this way.

I wish you hadn't felt so broken. I wish I had known so many things. I wish, but they don't come true.

It was you.

Maybe in the next go around, baby? I would wait for you.

Xoxo


----------



## tathra

This fucking asshole keeps taking my posts in this thread and posting them elsewhere so it looks like i can't make posts in here anymore.  At least keep your stalking to yourself, the point of this thread is that it's not really meant for others, but a place to get it out and vent, yet knowing I'm dating a fellow bluelighter this fucker is practically doing everything but texting my temporary insecurities about her directly to her. 

Fucking hateful prick.  At least waao was direct when he was spending months trying to sabotage my relationship with the bluelighter i was dating at the time.


----------



## ABetterWay

tathra said:


> This fucking asshole keeps taking my posts in this thread and posting them elsewhere so it looks like i can't make posts in here anymore.  At least keep your stalking to yourself, the point of this thread is that it's not really meant for others, but a place to get it out and vent, yet knowing I'm dating a fellow bluelighter this fucker is practically doing everything but texting my temporary insecurities about her directly to her.
> 
> Fucking hateful prick.  At least waao was direct when he was spending months trying to sabotage my relationship with the bluelighter i was dating at the time.


I don't know of this will help or if I'm exactly understanding you. But you might try posting your post in the anonymous section, and a mod will move it for you, without you bring identified as the author. Give me a second, let me link you to that forum....brb...

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/forums/153-Anonymous-Posting

I've never used it so read the rules to avoid your identity being known. I'd also mention you specifically wanting it moved to THIS thread. That must be very frustrating. 

But the punt of posting in the anonymous forum and telling then to move your thread here is that your identity won't be attached to it, so they shouldn't be able to search your posts and confirm that it's you when using the anon forum first. 

There are several of us who regularly post in this thread and will offer support to each other - erikmen and I, for example, have responded to one another on several occasions. But that's not seeming to be at all what you're talking about.

I've had a couple incidents where someone with good intentions responded to me but I wasn't feeling it - wasn't upset with them, just didn't want to converse on it. I found either not responding, or gently thanking them for their compassion and intentions but that I wasnt up to conversing about it did the trick with no drama.

If you never want responses it couldn't hurt to add a notre st the end saying that you appreciate any who mean well and want to respond, but that you aren't feeling it, and prefer to just vent here. That may help a bit.

Hope this is helpful info. Good luck, Love


----------



## tathra

ABetterWay said:


> I don't know of this will help or if I'm exactly understanding you. But you might try posting your post in the anonymous section, and a mod will move it for you, without you bring identified as the author. Give me a second, let me link you to that forum....brb



I'm sure i can find it, but like i just said, the point of this thread is to get it out for your own sake, but at the same time i know this douche will search through my post history and see this   if i thought she still came to bl at all i wouldn't be posting about her at all, especially in a forum she used to mod, but it's just frustrating to be harassed like that.


----------



## ABetterWay

PM'd you. Understand if you don't want my input. Best of luck hon. That sounds awful.


----------



## Kl519

If you can't change the past, then change the future.


----------



## Grinders Kiefers

I'm not the cause of your stress, frustration, aggression or hostility, so stop taking it out on me. I'm here to listen, not be abused.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm happy I am no longer feel I'm influenced by your different moods throughout the day.


----------



## Zopoidsix

That was amazing by the way! I swear it spoke right from my pitiful little heart. Will the pain ever end...


----------



## ABetterWay

You will not sabotage me any longer, you fucking coward.

I'm so empathetic it's counter productive to me sometimes. But enough is enough.

You ain't seen nothing yet. Buckle up, baby. Because I'm about to KICK YOUR ASS at life.

Didn't need to be this way.

Enough. Is. Enough.

I can't wait. Have fun meeting ME. Because you obviously don't know me at all.

You will.


----------



## Erikmen

Sometimes you are impossible. I hope you realize it instead of blaming others.


----------



## ABetterWay

This is it. I'm doing this. 

You can keep drinking yourself to death and being an abusive piece of crap.

I'm quitting opiates despite the serve fucking physical pain that doesn't let me sleep. But hey, it's going to not matter anyway due to your drunken LOUD AS FUCK SNORING that literally doesn't allow me sleep. for more than half an hour at once, so that isn't going to stop me from quitting even.

You can, as usual, try to sabotage me all you wish, but this time it's not happening. I'm so done. I just need to get away from this marriage veggie you literally kill me or harm me severely. Steady have some permanent damage but nothing I can't live through. 

Thanks for teaching me a lot. I mean that. It was hell, but my eyes are even more open than they were before. You can learn and extract good from every and anything. The price may be high, even not worth the suffering, but if you're already suffering and struggling, might as well gain some wisdom and apply it .

You're a rapist, a physical and emotional and verbal and mental abuser, you gaslight incessantly, you resort to stupid tactics of (failed) diversion or flipping blame when called on your crazy making bull shit, you ate a dead beat father to your girl in another state, you say awful things about that innocent child who is actually better of without you which says something, you are living in a false world where you are never wrong, you are superior, and entitled and its revolting, etc. That's just the beginning.

I'm sorry you learned these tactics from your horribly narcissistic and manipulative mother. I'm sorry you were criticized to no end for nothing, called inherently bad, etc. However, I've been through just as much if not more hell of that and other natures as well, and I strive to be kind 

Younger, yes, I made mistakes I deeply regret. But that was precisely what I used to motivate me to evolve part the patterns I was taught. I didn't act like a coward who became a hypocrite by continuing the pattern 

Maybe acknowledge more deeply and for more than a nanosecond at a time the effects your upbringing had on you, no need to be angry about our, they were like raised in hell too. That's how this generational shit keeps on going 

But you are almost ,40. Grow up, and stop being the worst coward, the most selfish hateful Bastsrd I've ever known.

My compassion will always exist. But I'm not willing to die for you, over shit you can and choose not to face with courage, all while draining the shit out of me, while I battle my body and heath which by itself is draining 

I don't use it as ash excise and push myself more than most healthy people I know. I pay dearly for it.

But I'm not going to just give up hope. Not going to be bitter and demand that you cater to me. 

You don't even realize how much of a keeper I am, and that's your loss .

It really is 

For the record I don't oust myself on the back in real life this way , out Lloyds, or even really in my mind except rarely and even then I'm modest.

I'm just pushed to my limit and ask more angry and fed up than afraid anymore.

And I'm going to thrive, not just survive.

To anyone reading this in a similar situation....YOU ABSOLUTELY DESERVE BETTER. Heath problems may slow your escape down, but you will get there if you keep going. One step at a time.

You are capable of more than you think. And the fear of the unknown even things like money while being severely physically ill, has got to be less stressful than abuse.

Love yourselves 

My love to you guys.

Peace.


----------



## ABetterWay

Sitting here wide awake listening to your fucking insanely, unbelievably loud drunken snoring and wondering how upset God could possibly be at me for just grabbing a pillow and.....

You are fucking revolting. In every way, on every level. A violent coward. A fragile bitch. Fuck you,yyou absolute sack of violent, rapist, dead beat dad (tnot my child) piece of garbage.

Karma is going to kick your fucking ass when I'm gone. You deserve every bit of it you COWARD. Your tough act....ugh, you're just a fucking moron. An absolute irrational idiot. That's why you had ty present an act, a lie, to get me. Idgaf what changed in you! and why between twenty years ago and when we met bask up and idc. Nothing justifies your adviser and cowardice.

Go fuck yourself. I can't get away soon enough you lying sack of crap.

Go fuck yourself....

And please don't ever get involved with anyone again. You aren't safe. Spare them. Just be alone, and ruin your own life. You don't have the right to treat anyone thus way . Except yourself. You do owe yourself some fucking hell, which you'll put yourself through due to how FUCKING STUPID YOU ARE. I can't remember the last time I actually wished that on someone. Honestly not even due I ever have. You..... Yeah, enjoy it, you whiskey dicked prick. Thank god too because you're so bad in bed when you aren't being a rapist that you just repulseme more if that's even possible. Keep jerking off. You're the only one who wants to touch you after fucking getting to know the real you.

Enjoy your self created hell, you worm . No words for how pathetic you are. 

I despise you. Occasionally pity you. But that's only because I'm nice. Truly, you don't deserve it. Only karma.

Fuck off . It makes me glad you're So threatened by every success I have you coward. It's not all about you stupid. Nothing to do with you. But whatever. Feel slighted by my humble successes. What a joke. What a child. 

Drop dead.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ Wow. Be done with that toxic cunt for good!
You have a really big heart and those evil people try to drain any goodness and life out of you.

I was trying to rebuild something with someone, but he is miserable and not trying to change his ways. Anytime I talk about trying something that will make me think more positive, whether it be believing in the universe or God, he puts it down. I don't have time for people who are not going to lift me up and inspire me. He never feels like talking on the phone and he's always angry, annoyed and in a bad mood. So done with him. Happy I'm still celibate and I will guard myself from these potentially dangerous creeps. There are plenty out there who want to keep you down right with them. 

Focus on taking care of yourself and move on!


----------



## ABetterWay

^^ Thank you for the kind words., and amen to the rest, baby! I'm so happy to hear you're kicking your idiot to the curb. There absolutely ARE good men, god people, out there. And I will never allow myself to be in a position again, no matter how poor my heath is, that I can't immediately escape if need be. 

One step at a time! I will get to where I'm going, which is anywhere he isn't!

It was hard to re-read that, what I wrote.MMan. I NEVER am that.....just hateful. But sometimes when you're an empathetic person, out cab take a bit longer to get as angry as you need to to say oh fuck this shit. Not that I wouldn't have left within the first few months hadmyhealth not been this obstacle....iwI would have and wanted to. I realized my mistake before it even got as crazy ad it has. 

But it's all good. Boy did I learn a lot. I'malreadydecent set psychology but this was quite a study lol. Looking so forward to not only getting out, but then,in  turn, rreaching out to others who perhaps aren't seeing ad clearly as iI aand helping them ffind their courage. IIt's all about giving. And tthat prospect does excite me 

Day one of withdrawal! He's home all weekend and is drunk, will try to sabotage me through implied violence etc. Not. Happening. This. Time.

This is my ticket out. Off this I can focusonother things. T pain will be severe and slow me down physically but mentally iwI will now move into warp speed lol.

I got this and so do you! Fuck a fake ass partner. I'm ready to be alone, for a period of time to recenter, and then funda  good hhuman being.

On that note the love of my life killed themself and now that's not gonna ever happen. Heartbreaking. But I will honor them in my life daily. There with me. I feel them.....my dog growls at them lol. Serious! 

Life, huh? Shit!

Take excellent care of yourself hon. You're deserving of the best. TheBEST! xo


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You deserve the best too! Being alone will feel empowering. That time alone will allow you to make better decisions whenever you decide to date again. 

I'm very sorry to hear about what happened to the love of your life. 

I don't blame you for being angry. Sounds like you're using that anger as motivation to change your situation. Very proud of you!  ?


----------



## ABetterWay

I can't say it to your face but I can and have said it to your soul many times. It just never feels like enough. I need something tangible, that I can physically touch. . 

But I love you and miss you and I'm so fucking sorry about all of our thisclose calls where we could have gotten back in touch. 

When I started thinking of you incessantly and looked you up only to find you'd killed yourself, over love and depression, a mere fucking three months earlier...   What the fuck.

Imagine realizing that all along, this person was for you and vice versa at the sane time you realize they're dead.

No. This isn't some mourning shit. Ask me in twenty years. I promise you I will say the same.

We should have been together. We were easy together. Compatible. Not over ideation as sure I'm due we would've had our struggles.

But compared to where I'm at now.....

My God its so absurd.

I kept thinking no no no wait just let me talk to him, it will be fine, I can fix this!!!!

Down the road I know I can't. Knew I couldn't. But it hadn't hit me.

I know you tapped me gently on the shoulder to tell me. I wish, all those years ago, before life pulled us literally far apart, I would've told you how incredible you were.

You never stopped looking for me I found out. What the fuck, life. 

Sigh. I can't sigh enough. 

Can't cry enough. Can't fix this.

Next time, baby. 
Xoxo

And I miss your smile. That was always what I thought about when thinking of you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Get on the floor, open up your mouth.


----------



## ABetterWay

Stop fucking snoring constantly like you are leveling a forest with eight hundred chainsaws at once before i shove a pillow on your face until you stop thrashing.

Holy. Fucking. Shit. You drunk narcissistic pussy.


----------



## zephyr

Just give me a coupla days time to myself and dont ask any questions coz Im cracked out and just want to not be hassled by anyone.


----------



## Lady Codone

After a decade plus together, you don't even have the guts to tell me WHY you're dumping me?  What a cowardly bitch.  You think you're so fucking superior because you're busy all the time... maybe you are.  A good person doesn't kick somebody while they're down.  You don't monopolize mutual friends and abandon your partner when they already have 0 self esteem.  I was there when you had nothing.  If not for me and my menial job, you couldn't have left that shithole state and moved to where you are now.  But you're kicking ME out with no warning and no explanation?  On Valentine's Day?  When MY name is on the fucking lease right beside yours?  Fucking typical.  

I never cheated on you.  I didn't steal from your bank account, gossip behind your back or betray you in any other way that would warrant that kind of treatment.  Yet here we are.  You used me as a stepping stone and will one day stumble.  Karma is a cold bitch.  Maybe all those bizarre troubles you had AT EVERY JOB weren't your co-workers' fault.  If you treated them half as bad as you treated me in our last days together, you deserved every fucked up thing that happened to you.  Own it.  Hell, our first encounters involved you shitting on me over a GUY!  I should've known then that you were a horrible person, but my low self-esteem allowed me to overlook your bitchy behavior.  No more.

You are just as demented as your mother.  I hope someone does to you exactly what you did to me one day.  That's the only way you'll ever understand the impact of your actions because you have no empathy.  I acknowledge my shortcomings.  You apparently can't admit a single flaw in your DNA.  You're perfect and completely without fault and I'm a loser piece of trash.  Just remember me when you're with your next psycho coke-snorting, cheating, booze-guzzling, diseased piece of West Coast ass.  Nobody will ever love you like I did.  You fucked up, cunt.  

P.S. - I love you.


----------



## ABetterWay

^^ their loss, baby. I'll bet they're doing you the biggest favor of your life by leaving. I have been in a similar situation, in that if not for me, my sacrifices, my had work, that loser wouldn't have had shit in the end, leaving me when my health got bad through genetics, not even anything I caused.

Guess what? His life is a living hell now, and every fucking facebook post he makes its him feeling sorry for himself, not recognizing its karma at its finest, or posting shit about women that's disgusting while he raises two daughters.

Example:
Women who ask where are all the good men at don't cook, clean, or suck DICK. Where the good men at? At home, they finished dinner, relaxing in aclean house about to get their duck sucked.(though I ignore him in general, him having daughters, that made me sick, especially knowing what a lazy, selfish ahole he was, I couldn't help but comment "goes both ways! Also, don't forget to teach your daughters this important lesson." Lmao no response.....)

Meanwhile, I met his wants - not needs - and needs in every way and then some before my heath crippled me. Mind you, he's a horrible premature ejaculater with literally one skill in bed that gets boring after a while. Thinks he rocked my world. Honey, when I was a teen banging other inexperienced teens, they were better. He was awful in the sack but just like everything else thought he was just the king. Still does, can't figure out why his life is in shambles though its quite clear.

He texts me occasionally and I have no desire to talk with him. He's an idiot. 

Was devastated at first to be left while my health feel apart despite how hard I fought, after nine years of having his back, fucking him like he didn't deserve, and doing everything around the house. Never again.

It's not your loss. It's his. 

You'll get there. It hurts at first but in hindsight I'm  so fucking glad he left.

I know he realizes what a mistake he made .

Karma is a bitch baby! :D


----------



## tathra

How are you supposed to "stop baiting" somebody who has been stalking and harassing you for months, and literally anything you say or is said about you is "bait"?


----------



## Jabberwocky

I can't help but still love you.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Your breath really smells & if you were one of my best mates, the truth would be appreciated, but I don't know you well enough to tell you that without risking offence


----------



## ABetterWay

^^ omg I used to have a Superior at work whose breath was like a rotting corpse, and they were a "close talker" to top it off. Good luck, man, that's awkward as hell lol


----------



## Noodle

I'm okay with being single, but sometimes I think it would be fun to make coffee for someone every morning again.

Not YOU of course.


----------



## Erikmen

I can't find the time.


----------



## ABetterWay

To you, B, the asshole I was waaay to good to. Let's see how much of this shit YOU could handle, while being a kind, gentle, loving, compassionate person who suggests had something positive to say, who fought hard even before diagnosis:

https://edhs.info/symptoms

How long would YOU have lasted, B, before you completely gave up? A couple months, while whining and not considering the impact it also had on those around you and doing everything possible to shield those people from your struggles so they aren't burdened?

Just wondering. You know. Since you "believed" me and were so "supportive" and not at all caught up in superficial, shallow shit. After I made more than you, you spent like the world was ending on things you definitely didn't need that were disgustingly self indulgent, and while I never got to clock out as you didn't do anything around the house, including laundry, trash, cooking from scratch, baking, making your own lunch, and the list goes on, while I worked. 

Yeah, you sure had it rough, boy. And the NERVE of me to ask you to stop spending so recklessly so I could go to school for psychology, knowing I wouldn't be able to work the way I had been much longer, knowing that psychology was something I'd get straight As in and be able to earn a very nice income from 

Crazy of me to rationally, logically plan a feasible way to still make it in the world - and comfortably, too! - while exercising two to four hours a day to combat my symptoms, change my diet even though I didn't eat unhealthy but figured even healthier would help, and still suffer through work especially after everything I did for both of us but especially you, while not letting it destroy my hope, happiness, being very conscious of impacting you or not wanting to burden you even with justified complaining about the torment my body endured, ugh I could just go on and on.

How's it working out again with that ho you fled to instead? You know, the one who had what, 4 kids already, 5? Different fathers? Mysteriously got knocked up by you immediately (i am just sure that wasnt a sign of what she did to suck men in for money), that you now have two kids of your own with, who cheated on you and left you, while you cry like a bitch on facebook acting like you're twenty (ffs, get over balding alreadyt, shave the rest off, and stop with the Fred Durst hats....) degrading women in your posts while you "raise" 2 daughters, talking about how you (makes me gag that you choose THESE WORDS but....) "went from HERO to zero" (lmao, in whose perspective exactly besides your own mind?), who smashed your windshield on your birthday before baby one of yours anyway was even born just because, whose behavior has caused your sweet little innocent girl who is barely school age to stab doors with knives, etc etc etc....yeah..... How's that going for you, babe? Oh yes and the jail time, animal neglect charges, drug charges, you putting a gun in some kids face because you're so logically inclined etc. Wow, this is an endless list huh?

What's that? 

You had it damn good with me and I'm fucking excellent mother material? You know. How you said your girls would love me?

I'm sure they would.

I'm not a psycho whore.

But hey. You were right. No really. Thanks for getting the fuck or of my life. Biggest favor ever from you. Only favor? Both 
.
Oh, karma, what a sucker for justice you can be 

Don't get me wrong . I did feel bad for you..... Until we caught up recently and I see what a disgusting, self centered, poor-me, what did I do to deserve this, randomly and uncalled for commenting about our former sex life as though you rocked my world in the thirty seconds you could hold it in (while I rocked you like the boss I am in bed because other people's pleasure matters too) attitude you have. I won't treat an undeserving man that well ever again. I was young and tried like I thought I should, not realizing until shit hit the fan that you were as selfish as you were, your true colors revealed themselves. But a man who cares and does as much for me? You bet he will get treated like a king. When I find him  And I will. 

Please, leave me alone. I'm ignoring you. Get it?

You never learn 

Not that my situation is great, but the link above should give you an idea of why my struggle is just ever so slightly more legit than yours, you dope.

Thanks for getting out of my life. Do me a favor and do it again, ok? 
Thanks!


----------



## tathra

I know i said i wouldn't pressure you about it all those weeks ago, but I'm not going to be able to hold to that.   It's getting harder and harder to be apart from you for more than a week, and its getting worse the longer we're together; when we see each other in May I'm going to have to bring up seeing you more often again.


----------



## Erikmen

I am pretty sure people will miss you dearly, but nothing we can't handle.


----------



## ABetterWay

Girl you are just insufferable at times. I love you but you are so entitled and ungrateful its really testing my patience.

Have some respect for others. You aren't the only one who suffers, you just bitch the loudest for pity.

It's old.


----------



## brookelyn33

You are a certifiable psychopath and the next time I see you I am going to cunt punt you,
You stupid junkie whore. You wonder why your daughter acts the way she does? It's because she knows you are back on shit and she has already been down this road with you before. You ruined your marriage and family the first time around. It's only been a couple of years and those kids are still recovering from that incident only to be thrown right back in. this time you are going to end up destroying her. Pretty sad she won't talk to you or even come to your house on your custody time anymore. It's also pretty sad that she seeks me out for someone to talk to, confide in and ask for advice. You don't even know how many times I have held that little girl while she bawled her eyes out over your behavior. Did you know she's not eating properly because of all the anxiety and stress she is under because of You? She is down to 80 fucking pounds.....80 FUCKING POUNDS! You are going to end up putting that poor girl in the hospital, you fat, selfish troll. She is just a teenager and you are going to end up ruining her for the rest of her life, I just hope you realize before too much damage is done and it can't be fixed or that you will be ready take accountability for it when she is older. Fuck you, I really hope your ex is smart and takes you back to court for full custody.


----------



## Grinders Kiefers

You sound like a broken record when you talk about your relationship issues, or more accurately, your extremely unhealthy sex life. I think you're a fool for letting your toxic ex-partner back into your life. You just expressed to me last week that you were still hurting from something he said to you last year, and now all of a sudden you two are dating again. You need to work on yourself before you get into a relationship or they're all going to be like this. It's exhausting to listen to you sometimes, and I wish you'd wake up and see what you're doing to yourself and how it affects the people who support you. 

I feel like I can't say anything to you because you justify and rationalize all your poor behavior in the name of love. You said it yourself - "people change".  So change yourself and move on from these shitty people who have no interest in helping you evolve as a person. I see you falling back into old behaviors and my concern is that you'll eventually let yourself slip in other ways. Stop worrying so much about finding someone to be with, and be comfortable with yourself - a complete, beautiful person.


----------



## Erikmen

I wish I could tell you everything about me.


----------



## ABetterWay

I'm so tired . Just so tired.


----------



## Erikmen

I am tired too. Despite of all possible rest or sleep time, I'm always tired.


----------



## ABetterWay

^^ I hear that, Erikmen. Stress is a bitch. :/


----------



## max_

I sure hope this ain't syphilis because if it is I probably gave it to you.


----------



## Erikmen

ABetterWay said:


> ^^ I hear that, Erikmen. Stress is a bitch. :/



Yes, indeed. Hopeful for better times.


----------



## Kl519

The end is nigh.


----------



## zephyr

I have a huge cushion in my mortgage for tight times like this so Im using it so I dont get in more debt but I dont feel like I need to explain this to you.  Its my money and my mortgage and is between the bank and me. You are not the bank so stop acting like it.


----------



## Erikmen

You know that when you say I now am back to drugs because of your father or else is merely BS. As in part of the problem. Wake up, acknowledge the reality and your own problems that'll be the only way out. I wish you'd know that by now.


----------



## zephyr

You are the worst boss I have ever had.  I hope you get fired snd someone who jnows what they are doing stwps in.

And you look like a badgers arse.


----------



## ABetterWay

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

Ffs, why can't I just get THROUGH THIS.GGod, I want this over with.

I'm soooo sick of your drunk ass not offering even the slightest assistance with practical matters.

This would benefit you, too. Financially. Are you so narcissistic you will continue to watch me spend just so you can reign superior? Which, the way you act drunk daily, you aren't. You're also not in pain. But whatever. The lies you tell yourself so you "win".

I wish I had somewhere to go for a few days and do this. Just not being around your animosity and hate would help enormously. 

And we never have sex, which sucks with you anyway. 

Ah. Fuck you man.


----------



## szuko000

You need to get the fuck over your ex. That girl is a selfish using bitch who has nothing going for her other then she collects a lot of MALE friends who do shit for her. How can you not see you are now in this category with a lot of other people. I dont care if you think she has good connections and is hot, that is exactly what she is going to use to exploit you. And the reason she brings up your past failing and things you did to upset her is shes trying to invoke an apologetic response from you so youll suffer through more of her pointless BS and drama... she represents a type of person incapable of change and unable to be alone with themselves. I know in some ways you admire my ability to make decisions and change the course my own own life, why cant you do the one thing i speak so highly of... leave your past where it belongs in memory that you do nothing to return to?

You arent ever going to get back with her and these interactions will inevitably drain your more then her. I think your foolish for continuing with this idea that "maybe something will change" the answer to that is no because your putting faith in a person other then yourself.


----------



## Erikmen

It seems you have already done everything to jeopardize this relationship, don't blame me for not trying. Still I'm going to miss you.


----------



## tathra

I'm so sorry you cried because of me baby, but at the same time I'm kind of happy to see such a small misunderstanding have such a big impact because it shows me how much you care for me.  I want to be able to tell you that i love you, and this helps reassure me that you reciprocate those feelings.


----------



## Erikmen

I wish you were here.


----------



## Serotonin101

I miss you. I love you. You bring so much light to my life... The night we spent talking for hours still leaves has me elated. I hope the trip we planned goes through as I can't wait to lie on the beach with you in the warm sun.


----------



## tathra

Its taking everything i have to be positive, confident, and upbeat for you.  I miss you so much it hurts and i hate that i can't see you for weeks still, but i won't let you be dragged down by my loneliness and pining for you.  I want to make sure you have the best time possible. I want you to think of me while we're apart not out of guilt or anything negative but instead as the one thing that would make your vacation even better, if you were sharing it with me.


----------



## cannablissss

I can't believe you watch so many videos of other girls and stuff and you wonder why I'm a ltitle held back about having sex. You make me feel so insecure when you talk all these things to me and then I find out you have a thing for latinos. I'm just a successful white college student. Am I not good enough or something? Apparently I'm not important enough for you to cut the shit out because it's ruining the intimate part of our relationship, trust me.


----------



## Erikmen

I wish I could tell you how small you become when you lie in search of benefits.


----------



## ABetterWay

Really missing you today, C. As usual, really. I think of you daily and cry often.

I so wish you weren't gone, Love.

I wish so many things. So many.

Watch over me. Don't leave. Please. I love you. Xoxo


----------



## Grinders Kiefers

Your passive-aggressive victim stance is exhausting. Tell me how you feel so I can respond accordingly.


----------



## Erikmen

I wish you'd know how important you are to me. Beyond words.


----------



## ABetterWay

If I knew where you were hiding money, I'd do a big fat fucking rail right now. Lol. Probably better that I don't. Sigh.


----------



## ABetterWay

Quitting will make my sex drive come back with a vengeance, and I'm guessing I will just resent you more and more after that.....


----------



## Erikmen

You have done incredible things, and you are a beautiful person to me despite of the all the 'masks' you wear.


----------



## Runtoparadise

So I should've been in bed hours ago given my commitments for tmorro. Instead I held out & stayed up hour by hour to see what u had to say.

Prob is, when it's about how many others you can make come, that doesn't rouse my interest, rather discourages it.

That uv had the opportunity besides being married, doesn't give me a confident vibe were u to spend time with me.

If we speak one-one no longer, I hope u find this gorgeous.

Rtp


----------



## Erikmen

Looking forward to see you tomorrow.


----------



## tathra

You're quitting forever because you finally got told to stop stalking and harassing me?  The statement "and nothing of value was lost" has never been more true.


----------



## D's

Hey babe, u got a sponsor? U want One? Yea I worked the steps, my favorite part was the sex inventory. Have you ever taken one of those? Want to?


----------



## ABetterWay

Everything is so much more of a struggle, so much more difficult than you give credit for.

I didn't enter your life under false pretenses, which is what you pulled on me. Lying about who you are. Wow, you're a hell of an actor, too. I'll give you credit for that.

You tell yourself so many lies that you actually sincerely begin to believe them.IIt's really a sick thing to do at this level. You do it to rid yourself of responsibility for your actions, and - God forbid! - any potential guilt you'd have to feel about the absolutely vile things you do, should you actually be honest with yourself instead of taking it out on and blaming any and every one and thing besides yourself. Pretty amazing that you've actually got yourself convinced that literally nothing in your life has ever, ever been your fault, not even partially. So it's always someone else's fault. Yet, you also boast about what a genius you believe yourself to be.... That doesn't stand up under scrutiny, though. How can you be such a genius yet simultaneously never be responsible for any bull shit in your life? If you were such a genius, you'd think you'd not "fall victim" to all of these "awful" people who "do you wrong". 

But that's not what's actually happening, is it? What? What's that, you say? It is? Yeah....no. No, it's not. 

What a selfish, immature asshole you have to be to continue sticking to such ridiculous guns, even when logic proves your bullshittery. 

You also claim to be ruled by logic and never emotions. Lmao that's the biggest lie you've told yourself yet, possibly.

See, you mistake strong emotion for being rationally convinced of something. It's very obvious to anyone who spends even a few moments really scrutinizing what you say, reality, and your behavior. Because upon looking closer, it becomes very obvious very fast that your so called beliefs aren't consistent AT ALL. Rooted in logic and reason, they'd be very consistent and add up to make sense. But since they're rooted in emotion - and, mainly hatred and anger and other lovely immediate family members of that emotional nature - your stances change on a whim. You insist that's not the case but when I really take the time to explain what I see, you first try to twist it back on me .....if that fails (and it does) you quickly degenerate into resorting to threats, violence, and just general, all around toddler-esque tactics of that nature. So, first, like the coward you are you think nothing of trying to make the other person think they're actually the piece of shit...what a low thing to do. Thank goodness I'm not naive enough for that crap, but others are, and how dare you put YOUR blame, YOUR consequences, pain & guilt that is YOURS, etc, on someone else for them to shoulder the burden of, feeling horrible about themself. What a fucking coward you are just for that alone. And when that does not work out for you, you just lose it and use your physicality, privilege, and uncalled for rage to stamp them out.

Only a fucking cowardly pussy thinks it's acceptable to abuse others so terribly for the sake of avoiding the experience of any negative and uncomfortable feelings and consequences you'd suffer if you grew the balls - and, frankly, the conscience - to reap what you sow. 

This is why I have zero respect for you, as an adult, as a human being, as a man, as someone with the ability to discern right from wrong. You do know better at this point, you just willfully act as though there's nothing wrong with your act.

I cannot put into words just how revolting this one quality of yours is alone to me. 

If you would get your stupid head out of your stupid ass - both of which could use a shower, too, btw...are you also so special that you don't need to practice any hygiene, if not for your own self respect, then out of respect for those who don't want to smell your nasty BO on top of the lovely stench of booze and rarely brushed teeth??????? ,- you'd see yourself the way anyone who is unfortunate enough to know you well enough that this side of yours becomes clear sees you, and you'd grow up and expresses profound and sincere apologies to those you've victimized (yes. *victimized*, the under-statement of your life, too...), motivated solely by mortification! Because I promise you, you should be absolutely crushed from mortification alone. I have to wonder how far into actual "psychopathy" you are; it's surreal to me, it simply blows my mind, how you can just LIE to yourself like that! And how you have zero, ZERO, ZERO regard for the safety and well being of others. 

Calling you a coward just isn't even enough. What's more cowardly than a coward? Whatever it is, that's what you are.

Circumstances beyond your control already give you much, privilege and many advantages. All of which you refuse to acknowledge let alone actually be grateful for and appreciate your good, unearned fortune. How much more taking would you like to do? The only thing you are generous enough to dole out liberally is blame! 

There is really hardly anything redeeming you, even a little bit. Do you even KNOW what it takes to get a sentiment like that out of ME, the eternal optimist who wants to see the good in even the worst people????? Holy crap!

You are exceptional in all of the worst ways. 

I cannot emphasize enough how disgusted/repulsed/revolted/sickened your attitude makes me! Beyond repulsed! Only pieces of human GARBAGE could sleep a WINK each night, with all of your misdeeds you carry around within you. The self-deception is so profoundly deep in you. I know I'm just repeating myself but MAN I cannot even process how cowardly and selfish and immature you have to be to refuse to take responsibility, to put blame on others so forcefully like a MONSTER, to cause so much destruction and deep, even life-altering pain to others all the while sleeping well, snoring your ass off as you can't even be anything less than 100% insufferable even as you fucking sleep..... Ugh. 

I cannot fucking WAIT until the exact moment that I can get you out of my life once and for all, not a nanosecond after...

Karma is a bitch, though, dear, and I'm convinced that one day this - ALL OF IT - will come back to you. Sadly, even though I'd still feel for you under those circumstances, as I know for a fact you won't be able to handle reaping the hell you've sown, that might be your only chance to *actually* get through to you. 

That could be mitigated, but you have to be honest with yourself for that to happen.

So. Guess that's not happening.

Fuck you for all of the rage and abuse that I never even came close to deserving from you. You will get yours one day. And damn my bleeding heart for even caring at all that it will be more than you can handle. But I'll keep my beautiful, bleeding heart. It guarantees that I'll never, ever, EVER be like you, no matter how much abuse and torment is inflicted upon me throughout life. No matter how many people like you I have the misfortune of encountering. 

Do you understand how much strength it takes to still feel anything kind for the likes of you and others like you? You think I'm so weak.... But I don't take my shit out on others. It's you who is weak, my dear. Ironic, eh?


----------



## Erikmen

I really hope you stay until the end the year.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Love you, but seriously, WHATEVS


----------



## tathra

I'm glad you're into that kind of stuff, because i might end up getting pretty aggressive in the forceful play we'll be doing tomorrow to vent if i still feel shitty and frustrated tomorrow.  That you enjoy being the little dog that gets kicked out of frustration and pent up anger might cause me to really get into it for my own sake instead of only doing it for your enjoyment.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

I miss you so fucking much and it's killing me that I can't talk to you anymore. I still love you


----------



## Erikmen

I literally took the day off while in my office today. There's just so much s* you can take for a day sometimes.


----------



## cannablissss

I cannot believe you even tried to go back to such a disgusting piece of trash and I'm so mad at myself for staying with you but you didn't do anything and I guess I can't really be mad but you're tearing my heart into pieces as you hold it as well. This is what love is. But I need to focus on myself and you will not get in my way. And you need to not leave just because I have moments. Bipolar moments. If you can't handle me at my worst you don't deserve me at my best.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

I want to see you, ask you how you're doing, kiss you and just be with you so bad, but I know it's selfish, so I'll just chain smoke and hope that you call me, even though I know that you most likely won't. I really hope you're doing well. I love you.


----------



## Erikmen

Glad you were here. Even it was for such a short period of time. 
See you there next time. I feel bad we didn't get to say good bye.


----------



## Speed King

The honest truth to co workers.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

I can't stop thinking about you, where are you, what are you doing, do you miss me, are you happy, is there still a chance for us to get back together. 
I really really hope that you'll call and tell me that you want to change and you still love me.


----------



## Erikmen

I might have spoiled this we had for ourselves. Not sure how or why.


----------



## cannablissss

I really hope we can move past this situation and that you will be able to stay in Virginia with me because if for any reason you have to leave, I don't know what I'm going to do. I need you to try harder, I need you to do better. I'm trying, and all of it is for you.


----------



## SativaRose

I think I might be lesbian. I am sorry, I am trying to figure it out. Even if I am, I will always love you, so so much. You are the only man I've ever loved.


----------



## Erikmen

This has been a battle for all of us, it would be best if we'd could just carry on and do what we have to do in the smoothest possible way.


----------



## MaCherie

You took my love, devotion, kindness and generosity all for granted. When you thought the grass was greener, I was disposable..3 years and I deserved a breakup in text?  I sacrificed so much to show you that real love, unconditional love existed. You knew, you felt it. 

But you are selfish. And have the nerve to text me after almost a year. You had me, you lost me. End of story. It makes me smile that you're still having sex dreams about me and feel compelled to tell me. I hope you do for the rest of your life as you have bullshit, boring sex, knowing what you did have in me.


----------



## cannablissss

I just found out you told your ex you loved her. After saying you wanted to work it out with me. I'm being manipulated and you said you won't do it again but you didn't promise. What am I supposed to think? You left me after I got drugged, I didn't take them on my own will. I almost died. I have done nothing but be there for you and repay you and respect our current break and I'm not talking to anyone else how could you? How can I ever trust you again? I go to cry but the tears won't fall. I hate this feeling. I hate it so much.


----------



## zephyr

For someone who thinks they know it all you really are childish.


----------



## tathra

You make me feel completely useless sometimes, which is something everybody else is constantly grinding into me at every single possible opportunity.


----------



## Erikmen

You can't blame me for everything, when was the last time you took responsibility for something you did or said. You are not a saint, the thing is that I have always accepted your BS and remained calm. That doesn't make you right.


----------



## tathra

Way to kick my insecurities in hardcore.  Now I'm definitely going to be too afraid to say anything and be honest about anything involving this kind of stuff again.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I want to fuck you so badly even though I know I'm not the 100th guy to do so.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm feeling so old lately. I hope you understand.


----------



## tathra

Why do you still feel so distant? Why won't you open up to me?


----------



## zephyr

You are the worst kind of deadbeat dad.


I dont know how Im going to explain your absence without telling the truth.


And I dont know why you are so afraid of her finding out what happened and what you did.  Its not as if you've ever apologised or tried to make up for it.


If you had have died things would be easier.  Theres still time for that to happen.


----------



## Ragnarok-isinsight

I will always love you.

You will always mean the absolute world to me.

But I was no longer IN love with you.

I am so sorry. 

I was perfect for you. You weren't perfect for me.

I'm sorry YOU had to end things with me, because you knew I didn't have the balls to break up with someone. I feel most guilty about that, that you had to grit your teeth and end it when I've always been what you wanted. That shows me how much you really did care about me.

5.5 years with your first love, first kiss, first sexual experience, first everything, all done. Over. 

We got each other through everything. Everything. 4 years of college, parents divorcing, deaths, births, unemployment, weddings, disappointments, accomplishments, highs and lows, health scares, the feeling of just 'you royally pissed the hell out of me today but I still love you'... Everything.

'Ich Liebe Dich'. Always.


----------



## Erikmen

I don't like the feeling of being intimidated because you feel you are higher in the hierarchy, at least you think you are. You should know this is not as vertical as you might think, it has never been. I really hope you'd stop this theatrical act of yours.


----------



## luckys1evin

F*** you officer, just because you got beat up in high school and have a complex dont be a lil harassing bi*** to everyone because you think the world owes you, also use ur words instead of shoving a 40 in my face while im on my knees telling you im complying (Btw to the honest cops out there keep it up keep us safe, not under tyrannical rule)


----------



## tathra

My intuition has never been wrong; i never let on to you that i felt something was off, but you proved that what i was sensing was exactly right. So now i can say with total confidence that i know this isn't what you really want.  It'll only be a short while before things are back to how they were, and hopefully better, i just know it.


----------



## Asclepius

I'm not a pheasant plucker; I'm a pheasant plucker's son. I'm only plucking pheasants 'till the pheasant plucker comes.


----------



## zephyr

I am having difficulty staying off drugs and am a little angry at myself so thats why I am in a bad mood.

Nothing to do with the living situation.


----------



## acheter

Do you really see us having a future together?


----------



## Erikmen

I regret doing this now and later, say in a decade or more I know I'll feel unhappy because of my current choices. See I have to change this.


----------



## Cogari

Even after the beatings, I would have still been with you. I love you, I wanted to marry you. I wanted you to give birth to my children and spend my life with you. I'd bleed for you, there is no one in this world that will ever care about you like I do. You should have told me that you loved someone else when we got together. You shouldn't have cheated on me just before our first break. You shouldn't have been sleeping with your flatmate and lying about going to a councillor, waiting for me to go home for the holiday before breaking up with me via text on my 21st birthday. You forced me to go to the clinic twice to be inspected because I couldn't climax during intercourse, because I was too intimidated to be comfortable and was stressed that I couldn't cum when you could all the time. 

You are an arrogant woman who thinks she's better than everyone else, which is dumb because your haughtiness and drinking is making you lazier, everyone isn't keen on the "intimidating" air you like so much. If you weren't hot, Northern and unable to wear an outfit not showing off your tits people wouldn't flock around you, because you replace your sweeter inner self with a spiteful hag and don't want to change being psychotic because you like controlling people, and I've never understood why you purposefully cultivate such a vile social self when it's nothing like you at home. 

You and I are both fucking idiots, but I don't care and I thought you didn't either. Why the hell did you throw me away when you just needed to get help? I've known your flaws for a very long time. I don't want to change you, and I never did. I loved you so much that I could have forgiven anything. I just wanted you to get help. Because you strangled me to the point where I thought I would die, and if you carried on you could have killed me. How were you too stubborn to address that?

You are a coward. You threw everything we had away because you couldn't be bothered with the effort of me. You hopped on the first cock literally next to you, and I'm not fooled that it's anything but a way of sticking in the knife, and making yourself feel comforted. Well, I hope that you hurt for what you did to me. I hope that you miss me, and that it causes you pain knowing that you abandoned me and treated another human being that way. I wish that you dream about the assaults every night like I do, and that they cause you shame. And I'm struggling, because one half of me wants to cut you out of my life forever and the other half wants you to come crawling back. I am hoping that you do what you've done before and stumble into my room and tell me you miss me. But I don't see it really happening. I don't know what the fuck I feel or how to get on with my life, and I hope while you leave uni with your fat stinking pet of a partner that you feel the same.

Wow. Cheers for that, needed it.

I will always, always love you. You loved me more than anyone ever has, and I don't think anyone will love or be loved by me like that ever again. I will always despise you for poisoning that and taking that away from us. I don't want to hate you but I do, and I hope to God that you come back to me realising what you've done, regarless of what you say. And if you don't, then I hope that it haunts you forever.


----------



## MaCherie

Quit talking to me like I'm an idiot. I may not be able to bite my tongue in the future.


----------



## Erikmen

Don't underestimate your ability to be great.


----------



## ABetterWay

Ugh you are so rape-y. Get off of me.

Gross.

And I'm no prude.

Roleplaying, sure. Truly rape-y? Ugh, gtfo man. What is your problem? As if your alcohol breath and unbrushed teeth aren't repulsive enough... And that wet noodle you're pushing courtesy of alcohol too. 

Just.....no.  Shudder.

And I'm not blowing you either. So forget it. Jesus, take a damn shower.

::dumps bottles and bottles of hand sanitizer all over myself::


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ I'm so sorry, but that's funny. Sounds horrible though.


----------



## Cogari

^^
That's minging. You deserve better than that. At first glance it's a little funny, but I wouldn't want to be like that with someone dirty, and if they think it's cool be repulsive on you then they're a dirtbag. But I'm no expert, sex to me is something you dance about because of the luck afterwards :L why the fuck would you not even clean your shit up XD


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I remember you from scoring once years & years ago, before we had the kids that go to the same school
You moved in at the other end of my road & I hoped you didn't remember me as I keep all drug association outside of the school gates
I've just read that you have died & despite not shedding a tear about recent sad news of close ones, feel unfathomably upset about you


----------



## Cogari

^
I don't want to be nosy or anything but you should look for someone who is worth the effort. You're obviously wiser than me but make sure the next person is vetted, get a measure of them. As someone suffering a similar situation being powerless to argue my corner while I hear what's being said about myself, don't let the next one be anything like that. You don't need a skank and you don't need someone who can't control their temper. You can't change the past, but you can sure change the future by getting with someone who isn't in any way like the mistakes of the past.


----------



## Cogari

Well my first reaction would be to say "good", but that's due to not wanting you to come to harm. I'm sure you will be more carefull and take care of yourself, and the priority to stay safe is what's most important. I'd change my number personally, and possibly even report the threats if they really worried me, but I'm more one to cut the head off the snake, change my phone, and delete every message from him. Don't look at it, don't humour it, just cut it all off entirely. 

My situation is similar in the person being very controlling, and I understand the fear and being cracked by what someone can do, I couldn't even imagine another relationship and find it funny when people bring it up, not in a rush to possibly be in that place again. It's the way mentally abusive people who intimidate think, it's a path they go down. The anger, the threats, it comes from that disdain for their partner, and it may manifest as being physically intimidating as well, I know from experience and the accounts of a lot of people, both men and women. 

Not to puff up my feathers, but I hope that it's threats and air coming from a sick and impotent person. Easy for someone to threaten a woman from the other side of a phone, a lot of jackasses like to bark, but don't let it scare you. You need to sever the chord, don't even listen to his voice, think positively and firmly about a better future. He won't come for you. He doesn't have to be a presence if you do not allow it. You can take away direct influence, and while it'll follow you, I firmly believe these things don't last forever.


----------



## Cogari

Hmmm. Well if that's your plan and it works for you, maybe some legal action will be taken that helps you. People like that like to blame people, they can't turn their anger inwards, so they direct it at people they know they can hurt. They can't let go. If they did, if they looked within they wouldn't like what they found. Some people like to gnaw the bone, I've known people hold grudges against me for years after I'd even seen them. What on earth do you need to be sorry for? :L 

You will. You have a plan, and you seem certain of what you want to do despite going about it in your own in your own personal way. Hopefully it's a good sign you get out. Thank you aha, they ditched me while I went home to deal with some family matters, and she already has someone else who I think was a think on the side in retrospect. It's the same situation, it lingers, but I will beat it, and so will you (y) Thank you very much, you seem like a very nice person yourself *HUGS BACK*


----------



## Kl519

^^looks up at post...has nothing to do with me.  Lol, nice.

So...

Get over me, stop lying (how many times has this been?), and TALK ABOUT THE FACTS.

Thanks.


----------



## bobby1978

I love you all, though I am terrified of you all. I'd like to be able to talk to you and exist among you. I am praying for you.


----------



## Erikmen

The weekend is over now.


----------



## MaCherie

Don't be mad at me because you're younger than me and look older. 

Bitch.


----------



## tathra

I still don't understand.  Even though we never really discussed it, those subjects had come up several times before and were never an issue before. I was always upfront, honest, and clear with you, and following your lead for when you were ready for what, because like i told you, i knew you'd come around when you were ready.  It seemed pretty clear we were on the same page, right until you blindsided me.  I can't understand how you could take so poorly something that doesn't even really relate to you or have anything to do with you, so poorly we couldn't even discuss it.

I think i have a good idea what happened, and why.  I'll give you the space you need right now and hope you come around. I'm sure you will, as long as you're honest with yourself and with me.  I meant what i told you from the start, and I'll do whatever i have to to keep those words true.


----------



## Starfish33

I'd say it to their face lol,, but I guess that's what gets me in trouble,,,Soooo, this is what I'd say.. "If you can't back your shit up and u know what the f your doing is wrong and you're confronted more than twice, bitch expect  what you get. Don't fucking go crying to the wonderful law." If you're an adult, you know right from wrong. You make the choice and right or wrong expect the consequences. Fucking sucks on my end though ugh.


----------



## Cogari

If you're going to drop out of university at the last minute, please kindly be a failure and a thieving scumbag somewhere else. Your attempt to cheat the landlord has cost us the flat and forced us to move in 2 months, while you drop out and fuck off to another city. I'm so glad that your year of preaching how hard worked and morally superior you are has ended with as much hollowness as I expected. You clearly don't have it in you to work hard, to be a man who pays his keep, and while we're at it, who remains faithful to his girlfriend of God knows how long (lying about being in an open relationship and cheating on her multiple times, while sneering at me because your a self styled feminist and LGBTQ representative makes you a hypocrite and a rat, next time you bemoan how men disrespect women look in a mirror and learn some self awareness you asshole. Regardless of my sexuality I know without being told that cheating is wrong and I don't need a medal for such an obvious conviction).   

I can understand you fucking me over. You've always disliked me and bitched about me when you thought I couldn't hear you. But what really gets me is you could have collapsed my flatmates entire year of work, she is on the cusp of getting the best results in her year. You know what a star she is. And you fucked her anyway, without a second thought you just pissed all over her with her biggest work weeks away. You run the risk of causing a woman working at her degree 10 hours every single day to have a breakdown, because you are a selfish asshole. You don't care. And suggesting she ask for dubious student accommodation that costs nearly double what we pay in rent as an aside to get her to just forget your irresponsibility and selfishness...short and sweet because even writing this down is making me irrationally angry...go fuck yourself you snake.


----------



## zephyr

I dont want to come to work because I am too lazy and you were dumb to employ me.


----------



## apatheist

You're stuck so deep up your own ass you can't see life happening around you. It's passing you by.


----------



## ABetterWay

Let's see YOU do this, you pussy. 

Mine is absolutely worse, on every level. Yet here I am. You're just as excuse making little bitch who acts like a violent bastard yet deep down you're a fucking coward. 

Kiss my ass. 

Both cheeks.


----------



## ABetterWay

CoastTwoCoast said:


> ^ I'm so sorry, but that's funny. Sounds horrible though.



Lol. Glad you got a chuckle out of it


----------



## ABetterWay

Cogari said:


> ^^
> That's minging. You deserve better than that. At first glance it's a little funny, but I wouldn't want to be like that with someone dirty, and if they think it's cool be repulsive on you then they're a dirtbag. But I'm no expert, sex to me is something you dance about because of the luck afterwards :L why the fuck would you not even clean your shit up XD



Actively working on getting duckies in a row to divorce this jackass. Bad health problems have slowed my ability to walk away down but I'll get there. 

Xoxo


----------



## Cogari

I let it all out, all of my grievances about how you were in the past, and how you were bad for me. Asking how you could talk to me while apparently thinking reducing male domestic abuse centres was fine because straight men are apparently entitled and you've had it harder. And you falsely accuse me of raping you in the past and block me before I can respond. Lying about something as evil and as horrifying as rape is the lowest thing a person can do. 

I was right to rid myself of you. I cannot understand why you would lie about that, why not just use any other insult? Even the accusation makes me feel filthy. I would rather die than abuse anyone. And unlike you, pretending that you have it hard with a 3 person polyamorous relationship lasting for years, I *do* actually know what real abuse feels like. You've hurt me beyond the capacity to even really react with emotion. You *disgust* me. The only think keeping me going is the fact that I know how many people would snigger at my passing, and I'm not letting my enemies crow over my corpse.


----------



## Cogari

ABetterWay said:


> Actively working on getting duckies in a row to divorce this jackass. Bad health problems have slowed my ability to walk away down but I'll get there.
> 
> Xoxo



Good, best of luck to you getting away. I hope you do as soon as possible, and well done for sticking it out. I'm hoping if you choose another the next person will be worth your time.


----------



## Lunamoth

That the man I dated who was 28 years younger than me was the best man I ever met. Goes out to both of our families. He tragically died last year.


----------



## ABetterWay

^^ I'm so sorry, to hear that, love. 

It's coming up on one year that an ex of mine - who is dear to me and who I SHOULD HAVE made a go with it with - took his own life. The pain can be unbearable, the shoulda coulda woulda.... My God.

Wishing you peace and serenity. I know it hurts. 

Xoxox


----------



## ABetterWay

Cogari said:


> Good, best of luck to you getting away. I hope you do as soon as possible, and well done for sticking it out. I'm hoping if you choose another the next person will be worth your time.


Thank you sincerely. It's overwhelming but I can't fucking WAIT to never, ever, ever have to see him again. 

And while I would eventually love to find love, that's going to wait until I'm all healed up and looking through confident, joyful eyes.

There are good men, good people, out there. And one day I'll have mine. 

Best of luck to you in your struggles as well, dear. Xoxo


----------



## Erikmen

I have a lot on my plate right now. Wish you send someone else...


----------



## Runtoparadise

Cld say this to ur face, but I'm not contacting you again. Apparently, you're too "catatonic with anxiety",to call me & apologise. Because you were "high every time we spoke". 

After a year of no communication, you got in touch gradually again through BL, then via mobile, as you so missed my "friendship". 

After only talking several days,- albeit almost 24 hrs per day,(as over the 12 mths your marriage had turned to shit), you declared you had had feelings for me ever since we'd connected here. That you were falling for me.

I'd not consciously registered that id missed you also until we began talking again. While you said it first, I felt butterflies every time we spoke. 

You told your wife you were speaking with me again. You told me she was not happy about it as you no longer cared. 

You told her you were in love with me. That you wanted to be with me. Which, well, I don't know the truth, - you've made it sound as though you're truly done. 

I heard about the fights, the "filth" the night u called them, the parents involved, arguments, lawyer etc,

It also just happened that close to my area you had not only some family, but the chance to finally get your shot at doing what you were most passionate about, music. 

Oh, the things we talked about, you being the one to show me that not all men are arseholes. How I was your princess & even if my ring finger was bare. 

As days grew into weeks, you said such beautiful things to me. I to you. You told me you'd always be with me. We spoke of converting my garage into a music studio.

Lol, even that my darling father, (rip dad), was talking to you in your dreams.,"Guidance".

A few days where you disappeared or neglected to answer the phone... Or made phony excuses why u couldn't talk.


From the printouts of our texts, (all 1062 that i could not stand to hv on my ph), you cannot decide if you manipulated me as to ensure their was no going back to your Wife, (as you continue to call her).

Or if you cannot look me in the eyes during FaceTime or Skype & tell me you do not love me, as that's not possible.

The heartbreak I felt that chilled me to my bones however, was that yes, you do have your own problems, and as I read our thread of msgs...

I occasionally used the words,- "really unwell", "rapid weightloss", "Karl the kidney specialist", "terminal", "malignancy", at times as I attempted to let you show some empathy/self awareness.

NOT ONCE DID YOU EVEN SHOW A SENSE THAT YOU HAD READ, NOTICED, UNDERSTOOD, INTERPRETED ANY OF THIS!

SO FUCK OFF. Already you mean nothing to me.

The BL guidelines clearly say, "Don't be a Cunt",
I'd say that applies to life in general too.

Mods, pls let me keep this one up, no personal details,&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;.

Rtp


----------



## zephyr

^ Stop .


----------



## Runtoparadise

Yeah, it was kinda long. What gives u the authority to say "stop"?

Another person with too much time on their hands? AKA mod? 

Rtp xx


----------



## Runtoparadise

Meh, k. 

Cheers
Rtp


----------



## AnnieOminous

After years of rejection from you and a mixmatched libido. I'm no longer attracted to you and often fantasize about the men I work with- old, young, fat, thin, -I could go for any. I catch myself imagining scenarios when I'm alone with one of them and how I would seduce them. Its messed up I know. I get myself wet daily daydreaming about sucking my bosses balls, haha. All of the sudden your face and body are not what turns me on, it actually does the opposite. This time last year I would beg for intimacy at least once a month (though I could have gone 2-4x's daily), but now the thought of you makes me queasy. For the past 10 years I have used my dildo much more often than we've fucked because of your low libido, now I use it because I like it better. The way you breathe turns me off, lmao. I still am a horny girl, just not for you.


----------



## cannablissss

You promised me that you'd change and I still have yet to see it. You're still everything I want


----------



## Erikmen

Is that true that people don't change. Or maybe they do in different ways. I'd prefer to think it's possible.


----------



## JaredTheGhost

Ending our friendship was the hardest decision I've ever made, but fuck you for being a lousy friend to me and never keeping your word.

I will never talk to you again.


----------



## kleinerkiffer

I miss you so much. It's been more than a month since I last saw you and I'm still thinking about you daily. I still can't believe that you're gone and I'm still not sure if you broke up with me because you don't love me anymore or because you're just not ready to change and knew that you'd just hurt me. 
Do you still think about me? Is there still hope or are you happier without me? Do you have a new bf or fuckbuddy? Why did you block me on snapchat? Are you happy? Why didn't you care to change at least a little bit, were you just too afraid or did you just not care about my feelings anymore? So many questions I can't ask.. 
I really hope you'll call someday in the next few weeks as I'm not sure if you want me to call you. 
It hurts so much knowing that you live just like a km away but I probably won't see you ever again. 
I still think that if you would've at least tried to change some things we'd have a great relationship, but it looks like you're either too afraid or just don't care anymore. 
Hope you're happy.


----------



## Erikmen

I wish that my actions speak as clearly as my words. I hope things turn out fine and that you can be whatever you want and continue being the great person you have always been.


----------



## Punkchick22

Why lie? we were only dating,all you had to say was you didn't want to go out again.. not a problem. Fuck you why make up bullshit.. grow some balls for fuck's sake..


----------



## Emptty

I still don't know if I love you or just find you an interesting distraction from how empty I am. I hope if I find the latter is true nobody ends up hurt because of it.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm very hopeful, I don't want to feel so optimistic to protect myself should something go wrong. I don't think it's the case though. I realize it maybe took almost 2 years and half being totally sober, so that I could feel so confident as I used to be when I needed drugs. Not only to be confident but also to afford nights without sleep followed by long working days, socializing and all the rest. It makes me happy as I can have this palpable feeling that things do get better after all, also with my children and closer relatives. 

I really thank Bluelight from the bottom of heart for having given me so much hope, inspiration and, most importantly, the strength throughout these past years when I most needed it to built the confidence I knew I still had it in me, somewhere. I wish I could have been here earlier when I started trying to come off of opiates I needed daily together with all the benzos to get through the day. As I often mention here, there's nothing we can't achieve. We can all stop it when we truly want it regardless of all sadness and depression that comes along after the neverending withdrawals.


----------



## Emptty

Not really to a partner but I desperately need to get this off my chest.

Why did you make me like this? You're always so angry with me for making bad choices but everything I've ever done was an attempt to escape this deep-seated pain you gave me. Of all the gifts to give your child, why give them pain? What kind of person does that? What kind of person does that and then fucking justifies it by telling that child he's inherently bad!?

Do you know what it was like? To grow up with the two of you? To grow up being told if I wasn't perfect I was the worst person on earth? To be threatened with institutionalization before I was even 10 years old!? To be pinned down by an adult and told I deserved it for expressing an emotion? To hear over and over again if I told you your behavior was wrong that I was in the wrong? That I should be a better kid if I didn't want to be degraded and hurt? To be told that every emotion I expressed was dramatic or unimportant? Even when I expressed joy?

Do you know what it's like to live with you now? To see that facade you put on?
_Look we're good parents now, we feed you, we shelter you, we offer to spend time with you, we apologize when we demean you as long as you're not to scared to call us out on it._

You're not good parents, and I don't care how unaware of that or in denial you are. You never were good parents. I have entire pieces of memory missing from my consciousness because my childhood was so fucking painful. And to this day I choke up when I try to criticize you. To this day I still struggle to call you abusive because like you said, other kids had it worse.

fuck you fuck you fuck you stop trying to act like you ever saw me as anything but an inconvenience when I was a child. I know you never wanted me. I was bad, I was sick, I was to much for you.

fuck you fuck you fuck you stop trying to act like you care now. If you cared you would notice when I disappear for days at a time to drugs or when I end up in the hospital for 17 godamn hours. I know you don't care, you barely even notice I exist. 

I hope when I move out I never have to see either of you again, and I hope the fact I don't speak to you haunts you until you take your last breaths.


----------



## zephyr

Great. Just another day full of idiots again. Wish I could stay in bed and not have to deal with you dumb ass shitheads.

But one must work I suppose.


----------



## SKR

I now realise how distasteful it is to air our dirty laundry in a public forum like this. 

Sorry, I'll take the highroad from here on- nobody wins when we play tit for tat like children.


----------



## ABetterWay

Erikmen said:


> I'm very hopeful, I don't want to feel so optimistic to protect myself should something go wrong. I don't think it's the case though. I realize it maybe took almost 2 years and half being totally sober, so that I could feel so confident as I used to be when I needed drugs. Not only to be confident but also to afford nights without sleep followed by long working days, socializing and all the rest. It makes me happy as I can have this palpable feeling that things do get better after all, also with my children and closer relatives.
> 
> I really thank Bluelight from the bottom of heart for having given me so much hope, inspiration and, most importantly, the strength throughout these past years when I most needed it to built the confidence I knew I still had it in me, somewhere. I wish I could have been here earlier when I started trying to come off of opiates I needed daily together with all the benzos to get through the day. As I often mention here, there's nothing we can't achieve. We can all stop it when we truly want it regardless of all sadness and depression that comes along after the neverending withdrawals.



What a beautiful, wonderful post!!! I'm so happy and excited for you! Right on  

Peace


----------



## zephyr

You always want the last word as if it wins an argument or proves you are right. But it just means you were the last to let it go.  Like ringing and yelling then hanging up. 

If you really want the last word and really want a win you can have it. Just as long as you shut up and leave it alone I win.

I wont take this further. I already know you've burned your bridges elsewhere by doing this and life is too short to be bothered.

Btw your armpits smell awful.


----------



## Runtoparadise

^lol, smelly cat, smelly cat. *Friends*?

Cheers to the mod who listened to me. 
It's very difficult as ^ you posted, I just want to forget about it. You won't let it go.
It's time, lmao, it's actually been time to just move on for a week now. 
You are so polite & humble to the mods on BL, try that irl. It may just work.


----------



## zephyr

^ I was talking to my ex.  If I wanted to talk to you I would.

Resuming the thread topic at hand now....

You can do your own dirty work.  

And that stupid music website reveals all.

You never went to LA and never appeared on X factor. Dickhead.


----------



## ABetterWay

I want to fuck you like a maniac. And also soft and sweet. And then back to maniacal. 

When I come back, I will ruin you for anyone else 

Edit. You will be so fun. And our unique history together - and having known each other for so long - will only make this more fun. 

I know you well  You will beg for more. This is going to be so fun. ::evil smirk::


----------



## CfZrx

ABetterWay said:


> And then back to maniacal.


lmao


----------



## ABetterWay

^^ variety, baby


----------



## TrevorStJohn

ABW Girl!


----------



## ABetterWay

^^Hey baby doll!!!!!!!! Muah Muah Muah!!!!
Xoxoxoxo

Edit. Lmao, oh you're gasping at my post lol. I'm starved of a decent sex life, lol. Starved!!!!


----------



## ABetterWay

I *know* you didn't just complain about wanting a blow job, you drunk fuck. I BEGGED you for a sex life for like two fucking years! Try not drinking so your dick can stay hard, and maybe, you know, SHOWER once in a while. 

Still, I have zero desire to blow you. Or fuck you. You repulse me on every level. I'm just trying to get my health in order so I can fucking leave you 

There are other people I'd rather fuck.

You haven't once given me an orgasm. Five years! Youre awful in bed.

You're just awful all around.

I told you long ago, when I was still begging for a sex life, that one day I would tire of asking, and that when that day came, you should worry 

Honey, that day has come and gone.

Get a grip. While you're at it, get a grip on that wet noodle too because that's all the action you're getting.

I'm done. I don't know why you think you can abuse the shit out of someone (verbally, physically, even sexually...yeah, a real turn on, douche), not even give them ONE ORGASM, refuse sex for years because you're too drunk to get it up, and then complain like you're the victim.

Typical. That's why the only thing I'm blowing is this joint. Later!


----------



## ABetterWay

This Sunday will be one whole year that you've been gone. I can't believe it. Part of me felt like I would wake up from this nightmare, or find out it was all just a mistake. 

It sucks so much, C. So much.

I miss you. I love you. I'm sorry.

Don't forget about me. I won't forget you.

Rest in peace, Love.

Sigh


----------



## Erikmen

^ Thanks for your comment early today ABW!  

Much peace!


----------



## pofacedhoe

SKR said:


> I now realise how distasteful it is to air our dirty laundry in a public forum like this.
> 
> Sorry, I'll take the highroad from here on- nobody wins when we play tit for tat like children.



agreed. everyone gets intense from time to time but there are better ways


----------



## Cogari

SKR said:


> I now realise how distasteful it is to air our dirty laundry in a public forum like this.
> 
> Sorry, I'll take the highroad from here on- nobody wins when we play tit for tat like children.



As a newbie it's a little uncomfortable when people who know each other here get personal, but then again, isn't the entire point of this thread to be brutally honest in impossible circumstances? Petty fighting is a bit low, but airing our darker thoughts doesn't necessarily come with it as the same thing. 

The things people say here, they are eye opening in every sense of the word. So many people with their own pains, baring their hearts because they can be honest, they can (and when it's between BL members is when this fails sadly) say things that just couldn't be said to the person who they keep the secret from. I know that I could never have shared what I have here anywhere else, because it is impossible to talk to the person I have the grievance with, and I don't trust or am too anxious to tell others those words. The reason this is still going is because of both the honesty, the catharsis of actually letting go, and the reassurance that the people here sometimes feel for you, and at the very least you learn that you are not alone and there is always someone hurting more than you are.

That said, I see what you mean about distastefulness, it's easier to think that way when you see personal arguments people have. It's not pleasant when people get emotional, but places like this offer a release and honesty that is hard to find elsewhere. Human beings can be distasteful, but when you see your darkest thoughts and say literally what you "can't say", I think facing the distastefulness as well as the good at least shows you what you really think, and you can learn from that. I guess I'm trying to say that things get close to the knuckle here, but that's a side effect of what the thread does. Don't think I'm defending rows though, I'm not an arbiter for anyone but seeing people get into fights on here is just uncomfortable to everyone. 

(Sorry if that's too ramble-y, I just wanted to distinguish between the dark details we air here and the personal beef between people within the site itself. I don't mean any offence, just thought about what you said and wanted to respond)


----------



## Erikmen

Cogari said:


> That said, I see what you mean about distastefulness, it's easier to think that way when you see personal arguments people have. It's not pleasant when people get emotional, but places like this offer a release and honesty that is hard to find elsewhere. Human beings can be distasteful, but when you see your darkest thoughts and say literally what you "can't say", I think facing the distastefulness as well as the good at least shows you what you really think, and you can learn from that. I guess I'm trying to say that things get close to the knuckle here, but that's a side effect of what the thread does.



True.

It's the place where you can say what you *must*, but at the same time because of unknown reasons you didn't, if that's makes any sense to you. There are things some of us wish we could have said, so here is the place where it enables us to relive the moment and say it out loud. It can be effective and quite refreshing imo.


----------



## TrevorStJohn

OMG! ABW,  going through similar circumstances ! Love u baby girl!


----------



## tathra

I'm really scared and worried about how things will go next week.  I hope that you'll be honest with yourself, because i know that you miss me too and that you want me to be there next weekend to make it a really fun night and weekend, but I'm worried that you'll still be too scared to let it happen.  I really hope that giving you this distance that you needed will be enough and we can go back to how things were soon, and i know that you want that too.


----------



## Erikmen

My days have been much more colorful now. Thanks for bringing some of them back to me.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

I was beginning to think we could be together long term. Yet I look at your "ex"'s Facebook and see you two were together. I don't know what the fuck to believe anymore. I hardly ever see you and you make no effort to see me. I know you work all the damn time and I do myself. Just have conflicting emotions and it's fucking hard on me. I just don't think I can trust you but I want to so bad. I also wonder if this is healthy for me


----------



## zephyr

Im too gutless to go on a date with you.

You seem really cool. Local. My age. 3 kids full time father. 

Kinda what I would like in every way.

I just assume you will see me as I see myself.


----------



## tathra

zephyr said:


> Im too gutless to go on a date with you.
> 
> You seem really cool. Local. My age. 3 kids full time father.
> 
> Kinda what I would like in every way.
> 
> I just assume you will see me as I see myself.



Stop being a wuss and go for it.  You have everything to gain and nothing to lose


----------



## zephyr

^ I got tonsilitis as well lol.  But yes I am a total wuss.


----------



## ABetterWay

TrevorStJohn said:


> OMG! ABW,  going through similar circumstances ! Love u baby girl!



Feel free to talk with me darling, here, there, pm, whatever.... I'm here for you sweetheart :-*

Love you muchly!!!

Xoxox


----------



## ABetterWay

Erikmen said:


> ^ Thanks for your comment early today ABW!
> 
> Much peace!



Xo
Peace right back to you hon


----------



## Adrestia

I love you and always will. We grew up together and have shared so many milestones- good and bad. But while we both always love each other, sometimes we aren't IN love. 

We very recently decided to say goodbye for good. You'd met someone else and neither of us were happy- more like roommates than lovers. 

As a final farewell, I needed to feel your body close to mine just one more time. It was to be a one off, Sayonara fuck-something to remember, and a parting gift to each other. Was it a mistake? I don't think so, I think it was something we both desperately needed but couldn't express to each other. As usual, you couldn't resist my advances despite your new woman. 

To call what we did that night just a fuck doesn't give it any justice. We rediscovered every inch of each other. We had angry then tender, fast then slow and dirty, completely satisfying sex. We relearned how good it felt to be so intimate. 

Since that night we haven't been able to stop. It's like we are teenagers again. We've explored every fantasy we have with no shyness or reservations. We have been fucking every chance we get and in every way possible. 

That poor thing you were leaving me for didn't know what happened. You flicked her like a spent cigarette. You couldn't even face her, your excuses were so insincere.

 My goodness she changed. When we stopped fucking long enough to come up for food and water we couldn't help but laugh at how pitiful her attempts to keep you had become. She'd have cosmetic enhancements, she bragged about her money, she threatened, begged     and cursed. God, she even offered to have your baby. Wow- she really doesn't know you! lol. 

The thing is, no one will ever truly know you like I do. I know every inch of your body, every fantasy, every turn on. I know your dreams, secrets and fears and you know mine. No woman will ever take you from me. You are mine and I am yours. We will always be connected.


----------



## ABetterWay

Well, C, tomorrow makes one year.

It hurts to let go of my fantasies that I could turn back time and soothe and save you, make it so that barrel didn't meet your skull,make it so we could be together and be happy. And we would have been. And that's what's so painful.

This loss will absolutely, always ALWAYS be one of the - if not the most - painful ones I've endured. There is no mitigating anything. There is no fixing it. There is no holding you or even touching you. There is nothing, nothing in my power that I can do to make this horrible tragedy ok, take it back, even just make it less severe. Nothing. Nothing. God that hurts to not say, but feel in my heart as truth.

Oh, C. I'm so sorry and I cannot express my sorrow enough. If I started repeatingthewords "Im sorry" over and over starting now until I died, and I lived a million years, it wouldn't touch my sorrow, it wouldn't be enough.

C.... Oh, C.  Oh baby doll. Why honey?? 

Oh my heart. I will never ever stop thinking of you. I will never ever heal from this. I will never ever get over it.

The only only only thing that brings me even a crumb of comfort is the chance to see you again one day. I know you've hung around me and I wish you'd do it more. Even my dog saw you, that was so awesome, C, thank you   

Thank you for loving me. I love you, too. Life is cruel, C. 

But you, you were so sweet. And I'm so stupid. And now you're gone.

I'm doing this in part for you. For me. Soyoudon't have to watch me suffer so much. I wish y ou hadnhadn't suffered so.

Be in peace my love. Xoxox


----------



## zephyr

Im not trying to kill you.  Im trying to give you medicine.

I know its yucky and you dont like it but you do have tonsilitis .


Feel terrible .  Just like giving a cat medicine.


----------



## tathra

Out of sight out of mind, or absence makes the heart grow fonder - which will describe how you handled this break? If my readings and intuition are right, it should be the latter, and everything should proceed fine, but only at a pace you're comfortable with. 

I'm sorry that i gave you the wrong idea and made you think i was pushing for more than you were ready for, that truly wasn't the case.  I hope we can return to how things were, and that this break doesn't last much longer, but if you're not ready yet that's fine, I'll continue to follow your lead without pressure, because i know you'll come around when you're ready, on your own terms, and I'm fine with that, I'll keep waiting until you're ready.


----------



## Erikmen

What a day! Sometimes I wonder if it's the routine with you at work that enhances my stress or here at home. It's being hard to tell lately.


----------



## ABetterWay

Oh my God, C. Will the what ifs ever stop?

I just cannot accept this.

There aren't words to explain what I feel.

Fuck. Fuck fuck fuck.

Why????? God damn it come back....

I hate how I feel. I hate these what ifs. I want to go back in time. 

I wish so much you hadn't done that. 

I'm sorry you were in so much pain.

I love you, C.

God why???? Really.... Fucking why????

Oh my God I can't stop.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I've mastered the art of looking interested and absorbent, but I have absolutely *no* fucking idea what you're talking about


----------



## Erikmen

I hate feeling like this.


----------



## zephyr

I am lying to you.


----------



## denise1979

You are a terrible father and do not deserve these children


----------



## Erikmen

Oh well, go ahead take all the credit just make sure you have all the answers.


----------



## tathra

At least give me something to work with, and give me the chance to show you that i don't want any drama or complications either.  I'm holding myself to what i said, and I'm going to hold you to what you said too. I understand you're probably still scared and want to run away from it all, but neither of us really want that.  I know this is a hard time for you too, but it doesn't have to be, just give it a chance.


----------



## Erikmen

Don't take drugs, I love you.


----------



## JackiePeyton

When the doctor said lose the weight and you will likely be fine, that didn't mean keep guzzling coke like an idiot. Look at us now Mr. Fucking Genius you are fucked and so are we. You just can't believe I actually know what I am talking about. Thanks for telling all the doctors that I am a pain in the ass. Now who's the ass? The last two years have been like standing on the train tracks waiting... Now the train is in our face. If we make it through this with you alive I am pegging your ass with the largest dildo I can find cuz this is the biggest bunch of shit I have ever had to deal with. But I have to be supportive and fight these idiot doctors day in and out so you have a chance. Where were you when I needed a hospital? With your head up your goddamn ass. You are so fucking  lucky to have me. I am in charge now bitch.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ It sucks trying to take care of ungrateful ass people. I take care of someone, but she's not just going to talk to me any kind of way. I don't have to put up with that shit. No one else can tolerate her so she better be fucking careful not to keep pissing me off. I'm the only one who helps her every day. 

Can't wait to get myself together so I can move on. Someone from my past came back right when I needed him. He at least gives me hope for the future to see him again and I won't be trapped in this house of horrors. Anyone in my position would lose their mind or fucking jump off a building.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Been celibate for 6 months, can't wait to see you and rip your clothes off.


----------



## Erikmen

Good to have the night to myself.


----------



## tathra

I hope you understand what i was implying last week, that this break is only temporary and us getting back together is inevitable, and that I'm reading things correctly in seeing that you're at least trying as proof that I'm right. I know that you got scared, I'll give you as much space as you need, but i miss you and fully expect to get back together as soon as you're ready.  I'll be as patient as i need to be if it means i get to see you again.


----------



## Erikmen

You always want to be right, you never accept or admit when you are wrong. Do you think the world we live in is that cause of all your problems. Even you think so, wouldn't that apply for the rest of us?  Come on!! Be honest with me with all of us, we all want that. You are not preventing anyone from anything with that attitude.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You came back into my life for a reason. You came back into my life at a time when I wasn't even looking for anyone. Like God knew I needed someone so he sent you. I don't want to downplay this and be cynical. Maybe I'm willing to see where this goes. Either way, it's nice to have you to talk to.


----------



## Erikmen

People can be so demanding sometimes. We can't even be ourselves these days.


----------



## D's

I got feelings for you, not sure how to go about sharing them with you because I don't want to lose my job. So I am saying them here, its going to be alright. If no one told you that they loved you today then i love you.


----------



## Erikmen

I wish I could be myself not only here - everywhere.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I told her: I'll either be moving out or killing myself and that is the honest truth. I'd rather take my chance on the other side.


----------



## Erikmen

No CTC. The unknown can't be better imo. You never what could happen, things could not end up as planned. You are safer here.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Oh well I'm sooo sorry to hear it. Boo F'ing Hoo. Your like a huge turd, a pain in the ass till your down the drain and out of my life in every aspect...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

My grandmother pissed me off worst than ever today. I won't even go into details, but she said something extremely hurtful. That bitch better not talk to me or ever ask me for help again. Instead of helping her, I'm getting the fuck out of here and I'm not speaking to any of these people for as long as I live. I will act like none of them exist. You crossed a big line and I don't care what happens to you anymore. You said something awful and can't take it back.

No one else can tolerate your ass either so good job making an enemy with the only purpose who gave a damn. You fucking bitch. And don't even look like you're going to talk to me in this house. Don't say anything to me.


----------



## Erikmen

I miss you. I feel you are a bit different, not at all in a bad way. Just busy and more upbeat.


----------



## xdressingdonna

I never met any of your friends or family members so I guess you were just using me to have sex.  I'm glad we broke up!


----------



## Erikmen

It's great getting over someone. It feels like a victory inside.


----------



## tathra

I know you're scared, and its ok, i understand. I'll be as patient as i need to be until you're ready to accept it, or at least give things another go.  We work, extremely well, and you know that; there's nothing to be afraid of, i hope you'll give me the chance to show you that and prove it to you.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I know you're working hard to get a house, but in the meantime you want us to spend time in a room. I don't think I can do it. Maybe I still have trust issues and even though we go back years, there is still fear of things not working out. The idea doesn't feel fun. Maybe I thought it would be fun at first, but now there is nothing but fear and doubt.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

And the more I think about it, giving my body to someone repulses me! That's why I've been celibate. I used to love sex, but stopped giving my body away to jerkoffs who don't deserve me anyway. It would be nice to see you, but don't go into it expecting sex right away. You will be disappointed.


----------



## GaryGlisten

You don't take things in the spirit in which they are meant. You have twisted my concerns about her welfare and made it out to be a personal attack on you which it wasn't, and you know it.  I'm extremely worried about her and I just want to get her out of the hospital. She has hardly eaten anything and I fear that she will die in there. You are going to use this as a stick to beat me with for the rest of my life. You have turned an already difficult situation into an impossible one and I have lost all respect for you now.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I called to say "Happy Father's Day!" and I had to put on a happy voice and act like everything is fine even though it feels like I'm dying inside. I tried.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Turns out family can hurt you more than anyone sometimes. I still can't forget what you said and I don't know if I can ever forgive you. The sweetest revenge would be getting far away and leaving you to rot. You're probably just jealous of me anyway because I started working out again and you know I'm looking forward to seeing someone while you'll be all alone.


----------



## D's

I really don't care for you anymore. The people suggest that we do not date others within the first year of recovery, and here you are getting in a relationship. I don't know how else to express my feelings towards that, all i can say really is i hope the guy is worth it. You are no longer considered part of my support group because i want 'strong' members that work a 100% program of recovery. I already know whats going to happen because i have been there before.
Just know this, chances of you dieing are greatly increased now, lets just hope that you do find a god of your understanding before you end all.
I was wrong about you, and I. You want to hear the truth? I really wish the worst for you, hope the rest of your life is cursed, i pray now that you get pregnant and overdose a week later,so the last thought before you die is 'oh shit', and while you look up from hell you get to see your kid raised by abusive drug addict family members, and your child tries heroin for the first time at the age of 13 and overdoses,so in the next life your kid can ask you 'why mommy?'
Glad that we do not connect, i truly belive that this is my higher power telling me that you are not the one.


----------



## Erikmen

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I called to say "Happy Father's Day!" and I had to put on a happy voice and act like everything is fine even though it feels like I'm dying inside. I tried.



I know this feeling quite well.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Erikmen said:


> I know this feeling quite well.



Sorry. I love my dad soooo much and I just know I'm a fucking disappointment. He sounded really happy to hear from me. I have to do better than this. And I regret the shit I said in this thread about my grandmother. I love her too even though she hurt me. She was hurting too probably.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

D's said:


> I really don't care for you anymore. The people suggest that we do not date others within the first year of recovery, and here you are getting in a relationship. I don't know how else to express my feelings towards that, all i can say really is i hope the guy is worth it. You are no longer considered part of my support group because i want 'strong' members that work a 100% program of recovery. I already know whats going to happen because i have been there before.
> Just know this, chances of you dieing are greatly increased now, lets just hope that you do find a god of your understanding before you end all.
> I was wrong about you, and I. You want to hear the truth? I really wish the worst for you, hope the rest of your life is cursed, i pray now that you get pregnant and overdose a week later,so the last thought before you die is 'oh shit', and while you look up from hell you get to see your kid raised by abusive drug addict family members, and your child tries heroin for the first time at the age of 13 and overdoses,so in the next life your kid can ask you 'why mommy?'
> Glad that we do not connect, i truly belive that this is my higher power telling me that you are not the one.



What kind of program do you work? Are you in AA or something? I need to join a group for addicts because one-on-one therapy once a month is such a joke! It used to be once a week, but now they started charging and he's only available to me once a month.


----------



## Erikmen

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Sorry. I love my dad soooo much and I just know I'm a fucking disappointment. He sounded really happy to hear from me. I have to do better than this. And I regret the shit I said in this thread about my grandmother. I love her too even though she hurt me. She was hurting too probably.



I'm sure your dad loves you a lot. It's part of our nature to love our kids, no matter what they go through. We get angry, maybe disappointed but the love is overwhelming. I'm pretty sure that applies for your grandmother as well, regardless of how much you have hurt her. We live in a world where everyone gets hurt but it's different when you are a parent.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Erikmen said:


> I'm sure your dad loves you a lot. It's part of our nature to love our kids, no matter what they go through. We get angry, maybe disappointed but the love is overwhelming. I'm pretty sure that applies for your grandmother as well, regardless of how much you have hurt her. We live in a world where everyone gets hurt but it's different when you are a parent.


----------



## ABetterWay

Yes I almost died. Complications, negligence. Plus, you fucking KNOW. YOU JUST KNOW. It's not a thought in the mind; it's a pull from the gut, the soul, instinct, whatever you want to call it.

So to the people in my life that I'm thinking of right now that are just carrying on with the usual selfish shit?

I HAVE NEVER MEANT THE WORDS *GO FUCK YOURSELF* MORE THAN I MEAN THEM NOW. Very clear in times like these who needs to go and who should stay and who actually gets to level up because wow, they cared more than I knew.

Actually, thanks assholes  This will eliminate any second guessing I've done in the past. With the exception of one person, whom I will wait for them to speak up, I'm not surprised at all 

And JE? You are a lazy, selfish pig. Bergen wondering bout our friendship for a while now. You make me sick, you greedy pig.



And now onward, to a better version of life 

Bad things don't always produce all badresults, ya kknow. You can make lemonade outta lemons. And even shit


----------



## tathra

If you're avoiding talking to ne because you're going to shut me down then just hurry up and do it.  If my hopes are false then the sooner they're crushed the better, but if I'm right to hope and you're avoiding me because you're torn and not sure how to respond, I'll be as patient as it takes to see my hopes fulfilled.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I hope they didn't hear our phone sex because that would be totally embarrassing. It was hot though.


----------



## Erikmen

At work or at home I always presume someone can hear. It's incredibly easy these days (and cheap) to get you on record. For real.


----------



## D's

CoastTwoCoast said:


> What kind of program do you work? Are you in AA or something? I need to join a group for addicts because one-on-one therapy once a month is such a joke! It used to be once a week, but now they started charging and he's only available to me once a month.



Hey coast2coast, 1 on 1 therapy is great.once a month isn't enough. I work a solid AA program, I go to meetings, do stepwork, and work with others.on a daily basis. I fellowship with other addicts and alcoholocs before, and after meetings.  After I worked the steps, I got busy working with others.helping them through the steps. Its my insurance policy.
Have you been looking into joinging a 12-step fellowship? They are all really good, i joined AA because I can relate to the bigbook. If youd like I could PM you some details on what to expect when joining a 12-step fellowship.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

D's said:


> Hey coast2coast, 1 on 1 therapy is great.once a month isn't enough. I work a solid AA program, I go to meetings, do stepwork, and work with others.on a daily basis. I fellowship with other addicts and alcoholocs before, and after meetings.  After I worked the steps, I got busy working with others.helping them through the steps. Its my insurance policy.
> Have you been looking into joinging a 12-step fellowship? They are all really good, i joined AA because I can relate to the bigbook. If youd like I could PM you some details on what to expect when joining a 12-step fellowship.



Thank you. I would appreciate any details you feel like PM'ing because I am honestly scared for my life. I know how Satan is trying to take me away from here and trying harder since I've started believing in Jesus. It sounds like you do incredible work!


----------



## bomber

But you are mine and you will always be mine. No matter what how much you try to convince your self you are not.


----------



## Erikmen

I felt like that when was younger, this feeling of the other half, you belong to me, etc. But irl at some point in the future you realize that if you don't really, really work towards building a healthy relationship, like sharing all tasks, being 'romantic', remembering to show how much you care and appreciate each other, etc it won't last too long. Unless it's convenient or necessary, but then it's not at all a good relationship. But this is me talking about myself and my friends. Love is beautiful and it's a blessing - it's usually the best moments people will ever remember in life. And some people get in love all the time. It's warm and great, and it beats drugs imo.


----------



## tathra

bomber said:


> But you are mine and you will always be mine. No matter what how much you try to convince your self you are not.



this.  I still have the 'receipt' you gave me that says i own you.  I'll allow you more time if you need it, but you're mine, and you will come back to me, I'll do whatever i have to, play whatever games, manipulate, whatever it takes to make that happen.  I'm viewing this break as you testing me to see if i have what it takes to keep you interested, and I'm determined to succeed.


----------



## Erikmen

You are different. I wish I could help but it seems you'll need time to handle this uncomfortable situation. I hope it works for you sooner than for most of people. It was really nice meeting you that day. You know I wish you well.


----------



## Erikmen

I still love you after so many years sharing the same bed.


----------



## D's

Sorry I went off on you like 2-3years ago, i acted like a jerk, and want to make things right between us. If theres anything I can do at all to make things right between us then let me know.


----------



## Erikmen

It takes courage and good character to be honest and admit you are wrong. That's worthy in all relations.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I can appreciate you're trying to get yourself together, but what you're offering is nowhere near good enough for me. I'm better off single and celibate. I'm not going to compromise myself for you just because we have a history. Then I'll end up feeling used.

Maybe you mean well, but it's just not enough right now.


----------



## Speed King

I can't say "how does it feel when I do that"


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

I miss you. Every day, I think about you. Everytime something happens, I want to msg you. When I think of the good times, tears come to my eyes. When I'm alone, I imagine your body against me. I miss you. All the time. 

But I must hold out. I must be strong.


----------



## Speed King

I would say "you have really thought me a lot and I will truly miss you.


----------



## Headcap

You were the last thing in my life that made me feel any bit of positive. At first I wanted to try as long as it takes to change myself and get better so I could get you back in my life and get back to the way things used to be. To get back to the only time in my life that I felt happiness. But Ive realised you'll never want me the way you used to and i don't think I can take it anymore . I've been thinking alot about ending it lately and even planned it out in my head countless times. I just wish I could have one more night with you. Hold your hand one more time before I finally give up.


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Please don't give up. ^

There's more to life. There's more to you.


----------



## bomber

Erikmen said:


> I felt like that when was younger, this feeling of the other half, you belong to me, etc. But irl at some point in the future you realize that if you don't really, really work towards building a healthy relationship, like sharing all tasks, being 'romantic', remembering to show how much you care and appreciate each other, etc it won't last too long. Unless it's convenient or necessary, but then it's not at all a good relationship. But this is me talking about myself and my friends. Love is beautiful and it's a blessing - it's usually the best moments people will ever remember in life. And some people get in love all the time. It's warm and great, and it beats drugs imo.




You are kinda right. We never had a nice relationship, we hurt each other all the time. But the thing is, when we are not together it's even worse, for both of us.


----------



## Erikmen

Most couples I know fight all the time, some discreetly and others not so much. It's a conflict of power, so to speak. Some people say you really know your partner when you live together, and even more when you fight. What counts after all is whether you both want to stay together. There will always be good and bad moments in all relationships and everyone gets hurt IMHO.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You wouldn't let me push you away. God knows I tried...probably without realizing it. Then I regretted it. Glad you didn't let go and told me not to run away.


----------



## Erikmen

I will always miss you. Be happy, don't worry.


----------



## Asclepius

I want to punch you in the place where your guts should be. Alas, it is not to be.


----------



## JaredTheGhost

I'm so sick of trying to steer you in the right direction while you spew your raw negativity out at me. Grow tf up. You are my Mother and sometimes it feels reversed. You do nothing but kill my mood and you linger on in my mind well after our phone calls, which benefits me none. I'm prepared to kick you out of my fucking life for good, before you drag me into your own hell and I get stuck in a vortex of depression and anger.


----------



## Erikmen

Your are going to work your ass off and please don't call me. I'm using my overtime hours. Not vacation.. %)


----------



## Ragnarok-isinsight

I feel so easily replaced. You threw away 6 years of our lives together. I was willing to do anything to get you back once we broke up. I quit my job, got a new one in Maine, was willing to move 4 hours away from home, for you. I would have done anything, and did all I could to prove it to you.

And you chose some 18 year old bisexual girl who's never had dick before, over me? You really wanted a teenage 'virgin' that badly? After all we've been through? All of college? Family dying? After 6 years? We were always there for each other.

Fuck you.


----------



## Erikmen

People are extremely unfair when they break up. That's when you often see how that person really is and that can be overwhelming. Sad.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

You're a great girl and I hope we have a wonderful summer together for starters, but I just had one of my best friends of 27 years "laid to rest" a few days ago leaving behind a fiancee and twin daughters. I've had it backwards, it's not motorcycles that are a certain death sentence but IPhones and SUV's out there on the streets with you.

 I think this is one of those times that I need your support AND some space to work through this. This is kinda out of Relationships 101; but the period right after someone loses a close friend, is uncharted waters. Making it through these times while managing to find an almost unspoken balance of support/ solitude can make for a strong & lasting foundation and act as a metric of compatibility. Soon I'll snap out of this mourning/ depression and make sure you know how important you are and have been to me.


----------



## Erikmen

I'm so over you. I'm very happy we are no longer working together.


----------



## ConstanceG

You left me after having as much sex as you wanted whenever you wanted for your idiot ex who you praise simply because she gave birth.  Now you ask to hook up?!
She also then stayed on sex websites and met her "soulmate" and moved him in across the country to YOUR home and said child's home...
No.  I won't be hooking up.  The emotional damage was enough.  It was all I could do to coax Lil 2in when you showered (yes to tip) out to 3in, maybe 3.5 when you were super hard...which at 43 apparently isn't easy for you.  I did things to make it work but you're not cassanova in the sack buddy.
Maybe now I understand why she was on sex sites in the 1st place.  Smh


----------



## Ragnarok-isinsight

Yeah, there is no perfect relationship, there is no perfect person out there. But there are people who are perfect for me. 

I think it's abnormal when couples DONT fight, or have disagreements. The real thing that counts is if each side understands where the other is coming from, and if a compromise is acceptable.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

What the hell could you be up to all these hours? Do not make me clingy tonight. It was your idea to make a big deal out of this day because it's one month since we've been back in touch. Now, you're missing. I know I'll hear from you. I just hate waiting. I'm a brat. hehe


----------



## cduggles

Your trust in me is important and I value it immensely.


----------



## JaredTheGhost

I'm feeling pretty used, but I don't have the heart to say that to you, because you're my Dad and going through a rough time. You could be nicer, though.


----------



## D's

I just want to fuck you. Like i want to rip your pants off,and rip your panties. I want to slide my cock in just a little at first, and pull out,kiss your forhead,slide it back in a little deeper each time, i carefully turn you over to your stomach where i start eating your butthole out, and very gently i slide my cock inside.just the head,and at the same time i massage your back. I continue this until i feeel like i'm ready to come. I pull my throbbing cock out from your ass,and you crawl over and start sucking me off. You have the sucks of a princesses and i cannot take it anymore,so i come,i come all in the back of your throat,mouth,i even pull it out and you stop me and keep sucking.you suck me until im limp and i cannot move, you swallow every drop then its you kissing me on my forhead smiling.


----------



## Erikmen

I should be wanting to go out and have fun just like anyone else, but I choose resting all day long. I believe I earned this. Not the healthier choice but I need this right now.


----------



## Bbcorvette18

You crazy fucking cunt. Get the help you need before you kill yourself


----------



## cduggles

Erikmen said:


> I should be wanting to go out and have fun just like anyone else, but I choose resting all day long. I believe I earned this. Not the healthier choice but I need this right now.



Sometimes people are too hard on themselves! This might be the healthiest choice for you today and you definitely deserve it.


----------



## Erikmen

Thanks cduggles!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You know I have my good and bad days, but I would never tell you how much I wanted to die. You came into my life and now I see a real future. So happy you're getting an apartment a few days before my birthday this month. It will be fun visiting and maybe even living with you one day. We're going to have wild sex all over that apartment. You're a beautiful person. You're my angel.


----------



## Erikmen

I know, it's almost over.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Maybe you don't understand I need my space. My relationship with God and my mental health are too important. Honestly. I am petrified! You seem genuine and sincere, but I have to be baptized first. I'm still trying to find myself.

Anyone else notice this thread kinda came to a halt? lol


----------



## Erikmen

I wonder if counting 1 to 10 ever worked for anyone irl.


----------



## Ragnarok-isinsight

I can't remember what I was going to post.

The anxiety you left me with gave me the attention span of 3 seconds. I don't know how I haven't been fired yet.

It was going to be a good post too.

In ten minutes I won't remember this post exists, but I will remember how you left me at my worst. 

Your left me at my worst, yes, I remember. You ended things behind a blacked out screen on Skype, I couldn't even see you when you left me, for the second time.
Coward is not the first word I think of when I envision your face but after that night..... And I hate myself for loving you still, even more than I hate you.


----------



## Erikmen

People often say to resolve all of our problems before going to bed. Even if this is true, I see that it's nearly impossible to get all of the daily problems solved on time, maybe if it happened within our immediate family which is not the case most of the times.


----------



## Dante96

Erikmen said:


> People often say to resolve all of our problems before going to bed. Even if this is true, I see that it's nearly impossible to get all of the daily problems solved on time, maybe if it happened within our immediate family which is not the case most of the times.



I thought the old saying was "never go to bed angry". If I had to resolve all my problems before going to bed...well...guess I wouldn't be sleeping much.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Exactly! 

Angry = Problems, just sometimes though.


----------



## Trip2TheSky

How am I supposed to trust you after all the times you have lied to my face?

I can't believe you can look me in the eyes and tell me that I'm crazy for calling you out. 

Fuck you and I will never trust you again.


----------



## Erikmen

Life can be pretty tough with you sometimes. I try not to take it personal and strongly do try to move forward, but at some days things are simply pretty damn difficult.


----------



## Asclepius

Ragnarok-isinsight said:


> Yeah, there is no perfect relationship, there is no perfect person out there. But there are people who are perfect for me.
> 
> I think it's abnormal when couples DONT fight, or have disagreements. The real thing that counts is if each side understands where the other is coming from, and if a compromise is acceptable.



'Perfect' is the synonymn for the ones who connect with you and vice versa. You sound like a very reasonable indvidual. You will go far.


----------



## Asclepius

Erikmen said:


> ^ Exactly!
> 
> Angry = Problems, just sometimes though.



Anger is the great renewer.


----------



## ABetterWay

What goes around comes around, stupid. Guess you forgot you gave me your password. I don't have to use the old phone with your email app to see what craigslist shit you been doin. Gotta love photographic evidence.

Funny how you're so much more polite and cooperative now.

After all off that horrid abuse, I will do whatever I have to.

You play nice? So will i. Got it?

Twat.

Ps it was funny as hell...you didn't know I got home). at 830, you're gone till 1130, after I texted you at 1030, and the next day I asked oh how much over time did u get? "About an hour" "Huh. Really? Cause I was home at 830. So." ::he walks out of room mumbling:: hahaha stupid. Oh man oh man. Play nice? mothereffer, bc you don't deserve my kindness one bit. But I'm still willing to be kind. But I won't hesitate to help myself and dog stay safe. So FUCK YOU.

Filthy.


----------



## Erikmen

Asclepius said:


> Anger is the great renewer.



For sure, the problem is finding the reset bottom. 

I'm angry sometime because I can get angry long enough in situations where I really should be.


----------



## cannablissss

We are about to get an apartment together and you're literally wasting your time trying to argue with me about Magic the Gathering (one of my favorite hobbies) when there are more important issues to focus on such as being able to keep up on our bills and not relying on so much pot to get us through the week. Grow up a little and come to terms with reality... Don't act childish.


----------



## ABetterWay

The tables have turned you sadistic, filthy, fake-ass psychopath or whatever conscience-less atrocity you are.

Fuck you. You deserve it. I'm so nice, gentle andkind. BBut I deserve not to feel like a POW. 

PLAY NICE......OR ELSE


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

More and more I'm wondering if I can keep up. I don't want to doubt myself, but I can tell my energy isn't what it used to be. What if I can't hold up to us meeting again? Ah, screw it. I need to get myself together and get laid. You've gone above and beyond to get a new apartment and set it up. I'm proud of you. I just worry. I know it's hard for me to be on the move like I used to. It's hard to get out of bed half the time. Stupid depression.


----------



## Trip2TheSky

I can't believe what this has become.

I am covered in bruises on my arms and face.

I have gashes across my neck ...

How could you bring yourself to hurt me this way?

Was it easy for you and will I ever be good enough? 

Even after all of this, I forgave you and we laughed about it this morning.

I'm glad you find it funny and can joke about throwing me around. 

I am terrified of you.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Trip2TheSky said:


> I can't believe what this has become.
> 
> I am covered in bruises on my arms and face.
> 
> I have gashes across my neck ...
> 
> How could you bring yourself to hurt me this way?
> 
> Was it easy for you and will I ever be good enough?
> 
> Even after all of this, I forgave you and we laughed about it this morning.
> 
> I'm glad you find it funny and can joke about throwing me around.
> 
> I am terrified of you.



PLEASE get out of this abusive relationship! It is nothing to joke around and forgive him about. He is a coward and a piece of shit for treating a woman like that. You deserve so much more than that. You're more than "good enough". Get away. Tell the cops if you have to. You don't want to end up dead.


----------



## Erikmen

Sorry to jump in like that but I totally agree with you.

 @Trip2Thesky, please remember that when you forgive and joke about it, it resets his mind and you unconsciously give him permission to continue abusing. Stop this at once. Most of the relationships like that don't change, I mean the abuser don't change. He can do it for a while, hold his temper for weeks and beg to be apologized in his knees but make no mistake, he'll strike again.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

This is something I might eventually say to you, but I can't right now cause I'll sound like an asshole.

You JUST got your new place and some new furniture, etc. Now suddenly a buddy is coming over to stay "one or two days" because he's been "fighting with his girl". Where the fuck was he staying before he was fighting with his girl? People are users. Once they get a foot into your house, it's hard to get them out. 

My brother has had a friend freeloading here because he's been "fighting with his girl". Same situation. I had to be the one to say something to finally get him out of here. And I bet he will still weasel his way in here. 

Just be careful. If you're going to be bringing guys back in from your old life, I'm not going to be interested. You've been making improvements and you need to leave those thuggish type people behind. I'll see how long this buddy actually stays.


----------



## Erikmen

The great thing about this summer is being able to work while our "Chief in Command" in enjoying his long vacation. One more week of freedom. The irony is that I am productive working in peace. If he realized just that he'd be spending more time travelling.


----------



## Speed King

(Soon, but by faith atm) Honey,your wonderful and beautiful. I love you.


----------



## Erikmen

^ That's nice man! You should really tell her.


----------



## Speed King

When I meet her, I will.


----------



## Cogari

Fingers crossed pal


----------



## Speed King

Wow
I feel like I made a brake through.

My heart has joy in it.

Soon I will be calling a lady sweetheart!


----------



## Erikmen

A long time I don't say I love you. 

In the US, I remembered hearing "I love you" everywhere for everyone all the time  , including me. There are countries that you only say that you love someone in a special moment. We don't say I love you bye, although it's nice and beautiful. 

I say I love you to my daughter or to my son and relatives in general when we hug and say meaningful things to each other. Not at all when I'm saying good bye, unless it's the last good bye for a while. I guess it's a cultural thing. I wouldn't say I love ya as often as I used to hear but I miss it sometimes.


----------



## Ragnarok-isinsight

Trip2thesky, you need to get out of this situation. It will only get worse. Coming from experience, this will become a vicious cycle that you will get eaten up in. It's not worth it, even if he says he loves you, he does not care about you. He does not belong with you. This is not your fault. You need to get out. 

I have a feeling you won't though. It doesn't sound like you're at a breaking point yet, but you can't let it escualte to that. 

If you are in a safe place where you can call 911, do so, now. 
If you you are not in a safe place and the abuser is around, you can secretly call the police and order a pizza. they are trained to help in these situations, they will know what you're doing. Call them, order a pizza, even if the cop is confused and think you called the wrong number, keep the cop on the line. They will ask you if you're in danger, ask for pepperonis, extra cheese, sausage anything. Keep them on the line. Answer only yes or no questions, if they ask if you're safe say no, if they ask if someone dangerous is around you say yes, and keep it brief. Ask when the pizza can arrive. They will say they will send a car over. 

You can youtube this interaction if you google Pizza Call Police


----------



## Erikmen

Unfortunately wanting to help people can sometimes be frustrating. I feel for those in need of help who could have their sharing ignored due to people who pretend to be in real danger situations so they can play with our minds while they get drunk and laugh. But we move on.


----------



## Vastness

To 3 people:

1) It would have been easier if you have been more honest in the beginning but sorry for reacting rudely, myself.

2) You are very impressive. I hope this time will be different. Even if it's not though I think that's OK, and I'll just wait til next time, perhaps I'm an idiot, but, fuck it.

3) Excuse my loss of composure and rationality, that was just wrong and embarassing and not an approriate method of communication. I hope you can genuinely forgive my words and I will take your advice regarding what we later discussed.

This is quite cathartic. I may return here when I'm not zolpidemmed.


----------



## Speed King

** I wish I was Zolpemed, lol.

To someone in my life along time ago.

You think you may have the upper hand and defeated me,burned me, destroyed me.

Well,enjoy your short time in the bubble in which you live. 
Soon, you will be completely exposed. All your hidden secrets and things that you played will be in the light, in a court of law, at the minimum to destroy your fake hidden, life.

You may have thought you "taught me a lesson".  I'll give you that. You sure did. However now it"s time for you to be taught a real one!

Please enjoy your last days of a fake life. 
You will legally be exposed soon


----------



## Erikmen

_Sunday, the day I plan a lot but actually do nothing. _


----------



## JahSEEuS

are you sure it wasn't supposed to go there?

say "hi" to my kid for me.


----------



## Erikmen

Sometimes I think we just need some quiet time, or fun time if you want to, as long as we don't discuss about everything. No-win situation.


----------



## AlinaRose

I just want you to understand I'm scared of chasing you when you won't really tell me whether I am suppose to or not. You get upset when I don't look for you but you don't look for me and then you blame me.
You hardly talk to me when I do call you or text you but you won't tell me not to call you or text you. I don't know what I did wrong because you won't tell me. Now all of a sudden you are upset at me 
again for I don't know what reason and I don't know what to do or who to tell without looking like an idiot.


----------



## Erikmen

^ You are probably not doing anything wrong. Let him chase you.  ( Sorry to jump in... )


----------



## Pagey

I hate you.
You've destroyed us. I wish I'd never met you.


----------



## Serotonin101

Pagey said:


> I hate you.
> You've destroyed us. I wish I'd never met you.


I guess this thread applies since you're on the other side of the pond from me hence I can't say it to your face 

I'm glad you're a part of my life and that we've kept in touch and shared experiences with each other over the past... 7 years or so.


----------



## JaredTheGhost

I have lost the ability to trust you, so I will no longer give you insight on what goes on in my head. 

This is your fault for being a serial liar and not sure if I could ever confide in you again.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Could you strim my whole garden while you're out there please, rather than just the guilt-trip strip you do down the side


----------



## Erikmen

It's your game, your rules. I'm out.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

We've been back in touch for a few months now. I was skeptical about your intentions at first, but you have proven you are serious about me. 

I'm falling for you and working hard so we can be together very soon. Thanks for coming back into my life and being a man I admire.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

I know I am a really big fu@%er but you need to stop telling people that  I'm going to hurt them when they piss you off. It was a little humorous  at first but cops don't even ask what happened when they see my size. I  think that's why your neighbor cleans his shotgun on the porch for me  to see, he was a really nice guy before you started WWIII. You can be  such a sweet girl, I don't know why you have such a temper towards these  people over stupid crap like parking in your space. Next time I will be  saying this to your face..


----------



## Runtoparadise

Not that I wouldn't say this to your face, I'd actually be quite happy to, but it's no longer even necessary.

I forgive you. For the whirlwind of emotion I felt, that was you seeking self gratifying attention- attention you'd not had in such a long time.

No wonder you became angry & self contradictary in weeks alone, it's difficult to remember lies with a opiate habit. 

Not that each adult in your then family home did, correct? It's innate to think by drawing someone down it raises you above them. Trying to seem a martyr by saving another.

To think a lifelong dream career helping others could've been damaged by your stories.

You yourself left my thoughts as many months ago than the weeks we flirted for & spoke of a future.

Having a mutual friend who could clarify the truths to me, whilst sharing giggles during my recent health treatment momentarily had me wondering what sort of narcissist you are. 

I think it figures that unfortunately a medical anomaly, you'll also remain such in society, as you wish.

Rtp


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

If you want to marry his no good jive ass, then that's on you. Just know that if you ever lose your job, your ride or your health, he won't be able to help you with shit.


----------



## Erikmen

It's a beautiful day but I miss the cold and the silence.


----------



## Asclepius

You annoy me but everyone does. Nevertheless, I love your bones.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I notice a pattern that when you get off work earlier on the weekend, I don't hear from you the rest of the night. I'm not trying to be clingy, but honestly, there's no reason I shouldn't hear from you all night. That really annoys me.


----------



## Erikmen

Am I missing out the best life can give me. Why do I feel I am. I'm okay, I did it. Why can't we just let it go?


----------



## Midvalley

Im cheating with your mother


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I'm going to be petty as fuck and make you wait the majority of the day before getting back to you when you finally do text. Unless you have a REALLY good reason.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Still haven't heard from you since yesterday and it's actually a blessing because now I see how much my happiness revolves around you. Even potentially seeing you had become my motivation and the truth is, I can't build my life around you. 

People change and you can't always rely on them or put all of your trust in them. Do not trust man, trust God. This is a wake up call not to get so attached to you. Thanks.


----------



## exy34

Everything I am talking to everybody to face, it is just matter of time sooner or latter , but there is ONE thing: when I am seducing girl I never ever ever tall that I like her. Never


----------



## Erikmen

^ Sorry to pry, but from your smile I can see that this works for you. Why is that?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I bet it works because when guys act like they're not interested, the girl chases him even more. She tries harder to make him like her. It's all a stupid game.

The guy I like doesn't play games like that. He always tells me he loves me. It was just odd not to hear from him like I usually do.
Found out tonight he was sick, depressed and in bed all day, but he could've just told me that. Don't leave me in the dark. Boys are silly.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You're fucking up. Suddenly, you're being distant. A text only takes a second! If you keep being distant, I will not see you at all. You're making me not trust you. I have been celibate since January and I am not giving myself away to you if you keep half-assing it! Get it together.


----------



## Erikmen

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I bet it works because when guys act like they're not interested, the girl chases him even more. She tries harder to make him like her. It's all a stupid game.



I think so too. I hate games, especially if you are in a relationship. This thing of pretending not see someone, or not to care so that she comes after me didn't ever really look like the right thing to do. It never felt good or right. It's like a teenager thing for me, and even then, I disliked the idea because it's superficial and pretty silly IMO. 

I'd rather have an open and honest/transparent relationship where I can feel comfortable and spontaneous. That's when great things can start happening between a couple of people or even in between friends. Enough of world's mandatory 'courtesy'.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ Thank you. That's how real men act, not little boys.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Glad we talked things out. I told you that you don't have to disappear when things get tough. I'm here for you. Don't forget. You're not a burden.

You were generous enough to help me buy an outfit so I can see you real soon.


----------



## Erikmen

I wish I don't have to work late today so we can get to Friday in one piece all together.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

You're a bitch and you make my life miserable. I wish you would just f#ck off


----------



## JaredTheGhost

Last night changed everything for the better and I was scared we wouldn't make it, if things stayed that way .. 

Thank you for your transparency and trust in me. It means everything and it saved our marriage. 

I love you and all I needed was you to stop pushing me away.  

(I should probably just say it to their face xD)


----------



## tathra

"I'll try to write you the response i promised you weeks ago tonight" - i can only hope it ends up being something i haven't considered, because all the most likely scenarios are pretty much bullshit, and if that's the case why'd you promise an honest response instead of taking the out i gave when i broached the subject so we could have avoided this discussion entirely?


----------



## alasdairm

JaredTheGhost said:


> (I should probably just say it to their face xD)


probably. this seems like something you would want the person to hear - why not say it?

i think that when i read a lot of these comments...

alasdair


----------



## tathra

alasdairm said:


> probably. this seems like something you would want the person to hear - why not say it?
> 
> i think that when i read a lot of these comments...
> 
> alasdair



Some things we need to say and get out for our own sake, because we need to get it out rather than because we want the person in question to hear it.  Theres a lot that I've needed to get out over the past few months, but if i actually said it to the person that's the subject I'd basically be throwing away a very long term friendship because i let my emotions temporarily get the better of my judgement, but if i didn't get it out it would continue to eat at me.


----------



## Erikmen

I think it's time to let you go now. I can't be around you and listen to everything you think out loud. See you like that day in, day out. You don't have the guts or the will to look in the mirror and even when you do you are always pointing your fingers to someone else. You've never been responsible or kind enough to think of others rather than yourself. Stop while I still have forces not to let you go, because if I do I fear I won't be able to be who I was, or who I'm trying to be now. So think hard before coming to me like that when you know it's all about you. Listen to your son for Christ's sake! Enough is enough.


----------



## Mysterie

i love you, i love being around you, but when you are gone i also feel content and happy. i want us to join together in a partnership because i recognise that you care about my wellbeing and want to care for me even if its one of my blind spots. i want to do that for you as well, help to show you the bits of yourself you are blind to or are unwilling to acknowledge. i also believe we can move mountains together, i don't need you in my life to be happy, but i want us to be together. where are you? i miss you. tell me, i'll come.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I never imagined you would come back into my life out of nowhere and create something special you want to share with me. I'm nervous about seeing you tonight, but I'm also excited! Can't wait to see you and your new apartment. Eventually, we'll do naughty things all over the place. This should be fun.


----------



## Erikmen

Despite of being totally free today, I can't say I wasn't busy. At least I was doing things I like for a change.


----------



## ♥ Lady Bug ♥

i have $50, is that enough?


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

It all goes right over my head I'm afraid, I've got no idea what you're on about


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

This has been the best week of the entire year so far! Finally being with you has been pure ecstasy.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

If you hid that other person from me, there's no telling what else you're hiding from me. You're incredible in bed and I know you want me again too, but you will be waiting quite a while..IF I ever let you sleep with me again!

Can't trust you right now.

^Actually I did say that and more to his face, including yelling. Mischevious cunt.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Fuck, I hate you. I hate you. I hate that I still love you. How can I trust you again? What we have is special, but now I know you're a liar.


----------



## Erikmen

I can't believe you'll be away for a week. People will party at your place all week long.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You sent roses today. Makes it harder to be mad at you. lol


----------



## Erikmen

^ Some relationships are difficult and toxic and when we rarely get so furious and say the right things, we usually hear the best compliments in return -totally unexpected - sometimes with all sort of treats. The point is to anull our arguments a make it easier to start it all over again. It happens in so many relationships and it makes it difficult to end.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Erikmen said:


> ^ Some relationships are difficult and toxic and when we rarely get so furious and say the right things, we usually hear the best compliments in return -totally unexpected - sometimes with all sort of treats. The point is to anull our arguments a make it easier to start it all over again. It happens in so many relationships and it makes it difficult to end.



Wow. Guess I should tread lightly. He's forgiven now, but I still don't feel I can truly trust him.


----------



## Erikmen

^ Sorry to have jumped in like that. This is in fact a problem that I have sometimes about my marriage in general.  When I see that we are not doing well, and notice I'm getting hurt I start to be quiet and often distant myself a little. Except that, just when I'm about to change everything, say give it a break for instance - she starts to apologize, she even surprises me with important issues I may have not realized. It's not that I don't want do forgive her, I do. I actually did too. 

But, for a minute I feel like I was wrong about my emotions and things weren't really as bad as I had thought they were. Thank God I realize I wasn't crazy when it happens again. I guess, it's about knowing your partner better and how our most beloved ones can be manipulative at times. I hate games, I like honesty and transparency.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Your input is always appreciated! You're definitely not crazy for feeling the way you do. People can be really confusing...
As long as she's not hurting you on purpose...
I hate games too!! You sound incredibly understanding and reasonable. Your wife is lucky. If I ever feel like my b/f is making me "crazy" about my emotions, I will confront him with those feelings. Hopefully that won't be necessary.

This relationship has a lot of potential so it was worth forgiveness. He's apologized a trillion times and I even told him to drop it. Let's put it behind us. It was an old friend he needed to cut ties with. Her motive was to break us up because she was scorn and still wants him. Glad I didn't let her tear me away from a good man.


----------



## zephyr

alasdairm said:


> probably. this seems like something you would want the person to hear - why not say it?
> 
> i think that when i read a lot of these comments...
> 
> alasdair



I cant say "you ruined my life and I want to smash you over the head with a shovel" as person is far away. And I would punch him at least.


----------



## Erikmen

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Your input is always appreciated! You're definitely not crazy for feeling the way you do. People can be really confusing...
> As long as she's not hurting you on purpose...
> I hate games too!! You sound incredibly understanding and reasonable. Your wife is lucky. If I ever feel like my b/f is making me "crazy" about my emotions, I will confront him with those feelings. Hopefully that won't be necessary.
> 
> This relationship has a lot of potential so it was worth forgiveness. He's apologized a trillion times and I even told him to drop it. Let's put it behind us. It was an old friend he needed to cut ties with. Her motive was to break us up because she was scorn and still wants him. Glad I didn't let her tear me away from a good man.



Indeed CTC, forgiveness is worthy, and it makes us feel better too. 

Thanks for your comments. Things are fine now, it feels like I want to feel ready if one day things come to an end.


----------



## zephyr

I am pretty disappointed in you to be honest.  I had hoped that you had some kind of care factor for me as a mate but the way you have spoken to me particularly where other people have been an audience has really hurt and I dont think you valued me at all and do not deserve my friendship but thats ok because clearly it meant nothing to you anyway.


Ill always consider you as a friend but will just not go above and beyond for you and spend more energy on people who actually do value me .


----------



## Cogari

^ As someone who's been stabbed in the back quite hard by their respective friends this week, trust me they're not worth the oxygen. Some people are pally with you until you're in a group with them, and then you're an easy punching bad to look good to others. Someone who acts like that is too immature to be worth an adult friendship, or are so incredibly insecure that they feel the need to poke at someone to share a joined bully session, which is pathetic. 

Take care of number one, and don't do things for someone not willing to do the same for you. I'm sure you've got a lot of friends more worth your time (y)


----------



## Erikmen

I am worried about you. You sound frustrated I hate to see you like that.


----------



## G.R.S.H.

I am tired of reassuring, making it okay, trying to convince you of the truth. Don't you know by now????


----------



## Erikmen

I can't sleep and sometimes I feel like blaming you for that. Why do always want to discuss when things are going well. I am gonna be away for a while and I am actually looking forward to stay far away.


----------



## D's

I've always had a crush on you, ever since we were both in the program together, was just way to shy to talk with women, saw a lot of other guys talk with you no problem. I've always admired the way you work your program, and how you managed to get a job, section 8 housing, and got custody of your son. I really stopped talking with you after a while because you moved on, and really stopped thinking about you. Until the other day when we ran into one another, you needed a pair of glasses to watch the eclipse, I had a pair, and didn't refuse. I tore my pair in half so we could both watch it together. I enjoyed spending the time we had together, enjoyed the walk down to the water front, and really liked everything we talked about. Later after the eclipse I walked you to your bus stop, gave you a hug and that was the last time I really saw you.
I don't want to lose contact with you, I really felt like something was there, not sure if you felt it or not. I don't want to be sounding creepy that I think of you a lot now, just havnt really had the nerve to call you and discuss a date because I'm not sure what or how you would react(negative).
Just wanted to tell you that I wish you felt the same way about me, maybe we will meet up real soon.


----------



## tathra

Its seriously creepy how you douchebags keep stalking me, and how obsessed you are with me.  Yes, I'm talking to you, creepy fuck thats reading this post after stalking through my post history for anything that could be used to harass me further.  How many more years will you remain obsessed with me, and how much longer will the harassment continue?  I know that I'm awesome and you're extremely jealous of me but Jesus, get over it already.  The months and months on end that you dedicate to harassing me would be better spent doing literally anything else besides obsessing over me.


----------



## Erikmen

I am too tired and tried to stay busy as much as I could today, so leave alone I don't want to talk about your presumptions. I want to sleep..


----------



## Itsme9099

I know about you sneaking around. I saw the messages on your phone.


----------



## Erikmen

Welcome to Bluelight!  
Such an unique place to start.


----------



## Itsme9099

Indeed not the place anyone would ask for.


----------



## Erikmen

It's okay, just an observation. Make sure you use the search engine in case you want to visit other threads.
Take care,
Erik


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

How the hell did you turn into the princess of entitlement? 

This is the very last time we share accommodation on our obligatory annual visits abroad (emergencies not withstanding) 
I've Cinderella'd for you for the last time this year -not that you're older, ugly or even a step-sister, which kind of makes it even worse


----------



## scubagirl200

I hate that I love you and miss you and that you consume so much of my thoughts. You aren't the person I thought you were and I'm disappointed at how you handled things and that you couldn't even be there for me as a friend when I got out of rehab. I didn't need you to "take care of me," I just hoped you would care. 
One day you'll realize the mistake you made, and if you ever reach out I won't even reply. You can have your memories of us and that's it. Have fun living with your controlling bitch of a mother and good riddance.


----------



## WannaBeSub

Erikmen said:


> ^ Sorry to have jumped in like that. This is in fact a problem that I have sometimes about my marriage in general.  When I see that we are not doing well, and notice I'm getting hurt I start to be quiet and often distant myself a little. Except that, just when I'm about to change everything, say give it a break for instance - she starts to apologize, she even surprises me with important issues I may have not realized. It's not that I don't want do forgive her, I do. I actually did too.
> 
> But, for a minute I feel like I was wrong about my emotions and things weren't really as bad as I had thought they were. Thank God I realize I wasn't crazy when it happens again. I guess, it's about knowing your partner better and how our most beloved ones can be manipulative at times. I hate games, I like honesty and transparency.



I can so relate to that!!!


----------



## Erikmen

Thanks!

You keep complaining about me and my work. Sorry but maybe, just maybe if you had been a little more ambitious, or even supportive, I could have had more quality time with them. I am doing my best, but you can't see the good things- just the flaws.


----------



## tathra

After finally talking about it, it's become clear that you don't know what you want. You said you only wanted something casual and fun, with no commitment, but then also say it was a problem that you don't think we have enough in common (the sex was obviously good enough to get you to want more it seems, but for casual fwb like you say was all you wanted, that's the most important compatibility and indeed the only one that really matters).  And that's just one of many contradictory statements. You need to learn how to be honest with yourself, figure out what you actually want, and then come back and talk to me.  I know where i need to do my self improvement, but it truly seems like you don't know yourself very well and don't want to. It was interesting to find out i was right about so much, but if you won't be honest with yourself then it doesn't really matter.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I stay busy the best way I can, but it is lonely without you. Every weekend is a reminder I can't see you. We can't watch TV, take walks holding hands, make love and cuddle. I might not be able to see you again in several months. Trying to hold on.


----------



## scubagirl200

you texted me earlier and i don't care because it turns out there are PLENTY of other fish in the sea. your loss, dipshit! 
*She is dancing away from you now
She was just a wish
She was just a wish
And her memory is all that is left for you now*


----------



## Asclepius

^ fuck that. Fish are everywhere for everyone. Being happy in a relationship shouldn't be a fucking competition. Sounds like sour grapes. Again, fuck that shit. ( very unDude) 

Damnit, I love you. You twat. I hope you never know; its nice just the way it is - I think we would kill each other otherwise lol  but am glad to call you friend; life is far too short.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Asclepius said:


> Damnit, I love you. You twat.



Nice. ?


----------



## Erikmen

You are too complicated, I'm mad because I can't get angry with you. So frustrating.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I am going to fuck you silly whenever I see you again. Please be soon...


----------



## tathra

scubagirl200 said:


> you texted me earlier and i don't care because it turns out there are PLENTY of other fish in the sea. your loss, dipshit!



Usually the sentiment after being dumped is, "i don't want just any fish, i want _that_ one".  This new one must be a real catch, somefin really special. Good on you!  I hope your loser ex feels totally jelly and suffers endless greef once he realizes what a mistake he made when he cut you from his line and threw you back into the waters.


----------



## Erikmen

I hate playing games. You should know that by now. I'm out of your board. Let me know when you really want to talk.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

What does it mean a "security token" was missing and that's why my post didn't go through?

I went on a long rant, but maybe it's for the best not to go through. Oh well. Felt good to get it out though.

Family drama...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Baby, I'm so in love with you! Your calls always make my day/night. Of course I wouldn't leave you now in your time of need. You went out of your way to find me after close to a decade of being apart and we are now stronger than ever! No one said everything would be easy. God gave me you. I got your back and look forward to our future together.


----------



## Erikmen

How can we work in our relationship if you don't accept your own mistakes. Can you acknowledge them, I wonder.


----------



## Joboo6

I use to date a really hot girl who was very active sexually. We were 22 or so and she liked going out with me because in her word " we are so good looking" but while the sex was great for me she seemed frustrated a lot. She would always say it was her fault if she didn't come. She had a great ass and once we were in the spoon position and I was in her loving it and she said " if my back wasn't so arched we couldn't do it this way." I didn't really get at the time or I didn't want to I guess. As things went on she was getting harder to get along with and after sex one afternoon, right after I came in her she looked up and said " I can't keep doing this, I've been with a lot of guys and your dick is way smaller than all of them. I just can't get excited about fucking you anymore."
That really began my small dick problems, I thought I was average but in reality I always felt I was small. Now I knew it. 
As close to suicidal as I had ever been in my life.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Joboo6 said:


> I use to date a really hot girl who was very active sexually. We were 22 or so and she liked going out with me because in her word " we are so good looking" but while the sex was great for me she seemed frustrated a lot. She would always say it was her fault if she didn't come. She had a great ass and once we were in the spoon position and I was in her loving it and she said " if my back wasn't so arched we couldn't do it this way." I didn't really get at the time or I didn't want to I guess. As things went on she was getting harder to get along with and after sex one afternoon, right after I came in her she looked up and said " I can't keep doing this, I've been with a lot of guys and your dick is way smaller than all of them. I just can't get excited about fucking you anymore."
> That really began my small dick problems, I thought I was average but in reality I always felt I was small. Now I knew it.
> As close to suicidal as I had ever been in my life.



She was an immature cunt. I'm sorry she said that to you. Don't worry. You have to find the girl who is the right fit for you.

My boyfriend is not the biggest guy I've ever been with, but bigger isn't always better. Technique has a lot to do with it and he is the perfect fit for me.


----------



## PerfectDisguise

I really miss you. I can't really say you would be my soul mate, but we had a lot of good times. A lot of bad ones too and we both know our relationship can never work. You cross my mind everyday and I feel guilty and depressed that I'm not with you anymore. I wish so badly things could have went different but I did everything I fucking could to try and make everything work between us. I did my part but you failed on your side. Empty promises and lies is all it was. It was a toxic relationship, but I still sit here thinking of all the amazing sex we used to have...and I wonder if I'll ever find sex that good again. You need to change a lot of things about your life, but I still care about you.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You were my longest boyfriend and with the way things ended, I never imagined I would hear from you again.

I am happy you seem to be doing well, I have been through a lot that you know nothing about. Talking to you was surreal because I feel like a different person, but still the same.

I had to let you know I have someone else now, not in an "in your face" way, but just so you wouldn't think we could go down that road again. Still feel very odd after our phone call. Maybe it made me realize that part of me is dead.


----------



## Erikmen

When we stay with someone for too long, it's almost impossible not to compare situations. What would she have said instead, or how easy it was to be that spontaneous. Im my opinion, we only really find our other half twice in a life time. Three times if you are lucky. I prefer not to think about it and invest all I can in my current relationship.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Erikmen said:


> When we stay with someone for too long, it's almost impossible not to compare situations. What would she have said instead, or how easy it was to be that spontaneous. Im my opinion, we only really find our other half twice in a life time. Three times if you are lucky. I prefer not to think about it and invest all I can in my current relationship.



True. Hearing from the ex who was my longest relationship was nice, but it made me appreciate the one I'm with even more.

It feels good to have closure now and "make nice" since it ended ugly between us. 

Yes, definitely invested in the current relationship.


----------



## Erikmen

Indeed. Move on with your life, don't get attached to the past unless you can learn from it. 
Take care, and do invest. There's no greater force than love.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

You are a piece of trash just by your actions and words and I have had enough of you and the drama that encompasses you.
I am finally done!


----------



## Erikmen

^ I hope that made you feel better. Maybe you should really tell him just that. Men take extraordinary women for granted sometimes. We have a lot of work to do to evolve and end this sexist way of living. It's broken. 

Hope you are okay!


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Erikmen said:


> ^ I hope that made you feel better. Maybe you should really tell him just that. Men take extraordinary women for granted sometimes. We have a lot of work to do to evolve and end this sexist way of living. It's broken.
> 
> Hope you are okay!



Yes I am all good and actually not about my long time partner, he and I have been together for years but its actually about a friend..... A good friend (at least I thought so)


----------



## Isobel

It's like you were never real , a figment of my imagination, the complete opposite of everything I thought I was . A thief, taking everything and keeping nothing, your filthy soul touching all of mine.


----------



## ABetterWay

I really, really like you  

Sigh.

It's all good. 

Maybe one day, when things are sorted out. 

But I'm kicking ass right now. My rise from the ashes is near, and I can't wait to prove everyone wrong who doesn't understand.

So, two things.

I am getting my shit together. Finally. After the worst fucking war of my life.

and

Oh my goodness, I would fuck you SO _______ < insert many words here. Holy shit. Fuck me. Please. Lolol


----------



## ABetterWay

Why the hell are you trying to make a sexual move on me?????

Do you have any idea what you want???

I felt bad for you after refusing. I know you felt dejected. But I have taken so much shit from you. 

You're really rapey about it, too, I hate that. Stop. 

You aren't getting any from me, I don't know what you've been out doing. So no thanks. I definitely don't judge anyone with something. Life is hard. I just have enough problems right now and don't need more.

But also, just, no. I am not staying in this marriage. You know this by now. I support your right and need to live an authentic life. I have that same need. 

And my future doesn't include you.

You've gone too far too many times, and I deserve better. I'm a kind, affectionate, loving, compassionate, patient, loyal partner. I deserve better. I think I'm a pretty damn good partner to have. I'm not perfect and I'm not getting any younger but I''ve got a lot of positive things to offer. And I'm fucking fun in bed  You.... aren't. 

And I will have better, one day.

Get your shit together, man. You're losing it. 

And don't try anything like that with me again. The answer is NO.

Why you would think I'd be into it is beyond me. You've beat me, cheated on me, and refuse to either treat the fucking mold that's killing me or move to another apartment.... I have enough fucking heath problems. And no its not imaginary. Mold making me sick was a rreason we moved whrn iI wss younger. Both of my patents told me this seperately and they do not speak. So. This ain't new. Hey asshole - not being brought to the brink of death repeatedly would help me get a fucking job and leave faster. You know? God you just suck. 

Fuck you.


----------



## Erikmen

I can't talk to you when you are like that.


----------



## scubagirl200

thank you for leaving me because i would have stayed with you forever. it was the decision i couldn't make, but it was the right one! 
thank you thank you thank you


----------



## ABetterWay

CoastTwoCoast said:


> She was an immature cunt. I'm sorry she said that to you. Don't worry. You have to find the girl who is the right fit for you.
> 
> My boyfriend is not the biggest guy I've ever been with, but bigger isn't always better. Technique has a lot to do with it and he is the perfect fit for me.



^^I second that sentiment. 

Don't let one skank ruin what you think of yourself. 

If you really have fears, then focus instead on what you CAN do, and master those skills. Foreplay is a very much appreciated aspect of sex for women especially, as it can take a moment even when turned on to - I'm trying so hard to think of the least vulgar way to put this but I can't soooo I'm just going to be real af -  get wet so that sec is comfortable, and some men seem to forget this or just plain not care.

So, focus on what you can control. Get good,get great, at things like oral sex, kissing, touching etc. 

Believe me, the effort is appreciated.

You are fine as you are. I repeat, do not let one skank ruin what you think of yourself.

Xo


----------



## ABetterWay

Please, God. Let her ACTUALLY BE THERE FOR ME like I've been for her. I need help desperately. The mold in here is killing me. Can someone please give me a hand up, before I DIE??? 

I just need a little help for maybe a couple of months. I'm not intrusive. I'm helpful. I'm humble. Please, God.

Let someone listen to me, let someone understand. Before its too late for me.

Please. Please. I'm sleeping in the car ffs. I'm sick. Please, God, just get me away from this toxic environment long enough to get a job. 

I will work full time and sleep in the car after that if that's what it takes. Minimize my exposure.

Please, God. Help me help myself.


----------



## Asclepius

^ get angry dude. Feeling victimised is fine when you are but you need an out, noone will rescue you but yourself - if you need people, you will find them when you come to terms with yourself and your situation.
It's easy for me to say and not judging you for how awful it feels for you...By any measure. However, you can put your energy into erasing the present; or you can accept, plan and strategize toward the future. You will.


----------



## max_

your mom is a control freak and your dad has made all your important life choises for you, you can't do anything without their approval because you are a co-dependent baby and you won't ever be able to love somebody if you don't get over it, which you will probably never do. GOODBYE.


----------



## Erikmen

I am tired of being put in between you two. Solve your issues and let me alone. I believe I've done enough.


----------



## zephyr

^ For some reason I always think you're talking to me and get v paranoid.


----------



## Erikmen

I know the feeling, sometimes it happens to me, e.g., when you mentioned about a comment I or someone else made under current politcs once (?) but not now


----------



## animal_cookie

i am a little apprehensive about today, there is a decent amount of potential for it going wrong.


----------



## D's

The program that I work has allowed me to work through the hate i have in my life, and I replace the word 'hate' with the word 'sick'. Some are a lot sicker then others, and I hope you get the help you need.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I loathe your fiancé with a passion! He is completely useless! He's turned you into a brain-dead zombie who caters to him even though you're the one who works all day long. Your mother and I told you he does jackshit all day and you go out of your way to help him do nothing.
You turn against your own family just to defend him. It's sickening. 

Carrying this kind of hatred day in and day out is not healthy. I can't help it. This house is too crowded. I can't make a move without someone being in my face. I need to get away from here for good. I'm not dying here. All I feel are people around me trying to keep me down.

Focusing on the future and making a life with the man who loves me should be my priority. Not all this hatred and anger for the assholes I'm surrounded by.

Just now I heard your pathetic excuse for a fiancé  speaking to you like a dog yelling "WHAT ARE YOU COOKING?!" He should be the one cooking, not you! This is your day off. He is acting like a piece of shit and trying to rush you so you can take him to see his family. Why are you with him? Just to say you're not alone. You are alone anyway. If anything, this is a shining example of what I will never put up with. 

Made me think of Elliott Smith's song where he sings:

"She appears composed, so she is, I suppose. Who can really tell?
She shows no emotion at all,
Stares into space like a dead China doll."

That's supposedly about what his stepfather turned his mother into. That's what your fiancé has done to you.


----------



## ABetterWay

Please. Dont say no. Especially for that reason, because you're wrong. But mostly, please, because I don't want to die.

So, please. 

I must have faith in life.

It's my only option.


----------



## somnilicious

You're either all in or your out...
It's not my fault you don't know what you want or even know who you are
and I'm not here to make you feel better about yourself at my own expense...
I'm no longer taking ownership of your oscillations
So do me a favor and go waste someone else's time...


----------



## D's

We all make mistakes in life, some of the greatest minds in history fucked up a few times. Its really what you get from the mistake, if you make use of the mistake and learn to grow from it then doing so will help you achieve your goal, if you don't learn anything from the mistake and keep going on the downward spiral then you destined to a life of misery and chaos.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Fuck off with your neckerchief


----------



## Asclepius

Glad you are ok.


----------



## Erikmen

somnilicious said:


> You're either all in or your out...
> It's not my fault you don't know what you want or even know who you are
> and I'm not here to make you feel better about yourself at my own expense...
> I'm no longer taking ownership of your oscillations
> So do me a favor and go waste someone else's time...



Sorry to be intrusive, but this seems to good to be held in silence, not be told!


----------



## ABetterWay

Buspersons Holiday said:


> Fuck off with your neckerchief



Heh heh.


----------



## FnX

Yes, I do fear you but I never admitted to it because you would have just used that knowledge to manipulate me even more. I suppose that's the sort of manipulative behavior one learns from an abusive partner. Omission of information to hinder efforts at manipulation... Call it a lie if you want, even if it was deceitful it's intention wasn't to harm anyone and it might have even protected you from yourself, I don't want you to drown in self hatred even more. What kind of a loving partner would constantly keep prodding you with questions like "do you fear me?" anyway? I don't care if you think that makes me a hypocrite when I say I don't approve of manipulating others, I don't want to be near people who turn being honest into putting yourself at risk and exposing yourself to further abuse. You may think you have successfully undermined my personal values, but the truth is, you failed to break my character and somehow I feel like that is just provoking you to attempt even harder. In a way I am grateful for all the hard lessons you have taught me but I still believe the world would be a better place if nobody had to learn such lessons in the first place.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I really want a cigarette


----------



## Erikmen

Me too!


----------



## Speedballer916

No matter what you did i will always look up to you


----------



## Kittycat5

I was part of the problem but so were you. It wasnt about love. I loved you and still do. We were the problem and were both too stubborn to see.


----------



## Speedballer916

You will always be my goose, puppy, poody, sexy black haird man sexually lighting a cig....love you forever and ever


----------



## tathra

Bragging about baselessly calling somebody a child molester is beyond fucked up.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Are you happy now that you put my mom in the hospital? She works so hard and as soon as she comes home, you make her take you to the store. She’s constantly taking your sorry ass to the store so you can get liquor. Then you act belligerent towards her. You stress her out and you stress me out because I am constantly on edge.

I try to bite my tongue because when you talk to her in a mean and aggressive way, I want to curse you out and put you in your place. I actually did run you out of the house one night, but of course she brought you back. 

You are NO good for her. You are controlling and do nothing, but run her around and annoy her. She can’t rest on her days off.

Since she’s in the hospital, this better be a wake up call to you. I will tell your bitch ass off. I will not stand by and let you kill my mother.

I wish she would get rid of you and be done with it. That’s why I have to get out of here. I don’t want to be a witness to this disaster.


----------



## Erikmen

I never thought I'd actually feel like that but this break we are having from each other is being quite refreshing. Even with a shitty flu, I'm feeling I know what I want for me, and maybe that's how our son feels like as well. I'm so tired of confronting you and your issues I guess I forgot what I wanted for me, or what's best for our family.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Erikmen said:


> I never thought I'd actually feel like that but this break we are having from each other is being quite refreshing. Even with a shitty flu, I'm feeling I know what I want for me, and maybe that's how our son feels like as well. I'm so tired of confronting you and your issues I guess I forgot what I wanted for me, or what's best for our family.



It’s good that you get to focus on yourself and you’re able to have clarity now. Feel better!


----------



## Erikmen

^ Thanks CTC!


----------



## BlueWeepingRose

"Thank you for loving me. I'm so glad you've been here for me all this time."


----------



## rainyday107

I'm glad I have permanent alimony so I won't remarry. Ever. I know you want to. I use my alimony as an excuse. 

I love you but I don't want to be a stepmom to your children. 

Thank you for not judging me. I'm fond of them and will always be nice to them.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

How am I supposed to wait a few months to see you?! Waiting is killing me! Just saw the hottest interracial porn with Ana Foxxx being pounded by a white guy. Made me think of us. I love the way you give it to me. As soon as I get a chance, you are getting the best fuck of your life. 

I’m sorry, God. Help. lol


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I love listening to you on Sirius Satellite Comedy Greats channel and watching you on TV, but it hurts at the same time because I still love you. Our worlds collided at one time and I am forever grateful. Maybe in some other life, we could’ve been together. You’re way too much like me though. We’d probably have a very dark, toxic relationship and end up hating each other. “It takes two to toxic.”


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I want to protect you because you are my mother, but what can I do if you keep letting your sorry ass “fiancé” stress you out? He’s the reason your heart was bad and you were in the hospital.

I can’t wait to escape because if I stay here and watch him run your health into the ground, I am going to blow up on him again. It will end very badly...and not for me.


----------



## Star-in-a-bra

how can I say it all. So many things. But they all add up to this one feeling that's taken over me. The combination of confusion, fear, sadness, love, missing you, resentment, longing, sexual deprivation, your vulgarity, cruelness, bitterness, sadism, mental torture. I don't know why you ignore what you know, what I've told you, what I need so badly from you. Why are you still here. I need more. I need to feel alive. I'm sorry I'm not good enough to make you want to make me feel it. Let's get wasted and fuck all night.


----------



## Asclepius

I think you are awesome. Couldnt give a shit about anything else but if you disrespect me, you're loss...also sorry im impervious to bullshit, so, we will have to leave your shit at that, dont engage in games  and not bothered with achieving a consensus with the tribe, like you- if it doesnt serve me, not my problem - yours.

I know I scare the shit out of you, sorry but again, not my problem.

You're cool though. I think we respect each other in our own way but im smarter, in my own way and im not going to bend to anything that attempts to cull that. Nope.


----------



## Erikmen

And the end, I can't say that I don't love you. It has definitely changed but I think it will be difficult no to be together. You are my best friend too. We have been through everything together, it's good I can count on you. We have to just let some things happen. We can't force it.


----------



## ABetterWay

Please. Before you go thru your usual rage-a-thon, girl, feeling confident you've hidden your true feelings to whatever degree you've intended to (you are see-thru ctd), think first.

Can you ever truly appreciate what others do for you, regularly, to their great detriment most often, even if physically. Please let's not turn this into ugliness.

I don't think a single person truly sees how much I push myself, how fucking horrid I feel physically. I am stronger than most. I'm tough. Tougher than anyone sees. Because I'm not a braggard, or arrogant, and I act with honor.

No one sees. That's not what bothers me. It's the fact that if they dint see, they cannot actually know me very well. Failure to see this makes you misinterpret so much more than you think. And then.some more.

No one knows me. Even the oness who think they 

Your "I can't" is my "fuck, this is not gonna be easy...". Your "I literally can't" is my "I literally almost died." And I'm still not safe, can I recover???? Anyone???? Anyone give a fuck ffs?  It's just crazy!

Edit: my point - I did have one, lol - is that I NEED TO REST A LITTLE BIT! Without you thinking I'm being a bitch or something bc u don't really consider *how much I'm doing for so many in multiple places and in bags* ... Or u don't care? U are either unreasonabledue llargely to spoilage in youth to luxuries (doesn't make up for the fucked up shit, no, but it's a specific experience to grow up that way and you are surrounded with "helpful" or "easy for you" options without really thinking of the worker bees as living meat sacks, not machines withot limits or needs), or you don't care. I like to imagine ignorance rather than.apathy.  Either way, I AM TOXIC WITH ILLNESS and I haven't rested while in bearable pain in....when? Please don't turn this silliness into some tags. Grudge. Etc. Just think. Thank you. For everything.

Edit: lmmfao, the above that's written between the asterisks, or *'s, sounds like i'm a dealer... I'm so not. That's not what it sounds like lol.


----------



## Erikmen

I am so tired I could sleep for days in a roll. So don't blame me not right now..


----------



## JahSEEuS

If that was directed at me, you've got it all wrong.


----------



## misplaced energy

You spent a year showing up at my house, calling and texting. You would check to see if i was doing ok. You would talk to me until 4am in the morning.
I wasn't ready to be with you then though after what i had been though. You knew i was facing some shit. You were understanding and patient. 
I eventually felt like i was able to relax a little and i wanted to make a go of things with you then you blew cold on me. 

I finally began to trust men again and you took that and squashed it in a matter of days.
I didn't initiate anything. You did. 
Clever, that was! I hope you gained some sort of satisfaction from messing with my already troubled mind. 
I built trust in the wrong person.... again.


----------



## ahint

I'm like 98.999% sure I'm a only into women, but I'm staying because I daren't say that, I don't want to hurt you, I love you, and I hope I'm wrong and I'm trying to wait it out for something to show up and show me I'm wrong. But the more I wait, it's just turned into 1-2 years now, and I feel like shit for stringing you along this long. Considering just being closeted and staying forever, it seems about as good an option as leaving.


----------



## tathra

When words and actions don't match up, the truth is always shown in the actions.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

I gave away your Viagra


----------



## Erikmen

tathra said:


> When words and actions don't match up, the truth is always shown in the actions.



Very true!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You always write me letters and we speak on the phone. I’m glad I made you happy with the pictures and encouragement I sent. My job is to keep your spirits up now, but it can be hard sometimes when I’m barely hanging on by a thread myself.

I have to keep waiting for you. I believe in us. I pray we can see each other by Thanksgiving, early December. Waiting is torture and I’m soooo tired of waiting, but it will be worth it. Your love is keeping me alive right now.


----------



## chompy

I miss you M, you have a friend in me. I'm sober now and hope you are too. We were great friends when we were using, and I wonder if we could be friends without the drugs. I miss the way we would spend hours together in bliss mode. I mean we were basically ghetto married. I've moved on but you still have a special place in my heart.


----------



## chompy

And to another hoe from another area code, quit leading other people on. You are just accumulating bad karma and hurting peoples feelings.


----------



## scubagirl200

I'm terrified to lose you.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

As much as I love you and can’t wait to be intimate again, I am NOT having sex with you until you deal with that bitch and get her out of your life for good. I understand you have to be civil so you can get your belongings back and not piss her off, but you better handle that first before we can be together again. It’s a touchy situation and I know she is jealous of us and will try anything to destroy what we have. Take care of your business first because I am not sleeping with you until all ties are cut. 

I hate that bitch and I know she is still talking to your mom. It pisses me off. She got you in trouble in the first place. Once you get your shit and she’s gone, that’s the only time I would even think about sleeping with you. I will not be made a fool of.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I’m going to keep to myself from now on. You treat me like shit and I at least spend time with you. My little brother doesn’t even spend time with you, but you give him money every time he has his hand out. His freeloading friend is always here too, but that’s a different story. He can’t buy groceries and his friend has the nerve to be here eating up food. I ask you for one thing and you treat me like garbage. Please feel free to go fuck yourself. I want nothing from you. Ever. Bitch.


----------



## Erikmen

Is this feeling between us ever going to settle down?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I see now more than ever how I’m like the dog of the family, the one they put the blame on and rub my nose in it.

I’m going to clean up good because I will either kill myself or finally move out. I won’t even give them the satisfaction of killing myself. I will move on with my life and leave them behind. Sick of being surrounded by cunts. Cunts. Cunts.


----------



## Jabberwocky

You were the love of my life... a life that you nearly ruined. You took every one of my weaknesses and used them against me. How can you sleep at night?

(I'm a lot stronger now because of it though, so maybe I should be thanking you.)


----------



## ConstanceG

Dreamflyer...I find it hard to sleep now as well.  He went back to her, so he has the warm body.   She has my side of the bed.  We had this ritual.   I would lay my head and hand on his chest as we talked about everything until we couldnt keep our eyes open.  We'd kiss and turn from each other because it was just how we slept.   He would sometimes mid-snore reach for Me.  Oh how I miss it


----------



## iVyoungdisaster

Funny, my ex is named Constance, and your post is pretty spot on for how we used to be, and what's going on now(with me). Now I'm stuck wondering if you are her 

Fuck now I miss her -.-


----------



## zephyr

Its pretty ironic that going to some lengths to avoid breakup drama and removing any unnecessary angst in my daughters life and mine,  Ive come face to face with the end of not just one relationship with one person but many at once.

Thats not the hard part.  The hard part is realising this path of self preservation went off course a long time ago,  I just wandered off in the direction I thought we were going only to look back and you had moved on elsewhere.  

So its not a break up that two people acknowledge at the same time. Youre already gone.

And now so am I.

Now comes the empty feeling which is actually better than the boid you put under me.

Heres to new beginnings.


----------



## Erikmen

^ My hopes that new beginnings will make me feel good about life again.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I need more friends because you kinda suck. We’ll be texting and then suddenly you’ll disappear and I’m basically left talking to myself. That means you are taking my friendship for granted. 

When you finally do text back, I will make you wait a long time just like you’ve made me wait a day. Then you’ll be up my ass like “Are you ok?” and constantly trying to text me more when you notice you’re being ignored. I can’t stand that fake shit.


----------



## zephyr

Erikmen said:


> ^ My hopes that new beginnings will make me feel good about life again.



Life is good. We just make things complicated unnecessarily.


----------



## Erikmen

^ True. It seems to me some of us jeopardize our own sucess. I am working on that.


----------



## tathra

i'm reminded once again that i'm always right, and my hunches are always spot on.  i especially cant stand people lying straight to my face - at least have the integrity to be honest when called out directly on it.  its going to be fun watching that continued self destruction.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I'm glad we had a good talk yesterday, but I straight up told you you need to tie up loose ends with that twat before I let you sleep with me. You are my soulmate. I know you'll work it out. The sooner you can get your stuff and that psycho is out of the picture, the better.

Btw, I work out for myself, not you! You always take offense or something because you love my body, but this is about me feeling better about myself. You already know guys find me attractive and I already know you feel threatened by me getting in even better shape.

Even my grandmother tells her daughters "Don't let these men keep you fat." They'll be like "Oh baby, I love your body and your ass." yet, they're drooling over some skinny bitch who looks totally opposite of you. Never let yourself go. It's a form of control for some guys for you to stay overweight.


----------



## chompy

Fuck you Liz you annoying bitch i'm glad I kicked you out my pad and made you walk a few miles. Thanks for your shampoo I needed some.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

I'm truly hoping that your words and actions finally converge in to the same thing soon, while I'm as patient as the stars, I will give that patience to someone who deserves it if games and excuses continue to be on the menu.


----------



## zephyr

I'm just as bad as you except in reverse.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Too bad you won’t be able to jerk off when you read the naughty letter I sent you about “Daddy” porn. Even my screen blushed.


----------



## JahSEEuS

I'm glad I can say anything I want to your face


----------



## zephyr

I think you are awesome and am happy you are happy.  If that makes someone else feel betrayed then its not going to help the situation by saying so to your face .


----------



## zephyr

Since you are my supervisor I wont tell you to get fucked to your face but hope the hairy eyeball tell you telepathically.


----------



## Oxynormal

I cant stop thinking about Caroline, my ex. I'm not going to do anything stupid, but this woman, omg, she's a rollercoaster ride


----------



## tathra

You of all people should know not to doubt my intuition


----------



## zephyr

I never knew where I stood with you and was better off under the illusion that we mattered as knowing we never did sucks.


----------



## cduggles

The world seems drab without you. As things get better, I wish I could share them with you. You were so kind when things were difficult for me. I won't forget.


----------



## tathra

I'll be watching.  Don't fuck it up.


----------



## Oxynormal

Today i toik 200mg oxy
10mg 2c-b-fly
Ab fubinaca smoked 20mg
XTC, aka MDA aka 6-APB 300mg plugged and 150mg per os
Per os 2x100mg 3-FA
2Xanax bars
4mg loprazolam
40mg valium
And I'm not sorry I'm afraid to say, my parents reacted like they did because they're used to seeing me like that. That's fine. They have seen me overdose multiple times. And I'm not proud of that yet j'assume qui je suis.


----------



## sigmond

Not sure I have ever posted itt. I am somewhat afraid to write because everything sounds so redundant and banal; nevertheless, I shall proceed. 

I wonder if it's the loneliness, or something sui generis, causing my sadness. I feel as though it's another chance that I missed, one I can add to the near neverending list. I was hopeful I would see you once more so I could tell you what would have made me stay.


----------



## Erikmen

I should have told you I know. Just wanted to have the day for myself, it turned out alright though.


----------



## ConstanceG

My heart is still stuck in 2015.  I miss going places, doing things.  Holding hands.
I miss my head on your chest, and our quiet,  comforting talks about everything.  I miss my best friend.


----------



## Cogari

The fact that things are going well worries me. And that you're still with me whenever I close my eyes. You and the past need to die, and I want that to hurry up.


----------



## Erikmen

I am not sure whether we ever wanted the same things. Life is much more clear to me, I cannot hide my feelings as I used to.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Today, I feel like I can be strong enough for the both of us. I pray this feeling will continue until I get to see you in a month.


----------



## Erikmen

^ I notice this is your first post.


----------



## ConstanceG

It is too quiet at night.  The silence is deafening.  Do you hear it, too?


----------



## acheter

I never thought it would turn into this when we were young...


----------



## ABetterWay

Fuck you.


----------



## Erikmen

tathra said:


> Seriously.  Just once I'd like to see karma work how its supposed to, deliver consequences for harming and abusing others or having no integrity, and cause good things to happen to people who help others and always try to do the right thing.  The only way I've ever seen karma work is in reverse; the universe is broken.



I know, it seems it doesn’t work, but it’s just a matter of time. Sometimes we don’t these things happening but it happens in ways we don’t always know. No one gets a free pass IMHO.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I miss you.  Guess I'll have to wait until tomorrow to hear your voice.


----------



## Asclepius

ConstanceG said:


> My heart is still stuck in 2015.  I miss going places, doing things.  Holding hands.
> I miss my head on your chest, and our quiet,  comforting talks about everything.  I miss my best friend.


----------



## Erikmen

It’s a lovely day, I wish you were here.


----------



## mal3volent

I still have a picture of you in an old cigar box under my bed.  You had that black adidas windbreaker on. We were in your samurai. It had to have been 20 degrees in there but we had no where else to go.


----------



## zephyr

I lied about where I was .


----------



## JakeLongSnake

I fucked the shit out of your sister while you were passed out last friday we agreed to do it again any chance we got


----------



## Oxy high

The flu 3 Mondays in a row, you gotta be blowing the boss


----------



## Erikmen

I know, even in modern times people get away being an ‘apple polisher’ - so to speak.


----------



## zephyr

I really need tou to give me money.


Yes that includes you erikmen hee hee. Anyone really.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You're sweet to worry about getting me a Christmas gift. We've been apart for a few months and I've been going crazy! All I want for Christmas is your cock with a bow on it.


----------



## aihfl

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You're sweet to worry about getting me a Christmas gift. We've been apart for a few months and I've been going crazy! All I want for Christmas is your cock with a bow on it.


----------



## aihfl

Ex girlfriend #1 - You looked good for you age and you were a lot of fun, but you're also about ready for Medicare and Social Security so it was bound to fail eventually. When you're 70, I'm only going to be 54 and that just wasn't going to work. You were a decent lay though.

Ex girlfriend #2 - You were an exceptional lay, possibly the best I've had. Almost made up for dealing with your difficult personality. Almost. I still rub one out occasionally thinking about our mountains trip. But at the same time, it reinforced the notion that I should not date anyone in my former profession because we're all nuts. P.S. You should learn to give better head though.

Ex wife - Thank you for putting everything behind us and doing what you can to help me through my latest drinking binge, especially letting me crash on your couch. (Actually I did say that to her) You were a mediocre lay at best though (did not say that part)


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

aihfl said:


>



Thank you. Cock with a bow/Dick in a box...wonderful present indeed.


----------



## zephyr

Are you worth talking to if you dont have the common decency to listen?


----------



## cannablissss

You talk down to me, about a game, when I'm already going through stress from college and finding another job. I told you that you hindered my life but I didn't mean it, just giving you a taste of your own medicine.. It might been wrong, you don't need to pretend to leave me. When we have a strong relationship... Games shouldn't matter over the one you love


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Holy fuck where have you been and are you single and would you please sit on my face and rant about the benefits of veganism.


----------



## scubagirl200

I really miss you.


----------



## Asclepius

You are a strength to me, that you don't comprehend. I'm glad because you are the best person I know, and without you I wouldn't understand myself. Thank you.


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

I miss your tits. You had amazing tits. Sorry I got pissed that you were drunk on what will probably be the last time we ever see each other. I was just so tired of my own and everyone else's drunken behavior. We could all be so much more, sharper, more loving, more open. I just was tired  of having to get to know you from behind a mask because genuine love makes you recoil in confusion.


For what it is worth this is probably all for the best  as I think we might both be sociopaths. I love (and hate) you. And I  probably always will. Tear it up out there, you're vicious and you want it more than anyone, I just don't think that dog eat dog shit is really for me, I want to overcome my vampiric instincts, not embrace them.


----------



## Erikmen

I missed you a lot!


----------



## Erikmen

Asclepius said:


> You are a strength to me, that you don't comprehend. I'm glad because you are the best person I know, and without you I wouldn't understand myself. Thank you.



^


----------



## Ragnarok-isinsight

Today is the first time in weeks you didn't text me. Your silence is deafening. 

I'm getting clean, through your strength and help. I couldn't have done this without you.

I miss you. I wish our lives were different so I could be with you. I like to think in another universe we would be.

You've been through so much pain in life. You're the strongest person I know and all you want to do is die. Your daughter and me keep you going. 

We're both alcoholics, but alcohol has been your bedmate for 5 years. You're too young for liver failure at 26. I know why you push me away. You're protecting me.

I don't want you to die. I love you. I'm in love with you, now I know. I can't bear to be without you. 
Is it too little too late? And should I be with an alcoholic? All I want to do is save you. You say it's too late for you. I'll never give up hope for you.


----------



## chompy

It's crazy, how we don't talk anymore. I can't believe you wrote all that whole bipolar rant at me like you forgot who I am. Thanks for blowing up on me when I needed you, from all the times I bailed you out. I thought we were friends but I guess that's in the past now.


----------



## Tubbs

i miss you everyday, ill always love you, but this is all for the best. it doesn't matter what i want or how i feel, i need to be alone, and i'm the only one that can save me. I'm sorry


----------



## FuckinAcidMan

Quit chain smoking, dad. You're gonna die of emphysema.


----------



## Erikmen

^ If you are from my generation it seems as if everyone else has quit smoking. And those who didn’t are either ‘vaping’ or chewing. During the 70s and 80s ‘everyone’ smoked, especially if you were in Europe. Mothers would smoke while breastfeeding, incredible!


----------



## scubagirl200

you're beautiful. thank you. stay true


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You try to act like I'm in the wrong when you were wrong all along. You never validate my feelings. Have fun cleaning the kitchen since you want to act like a bitch. I do more around here than your fiancé. When I threw my phone, you're lucky it broke a glass and not your face.


----------



## Erikmen

I am happy to be here!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I have been strong for you and I didn't want to weigh you down with my sadness. Thank you for being understanding and accepting me for who I am. Can't wait to see you!


----------



## ladydove

I don’t know if it’s the season or just the usually seasonal stress but I am so done again. I just can’t do this anymore. There’s nothing in my life that makes this feeling worth it.


----------



## Erikmen

^ I know how that feels... Too stressed, too much work. Not enough time to work out. Lousy quality life. But I'm okay with that because it's seasonal. I know it's going to be better. Hope that works the same for you.


----------



## yompf

I would like to say..........

 YOU SHOULD OF HAD AN ABORTION
  Hope I don't offend anyone
 Just saying ......


----------



## Tubbs

I'm sorry I ignored you that night. I miss you everyday brother.


----------



## Erikmen

If people could listen to our thoughts, how liberating that would be. We can’t be blame from thinking whatever that might be.

I miss you my friend, I don’t think I was totally honest with you, just didn’t want to hurt you or even get you bothered or annoyed by my problems. I hope we could talk again someday.


----------



## zephyr

I know this thread is meant to be a message to someone who cant read it rather than cant say to their face.

So with that in mind,  All i can say is you can read it.  You have read it.  So Im done talking.


----------



## cduggles

I _think_ I get what you're saying and I want to sort things out because you're just that much of an incredible person, but I'm a. not exactly sure how to do that (stay tuned for a breadcrumb trail) and b. yes you've got some 'splainin to do. 

So if you're willing, I'm hopeful with not too much Wasabi!


----------



## ABetterWay

I miss you.


----------



## ABetterWay

Oh my GOD ANSWER YOYR PHONE GIRL!

And YOU - Don't do that shit no more man stfu u lying jackass. Liar!!! You'll never stop. You dick.

You putas have ONE JOB holy shit!


----------



## scubagirl200

I'm so scared to go home. Not because I'll relapse (again) but because you won't be with me. Even worse, when I come back here everything's going to change and I'm terrified at how to handle it. Haven't I gone through enough changes? Haven't I sacrificed enough already?

I never meant to hurt you with my actions. All I want is for you to forgive me and love me and I'd give anything for you to be happy again. To not doubt me or what we have. Last night I was smiling like an idiot telling my mom just how much you mean to me and how these past two months have impacted my life and that I love and adore you. Then you called and hearing you say "Hi!" the way you do, and just picturing your smile...fuck...how can a simple "hi" mean so much, say so much?

It's been such a short time but this is home. You are home. I'm sorry for my recent behavior. Clearly breaking old patterns/habits is harder than I thought and you're right - I have to grow up and stop being so selfish. You have no idea how much I appreciate you and everything you've done for me. Truly. 

Ugh. Idk what else to say. I'm only human, too. Please understand


----------



## Erikmen

It feels like home staying with you.


----------



## JahSEEuS

I understand.


----------



## chompy

happy holidays pops. its been a while but im looking after myself. ill see you sometime later next year


----------



## Erikmen

I deeply wish that you rest in peace, stop fooling yourself. You need to know and deal with whatever is going on with you right now, there’s no time for later.


----------



## chompy

Was really good seeing you today and going out to dinner. Still got mixed feelings but it was good times.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

It's been a while but regardless of where your at I value who you are. I need to learn that reciprocity is sometimes unbalanced and biased, to hold onto disappointment like a splinter of the mind is not healthy and I forgive you now and always.


----------



## Erikmen

I hope you can rest now.


----------



## Vastness

Sorry to say it, my friend, but I am genuinely tired of being your friend.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I haven't seen you since August due to circumstances beyond our control. I finally get to spend time with you again this holiday. Going into the new year with you is the best gift I could ever ask for!
The setbacks were a blessing in disguise because now we are stronger and more in love. It was all worth it in the end.

P.S: Get used to wearing protection. If you knock me up, I will cut your balls off. Just kidding...Maybe.


----------



## psyfiend

Vastness said:


> Sorry to say it, my friend, but I am genuinely tired of being your friend.



This. I put up with it for long enough now.. I am truly looking forward to the new year without seeing/ hearing from you. Btw yes you were right!! I just couldn't say it when you asked it.. the gift was ghetto like the time you wanted to go out for food, made me bring you there... with your discount and used the coupon on yourself and asked them for change. lol wtf? lol at all the times you tried to invite yourself over without an invitation... even the last time! 

You pretend to be smart. Can't even make logical decisions you always have to ask the opinions of others. always blaming others. the gossip is overwhelming. stealing ideas.

Good riddance with the consequence of your own actions ahahahaha (cruel? maybe? not really...)


----------



## Moonlitskies09

Please look after my little one for me. Don't let her become like my family. I'm not going to come and take her away, or to harm you. I know you know I am a contemptuous, spiteful prick but times change, I just want my little girl to grow up to do soccer and cheerleading and know a normal life where she doesn't have to be invincible to be acceptable.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## scubagirl200

Enjoy the pub and thanks for calling when I tell you how lonely and depressed I feel. It really shows your love for me.


----------



## cduggles

Hey there, good to see you've moved on.  Best if you keep moving.


----------



## scubagirl200

I'm really not okay spending all of my savings moving out and going somewhere else. It's not what I want or what you want. Idk I wish I brought all of that money with me so I could just run away with it ttytt.


----------



## Tubbs

Thanks for taking care of me when I needed it man. The streets weren't so scary with a good friend. I hope you're well


----------



## Erikmen

I learned to forgive him, so should you. We are imperfect beings and we can’t expect that the others be what we want them to be.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

That's funny you should say that, I'm staying put.


----------



## EP158207

I wish I had never met you. I hate you as much as I love you.


----------



## Runningfox

I miss what we always were to each other.... I'm afraid we never will be again. Merry Christmas.  I will NEVER not love you.


----------



## Erikmen

Sounds like a great Merry Christmas line to say. I know that feeling quite too well myself.


----------



## Tubbs

I still love you baby girl, I'm sorry i hurt you. It's the one thing I'll never forgive, maybe well meet again in another life and I'll deserve you.


----------



## cduggles

You're so vain, you probably think this song is about you :D

It's not! 
But thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

I'm sorry it's been a lonely few months but I know you will be okay and work it out up there in NorCal. We've already talked about this and _I'm staying put _here in SoCal, so dropping hints of me coming up there isn't going to help either of us. I do hope your Christmas was fun and I'll call if I don't hear from you before dinner time. I do wish our back and forth communication was more consistent as it's been disappointing sometimes.


----------



## zephyr

You are the most pathetic piece of shit in the universe and not having the guts to call your daughter on xmas even though you made a hoo haa about it in the first place....fuck me youre useless.

So thats it. You can not contact her at all.

Youre gonna have to wait until she initiates contact yourself and suffer.


Fucking loser.


----------



## yompf

I think I love you.
I'm going to miss you so much when you Leave...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You texted me worried and fearful because you were facing something challenging. I prayed and the Holy Spirit led me to a message by pastor Joseph Prince "Do not be afraid." 
You came out of the situation just fine. You better learn to praise God and give Him ALL the credit! There is no such thing as "luck" or "coincidence". God is guiding your steps and taking you through the fire without being burned.

As long as I seek the word of God every day, I will speak faith into you to keep you strong and grounded. We are in this together!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I wished you a Merry Christmas days ago and still haven't heard anything back from you. You're my friend and I understand you've been going through a rough time from anti-depressant withdrawals, but it's really quite simple to text me back Merry Christmas. So I'll just come to the conclusion you're being a dick.

Texting me back is the least you could've done after I spent time on the phone with you while you were whining about your problems. I was being as positive and understanding as I could, but you kinda sucked the life out of me.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

No offense, but I am not going to be swallowing your load all the time. If I give you a BJ, ok. You mentioned pulling out during sex and doing it, no thanks. Not happening all the time. Would you want to swallow a big batch of your own jizz constantly? I don't think so!

Ok, let me stop posting this nonsense now...


----------



## yompf

I'm really sorry.
But to say that to your face would not do you justice I feel.
 I hate myself but it's not about me .... I really love you guys and respect you.


----------



## Chemical Heaven

I know your my ex and we still live together but I’ve just done a few lines and I’m horny as hell wanna play baby girl?


----------



## Runningfox

I missssssssssss YOU so much.


----------



## JahSEEuS

Chemical Heaven said:


> I know your my ex and we still live together but I’ve just done a few lines and I’m horny as hell wanna play baby girl?



lol. go tell her m8


----------



## Chemical Heaven

JahSEEuS said:


> lol. go tell her m8




Wished I could it would just end up with her giving me a slap and an argument lol


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I'm just glad you're the best lover I've ever had and my best friend. Nothing is one-sided. It's incredible to be truly loved. I will never forget the time we had together yesterday.


----------



## Erikmen

I miss you.


----------



## Shotsy

So, when I met you, you didn't speak English, it was awesome....Now you do, Here's your ticket back to CR.


----------



## chompy

so we talked and had coffee the other day. i dont know how to feel now. i luv you tho. i really dont know what i am feeling right now


----------



## JahSEEuS

Shotsy said:


> So, when I met you, you didn't speak English, it was awesome....Now you do, Here's your ticket back to CR.


lol.

I've heard of this problem with many foreigners


----------



## jake_the_hutt

I know youll come around eventually and i hope when you do ive already found someone else, and even if i do i hope i have the will to say no.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Please know that what I'm telling you is for your own good. Keep your circle small. Trust few.


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

Sure hope you can source some lithium or depakote as your craziness is becoming inconvenient and annoying..


----------



## CFC

You took a lot from me. But you'll never understand. You believe you're enlightened but you're actually blind and stuck inside a tiny box, living a misery of your own creation. And for that I really do feel sorry for you. That's punishment enough.


----------



## zephyr

I wish you were still alive.  Im lost without you.


----------



## psyfiend

EVIL ANGEL life was great until the EXACT second (not before) you stepped out... I had the idea of just leaving you there and disappearing... but I felt so bad though for your cats... The next day I realized I should have when you wanted to leave to go hang out in my place. It's been 3 days now and I have no idea where you are so fuck you. I offered you chances and help, but your clearly too good for it. So have fun finding homes for them. Ill be gone when you have to pick them up. Life a bitch get used to it. lol


----------



## Swerlz

The kiss we shared became the scar I bare.. I love you and hate you for it


----------



## chompy

Happy birthday friend


----------



## ABetterWay

You are fucking gross. I wouldn't blow you for free, let alone for $100. 

I have *some* dignity, stupid. 

No sexual shit for money for me, thanks.

Especially for you. You nasty ass douchebag.


----------



## Tubbs

I miss you, I'm lost without you in my life.


----------



## LucidSDreamr

i took MDMA on our first date the first night i met you, now we are married


----------



## Unclemonster

You fat bitch......you've ruined my life


----------



## zephyr

You do realise that I work long hours and am not a retiree obsessed with doing everything by a schedule  like you so if I leave my bed unmade or dishes to do in my own house it doesnt mean Im being a slack untidy disappointment as I dont expect you to do my housework so can you kindly stop just going into my place and doing my shit and thrn bitching to him how I am useless.

Im changing the locks .


That dress that you somehow managed to find mysteriously since you dont go through my house was given to me by my deceased friend mariposa and it was not taking up too much room and I am so fucking angry a memento that was precious to me was thrown out so i hope you are able to just get over it when you find out a cherished item of yours is no longer in your house .

Youll get it back after you suffer a bit as you deserve to feel what you bestowed on me.

You fucking cunt.


----------



## Oxynormal

Chin up soldier, it's just stim withdrawal babes, not like it's the first time.... you could give me some news


----------



## Oxynormal

Je cherche encore le mode op?ratoire


----------



## scubagirl200

I dreamt that you wanted me back and now I feel weird. Maybe because I sold the ring? Idk but it's making me want to isolate myself bc it's easier than being vulnerable. I wish it was easier to forget you.


----------



## Runningfox

Wow 2 1/2 years since I saw you. 

I'm pretty sure I will NEVER ever see you again. That's becoming an okay with me thought. If you could do without me for this long.....


----------



## 03cms

U and I both know we're toxic for each other n yet I can't ever even begin to think about what my life would've been without u in it. I miss the way we were and I wish we could have just one more daybreak trippn balls on x  at the spillway.again. how in the fuck did we see all those hundreds of bats at the exact same moment. I miss u babyluv n can't wait to go to some parades with u n our babies


----------



## 03cms

U keep your head up scoob. Lots a fish n the see n there is only 1 true love so you'll know when he swims up...


----------



## Larimar

You are the one who introduced me to these stupid pills now you want to shame me and with hold them from me and make me suffer when I dont kiss your ass for them. You know I cant/wont get them anywhere else . I know you have 3 of them but I have not even a piece today  and feel like shit  . These pills have ruined our relationship and it makes me so sad . I dont even know you anymore.


----------



## JahSEEuS

03cms said:


> u keep your head up scoob. Lots a fish n the see n there is only 1 true love so you'll know when he swims up...



I do believe
  %)


----------



## zephyr

Can I get a pass for being a fuckwit?


----------



## BehindtheShadow

^^
Yes an A+


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

It should've been you.


----------



## sigmond

i'd get lost..


*NSFW*: 



in zeph's vagina


----------



## closedeyesopenedmi

I feel like I'm burning out and losing myself in the process of getting lost in all this. Sometimes i swear I'm using you to punish myself. The air is heavy, the things i think are unproductive, and the feelings i have are nothing less than toxic. I can't seem to unbury myself from this filth I'm choking on. Now somebody other than me knows.


----------



## psyfiend

Miss you.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

Stop talking non-stop
You're making my brain explode


----------



## Swerlz

I'm empty without you


----------



## BehindtheShadow

You acted like a child this morning and I am tired of you snapping at me for every little thing. I love you but I don't like you at the moment


----------



## zephyr

Employ more people you idiot


----------



## Larimar

Im sick with this terrible flu and I don?t want you to buy me anything to feel better , I want you to help around the damn house . Do some laundry , feed the birds , cook dinner . I cant even rest and get better because you wont help me in the ways I need help.


----------



## iwatchgoats

To hell with you and all your friends.


----------



## touchofgrey92

Why didn't I tell you?!?! Because you knew she was a whore and you knew she was gonna suck your friends dick, and you got off on it secretly because you have some serious fucking problems, and all your cons have run out. You let it happen and you know damn well!


----------



## cduggles

Tu m'inqui?te. Je sais que tu souffres. Je t'en prie, reviens-moi, mon cher ami.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

iwatchgoats said:


> To hell with you and all your friends.



I've got a bad feeling about this...

I don't know what to think right now.


----------



## sigmond

sincere apologies ad infinitum!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I really love and adore you. Maybe I should let my guard down more and stop thinking certain disagreements are going to be the end of us.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

If I wanted to deal with brats, I would have had my own! This is not your house and the least you could do is have a set time for when she is leaving. You better pray to God I "Won't be bothered." My anger is through the roof. You're lucky you even live here, then get over in here and invite kids to stay.

I'm getting out of here this weekend...


----------



## Jekyl Anhydride

These occasional calls where you sound like a Linda Blair-esque possessed person are worrisome. I'm not one to jump straight to pharmacotherapy, okay well maybe I am but still, I want you to find a solution. You being 600 miles away doesn't help either.


----------



## Larimar

Im sick of your bitch ass mumbling under your breath! You have something to say , then say it you coward ! And that smug smile makes me want to slap your stupid face.


----------



## Larimar

To one of my ig friends; you dog  is not that cute, it is actually damn right ugly and Im sick of seeing its ugly face on my timeline all the time. Everyone knows my dog is in fact  the cutest ever, lol.


----------



## Larimar

To my fb friends posting about your  new babies all the time ; yeah so what your kid can walk now, we all have kids that walked and talked no one cares .


----------



## Odule

I love you more than I could ever love another human being but since this started I feel like you are holding something back, afraid to tell me the truth. I told u once someone starts lying it's never the same...why did you have to do this to us  you are my everything and I'm afraid I'm losing you...thays why I am quick to jump to conclusions...ive been lied to and manipulated before and come out so far from who I was and I fell in love with you and became who I always wanted to be
...please don't leave me...but please be honest...i have never lied to you and I thought you had done the same...i wholeheartedly and blindly put my faith and trust, my bandages fucking soul to you and you added more tape and stabbed me with a knife..
please tell me the truth. please stop killing me inside every time you lie to me. I'm not a fucking idiot nor am i a stranger to this bullshit...
i love you so fucking much please stop this is killing me I need you


----------



## woj

My dick wouldn't get hard because I'm on benzos. It's not you sweet pretty thing. You don't even know what benzos are. Don't even know what weed is.


----------



## woj

I'm sorry, but I can't take anyone seriously who listens to Eminem... Who does that?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I knew you would invite your lil' granddaughter over here to stay and she would get on your nerves so much, you'd end up yelling at her. She doesn't listen and all you're doing is arguing with her. I don't even want to say "I told you so." I'm staying out of it and keeping my peace. Maybe a part of you likes to be aggravated by other people's children. I don't get it one bit.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

It's over for good if you diss the real Slim Shady again.....btw, don't blame it on the benzos, blame it on the boogie


----------



## woj

Eminem? really? really though? lol


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

There's no denying Eminem's talent, but there will always be naysayers. He's from my hometown. 8 mile is one of the areas I used to live, it was fun to watch that movie.


----------



## Cogari

I haven't quite hit rock bottom, and I won't be as much of a mess as I was. But I'm hitting bottom in a different way. I really don't care about anything to do with this place. I don't care about what I hear, or your condescending bitching, or even the reasons why we're in this godforsaken shithole. I'm leaving here without talking about it in a few months. And I'm worried that I have no direction at all and will crash if I keep up this mindset. But I've settled things in my own heart, and if I'm happy with myself then what you think or anyone else does is irrelevant. I wonder what you really think of me, and I'd like to know. But the thought doesn't worry me any more. You didn't know me, and I'll forget all about you if that's what's required. I wouldn't even talk like this if I knew you'd respond. You aren't really worth the stress.


----------



## Thou

Run away with me.


----------



## Tubbs

Happy birthday baby girl, hope you're doing better than me.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Ok, why does she even want to "visit" when she knows you have a girlfriend and you told her the roommate she used to date is seeing someone new? What kind of girl would want to "visit" guys who are obviously coupled up? I already know she would be with you if you weren't with me. I don't trust the bitch. I'm done acting like the jealous girlfriend though.


----------



## Noodle

Life is like a box of Choco lates.


----------



## zephyr

I really wish you would just officially tell me about the latest PET scan results.


I know you're dying.


Theres a few options that will buy you more time but it seems you're just accepting it .


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

We are so not going to a pub on Saint Patty's day. Yes, it's too bad I have to worry about what type of crowd I'm in, but that's life right now. Racist assholes still exist.


----------



## mrsnowygrainius

i can't believe I'm guna say this but i love you i wanna be with you always nd i want you to be pregnant guess we will find out soon... 

i hope i can tell you how i really feel and you will stay


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I miss you wolf boy


----------



## Trajal

You think you're safe right now.  You think you got away with it and everything will be forgotten, all will be well.  You hide as much as you can, deleting details of where you're living from Facebook, refusing to name that bastard you're with.  You think you're safe because of the vows we both took.  But you broke them,  and you, nor he, nor your families will ever be safe again as long as I draw breath.  

Sleep tight.


----------



## Erikmen

Grateful for having been reminded of important things I should pay attention to. Admiration for who you are and for what you stand for gives strength and intentions, interest in keep following my path. How can I ever thank you for what you do.


----------



## Trajal

I'm slightly creeped out by the fact that we sometimes seem to stalk one another's posts, even though I know that's not how it is, heh. But I'm heartened by the fact that we have a strong tendency to share similar opinions.  I'm not actually hitting on you, well I don't think I am, but I really like the things you say and you seem to share many thoughts on the same wavelength.  I wish there was some way we could just get to chat more because I really enjoy what you write and think you seem to like what I come up with too.  Don't have anyone in my life like that, so yeah, wish we could chat.


----------



## chompy

Every time I delete you, you add me back which messes with my head cuz we end up never meeting up. So I finally blocked you. I'm finally over you.


----------



## Erikmen

Yes I miss him to, you can say that. You don't have to be so silent about it.


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

I love you & always have but I get less hassle from the heroin than you give me.


----------



## cannablissss

You will literally fuck anything that breathes. Enough said.


----------



## Asclepius

You're going to hate me for saying what Ive to say but if one of your kids has a better life, I dont give a shit about what you think. I know its not your fault - but if I plant a seed of change at least, for your child - thats all that matters. Youve had a hard life, and kept it to yourself . I would never blame you.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

A break up is hard and I lost my best friend. I know you want to be in touch at least once a week. How can I keep talking to you when I know that technically you're free to be with someone else?

I just want you to focus on AA meetings and be your best self. I couldn't stay with you and enable you. No regrets. Just lessons learned. Thanks for making me feel alive again while it lasted.


----------



## losangeles1993

dont go


----------



## zephyr

Buy toilet paper.


----------



## Cheshire_Kat

W B Zeph, 

On Topic ...

I would say I actually like you Zeph ...

But not in real life 
'cause then I'd be lame arse cunt...



Oh the Irony ...


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

The flowers are gorgeous and my favorite color. You caught me off guard today.


----------



## assclass

i know your my step sister, but your one of the few people I can talk to and be honest with and almost sorta trust more than i can throw you.  but can you please be my friend and hook me up with some girl!  please!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kleinerkiffer

It's been exactly one years since you broke up with me and I still miss you, your smile, your eyes, your smell, everything really. But on the other hand I'm glad we broke up, it was kind of a kick in my ass that helped me change. I'm not the depressed anxious misantroph I used to be, I'm much more social, I have new friends, I'm going out having fun, the therapy is going well, I passed all my exams and in a few weeks I'll start with my bachelor's thesis. Life is going pretty well, but I really wish I could share it with you. 
I started taking drugs again, mostly ketamine, but everything is under control and I've been single the whole year and haven't hooked up with anyone as I'm still not over you. I still think that we could work things out, but I guess you're either too afraid or you just really don't love me anymore.
I asked K about you a few weeks ago and she told me that you started uni, but are going to fail most of your exams and you're partying too much. I just really hope that you're doing well and that one day you want to see me again, there's so much I want to tell you. 
Right now I just want to go to your house, hug and kiss you and just talk.
I miss you


----------



## cannablissss

You looked me in the eyes and told me you couldn't promise me that you won't talk to another woman in a romantic way. 16 months and it's proven to be so difficult for you to be loyal. Why am I still here? What are we actually accomplishing together?


----------



## zephyr

You licked your cat. Who does that?


----------



## Noodle

My game is stronger than yours, boss...


----------



## tennant90

Yeah. I'm sorry man. Really sorry. You were the best guy I worked with and I fucked it up. You were fun, polite, and patient. Obviously been through a bit yourself and felt I couldn't get to know you better because of the barriers if work.  I had my own stuff going on and felt because my job wasn't challenging enough I could come in hungover and not care too much. I mean, I did care and I do feel guilt. Lots of guilt actually.  I left you in a shit position because i was careless and didn't want to confront my mistake and letting you down was the worst feeling. Mostly because I looked up to you. I don't normally look up to people either.  But my mistakes cut deep and I beat myself up even though I knew it would be OK.  Failure for nr is personal. I'm sorry man. Hope we can have a pint somewhere in the future.


----------



## tennant90

So I mean, we haven't spoken a while. If I had to be honest, I still think about fucking you because tbf, it was the nicest part of being with each other. I like our talks but you wanted them more than we could create them. But the thing is, you never got to understand my mind. You rushed me and forced your way under my layers. Sure,  you broke through and saw what was under neath.  You were strong enough to get through. You were the first to see such insecurity and sadness. But what you didn't see when digging was the fragility of my soul.  I don't think you understood.  To get things you would demand. From what I've learnt, you can't rush or force anything despite how broken or open you are. Things happen best when left to its own devices. 
Still, I loved you and still think about you.  I don't know what you're doing now but I feel you will be happy with someone, get that good job n be pretty stable. I believed in you and enjoyed following your life and achievements when together. It's nice to see someone grow.  
Hope all is well. Ps I still can't find a better ass  than yours. Xx


----------



## Erikmen

It’s not all me. And yet you are so honest..
You can’t simply choose to selectively shut the problem you want to avoid discussing-


----------



## Michael_25

"I wanna fuck you in the ass."

And: "Shave your pussy, girl."


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You said something last night that showed me exactly who you are. There were reasons I've had my doubts and a reason I put space between us to try to get some clarity. What you said is something that will never ever make me give you another chance. I am not desperate for a man. I won't put up with just anything so I won't be alone. It's quite clear you don't deserve me. It's all good though. I'm not angry or bitter. Thank You God for showing me exactly who I was dealing with and closing that door for good. Bigger and better opportunities are on the way. 

I don't even want a relationship. It's a distraction and a waste of time. Now I'm free to pursue my dreams and focus on my purpose.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Life is full of surprises. I always had it in my head that I was barren or that my womb was too full of pharmaceuticals to even sustain a life. Well, now we know what's up and you've been incredibly supportive during the hardest thing we've both had to face. You've been amazing and I'm blessed to have someone like you right now. I can only look at it as something I will go through to make me stronger so I'm able to encourage other women going through the same thing. I can't be a parent, not now. It wouldn't be fair to a child.


----------



## Asclepius

Fuck you you sociopathic bitch; you destroyed my chances of living a normal life.


----------



## Asclepius

But I will defy it/you ?


----------



## Asclepius

Any angst or issues I have with you; I willl telll you - why would you doubt that I dont have youre back when Im honest with you to your face. This is why im honest with you - I will never let you down on front of others. im sorry you doubt that I will.


It will never happen.


----------



## Larimar

Your business is not working you need to get a real job, I will not ask my parents for money anymore .


----------



## Tubbs

Be glad I'm not the man I was years ago, now fuck off or things might change.


----------



## D's

I wish that you would stop trying to contact me. I have moved on. I am atleast a couple hundred of miles away, so why even bother trying.


----------



## zephyr

Lets just sell it. Im over it.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You didn't know if we were going to get back together and you loved me unconditionally anyway. We weren't ready to have a child yet, but out of a difficult situation, we are closer than ever now and much stronger. I love you.


----------



## CosmicG

I know, and it's okay


----------



## simco

Are you OK?  You don't seem OK, but I'm not really invited to ask any more.


----------



## Asclepius

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You didn't know if we were going to get back together and you loved me unconditionally anyway. We weren't ready to have a child yet, but out of a difficult situation, we are closer than ever now and much stronger. I love you.



Hope you're ok, chicka?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Asclepius said:


> Hope you're ok, chicka?



Awww, thanks for asking! It was the scariest situation of my whole life, but everything worked out for the best.


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

If only you knew.....


----------



## 6am-64-14m

*No Chance Of This Happening, But....*

I have been in love with you since we were 12 tears old (you know this). Over the years we grew to friends and even lived together a couple times. We "caught" each other in compromising (nude/semi-nude) positions a few times and even gave each other some pretty intimate back-rubs.

*NSFW*: 



I want to taste every inch of your body and then fuck you silly.


----------



## Asclepius

I won't give you what you want but what you need. Im greatful you opened-up. I need things spelt-out, I don't second-guess things.


----------



## Asclepius

If I could have traded places with you, I would.

You deserved so much longer.

I miss you. Your presence


----------



## Tubbs

^ I know that feeling well...

You look so sick... I wish you would get clean, I wish I'd never brought you back to that shit.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I'm not going to blow up our relationship because I enjoy what we have now, but I have been warning you about the company you keep. You will be hanging out with your coworkers more in the future. They drink and do drugs. You told me how some of them are married, but have a 20 year old on the side they are seeing. I warn you and you justify it by saying "They're not bad guys." No, they're not bad guys, but they are a bad influence.

If you keep hanging around morally corrupt men who cheat on their wife, then you will become like them. I've been getting hints that you can't wait to hang out with them and party, drink, etc. You're too old for that, time to grow up! Obviously that party lifestyle is what got you in trouble in the first place. I'm going with the flow, but if you start going wild and acting like a frat boy, I'm done. I deserve much more than that and I'm not going to keep wasting my time. 

Oh and you can say "I want to marry you." until you're blue in the face, it doesn't mean anything. You could be just stringing me along until you think you find someone better. I'm not a fool, but if you don't know by now, you'll find out soon enough.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I forgive you for the mistake you made tonight. God's mercy is bigger than our mistakes. I showed you the same mercy. Just don't do it again. You have too much going for you and the world needs what you have to offer. Don't throw it all away. I forgive you. Forgive yourself.


----------



## weekend addiction

Your attacking me is not going to get you anywhere. Evwntually Im gonna snap and everything will fall apart. Or you could juat be chill like the old days.


----------



## Asclepius

You know what   - I am so lucky to have you there. You listen to my being, validate my presence by just being there with me; listening to my

 grievances ( or a least pretending to hear). IF it werent for you , I would be insane. Thank you for being there; present with me; being a friend; there is noone as kind, in the way that you are. I love you.


* I realise I have kind of quoted the _Golden Girls_ theme tune.
I also will let this person know; as have over and over, but cant atm because of proximity.


----------



## Noodle

I love you more than I understand.  I know I've told you this many times.

Please trust that there are things I can not burden you with during this fragile time in our relationship.

One day I will be able to tell you more about the nature of my attachments.


----------



## D's

Please lose my number.


----------



## Ketamania

I love you and I can only hope that you'd love me back.


----------



## tathra

everything about this is unusual - why can't i get you out of my head?


----------



## Tubbs

You saved my life... and most days I wish you hadn't...


----------



## Asclepius

I am an idiot for not responding to that self defeating post of yours. You have been rendered and retired to invisibility because society is a cunt and I'm so sorry for not seeing that. I always held you in high esteem. It is hard to understand that you are so under - I love you to bits. I am afraid of interjecting as I know you don't trust anyone but I want you to be built back to the awesome person that made me feel so good in being your friend. Jesus, you deserve so much, have you no idea of what a lovely person you are. My heart breaks to think that you don't realise that - it's complete bullshit not to reap all that you've given. Fuck. ?


----------



## D's

I left facebook because of the shit you were posting about losing both of you sons, yeah i am still here and alive, i just want to be self sufficient to the point where i dont have to relie on you.


----------



## zephyr

I love you despitw tour obvious perfection. Come home im gonna tell u i hate u


----------



## chompy

You raised my spirits and dashed them quite expertly. Back to drinking myself to sleep.


----------



## Tubbs

I keep hoping this is a nightmare... that one day I'll wake up out of this hell and see your beautiful face next to mine...


----------



## Boupstarnm

Can I pull my prick out and stick my tongue in your mouth without the authorities being involved?


----------



## cduggles

Sorry mods, I just want a little space between my post and ^


----------



## JackiePeyton

You may not be what you used to be, but for what you are it's damn good


----------



## cduggles

I miss you so much. I'm so sorry. Your last moments must have been so empty, because you couldn't find anything to hold onto. 

You had everything that everyone thinks they want, and you had it all in spades. But you still left. 

I'm sorry for all the times I failed to recognize the pain inside you and I'm sorry you felt so alone. I'm sorry you couldn't find someone who loved you for all the things about you that matter.

We'll always have our perfect day and one day we'll be back in the Oak Room and we'll walk the city again in the sun. Stay with me
as I with you.


----------



## Boupstarnm

Stalking your profile today. Saw that you moved back to the east coast.

We both living the dream.

Fuck you look fine in those dresses. Elegant ass.


----------



## Asclepius

Think about you often. You said I gave you the best times you ever experienced - well I had facilitated our drug-induced experience but I hid my brokenness and could never find a way to explain the pain I was trying to escape in myself; without losing face, so I said nothing but the reality was, the feeling was mutual but I was scared of dragging you in to my vortex of misery and the distance I kept/mystery was that I felt so broken and I could not share that with you at that time - you were too young and immature to understand. 


I was so grateful to have those good times with you; I wish I could have been more authentic but I had a lot of shit to work through.


I hope you're doing ok and found people who treat you beautifully and you are finding all the things that you need ( or are at least in the process).

I'm a dick for ignoring you ( im insecure about the way I was, hope you infered this or even if not; you can just disregard any negativity and move on; no doubt you have and youre a this is an inspiration to me; you were always lighter and greatful that I learnt that from you)- but I feel so much that I cannot express to you because you probably dont even realise the gravity fo the situation I was stuck in ( through no fault of my own); while we were together and its too complex to tell without sounding mad. So, Ive accepted that, a long time ago. Im okay with being vilified, if it makes the situation seem palpable  - Ill look after myself, this is life, Im pretty much an expert at handling being misunderstood and it is all good, resilience is my reward and life has brought me good things from it, so it must be the right path.

I never forget you and your lovelyness - any antagonism came from the frustration that I couldnt connect with you, on your level and wanted to shield you from my heaviness.

Im so sorry. I would love if you understood that any issues of mine, were genuinely outside of my control but I did try to shield you from the shit I carried. I do feel guilty though but thats mine to handle and forgive, eh.

Nevertheless, I hope you are well. No doubt you are. Look forward to a chat sometime; where we can both laugh, comfortably and free of the past.


----------



## Asclepius

I'm finding your manipulation very entertaining. You're running in circles around yourself and want to victimise another or, yourself  - II will never bite the bait; I told you, but you didnt listen - more fool you. I hope you get out of your own bullshit and stop looking to parasite on others - it's a fools game.


----------



## garnet888

You are so fake, old hag.


----------



## Ketamania

I used to rely on you to get me through this forsaken place. For four years you tricked me, and used me for personal gains. You worked in the shadows; Dr. Jekyll, I was so unaware of your Hyde. Now when I need you the most you are gone.

You had always been a role model, I would never expect you to do this to me. I feel horrible for your family because of the trauma you are putting them through. I honestly do not know how your wife has not divorced you yet.

You had a legacy ahead of you, a business to inherit. You claimed to be Godly, but you have fallen from grace - exiled. Never to return to the former glory and respect you were. You caused your mother to greive more than the death of her father and loss of her multi-million company combined.

It is going to be hard adjusting without you. I guess I am going to have to step up my game without you. 

Fuck you BY. 

Sincerely, 
AM


----------



## Tubbs

I wish we could've had normal, a house a fence... happy kids, and a loving relationship... but you know as well as i, people like us don't get normal... it was doomed from the start.


----------



## chompy

You was my cinnamon apple. My rose. My baby.and you left me for some dumbass nukka???? Hmmmmhhhhhpppph????


----------



## cduggles

I miss you. I know you're going through so much and that I'm being selfish. 
I don't care. 

You won't see this because you... are busy. 

Just contact me because I'm stubborn and you're usually slightly less so.


----------



## Tubbs

You say you want what's best for me, yet you try to control every aspect of my life... you're doing exactly what drove me away the first time, you're pushing me back towards the drugs and the life I used to live... you say I look so much happier when truly I've never been more dead inside... I don't care what happens anymore, all you're doing is making it easier to let go.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

"Close yer legs luv, yer meat smells..."





"But it keeps the flies off me chips"



https://youtu.be/3Yw4OmQkuho


----------



## Asclepius

cduggles said:


> I miss you so much. I'm so sorry. Your last moments must have been so empty, because you couldn't find anything to hold onto.
> 
> You had everything that everyone thinks they want, and you had it all in spades. But you still left.
> 
> I'm sorry for all the times I failed to recognize the pain inside you and I'm sorry you felt so alone. I'm sorry you couldn't find someone who loved you for all the things about you that matter.
> 
> We'll always have our perfect day and one day we'll be back in the Oak Room and we'll walk the city again in the sun. Stay with me
> as I with you.





---------------------------

I've so much to do and im going to push you aside. I cant connect with you on any but a superficial layer  wont write it off but its pointless in the grand scheme of things - you need to grow up, man - your judgement is infantile, self-serving and one of the reasons you will repel whats good for you.
I like you and ill do my best to be there to be some comfort when you get more falls but wont be spending valuable energy in a vacume chamber, am afraid.


----------



## zephyr

I have a bad feeling the history will be repeating and that will happen over my dead body.


----------



## Asclepius

AS long as I live and breathe, I will antagonise the thing that thwarted you to live and breathe, That is a promise.


----------



## BeachBum4u

F.U.B.A.R. said:


> "Close yer legs luv, yer meat smells..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "But it keeps the flies off me chips"
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/3Yw4OmQkuho



For some reason that really cracked me up!  Kind of reminded me of some Monty Phython, back in the day.  Thanks for the laugh mate!


----------



## zephyr

Talking openly really is hard isn't it?


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

zephyr said:


> Talking openly really is hard isn't it?



Yes.


----------



## soundsystem00

I think your sister is a total bitch and is just cutting for you because she secretly spends you and your familys money on heroin.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

We've had a rough time lately, so I'm really happy we had such a fun, romantic weekend to reconnect. We really needed it. I'm glad we work things out and don't give up on one another. I think this is what a real relationship is supposed to be like. hehe


----------



## Erikmen

I do have a problem to share some of my feelings and I discovered I can be so hurtful sometimes. I am deeply sad and in a constant search for assurances that life can’t give me. I suppose I finally came to understand what is to live in the present moment and prioritize what’s important in life.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

We had such a perfect time together, then you ruined it yesterday. You need to grow up and stop trying to impress coworkers and "fit in"
with them, it's a major turn off. Obviously, you were trying to impress that homewrecker you work with by smoking weed with her. Get a brain of your own. You don't even smoke weed usually. Then you tried to backpedal and say it wasn't just with her, it was with other coworkers too. You mentioned her for some reason though, either trying to make me jealous or trying to make me think you're cool for smoking with her. I just think you're an idiot.

I know I'm done now because I will not allow my heart to get weak and take you back. You are not to be trusted. Things go so well with us, then you sabotage it. Maybe one day you'll grow up, but I'm done with you either way.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Today, you keep texting "Love you with all my heart. Miss you." What hurts the most is I still love you. 
You're the only guy I ever got pregnant by, but with more and more clarity, I thank God we didn't go through with it. No kid deserves this kind of life.


----------



## tokezu

It's been years and I still can't stop thinking about you and what could have been. I hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

If I keep pushing you away, you'll actually go and be with someone else. I don't want that. I just wanted you to see how much you hurt me. I guess I was scared you're starting to be into someone else. What we have is unlike anything I've ever felt. You feel exactly the same. 

Relationships are a pain in the arse. This one keeps pulling me in.


----------



## w01fg4ng

They don't need to know if they'd rather assume.


----------



## cduggles

We are friends... jetzt und fur immer.  

(umlaut not included ? because it looks like this)


----------



## Noodle

Your patience is appreciated.  I love you more than I knew I could love another.

It just happened, which is how I always imagined it would be..


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Stop taking my good nature for granted


----------



## cduggles

I wish you could be here again. I hope you realize how much I care. I am your friend and I know things are difficult. Please don't stop reaching out. I'm here.


----------



## Boupstarnm

I look forward to seeing you at ______ festival.

P.S. sorry about the motel room


----------



## tathra

i need to stop taking to you, because the more i do, the more i want to be with you


----------



## Ketamania

I do not think you are aware how much you mean to me


----------



## Buspersons Holiday

When I just texted 'Cool' in response to morning child arrangements, I actually meant 'Cunt'


----------



## Erikmen

I hope you realize that you are important to me, you have always been each other’s half. But hopefully you’ll understand that being with my family now is what gives strength to keep moving. But sharing the good and not so good feelings I am going through is gold right now.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Buspersons Holiday said:


> When I just texted 'Cool' in response to morning child arrangements, I actually meant 'Cunt'



Brilliant!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I didn't mean what i said to you. I actually really miss you.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

I want to fuck your best mate up the arse...


----------



## quiet roar

I want to fuck most women I meet. 

Actually, I think I have mentioned that to her before.

Never mind, carry on.


----------



## cduggles

Look, sorry I just found out I messed up your life over seven years ago inadvertently , but right now is not the time to mess with me. Okay? Maybe you should have told me something say...during the last almost eight years?


----------



## zephyr

Why can't you ask me out?


----------



## CfZrx

f.u.b.a.r. said:


> i want to fuck your best mate up the arse...


lmao   Ok, on topic : "You methadone taker! Rug-Puller X 2!!!"


----------



## Asclepius

I wish I knew more languages just so I could easily tell you to, 'fuck off', more often... and your pretentious ego would feel adequately, stroked.

I drink because the content you bring is boring and meaningless, you just parrot nonsense you have viewed on YT.( get a fucking life and perspective you stupid-ass-moron ffs)

... you're superiority complex means that you cant let anyone challenge you in rational debate. Fuck that noise, if you want to be a stagnant, lazy immature fool, stroking your ego; thats your business but you picked the wrong person to engage with - I can only kow-tow to idiocy for so long.8)

Yep. It's done, gone.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You're too thick to understand I could never ever go back to you. I got fed up with you drinking and talking down to me any kind of way. Then you got addicted to kratom at work and took it out on me when you went through withdrawals this weekend. I didn't tell you I was leaving Monday night because you were drunk, going through withdrawals and angry. It was best to sneak out and be safe.

I get home only to hear you yelling and calling me racial slurs on my voicemail. All that rage in your voice only confirmed that leaving without letting you know was the right move. I'm just glad it's over for good. No more back and forth in my mind trying to figure out if we should be together or not. Done. You're insane to think you'll ever "win me back." All of your apologies and "I love yous" mean nothing at all. I really wish I could warn any future girl you try to date that you're a racist prick when you get angry/drunk enough. You better hope you don't wind back up in jail. You're not my problem anymore. Moving on.


----------



## Specified

I wish I could jizz all over your face and watch you lick that filthy shit up like the slime bucket you are.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Even my therapist couldn't believe you stooped so low. You're blocked and stop calling me when you're over your mom's house sounding all sad. Did you tell your parents you called me the n word? Bet you didn't. Just go away. Glad that door is closed now and looking forward to new opportunities. You showed your true character and I don't care that you miss me. You made your bed, now lie in it.


----------



## Asclepius

Keep it comin'. I'm learning more about how now to be 'stupid' every day. Apt Pupil; Good teacher. Ty.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Well, my ex taught me to never compromise and wait for someone who believes in God like I do. That's the best path for my life. I'm not even mad anymore. That door was closed for a reason because it wasn't the best life God has planned for me. So good riddance. Thank You for weeding out the wrong people so the right people can come along.


----------



## w01fg4ng

I underestimated your loyalty.


----------



## yompf

My roommate is cheating on you .
 He had 3 girls over this week and told me to be careful not to say anything in front of them .Also he had a girl come over literally a few hours after you left....  Sorry . He's a dirtbag for this. You can do better , I just wanted you to know. 
     Now promise you won't tell him I told you ? Because I'm pretty sure he will kick me out...


----------



## Asclepius

You are really lovely. I'm so lucky to have met you - it's rare and your kindness and ways are the kind of currency that can not be counted - just infinitely, lovely with devilment sandwiched in-between. You're a treasure.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I'm lonely without you.


----------



## Asclepius

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Even my therapist couldn't believe you stooped so low. You're blocked and stop calling me when you're over your mom's house sounding all sad. Did you tell your parents you called me the n word? Bet you didn't. Just go away. Glad that door is closed now and looking forward to new opportunities. You showed your true character and I don't care that you miss me. You made your bed, now lie in it.



Cant express myself more eloquently than, fuck that giant useless, cunt. 
You make yourself better than that, much better- you are.


----------



## Tubbs

Congrats sis, he looks like a good guy. I'm glad to see you happy.


----------



## JK25

Dear ex-best friend from last year.  You hurt me more than any relationship (sexual of friends) have ever done by fading from my life and cutting me out of yours.  I have not gotten over it, I loved you like a brother and you just stopped giving me your attention and the only thing I value from anybody is time.

Fuck you Mr. C.S. you fucking piece of poor train track alcoholic-father and absent mother complex heroin junkie street trash mother's bloody siphilistic cunt piece of shit that you really are.  Spike and die so I may see your Facebook profile withour flinching and having all the good memories flood back fuck you you fucking cunt sucking piss stain on God's earth.

I still love you and always will, I hope your happy and make the best of everything, your friends will never know how privileged they are to just be in your company as you have changed my life FOREVER.  

As they say, you either make a friend for life or a lesson for life, I hold back all emotions now until I can truly show them to those that come close to me.  You have changed the way I view ALL relationships and also taught me to value what you have.  If it comes let it, if it goes let it.


----------



## D's

I've not spoke with you since February, after my brothers funeral I felt some type of way. You tried calling me at my work a few times up until the last which was a few months back.
Not really sure what to say, I'm still pretty upset that you waited so long to tell me that one of my friends had passed away due to an OD. I mean, that's kind of fucked up, still having a hard time trying to forgive you for that.
I don't really have any urges, or wants to try and reach out to you, I personally think I am okay being estranged from you.
The feeling of you being my mother died inside me when Alex died.
It is your birthday this week(i think), and hope you have a good birthday, glad I'm not around to fuck it up. Maybe someday, we will be able to rebuild, then again, not really on my list of things I want to do.
Guess this is the end.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Asclepius said:


> Cant express myself more eloquently than, fuck that giant useless, cunt.
> You make yourself better than that, much better- you are.



*HUGS* Thank you. I'm just glad it's over. A few weeks ago, he came by with flowers. He wanted to get back together or at least remain friends. I told him it's best to let go and move on. He kept trying to make me feel guilty for wanting to move on and take care of myself. I blocked his number again after that and his folks number too so he can't reach me at all.

Those emotionally abusive/manipulative types are really skilled at preying on those who are caring individuals. He constantly bombarded me with "I love you" to sucker me back in and guilt-trips. If anything, it teaches you the red flags to look out for. Toxic relationships are draining.
Yes, we deserve much better.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

"Love Bombing", who even knew this was a thing?! 

http://uk.businessinsider.com/what-is-love-bombing-2017-7

https://thoughtcatalog.com/shahida-...ne-the-addictive-cycle-of-narcissistic-abuse/

Women, be careful out here. When you notice a guy is becoming more emotionally abusive, RUN! 

I've read too many horror stories about women who end up married to these types and have a baby with them, now they're stuck. The emotional abuse more than likely turns to physical abuse. Get out while you can, especially if he's an alcoholic. Don't try to stick around and hope he changes his ways, usually he won't until you get completely out of the situation and force him to change. If you stick around, you'll be an enabler and putting yourself (or your children if you have them) in more danger. 

The best decision was not having a child with that person. He also tried to make me feel guilty about that too at the very end which was cruel. It didn't work though, it only confirmed it was the right choice. 

Anyway, be good to yourselves.


----------



## Asclepius

CoastTwoCoast said:


> *HUGS* Thank you. I'm just glad it's over. A few weeks ago, he came by with flowers. He wanted to get back together or at least remain friends. I told him it's best to let go and move on. He kept trying to make me feel guilty for wanting to move on and take care of myself. I blocked his number again after that and his folks number too so he can't reach me at all.
> 
> Those emotionally abusive/manipulative types are really skilled at preying on those who are caring individuals. He constantly bombarded me with "I love you" to sucker me back in and guilt-trips. If anything, it teaches you the red flags to look out for. Toxic relationships are draining.
> Yes, we deserve much better.



Manipulative people will prey on anything they deem as weakness; if you're compassionate; caring - they see it as a weaak spot ( its hard to swallow but its a fact). They prey on anyone strong of personality, or wounded; once they're open-minded - anything is fair game - people like this are cunts lol - decent people( damaged or not, will want to repair things - if it is worth repairing; in friendship; and the spiritual link is worth it; thy're has to be solid and effortful proof on the part of the other ( wiht most its only trite posturing so, I wounldn't hold out and you can do FAR better!)then fine ( this can only happen with strict boundaries) - parasites on the other hand arent worth your breath - run like the dickens from them - pointless endeavours! 
 If he is making you feel guilty - best cure is tell him to, 'fuck off'  - no point in buying into manipulation - fools do that; make you feel guilty for their ineptitude.  What an idiot - seriously, get yourself someone real - be real, have your standards ( just keep your faith close to your chest - because many guys will prey  on that ( Awful, I know but its a fact ) so,...again, you deserve better my love.


----------



## Asclepius

^Apologies for type O's, above,- multi -typing!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Asclepius said:


> Manipulative people will prey on anything they deem as weakness; if you're compassionate; caring - they see it as a weaak spot ( its hard to swallow but its a fact). They prey on anyone strong of personality, or wounded; once they're open-minded - anything is fair game - people like this are cunts lol - decent people( damaged or not, will want to repair things - if it is worth repairing; in friendship; and the spiritual link is worth it; thy're has to be solid and effortful proof on the part of the other ( wiht most its only trite posturing so, I wounldn't hold out and you can do FAR better!)then fine ( this can only happen with strict boundaries) - parasites on the other hand arent worth your breath - run like the dickens from them - pointless endeavours!
> If he is making you feel guilty - best cure is tell him to, 'fuck off'  - no point in buying into manipulation - fools do that; make you feel guilty for their ineptitude.  What an idiot - seriously, get yourself someone real - be real, have your standards ( just keep your faith close to your chest - because many guys will prey  on that ( Awful, I know but its a fact ) so,...again, you deserve better my love.



People like that are cunts indeed! haha 

Funny how you mentioned they will also prey on your faith because that happened too. He brought up the Christian thing and acted like I was supposed to forgive him and take him back. I forgive him, but no way I was going back. 

Everything you said is right. It's good to have this opportunity to learn and grow from this experience. It will make me stronger and I'm glad it's behind me now. Relationships are the last thing on my mind these days. 

You're the best! I really appreciate you.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

With the lights out, it's less dangerous.


----------



## Noodle

So, it took me a few short minutes of checking digital time stamps to realize I was right to not trust you.

It's a shame you couldn't be honest with yourself, let alone me.

*shrug*


----------



## Asclepius

CoastTwoCoast said:


> People like that are cunts indeed! haha
> 
> Funny how you mentioned they will also prey on your faith because that happened too. He brought up the Christian thing and acted like I was supposed to forgive him and take him back. I forgive him, but no way I was going back.
> 
> Everything you said is right. It's good to have this opportunity to learn and grow from this experience. It will make me stronger and I'm glad it's behind me now. Relationships are the last thing on my mind these days.
> 
> You're the best! I really appreciate you.



Pardon my profanity - I like to thing of it as enthusiastic assertiveness! 

Well fuck it, ya know; if some so-called partner disrespects you - it's time-to-end -it. 

Take time-out but don't rule other people out - just take your time. 

Ethics and faith are usually overlapping things. As far as I'm concerned, if your ethics are tied-up in your faith and someone uses that to combat you and not rationally question you - well that's innapropriate. If, your partner uses that to denegrate you - then they are a giant cunt - any decent man would be able to express his grieveances and leave with respect to himself; if there were discrepencies between your value systems as a couple, imo. IF anyone bullies you; fuck 'em. thats a weak game (obviously) people can have opposing views on faith based topics and NOT resort to shitty behaviour). My best to you darlin'.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Asclepius said:


> Pardon my profanity - I like to thing of it as enthusiastic assertiveness!
> 
> Well fuck it, ya know; if some so-called partner disrespects you - it's time-to-end -it.
> 
> Take time-out but don't rule other people out - just take your time.
> 
> Ethics and faith are usually overlapping things. As far as I'm concerned, if your ethics are tied-up in your faith and someone uses that to combat you and not rationally question you - well that's innapropriate. If, your partner uses that to denegrate you - then they are a giant cunt - any decent man would be able to express his grieveances and leave with respect to himself; if there were discrepencies between your value systems as a couple, imo. IF anyone bullies you; fuck 'em. thats a weak game (obviously) people can have opposing views on faith based topics and NOT resort to shitty behaviour). My best to you darlin'.



Well, I knew he wasn't exactly spiritual in the first place. He wasn't a believer, but he wasn't against my faith either (Or at least he didn't speak openly negatively about it to me). It didn't stop me from loving him. There was a reason this happened. Maybe I was called to help him get to where he is now and he did give me hope in the beginning. It was just time for that door to finally close in order for better opportunities to show up in my future. 

What I ultimately learned is that If one person is constantly seeking Jesus and the other is not, you are not compatible as a couple. Both people need to be on the same page. You can't keep building someone else up spiritually all the time and giving them strength. You need encouragement too. You need someone to remind you of God's promises and help to keep your faith stirred up in your time of need as well. That was missing from the relationship. It's all a lesson learned. I know what to look for next time and what not to settle for.

It was just at the very end, when he brought up Christianity, I knew it wasn't genuine, it was only to make me feel guilt like I should forgive him for anything and take him back. It was another form of manipulation basically. I saw right through it. Not trying to turn this into a religious debate. I don't even consider myself religious anyway. 
It can go for anything major a couple may disagree on. Like if one person wants kids/marriage and the other never does, that's obviously not going to work either. 

I want the best for you too!! You're an incredible person with a beautiful spirit. Who couldn't adore you? 

(Message me anytime if you want to continue talking)


----------



## zephyr

I wish you were dead .


----------



## Asclepius

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Well, I knew he wasn't exactly spiritual in the first place. He wasn't a believer, but he wasn't against my faith either (Or at least he didn't speak openly negatively about it to me). It didn't stop me from loving him. There was a reason this happened. Maybe I was called to help him get to where he is now and he did give me hope in the beginning. It was just time for that door to finally close in order for better opportunities to show up in my future.
> 
> What I ultimately learned is that If one person is constantly seeking Jesus and the other is not, you are not compatible as a couple. Both people need to be on the same page. You can't keep building someone else up spiritually all the time and giving them strength. You need encouragement too. You need someone to remind you of God's promises and help to keep your faith stirred up in your time of need as well. That was missing from the relationship. It's all a lesson learned. I know what to look for next time and what not to settle for.
> 
> It was just at the very end, when he brought up Christianity, I knew it wasn't genuine, it was only to make me feel guilt like I should forgive him for anything and take him back. It was another form of manipulation basically. I saw right through it. Not trying to turn this into a religious debate. I don't even consider myself religious anyway.
> It can go for anything major a couple may disagree on. Like if one person wants kids/marriage and the other never does, that's obviously not going to work either.
> 
> I want the best for you too!! You're an incredible person with a beautiful spirit. Who couldn't adore you?
> 
> (Message me anytime if you want to continue talking)



Thank you beautiful one; much appreciation. Y know, no matter what anyones religious or spiritual conviction, is - there is a universal code of ethics - if anyone undermines that - fuck 'em...as in we all hav our boundaries - people need respect; if that is lacking then; there is something drastically wrong with humanity, eh?

I admire you and respect your faith ( although i'm not religious) but as far as im concerned, good characters are not apparent by their creed but by their behaviour. I really hope you get someone better - every bad experience teaches us something about our mistakes and moreso, about ourselves - its good to be humble - its easy to blame others, but when you get to dig into the worst of yourself - there is gold there, eh! 

BE good to yourself love, time and wisdom will bring you good things.


----------



## Asclepius

^^Zombies are special.


----------



## sigmond

You were always a coward. However, what is worse is that you're a fraud. You must linger in a near perpetual state of cognitive dissonance. The hypocrisy must overwhelm you. It won't be long until you're unable to tell the truth at all; and it is then, when, you will become an unperson - like me.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I was done, but I know you need me now since you found your brother dead this morning.


----------



## zephyr

^ I'm sorry mate


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

zephyr said:


> ^ I'm sorry mate



Thanks. My ex found his brother dead in bed yesterday morning. It was really hard calling his mom to give my condolences. I'm just trying to be supportive at this time. His brother was very sweet, a quiet introvert. Unfortunately, he got hooked on opiates when this girl introduced him to it. I'm thinking his heart gave out from the abuse. Sad.


----------



## zephyr

Yes.  It's a terrible loss for your ex, it's really great to have support, you dont have to be anything but a kind person in this time for your ex, try to not get drawn in further.  .



This is to my ex.



Dear ex,


You have done my head in.


I might be a scientist by trade, I may have a very long and high steady standing in the field all over the country.

However,  I dont think I could possibly have had IVF with my ex hubby's frozen sperm and not recall this, nor are you that awesome I would go to those lengths to "trap" you.

Face facts.

We had drunken unprotected sex on a number of occasions, guess the pull and pray  method isn't  the infallible birth control hoped when drunk right?


I have no idea what a "cryon" chamber is, have zero ability  to break chain of custody  and my company does not even have a liquid nitrogen license here on my state.

So you are quite frankly the most fucked up piece of shit I have ever had to deal with.


I hope you seriously kill yourself so my daughter doesn't  have to deal with your shit.

Btw you have accidently copied my lawyer in to receiving the emails you are sending to court so thanks for the heads up.

I guess you are not happy that the test has to prove it is you that gets tested and you have no way to get another schmucks sample. 

Ha ha fuck you.


Die cunt die.


----------



## Noodle

You are definitely on a bad path.  Time will tell.

Hopefully you will make good on your word.


----------



## NotQuiteAnonymous

Little Bro: fuck you and yor fucking dxm cold medication "it helps my asthma" fucking bullshit.

It helped your asthma so well you're in jail and have been diagnosed with schizophrenia you intelligent stupid little fuck!!!

And what is with the shit in your room?!?

Why were you stealing things from everyone?

Especially the women in your life?

Why were you hoarding shit and bloodstained papertowels in bags with flavored lubes, food and wrappers, cheap jewelry and clothing that wasn't yours?

And where did you recently found so many phone destroying methheads?  Were they real?

I don't really want answers to these questions because the knife booby trap in your closet indicated you were afraid or ashamed of someone finding these...things

...but I want to slap you for the cold pills...you stupid little shit...fucking chlorpheniramine?  I told you that shit don't metabolize fast. I told you it would rot your brain.

I hope you're okay.

I hope you can make the best of this fucked up situation of your own making.

I wish I could give you a hug and ask you what went so wrong that broke you down into so many pieces.

I want to call, but I don't know who will answer.

No one's bailed you out because for the first time in many years we know where you are and you are safe.

That's fucked man.

Just fucked.

Mom wanted to throw away your gallons of smooth and colorful rocks that probably came from a drainfield and we stopped her.  We know you use them to keep yourself armed and ready for when the alien ship appears again.

I love you little bro.

I'll write you soon.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

Just because you're on your period doesn't mean you can be a right cunt to me and I won't get pissed.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Our time is over for good. You were sent back into my life as a test. Yes, you were sent, but definitely not Heaven sent like I thought in the past. I had to send you right back out of my life. Now that I know your tactics, it was easy to dodge your controlling and manipulative ways. You kept using grief as a way to keep me in chains. You're not sincere at all. You made it more about us than your deceased brother, with all your "love-bombing" as if we were still in a relationship. You wanted me to fall into the old pattern of saying "I love you too." No. This time, I love ME more!
If I were still blinded by your ways and stuck around, you would have only continued to drain me for your emotional support and ego boost. 

Thanks for the life lesson though. I know exactly what to look out for in the future. I will no longer compromise and I am saving myself until marriage.


----------



## Asclepius

^ Boundaries need to be huge - it benefits both parties. Giant kudos to you, on the sober judgement, CTC - I dont want to conflate experience but I've been through a similar situation - unblelievably difficult, hun but unbelievable strength comes from these times. Your good days will come darlin, just you wait and see.


----------



## Asclepius

Cream Gravy? said:


> Just because you're on your period doesn't mean you can be a right cunt to me and I won't get pissed.



Get pissed but it would behoove your situation to make allowance for horomones; in saying that,  that doesnt excuse not being warranted an apology for madness-induced mood-swings - it's all relative, CG  Keep the head straight - even when all around you have lost theirs...etc.


----------



## Asclepius

...I have no map and that freaks me the fuck out. 
Thanks for being understanding - I still want to push you away - im terrible at dealing with these situations and I dont want to be made a fool of, or be 'the asshole' - so feel lost.
I may fuck a good thing up but if there is a good reason not to, at this stage, I think I know whats right for me and what isn't.


----------



## Asclepius

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Thanks. My ex found his brother dead in bed yesterday morning. It was really hard calling his mom to give my condolences. I'm just trying to be supportive at this time. His brother was very sweet, a quiet introvert. Unfortunately, he got hooked on opiates when this girl introduced him to it. I'm thinking his heart gave out from the abuse. Sad.



Very Sad. 

Just keep your boundaries hun; being compassionate doesn't warrant anyone to cross them Your call on the situation. 
You sound like a good friend; go with that - best thing on offer; kindest and most helpful. 
Your situation mirrors mine, in many ways and Ive got a best friend out of it and he me, so,  with effort and self-respect - it's manageable  - you mind yourself


----------



## PearlBoots

I love you, and I'm thankful for you. However, I don't believe you are mature enough just yet. You try your hardest to convince me that 4 years isn't much of an age difference, but the fact that you're only 23 still hold strong. You're mature by certain standards, but when it comes to adulthood issues financially speaking and how you handle stressful situations, I am afraid of ever really starting a future with you. You're arrogant and stubborn, I speak to you with experience and nothing more, but you're to pig-headed to grasp that so I say nothing.


----------



## PearlBoots

And to my ex: we could have been great. Nearly 6 years together wasted by your addiction to video games. It's embarrassing for me to even talk about. I still would be with you. I would run back in a heartbeat if it meant things would return to how they were. And on the other side, I hate you still. I hate you for wasting my time. I hate you for still having an effect on me preventing me from fully loving someone else. I wish you would have just taken care of yourself and me. Shower. Dates. Brush your fucking teeth. Buy some new clothes. It's also going to kill me when you actually do get it together and spend your life with someone else, because I too am selfish.


----------



## Asclepius

You're folly. I want more than that.


----------



## PearlBoots

And to my best friend of 14 years: you're turning into an absolute cunt. You pass judgement on me for not living to your standards of living (wifey, sahm, totally dependent, home body) and then turn around and say you're just jealous and that makes it okay. You tear me down and call out my imperfections, but when I respond with maturity and explain where I'm coming from or even stoop down and point out your flaws, you ignore them or spew even more hatred. You constantly brag about cutting toxic people out of your life, but if you took a hard look in the mirror you'd see it is actually you who is abusive and toxic to nearly everyone around you.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Asclepius said:


> Very Sad.
> Just keep your boundaries hun; being compassionate doesn't warrant anyone to cross them Your call on the situation.
> You sound like a good friend; go with that - best thing on offer; kindest and most helpful.
> Your situation mirrors mine, in many ways and Ive got a best friend out of it and he me, so,  with effort and self-respect - it's manageable  - you mind yourself



This is the same ex I was with over a year and recently broke up with. He's the one I've been talking about the whole time in this thread. I realized he's a manipulative psychopath. He has no respect for boundaries. I told you he brought flowers to my house at the end of last month when we were broken up. I cut him off for good. Then not even a month later, his brother died and I had to be in contact again to give my condolences. He took it too far though and that's why I said this: 



CoastTwoCoast said:


> Our time is over for good. You were sent back into my life as a test. Yes, you were sent, but definitely not Heaven sent like I thought in the past. I had to send you right back out of my life. Now that I know your tactics, it was easy to dodge your controlling and manipulative ways. You kept using grief as a way to keep me in chains. You're not sincere at all. You made it more about us than your deceased brother, with all your "love-bombing" as if we were still in a relationship. You wanted me to fall into the old pattern of saying "I love you too." No. This time, I love ME more!
> If I were still blinded by your ways and stuck around, you would have only continued to drain me for your emotional support and ego boost.
> 
> Thanks for the life lesson though. I know exactly what to look out for in the future. I will no longer compromise and I am saving myself until marriage.



With someone like him, there is no such thing as remaining friends. I tried to be kind when I told him we need to go our own way for a while, that's when he gave me guilt-trips about leaving while he's grieving. He always tries to make me feel sorry for him. It doesn't work anymore. He was only upset he was losing control over me and I see through his BS. He wouldn't let go so I told him to leave me alone and had to block him.

I'm glad you got a best friend out of your situation. That was impossible with my ex.

Oh and I forgot to mention how we were on the phone and he was asking me "Are you seeing someone?" Really? Your brother is dead and that's what you want to focus on? I said "That's none of your business!" 
He was like "I'm not seeing anyone, ask my mom."

Asking his mom would be a joke. I'm sure he told his mom to lie to me about other women he's talking to.  

Anyway, I had to block him and be done with it. Using his brother to make me feel guilty is low. He has friends and family to support him longterm.


----------



## zephyr

I hope you are not talking about me, why would I be worried if you are anyway.

Just tell me straight instead of bei g a mega poo face.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

This isn't all your fault. You've known me for over a decade, but you've never seen me this depressed before. It was easier to push you away instead of keeping you around watching my mental health deteriorate. Remember me how I used to be.


----------



## Asclepius

CoastTwoCoast said:


> This is the same ex I was with over a year and recently broke up with. He's the one I've been talking about the whole time in this thread. I realized he's a manipulative psychopath. He has no respect for boundaries. I told you he brought flowers to my house at the end of last month when we were broken up. I cut him off for good. Then not even a month later, his brother died and I had to be in contact again to give my condolences. He took it too far though and that's why I said this:
> 
> 
> 
> With someone like him, there is no such thing as remaining friends. I tried to be kind when I told him we need to go our own way for a while, that's when he gave me guilt-trips about leaving while he's grieving. He always tries to make me feel sorry for him. It doesn't work anymore. He was only upset he was losing control over me and I see through his BS. He wouldn't let go so I told him to leave me alone and had to block him.
> 
> I'm glad you got a best friend out of your situation. That was impossible with my ex.
> 
> Oh and I forgot to mention how we were on the phone and he was asking me "Are you seeing someone?" Really? Your brother is dead and that's what you want to focus on? I said "That's none of your business!"
> He was like "I'm not seeing anyone, ask my mom."
> 
> Asking his mom would be a joke. I'm sure he told his mom to lie to me about other women he's talking to.
> 
> Anyway, I had to block him and be done with it. Using his brother to make me feel guilty is low. He has friends and family to support him longterm.




I apologise if it appeared like I was conflating my situation with yours. I wasn't - there is no way to compare, nor is that fair, just or rational.

My point was that, in time, in a long process - you will forget about all the pain you are experiencing and be able to get on with your life.
My ex, although I say 'best friend'- I went through a lot; we have nothing in common; he is not someone I want to be with.

By best friend, I mean, its not all roses - its just he is the one person, I had a bond with - a damaged bond. We both are.

He, worse than I( in terms of insight and perspective; I worse than him in terms of other things). In the context of a relationship he could not give me what I needed. After a time, I got the clarity to step back ( not see him as a man but as a human), I stopped taking it personally and saw a broken person; more broken than me ( he needed a comrade and I was that but had to leave it there and walk away from everything he wanted to manipulate).

It took a LOT of shit and anguish but we reconciled. I still think he is a cunt.  But then again, so am I  - but we are different.

Thats the focus on difference ( we bonded in trying to heal our brokenness but  we dont fit, as partners ( there was a deficit that neither could fix) - its that simple. But I love him like family ( granted my family are dysfunctional but lol he is just a product of it, like me)

SO, Im not trying to denounce your hurt or pain or, the injustice you have experienced but what Im saying is, someone needs to step up to the plate and see sense, lead and go the way that leads to sanity. You can not rely on an unreliable person and can not rely on a manipulator ( this behaviour is beneath your commmon sense and better judgement and you need to believe in that). Follow your own path and be true to yourself and those that really have the capacity to genuinely, love you, respect you and want you to grow.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Asclepius said:


> I apologise if it appeared like I was conflating my situation with yours. I wasn't - there is no way to compare, nor is that fair, just or rational.
> 
> My point was that, in time, in a long process - you will forget about all the pain you are experiencing and be able to get on with your life.
> My ex, although I say 'best friend'- I went through a lot; we have nothing in common; he is not someone I want to be with.
> 
> By best friend, I mean, its not all roses - its just he is the one person, I had a bond with - a damaged bond. We both are.
> 
> He, worse than I( in terms of insight and perspective; I worse than him in terms of other things). In the context of a relationship he could not give me what I needed. After a time, I got the clarity to step back ( not see him as a man but as a human), I stopped taking it personally and saw a broken person; more broken than me ( he needed a comrade and I was that but had to leave it there and walk away from everything he wanted to manipulate).
> 
> It took a LOT of shit and anguish but we reconciled. I still think he is a cunt.  But then again, so am I  - but we are different.
> 
> Thats the focus on difference ( we bonded in trying to heal our brokenness but  we dont fit, as partners ( there was a deficit that neither could fix) - its that simple. But I love him like family ( granted my family are dysfunctional but lol he is just a product of it, like me)
> 
> SO, Im not trying to denounce your hurt or pain or, the injustice you have experienced but what Im saying is, someone needs to step up to the plate and see sense, lead and go the way that leads to sanity. You can not rely on an unreliable person and can not rely on a manipulator ( this behaviour is beneath your commmon sense and better judgement and you need to believe in that). Follow your own path and be true to yourself and those that really have the capacity to genuinely, love you, respect you and want you to grow.



"I still think he is a cunt." Hahaha! Thank you for the laugh. It's wonderful you have that bond with your ex.
That could possibly happen in the future with more space between us to get over feelings first. Our breakup and the situation with his brother all happened too close together. That's why I was explaining to him that time apart is important. 
I still miss him, but it's for the best. 

I need to take care of myself emotionally first. I'll be gone from this board for a while so I wanted to thank you for always being so supportive and understanding. You're such an exceptional person and the people in your life are really lucky to have you! Take good care.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Thank you for the GoFundMe donation money - i spent it on meth.


----------



## zephyr

^Guido?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Not a guido.


----------



## Jeanpauldash

Bbvcvvj


----------



## Asclepius

CoastTwoCoast said:


> "I still think he is a cunt." Hahaha! Thank you for the laugh. It's wonderful you have that bond with your ex.
> That could possibly happen in the future with more space between us to get over feelings first. Our breakup and the situation with his brother all happened too close together. That's why I was explaining to him that time apart is important.
> I still miss him, but it's for the best.
> 
> I need to take care of myself emotionally first. I'll be gone from this board for a while so I wanted to thank you for always being so supportive and understanding. You're such an exceptional person and the people in your life are really lucky to have you! Take good care.



Aw, shucks now, thank you, much.

You are a very smart lady; dont ever spend your heart on anything that doesnt reciprocate - its a measure of yourself; so, if it drains you, its not worth it. 
Much loves to you.


----------



## Jeanpauldash

You were my best friend and i miss you. Youre still my best friend. I miss you.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Mom, I love you.


----------



## Jeanpauldash

Please insert your dick in a blender, you dumb looking ugly evil motherfucker.


----------



## Help?!?!

Jeanpauldash said:


> You were my best friend and i miss you. Youre still my best friend. I miss you.


Don't worry I'm right here and miss you too. See you soon.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

It's sad to admit i know this, but something ex's, some friends and family members may want to say to me: "Say something i'm giving up on you".

I'm remarkably quiet IRL with people i know very well. Noobs, i'm all fun and games.

I am bad at intimacy.


----------



## zephyr

We need to all drop at the same time


----------



## Jeanpauldash

I unplug you on arrival, deeming you a useless vegetable


----------



## cduggles

I miss you and I'm worried. Are you okay?


----------



## Jeanpauldash

You deserve it, not me.
I fucking hate you.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

Just being there is enough, I appreciate you even though I am battling to show it


----------



## Jeanpauldash

Teenage mary said to uncle dave
I sold my soul to union square

Thanks for smiling and laughing gal


----------



## Jeanpauldash

Leave me alone

God help me

Its a trap

STOP.BANGING AND SLAMMING EVERYTHING YOU FUCKING TOUCH YOU FUCKING MONSTER


----------



## Jeanpauldash

Lie


----------



## Asclepius

If you knew me, you couldn't handle it.


----------



## Asclepius

BehindtheShadow said:


> Just being there is enough, I appreciate you even though I am battling to show it



Can relate


----------



## Jeanpauldash

Goddamn go somewhere else and leave me the fuck alone.


----------



## Jeanpauldash

The dizzy dancing way you feel
When every fairy tale comes real


----------



## Jeanpauldash

Clean up after yourself you nasty fucking stupid fucking ugly fucking dumbass looking bitch.


----------



## CfZrx

Quit it with the smoking already!!!.


----------



## T. Calderone

How dare you come to my home and do something like that. You're a vile person and my son deserves so much better


----------



## CfZrx

T. Calderone said:


> How dare you come to my home and do something like that. You're a vile person and my son deserves so much better


sorry


----------



## invegauser

Spoiler: keep scrolling, nothing to see here






Spoiler: you were warned



you look great

lost weight, hair is wicked, new job, new car, looks like he makes you happy

i'm happy for you

i never understood why we were brought together. i tried the best i could to be there for you, showed you i loved you, support you, have your back, be by your side, be with you; it was never enough

you did me wrong in ways that people don't talk about, don't want to face up to; it wasn't about forgiving or accepting, you or me. just my fucked up idea of us

even though i went through a time that is so terrible it can't be put into words i'm sorry for any of the wrong i did you 

most would call me crazy for saying that, fuck em even though they're right. i'll hate myself more later cause i still have to see the truth of it, feel the rhythm that gets people through their day and the song that keeps this play we call life humming along

i'm the most fucked up thing that will ever grace this universe even though i try, isolated in the stars of people, to be feared and hated; even the morning star's glow fails to shine down upon me. what you see in me i will never understand;  probably in delusion, in yourself or what it is inside you that you want to make a reality. life can be ugly, human beings even more so

forgive the song, my broken idea of life

still your a person and deserve to be treated as such, thank you for being with me

i feel sorry for you that you had to have me (hate myself even more for the words); you go get yours pretty, you deserve to be happy

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8ekz_CSBVg


----------



## atara

so hey bro sorry i stole your girl. if you had met 2019 atara back in 2012 he would have clued you in that all of those "polyamory" fuckers are full of shit. it was always cool to smoke with you back in the dorm years and i hope you landed on your feet in the end. i think you should have an easy time finding someone compatible with you as long as you're willing to pay attention and not imagine too much. 
i hope it doesn't hurt too much more when i say we're still together. i've been taking really good care of her and i hope you find someone who is worth it too. don't expect you'll ever forgive me of course. 

invegauser: i knew something was wrong with you the second you tried to be friends with _me_. that's always a bad sign. i can't say i relate to your experience but it certainly reminded me of something


----------



## invegauser

you assume i was trying to be friends.

funny, i just posted in talking to strangers thread.

bad example you and i of why talking to strangers would be a good thing. that's life because it is not perfect and one can't get along with everyone even some of the time. you live and learn.

you should understand why you have that intuition with me by trusting it. i did you with mine. relate?... it would behoove you not to try. 

a parting word "ideologies separate us. dreams and anguish bring us together."


----------



## atara

Dude, you're making it sound like I'm accusing you of something. It's just a friendly jab. You're a cool guy. Unfortunately I'm too busy in my other eight lives to be very sociable on bluelight these days.

If you're gonna be all down on yourself people are going to try to play along. We want you to see that we're listening and trying to appreciate what you're feeling. There's something wrong with everyone, why should you be any different?

If you want my advice I think you need to avoid defining yourself in terms of other people. Considering you make yourself sound like a clingy neonate. I know how to make my girlfriend happy today (I think lol), but in the beginning of the relationship I tempered my instincts by asking what a good Buddhist should do rather than what I wanted to be in that moment. I'm not clairvoyant and if I don't know where the balance should be between me and her I rely on an external system of rules for assistance. That kind of thing isn't popular among the self-help crowd but it works pretty goddamn well.

We'll be together, dreaming, when we're dead. I _like_ the living, though. You should watch the video.


----------



## invegauser

well said

and good video, keep spreading the word


----------



## atara

Did you listen to Wallace? At first I linked a South Park video but then I thought I should be a little more serious:


----------



## zephyr

Meh, I get sad when ppl I dont even know and they dont know each other have disagreements yet dont really get vexed if I beef with anyone direct and maybe should just go look at cat memes or real cats as I like cats.


----------



## invegauser

i'm cool miss zephyr

i think cats is what got this started 

good call though


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

If you want me to come over to watch Game Of Thrones with you in April, you gotta put that pitbull away. I don't trust it. Sure she's cute until I come around causing her to get overprotective and rip my fucking throat out.


----------



## atara

*invegauser*, i don't expect you to like me, now or ever. but i knew i had to say what i did. the last thing you need is to think of yourself as some kind of damaged indigo child or something. you are normal. you are like me. you will always be like me. well, hopefully not too much.



zephyr said:


> Meh, I get sad when ppl I dont even know and they dont know each other have disagreements yet dont really get vexed if I beef with anyone direct and maybe should just go look at cat memes or real cats as I like cats.



in fairness i just randomly revealed to him that i am literally the devil, so i expected he might be unhappy with me

_The Dalai Lama tells the story of meeting with a Tibetan monk who'd just been released from years of forced labor and redoctrination in a Chinese prison camp. The monk's ordeal had left him in pretty bad physical shape.
While talking to the Dalai Lama, the monk let slip that he'd come close to disaster three or four times during his imprisonment.
"What happened?" asked the Dalai Lama, expecting tales of near-execution, torture, punishment.
"I nearly lost compassion for my captors," the monk replied._


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Peace. Be still.


----------



## w01fg4ng

When you're angry about something not related to me and then throw insults willy nilly at me, I remind myself that you don't do that for anyone else and that you come to me to vent your frustrations because you love and trust me.


----------



## zephyr

Dump your girlfriend and move in with me.



Dont worry about anything.


----------



## sigmond

Not sure where to post but I noticed herbivore has been absent for a while and I just wanted to wish her well and hope that she is okay.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

sigmond said:


> Not sure where to post but I noticed herbivore has been absent for a while and I just wanted to wish her well and hope that she is okay.



Yes, herbivore and Erikmen have been missing. I hope they are well too!


----------



## cduggles

sigmond and CtC, 

herbavore and Erikmen are fine; IRL is taking precedence for right now. 

They are both missed.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Well thank goodness they are ok. Thanks for letting us know. They're wonderful people, always helpful.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

My new therapist looks exactly like you and we talk about Game of Thrones too. It's kinda disturbing, but hot. Of course I can't tell you that. Good news is he approves of us hanging out in a few months to watch the final season.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

This thread has always been an intrigue to me.  Then I coincidentally "said it all to their face".  That was fun.

At least I get non-existent bonus points for honesty.  And now I know why everyone just cheats and lies.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Hey Captain.Heroin.   Sorry to hear about your breakup.  

I believe that you were honest and I believe that someday you will be able to allow yourself to be vulnerable like that again.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

"Christ! Your arse looks big in that..."


----------



## atara

Has anyone ever unironically struggled with that question? If it looks good, say so; if not, say that something else looked better. It requires no actual thought or finesse.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

atara said:


> Has anyone ever unironically struggled with that question? If it looks good, say so; if not, say that something else looked better. It requires no actual thought or finesse.



Yes, I've struggled with it a lot. I'm quite partial to an ample bottom myself, so when the wife says "does my bum look big in this", if I say "yes", to my mind I'm paying her a compliment - but she doesn't see it that way. But if I say "no", then she calls me a liar. It's a no win situation...


----------



## Asclepius

^ maybe try asking her, 'does my dick look big in this'   - maybe you have kept that to yourself   ( consider the situation of another human, their desires, needs and intentions - their need for having their primary/seconday sexual charcteristice validated by their SO)- transferability yields a better understanding of an individual's contextual predicament. Not rocket science. Find the underlying motivation and transfer it to the data-set that has already been understood. Eureka! It has nothing to do with you personally, its about qualitatively, meeting the needs of another. Simple.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Asclepius said:


> Not rocket science. Simple.



Aye. Obviously a lot more simple than recognising when someone's just taking the piss...


----------



## Wubb

Word on the street is FUBARS dick looks big in everything.


----------



## F.U.B.A.R.

Wubb said:


> Word on the street is FUBARS dick looks big in everything.



Especially in a hamster...


----------



## atara

you know you scare me sometimes
it's not your fault
you always ask
you always want to make sure i'll be ok
you always notice if i'm even a little uncomfortable
i just wasn't prepared for you to have this kind of power over me. i knew you were going to make me wear panties, but i didn't know you were going to make me like it. whenever i look at my clothes, or my body, or my life, or even my interests and desires, i see your fingerprints everywhere. when i'm sitting there, on the ground, looking up at you, with your hand in my hair, i feel like you could ask me to cut off my arm and i might even do it. 
i know i wanted this. i still want this. i've never felt anything this good. i've never imagined anything this good. i had a plan, until you punched me in the mouth, and i lost, and you won, and please, please, please don't hurt me, because i can't stop you


----------



## Zopiclone bandit

I still love you & always have, I know you love the guy you are with now & we can never be together full time but I think of our time together daily, I would do anything to make you & your daughter happy.  Sometimes when I am alone in bed late at night I think back to the time we curled up against each other to keep warm & I can still feel you there.  The pillow no longer smells of your perfume & the only thing I have now to remind me of you is the ghosts you left in my memory, I still after all this time cry for you.  I love you & always will, I know when I die i'll be waiting for you.

I love you & never got over you,  I know I told you I had moved on but I told a lie & I cannot after all this time think of going with someone else, you broke my heart the day you left me.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You ended up back in jail after your brother died. I helped you with commissary only because I felt bad for your mother and I didn't want her to have to pay for you. It was Christmas time and you wanted her to pay for your commissary instead of getting her grandkids presents, selfish. She has enough problems. I was glad I could help her out in that way. 

You are still writing me letters even though I told you before the holidays I want to move on and I'm over this, then blocked the jail number. You never listen or give me space. 

Now you're getting out this month and I'm blocking any new number you get. Do not come by my house leaving flowers, just leave me alone! Or you will force me to get a restraining order. Ok bye.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> Hey Captain.Heroin.   Sorry to hear about your breakup.
> 
> I believe that you were honest and I believe that someday you will be able to allow yourself to be vulnerable like that again.



I plan to be single for life like a Red Panda and just hook up here and there.   I don’t care to be in a sexual relationship anymore.

I appreciate the candor.  It’s a time of my life that is very sensitive and terrible.  Thank you for the kindness.  It was somewhat unexpected and it did warm my heart.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ Yep. Single and celibate is how I like it these days. Relationships are not worth the strife for me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Yeah like it's just so much easier to fuck someone like 1-2x a week, a month, a few months, a year, I don't care than to put up with someone in hopes of more sex but it goes away after the years because you both learn to resent the fuck out of each other.  

Mental illness.  I wasn't meant to live a homosexual equivalent of a straight lifestyle.  Fuck that shit.


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah like it's just so much easier to fuck someone like 1-2x a week, a month, a few months, a year, I don't care than to put up with someone in hopes of more sex but it goes away after the years because you both learn to resent the fuck out of each other.
> 
> Mental illness.  I wasn't meant to live a homosexual equivalent of a straight lifestyle.  Fuck that shit.



I am sorry you were in a relationship with someone who you once loved who lied and cheated on you. I am bisexual and have had almost every woman and man I dated or had a partnership with lie and cheat on me.

Cheaters and liars can all fuck off since I want nothing to do with them even as friends. 

I was told by gay men who are friends that monogamy in same sex relationships is rare, and that most gay men lie but I did not know how true this was until I experienced it myself.

I am single, celibate, and alright with this for now.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ Amen! I'd rather stay celibate because no one deserves my body anyway. My ex acted like he was entitled to sex whenever he wanted, like I owed him certain sexual favors. He didn't deserve a damn thing. 

It's also realizing that I'm not "wired" for relationships. I am faithful and would never cheat, but I mean my depression and introverted ways make it nearly impossible to keep functioning in a relationship. It starts out exciting, but eventually the boredom kicks in and my energy is drained from me to the point where I don't feel like keeping it going. Throw in the usual bitterness and resentment that you start to feel when your partner starts showing their true colors because they take you for granted and aren't trying to impress you anymore. Not worth it at all...


----------



## cduggles

I miss you.


----------



## Tubbs

I wish I'd run when i felt that first bit of connection.... we'd both be much better off..... id be in the ground and you'd probably be a married woman....


----------



## Specified

I have nothing to say to the both of you. Grow up and get jobs.


----------



## Asclepius

Wubb said:


> Word on the street is FUBARS dick looks big in everything.



I really think it is time we need to stop objectifying FUBAR. I feel dirty, like a type of P. Stringfellow, or SnoopDog's Uncle, now that the word is out 'on the street' - the Pimp in me is rearing its ugly head - to quote the great philosopher Jessie James; its all about the money, eh, FUBAR?!


----------



## PriestTheyCalledHim

CoastTwoCoast said:


> ^ Amen! I'd rather stay celibate because no one deserves my body anyway. My ex acted like he was entitled to sex whenever he wanted, like I owed him certain sexual favors. He didn't deserve a damn thing.
> 
> It's also realizing that I'm not "wired" for relationships. I am faithful and would never cheat, but I mean my depression and introverted ways make it nearly impossible to keep functioning in a relationship. It starts out exciting, but eventually the boredom kicks in and my energy is drained from me to the point where I don't feel like keeping it going. Throw in the usual bitterness and resentment that you start to feel when your partner starts showing their true colors because they take you for granted and aren't trying to impress you anymore. Not worth it at all...


I hear you there. The crazy, and yet not surprising part is that almost every single gay man I know who is in a partnership or even married to another man in a supposedly stable and monogamous marraige, either is cheating on his partner/husband or being cheated on.  I know this because sometimes the husband who I was not as close with, would approach me in secret or email or contact me via texting, and want me to help them lie and cheat on their partner or husband. They also wanted to do extremely dangerous things like have unprotected anal sex, and I live in an area and country where HIV, Hep C, and everything else is extremely common.

These people do not have open relationships or marriages, or arrangements where one or both people are allowed to ocassionally have sex with someone else together or separate from their partner or spouse.

I am not a homewrecker, or a snitch. So I do not take them up on their offers and I basically tell them off or do not talk to them unless I see their partner or husband who I am platonic friends with.

I told this to an older gay friend and he said how all of this with the lying, cheating, pretending to have the perfect marriage while cheating, etc. Is extremely common among gay men.


----------



## fairnymph

I know it's not fair, especially as you were circumcised unwillingly as an infant, but knowing you don't have sperm makes you less appealing. Both sexually & otherwise.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> I hear you there. The crazy, and yet not surprising part is that almost every single gay man I know who is in a partnership or even married to another man in a supposedly stable and monogamous marraige, either is cheating on his partner/husband or being cheated on.  I know this because sometimes the husband who I was not as close with, would approach me in secret or email or contact me via texting, and want me to help them lie and cheat on their partner or husband. They also wanted to do extremely dangerous things like have unprotected anal sex, and I live in an area and country where HIV, Hep C, and everything else is extremely common.
> 
> These people do not have open relationships or marriages, or arrangements where one or both people are allowed to ocassionally have sex with someone else together or separate from their partner or spouse.
> 
> I am not a homewrecker, or a snitch. So I do not take them up on their offers and I basically tell them off or do not talk to them unless I see their partner or husband who I am platonic friends with.
> 
> I told this to an older gay friend and he said how all of this with the lying, cheating, pretending to have the perfect marriage while cheating, etc. Is extremely common among gay men.



Wow! That is really sad. Why can't people be faithful? I didn't know all the cheating was so common amongst gay men, but it's too much of it going on with straight people as well. 
No wonder it's hard to trust anyone.


----------



## Specified

Fucking junkies. That's all you'll ever be. Will you even attend my father's funeral or mother's funeral when they pass away? I know you won't for mom but dad? Scumbags.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I knew you would text me from a new cell once you got out of jail. I never texted back and you didn't text me again so maybe you finally get it through your thick skull I want nothing to do with you anymore. 

Valentine's schmalentine's


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I knew you would text me from a new cell once you got out of jail. I never texted back and you didn't text me again so maybe you finally get it through your thick skull I want nothing to do with you anymore.
> 
> Valentine's schmalentine's



I spoke to soon. You texted me a song last night and "I love you." I was never really sure about your "love" and could never trust it. There's too much history between us and there are things you've done and said during our relationship that you can't take back. I don't love you anymore.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PriestTheyCalledHim said:


> I am sorry you were in a relationship with someone who you once loved who lied and cheated on you. I am bisexual and have had almost every woman and man I dated or had a partnership with lie and cheat on me.
> 
> Cheaters and liars can all fuck off since I want nothing to do with them even as friends.
> 
> I was told by gay men who are friends that monogamy in same sex relationships is rare, and that most gay men lie but I did not know how true this was until I experienced it myself.
> 
> I am single, celibate, and alright with this for now.



The sequence of events doesn't matter, I don't have much of a heart to break.   The honesty and openness is more of a critical component to me though.  

I just want to work on myself.


----------



## Stargazer

You were supposed to be my best friend - I've known you since I was 3yrs old. You told me if I needed anything to let you know. I reached out to you when I started relapsing. I opened up, told you everything - while crying my soul out, in way I never have before. You told me you were going away, but would call me in 2wks....

You texted me 8mos later, to ask me where I was, and to tell me I'm the only person that can make you laugh.... I cried all day the day you texted me. You told me you "forgot" to call me. You forgot?! Didn't that sound like bullshit--even to you?? 

Now I'm on ORT. Which I would've avoided if only you grabbed my hand when I reached out. It still hurts and I miss you. But I'd rather miss you than be in a friendship where I'm the only one that's a friend.


----------



## Tubbs

Happy birthday princess..... never thought i could hurt like this.... but here i am.... burning again.... i always told you this was hell.


----------



## Allure

The last time you slipped up was the same time I decided to slip up also. While you've been able to recover from your binge and have had the last 2 months sober, I have not. I have been using nearly every day. It's lonely where I'm at and I'm working on kicking the dope and getting it right again. I just hope and pray you don't stumble on my works and I'm so grateful it's winter and to be able to conceal my arms with long sleeves without anyone suspecting a thing. To be perfectly honest, what makes this the worst kind of hell imaginable, is that you nor anyone else can tell that I'm high nearly every day. The very fact that it's not obvious that I'm high makes it that much harder for me to want to stop.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am sorry. I am life unworthy of life.  Please forgive me.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You're going to be really disappointed, but I can't see you next month like we planned. I'm still adjusting to my medication. You're a trigger that makes me want to get a stimulant so I feel even better and more motivated to hang out. Focusing only on myself and my sobriety from stimulants is best right now. Sorry.


----------



## Corazon

can't say it to your face, but I love you for providing a home base, I'll get you a house when I get my big break


----------



## Howsway

I wish you cared about your life as much as I care about you because then you’d see how much this world needs you and your potential.


----------



## Penf0ld

You need to get that cyst on your head removed as it is gross and could pop anytime.


----------



## Stargazer

^^lmao!

What I can't say:

What is your fucking problem with me?  I havent ever even interacted with you  

I will never understand the admiration you get from other people. I've truthfully never read one compassionate, kind, caring or helpful response from you to anyone. Your're self-centered and very mean to others. Especially when they're vulnerable. 

And you're right, people are only nice to you because they feel obligated.


----------



## Penf0ld

I told you it would pop.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You will never know how much I thank God every single day that I didn't have your baby. If I had actually carried out the pregnancy, the baby would've been born while you were back in jail. You've changed me. I still don't know if you've changed me for better or worse. All I can do is learn and move on.


----------



## Corazon

if you go to jail today again for your temper-tantrums w/ your roommate, I may opt for homelessness and be gone


----------



## Howsway

I messaged your dad. don't drink/drug your life away. I pray you find solace in your heart, happiness in your soul and success in your future. 
              -The light you used to know


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You need to listen to me when I say I don’t want you here.  So instead I am going to ignore you for at least 12 hours.  

You’re fucking stupid so you’ll never understand what you’re doing wrong. I don’t expect you to wise up.  

I might just stop talking to you altogether.


----------



## Tubbs

You told me i was something special.... i told you I was sick..... i should've walked away...... you should've run..... but we didn't...... and look at us now.... broken and alone.... maybe in another life.


----------



## Asclepius

^ hope you're ok, man? ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I hope you hit me up some time.


----------



## ChiTown$lim420

I dont give a shit what people think. I usually tell em' stright to there face. Most  these posts seen to be directed at me. WTF


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ChiTown$lim420 said:


> I dont give a shit what people think. I usually tell em' stright to there face. Most  these posts seen to be directed at me. WTF



HAHA! I'm pretty sure they're not directed at you, but it's funny how it feels that way sometimes.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Captain.Heroin said:


> I hope you hit me up some time.



HOLY SHIT YOU DID

omg

mind=blown x2


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'll miss how suave you are.  The faces you made.  The sounds you made.  I miss your sexy body.  Your partner must be one lucky guy but I could make you just as happy.  Things happen for a reason though and I wish you the best of luck with everything.


----------



## Noodle

I’ll always love those big titties.  ( to all the busts I’ll oogle over this summer )


----------



## Tubbs

Asclepius said:


> ^ hope you're ok, man? ?❤


I'm ok, just in my mind a little too much..... it'll pass. Thanks for asking, little things that mean alot.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm sorry.  I'm sorry I didn't come to see you in your last days.  I'm sorry for ending things with you.  I'm sorry you didn't get help.  I'm sorry I didn't push for it harder.  I'm pissed as hell at myself for not being there in your last days, just to give you comfort and support your choice.  I'm really sad now.  I'll always miss the good times we had.  It was some of the best fun I've had in my life and I'll never forget it.  I'm crying just typing this.


----------



## w01fg4ng

^ Oh my gosh, that's really sad.  

You have a right to feel what you feel.  You did what you could about being in his life as far as I could tell and more.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You have no idea how bad I feel.  No one should have to feel this way.  I need barbiturates just to get sleep; high dose BZD's are not working.  The doctors are fucking shit here.  I need to leave the US forever I fucking hate this country.  I need to sleep this off for a few days and not cry it out.  This is fucking insane. 

I miss you so much, I wanted you to go through rehab and get better.  I had no idea your support network would approve of your decision for passive euthanasia.  I wish I knew, so I could have said one last goodbye and farewell.  One last hug.  It would have helped.  

It's not that I feel alone.  I feel sad you didn't get to find peace and prosperity in life that you deserved.  I'm angered that I don't have the same civil right for euthanasia.  I wouldn't subject my body to the ravages you did.  I don't know if I'll ever stop feeling guilty about this whole situation.  

I worry I won't come to terms with this in the weeks and months to come.  I'm afraid I'll need to get into therapy again.  I'm afraid it won't work.  

I will come to visit your grave if they don't just burn your ashes and dump it somewhere.  Not like I'm religious, fuck that shit.  I just want to find inner peace and acceptance with this situation.  Absurdism is real and I am struggling deeply with it.  I think we both were.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

I FAPPED TO YOUR INSTAGRAM PICS SO HARD I BROKE MY DICK


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Looking back now I see you tried contacting me about twenty days ago.  I think I didn't reply because I was trying to move on mentally.  I didn't know you wouldn't be here by now or I would have made greater effort to stay in contact.  I am so sorry.  I can never say goodbye, and I hope you found it in your heart to forgive me while you were still here.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> Looking back now I see you tried contacting me about twenty days ago.  I think I didn't reply because I was trying to move on mentally.  I didn't know you wouldn't be here by now or I would have made greater effort to stay in contact.  I am so sorry.  I can never say goodbye, and I hope you found it in your heart to forgive me while you were still here.



I'm really sorry for your loss. Please try not to be so hard on yourself! Getting into therapy again could be helpful. ❤


----------



## ac360

what did i do to make you suddenly dislike me??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm so sorry I wasn't there for you in your last days.  Perhaps you wanted to feel young again and I would have just messed that up.  I can understand.  Maybe it's better this way.  I'll never know for myself.  I wish you would have left a note, but I understand if you did not.  

I'm incredibly grateful to have had so many good experiences with you.  I am sorry if I messed things up.  I feel a renewed sense of wanting to live and purpose in life but it feels so empty here.  I get numb.  I'm cooking a good home-made meal like you would be proud of.  And I'm still thinking what your last days must have been like.  I am so sorry.  I wish there was more I could have done.  I am so sorry.  

I'm sorry for who I am.  I'm sorry for what happened.  I'm sorry I can't go back in time and make things work out different.  I feel guilty for being alive.  I hope I can move on.  I miss you more than anyone could ever know. 

I am sorry for not reaching out again.

I hope you are at peace wherever you may or may not be; in the latter sense, I hope you felt peace in your last moments here on Earth.  I feel personally devastated but I'm going to move on.  

GOD DAMN THIS XANAX BAR CANNOT KICKIN QUICK ENOUGH I AM TIRED OF THE TEARS



CoastTwoCoast said:


> I'm really sorry for your loss. Please try not to be so hard on yourself! Getting into therapy again could be helpful. ❤


I don't want therapy.  I want to work on acceptance alone and I want some time I can't have to myself.  I want to not feel mentally broken from PTSD.  I want to remember the good times.  I want to not remember the bad times.  It's not going to work that way though, I can't always have it my way.  I have to learn to live with this.  I don't want therapy.  I really don't.  I can't stand talking to therapists. 

I just want to sleep well and eat well and be thankful for the little things.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You'd be proud of me.  For the third night in a row, I successfully created a delicious spaghetti meal.  Timed it correctly.  Didn't ask any stupid questions.  You used to say you needed me to learn how to take care of myself for when you were gone.  Perhaps on some conscious and/or subconscious level you knew you were killing yourself slowly over time.

I am sorry I didn't understand what you were really saying.  I am not as smart as I'd like to think I am.

I'll be there to fill in your role in life.  I will take care of your final wishes as you told me.  I'll think about you every day for a long time.  I am so sorry.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am so sorry and I still care deeply about you, even though you're gone. 

I spoke with your mother today.  She cried and I cried.  I hugged her.  I told her you were a good person beneath the addiction that killed you.  

I am so sorry you weren't up for fighting.  There was a chance you would have lived.  I accept your decision.  I just wanted to say goodbye to you.  To have some closure.  

I heard you valued our friendship deeply and that you held no resentments against me.  This is all I needed to know.  I'm going to be crying a lot in relief and sadness in knowing this.  I miss you.  And I am sorry.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I valued our friendship together deeply, otherwise, I wouldn't be so devastated right now.  You left behind a family full of people who loved and cared deeply about you.  I won't be able to fill your shoes.  You had a fighting chance and you threw it away and I forgive you for that.  I'd use it as my ticket out of this shit world, too.  I don't want to live anymore most of the time.  Except now I feel I have to.  I now want to live, and it's going to be so painful here without you.  I don't want to leave my family behind with a corpse to bury or incinerate.  I don't want to be a burden in their minds until the day they die.  They don't deserve that.  I'm sorry you gave up, but because of the odds you'd have died anyway, perhaps this was the best call.  We'll never know now.  

I remember at least ten vacations we took together.  We used to do everything together.  You were such an amazing person when I first knew you.  Your addiction made you devolve into a shell of what you were supposed to be.  In an alternative universe, your life could have been awesome.  I'm sorry you didn't get to be what you deserved in life. 

It makes me worry I may one day give up too, and not achieve what I was supposed to.  I am afraid I won't live past roughly another decade past your age.  I don't think I'll have it in me.  I don't think I'll want to.  I think I've accepted death in my heart already and I'm no longer afraid.  I just feel I have to live, for now.  I can't believe it was you that went before me.  All you had to do was take the help being offered any one of numerous times, and you didn't.  I still can't believe how this played out.  

Your mother looks just as devastated as I do and I fear it's going to shave years off her life if I don't step in your shoes and show up at least once a week to connect with her.  I want to because she's an amazing woman.  You left an amazing family behind and I hope you know how much they all miss you. 

I know you were hurting from a deep-seated trauma and don't blame you for your slow-motion suicide.  I just wish I didn't have to witness it as closely as I did; closer than anyone else did.  There's sadness in at least a dozen people's hearts right now because you gave up, and I don't blame you.  I just grieve for you in a way I didn't think I possibly could.  

Rest in peace, my friend.


----------



## mal3volent

Captain.Heroin said:


> I heard you valued our friendship deeply and that you held no resentments against me. This is all I needed to know. I'm going to be crying a lot in relief and sadness in knowing this. I miss you. And I am sorry.





Captain.Heroin said:


> Your mother looks just as devastated as I do and I fear it's going to shave years off her life if I don't step in your shoes and show up at least once a week to connect with her. I want to because she's an amazing woman. You left an amazing family behind and I hope you know how much they all miss you.



???


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm so sorry I wasn't there for you in your last days.  Perhaps you wanted to feel young again and I would have just messed that up.  I can understand.  Maybe it's better this way.  I'll never know for myself.  I wish you would have left a note, but I understand if you did not.
> 
> I'm incredibly grateful to have had so many good experiences with you.  I am sorry if I messed things up.  I feel a renewed sense of wanting to live and purpose in life but it feels so empty here.  I get numb.  I'm cooking a good home-made meal like you would be proud of.  And I'm still thinking what your last days must have been like.  I am so sorry.  I wish there was more I could have done.  I am so sorry.
> 
> I'm sorry for who I am.  I'm sorry for what happened.  I'm sorry I can't go back in time and make things work out different.  I feel guilty for being alive.  I hope I can move on.  I miss you more than anyone could ever know.
> 
> I am sorry for not reaching out again.
> 
> I hope you are at peace wherever you may or may not be; in the latter sense, I hope you felt peace in your last moments here on Earth.  I feel personally devastated but I'm going to move on.
> 
> GOD DAMN THIS XANAX BAR CANNOT KICKIN QUICK ENOUGH I AM TIRED OF THE TEARS
> 
> 
> I don't want therapy.  I want to work on acceptance alone and I want some time I can't have to myself.  I want to not feel mentally broken from PTSD.  I want to remember the good times.  I want to not remember the bad times.  It's not going to work that way though, I can't always have it my way.  I have to learn to live with this.  I don't want therapy.  I really don't.  I can't stand talking to therapists.
> 
> I just want to sleep well and eat well and be thankful for the little things.



Understood. I'm just sorry you're in pain. ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Understood. I'm just sorry you're in pain. ?


I go through waves, highs and lows.  Distractions and reminders.  I go through a good part of the day without needing drugs.  End of the night things seem impossible without sedatives to get to sleep.  Living in a world without access to pentobarbital is fucking killing me, like the narrator from Fight Club.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> I go through waves, highs and lows.  Distractions and reminders.  I go through a good part of the day without needing drugs.  End of the night things seem impossible without sedatives to get to sleep.  Living in a world without access to pentobarbital is fucking killing me, like the narrator from Fight Club.



Just do what you can to stay alive. You don't need to feel guilty about anything. You deserve to be here. People need you. Don't give up.


----------



## leet

I wish I could hug you Captain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

thank you leet it is appreciated


----------



## FuktaUpperclas

Ur moms a super cunt soO where uuuuuu


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You're not a very good friend anymore. I should probably just block your ass.


----------



## FuktaUpperclas

WOO wo what i thought this was like random thoughts specifically personal ones not cussin anyoones mom on here anyways 
 Ur fuckin wit me right?


----------



## w01fg4ng

❤ you CH


----------



## Captain.Heroin

w01fg4ng said:


> ❤ you CH


thank you.  There's a tough time ahead for me.  I shouldn't be surprised by what happened knowing how bad things were.  I had the same reality blinders on everyone else has.  It's quite terrible.  You go through some shit and then I begin to realize how blind to reality I really am.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I appreciate that you cherished our friendship as you told your mom in your last days.  I did too, my friend; always did and always will.  I just needed you to get help and you were too scared to.  I'll remember to ask for help soon if I'm not past the tears and grief in a few more days.  

I am sorry you gave up.  I regret your choice but respect your decision.  I have lived so many days of my adult life wanting to give up too.  I try to carry on now and actually want to, as painful as it is.  

I don't think, despite how bad our relationship was at points, ever be as close to anyone else my entire life.  I felt that you knew every bit of me that was worth knowing.  You saw me mature more than I ever have previously in life and stop acting like SPOILED POST-CONSUMER HUMAN BUTTWIPE.  And now every night after the day is done I am going to feel ultimately alone in this world.  I didn't think I'd have to feel this way for another ten, fifteen years.  I told you all those years you had to live, that your family needed you to.  I'm sorry that we weren't enough, or that the drug had hijacked your brain.  I really am, I love you more than you could possibly know.  

And now I go on with my life, the mundanities, malfeasance, and mischief won't be the same without you, my dearest friend.  Rest in peace.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm making dinner like you would be proud of.  I don't believe in it, but if you're looking down at me right now I hope you're smiling.  I'm going to do my best to live my life to the fullest.  You devastated at least two people when you left us.  I can't tell if your dad is putting on a brave face or is dealing with it in his own way, but I am sure it has devastated him too.  The rest of your family misses you, the real you.  The authentic, youthful, playful you.  We all knew him and loved him so much.  And now you're gone and I'm crying right now.  It's going to be alright.  This is a natural way to feel after a loss, I tell myself.  Except I know your mother is always going to feel this way.  I don't blame you for wanting to go first.  I just wish I could have held your hand and said goodbye.  I would have accepted your decision.  

I am so sorry.  Fuck.  I am so sorry.


----------



## Tubbs

Love ya sis...... wish i could be around for you.... hate you seeing me so fucked up tho.... and that's what I'd be if i came back.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

We had such a beautiful life together.  I can't help but cry thinking about it.  Your family and I miss you so badly.  They would have supported you every step of the way with recovery.  I'm sorry it didn't seem worthwhile to you.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm still moving on and cleaning up and doing what I'm supposed to be.  I am going to try to smile more today.  I haven't felt bad yet.  It's just a tremendous amount of work.  A thousand objects and references seem to mock me at every mental interpretation, every memory, every event.  The notion we are everything and permeate throughout all of creation is distasteful to me as it implies I will never be "past this".  I will get through this. 

I remember grieving for another lost loved one in the past.  I eventually moved on.  I learned acceptance.  It should hopefully not take me so long this time.  

I am sorry I didn't push for you to get help earlier, though I'm sure it wouldn't have made any difference.  I am sorry.


----------



## FuktaUpperclas

It's a struggle for me, so hard to understand. I can't find logic or reason in the horrible attributes you've so generously passed down to your only daughter, all the bad memories that have enraged me to the point where I couldn't function in a healthy state. I could say these things to your face and have but it just never fails to seem like you hear me/ don't care to hear me. YOU were the shitty parent. It's sickening to think back to all the time I spent hating my mom. A result from your poisonous hatred that you used to manipulate me with propaganda bullshit. Because you were bitter that she finally had enough? That's why you broke my innocence and shared this trait of illogical/unnecessary hatred? She loved you so much that she let you break her. You broke us all in our own ways. My brother who never met his biological father, loved you so much, you were his hero. My sisters who also had a shithead dad self entitled to his selfish needs was gone so often that you were their dad. I hear you were a good human at one point, I wasn't born yet so I didn't get to see this light. That's the hardest part of all of this, I grew to deal with all the other shit and most of us fixed our "broken" but how could you show this amazing person for 4 years just to one day come home and be polar opposite.. we all have trust issues from you. I get the trauma trust me i do. There's been many times I've been unable to control my emotions but taking your anger out on children is not comprehensible on a personal understanding. I've had a lot of time in my life to be around children from being an aunt when my sister had her first 2 kids before I was a teen, I am not declined to see how child/parenting should/shouldnt happen... fuck i had custody when I was 18 and showed more love than you ever did in a few months time. With saying this I need to conclude my words with a personal opinion on the entirety of emotional struggle and prevailing. You had custody after the divorce because I didn't want to go with mom, fair enough. Put aside all of your abuse and focus on how I moved out when I wasn't even legally an adult, sped past cocaine and occasionally Crack to everything on the menu of st drugs and more than ever selfdestructed with my love for heroin/fent/opiates. Now jump through time and compare my worst to current day. I got off of that shit all by myself. I had no direction for you let go of the little bit of parenting that you did attempt to help with and I guess I wouldnt let anyone "in". Consider all of these factors. Now, tell me, do you understand why I would turn gratitude of emotional pain+trauma into a tool I use to prevail? I'll assume "no" and probably some ignorant comment regarding a shrink, education that you believe is needed... essentially "bullshit" is what I think your response would inspire.
With all the horrible filth I was exposed to and especially so, when I chose to date a sociopath sick motherfuck... I have learned so much from growing and coping through it all in this young life of mine that can honestly say I understand the world a lot better than you do. a lot better than most closed minded mature adults do. It's hard to love myself for a stupid never ending list of self critism that I subcontiously use against my every move. Second guessing my decisions in any aspect... it sucks but I'm getting through this and I only recently noticed that I have this mental hate on for myself... I don't like to point fingers but if the shoe fits? (; 
Conclusion is that I thank this suffering for showing me things that i wouldn't have learned without the struggle. I grow intellectually, every day. I grow to love myself a fraction more, every day. So yes, thank you sick head and sad soul but no thanks to you for acting like a cunt or the other evil mfs of the world.
Well i guess ill be seeing you on Monday, lunch visit. Always feels more like a fucking appointment.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

I wish I'd told you what you mean to me. You were the best friend and lover I ever had and even though it's been 9 years I still think about you all the time and feel a great longing to be with you again. Even though you're in a better place now, I love you just as much as I ever did and I'd pay any price to see you one more time. Now that you're gone I am empty, a half-person. You were my soul mate. I often take too many pills so we can once more be together, forever.
I miss you.
I really fucking miss you, damn it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> I wish I'd told you what you mean to me. You were the best friend and lover I ever had and even though it's been 9 years I still think about you all the time and feel a great longing to be with you again. Even though you're in a better place now, I love you just as much as I ever did and I'd pay any price to see you one more time. Now that you're gone I am empty, a half-person. You were my soul mate. I often take too many pills so we can once more be together, forever.
> I miss you.
> I really fucking miss you, damn it.


That was pretty powerful.  I'll try not to hold onto these feelings for so long, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am going to smoke the rest of the joint I shared with you when you were alive buddy.  I'm so thankful to have shared part of it with you man.  I hope you found peace in death that I am still struggling to find in life.  ☠


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I admit I am going to have a drink now, buddy,  I made it quite strong.  It would have been to your liking.  I realize now you were straight out of The Idiot, namely not "the idiot" i.e. main character, but one of the peripheral ones.  The old man who is a chronic alcoholic and eventually gets run over by a carriage.  You drank like that.  It seemed to be your calling.  It seems a lot of people find that calling and run with it.  

I'm still holding up well.  I miss you and wish you were here but I'm not going to make my whole life about my past.  I'm still moving on.  I wish I could say the same for your parents.


----------



## atara

Captain.Heroin said:


> I am going to smoke the rest of the joint I shared with you when you were alive buddy.  I'm so thankful to have shared part of it with you man.  I hope you found peace in death that I am still struggling to find in life.  ☠


That's a big step. Hope you're doing ok. Hope it's not too dry.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

atara said:


> That's a big step. Hope you're doing ok. Hope it's not too dry.


The joint was in a sealed container so it was just fine.

I'm not doing too well.  I was getting a bit agoraphobic.  I am afraid nothing's going to work and I'm just going to give up too.  I still think about dying a lot but have a lot to live for.  I don't want to leave a heap of devastation at my other people's doorsteps as my best friend did.  I can't believe he just gave up like that. 

Deep breaths.  Patience with the body.  Stuff like that. 

Was taking quite high dosages of alprazolam per day at first to cope with things.  Am basically off it now.  Only a little alcohol or half bar at night or day-drinking or what not.  I don't really like drinking and it doesn't agree well with my body.  I basically just want to be alone.  Other people have a hard time understanding that.  They are more social and want more comfort.  I just want less of everything.  It's probably why people seek out alcohol/BZD's to begin with.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Captain.Heroin said:


> Deep breaths.  Patience with the body.  Stuff like that.


This.  

It's ok to just be.  Drugs will be there for you when you are ready (and even when you aren't).  You got this.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thanks.  I have to remember patience with myself. 

I had a good morning for the first time in a while.  It was nice to form a connection and to be alright.  

Life has a funny way of continually surprising you despite remaining seemingly static.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

^ Amen to that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I went to our favorite bar.  Yes, I said I'd never go back there with you, to discourage you from drinking.  But you weren't there.  

I talked to and people watched quite a bit right before closing.  It was the most fun I've had, on my own, in reality in a long time.  Thank you for being there for me while I was alive.  I hope I'm there for us while you're dead.  

I'm really enjoying how I feel.  I will probably wake up feeling alright.  Maybe needing coffee to get going but I have fun plans tomorrow too.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You'd be surprised that I'm more outgoing and confident now.  I think perhaps knowing you bestowed that love of life attitude I was missing before and I don't want the best parts of you to disappear.  It's nice to know you had a positive effect on others, especially myself. 

You would have loved the beer, my friend.  The atmosphere was something else.  You would have just loved it.  

Trump is spanking China and all is well on the homefront.


----------



## TopListCree

I wish your mom and dad used birth control.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'm having a lot of memories come back, the good ones.  This one made me cry just a little, in a good way.  I remember when we were walking to get beers one time and there was this homeless elderly lady out of it, intoxicated I am almost entirely sure and she needed help up.  You helped her up and I remember that and I do more now to be like you in that respect.  I wish you could be here to see me now, though I'm sure some say you are "looking down on me" that does not help because I don't believe in that.  

You were a good person who helped others, and I'll always remember that.


----------



## ChiTown$lim420

CoastTwoCoast said:


> HAHA! I'm pretty sure they're not directed at you, but it's funny how it feels that way sometimes.


Lol. It could go either way. I wonder what others would say to me if everyone's fight or flight mechanics were off for a day.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I went out to our favorite bar again.  I'm sure no one there remembers or would recognize you.  I've talked to just four people who remember you outside of your family.  There were a variety of reactions.  It was good to know you were a pleasant part of other people's lives.  I had two beers and sips of many more (they were mostly not that appealing; I'm glad I bought the two I did) and I wish you could have been there with me, even if you weren't drinking, just to spend time with me.  

I'm sure the temptation was too great and you'd have relapsed anyways, and I respect your decision.  It's hard to know you gave up on life but I don't blame you for it.  I think about it all the time, though I'm oddly comforted by knowing that there are others who need me here, like your parents, because they don't have anyone now.  There are your friends on facebook, and I wonder if I should just leave your profile up or log in one day to update it to reflect the fact you have passed away in a tasteful manner.  Perhaps not telling everyone is what you'd have wanted.  I'm hoping I make the right decisions as time goes on, not just regarding the past but to the future.  

I miss you.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I thought about you the other night because you were supposed to be off probation last month. I looked you up in the system and it shows you're now in prison.
There is so much guilt weighing me down because maybe you gave up after I told you to leave me alone for good. You made your own decisions and I can't blame myself, but I still feel terrible for you. We just didn't work out. You put me through too much when we were together.

Found an old card of yours today "Forgive me because I'm lost without you."

My heart breaks.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I overheard you telling your fellow dude bro you get 90 Adderall a month. With all those amphetamines and booze throughout the day, your dick game is probably weak anyway.


----------



## Noodle

I'm going to get slutty this summer.  The game is definitely afoot.


----------



## cduggles

Talking to you drunk is at best annoying to me. (Not directed to anyone on BL)


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I miss you - but i miss your mom even more.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have done everything I have ever wanted to do in life.  The only thing left is to die and rot in the ground.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> I miss you - but i miss your mom even more.



Oooh, naughty boy! 



Captain.Heroin said:


> I have done everything I have ever wanted to do in life.  The only thing left is to die and rot in the ground.



Don't talk like that! What's going on?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Don't talk like that! What's going on?


Opened up elsewhere.  I am just being honest.  Lots of bad things in life but I still want to live.  There's just nothing more in life I really truly want.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> Opened up elsewhere.  I am just being honest.  Lots of bad things in life but I still want to live.  There's just nothing more in life I really truly want.



I get it. That's a part of why I was struggling too. I don't care about what society cares about: marriage, children, materialistic things. It doesn't mean anything to me. I really hope you find something that ignites a passion inside because you're worth it!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

No, I'm not.  I have found things that ignite passion.  I've gotten to know them, and then some.  Mastered certain accomplishments.  There's nothing left.  I'm just living without any real meaning.  There isn't going to be one.  I think it's something I'm working on accepting.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I'm in therapy trying to work through these exact issues. I said "I'm not interested in anything anymore. Maybe that's weird." He said "It's uncommon, but not weird." 
Hopefully he can help me find something so it's not a lost cause. As long as you're alive, something unexpected can happen that will change your mind.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

CoastTwoCoast said:


> As long as you're alive, something unexpected can happen that will change your mind.



Exactly.


----------



## Asclepius

It was an amazing day. no pressure and all presence. The woods; the water - all the simple things - your presence,  is love.


----------



## Tubbs

Oh you have no idea how happy i was to see your name in the arrest for felony charges...... you deserve everything that comes to you you sack of shit..... hope someone's made you thier bitch by now. Half tempted to come visit you to actually say this to your face. Karma's a bitch ain't she?


----------



## tathra

even though I never really felt anything, this still hurts


----------



## Lucy20

Im the girl , i should be the one that talks feelings but im not . Ive had to be cold and guarded to survive my life so its not easy changing,  but i do try because i love you but fuck man cut me some slack


----------



## tathra

stop lying and saying you love me when you very clearly aren't interested in the slightest


----------



## tathra

talk to me, tell me what's going on, or stop saying that you love me and making me think we'll get back together


----------



## tathra

you do this to me every day, but you still won't tell me what's going on and what's troubling you, no matter what I do

why are you making this so difficult?


----------



## Abject

I just want you to want me


----------



## Lucy20

I love you to pieces but your son who is here for the summer is evil. Can you not tell him to not act like he was raised by wolves?


----------



## PMS

I wish my father would team up with me, and help me establish a good life and living situation. He doesn't seem to want me around too much, and I'm mostly "alone" here. :/

so "get your ass around and help me"


----------



## Lucy20

Not punishing your son for having zero respect for anyone or anything because you feel bad because you have missed alot of his life is only harming him. Noone wants a kid around that doesn't listen and he will be in jail by 12. Wake the f up


----------



## mal3volent




----------



## atara

kanshiketsu tathra

you gotta distinguish between having a kink for being used and actually being used. don't do this to yourself.


----------



## Abject

I've missed you and I want to spend time with you


----------



## Cateturry3turrycan

Baby did you just queef? 

Cause you blow me away.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Cateturry3turrycan said:


> Baby did you just queef?
> 
> Cause you blow me away.



Seriously? LOL!


----------



## nznity

You're the fucking love of my life, I miss you so much. You have no fucking idea how much I miss you, your smell, touching your skin, making love to you..... I love you and always will.


----------



## w01fg4ng

Love wins.

Good luck next time.


----------



## Lucy20

Is it that hard to put dirty laundry in the laundry basket and not on the floor next to it?


----------



## Lucy20

You only have to tell me something ONCE. 
Im not an idiot,  you do not need to repeat yourself 10 times


----------



## hyroller

ex boytoy: you're a spoil sport but I like your slim fit jeans. those were a nice touch. denim looks fairly good should you be clad in it. but truth be told I'd have you in a mankini if I could do summer all over again. I bet all I say sounds trite. but you were a good mentor, hard but firm. I am not too sure where your intentions lie, so instead of playing it by ear I am gonna play it safe by the water. I'd have loved to get you neck-deep in the real rip, so to speak. but that was summers' past and winter is what we are left with, so here we go. sorry you missed christmas in july. it might have been some good cheer to get you frollicking amongst the pastures so to say. I now know why you'd never rip a bong.

.....

former bestie: I hate you and I want you to rot severely in hell and should we both wind up there I'm vacating because I asked for more in a BFF!!


----------



## hyroller

former party buddy: did your brother really injure/hurt himself under the influence or is this just a cover story to placate me? because I do doubt the veracity of such a possibility


----------



## w01fg4ng

You think of my needs even when you are laying in a hospital bed.  I look up to your ability of selflessness and admire you for it.  

Your ability to love is magnificently strong and I only hope to return to the favor.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

You better hope you die in there, mother fucker.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

If you ever plan on getting laid again, you better talk about something other than hockey. You're obsessed and women don't care about that shit. Our friendship is over and I'm not even mad. You were boring me to death anyway.


----------



## Lucy20

I'm to sober to deal with your mood swings, no im not apologizing and kissing your ass for YOUR mistakes. No thanks for getting up with your hell child all summer,  nothing appreciated of me. You don't realize how close I am to never speaking to you again , you say im so fked up i should be lucky i have you??.  Loosing my father in the most painful way and its "luck" dealing with your bs?? Fuck off


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Lucy20 said:


> I'm to sober to deal with your mood swings, no im not apologizing and kissing your ass for YOUR mistakes. No thanks for getting up with your hell child all summer,  nothing appreciated of me. You don't realize how close I am to never speaking to you again , you say im so fked up i should be lucky i have you??.  Loosing my father in the most painful way and its "luck" dealing with your bs?? Fuck off



He actually said you're fucked up and should be lucky you have him? That really upsets me and I know how much effort you put into the relationship for his kid and everything. By demeaning you, he's trying to lower your self-esteem and make you feel like you can't leave him. Piece of shit. He doesn't deserve you at all.


----------



## Lucy20

CoastTwoCoast said:


> He actually said you're fucked up and should be lucky you have him? That really upsets me and I know how much effort you put into the relationship for his kid and everything. By demeaning you, he's trying to lower your self-esteem and make you feel like you can't leave him. Piece of shit. He doesn't deserve you at all.




Thank you,  i am messed up from my past but nothing horrible.  It do see like he is trying to convert me that i can't do better.  I know i deserve more then this and every time I say "leave me then and find someone with no issue " he changes his tune and talks about how strong and beautiful i am. I don't know what kind of head games e is playing but i can't handle itt.  Im newly sober, im watching the only person i have die slowly and alone(except from me), i'm worried i will loose my job . I have so much going on right now and he claims he is there to support me but he isn't.  Not the support I would want. 
He thinks that where i opened up to him and shared things i never thought i would, probably a mistake, that i am bound to him in some way but im not.
I have always had pride in myself being independent and a strong person so i know i can survive without him and seeing how im being treated while going through the hardest thing I could go through has done nothing but make me sick.
Not seeing him again isn't what hurts, it was confiding in him and trusting him to be treated like garbage


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Lucy20 said:


> Thank you,  i am messed up from my past but nothing horrible.  It do see like he is trying to convert me that i can't do better.  I know i deserve more then this and every time I say "leave me then and find someone with no issue " he changes his tune and talks about how strong and beautiful i am. I don't know what kind of head games e is playing but i can't handle itt.  Im newly sober, im watching the only person i have die slowly and alone(except from me), i'm worried i will loose my job . I have so much going on right now and he claims he is there to support me but he isn't.  Not the support I would want.
> He thinks that where i opened up to him and shared things i never thought i would, probably a mistake, that i am bound to him in some way but im not.
> I have always had pride in myself being independent and a strong person so i know i can survive without him and seeing how im being treated while going through the hardest thing I could go through has done nothing but make me sick.
> Not seeing him again isn't what hurts, it was confiding in him and trusting him to be treated like garbage



My ex tried to make me feel like I couldn't do better. He would say things like "No one will love you like I do." Any man who tries to control you like that should be left. You are an amazing person and you have enough to deal with. You don't need him adding negative vibes. You shouldn't give him the time of day to poison your thoughts. He's not worth it. You have so much going for you and you have a bright future. Just do the best you can and only focus on taking care of yourself. You need to forget that guy. Are you still technically together? If it were me, I'd get rid of his ass. You don't need someone making things worst.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

I'd also like to say that you're a lazy fuck and I'd appreciate it if you didn't make the house look like a tornado hit it, even though you know it gives me anxiety.


----------



## Lucy20

CoastTwoCoast said:


> My ex tried to make me feel like I couldn't do better. He would say things like "No one will love you like I do." Any man who tries to control you like that should be left. You are an amazing person and you have enough to deal with. You don't need him adding negative vibes. You shouldn't give him the time of day to poison your thoughts. He's not worth it. You have so much going for you and you have a bright future. Just do the best you can and only focus on taking care of yourself. You need to forget that guy. Are you still technically together? If it were me, I'd get rid of his ass. You don't need someone making things worst.



I told him I was done but i don't speak to him much because i don't want to be more upset. I thought it was withdrawal from paxil but now i think that he just hid himself very well. When I look back there were signs of a shitty personality but i was in love and looked past it all.
There is no coming back from adding extra pain and stress on me at a time like this,  i wouldn't do that to an enemy,  let alone someone i claimed to love


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Lucy20 said:


> I told him I was done but i don't speak to him much because i don't want to be more upset. I thought it was withdrawal from paxil but now i think that he just hid himself very well. When I look back there were signs of a shitty personality but i was in love and looked past it all.
> There is no coming back from adding extra pain and stress on me at a time like this,  i wouldn't do that to an enemy,  let alone someone i claimed to love



I have noticed this with men, their true colors usually come out, some sooner than others. It seems inevitable. That has always been my experience. I'm sorry it happened to you. At least you can move on now. Good riddance!


----------



## hyroller

people need to wise up.


----------



## w01fg4ng

hyroller said:


> people need to wise up.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Hush hush voices carry...


----------



## soundsystem00

When you were drunk the other night and passed out, I stole some of your klonopins.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

You're a cunt. You've always been a cunt and you'll always be a cunt. The only thing that might change is that one day you'll find another cunt, get married, and have little baby cunts.


----------



## *CUNT*

I fucked your husband.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

*CUNT* said:


> I fucked your husband.


Oh dang


----------



## *CUNT*

^Probably yours as well. 




(J/k)


----------



## LadyAlkaline

*CUNT* said:


> ^Probably yours as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (J/k)


That was probably the best 2 minutes of your life ? oh and congratulations, you're probably pregnant!


----------



## schizopath

I cant say I would have acted more humane even on less drugs. Still Im sorry. You didnt deserve it.


----------



## Hylight

LadyAlkaline said:


> That was probably the best 2 minutes of your life ? oh and congratulations, you're probably pregnant!



thats insanity. lol. did you finally get rid of him. ? ? 
well at least he tried. ♡


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Hylight said:


> thats insanity. lol. did you finally get rid of him. ? ?
> well at least he tried. ♡


Nah. We are both fat and comfortable. No need to look like a busted can of biscuits all alone!


----------



## *CUNT*

I don't know why you insist on recording every sexual encounter we have but since you are more keen on posing for your video collection in the mirror to suit the recording instead of just having a fuck, I'll just assume the position for you and read a book as it's so fucking boring doing it doggy style every single time.

Good for the lazy type that I am though.


----------



## LadyAlkaline

Don't drop the soap motha fuckaaaaa

Good thing you stretched your asshole out like a German whore, it won't hurt so bad the first time


----------



## Illyria99

You are ungrateful, lazy and a complete bitch. You've lived rent-free for 5 years, but still complain about bills. Just...wow.


----------



## Lucy20

I'm done so please fk off and leave me alone you nutcase


----------



## Nightrider19

*CUNT* said:


> I fucked your husband.



ME TO ??‍


----------



## Nightrider19

You know what this isn’t the sort of person I am but since you have been a cunt lately! I know you shouted me for months straight but that $50 you accidentally transferred me - I’m not sending it back to you cunt ??‍


----------



## schizopath

Never understood to thank you for introducing absurdism to my life. Now I understand how it is a basic element to life akin to air.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> Never understood to thank you for introducing absurdism to my life. Now I understand how it is a basic element to life akin to air.



Who is this in reply to?


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Sorry I farted during your wedding vows.


----------



## schizopath

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Who is this in reply to?


A person. Made me appreciate funny as funny. Thank you.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> A person. Made me appreciate funny as funny. Thank you.



Ohhh, I like the mystery


----------



## Lucy20

Thanks for the flowers asshole, the old lady down the hall from dad really appreciated them. I didn't say they came from a cunt.


----------



## schizopath

Why are you not talking to me at all  ?
You said Im kind, but thats you.
I adopt your innate kindness,
You are an angel.
I might be crazy, but Im not lying.
It was mostly thanks to you that I even started
recognising my own worth. I want you to understand
your worth.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

To all my exes - I genuinely hope I didn't cause any of you permanent brain damage.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

I'm sorry I said you look like Danny DiVito in drag


----------



## schizopath

Im sorry you suffered a serotonin syndrome because of me.
Im happy you are better now.


----------



## *CUNT*

I forgive you .


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You must be related to Lou Skunt.


----------



## ions

Is that a wig? Was something I asked an HB or talking to you is like pulling teeth


----------



## Nightrider19

Actually I’ve said everything I needed to peoples face this week ??‍


----------



## Lucy20

You were a shit mother and I could care less if i saw you again but the man who still lovss you is dying and you can't visit him once? I am happy you were never there because i would hang myself if i was anything like you.  Heartless cunt


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

"i wanna fuck your face."


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Queef on my tits


----------



## GENGAR

Sit on my face


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

LOL


----------



## Lucy20

I'm not your patient and you're not wearing a wedding ring and I see you checking me out so please drag me to the staff lounge and do whatever you want to me


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Liar liar pants on fire!!!


----------



## MidniteMedicineMan13

Look bitch, were working as fast as we can back here. Now fuck off or get your tits back here and help.


----------



## schizopath

Im still fucked up by your fucking death. I remember how happy you were when we did that pcp-rc and whatever else and then you decided to go to your home and overdosed.
I hope you are at peace now atleast.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Bunch of babies...


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

You stupid worthless bitch, conniving cunt who would be hard pressed to even be considered a person, you were a shell of a human who floats through life like a fucking brainless puppet, I regret ever dropping my Bachelor life after fucking your married brains out and having to take you into my home like the shitbag dog you are. I gave up everything to incubate your annoying indecisions, I hated looking at your silent mutt face day after day, you undesirable, unmotivated, cable TV zombie bitch. I wasted 3 years of my best years wanting to bash your fucking tiny insignificant skull in with my bare fucking hands and feast on your anorexic bodybag. I hope you get breast cancer like the rest of your family you soul-sucking chupacabra. No one will ever love you, because there isnt a you... youre the plastic wrapping I rip off a pack of cigarettes, meaningless and temporary. Ive never hated someone so much, you used your x-husband as a stepping stool and tried to do the same to me but I gave you nothing. I destroyed as much a part of you as you did me. I have prayed too many times to hear news of you being flattened by a fucking charter bus..,you pissant, unwanted dog from the pound. I would gladly join you in hell so I could torture your soul for eternity. There is nothing I couldnt fathom to rip you apart over and over again while hysterically laughing. Empty excuse for a being, I hope you fall in love and have him rip your essence out of you and dispose of it for good, if you even have an essence. My hate for you will never dissipate


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

OrbitalCombustion said:


> You stupid worthless bitch, conniving cunt who would be hard pressed to even be considered a person, you were a shell of a human who floats through life like a fucking brainless puppet, I regret ever dropping my Bachelor life after fucking your married brains out and having to take you into my home like the shitbag dog you are. I gave up everything to incubate your annoying indecisions, I hated looking at your silent mutt face day after day, you undesirable, unmotivated, cable TV zombie bitch. I wasted 3 years of my best years wanting to bash your fucking tiny insignificant skull in with my bare fucking hands and feast on your anorexic bodybag. I hope you get breast cancer like the rest of your family you soul-sucking chupacabra. No one will ever love you, because there isnt a you... youre the plastic wrapping I rip off a pack of cigarettes, meaningless and temporary. Ive never hated someone so much, you used your x-husband as a stepping stool and tried to do the same to me but I gave you nothing. I destroyed as much a part of you as you did me. I have prayed too many times to hear news of you being flattened by a fucking charter bus..,you pissant, unwanted dog from the pound. I would gladly join you in hell so I could torture your soul for eternity. There is nothing I couldnt fathom to rip you apart over and over again while hysterically laughing. Empty excuse for a being, I hope you fall in love and have him rip your essence out of you and dispose of it for good, if you even have an essence. My hate for you will never dissipate



*HUGS*


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

CoastTwoCoast said:


> *HUGS*


Good to get that out, could never forgive her or myself for fucking around with her. Just an empty blackhole that bled into the darkness of a more recessed space.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

OrbitalCombustion said:


> Good to get that out, could never forgive her or myself for fucking around with her. Just an empty blackhole that bled into the darkness of a more recessed space.


At least you got out when you realized the type of person you were dealing with. Just try not to let her keep you angry. There was an art to your descriptions of her though. Haha


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

CoastTwoCoast said:


> At least you got out when you realized the type of person you were dealing with. Just try not to let her keep you angry.


Its been a few years, I accidentally saw her and her new bf on an app and all I could think was someone like that doesnt deserve to be happy. An untrustworthy, vacant, selfish, one-minded corporate butt plug. I cant believe I sacrificed all the women I was fucking to be in a worthless relationship. Itll never happen again. As soon as it clicked that she wasnt getting my money she left, tried to throw things me and my family gave her. I just want to watch her hang til the vultures come. Deep down I know her life will be miserable because she is incapable of hapiness.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

OrbitalCombustion said:


> Its been a few years, I accidentally saw her and her new bf on an app and all I could think was someone like that doesnt deserve to be happy. An untrustworthy, vacant, selfish, one-minded corporate butt plug. I cant believe I sacrificed all the women I was fucking to be in a worthless relationship. Itll never happen again. As soon as it clicked that she wasnt getting my money she left, tried to throw things me and my family gave her. I just want to watch her hang til the vultures come. Deep down I know her life will be miserable because she is incapable of hapiness.


You already know the new guy is in trouble so don't worry about it. That anger you're holding onto is only hurting you, not her. You've got a lot to look forward to. I can understand why seeing her bothered you though.


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You already know the new guy is in trouble so don't worry about it. That anger you're holding onto is only hurting you, not her. You've got a lot to look forward to. I can understand why seeing her bothered you though.


I went to therapy for the anger but it was futile; Ive been to court-mandated anger therapy, also a sham. Its blind and driven physically, I have no control over it. I feel like hulk, I just want to smash.


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

OrbitalCombustion said:


> I went to therapy for the anger but it was futile; Ive been to court-mandated anger therapy, also a sham. Its blind and driven physically, I have no control over it. I feel like hulk, I just want to smash.


I wish someone could write me a refund check for those 3 years.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Realizing you wasted your time does suck. That's how I feel about my last relationship. Being single is fantastic.


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Realizing you wasted your time does suck. That's how I feel about my last relationship. Being single is fantastic.


Thats part of what pisses me off, I was working for a major hospital at the time having stellar sex behind closed doors with all manner of nurses and secretaries, hot af, but I let her get to me because I was obsesssd with her ass and fucked off on stims st the time. Some part of me takes joy in knowing that I brought her down into my evil lair and ruined her mind, body and soul with meth, nothing she would have done had I not manipulated her. The last thing she said to me  was that I was her biggest regret and she hoped I died on a street corner from a heroin overdose. Of course that was triggered by me telling her I was never actually attracted to her and I had to think about my x-strpper gf when fucking.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

OrbitalCombustion said:


> Thats part of what pisses me off, I was working for a major hospital at the time having stellar sex behind closed doors with all manner of nurses and secretaries, hot af, but I let her get to me because I was obsesssd with her ass and fucked off on stims st the time. Some part of me takes joy in knowing that I brought her down into my evil lair and ruined her mind, body and soul with meth, nothing she would have done had I not manipulated her. The last thing she said to me  was that I was her biggest regret and she hoped I died on a street corner from a heroin overdose. Of course that was triggered by me telling her I was never actually attracted to her and I had to think about my x-strpper gf when fucking.



Damn, that was a really toxic relationship. Good thing you're apart. I don't think relationships are worth it anymore. Too much BS.


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Damn, that was a really toxic relationship. Good thing you're apart. I don't think relationships are worth it anymore. Too much BS.


When I was living in LA polyamory was the way everyone is going.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

OrbitalCombustion said:


> When I was living in LA polyamory was the way everyone is going.



In polyamory, you'll have relationship discussions more often, depending on how many people you're with. Plus, you have to buy each person you're with a gift every holiday. From what I've heard. Pain in the ass.


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

CoastTwoCoast said:


> In polyamory, you'll have relationship discussions more often, depending on how many people you're with. Plus, you have to buy each person you're with a gift every holiday. From what I've heard. Pain in the ass.


Good to know, I honestly just had 2-3 females I rotated with throughout the week/month, I didnt get them gifts but I paid for everything.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

OrbitalCombustion said:


> Good to know, I honestly just had 2-3 females I rotated with throughout the week/month, I didnt get them gifts but I paid for everything.


Yeah, it's different when you're just dating and not in a relationship. Polyamory is a relationship with multiple people. The gifts are required at that point. 
Being with one person is a headache enough. Haha


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Yeah, it's different when you're just dating and not in a relationship. Polyamory is a relationship with multiple people. The gifts are required at that point.
> Being with one person is a headache enough. Haha


My roommate had PA going on and you could tell his main lover was jealous, deep down. She was only it in because he wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

OrbitalCombustion said:


> My roommate had PA going on and you could tell his main lover was jealous, deep down. She was only it in because he wouldnt have it any other way.


Yes. There are those situations for sure. There is no way I would ever put up with my guy being with someone else. If he made it like it was an ultimatum, like he absolutely has to be with someone else, I would kick his ass to the curb without a second thought. No woman should stoop that low where she's sitting around and being jealous because she's allowing her man to fuck someone else.

A lot of men just want to test a woman and see how far they can push them. I don't play that. If you cannot be monogamous, get away from me. These women make me sick. They act desperate enough to accept just about anything. No self respect or dignity in that.

As soon as she agreed to go along with that, I guarantee he lost all respect for her anyway.


----------



## Lucy20

If you message me again i will take one of the guys I'm working with and give him a blowjob to send you the pictures


----------



## Balancing Monkey

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Yes. There are those situations for sure. There is no way I would ever put up with my guy being with someone else. If he made it like it was an ultimatum, like he absolutely has to be with someone else, I would kick his ass to the curb without a second thought. No woman should stoop that low where she's sitting around and being jealous because she's allowing her man to fuck someone else.
> 
> A lot of men just want to test a woman and see how far they can push them. I don't play that. If you cannot be monogamous, get away from me. These women make me sick. They act desperate enough to accept just about anything. No self respect or dignity in that.
> 
> As soon as she agreed to go along with that, I guarantee he lost all respect for her anyway.


I got the tail end of the convo & trying to catch up.  Seems interesting..What “situations” are these?  That are out there? And explain this test? And these desperate “acts” where women accepts Just about anything, having no respect or dignity, for themselves, that makes you sick? Fill me in! Lol


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Balancing Monkey said:


> I got the tail end of the convo & trying to catch up.  Seems interesting..What “situations” are these?  That are out there? And explain this test? And these desperate “acts” where women accepts Just about anything, having no respect or dignity, for themselves, that makes you sick? Fill me in! Lol


Polyamory. It's when you're in a relationship with three or more people and you all know about each other. You're in it together. 

That situation in particular was where a woman was in a monogamous relationship with a man, but he wanted to also be with another woman. She just went along with it. I was talking about women who just go for anything in relationships whether it be cheating, emotional abuse or physical abuse. No one has to settle for that nonsense.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

If you flake out on me, I'm not even mad. God closes doors for a reason.
He weeds out the people who shouldn't be in my life. If that's you, so be it.
Means something better is up ahead.


----------



## OrbitalCombustion

We were the universe the stars and the purity of our union so grand amidst the unfading ecstasy dancing in our illustrious palms

Those ineffablely infinite intertwining of souls exasperated by your aesthetic perfection never-dwindling only anplifying the untamed beauty of the cosmos

Dont let me turn from your gaze Queen of the Ages hold my hand with the tenacity of the atomic luster from which my being delves do freely

Take me into you again as we did effervescent  kids swimming in psychedelic pools of designer innocence

Ill meet you there where the fire burns bright our fire that fire the light so right i miss the flame of our unending dance that superfluous tango the insatiable mango-flavored fractals of our love resting on wings of doves being escorted through spacetime by the romance of the celestial heavens

Oh never could I miss anything more wheres the score I swore we’d never part never gravitate towards the blackhole of our separation and scatter to the ends

Ill forever be lost in our secret garden world we created

Eternally yours my Queen


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You're such a piece of shit. Grow up and at least be honest. I'm soooo glad to learn who you really are. Dodged that bullet.


----------



## Lucy20

If you keep telling me what I say is odd eventually I won't say it. Congratulations


----------



## *CUNT*

I want to lick ur asshole clean!


----------



## Jabberwocky

forget about me


----------



## Jabberwocky

You and the kids are my life's work but if you try move your mother in I swear to God I'm going to divorce you.


----------



## Lizzy1Fair

goodbye


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Don't reproduce. It's not for you. You're setting some kid up for a huge disappointment if you ever do.


----------



## Lucy20

I see you looking at me and i want to take you to my room and let you have your way with me but I could get fired


----------



## Balancing Monkey

To Michael: I hate you for hurting me. And using me. All the prayers and changing my life was for nothing.
To Herleia: I hate you too for existing and maybe evening knowing 
To everyone that I love : sorry but could not live this life anymore, scars too deep even God cannot heal. 
carbon monoxide will do.


----------



## tocooperate

it sounds different in my head, but the reality is that I cheated on you with an escort. it was a one time thing, but for the life of me, I don't understand why I don't feel guilty. cause I'm a piece of shit? yes of course.

but maybe it's also that there's a chasm of space between the different people in me, and another chasm between us, protecting you from worlds you never need to know. 

im sorry that those other me's still exist - one day I'll be a healthy whole, I swear it.


----------



## schizopath

I know you wanted me to start a conversation with you but I was too sober and mesmerized by your beauty.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I stepped out of the car and saw you sitting in the bed of a big black truck, looking like a sexy ass country music video. You're gorgeous and when you spoke to me, you put a fire inside of my heart. 

I almost wish I hadn't seen you. This yearning wouldn't be here. It's cruel.


----------



## schizopath

* **** ** *** **** ******* ***


----------



## Lucy20

I really miss our sex


----------



## schizopath

schizopath said:


> * **** ** *** **** ******* ***


* **** ** **** *** *** **** *** ** ***. ***** **** * **** ** **** **** **** ***** ** **** ** ******* ********. **** * **** ** **** *** ** *** *** **** ** *** **** ***.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Da fuq?


----------



## schizopath

Had to get something out of my chest, but also censor it since it was quite something.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

schizopath said:


> Had to get something out of my chest, but also censor it since it was quite something.


Oh, I see. It's probably better that way. I've unloaded some shit here before, ended up going back and deleting it.


----------



## Lucy20

I only saw you because I really missed the sex, your appolgizes don't work but hey that cock though


----------



## Asclepius

You know, I think you are probably the strongest and incredibly lovable individual I have met, in a long time. I am astounded by you.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Wax in your ears.


Is not a disability. 


Get a fucking job you loser


----------



## MonkeysOnEcstacy

Lol, my wife loves cleaning out my ear wax with some little Japanese tool.  It is a most pleasant feeling after you get used to it.

It's always been my understanding, however, that ear wax is good for you.

Check this out.  This was pulled out of my ear the first time she did it.  For reference ever since then the most she's gotten out is about the amount that you see off to the side of that, relatively, huge ball of wax.  It weighed nearly .5 g


----------



## w01fg4ng

You have better taste in movies than I do.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Get your shit together!!!!


----------



## Infernal

Yes, I'm the one who helped your workers unionize.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I don't know how to quit you.  I've made several attempts, written out what I've wanted/had to say, and it can't leave my lips.  You're sexually too appealing to me to just throw it away, and FUCK I can't stop myself.  

I thought drugs would always appeal more than sex to me.  Nope!  I was wrong.  Go figure.  I've been wrong about, wow, a lot of things thus far.  8(


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MonkeysOnEcstacy said:


> Lol, my wife loves cleaning out my ear wax with some little Japanese tool.  It is a most pleasant feeling after you get used to it.
> 
> It's always been my understanding, however, that ear wax is good for you.
> 
> Check this out.  This was pulled out of my ear the first time she did it.  For reference ever since then the most she's gotten out is about the amount that you see off to the side of that, relatively, huge ball of wax.  It weighed nearly .5 g


oh my god

i probably need to do this for myself but

it's too traumatizing to look at like

triggered

but thank you for the triggering because it's mild compared to what's going on in my head.... this I can... handle somehow.....


----------



## schizopath

Wanna go burn a mosque down?


----------



## schizopath

Id smack you so hard in your face with my cock that your eye would pop the fuck out


----------



## psy997

I am fucking deathly scared of what comes next.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

There's two things I don't like about you: your face.


----------



## etherealserial

I will never fucking forgive you


----------



## schizopath

I was just being petty. I shouldnt have said that. Sorry.


----------



## Meth novice 79

I do wish you’d go home now.
I want my bed back, I want my personal space back, I want to eat my dinner in freaking peace and mostly I just need to be LEFT THE FUCK ALONE mate!

I was built for the single life, not this cohabitation bullshit.
Ffs


----------



## MonkeysOnEcstacy

etherealserial said:


> I will never fucking forgive you





schizopath said:


> I was just being petty. I shouldnt have said that. Sorry.



Whoa.


----------



## schizopath

Fuck you got me thinking


----------



## Vastness

I wish you the best but it really fucking sucks we didn't meet maybe just a few weeks earlier before you were getting serious with this other chump! I dunno, maybe we wouldn't have worked out anyway, guess we'll never know now. All that said I hope that you guys break up so we have a chance to find out...  it's fucking bad karma to say it maybe and I wouldn't say it to your face but that's the honest truth.


----------



## schizopath

IF YOU TARGET TRIGGER ME ONE MORE TIME I WILL FUCKING IGNORE YOU = YOU ARE THE ABSOLUTE LOWEST FORM OF AN MOUTHBREATHER ON THIS SITE


----------



## BehindtheShadow

When times are hard
Friends are few


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

BehindtheShadow said:


> When times are hard
> Friends are few




Hey mate hope u are okay

Chin up chicken 



Love ya


Xx


----------



## andyturbo

This cock isn't going to suck itself. I don't care if you don't like the taste. 
Ohhh whinge whinge fucking whinge.
Why can't you be like your little sister and swallow every last drop then smile?
How do I know that? I don't. I mean I am just guessing she would..


----------



## negrogesic

It was me who farted in line at Target, not that black kid I blamed it on.


----------



## Lizzy1Fair

I don't want to be in your wedding... I love you, but I need to cut ties and have needed  to for years now.  I'm no longer doing things to please people that don't reciprocate the love and care anymore.  Things are so fake and I'm done going with the flow to please him and your bitch mother to appear like a functioning family when it's a trainwreck X10.  If people actually knew some of the things that have happened and probably still do only on a worse scale, they'd be shocked and disgusted.  your mother would probably have a breakdown from embarassment.  

Break free so you don't end up like them.. it's probably too late


----------



## Oneandonly12345

You do really think sun shines out of you r back side you to**er


----------



## etherealserial

I'm getting really fucking tired of the way you've been treating me. Like in what universe do you think that's ok or do you think you'd ever do better than me or have it better than you do? Stop projecting your shit onto me and stop just saying you're going to be better but then pull shit like you did tonight. I keep forgiving you and letting things go immediately. Don't push your luck. Everyone has a limit and you are so fucking close to reaching it. Get your shit together


----------



## Infernal

You are far too young and I work with you.  We will never, ever have sex.


----------



## Infernal

etherealserial said:


> I'm getting really fucking tired of the way you've been treating me. Like in what universe do you think that's ok or do you think you'd ever do better than me or have it better than you do? Stop projecting your shit onto me and stop just saying you're going to be better but then pull shit like you did tonight. I keep forgiving you and letting things go immediately. Don't push your luck. Everyone has a limit and you are so fucking close to reaching it. Get your shit together



Hugs mate.  Hope you are good.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I am sorry that you can not see the woods for the trees.

If you had some real mates by your side who didn't blow smoke up your arse all day, you'd be more realistic but whatever makes you feel better about yourself , I don't really care.



I'm happy enough as it is, in spite of you.


----------



## negrogesic

Infernal said:


> You are far too young and I work with you.  We will never, ever have sex.



Dang whats going on here.

I feel like i haven't seen the name 'Infernal' for a while


----------



## schizopath

I fucking said Im gonna be the best. It took full 4 months. You think I win because I want to? I fucking win because that exactly who the fuck I am.
First they laughed at me in the army too, but guess who was the leader in the end?

You should fucking look into the mirror and count how many alts you have created to fucking stalk me and mess with me.

And to be honest, I like you. Weird isnt it.


----------



## Hylight

the planets going to blow up and we are all going to die anyway jack _fucking wanna be_ ass.


----------



## schizopath

Darling, for once I directed my anger in the right direction and you get angry? The situation is complicated and you dont know it.
If I had money Id visit you in the states btw.


----------



## Hylight

perfect


----------



## Infernal

negrogesic said:


> Dang whats going on here.
> 
> I feel like i haven't seen the name 'Infernal' for a while



I have an attractive young lady who works with me who has made it very clear that she wants to have sex.  Honestly, my high school aged daughter looks more mature than she does so it kind of creeps me out.  I'm married and I'm also trying to be very professional at this point and ignore what is painfully obvious but its fast approaching the point where I get HR involved. 

And yeah, its been awhile since I've been around.


----------



## schizopath

Havent seen You for days here. Your pc not working? Or just the sickness? 
Anyways, i want to fuck You in public.


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I’m sorry that I’m obsessive and always begging for your attention. I can’t help it.


----------



## schizopath

Stfu, if your information is more limited than planet earths ability to survive


----------



## schizopath

Whoever the fuck you are I hope you went into a psychosis after those files


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I'm turned on right now seeing your huge black truck in front of my house because you are the hottest guy I've seen in person and living right next door. Yeah, I've outgrown your fratboy type of lifestyle, but I still fantasize about the first time we spoke. If I were a homewrecker, I'd give your g/f a run for her money especially since I know you're into black women. Alas, I'm not an asshole who fucks women's b/fs.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

andyturbo said:


> This cock isn't going to suck itself. I don't care if you don't like the taste.
> Ohhh whinge whinge fucking whinge.
> Why can't you be like your little sister and swallow every last drop then smile?
> How do I know that? I don't. I mean I am just guessing she would..



HAHAHAHA! Mel Gibson's rant immediately came to mind "WHY DON'T YOU JUST SMILE AND BLOW ME!!"

That man had excellent usage of the word cunt for his ex. I laughed so hard when he called her an "ordinary cunt", amongst other things.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

It's just like the first time every time, never gets old!  






I just listened to all the rants. Oh yeah, my other fave insults are "fickle cunt" and "glum cunt". LOL!
"I need a woman not a little girl with a fucking dysfunctional cunt!" He was on a roll. She does sound like a biatch just trying to egg him on so I didn't feel bad for her.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

More and more I'm thinking about taking you up on that trip to France. You offered so I should stop being shy and go.


----------



## psy997

CoastTwoCoast said:


> More and more I'm thinking about taking you up on that trip to France. You offered so I should stop being shy and go.



Yes, you should


----------



## MonkeysOnEcstacy

CoastTwoCoast said:


> I'm turned on right now seeing your huge black...


Well that didn't go where my cockbrain was hoping it would


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

psy997 said:


> Yes, you should


You're right. I'm so shy, it's annoying. The dude who offered has been my best friend for many years. I've stood with him throughout being homeless. He came into some money and wants me to go with him. I shouldn't pass up my blessing, eh?



MonkeysOnEcstacy said:


> Well that didn't go where my cockbrain was hoping it would



Haha yeah, a huge black one of those would be nice too.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Lizzy1Fair said:


> I don't want to be in your wedding... I love you, but I need to cut ties and have needed  to for years now.  I'm no longer doing things to please people that don't reciprocate the love and care anymore.  Things are so fake and I'm done going with the flow to please him and your bitch mother to appear like a functioning family when it's a trainwreck X10.  If people actually knew some of the things that have happened and probably still do only on a worse scale, they'd be shocked and disgusted.  your mother would probably have a breakdown from embarassment.
> 
> Break free so you don't end up like them.. it's probably too late



Stick to your guns and make sure you stand up for yourself. Create boundaries so toxic people can't keep walking all over you. You're an awesome person. Be good to yourself and don't feel bad for it.


----------



## Shrooms00087

You're fucked up.


----------



## Lizzy1Fair

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Stick to your guns and make sure you stand up for yourself. Create boundaries so toxic people can't keep walking all over you. You're an awesome person. Be good to yourself and don't feel bad for it.


Thanks darlin.  After this past holiday I realize I have to stop contact with that side of the family, like now. Boundaries?  Yeah, my boundary is that they never try to contact me again.  There is no walking all over me, there hasn't been an opportunity for them to do that because it's like I don't exist.  I can't do it anymore and i'm sick of crying over them.  I've been doing this my whole life, but everything is so much clearer now.   Despite my efforts, it has not worked out and it never will.  You can't force people to love you and care about you.  I learned what unconditional love is from my mother  the 1st 16 years of my life.  I know what it looks like and they clearly don't have any love for me at all.  I'll need years of therapy.. I already know that, but once I let them go, I think I'll finally have a freedom. I appreciate your post.  Thank you


----------



## negrogesic

CoastTwoCoast said:


> It's just like the first time every time, never gets old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just listened to all the rants. Oh yeah, my other fave insults are "fickle cunt" and "glum cunt". LOL!
> "I need a woman not a little girl with a fucking dysfunctional cunt!" He was on a roll. She does sound like a biatch just trying to egg him on so I didn't feel bad for her.



This is wonderful. "You should just smile and blow me". 

If those aren't relationships goals i dont know what is.

Ive never heard this, thank you for this.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Lizzy1Fair said:


> Thanks darlin.  After this past holiday I realize I have to stop contact with that side of the family, like now. Boundaries?  Yeah, my boundary is that they never try to contact me again.  There is no walking all over me, there hasn't been an opportunity for them to do that because it's like I don't exist.  I can't do it anymore and i'm sick of crying over them.  I've been doing this my whole life, but everything is so much clearer now.   Despite my efforts, it has not worked out and it never will.  You can't force people to love you and care about you.  I learned what unconditional love is from my mother  the 1st 16 years of my life.  I know what it looks like and they clearly don't have any love for me at all.  I'll need years of therapy.. I already know that, but once I let them go, I think I'll finally have a freedom. I appreciate your post.  Thank you



Ignoring someone is definitely a form of abuse. It makes people feel the need to constantly seek the approval of the person(s) ignoring them. Yes, cut that cord and get into therapy. I love when I tell my therapist something about my family and he validated my feelings. It makes you feel ok. Good people tend to feel guilty about certain things, but you're on the right track! 



negrogesic said:


> This is wonderful. "You should just smile and blow me".
> 
> If those aren't relationships goals i dont know what is.
> 
> Ive never heard this, thank you for this.



"I DESERVE TO BE BLOWN!!!!"


----------



## MonkeysOnEcstacy

Imagine thinking that you are the prize or that blog articles are the pinnacle of childcare information and be all end all of what to do in a spur of the moment 2 am situation.  I'm getting really sick of your bullshit.


----------



## Specified

Don't know what to do. Lost cunt.  Great, I need more drugs to deal with this shit. Hope your happy.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

^ Agreed.


I don't want to buy a cat today.

I want a couple days to myself, to just chill out.


----------



## Hylight

wtf's wrong with this world, everywhere


----------



## Crackedout420

All my exes were right about you. And you clearly have a histrionic personality disorder. You jealous, kiniving bitch.


----------



## Specified

No more filling you little girls that run in gangs with pockets with money..........All online baby....and it's shitload better gear!


----------



## Specified

I'm 20 million timuypides far ahead of you  I'm intelligents yaww stuypid as hell  mmmmmmeth gives you no ideassssssssssssss lmfao


----------



## Specified

put on ur socks


----------



## Specified

Meth gives you brains lmfao


----------



## Specified

Jealous


----------



## Specified

Scared


----------



## Specified

Pool


----------



## Hylight

Droool


----------



## Hylight

Rudolph


----------



## Hylight

Jingle Bells
Batman Smells
Robin Laid an Egg
The Batmobile Lost a Wheel
And Joker got away

Jingle Bells
Batman Smells
Robin Laid an Egg
The Batmobile Lost a Wheel
And Joker got away

Jingle Bells
Batman Smells
Robin Laid an Egg
The Batmobile Lost a Wheel
And Jo-ker got away

[instrumental , pounding & stuff]

THE JOKER GOT AWAY!
THE JOKER GOT AWAY!


----------



## Specified

ur a trap i'm not stoopid


----------



## schizopath

Who da Joker
Who da Batman
Not me
Im the Pacman


----------



## schizopath

To YOU. Based on your messages you want me to die. Sweet but nothing new.


----------



## Phoenix_rising

Why did you lie about me and make me look bad? It's had such a detrimental effect on my life,did you realise how bad it would be for me or did you have your own agenda and not care?

That was fuckin heavy...I've been carrying this weight for years and its been grinding me down. I'm no angel but I'm also not the devil.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Sometimes I think about you. HBU?


----------



## Specified

You're purpose in life is to grab a dick and jerk it....you go girl work it....you piece of shit bitch you're worthless


----------



## MonkeysOnEcstacy

Specified said:


> Meth gives you brains lmfao


Your posts are evidence to the contrary


----------



## Specified

MonkeysOnEcstacy said:


> Your posts are evidence to the contrary


Lol i don't understand


----------



## schizopath

You make a good Moriarty to my Sherlock


----------



## schizopath

Thats a praise from me


----------



## Specified

I want to splatter my baby batter all over your pretty face


----------



## MonkeysOnEcstacy

Do moar meth


----------



## Specified

Meth...meth...meth is the best! Meth is the best call us nowwwwwww


----------



## MonkeysOnEcstacy




----------



## Specified

Ahhhhhhahahahahahahah ROLLING ON THE FLOOR LAUGHING MY ASS OFF!


----------



## schizopath

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA ANDY ITS YOU? I FUKING KNEW IT YOU CUNT!


----------



## schizopath

Andy dont do meth.


----------



## Specified

hey guys...you can do ANYTHING you want to do to me for 50 bucks lmfao ohhhh fuck yeah!


----------



## schizopath

Im still the apex killer who hasnt killed.


----------



## Specified

Lmfao stop taking meth you will kill eventually


----------



## schizopath

No money for meth in Finland. I do heroin. You can grow up and stop bullying people or keep on being weak loser.


----------



## MonkeysOnEcstacy

We're on it


----------



## schizopath

Meths not the problem, but actions, no?


----------



## Specified

Lmfao who did i bully?


----------



## MonkeysOnEcstacy

You especially owe an apology to meth...

Bully.


----------



## schizopath

Hmm. All bullies should be killed. Easy.


----------



## schizopath

World would be such a finer place to live in. What about if your daughter gets bullied for having trans parent?

Id imagine youd get fairly angry but what when/if she gets wrong in the head?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I was so upset when a teacher told a student how wrong it was they have 2 dads. It is not a teacher's place. Mind your business cuntface.


----------



## Specified




----------



## Hylight




----------



## schizopath

That was my plan all along as Im already dating but didnt want to tell you.


----------



## schizopath

I bet that if Id pick you up on my candy van during next summers Europe road trip you would suck my cock every night just so I wouldnt kick you out of it 

Id never kick you out of it, but you are a slut... and I love you


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

You might need to apologise wholeheartedly, like I did when it became obvious the woe is me take was a crock of shit.


Good luck with that.


----------



## Specified

I'm going to smoke a gram of meth and take ten Viagra tablets and ten 2mg zannies and fuck the absolute shit out of you lol


----------



## Specified

I mean you fuck the absolute shit out of me lol i'm too unfit and run out of breath.


----------



## Specified

Fuck you customs!


----------



## w01fg4ng

I had this customs officer ask me "why do you look so sleepy?"

Because faaaaack you, that's why!  Is what I really wanted to say.

Instead I gave him a lame excuse like, "oh I just climbed the highest mountain in Africa"


----------



## Specified

My fucking blotters and zannies should be here by now.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Specified said:


> I'm going to smoke a gram of meth and take ten Viagra tablets and ten 2mg zannies and fuck the absolute shit out of you lol



Whoa, slow down with all the drugs. Don't have a stroke while you're pumping away.


----------



## Specified

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Whoa, slow down with all the drugs. Don't have a stroke while you're pumping away.


i'm pretty sure i'll have a stroke when I walk into my girlfriends room lol


----------



## Specified

Ahhhhh fuck my life to hell fuck you and fuck you and fuck you...especially Y0U!


----------



## Specified

Blah


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

"Your eyes are stoned, she said, truly beautiful and dead, I wish you well."

Thank you for going to that Mark Lanegan gig with me. It was hot as hell and we were packed in that super small club like sardines. You were a trooper.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I want you so bad. You'll never know.


----------



## Specified

Customs fuck you........get a real job like me


----------



## Specified

i HAVE MORE MONEY TO BLOW ON HOOKERS AND DRUGS THAN YOU DO SO FUCK YOU


----------



## Specified

HURRY UP POSTMAN LOL


----------



## Lucy20

I have never been so blindsided  and betrayed. I should have listened to common sense but i loved the person you portrayed yourself as


----------



## nznity

I still love you....even though you are still mad at me and shit. You were my first love and I'll wait for you. Sorry Ange


----------



## tathra

please hurry up and reassure me that last night was for real and not something unintended that isn't really going to happen after all


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Lucy20 said:


> I have never been so blindsided  and betrayed. I should have listened to common sense but i loved the person you portrayed yourself as



That loser lost the best thing that ever happened to him and he knows it. You are now available for the right person to come along who truly deserves you. Keep your head up!


----------



## 6am-64-14m

Fuck off you crusty MF: Ya dead-weight and need to get the fuck on down the road.


----------



## Specified

Yawn....you're boring as fuck. You won't even let me cum in you're mouth


----------



## Specified

Lmfao junkies


----------



## schizopath

I dont give a shit what you think about me. You clearly have no idea of who I am so I dont even blink at your opinions. Im more good meaning than your average person, not my fault if bullies dont like me.

If I get bullied what kind of person would submit to them? Bullies dont deserve to breathe if they cant stop their bullying. Fairly simple, logical and even true.

Infact all bullies should be sent to Madagascar and then the strongest yearly bully should be killed and the ones who stopped bullying should be sent back to civilization.


----------



## schizopath

You see love is the most important emotion but hate is the most powerful. Dont ever again try to paint me as some kind of bad guy or even worse, stupid.


----------



## Specified

Why can't I post in best of  bluelight mods? Saying this here cos I can't even pm you.


----------



## Specified

Noodle said:


> You will be a big fatty, just like your Mom, in due time.


Just lole my sister when she had a meth habit damn she was fine. Now she's a fatty just like my mom. Big titties though.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

I would never express my anger by posting passive-aggressive messages on an online forum, unlike SOME of you...

[hell yes, I'm throwing shade at YOU on here]


----------



## Specified

I don't give a shit lol i've just saved a big load for tomorrow. no sound = boring...have to hear that sexy as fuck moan


----------



## negrogesic

I killed a guy with a hammer in a JC Penny's parking lot in the summer of '71


----------



## Lucy20

dam you to hell, when your having christmas dinner i hope you think of me alone and how much you hurt me and choke on a turkey bone


----------



## Lucy20

negrogesic said:


> I killed a guy with a hammer in a JC Penny's parking lot in the summer of '71



did he deserve it though?


----------



## schizopath

I Was never trying to build a harem like You said. I Was just looking for the right person.


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> You see love is the most important emotion but hate is the most powerful. Dont ever again try to paint me as some kind of bad guy or even worse, stupid.



Hate is the most powerful emotion?? No, no, no.
LOVE is stronger than death itself! 
trust me on this Love.


----------



## Painful One

Lucy20 said:


> dam you to hell, when your having christmas dinner i hope you think of me alone and how much you hurt me and choke on a turkey bone



come over to my house. You are invited!


----------



## Painful One

Here is mine to my family but God bless them for hanging in there with me all these years not knowing I had Narcolepsy until now and was desperately trying to control symptoms-

SEE? I TOLD YOU I WASN’T A DRUG ADDICT!!!

sorry just needed to vent that frustration out!
No offense to anyone here. I fucking Love drug addicts, they have saved my life more than once!
I love you guys! Drug addiction or not. You are some of the BEST people I have ever had the pleasure of meeting!


----------



## schizopath

Do You know what we get when we mix the perfect amount of crazy and the right amount of sexy? You


----------



## Painful One

schizopath said:


> Do You know what we get when we mix the perfect amount of crazy and the right amount of sexy? You



awww! This made my day! Thank you Love! 

you are awesome and so cool!


----------



## Specified

I don't care lol i'll just jack off to camgirls all day everyday lol


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Double your dosage, and leave me alone.


----------



## schizopath

You picked an interesting time to comment that


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> You picked an interesting time to comment that



Me? Why interesting?


----------



## schizopath

For reasons unknown


----------



## Hylight

the deep sea scrolls ! how biblical.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> For reasons unknown



Okaaaaayyyy


----------



## schizopath

The reasons sound something like "ba-dum-tss" when pronounced properly


----------



## Painful One

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Double your dosage, and leave me alone.



same to you!


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Painful One said:


> same to you!



How did you figure out I meant you?!


----------



## Zonxx

Painful One said:


> Hate is the most powerful emotion?? No, no, no.
> LOVE is stronger than death itself!
> trust me on this Love.
> ❤


What if you love to hate yourself. conundrum.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

No, I don't wanna look at your vacation pictures again, _Linda_


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> The reasons sound something like "ba-dum-tss" when pronounced properly



I still have NO IDEA what you are talking about.


----------



## Painful One

Zonxx said:


> What if you love to hate yourself. conundrum.



why would you do that to your wonderful self? You are so cool, amazing, and awesome @Zonxx
Please baby, don’t destroy yourself. You are loved so much!


----------



## Painful One

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> How did you figure out I meant you?!



I can read minds,
Let it go!


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Painful One said:


> I can read minds,



Oh god, the dirt you must have on me...guess I better move the bodies.


----------



## Painful One

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> No, I don't wanna look at your vacation pictures again, _Linda_


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Painful One said:


> View attachment 19264



I'd bite his ass xD


----------



## Painful One

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> I'd bite his ass xD



I would lick it!


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Painful One said:


> I would lick it!



For like a month


----------



## Painful One

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> For like a month



or a few years! Haha! Everyday! Every afternoon, and every night! 
Damn! He is fine!! 
I am in love with that guy! Darell from The Walking Dead. 


My name is not Linda either you little shit!


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Painful One said:


> or a few years! Haha! Everyday! Every afternoon, and every night!
> Damn! He is fine!!
> I am in love with that guy! Darell from The Walking Dead.
> ❤❤❤
> 
> My name is not Linda either you little shit!



Well excuse the shit out of me, _Denise_

Haha. He's one of those guys for me where sometimes a guy isn't your "type" at all but you find them so hot anyway xD


----------



## schizopath

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> I still have NO IDEA what you are talking about.


I didnt want to humiliate you. Just some things I noticed. I might be badly wrong too though.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> I didnt want to humiliate you. Just some things I noticed. I might be badly wrong too though.



You couldn't humiliate me if you tried. I'm embarrass proof. Just say it! lol. I honestly couldn't give a fuck.


----------



## schizopath

Just that you only today started to upvote my posts again after a dry streak and clearly posted that post about me after our argument about Heaths death where you also talked about my mental health.

Might be coincidences though.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

schizopath said:


> Just that you only today started to upvote my posts again after a dry streak and clearly posted that post about me after our argument about Heaths death where you also talked about my mental health.
> 
> Might be coincidences though.



Yeah, that's a coincidence. I'm not petty enough to intentionally not upvote somebody just because they annoyed me a little.
My post was random (they mostly are), not about you.


----------



## Painful One

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Yeah, that's a coincidence. I'm not petty enough to intentionally not upvote somebody just because they annoyed me a little.
> My post was random (they mostly are), not about you.



Looks like you have hurt a few people’s feelings here my friend. 
Be Kind. Please.


----------



## Painful One

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> You couldn't humiliate me if you tried. I'm embarrass proof. Just say it! lol. I honestly couldn't give a fuck.



I am calling Bullshit on this!


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Painful One said:


> Looks like you have hurt a few people’s feelings here my friend.
> Be Kind. Please.



lol, like who? I can't think of a single person :/
Nah, Schizopath just does that splitting thing with people (suddenly think of you as all good and then get super paranoid and act like you're a demon if you say the slightest thing)..just ask @Captain.Heroin


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Painful One said:


> I am calling Bullshit on this!



Nope! 100% true! I used to be mega-shy and get embarrassed so so easily but during my alcoholic years I embarrassed myself so badly so often I'm not just totally immune to it. I could piss myself on stage and not be embarrassed.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I believe it.

CE is a legend.


----------



## Painful One

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Nope! 100% true! I used to be mega-shy and get embarrassed so so easily but during my alcoholic years I embarrassed myself so badly so often I'm not just totally immune to it. I could piss myself on stage and not be embarrassed.



I Guarantee I could shred you with your OWN problems but I am not going to stoop to your level.
You do not know me that well and I am a fucking badass!!

watch it! It is enough you hurt my feelings but you also hurt my dear friend @schizopath feelings and that is NOT cool with me.


----------



## Painful One

That is all!


----------



## schizopath

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Nah, Schizopath just does that splitting thing with people (suddenly think of you as all good and then get super paranoid and act like you're a demon if you say the slightest thing)..just ask @Captain.Heroin


Nice one, but I was hacked and because it coincidenced simultaneously with his posts I thought it was him. Logical.

And no please no one ban me, I dont think it was him anymore.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Painful One said:


> I Guarantee I could shred you with your OWN problems but I am not going to stoop to your level.
> You do not know me that well and I am a fucking badass!!
> 
> watch it! It is enough you hurt my feelings but you also hurt my dear friend @schizopath feelings and that is NOT cool with me.



I didn't hurt schizopaths feeling...that post wasn't about him...
When did I hurt _your_ feelings, _Trish_?


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Painful One said:


> I Guarantee I could shred you with your OWN problems but I am not going to stoop to your level.
> You do not know me that well and I am a fucking badass!!
> 
> watch it! It is enough you hurt my feelings but you also hurt my dear friend @schizopath feelings and that is NOT cool with me.



And you 100% COULD NOT. I don't have any problems even atm. If you think you can go ahead, I challenge you.
Why you on the attack all of a sudden?


----------



## Painful One

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> I didn't hurt schizopaths feeling...that post wasn't about him...
> When did I hurt _your_ feelings, _Trish_?



Bite it dickwad!
It would be best if we just avoid one another.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Painful One said:


> Bite it dickwad!
> It would be best if we just avoid one another.



We were getting along really well and you literally just turned on me right now out of nowhere and for no reason...what's your problem?


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Painful One said:


> Bite it dickwad!
> It would be best if we just avoid one another.



Btw,  I was actually genuinely asking when I hurt your feelings because I've only ever said nice things to you? I just noticed that Trish thing looked passive-aggressive; it wasn't supposed to be. I was kidding because you thought I was refering to you when I said "Linda" etc.
No post I have made on this thread has ever been about anyone on BL. That post Schizo thought was him and you (I thought pretended) to think was about you was actually about my niece's mother.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

madness00 said:


> I believe it.
> 
> CE is a legend.



Glad somebody thinks so! :D


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Seriously, does anyone get what I said?


----------



## Hal_1ncandenza

No, it's actually not a cool hat, Brad. You look like a douche.

Gabrielle, that nightgown you like to wear isn't sexy, it just looks goofy.

Mike, no amount of cocaine will make you anything more than an acquaintance to me. Get your shit together. 

Dad, you're gay. Nobody "accidentally" buys mostly homoerotic paintings.

Fucking cathartic.


I hope none of these people have a BL account.


----------



## Painful One

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> Btw,  I was actually genuinely asking when I hurt your feelings because I've only ever said nice things to you? I just noticed that Trish thing looked passive-aggressive; it wasn't supposed to be. I was kidding because you thought I was refering to you when I said "Linda" etc.
> No post I have made on this thread has ever been about anyone on BL. That post Schizo thought was him and you (I thought pretended) to think was about you was actually about my niece's mother.



alright then. Sorry. We were getting along good but then you were pretty mean to @schizopath and that made me mad.
You hurt my feelings in the “demon” thread and then when you brought up “demons” I thought that was a passive aggressive jab at me.
And then there was you calling me different names, none of which are my name and it came across as rude.
Also, I did share some of my vacation pictures with you guys so I also took that as rude toward me.

You did tell me to double up on my medication and leave you alone. You admitted that was to me.
was that nice? I made light of that and we laughed it off. 

I thought we were friends and maybe I took things wrong, I am very sensitive right now.
I apologize for the misunderstanding on my part.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Painful One said:


> alright then. Sorry. We were getting along good but then you were pretty mean to @schizopath and that made me mad.
> You hurt my feelings in the “demon” thread and then when you brought up “demons” I thought that was a passive aggressive jab at me.
> And then there was you calling me different names, none of which are my name and it came across as rude.
> Also, I did share some of my vacation pictures with you guys so I also took that as rude toward me.
> 
> You did tell me to double up on my medication and leave you alone. You admitted that was to me.
> was that nice? I made light of that and we laughed it off.
> 
> I thought we were friends and maybe I took things wrong, I am very sensitive right now.
> I apologize for the misunderstanding on my part.



OHHH, NO NO NO!! I was 100% joking when I said the medication thing was about you! It was about my nieces mother. She makes my families life as difficult as she can and she mistreats my niece.
When I brought up demons, again, I promise that was totally random, not a jab at you at all. The Linda thing again, I sometimes just punctuate things I say with a random name that sounds like the name of someone who would do whatever I was talking about.
I didn't know you'd shared vacation pics. The time I mentioned those I was referring to that co-worker every office has who insists on showing you the same pics again and again. I very nearly posted "pics of her kids" instead.
I think this was all a big misunderstanding. That's often a problem online where you can't hear tones or inflections so it's harder to tell how to take something.
This whole time I honestly thought it was just a joke between us that any of it was about you. I'm really sorry if you thought I was being serious. I can see why you'd be hurt that way.


----------



## schizopath

PO, he also said that it wasnt about me. I think the whole situation got little too wild.

I ll have to sleep, talk to you later.


----------



## Painful One

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> OHHH, NO NO NO!! I was 100% joking when I said the medication thing was about you! It was about my nieces mother. She makes my families life as difficult as she can and she mistreats my niece.
> When I brought up demons, again, I promise that was totally random, not a jab at you at all. The Linda thing again, I sometimes just punctuate things I say with a random name that sounds like the name of someone who would do whatever I was talking about.
> I didn't know you'd shared vacation pics. The time I mentioned those I was referring to that co-worker every office has who insists on showing you the same pics again and again. I very nearly posted "pics of her kids" instead.
> I think this was all a big misunderstanding. That's often a problem online where you can't hear tones or inflections so it's harder to tell how to take something.
> This whole time I honestly thought it was just a joke between us that any of it was about you. I'm really sorry if you thought I was being serious. I can see why you'd be hurt that way.



Thank you. I appreciate you taking time to explain that to me.

I am really sensitive too. I have no money to get my daughter anything for Christmas due to my not being able to work from my disability and I feel like such a looser. I mean she is an adult now but she has been having to help me as my savings has run dry after years of being sick now. I just feel like a total looser.

Plus, missing my dad who died. Just lost another family member too. Have to have a funeral right after Christmas. 

I am sorry I took things the wrong way and thanks for seeing my point of view.
It is true that it is hard to interpret things on the computer and misunderstandings happen easily.

I Love You. ❤ Sorry again.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Painful One said:


> Thank you. I appreciate you taking time to explain that to me.
> 
> I am really sensitive too. I have no money to get my daughter anything for Christmas due to my not being able to work from my disability and I feel like such a looser. I mean she is an adult now but she has been having to help me as my savings has run dry after years of being sick now. I just feel like a total looser.
> 
> Plus, missing my dad who died. Just lost another family member too. Have to have a funeral right after Christmas.
> 
> I am sorry I took things the wrong way and thanks for seeing my point of view.
> It is true that it is hard to interpret things on the computer and misunderstandings happen easily.
> 
> I Love You. ❤ Sorry again.



I'm really sorry to hear you're having a hard time 

Glad we cleared that up :D
Love you too


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

On topic and for all my ex's: All everyone wants in life is to matter. I miss the feeling of having control over you in bed. And, you all had entertaining emotions. Love is relative. I know I didn't express my love for you all like you all did for me, but hey, at least you didn't marry me.

Sounds a bit like filleted sentences but it makes sense if you know me.


----------



## Specified

GET SET FOR THE SPECIFIED CHATURBATE MASTURBATION SHOW


----------



## Specified

HOW MANY VIAGRA SHOULD I TAKE?


----------



## Specified

WILL I CUM OR WILL I BE JUST LEFT FRUSTRATED AND GIVE UP?


----------



## Specified

MY DICKS CLEAN NOW


----------



## Specified

NO CHEESE


----------



## Specified

AH GROW UP


----------



## Specified

IM GOING TO BROADCAST ON CHATURBATE AND MAKE $$$$$$$$$ LOL


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Dude.


----------



## Hylight

Yo Dawg


----------



## Nicomorphinist

What do you mean, Mr Inspector, that my doctor cannot write for 2880 eighths of Dilaudid?  WTF do you flatfoots know anyways -- if you want to be a doctor go to medical school

15 seconds later, rolling around on the floor dodging truncheon blows and kicks: "Why can't we all just get along?"


----------



## schizopath

I meant it in a good way


----------



## schizopath

????????  You little troll!


----------



## schizopath

... You started it


----------



## w01fg4ng

Oh we are so having sex tonight


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Oh, SECRET Santa! I thought you said "Secretion Santa" haha. Anyway, don't open that.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I love you more than anyone else I’ve ever loved in life before.  We have both painfully admitted to each other in a hedonist’s defeat it’s the best sex both of us have ever had in life.  And you said it first.

please take this seriously as I am - please come over tomorrow.  I miss you so, so much.


----------



## schizopath

Maybe you just dont remember but you made a way worse joke about me. Whats next, I dont have feelings?


----------



## Asclepius

Dont.

Dont do that.

Im reasonable and if you test me and antagonise me, it will not work.

It will be unfortunate for both of us.

Stop.


----------



## Hylight

exercise ? . . . . i thought you said extra fries ! !


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Sorry you saw my text calling you a snooping bitch while you were secretly going through my phone.


----------



## schizopath

Your high pitched voice scared me cause I have heard it before and those times I fucked things up


----------



## schizopath

You cant fuck up if you dont even go for anything. Solid as fuck logic.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Hey.. you're the one who picked me. In the future, when i'm actually serious about relationships, i will find the one i want as opposed to letting you disordered and clingy bitches find me. Thanks for teaching me "the golden rule" and shit, which i already knew but just didn't apply because you weren't worth the respect.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

madness00 said:


> Hey.. you're the one who picked me. In the future, when i'm actually serious about relationships, i will find the one i want as opposed to letting you disordered and clingy bitches find me. Thanks for teaching me "the golden rule" and shit, which i already knew but just didn't apply because you weren't worth the respect.



"the golden rule" = "it's not gay if it's in a three-way"?


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I learned that one in college. I got her mouth and her got her ass. I love the mouth. Love seeing the cute look of despair on her face and slapping it a bit with my mushroom.


----------



## tathra

where are you?  I'm worried as fuck, thinking maybe you finally told him about us and reminded him that you are definitely leaving him and nothing will change that, and he didn't take it so well

I know it's probably nothing and you're likely just too busy so far today, but I can't help it


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Talking to people who don't have a clue or _pretend _not to becomes quite tedious.


----------



## tathra

jfc I was not prepared for this kind of emotional intensity.  you make me feel ways no one else has before, and I'm not sure that's a good thing


----------



## XoXoMustBNae

Maniaz said:


> bahaha
> 
> 
> on the 2nd night i had sex with you , before we were going out , i knew that you liked me so much but i went and tried to get with 3 chicks that night cuz i just wanted to use you for sex. now that we are going out , i still check out other chicks all the time and i still fb stalk hot chicks , i think about this one chick who i would really like to have sex with and im scared if i see them at a party or something i might cheat on you. I also got another girls number last night and was trying my hardest not to get with her . i feel like a piece of shit who doesnt deserve you


WOW


----------



## tathra

I love you


----------



## Hylight

i'm so glad you are here. 
life is so empty wirhout you. 
thank you for being that gift.


----------



## Hylight




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You continue to prove you're a worthless piece of crap and I should have _never_ been nice to you. All you do is use people then drop them and move on. What goes around comes around. Here's a fun fact for you: You'll be homeless and dead soon with a needle in your arm. Prick.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

I'm sorry they weren't able to find your face


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You're the type of person that when someone sees you in the gutter, they should leave you in the gutter. That's where you belong.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

You seem to not be able to get me off your mind. I'd drop your obsession before your disordered thinking comes back around to bite ya.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Oh, the irony...


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu




----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You're the type of person that when someone sees you in the gutter, they should leave you in the gutter. That's where you belong.



I know


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

ChemicallyEnhanced said:


> I know



No, not you. I was talking about some loser who won't be missed. You're the best!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Lol the hate is real.

Must be unstable and going through some shit 

I hope you feel better


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Keep following me around like a sad puppy. 

And you're one to talk about being unstable! Hahahahahaha I've heard it all now. Oh boy, that was a good laugh!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I can't if you stay in your house all day long and are not moving forward in life


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> I can't if you stay in your house all day long and are not moving forward in life



You don't know what I do, but you stay in the streets with a needle in your arm.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I grow and i learn. No need to harp on the past, baby.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

madness00 said:


> I grow and i learn. No need to harp on the past, baby.



I hope so. Just watch the way you treat people.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

OT: After i got a novel written to me saying that i was ignoring you, i did exactly that, only because my ex used to do the same thing (accuse me of ignoring her) and it turned out to be wicked toxic. Opposite to popular belief, it wasn't premeditated. 

Sorry that i left with no words at all, but that's just how i roll.


----------



## ChemicallyEnhanced

Now, now, children, play nice!
Or Auntie-Uncle C.E. will have to give you both a thorough spanking!


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

I know i need to grow up honestly i just think drama is entertaining.

And i wanted to apologize.


----------



## tathra

I know that we agreed that we both need to have the option to hook up locally to take care of physical needs until we can be together, but I'm still terrified to tell you what I need to because I'm scared it might turn into an excuse to reject me.  I feel guilty af about possibly hooking up with someone locally though; its your fault my libido is stuck in high gear, and you're the only one I want, but she knows all about you and that I'm in love with you and is still fine with hooking up, and I don't know that I'll be able to stop myself since it's still months away when I get to see you. I'm going to have to ask for your explicit permission, and if you're not cool with it just say so and that'll be the end of it.  I really hope you're the woman you've made yourself out to be and that I believe you to be, not that I want to be able to fuck other girls while in love with you, but because I don't want you to use this as an excuse to run away and abandon what we have


----------



## morpher001

^ sounds like a lovely little catastrophe that you seem to be creating for yourself there


----------



## tathra

morpher001 said:


> ^ sounds like a lovely little catastrophe that you seem to be creating for yourself there


I hope not.  she's accepting of polyamory and polygamistic relationships, and we're going to do whatever it takes to make things work


----------



## morpher001

^ because for most couples, fucking other people is what gets them through the tough times. Builds strong foundations upon which to fuck other people. Now if you both work hard to sleep with as many other men or women as you can, its hard to see how the relationship could do anything but flourish. Or not. 

Maybe, people raise these notions not because they want the polyamory but because they had hoped for some reassuring jealousy from their partner & end up snookering themselves, kinda.

Just saying maybe consider a different strategy before committing to that one, unless you are sure its what you want.


----------



## tathra

that's definitely not what's going on here, none of it. in fact I'd like to say that what you describe isn't the case anywhere but I've never dated a normie so maybe normies are like that and that's why they've never been interested in me


----------



## morpher001

I should probably just have said that in my experience in my own sheltered world, that every time ive heard that a couple was going to try an open relationship, that it didn't last long after that.


----------



## Hylight

unfortunately, i have said it all. . . . and it doesn't even really matter.
looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooool.


----------



## Painful One

I wish for all my dear friends here to have PEACE.
peace with one another and peace inside of themselves.


----------



## Painful One

Here is a little quote that I find very wise.

“Those who mind don’t matter and those who matter don’t mind!”
Dr. Seuss


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Painful One said:


> I wish for all my dear friends here to have PEACE.
> peace with one another and peace inside of themselves.



I'm having a peaceful night now. That comment in our thread got me riled up because the random attack didn't make sense to me, but we're all hurting in one way or another. I regret getting that angry. Also, there's a bit of history you don't know about. I just want to get back to love. Leave the past in the past.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hylight said:


> exercise ? . . . . i thought you said extra fries ! !


LOL

Hylight I love you

TO ________
I love you still.  I can’t break my heart. I try.  Every day.  To stop loving you.
I can’t.  
The earth is just waiting to eat my heart alive.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> You don't know what I do, but you stay in the streets with a needle in your arm.


Don’t hate madness he’s doing his best I promise bb 

not everyone is ready for love over drugs

it SUCKS a LOT


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> ^ I'm having a peaceful night now. That comment in the other thread got me riled up because the random attack didn't make sense to me, but we're all hurting in one way or another. I regret getting that angry. Also, there's a bit of history you don't know about. I just want to get back to love. Leave the past in the past.


This X 100 if he isn’t over here tonight (HE SAID HE WANTS TO) I am going to lose my shit.  
At least I have good drugs.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> This X 100 if he isn’t over here tonight (HE SAID HE WANTS TO) I am going to lose my shit.
> At least I have good drugs.



Haha Good drugs should help! Have fun!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> Don’t hate madness he’s doing his best I promise bb
> 
> not everyone is ready for love over drugs
> 
> it SUCKS a LOT



Being upset is over and done with. We can hold hands and sing kumbaya.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Being upset is over and done with. We can hold hands and sing kumbaya.


...does that mean while ya'll are singing kumbaya I can suck his dick?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Captain.Heroin said:


> ...does that mean while ya'll are singing kumbaya I can suck his dick?



Hahaha! Ask his permission first, Cap.


----------



## Painful One

*I Love you guys!
I can’t help it. 
You all are such GREAT people! *

I love drugs and LOVE! 
I don’t have a problem with that!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Painful One said:


> *I Love you guys!
> I can’t help it.
> You all are such GREAT people! *
> 
> I love drugs and LOVE!
> I don’t have a problem with that!



Amen to that!!! Love you too!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

CoastTwoCoast said:


> Hahaha! Ask his permission first, Cap.


"Affirmative consent" ruined my life... whatever happened to "just say no"


----------



## tathra

affirmative consent is the only valid consent

this isn't SLR social, guys.  you're welcome to pick it up in CEPS social


----------



## tathra

an important message to all my haters, the narcissistic douchebags that still won't stop stalking and obsessing over me no matter how many years pass:


----------



## schizopath

When you said theres noone for Schizo I should have believed you and stopped all my naive bullshit thoughts


----------



## tathra

schizopath said:


> When you said theres noone for Schizo I should have believed you and stopped all my naive bullshit thoughts


don't listen to them.  they're out there somewhere.  it took me more than 20 years to finally find my perfect partner.  dont give up fam


----------



## schizopath

I once knew a girl who was totally into me but I fucked up in a cocktail of drugs and my inborn stupidity.

Maybe it just takes more time.


----------



## tathra

I fucked things up with a girl that we'd had a thing for each other for at least a decade before getting together by wanting to get clarification on our relationship about 5 months in.  if not for that I'm sure we'd still be together (we are still friends though)

sometimes it's just not meant to be


----------



## Lucy20

You're delusional,  keep telling yourself how perfect you are but those of us see through your bs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

schizopath said:


> I once knew a girl who was totally into me but I fucked up in a cocktail of drugs and my inborn stupidity.
> 
> Maybe it just takes more time.


the person i'm seeing now didn't want to see me for a week because of my utter stupidity.  I thought it was over.  NOPE.  





tathra said:


> I fucked things up with a girl that we'd had a thing for each other for at least a decade before getting together by wanting to get clarification on our relationship about 5 months in.  if not for that I'm sure we'd still be together (we are still friends though)
> 
> sometimes it's just not meant to be


everyone makes mistakes, no one's perfect

there's tons of fish in the sea.  just love yourself and love will find you.

cheesy and oversaid, Iknow.


----------



## negrogesic

What is that disgusting stench? Is that me or is that you (im pretty sure thats you)?


----------



## schizopath

Wasnt aimed at you but Im nowhere near perfect and I dont even hold those kind of thoughts


----------



## schizopath

Heres  me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You left minutes ago and I already miss you.  There's no pain greater than the one my heart feels, and I can hold my fingers over flame.  I do not care.  My heart aches more.  I love you.

Fuck, do you not feel the same way?  Are you dead on the inside?  I can accept that.  I would die trying to repair you.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

how would someone react to me if I said that to them?  

Is that wrong of me to say if I really feel that way?  IMMANUEL KANT ARE YOU ALIVE???


----------



## AbbeyLee

Damn it. I wish tonight had have worked out. You were an ass though and I’ve got too much pride to put up with that. But fuck, now I just want you and I’m thinking I’ll give in tomorrow even though you’re a gambling addict, alcoholic psycho. Why am I such a sucker for attractive, brooding men?



Captain.Heroin said:


> how would someone react to me if I said that to them?
> 
> Is that wrong of me to say if I really feel that way?  IMMANUEL KANT ARE YOU ALIVE???



I keep looking at the post above and laughing at “IMMANUEL KANT ARE YOU STILL ALIVE???”

Thank god for gay (?) moderators of forums with beards.


----------



## Painful One

Fuck off all you haters of LOVE!

Tough shit that it bothers you so much!

Kiss my fine ass!


----------



## Painful One




----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I long to hear your voice.


----------



## w01fg4ng

You returned after years of nothing said and act like everything is the same.  Unfortunately you have stayed the same, but I've learned something over the years.  You taught me a lot about your inner workings, so all I have to say is thank you.

Thank you for teaching me how to not get caught up in your obsessions.  I wish you nothing but the best and hope you can learn from your own mistakes as I have.








Thank you.


----------



## tathra

I miss you


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You're not that smart. 

I knew what you were up to.  Takes to to tango, so I don't blame you. 

But it's through, and I can live with that without feeling too blue. 

Grow up.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Haha, you saw me seeing you.

You know that I know. 

I'll pretend to act ignorant.

Because I knew all along:  you are moronic.  

I wonder if you'll feel too embarrassed to ever come back.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You're not good at mind games and it's not going to work on me.  I'll move on.


----------



## tathra

[insert all the things I want to do with and to you here] ❤


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You can have it. I don't care. You obviously need it more than I do.


----------



## tathra

how are you the perfect embodiment of all my fantasies?  I can't believe how insanely lucky I am to have found you back then, and even moreso now that I've finally, _finally_ made you mine ❤


----------



## Hylight

Where the Fuckin is everything !! 

WTF.


----------



## negrogesic

tathra said:


> how are you the perfect embodiment of all my fantasies?  I can't believe how insanely lucky I am to have found you back then, and even moreso now that I've finally, _finally_ made you mine ❤



You could probably get away with saying this to their face but i suppose id advise against this, they are going have a diminished perspective of you perfect is a very strong word.

I suppose in retrospect this actually may be an example of "say something you can't say to their face". At first I laugh, but then I think, man it would be intense if that would actually happen to me. I can't even picture that person if i tried 1) what they would look like 2) what they would be like.


----------



## tathra

negrogesic said:


> You could probably get away with saying this to their face


I have said it to her already.  she understands that when I call her "perfect" I mean "perfect for me/my perfect match" and not objectively perfect.  perfection would be boring af, fuck that noise


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You don't even seem to care, so I won't either.  Bye.  I'll move on.  And I'll probably have some fun on the way out.


----------



## schizopath

"Be respectful" so bully somebody for having a backbone for saying that he wants a person to have pleasure of a lifetime? You are fucking pathetic bully.

Nutty you are fucking pathetic bully. Fuck of narcissist cunt.

Why did you participate in something that didnt have anything to do with you? Start group bullying me and get personal.

Way to go guys!


----------



## tathra

I wish you would just fucking end him so you don't have to take his shit anymore


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Your priorities are contradictory and your lack of success shows it.

No wonder literally no one I know bothers with you so it's just bleak dull faded hope you cut the crap and be honest for once that keeps the door open.

that and you aren't that important anyway so no need to be emotionally invested, not worth it.


----------



## tathra

I miss you so much it physically hurts


----------



## Blowmonkey

I took a dump in your mailbox, I thought it was a weirdly placed porta potti.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

I just want to buy a shit load of drugs and a plane ticket, not pay stupid bills or have a house or shit like that.

And not stupid research chems, just the tried and tested stuff.

Word.


----------



## BehindtheShadow

I'm just tired of the emotional mind games you play with me. You know how to push my buttons and get to me.
Why kick me when I'm down already?
Does it give you some sort of sick pleasure to watch me suffer?


----------



## 666mg

Diloadid said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> More like a prison shank.
> 
> I digress.
> 
> I only love you when I am drunk. Other than that you are just another piece of ass.



OOF

“As soon as your trust fund ran out I began to hate you even more. Obviously I only ever stated hanging out with you because you were hot and did drugs and had seemingly endless money to spend on them for us. Speedballs were worth the agony that is hanging out with you. It’s not really worth it now, because I’m off cocaine and you don’t have money. You have to steal it/beg for it for literally hours (2-8hrs each time for $40-$100, this is multiple times a day) and I have to fucking watch you float after you’ve successfully manipulated your mom or watch you cry and break more and more of your car apart (that your mom will have to pay for..) The dark that I get from you is the only ONLY only reason I still even fuck with your bitch ass. Even though it’s miniscule and pathetic in amount, and you lie about how you always “give me more than you gave yourself” (HAHAHA when literally you hand me a point AFTER you do three times that THREE times in a row EVEN THOUGH IM SICK AND YOURE NOT) I guess I do find it worth it since I still do fuck with you. You only come to my mind when I need dope. That’s it. I hate you otherwise. You are the stupidest person I’ve ever met. 100% a narcissist, when I began researching it I was 99% sure but after a video or two I KNEW deeper than almost anything else that you suffer hardcore from narcissistic personality disorder. One of the worse cases I bet. Oh yeah and you are fucking disgusting, you have picked your arms to the bone LITERALLY and you hit there still, had surgery ONLY BECAUSE THE POLICE TOOK YOU TO THE HOSPITAL INSTEAD OF JAIL, and you fucked it up back to the original fucked up ness in three or four days. And you put me at risk all the time with other nasty gross shit. Fuck you you selfish stupid nasty bitch. I would kill you and put your poor mother out of her misery if I knew I could get away with it. Also would benefit me because it would pretty much force me to get clean.”


thanks. I needed this.THERE IS SO MUCH MORE I WOULD SAY TO HIM AND IVE TRIED BUT LIKE I SAID HE IS A NARCISSIST AND IVE NEVER BEEN ABLE TO.Thank you. A weight...........
........has been lifted.
Thank you


----------



## 666mg

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> I feel like now I've found you, I've no reason to look elsewhere, and am now just waiting for each of us to catch up to that one moment when we will _both see_.
> 
> I've foreseen a future - we travel, speak in tongues and across rooms with sign language, and laugh while meeting people and making them smile.
> 
> I'm just waiting for the next chance to pick up where I left off from that last conversation we had - I'm not half assed any longer.


This is lovely


----------



## 666mg

Purpledaisies said:


> You guilt tripped me into cheating on my ex boyfriend, yet now you say you cant trust me when you were part of the whole thing.. saying how we were meant to be together and that i should leave him for you & that you'd never see me again if we didnt have sex... People make mistakes and learn from them you know? Youre just as guilty as me in my eyes...


Yeah fuck that. Sounds to me like he is just as guilty as you/if not more guilty


----------



## tathra

I hate how addicted I am to you


----------



## DopeM

You don't have the slightest idea as to what love actually is.


----------



## tathra

no matter how much I know you truly do love me and want this to happen as much as I do, i still can't get over my fear that you're going to abandon me, the same way everyone else always does


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You have a tendency to be fake. That's why I don't fully trust your intentions.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Done being nice to you so you can keep making your snarky remarks. Kindly go fuck yourself...hard in the arse with no lube.


----------



## tathra

hurry up and tell him off, because at this rate you're going to be caught off guard before you're finished with the preparations, though if that does happen I can only hope it does push you even harder to do what needs to be done


----------



## DopeM

And to think you blame me for someone else's actions when all I did was tell her to follow her heart/intuition.


----------



## schizopath

The real reason why i didnt continue that conversation before christmas is that You deserve someone Who cares about others than just himself. Psycho smile aint that sexy in person believe me.


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

With the lights out, it's less dangerous.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Lol


----------



## mtu mwendawazimu

Or in other words, it's easy to ignore your own faults and constantly put blame on other people.


----------



## schizopath

There are a world of flaws in me.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Same here, but that's perfectly *ok*


----------



## Painful One




----------



## Specified

im gonnna get fucked uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup and masturbate all nite lmfao so fuck you


----------



## tathra

go fuck yourself you narcissistic piece of shit.  maybe you should try not being an abusive scumbag and take responsibility for your actions instead of blaming everyone else


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

It took me a minute because I was giving you the benefit of the doubt, but now I see you for exactly what you are.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Attention-whore galore!!


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

Specified said:


> im gonnna get fucked uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup and masturbate all nite lmfao so fuck you



LOL!


----------



## AbbeyLee

To the kids who run rampant around here, yelling: SHUT THE FUCK UP
To their parents: People actually live in some of these houses. See that car out front? That means it’s likely I’m in here. I’ve put up with your kids yelling outside my house randomly for about a month now. Nothing I can do except wear earplugs or headphones


----------



## Rainman1964

It's only a matter of time now...your days are numbered.

I'm divorcing you.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

It's just music.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Who cares anyway?


----------



## cduggles

Your stories are so boring. And please don’t send me more pics.


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Ok


----------



## Specified

TIME TO MASTURBATE ON CHATURBATE AFTER i TAKE A PISS. WHO THINKS i NEED vIAGRA lmfao


----------



## Specified

Viagra for life. Fuck


----------



## ✿Dai₷y✿

Why cant you  do your own investigating?


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

You will pay for giving people the runaround. You're in a position to help people and instead you're only making things difficult. It's not my fault you hate yourself and your shitty job.


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

I still want Avril Lavigne to sit and spin on my face.


----------



## S.J.B.

Lets not aim these at other forum posters, please.


----------



## tathra

how the fuck do you turn me on so much?  I've never been this consistently horny in my life.  the mere thought of you drives me wild no matter what other emotions im feeling at the time


----------



## tathra

now that I've started to really open up to you, I'm fully expecting you to abandon me the same way everyone else always has. I really hope you prove me wrong, but I'm not going to be surprised if it happens


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

If you weren't already taken, I'd be falling in love with you.


----------



## negrogesic

CoastTwoCoast said:


> If you weren't already taken, I'd be falling in love with you.



When does this stop anyone


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

negrogesic said:


> When does this stop anyone



LOL! That is true for many people it seems, but I don't try to take someone's man. I can't stand those type of women.


----------



## negrogesic

CoastTwoCoast said:


> LOL! That is true for many people it seems, but I don't try to take someone's man. I can't stand those type of women.



What i meant is when does it stop that progression of emotions. (It certainly does curtail it suppose.)


----------



## CoastTwoCoast

negrogesic said:


> What i meant is when does it stop that progression of emotions. (It certainly does curtail it suppose.)



Oh, I see what you mean now. It's true, those emotions can still develop. Usually when I find out someone is taken, it spoils it for me. It's like a turnoff. 
It seems like some women get turned on when a guy is taken. I never understood that. A man with a wedding ring on will get more women after him.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hey bitch from 2019 you remember me nah you prolly dont but
i am moving on are you
prolly not
you're probably burnt out from work
byeeeee


----------



## Zonxx

hey fucker, if you tell me youre not using drugs and use them again i'm going to throw a boulder sized crack rock at you, and stop being a niggity when i dont reply, i cant reply when i'm sleeping you know


----------



## pofacedhoe

people keep using this thread to say things to each others face 

its run its course


----------

